# Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (II)



## Monsterspeculator (4 Dic 2010)

Parece que el primer hilo está petado y a algunos les cuesta meterse. 

Abro este nuevo.


----------



## Dawkins (6 Dic 2010)

Una estrella..? cuanto saboteador xD


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Dic 2010)

Venga, me lanzo a estrenar el hilo....


25 Kookaburra 2011 nuevas, en *CAPSULAS*, nada de sueltas..

*YO: 25 €/u* (En Alemania, anlagegold24: 27,25 €/u)







20 Silver eagles 2010 en tubo OFICIAL de la MINT de USA

*YO: 24,50 €/u* (En Alemania, anlagegold24: 25,85 €/u)







Precios mas envio o trato en mano en vizcaya/cantabria.


----------



## Cordoba (9 Dic 2010)

Vendería filarmónicas de plat ade 1oz paquete de 20 unidades por 23 euros por moneda


----------



## lcdbop (10 Dic 2010)

Lo copio aquí también, el original era del primer hilo.


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues claro macho. El día que encuentres un Krugerrand de oro puro nos lo dices.
> 
> _Sí, ya se que los krugerrand no son .999, pero es lo que yo les pregunté en la tienda, por monedas .999 pero en ninguna tenían, sólo las que he comentado._
> 
> ...



Me haces dudar de si llevaba alguna muesca, eso sí, el de la tienda me dijo que siempre les hace la prueba con las piedras de toque. :


----------



## tresale (10 Dic 2010)

- Vendo un blister de 20 onzas de plata 20 Filarmonicas de Viena 2008 (Año Escaso, por inicio de acuñacion)
Se vende por 24 euros la onza

- Igualmente Vendo Una Onza Krugerrand de oro a precio de Spot.

Soy de Barcelona, 

si alguién desea informacion mandar un MP, por favor.


----------



## holdem (10 Dic 2010)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos en perfecto estado por 1250 euros (por debajo del spot). Entrega en mano en Granada o Córdoba. (Precio de ciode 1330 euros)


----------



## el_andorrano (10 Dic 2010)

Ofrezco lote de 10 Napoleones y 5 soberanos a precio de spot del momento del primer mensaje recibido.

Ahora mismo 

Napoleones 195
Soberanos 245

Algunas piezas están un poco deterioradas. Se puede comprar individualmente.

Garcias


----------



## Cordoba (10 Dic 2010)

Vendo filarmónicas del 2008 de plata 1onza,precio interesante,monedas muy apreciadas. Blister de 20 unidades a 23 euros la unidad.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Dic 2010)

20 Francos gallo: 202&euro; - 5.8g - 3% sobrespot
Sovereign: 252&euro; - 7.32g - 2 % sobrespot
Austria 4 ducados: 473&euro; - 13.76g - 2% sobrespot
Austria 1 ducado: 118&euro; - 3.44g - 2% sobrespot

Gastos de envío: 25&euro;


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (12 Dic 2010)

*LA GRAN ESTAFA *

Se debe decir no solamente que NO debemos restituir las deudas al sistema bancario, sino que el sistema bancario es nuestro deudor porque en el acto de la emision se realizò la gran estafa de haber expropriado y endeudado la colectividad apoyandose sobre un reflejo condicionado es decir en una costumbre de dar siempre un correspectivo para obtener dinero.
Alguien dirà que la "teoria" de la propiedad popular de la moneda es una utopia.
El problema no es si es una utopia, estabamos por ahogarnos hace dos años
La moneda es de propiedad del pueblo DESDE 1971 POR LO TANTO los bancos no tienen ningun derecho de credito.
Se podia aceptar un cierto credito de los bancos en el acto de la emision de moneda cuando la moneda estaba basada sobre la reserva porque el banco decia: la moneda es mia porque la reserva es mia" y proponia a la colectividad la moneda como titulo de credito representativo de la reserva.
Desde el 15 de agosto de 1971 el sistema de la reserva no existe. (Acuerdos de Bretton Woods)
Desde ese momento los bancos deben ser pagados como una tipografia, el credito que tienen los bancos es el de una tipografia.
Mientras el banco pretende la diferencia entre costo tipografico escritural y valor nomnal de la moneda y eso se llama estafa.
Esta estafa de dimensiones ya gigantescas y mundiales tiene que ser enfrentada, se necesita enfrentarla, requiere ser enfrentada, los problemas estàn ahi para ser solucionados debidamente.
Una vez por todas digo a las televisoras de Muredoch y de cadenas nacionales de cada pais, periodicos y abogados: "no pueden esconder esto detras de un dedo".
No se puede esconder esta estafa detras del dedo del pretexto que "yo te presto el dinero", no!
Hoy debemos aclarar que la deuda no existe. Cuando en el acto de la emision de papel moneda, el banco central emite moneda prestando a la colectividad... la moneda propiedad de la colectividad carga el costo del dinero del 200%+intereses y presion fiscal se termina en 260 o 270 %
Esto en primer lugar se llama USURA.
en segundo lugar se llama ESTAFA.
Por lo tanto una cosa es la usura y otra es la estafa y ambas son parte del sistema del BCE europeo, asì como de los bancos centrales que en ves de ser controloadores de los bancos privados como se estudia en macroeconomia, estàn controlados por los mismos, o sea que los bancos centrales estàn siendo controlados por los bancos privados que deian ser controlados por los bancos centrales...
En tercer lugar:
Este sistema satanico es la causa del suicidio por insolvecia. Pues està demostrado matematicamente que cuando el costo del dinero es de este tamaño mencionado, la puntualidad en pagar la deuda es IMPOSIBLE.
Aqui tenemos que comenzar a entender que el dinero es nuestro, que los bancos son una asociacion a delinquir.
Duiseberg y muchos miembros de primer orden de los bancos como el BCE banco central europeo, han sido denunciados por estafa pero mientras que las televisiones no lo digan y las gentes sigan ipnotizadas por las televisiones que apuntan los reflectores sobre otros aspectos y no ponene en evidencia la verdad de que hoy se impone la necesidad de que debemos retomarnos nuestro dinero (del pueblo de los pueblos) de otro modo, todas las generaciones que nos seguiran estaran puestas entre el suicidio y la desesperacion.
Asì que la pregunta hay que hacerla: ¿De quien es la propiedad de la moneda?
Porque si no se dice al origen que la moneda es de propiedad del pueblo, es inutile que las tv pongan los reflectores en detalles.
Por lo que los pueblos estan siempre en la angustia de la insolvencia.
El suicidio de insolvencia se ha convertido en una enfermedad social.
Se podia aceptar una cierta buena fè de parte de los viejos gobernadores de los bancos centrales, porque eredaron una moneda que en su origen estaba regulada por el prncipio de la reserva.
(Hay que decir que quienes conocen que ese principio no vige desde el 1971 saben que regresar al patron del oro es el nuevo orden mundial o el modo para legalizar la estafa todo porque nadie fue corregido en los noventsa nadie que pensase que los bancos se regian por las reservas comodicen el nombre de la FED federal reserve y todos piensan que hay una reserva de oro y que por lo tanto el sistema se rige en eso mientras que no es asì ya desde el 1971 no es asì.
Y por culpa tambien de la pelicula duro de matar 3 con Bruce Willis, una falacia cinematografica! Porque todo este sistema ilegal (porque no hay ningun acuerdo internacional que reconozca este sistema actual de funcionamiento) puede sobrevivir solo gracias a nuestra ignorancia, y la mejor manera es pensar lo contrario como indica el film duro de matar 3 en pleno 1993 realizado 22 años despues de que ese sistema se acabara.
Y los masones, quienes tienen acceso a la informacion y conocimiento, nunca explican la verdad a nadie-> porque son complices.
Y los politicos no dicen esta erdad pues porque viven de un sistema de privilegios que explota los ciudadaos con impuestos para pagar la deuda publica. Esa misma deuda que no existe y que legalmente constituye usura y estafa agravada como se acaba de mostrar arriba.
antes cuando regia el sistema de las reservas en oro el ciudadano podia tomar el pedazo de papel y ante un banco podia pedir la conversion en oro
Prueben ahora a ir a un banco y hacer lo mismo, en realidad no se puede, los euros no llevan escrito nada que indique que el papel moneda sea convertible en oro.
Regresar al oro de todas maneras seria solo dictadura violentisima porque es el sistema actual el que no tiene nada malo legalmente, 
legalmente la moneda es de propiedad de los ciudadanos, de la colectividad no es una teoria sino que tiene su base en los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, aunque no es la praxis.
sino que continuò la vieja praxis continuada sin cuestionamientos de parte de las clases politicas. La vieja praxis es que la moneda se consideraba de propiedad de los bancos centrales porque tenian supuestamente el respaldo en oro o metales lo cual es una falacia total ya antes de 1971 era una falacia, pero despues de Bretton Woods ya el sistema monetario mundial no se basa en el oro lo cual sigifica que no se basa en reservas lo cual hace de los que hablen de reevaluar el oro unos estupidos y tambien a todos los politicos porque si la ley no dice que la moneda se basa en la reserva la moneda se basa en el valor que le damos por lo tanto no se debe pagar como deuda hacia los bancos ENTIENDEN O NO ESTO?


Los pueblos se obligana pagar impuestos para pagar la deuda publica que no existe legalmente y es un delito entre màs.
El euro tiene como declaracion cartolaria el silencio.
Los bancos centrales como el BCE ya no tienen el derecho de endeudar la colectividad o sea de llevarse la diferencia entre
costo nominal del papel moneda y costo tipografico, no hay ningun acuerdo internacional que reconoce que la moneda es de propiedad del banco central, por lo cual los bancos centrales DEBEN restituir a las colectividades TODO lo que han robado lo que equivale a todas las deudas publicas INEXISTENTES POR LEY DESDE EL 1971 QUE NOS HAN HECHO PAGAR CON IMPUESTOS JUSTIFICADOS PARA PAGAR ESA "DEUDA".


----------



## galan1987 (12 Dic 2010)

*Vendo 45 onzas de plata*

Vendo un tubo de 20 silver eagles y otro tubo de 25 maple leaf a 23 euros la onza. La entrega puede ser en mano yo soy de malaga pero estare en zaragoza hasta navidad y pasaré por Madrid.
MP si alguien le interesa.
Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (12 Dic 2010)

Estoy interesado en cambiar 5 filarmónicas 2008 por 5 filarmónicas 2009,y filarmónicas 2008por 5del 2010. Puro interés numismático.
O vendo filarmónicas 2008 por 23 euros

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (13 Dic 2010)

Pongo a la venta krugerrand de diferentes años.


El precio de venta el que marque munters en el momento de acordar la venta + gastos de envio


----------



## Inversionoro (14 Dic 2010)

Quedan 5 krugerrand.

Precio a las 9:30 1082€

Info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Telecomunista (14 Dic 2010)

Si a alguien le coincide venir a Vigo alguna vez desde alguna ciudad con sucursal del BDE donde quede stock (por ejemplo la Coruña) le doy 12€ por 83 monedas (además del coste de las monedas claro).

También estoy barajando la posibilidad de disminuir algo mi relación oro/monedas_plata_12 por lo que podría cambiar lingote de 100gr de oro valorado al spot por su equivalente en monedas de plata. Ahora mismo serían 3348€ lo que serían 279 monedas de 12€.


----------



## Inversionoro (14 Dic 2010)

Pongo a la venta:


Kookaburra 2011 1OZ plata ----- 26€ (pedido de 10 monedas mínimo)

Lingote 100gr SEMPSA--------- Cotizacion SPOT.


info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## 7º_Día (14 Dic 2010)

Aviso para chatarreros:

No sé si se ha posteado ya, de todas formas aquí va 

La Policía detiene en Madrid a dos personas que estafaron 248.000 euros en la venta de monedas de oro - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Overlord (14 Dic 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Aviso para chatarreros:
> 
> No sé si se ha posteado ya, de todas formas aquí va
> 
> La Policía detiene en Madrid a dos personas que estafaron 248.000 euros en la venta de monedas de oro - elConfidencial.com



Joder con el coleguita estafado  

Hace falta ser sucnor profundo para darle a un personaje 248.000 pavos sin ver las monedas y dejando que se pire. Se merece todo lo que le pase.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Dic 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Aviso para chatarreros:
> 
> No sé si se ha posteado ya, de todas formas aquí va
> 
> La Policía detiene en Madrid a dos personas que estafaron 248.000 euros en la venta de monedas de oro - elConfidencial.com




No se porque me da que pueden ser hasta la pareja de jubiletas que estafaron varios cientos de miles de euros por ebay y donde resultaron dagnificados un amigo mio y varios foreros....
Pena que no pongan las siglas, porque sino seria para hablar con la policia de alli y comentarles el tema si serian lo mismos...


----------



## Overlord (14 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No se porque me da que pueden ser hasta la pareja de jubiletas que estafaron varios cientos de miles de euros por ebay y donde resultaron dagnificados un amigo mio y varios foreros....
> Pena que no pongan las siglas, porque sino seria para hablar con la policia de alli y comentarles el tema si serian lo mismos...



Perdón por alargar el off-topic pero ¿Como fue eso?

A mi una vez un capullo me soplo 130€ por unas onzas de plata que nunca mando...por pujar a un tío con 20 votos.

La verdad que ni me moleste en ir a denunciar, lo di por perdidos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Dic 2010)

Overlord dijo:


> Perdón por alargar el off-topic pero ¿Como fue eso?
> 
> A mi una vez un capullo me soplo 130€ por unas onzas de plata que nunca mando...por pujar a un tío con 20 votos.
> 
> La verdad que ni me moleste en ir a denunciar, lo di por perdidos.



Lo mismo pero mas grande.
Tipos con mas de 300 votos en ebay y mas de 100 como vendedores, todas las transacciones perfectas de ventas de monedas de oro y plata y depues, de la noche a la mañana, dejan de mandar las monedas, pillan la pasta y desaparecen.
Por lo investago por, amigos, y foreros, eran jubiletas de la costa levantina (de procedencia europea, creo que holandesa y el tipo se llamaba Bernd o algo asi) que pululan por españa vendiendo/comprando oro y de vez en cuando, hacen una estafa gorda y grande y desaparecen por 1-2 años.


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta krugerrands a 1060 €.

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (15 Dic 2010)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Pongo a la venta krugerrand de diferentes años.
> 
> 
> El precio de venta el que marque munters en el momento de acordar la venta + gastos de envio



Vendidas..

Queda en stock lingote 100gr Sempsa y algunas onzas de plata (kookaburra 2011)


----------



## holdem (16 Dic 2010)

¿Soy el único que no vende en este foro? ¿Me teneis manía o qué pasa?:´( Insisto: Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 en perfecto estado. Entrega en mano en Granada. Precio por debajo del spot (1250 euros de momento) ¿Algún andaluz por aquí que quiera oro?


----------



## dx3 (16 Dic 2010)

- 300 filarmonikas
- 300 libertad mexico

precios anlagegold


----------



## luismarple (16 Dic 2010)

holdem dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que no vende en este foro? ¿Me teneis manía o qué pasa?:´( Insisto: Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 en perfecto estado. Entrega en mano en Granada. Precio por debajo del spot (1250 euros de momento) ¿Algún andaluz por aquí que quiera oro?



Pon alguna foto, algo.... No se, chico!! vende tu producto!! ofrece algo al comprador que la competencia no ofrezca!!!


----------



## luismarple (16 Dic 2010)

dx3 dijo:


> - 300 filarmonikas
> - 300 libertad mexico
> 
> precios anlagegold



oro, plata, bronce ? hay que comprartelas todas? vendes también por separado? de donde eres?? (para poder ahorrarse los portes), como están de machacadas las libertades? de que año son las monedas???


Vamos, que se nota que no has vendido mucho en tu vida!!! que en tu mensaje hay menos detalles que en el salpicadero de un panda!!!


----------



## holdem (16 Dic 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Pon alguna foto, algo.... No se, chico!! vende tu producto!! ofrece algo al comprador que la competencia no ofrezca!!!



Vale, vale, la foto en breve la subo. Pero ya ofrezco algo que la competencia no tiene, mejor precio que nadie!!! Un saludo


----------



## luismarple (16 Dic 2010)

holdem dijo:


> Vale, vale, la foto en breve la subo. Pero ya ofrezco algo que la competencia no tiene, mejor precio que nadie!!! Un saludo



En mi anterior empresa había un cartel que decía "Si no ofrecemos un servicio óptimo a nuestros clientes otros lo harán por nosotros".

Salta a la vista que no estás ofreciendo a tus clientes un servicio óptimo, si no ya te la hubieran comprado.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Dic 2010)

holdem dijo:


> Vale, vale, la foto en breve la subo. Pero ya ofrezco algo que la competencia no tiene, mejor precio que nadie!!! Un saludo



Esa moneda no es "santo de devocion" de nadie....

Yo tube una como 2 meses en ventas aqui por debajo del spot y nadie la quiso... tan solo un contacto....

Al final se fue a munters que alli quieren todo )


----------



## luismarple (16 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Esa moneda no es "santo de devocion" de nadie....
> 
> *Yo tube *una como 2 meses en ventas aqui por debajo del spot y nadie la quiso... tan solo un contacto....
> 
> Al final se fue a munters que alli quieren todo )



Quieres decir que para venderla la pusiste en youtube?? 

Con el dinero que sacaste está claro que no adquiriste productos de la RAE como... Un puto diccionario!!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Dic 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> *¿¿*Quieres decir que para venderla la pusiste en youtube??
> 
> Con el dinero que sacaste está claro que no adquiriste productos de la RAE como... *¡¡¡*Un puto diccionario!!!



Fallos tenemos todos....


----------



## luismarple (16 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Fallos tenemos todos*....*



Que sepas que te sobra un punto. De nada.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (16 Dic 2010)

"*Buscamos nuevo director de la RAE" » Hoy Empieza Todo » Blogs RTVE.es*


----------



## luismarple (16 Dic 2010)

Vale vale, vamos a dejarnos de talivanadas y centrémonos en lo importante: decirle a holdem por qué no va a conseguir vender su moneda.


----------



## lcdbop (16 Dic 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Vale vale, vamos a dejarnos de talivanadas y centrémonos en lo importante: decirle a holdem por qué no va a conseguir vender su moneda.



¿Y cuál es ese motivo?
Gracias.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Dic 2010)

lcdbop dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es ese motivo?
> Gracias.



No estandar, ni oz, ni 1/2 oz ni nada...
Fea, vieja, grande, mucho oro para una moneda,....


----------



## holdem (16 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No estandar, ni oz, ni 1/2 oz ni nada...
> Fea, vieja, grande, mucho oro para una moneda,....



Me estais hundiendo la moral. ¿Para venderla en munters hay que ir en persona?


----------



## Telecomunista (16 Dic 2010)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Si a alguien le coincide venir a Vigo alguna vez desde alguna ciudad con sucursal del BDE donde quede stock (por ejemplo la Coruña) le doy 12€ por 83 monedas (además del coste de las monedas claro).
> 
> También estoy barajando la posibilidad de disminuir algo mi relación oro/monedas_plata_12 por lo que podría cambiar lingote de 100gr de oro valorado al spot por su equivalente en monedas de plata. Ahora mismo serían 3348€ lo que serían 279 monedas de 12€.



Retiro la oferta del primer parrafo. Ya he conseguido encargarlas.

La segunda (100gr de oro al spot por monedas de 12€) sigue en pie.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Dic 2010)

holdem dijo:


> Me estais hundiendo la moral. ¿Para venderla en munters hay que ir en persona?



Si, eso me tocó a mi, di que estube de vacaciones y aproveché, no solo fui a vender la moneda... XD

A malas te queda "el andorrano", que paga bastante bien el oro amonedado.


----------



## holdem (16 Dic 2010)

Pues por no desplazarme anuncio rebaja drástica:

1200 euros por 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 hasta agotar existencias (existencias 1 :

Vamos, vamos que me las quitan de las manos.


----------



## jchopinn (16 Dic 2010)

Te diré por qué no vendes los 50 pesos, te has equivocado de espacio. Aqui si te das una vueltecita verás que les gusta mas el color blanco que el amarillo.
Este puntodecontrol es un krak! a que si te dan un saco lleno de monedas de 50 pesos no lo desprecias? Así que es una moneda grande, vieja, etc.. anda venga hombre, ya quisieras tener tu como te acabo de decir un buen saco de ellas.


----------



## holdem (16 Dic 2010)

Otra cosilla, cuando mandáis las monedas por correo certificado, ¿qué tipo de garantías se le pueden ofrecer al comprador más allá de darle tus datos personales, nº de cuenta, etc.?

A mí una vez trataron de timarme 200 euros en la reserva del alquiler de un piso en vacaciones, pero como la transferencia quedó registrada, denuncié y recuperé el dinero. Y siempre que he comprado por internet he hecho la transferencia de dinero sin más garantía que los datos personales del vendedor. Pero, ¿se puede hacer algo más?

Un saludo


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

holdem dijo:


> Pues por no desplazarme anuncio rebaja drástica:
> 
> 1200 euros por 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 hasta agotar existencias (existencias 1 :
> 
> Vamos, vamos que me las quitan de las manos.



Me extrañaria que no la vendieras rápido a ese precio. Igual es porque la gente desconfía de comprar por correo y además no hay nadie por tu zona a la que le interese.

Podrías probar por contrarrembolso a ver si así...


----------



## Mochuelo (16 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No estandar, ni oz, ni 1/2 oz ni nada...
> Fea, vieja, grande, mucho oro para una moneda,....



Yo no las encuentro feas, de hecho al natural quedan mejor que en las fotografías. Viejas y no estandar también son soberanos y napoleones... sobre que sea mucho oro 37,5 gramos para un moneda es cuestión de gustos

Creo que el problema esta en los 50 pesos es una moneda con bastantes falsificaciones en circulación, y al no ser Holdem un forero con mucho nombre (yo solo lo conozco de este hilo) los mas no terminen de fiarse.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Dic 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> Te diré por qué no vendes los 50 pesos, te has equivocado de espacio. Aqui si te das una vueltecita verás que les gusta mas el color blanco que el amarillo.
> Este puntodecontrol es un krak! a que si te dan un saco lleno de monedas de 50 pesos no lo desprecias? Así que es una moneda grande, vieja, etc.. anda venga hombre, ya quisieras tener tu como te acabo de decir un buen saco de ellas.



Macho, tu no eres mu listo..... Lo se de buena tinta y mejor que tu, pues yo mismo intente vender una misma moneda al precio del spot -1% - 2% y ni dios la quiso.... y se tuvo que ir a munters.

Ahora, pon tu un panda, maple,... a ese precio (spot -1% - 2%) y ya veras como vuelan....

Hay monedas que la gente no le interesan, no le "gustan".....

Y si, claro que me gustaria tener un saco de ellas bien lleno, ahora que si puedo escojer, lo lleno con otras en vez de con esas.


----------



## g0lf0 (16 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No estandar, ni oz, ni 1/2 oz ni nada...
> Fea, vieja, grande, mucho oro para una moneda,....



Yo creo que en este caso el problema es la confianza. Por ahorrar 50€ hay que comprometer 1.200€.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Dic 2010)

En efecto, el problema de vender en este hilo es que sin muchos posts o referencias nadie se va a fiar y tienes que ajustar el precio muy a la baja para que alguien se arriesgue a comprarte nada.

Por otro lado, la moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos es de las mejores para invertir en oro pues en general pagas el oro más barato que con otras monedas.

Es una moneda con mercado internacional y negociada en todos sitios. 

La razón que se pague algo menos es que por una parte es algo más de una onza y la gente no sabe hacer reglas de tres, y sobre todo, como apunta Mochuelo, porque hay más 50 pesos falsos. Son fácilmente reconocibles, pero conviene que la gente le compre a alguien con referencias de saber algo de monedas (lo cual no da un nick semipompero).

Los dos principales tipos de 50 pesos falsos, son los que son de oro de la misma ley y que tienen el peso correcto, pero acuñados por fundiciones; y otros que tienen ley más baja (típicamente 700) que pesan 1-2 gramos menos (fácilmente detectables por el peso). Los primeros también son fácilmente detectables por la acuñación y los números.

Confirmo con Mochuelo. Es una excelente moneda con salida internacional.


----------



## jchopinn (16 Dic 2010)

bueno por lo que veo puntodecontrol el que no eres "mu listo" eres tu.
Veo que otros compañeros del foro piensan totalmente lo contrario que tu.
Seguro que tendras alguna por ahi...


----------



## holdem (16 Dic 2010)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y no pelearse por tonterías. Entiendo entonces que a la hora de enviar vuestras monedas por correo no se dan más garantías que las que doy yo, los datos personales y ya está, la diferencia es que ya os conocen del foro y de otra ventas y hay confianza, no? 

Otra cosa si no es mucho preguntar, ¿las monedas las mandáis por correo certificado normal o van aseguradas? ¿El seguro se lo añadís al valor de la moneda? 

Bueno pues sólo me queda juraros por la gloria de mi madrer que la moneda es buena y que la mando. O mejor aún animaros a que vengais a Granada a ver la Alhambra y esquiar en Sierra Nevada, en estas fechas tan entrañables...


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Dic 2010)

holdem dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y no pelearse por tonterías. Entiendo entonces que a la hora de enviar vuestras monedas por correo no se dan más garantías que las que doy yo, los datos personales y ya está, la diferencia es que ya os conocen del foro y de otra ventas y hay confianza, no?
> 
> Otra cosa si no es mucho preguntar, ¿las monedas las mandáis por correo certificado normal o van aseguradas? ¿El seguro se lo añadís al valor de la moneda?
> 
> Bueno pues sólo me queda juraros por la gloria de mi madrer que la moneda es buena y que la mando. O mejor aún animaros a que vengais a Granada a ver la Alhambra y esquiar en Sierra Nevada, en estas fechas tan entrañables...



Ponle SIEMPRE seguro, aunque sea poco, el cartero no sabe la cantidad de seguro que lleva, asi que no se la va a jugar a abrir la carta y quedarsela.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Dic 2010)

Analicemos la cosa más despacio. El valor de un día de fuerza de trabajo ascendía a 3 chelines, porque en él se materializaba media jornada de trabajo; es decir, porque los medios de vida necesarios para producir la fuerza de trabajo durante un día costaban medía jornada de trabajo. Pero el trabajo pretérito encerrado en la fuerza de trabajo y el trabajo vivo que ésta puede desarrollar, su costo diario de conservación y su rendimiento diario, son dos magnitudes completamente distintas. La primera determina su valor de cambio, la segunda forma su valor de uso. El que para alimentar y mantener en pie la fuerza de trabajo durante veinticuatro horas haga falta media jornada de trabajo, no quiere decir, ni mucho menos, que el obrero no pueda trabajar durante una jornada entera. El valor de la fuerza de trabajo y su valorización en el proceso de trabajo son, por tanto, dos factores completamente distintos. Al comprar la fuerza de trabajo, el capitalista no perdía de vista esta diferencia de valor. El carácter útil de la fuerza de trabajo, en cuanto apto para fabricar hilado o botas, es conditio sine qua non, (40) toda vez que el trabajo, para poder crear valor, ha de invertirse siempre en forma útil. Pero el factor decisivo es el valor de uso específico de esta mercancía, que le permite ser fuente de valor, y de más valor que el que ella misma tiene. He aquí el servicio especifico que de ella espera el capitalista. Y, al hacerlo, éste no se desvía ni un ápice de las leyes eternas del cambio de mercancías. En efecto, el vendedor de la fuerza de trabajo, al igual que el de cualquier otra mercancía, rea¬liza su valor de cambio y enajena su valor de uso. No puede obtener el primero sin desprenderse del segundo. El valor de uso de la fuerza de trabajo, o sea, el trabajo mismo, deja de pertenecer a su vendedor, ni más ni menos que al aceitero deja de pertenecerle el valor de uso del aceite que vende. El poseedor del dinero paga el valor de un día de fuerza de trabajo: le pertenece, por tanto, el uso de esta fuerza de trabajo durante un día, el trabajo de una jor¬nada. El hecho de que la diaria conservación de la fuerza de trabajo no suponga más costo que el de media jornada de trabajo, a pesar de poder funcionar, trabajar, durante un día entero; es decir, el hecho de que el valor creado por su uso durante un día sea el doble del valor diario que encierra, es una suerte bastante grande para el comprador, pero no supone, ni mucho menos, ningún atro¬pello que se cometa contra el vendedor.


----------



## holdem (18 Dic 2010)

A ver si os gusta...


----------



## holdem (18 Dic 2010)

Intento subir la imagen pero me parece que el problema es q ocupa demasiado. Las mando por privado al que quiera, o decirme si hay forma de quitarle kb..


----------



## holdem (18 Dic 2010)

Probando de nuevo


----------



## 7º_Día (18 Dic 2010)

Parece una moneda de chocolate, je,je,je.


----------



## gamusino30 (18 Dic 2010)

Nuestro capitalista había previsto el caso, con una sonrisa de satisfacción. Por eso el obrero se encuentra en el taller con los medios de producción necesarios, no para un proceso de trabajo de seis horas, sino de doce. Si 10 libras de algodón absorbían seis horas de trabajo y se transformaban en 10 libras de hilado, 20 libras de algodón absorberán doce horas de trabajo y se convertirán en 20 libras de hilado. Analicemos el producto de este proceso de trabajo prolongado. Ahora, en las 20 libras de hilo se materializan 5 jornadas de trabajo: 4 en la masa de algodón y de husos consu¬mida y 1 en el trabajo absorbido por el algodón durante el proceso de la hilatura. La expresión en oro de 5 jornadas de trabajo son 30 chelines, o sea, 1 libra esterlina y 10 chelines. Tal es, por tanto, el precio de las 20 libras de hilo. La libra de hilo sigue costando 1 chelín y 6 peniques. Pero, la suma de valor de las mercancías que alimentan el proceso representaba 27 chelines. El valor del hilo representa 30. Por tanto, el valor del producto excede en 1/9 del valor desembolsado para su producción. Los 27 chelines se convierten en 30. Arrojan una plusvalía de 3 chelines. Por fin, la jugada maestra ha dado sus frutos. El dinero se ha convertido en capital.
Y todas las condiciones del problema se han resuelto sin infringir en lo más mínimo las leyes del cambio de mercancías. Se ha cam¬biado un equivalente por otro. Como comprador, el capitalista ha pagado todas las mercancías, el algodón, la masa de husos y la fuerza de trabajo, por su valor. Después de comprarlas, ha hecho con estas mercancías lo que hace todo comprador: consumir su valor de uso. El proceso de consumo de la fuerza de trabajo, que es al mismo tiempo proceso de producción de la mercancía, arroja un producto de 20 libras de hilo, que representan un valor de 30 chelines. El capitalista retorna al mercado a vender su mercancía, después de haber comprado las de otros. Vende la libra de hilo a 1 chelín y 6 peniques, ni un céntimo por encima o por debajo de su valor. Y, sin embargo, saca de la circulación 3 chelines más de lo que invirtió en ella al comenzar. Y todo este proceso, la trans¬formación de dinero en capital, se opera en la órbita de la circulación y no se opera en ella. Se opera por medio de la circulación, pues está condicionado por la compra de la fuerza de trabajo en el mer¬cado de mercancías. No se opera en la circulación, pues este proceso no hace más que iniciar el proceso de valorización, cuyo centro reside en la órbita de la producción. Y así, todo marcha “pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles”. (41 )


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Dic 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi me gusta, pero en las subastas online se vende muy mal.
> 
> En eBay la puedes encontrar por 1200€ y pagando con Paypal o tarjeta de credito.
> 
> ...



No es correcto lo que dices. Seamos justos.

A esas subastas les falta mucho tiempo por finalizar. El precio medio de venta en Ebay es ahora mismo de 1311€ como puedes ver aquí:

Achat et vente de pièces d'Or - France


Por otro lado en Ebay pierdes confidencialidad y anonimato.

El precio de 1200 es muy buen precio. El problema de holdem es que no tiene referencias.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No es correcto lo que dices. Seamos justos.
> 
> A esas subastas les falta mucho tiempo por finalizar. El precio medio de venta en Ebay es ahora mismo de 1311€ como puedes ver aquí:
> 
> ...



Esos 1300 son un poco engañosos en el sentido de que el vendedor a ese precio y con Paypal no creo que llegue a cobrar más de 1.200.


----------



## Takolo (18 Dic 2010)

*50 Pesos*



holdem dijo:


> Pues por no desplazarme anuncio rebaja drástica:
> 
> 1200 euros por 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 hasta agotar existencias (existencias 1 :
> 
> Vamos, vamos que me las quitan de las manos.



¡Lástima que no he leído el foro en toda la semana!
El miércoles compré una a 1.330 €, la de 1043, y el viernes otra a 1.250 €, de 1945.
Ahora estoy seco, pero si quieres después de Reyes hablamos.
No te dejes desanimar por los buitres. Estas monedas también tienen su mercado, y es el de aquellos, que además del vulgar metal, ven algo más en ellas. 
Aprovecho para saludar a todos, ya que es mi primera intervención en estos foros.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (18 Dic 2010)

Takolo dijo:


> ¡Lástima que no he leído el foro en toda la semana!
> El miércoles compré una a 1.330 €, la de 1043, y el viernes otra a 1.250 €, de 1945.
> Ahora estoy seco, pero si quieres después de Reyes hablamos.
> No te dejes desanimar por los buitres. Estas monedas también tienen su mercado, y es el de aquellos, que además del vulgar metal, ven algo más en ellas.
> Aprovecho para saludar a todos, ya que es mi primera intervención en estos foros.



Bienvenido al foro y tal.

Por cierto, de la de 1043 queremos fotos ::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Esos 1300 son un poco engañosos en el sentido de que el vendedor a ese precio y con Paypal no creo que llegue a cobrar más de 1.200.



Más bien pensaba en el comprador, que es lo que le interesa a holdem.

Por cierto, las de 1947 la mayoría son reacuñaciones (algunas bastante modernas...siguen acuñándolas).

Las únicas que se pagan un pelo más (30-40 euros) son las del primer año de acuñación (1921).


----------



## Takolo (18 Dic 2010)

*50 pesos*



holdem dijo:


> Pues por no desplazarme anuncio rebaja drástica:
> 
> 1200 euros por 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 hasta agotar existencias (existencias 1 :
> 
> Vamos, vamos que me las quitan de las manos.





perlenbacher dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro y tal.
> 
> Por cierto, de la de 1043 queremos fotos ::



Gracias por la bienvenida.
Evidentemente en año es 1943. Pido disculpas.
Las de ese año tienen la característica de no tener el valor facial, ya que en su lugar se repite la leyenda: "37.5 Gr ORO PURO".::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Dic 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Bueno aqui dejo subastas finalizadas:
> 
> 1253 euros (nadie pujo porque solo aceptaba transferencia)
> http://***.ebay.es/50-PESOS-ORO-EST...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item2eb16fc8db
> ...



Las dos primeras parece que nadie pujó por ellas, y la última es del 6 de dicembre y el precio en dólares. ¿A cuanto estaba el oro entonces? ¿Y el EUR/USD?

¿Realmente no encuentras nada mejor? Como bien pone en el link anterior el precio medio es el que es, y es evidente que se va apagar menos por un vendedor sin garantías....

Mira, sin buscar mucho:

*1321 euros el 15/12* (23 pujas)

http://***.ebay.fr/or-50-pesos-Mexi...PiècesMonde&hash=item255f8c7429#ht_500wt_1156


*1301 euros el 16/12* (33 pujas)

http://***.ebay.fr/PIECE-OR-50-PESO...iècesMonde&hash=item564182a7c6#ht_1052wt_1141

*1422,35 euros el 5/12* (16 pujas)

http://***.ebay.fr/belle-de-50-Peso...iècesMonde&hash=item2eb18c3523#ht_1083wt_1141




gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo no es que no me fie de holdem, pero no ingresaria 1200 euros + gastos cuando puedo comprar la misma moneda a precio similar en eBay pagando con tarjeta de crédito o PayPal.



Pues yo no haría ni una cosa ni otra. Trato en mano sin adelantos y sin trazas.


----------



## pep007 (18 Dic 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Aviso para chatarreros:
> 
> No sé si se ha posteado ya, de todas formas aquí va
> 
> La Policía detiene en Madrid a dos personas que estafaron 248.000 euros en la venta de monedas de oro - elConfidencial.com



jojojojooj, 65 y 62 años, esto es mi amijo del alma Bernat Elek Haupt alias united diamonds


----------



## Takolo (19 Dic 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Bueno aqui dejo subastas finalizadas:
> 
> 1253 euros (nadie pujo porque solo aceptaba transferencia)
> .....
> ...



BUENO, BUENO...:XX::XX:
Un poco de seriedad. Estoy seguro de que en este foro hay muchos expertos en metales, algunos además profesionales del sector, y que no pueden pasar por alto un disparate así.
Esa pieza de 50 PESOS que se adjudicó por 340€. es a todas luces* ¡¡UNA FALSIFICACIÓN!!* Sólo hay que verla. (si tienes dudas mira además el reverso, lado derecho) 
Me da pena el pobre ingenuo que picó, además de los 5 usuarios anteriores que pujaron por ella. 
Sólo sirve como ejemplo para insistir en la *cautela necesaria en estas transacciones.*


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Dic 2010)

pep007 dijo:


> jojojojooj, 65 y 62 años, esto es mi amijo del alma Bernat Elek Haupt alias united diamonds



tienes info de que puedan ser ellos??

Lo digo porque a un amigo le interesa la ostia.


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Dic 2010)

Como vemos, la diferencia entre el trabajo considerado como fuente de valor de uso y el mismo trabajo en cuanto crea valor, con la que en su lugar nos encontramos al analizar la mercancía, se nos presenta ahora al estudiar los diversos aspectos del proceso de producción.
Como unidad de proceso de trabajo y proceso de creación de valor, el proceso de producción es un proceso de producción de mercancías; como unidad de proceso de trabajo y de proceso de valorización, el proceso de producción es un proceso de producción capitalista, la forma capitalista de la producción de mercancías.
Ya decíamos más arriba que, para los efectos del proceso de valorización, es de todo punto indiferente el que el trabajo apro¬piado por el capitalista sea trabajo simple, trabajo social medio, o trabajo complejo, trabajo de peso específico más alto que el normal. El trabajo considerado como trabajo más complejo, más elevado que el trabajo social medio, es la manifestación de una fuerza de trabajo que representa gastos de preparación superiores a los normales, cuya producción representa más tiempo de trabajo y, por tanto, un valor superior al de la fuerza de trabajo simple. Esta fuerza de trabajo de valor superior al normal se traduce, como es lógico, en un trabajo superior, materializándose, por tanto, durante los mismos período de tiempo, en valores relativamente más altos. Pero, Cualquiera que sea la diferencia de gradación que medie entre el trabajo del tejedor y el trabajo del joyero, la porción de trabajo con la que el joyero se limita a reponer el valor de su propia fuerza de trabajo no se distingue en nada, cualitativamente, de la porción adicional de tra-bajo con la que crea plusvalía. Lo mismo en este caso que en los anteriores, la plusvalía sólo brota mediante un exceso cuantitativo de trabajo, prolongando la duración del mismo proceso de trabajo, que en un caso es proceso de producción de hilo y en otro caso de producción de joyas.19
Por otra parte, en todo proceso de creación de valor, el trabajo complejo debe reducirse siempre al trabajo social medio, v. gr. un día de trabajo completo a x días de trabajo simple.20 Por tanto, partiendo del supuesto de que el obrero empleado por el capital ejecuta un simple trabajo social medio, nos ahorramos una ope¬ración inútil y simplificamos el análisis del problema.


----------



## el_andorrano (20 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes

Vendo krugerrands a 1065 € 

Tambien ofrezco 50 francos franceses a 19,20 cada una que serian 0,711 el gramo de plata pura.


Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (20 Dic 2010)

Compraría unidades de filarmónicas de plata años 2008,2009,2010, mandar mensaje, preferiblemente Madrid.

Gracias


----------



## asqueado (20 Dic 2010)

Tened mucho cuidado con lo que comprais, en mi ciudad hace poco han timado a varias personas ( joyeros), le han metido gato por liebre, han comprado piezas terminadas, entregaron granalla de "Oro" y pagaron la hechura, lo que entregaron en realidad fue granalla de plata con varias micras de oro, cuando se dieron cuenta fue al fundir, el kilataje era muy bajo a como debia dar y lo averiguaron porque aun le quedaba material de la estafa, y para que a esos se la den, han tenido que hilar muy fino,


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Dic 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> han comprado piezas terminadas, *entregaron granalla de "Oro"* y pagaron la hechura



Mas o menos lo que hace el forero medio p[or aquí, no te parece?

Granalla????


----------



## asqueado (20 Dic 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Mas o menos lo que hace el forero medio p[or aquí, no te parece?
> 
> Granalla????



Perdona, a estas horas ya estoy un poco espeso y no me entero


----------



## solidusaurum (21 Dic 2010)

Hola, primero de todo ( ya que es mi primera aportación ) saludar y felicitar a todos los miembros del foro por hacer de este un lugar tan interesante

para poder calcular el precio de una moneda, primero se tiene que assegurar uno de que es auténtica , balanza y un poco de practica y segundo, saber que nos e trate de una rareza, en ese caso la pieza tiene un valor numismático más elevado , para saber ese tipo de cosas los catalogos són una gran solución, en mi opinion el world coins de Krause és el mejor para saber este tipo de cosas además vienen las mesuras y pesos de cada moneda (no sea caso que vendamos un duro del 69 a peso) 

LA mayoria de monedas de oro, ultimamente se venden a peso, y en los duros de plata, en caso que no sea visible la estrella,solo se suelen comprar a precio de plata


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Dic 2010)

solidusaurum dijo:


> LA mayoria de monedas de oro, ultimamente se venden a peso, y en los duros de plata, en caso que no sea visible la estrella,solo se suelen comprar a precio de plata



Y a menos también...y venderlos ya ni te cuento...

(gracias y bienvenido)


----------



## fran69 (22 Dic 2010)

Ami personalmente, para moneda en plata fuera del bullion internacional, sea el que sea, me gustan sobre todo los 50 ff Hercules los 10 ff hercules y los 5 pesos mexico( año 1948 y1947) son monedas muy muy buenas con nada que enviadiar al bullion, plata de .900 con pesos de 30 gramos y 25 gramos, con lo que sepone 27 gramos de plata pura y 22,5 ... siempre se han encontrado a precio de la plata, aunque ahora se escapan hasta incluso un par de eruos por encima del precio de la plata, pero sige siendo una de las maneras mas baratas de comprar plata, ademas estas monedas, sobre todo los francos franceses se encuentran en la mayoria de los casos sin circular y en conservaciones perfectas,,, y pues para acumular en oro, pues tambien quizas los 20 francos sean unas de mis monedas preferidas, todas ellas, todas las de la liga latina, ( excepto las 20 pesetas españolas que por estas si que hay que pagar bastante premium numismatico), junto con los soberanos, en moneda pequeña son mis preferidas,que aparte siempre han sido mis preferidas,, la moneda pequeña a las onzas, no por nada, simplemente divisivilidad.


----------



## el_andorrano (23 Dic 2010)

Ofrezco

1 Maple leaf (Muesca debido a caida peso 31,1) 
2 50 Ecu belgica 15,55 gramos de oro puro
1 100 pesos Chile 18,29 oro puro
1 10 rublos 7,74 oro puro
1 10 pesos mexicanos 7,5 gr oro puro
1 10 gulden 6,04 gramos oro puro 

Al precio de spot 33.94 euros/gr


----------



## PutinReReloaded (23 Dic 2010)

1000 Schilling 12.20g
Chervonets / 10 Rouble 7.74g
Simple Dukaat 3.43g
Doble Dukaat 6.86g
20 Mark 7.16g
10 Gulden 6.048g
100 Dollar 15.55g

El peso es en gramos de oro puro. Precio: spot + 2,5%


----------



## a218927 (23 Dic 2010)

Vendo

Lote 7 Britannia 2008 1/onza plata: 210 €
10 gramos oro 999: 370 €

Forma de pago, ingreso/transferencia bancaria, envio incluido en el total, por mensajeria. Subire fotos en breve.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (24 Dic 2010)

a218927 dijo:


> Vendo
> 
> *Lote 7 Britannia 2008 1/onza plata: 210 €*
> 10 gramos oro 999: 370 €
> ...




¡¡Niña vamos que me las quitan de las manos...!!
Estos pomperos...::


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Dic 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> ¡¡Niña vamos que me las quitan de las manos...!!
> Estos pomperos...::



Ya ves tu, la oz a 30 €, este confunde oz de plata con gr de oro.... XDD


----------



## stigmesh (24 Dic 2010)

En la Royal Mint del Reino unido las Britannia cuestan 30 libras


----------



## a218927 (24 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Ya ves tu, la oz a 30 €, este confunde oz de plata con gr de oro.... XDD



27,85 € cada una, el resto es para el envio por mensajeria.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (27 Dic 2010)

*1 Chervonets (URSS)*
Peso: 8,6 g; ley: 900 /1000
Contenido de oro puro: *7,74 gr.*
Precio: *272 *euros (3,9% sobre spot)
Disponibles: 35 unidades
Gastos de envío: 17 euros independiente del número de monedas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (27 Dic 2010)

*Lingote 100 gramos 999,9 - marca oficial LBMA.*
Precio: 3.481 (2,9% sobrespot).
Gastos de envío: 20 euros (asegurado).


----------



## holdem (28 Dic 2010)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro a 1250 euros (1,5% *por debajo* del spot del oro) Entrega en mano en Granada o envío por correo certificado asegurado 20€ más.


----------



## el_andorrano (28 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta krugerrands y maple leaf a 1070 y a 1075 respectivamente. 

Edito: Si a alguien le interesa las puedo cambiar por onzas bullion de plata. 1Oz oro=45 Oz plata

Gracias


----------



## ordago (28 Dic 2010)

Vendo 50 pakillos a 10 euros cada uno. 

Si a alguien le interesa, preguntar por MP. 

Puedo entregar en Madrid. Fuera de Madrid, por contrarreembolso.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

Podria conseguir los famosos trompudos a casi el precio del spot..... 23,50 € la oz.







A alguien le interesan? (170 en stock)


----------



## hinka (29 Dic 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Trompudos mirando a diferentes lados. ¿Hay alguna diferencia?




Si que son de otro año :XX:


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Dic 2010)

Si las condiciones técnicas del proceso de hilado no se alteran, ni se opera tampoco ningún cambio de valor en los medios de pro¬ducción, el hilandero seguirá consumiendo durante el mismo tiempo de trabajo cantidades iguales de materia prima y maquinaria por un valor igual. En este caso, el valor que conserve en el producto estará en razón directa al nuevo valor que le añada. En dos semanas añadirá al producto doble de trabajo, y por tanto doble de valor que en una, y al mismo tiempo consumirá el doble de material, con el doble de valor, y desgastará dos veces más maquinaria y dos veces más valor que para el producto de una semana; en el producto de dos semanas, conservará por tanto el doble de valor que en el producto de una. Permaneciendo invariables las condiciones de pro¬ducción dadas, el obrero conservará tanto más valor cuanto mayor valor incorpore, pero no conservará más valor porque incorpore más valor, sino porque lo incorpora bajo condiciones invariables e inde¬pendientes de su propio trabajo.
Cierto es que, en un sentido relativo, puede decirse que el obrero conserva siempre los valores creados en la misma proporción en que añade nuevo valor. Si el valor del algodón sube de 1 chelín a 2 chelines o baja a 6 peniques, en el producto de una hora de trabajo, el obrero sólo conservará la mitad de valor del algodón que en dos horas, por mucho que ese valor cambie. Y lo mismo si varía el rendimiento de su trabajo, aumentando o disminuyendo; en una hora de trabajo, supongamos, el obrero podrá hilar una cantidad mayor o menor de algodón que antes, y por tanto conservar en el producto de esa hora de trabajo una semana mayor o menor de valor, según la cantidad de algodón hilado. Pero, es evidente que en dos horas de trabajo conservará el doble de valor que en una.


----------



## Íbera (29 Dic 2010)

Unas preguntillas.

1. Muchas monedas adquieren valor no por su peso en oro, sino por su valor histórico, ¿no?. Es que estoy viendo esta moneda por ejemplo:

http://***.ebay.es/GOLD-MONEDA-GREC...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item588bd17ad6

Pesa un poco más que el cuarto de onza pero vale 1700 euros.

2. ¿Cuando pujas en ebay estás obligado a pagar o te puedes retirar?

3. ¿Como sé que el oro no es una burbuja que va a reventar en poco tiempo?

4. Voy a comprar mañana probablemente monedas de plata de 12 euros, pero en realidad ¿qué me hace pensar que luego las podré vender a su precio en plata?, ¿quién va a estar interesado?. El interés vendrá cuando ya no emitan más supongo, ¿no?. ¿Cuando se agoten las de 12 euros, sólo emitirán de 20 euros?.

Gracias.


----------



## hinka (29 Dic 2010)

Íbera dijo:


> Unas preguntillas.
> 
> 1. Muchas monedas adquieren valor no por su peso en oro, sino por su valor histórico, ¿no?. Es que estoy viendo esta moneda por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



1 Si, pero cuando preguntas estas cosas yo personalmente no lo haria.
2 Si y si a lo segundo, te puedes retirar antes de terminar previa petición y si te la aceptan claro esta.
3 Si lo sabes avisamos  nadie lo sabe.
4 Nada. Nadie o todo el mundo depende del precio. Si, las de 12€ ya no se estan emitiendo dolo hay lo que queda en stock.


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Dic 2010)

Si prescindimos de la representación puramente simbólica de los signos de valor, el valor sólo existe encarnado en valores de uso, en objetos. (El mismo hombre, considerado simplemente como encarnación de la fuerza de trabajo, es un objeto natural, un objeto material, aunque vivo y con una conciencia propia, y el trabajo la manifestación material de aquella fuerza). Por tanto, al perderse el valor de uso, se pierde también el valor encarnado en él. Los medios de producción no pierden su valor al perder el valor de uso, porque si el proceso de trabajo destruye la forma primitiva de su valor de uso es simplemente para infundirles en el producto la forma de un valor de uso nuevo. Y para el valor es importantísimo existir en un valor de uso, pero le tiene sin cuidado, como demuestra la metamorfosis de las mercancías, el valor de uso que sea. De donde se sigue que, en el proceso de trabajo, el valor de los medios de producción sólo se transfiere al producto en la medida en que los medios de producción pierden, al mismo tiempo que su valor de uso propio, su valor de cambio. Al producto sólo pasa el valor que los medios de producción pierden como tales medios de producción. Y los factores materiales del proceso de trabajo no se comportan todos idénticamente en este respecto.
El carbón que se quema en la máquina desaparece sin dejar rastro, al igual que el aceite con que se engrasan las bielas. Los colorantes y otras materias auxiliares desaparecen también, pero se manifiestan en las cualidades del producto. Las materias primas forman la sustancia del producto, aunque cambiando de forma. Ma¬terias primas y materias auxiliares pierden, por tanto, la forma independiente con que entran, como valores de uso en el proceso de trabajo. No acontece así con los medios de trabajo en sentido es¬tricto. Un instrumento, una máquina, un edificio fabril, un reci¬piente, etc., sólo prestan servicio en el proceso de trabajo mientras conservan su forma primitiva, y mañana vuelven a presentarse en el proceso de trabajo bajo la misma forma que tenían ayer. Conservan su forma independiente frente al producto lo mismo en vida, durante el proceso de trabajo, que después de muertos. Los cadáveres de las máquinas, herramientas, edificios fabriles, etcétera no se confunden jamás con los productos que contribuyen a crear. Si recorremos todo el período durante el cual presta servicio uno de estos medios de trabajo, desde el día en que llega al taller hasta el día en que se le arroja, inservible ya, al montón de chatarra, veremos que a lo largo de este período su valor de uso es absorbido íntegramente por su trabajo y su valor de cambio se transfiere por tanto, íntegramente también, al producto. Sí por ejemplo, una máquina de hilar tiene 10 años de vida, su valor total pasará al producto decenal durante un proceso de 10 años. El plazo de vida de un medio de trabajo contiene, por tanto, una serie más o menos numerosa de procesos de trabajo constantemente renovados con él. A los medios de trabajo les ocurre como a los hombres. Todo hombre muere 24 horas al cabo del día. Sin embargo, el aspecto de una persona no nos dice nunca con exactitud cuántos días de vida le va restando ya la muerte. Lo cual no impide a las compañías de seguros de vida establecer cálculos acerca de la vida medía del hombre, sacando de ellos con¬clusiones bastante de fiar, y sobre todo bastante provechosas. Pues lo mismo ocurre con los medios de trabajo. La experiencia enseña cuánto tiempo vive, por término medio, un medio de trabajo, v. gr. una máquina de determinada clase. Supongamos que el valor de uso. de esta máquina, en el proceso de trabajo, no dura más que 6 días. Cada día de trabajo supondrá para ella, por término medio, la pér¬dida de 1/6, de su valor de uso, o lo que es lo mismo, cada día que trabaje transferirá al producto 1/6 de su valor. Así es como se calcula el desgaste de todos los medios de trabajo, v. gr. el valor de uso que diariamente pierden y el valor que, por tanto, transfieren diariamente al producto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ahora no estoy seguro. ¿2008 y 2010 quizas?



*2008*






*2009*






*2010*







Nadie quiere trompudos 2010 a precio casi del spot??? 23,50 € la oz.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (29 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Nadie quiere trompudos 2010 a precio casi del spot??? 23,50 € la oz.



Me temo que mientras el BdE disponga de carlillos a 12 te va a tocar esperar.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Me temo que mientras el BdE disponga de carlillos a 12 te va a tocar esperar.



Cierto y no cierto, jejeje.

Yo tengo de todo, unas mas como seguro y las otras mas como inversion.
No hay nada malo en compaginar ambas opciones


----------



## Cordoba (29 Dic 2010)

Mande un privado a punto de control interesando


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Dic 2010)

Cordoba dijo:


> Mande un privado a punto de control interesando



y te he respondido


----------



## solidusaurum (30 Dic 2010)

Paquillos = monedas de 100 ptas de Franco?


----------



## solidusaurum (30 Dic 2010)

perdon por mi ignorancia, pero que es el precio de espot??

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Dic 2010)

Por favor no ensucies este hilo, es un hilo de compra venta.

Si tienes dudas utiliza el motor de busqueda interno (buscar) o google.


----------



## Garrapatez (30 Dic 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> ...
> *2009*
> 
> 
> ...




Curiosa la moneda del 2008, no he podido evitar acordarme de la portada de Tintín en el Congo cuando he visto esa moneda con trompudo multicolor.







Para mi esas monedas son un error, yo las prefiero todas de plata, así parecen cromos más que monedas


----------



## El cid (30 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Curiosa la moneda del 2008, no he podido evitar acordarme de la portada de Tintín en el Congo cuando he visto esa moneda con trompudo multicolor.
> 
> Para mi esas monedas son un error, yo las prefiero todas de plata, así parecen cromos más que monedas



Solo le superan en fealdad algunos diseños de la FNMT. ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Dic 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Curiosa la moneda del 2008, no he podido evitar acordarme de la portada de Tintín en el Congo cuando he visto esa moneda con trompudo multicolor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esa es la coloreada, la que me ha salido en google, lo normal es sin color.

son empresas que se dedican a colorearlas, al igual que hacen con eagles, pandas, maples....


----------



## TorNO (2 Ene 2011)

Vendo tubo de trompudos del 2010 (20 uds) a 26 €/ud. más gastos de envío.

Interesados envien un mp.

Un saludo y feliz año 2011.


----------



## muchomiedo (2 Ene 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> 1 10 gulden 6,04 gramos oro puro
> 
> Al precio de spot 33.94 euros/gr





PutinReReloaded dijo:


> 10 Gulden 6.048g
> 
> 
> El peso es en gramos de oro puro. Precio: spot + 2,5%



Hola, de donde obteneis el precio del spot? me podeis facilitar alguna web?

Gracias.


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2011)

Al igual que ocurre con el valor de las materias primas, también el valor de los medios de trabajo, maquinaria, etc., empleados en el proceso de producción, puede cambiar, cambiando también, por tanto, la parte del valor que transfieren al producto. Así por ejem¬plo, si, gracias a un nuevo invento, se llega a reproducir con menor costo maquinaria de la misma clase, la maquinaria antigua resultará más o menos depreciada y transferirá, por tanto, al producto una parte relativamente más pequeña de valor. Pero aquí, el cambio de valor brota también al margen del proceso de producción en que la máquina funciona como medio productivo. Dentro de este proceso, la máquina no puede jamás transferir más valor que el que ella misma posee independientemente de él.
Y del mismo modo que los cambios sobrevenidos en el valor de los medios de producción, aunque puedan repercutir cuando se dan después de incorporarse al proceso de trabajo, no hacen cambiar su carácter de capital constante, los cambios que puedan surgir en cuanto a la proporción entre capital constante y capital variable, no alteran tampoco su diferencia funcional. Puede ocurrir, por ejemplo, que las condiciones técnicas del proceso de trabajo se transformen tan radicalmente, que donde antes hacían falta 10 obreros, manejando 10 instrumentos de escaso valor para elaborar una masa relativa¬mente pequeña de materia prima, ahora un solo obrero, pertrechado con una máquina cara, elabore cien veces más material. En este ejemplo, el capital constante, o sea, la masa de valor de los medios de producción empleados, crece extraordinariamente, mientras diminuye en proporciones también extraordinarias la parte variable del capital, la invertida en fuerza de trabajo. Sin embargo, este cambio sólo viene a alterar la proporción de magnitudes entre el capital constante y el variable, la proporción en que el capital total se distribuye en capital constante y en capital variable, pero sin hacer cambiar en lo más mínimo la diferencia entre los dos factores.


----------



## J.Smith (2 Ene 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Curiosa la moneda del 2008, no he podido evitar acordarme de la portada de Tintín en el Congo cuando he visto esa moneda con trompudo multicolor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese comic de Tintin a sido censurado hace poco.


----------



## holdem (3 Ene 2011)

Vendo:

50 pesos mexicanos de 1946

1 krugerrand de 1982

1 eagle de 1992

En perfecto estado. Las 3 por 3500.

Teléfono: 633146421 Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com


----------



## Cordoba (3 Ene 2011)

He estado viendo alguna página de algún comercio que se dedica al tema, y veo el mismo precio incluso algo mas barato,no estoy muy puesto ene el tema pero me parece que para ser particular es algo caro, vamos es una opinión persona.


----------



## el_andorrano (4 Ene 2011)

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta Krugerrands a 1060 € o cambio por 45 onzas de plata (Maple, Filarmonica, Eagle o Libertad)

Gracias


----------



## jose27 (4 Ene 2011)

*busco onzas de planta (libertad, maple, eagle o similares)*

Estoy interesado en comprar onzas de plata en Barcelona o alrededores. Quiero unas cuarenta.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## holdem (4 Ene 2011)

Ante las protestas del foro ienso:, lo bajo a 3400 euros:

1 krugerrand 1982

1 eagle 1992

50 pesos mexicanos 1946

Un saludo


----------



## gamusino30 (4 Ene 2011)

Detengámonos un momento a escuchar a los inspectores de fábríca.15
"El fabricante tramposo abre el trabajo un cuarto de hora, a veces más, a veces menos, antes de las 6 de la mañana y lo cierra un cuarto de hora, a veces más, a veces menos, después de las 6 de la tarde. Recorta a la medía hora nominalmente concedida para el almuerzo, 5 minutos del comienzo y 5 del final y escamotea 10 minutos al comienzo y al final de la hora prevista para la comida. Los sábados pone fin al trabajo un cuarto de hora más tarde de las 2. a veces más, a veces menos. Por todos estos procedimientos, logra reunir:

Antes de las 6 de la mañana
15 minutos	Total en 5 días: 300 minutos
Después de las 6 de la tarde	15 minutos	
Del almuerzo	10 minutos	
De la comida	20 minutos	
60 minutos	

Los sábados
Ganancia total al cabo de la semana: 300 minutos
Antes de las 6 de la mañana	15 minutos	
Después del almuerzo	10 minutos	
Después de las 2 de la tarde	15 minutos	

0 sea, 5 horas y 40 minutos semanales, que, multiplicadas por 50 semanas de trabajo y deduciendo 2 semanas de días de fiesta y demás interrupciones, hacen un total de 27 días de trabajo 16


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2011)

jose27 dijo:


> Estoy interesado en comprar onzas de plata en Barcelona o alrededores. Quiero unas cuarenta.
> Gracias y un saludo.



Si compras 75 monedas de 12 euros de plata del BdE tienes la misma plata y además por debajo del spot de la plata, y con el seguro añadido del valor facial (las puedes devolver por el mismo precio que las compraste).

Si vas al BdE en Plaza Cataluña te puedes llevar hasta 83.

Saludos


----------



## jose27 (4 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si compras 75 monedas de 12 euros de plata del BdE tienes la misma plata y además por debajo del spot de la plata, y con el seguro añadido del valor facial (las puedes devolver por el mismo precio que las compraste).
> 
> Si vas al BdE en Plaza Cataluña te puedes llevar hasta 83.
> 
> Saludos



la verdad es que una cosa no quita la otra. Las onzas son más fáciles de vender pero no tienen valor facial. Por otro lado, las monedas de 12 euros (si es que encuentro tantas) son más un cambio de moneda con la posibilidad de revalorización (si la plata sube). No es tanto una inversión como cambiar moneda sin valor real (billetes) por moneda con valor (metal), oabviamente con la gran ventaja de su liquidez inmediata. Por supuesto las d 12 son interesantes, pero una onza es una onza, o al menos a mi me lo parece, creo que si quisiera vender las monedas de 12 euros me costaría más encontrar comprador. 
Supongo que si llega madmax nadie despreciará una moneda de 12 euros por que sea de 0.925 y no de 0.999 como las onzas aunque... si pueden escoger seguro que prefieren onzas.
En cualquier caso, gracias por el consejo. 
Una pregunta, puedo llevarme 83 porque a partir de ese número me pedirán el dni o por la limitación diaria de mil euros en cambio. En este segundo caso siempre podría comprar más al día siguiente, ¿no es así?. Cuando vais al BdE, ¿pedís directamente las 83 y os las dan sin más o bien le echais cuento pidiendo primero unas pocas de 20 euros o algo así?
Da gusto lo que se aprende por aquí
un saludo


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

jose27 dijo:


> la verdad es que una cosa no quita la otra. Las onzas son más fáciles de vender pero no tienen valor facial. Por otro lado, las monedas de 12 euros (si es que encuentro tantas) son más un cambio de moneda con la posibilidad de revalorización (si la plata sube). No es tanto una inversión como cambiar moneda sin valor real (billetes) por moneda con valor (metal), oabviamente con la gran ventaja de su liquidez inmediata. Por supuesto las d 12 son interesantes, pero una onza es una onza, o al menos a mi me lo parece, creo que si quisiera vender las monedas de 12 euros me costaría más encontrar comprador.
> Supongo que si llega madmax nadie despreciará una moneda de 12 euros por que sea de 0.925 y no de 0.999 como las onzas aunque... si pueden escoger seguro que prefieren onzas.
> En cualquier caso, gracias por el consejo.
> Una pregunta, puedo llevarme 83 porque a partir de ese número me pedirán el dni o por la limitación diaria de mil euros en cambio. En este segundo caso siempre podría comprar más al día siguiente, ¿no es así?. Cuando vais al BdE, ¿pedís directamente las 83 y os las dan sin más o bien le echais cuento pidiendo primero unas pocas de 20 euros o algo así?
> ...



El asunto se ha debatido ampliamente en el foro, lamentable-mente(s) los hilos se han ensuciado con trolleos absurdos. Tenemos ahora mismo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/190908-comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-cuatro-pesetas.html

Seguimos mejor ahí y dejamos este hilo para la compra-venta.

PD: máximo 1000 euros(83 monedas) por persona y día, el dni depende del cajero que te toque pero lo normal es que te lo pidan por lo que he leído (a mi siempre me lo han pedido).


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Ene 2011)

Buenos dias

Compro onzas de plata a 23,38 € la unidad.

Gracias


----------



## holdem (5 Ene 2011)

Vendo:

1 krugerrand 1982 ----------------- 1070 euros

1 eagle 1992 ---------------------- 1070 euros

50 pesos mexicanos 1946 ---------- 1270 euros

Sin circular. Las 3 por 3400 euros.

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421

Un saludo


----------



## el_andorrano (7 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco Krugerrands a 1065€ o cambio por plata.

Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (10 Ene 2011)

Estoy interesado en comprar onzas de plata a precio razonable, interés numismático sobre todo, con lo que es importante especificar año.



Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Ene 2011)

Yo parecido a cordoba, compro pandas de años 2008 y menos, o cambio por pandas del 2010. Lo mismo con kookaburras y canguros.


----------



## morrokotroko (10 Ene 2011)

Por si a alguien le interesa sacar partido de lo que pudiera ser una fuerte manipulación de precios: "Cavando la fosa del manipulador del mercado de la plata"


----------



## Cordoba (11 Ene 2011)

reconozco que no estoy puesto en el tema, podrias hablar en cristiano?, no me deis mucha caña por mi torpeza, sobre todo en cuanto a la tabla, de que precios hablamos para marzo, para mayo, pa septiembre?

saludos y gracias morrokotroko


----------



## morrokotroko (11 Ene 2011)

Copio aquí el post de Llinares para hacerlo más comodo.



> Parece ser que un banco cuyas iniciales son las siguientes: 1 - como la del baile popular aragonés; 2 - como las personas que se dedican a comerciar con pequeños trocitos de su cuerpo; y 3 - como el sitio al que mandaría a todos los políticos del planeta, se dedica a manipular a la baja el precio de la plata.
> 
> Como el asunto ya va siendo de dominio público, he podido leer por la red que la gente ya se está organizando para aprovechar esa situación. Posiblemente, el alza del precio de la plata de 18$ a 30$ en los meses previos a la entrega del contrato de diciembre ya fue debido a la gente que empezó a comprar a saco.
> 
> ...




link


Córdoba, sinceramente, lo que he pegado es una estrategia algo compleja para operar con derivados y es conveniente que antes de aventurarse en algo así uno pase por varias etapas anteriores en las que se haya familiarizado con estos mercados. En este caso se trata de aprovecharse del diferencial entre los diferentes vencimientos de los futuros de la plata. En ningún caso es una operación de beneficio seguro y también se puede perder dinero.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Ene 2011)

Lo que está claro es que JPMorgan tiene un problema grave y si además el crudo se dispara va a tener dos problemas tremendos.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que JPMorgan tiene un problema grave y si además el crudo se dispara va a tener dos problemas tremendos.




Amén. Y no me parece un chance, sino una certeza.


----------



## Inversionoro (12 Ene 2011)

Vendo lingote de 100 gr oro SEMPSA.


Precio a cotizacion spot: a las 11:30 3.410€


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Ene 2011)

Pongo lo que puedo vender / cambiar:

*Elefantes 2010: 24 € *(Disponibles en venta: 80)
*Kookaburras 2011: 27,20 € *En capsulas individuales de PVC: (Disponibles en venta: 23) / En anlagegold24.de estan a 28,40 €
*Pandas 2010: 29,00 €* En capsulas individuales de PVC (Disponibles en venta: 11) / En anlagegold24.de estan a 32,85 €
*Lobos 2011: 27,00 €* (Disponibles en venta: 8) / En anlagegold24.de estan a 28,65 €

O cambio por:

Pandas 2008 o años anteriores, en capsulas individuales de PVC.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores, en capsulas individuales de PVC.


----------



## holdem (14 Ene 2011)

Vendo:

1 krugerrand 1982--------------------1035€

1 eagle 1992-------------------------1035€

50 pesos 1946-----------------------1230€

Sin circular

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## dx3 (14 Ene 2011)

Vendo 50 BRITANIAS 2009 a 33 euros c/u, mínimo 10


----------



## jchopinn (14 Ene 2011)

*mieditis?*

Por lo visto ya van apareciando vendedores de metal amarillo en este foro.
Quiero pensar que no será por el precio de hoy verdad....?


----------



## fran69 (16 Ene 2011)

hola, buenos dias, me han llegado ya los pandas del 2011, si alguien le interesa alguna oncita suelta por seguir coleccion o algo asi,, tengo 8 o 10 de sobra para cabiar o vender,,, preferiblemente cambiar.
si interesa a alguien contactar conmigo en saulclement@gmail.com.
un saludo a todos !!!!


----------



## Cordoba (17 Ene 2011)

Bueno no se anima este hilo, nadie interesado en vender onzas de plata,especificar clase y año, soy coleccionista, mas que inversor,pero por favor precios razonables.


Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Ene 2011)

Actualizo lo que me queda, cada vez menos:

Elefantes 2010: 24 € (Disponibles en venta: 80)
Kookaburras 2011: 26,50 € En capsulas individuales de PVC: (Disponibles en venta: 23) / En anlagegold24.de estan a 27,15 €
Lobos 2011: 26,50 € (Disponibles en venta: 8) / En anlagegold24.de estan a 27,85 €

O cambio por:

Pandas 2008 o años anteriores, en capsulas individuales de PVC.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores, en capsulas individuales de PVC.


----------



## kalemania (18 Ene 2011)

¿Alguien vende platino?


----------



## Eldenegro (18 Ene 2011)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Alguien vende platino?



Habla con Monster que tiene el "Todo a Cien de los metales"


----------



## luismarple (18 Ene 2011)

Y alguien vende litio?? si se lo pido a monster me puede conseguir un par de onzas??


----------



## PutinReReloaded (18 Ene 2011)

*Chervonets (URSS)*
Peso: 8,6 g; ley: 900 /1000
Contenido de oro puro: *7,74 gr.*
Precio: 3,9% sobre spot
Disponibles: 6 unidades
Gastos de envío: 25 euros independiente del número de monedas.






[/QUOTE]


.
.
.

*Lingote 100 gramos 999,9 - marca oficial LBMA.*
Precio: 2,9% sobrespot).
Gastos de envío: 25 euros.


----------



## luismarple (18 Ene 2011)

Putin, hijo mido, que haces vendiendo oro?? tu no eras un nuncabajista convencido de que al oro le queda muchiisisisimo recorrido??


----------



## PutinReReloaded (18 Ene 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Putin, hijo mido, que haces vendiendo oro?



Para poder comprar más, lumbreras :bla:


----------



## fran69 (18 Ene 2011)

buenas noches.... los pandas del 2011 que ofreci el domingo,,, ya los tengo colocados..
Gracias,, un saludo!!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (19 Ene 2011)

*Lingote 10g*
Oro fino 999.9 oficial LBMA
Precio: 9,6% sobre spot
Disponibles: 6
Envío: 25 euros.


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Ene 2011)

vendo Lingote 100 gr oro de SEMPSA a precio SPOT


----------



## luismarple (20 Ene 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Para poder comprar más, lumbreras :bla:



Entonces ahora recomiendas a todo el mundo vender su oro para comprar más cuando esté mas barato??


----------



## Yo2k1 (20 Ene 2011)

Pues como haya que vender ahora lo poco que tengo, que todavia con el spread no ha llegado ni a lo que he pagado, arreglados vamos. A ver si algun dia por lo menos se pone a la par. 
Aunque realmente sigo sin entender porque algunos venden, si realmente ven el oro a niveles mucho mas altos, por que venden ahora? Gran Bajada y luego Gran subida? o que?


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (20 Ene 2011)

La mayoría vende por encima del precio, spot. Si luego baja, como parece q esta pasando, compras, si se mantiene no pierdes ya q puedes comprar al por lo q vendiste y si sube vuelves a entrar rápidamente y pierdes muy poco.
Lo mismo pasa con la plata.


----------



## holdem (20 Ene 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Vendo:
> 
> 1 krugerrand 1982--------------------1035€
> 
> ...




Vendidos el krugerrand y el eagle. Vendo los 50 pesos por 1200 euros.

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421

Un saludo


----------



## jchopinn (20 Ene 2011)

Yo2K1 esa pregunta que lanzas no te la puede responder nadie. 
Todo son especulaciones con el oro, se ha venido diciendo y escribiendo por parte de "entendidos" en este metal que la tendencia va a seguir siendo alcista. Alcista significa hacia arriba no? a ver si tenemos que cambiar el significado de algunos terminos con los que nos manejamos en el español/castellano.
Pues bien, mira como lo tienes ahora en este momento.. alcista?
Por lo tanto llego a varias conclusiones:
1ª nadie tiene ni p. idea sobre si subira o bajara (me refiero a los gurús de los que hablaba antes)
2º Aqui en este foro no hagas ese tipo de preguntas porque nadie se moja, y aunque lo hagan, que sabe nadie (como cantaba raphael)..
Por tanto, si compraste en un determinado precio tendras que hacer lo que te diga tu instinto.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Ene 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Entonces ahora recomiendas a todo el mundo vender su oro para comprar más cuando esté mas barato??



Si no sabes lo que es un spread para qué te metes?


----------



## J&L (20 Ene 2011)

cuidadin dijo:


> Exclusivamente para tu tranquilidad: si las cosas se ponen muy feas, los americanos siguen dándole a la imprenta (y los europeos detrás) y hay una inflación grande, el oro te servirá como seguro. En ese caso, si no tienes oro cuando pase eso, estás jodido. De manera que tu actual posesión de oro la puedes ver como un seguro ante una situación que pudiera darse, al igual que gastas dinero cada año en el seguro del coche, aunque no te pase nada y el dinero lo pierdas.
> 
> Si tales argumentos no te convencen, o te dan igual las situaciones complicadas hipotéticas, y ves el oro como un simple activo de inversión, entonces hay algo que estás haciendo mal: invertir sin saber bien lo que haces ni sin saber cómo tomar decisiones tú solito sobre tu inversión. En ese caso, vende y descansa. La miseria que puedas perder al cambio de hoy no te va a compensar de perder tu tiempo, tu tranquilidad y tu salud por unos euros arriba o abajo. Veo por lo que escribes que no sabes nada de mercados, y piensas en el oro como en telefónica. No es el caso...



Sabio consejo


----------



## individuo_caspas (20 Ene 2011)

Estoy lleno de dudas, y soy algo Madmaxista, me gustaría tener oro en casa por si finalmente hay un default, pero por lo que veo estáis vendiendo, y eso me da que pensar.
Quizás aunque lo quiera para una emergencia, estoy tirando el dinero. 
Por ejemplo ¿si me gasto 1000€ o 2000€, dentro de un mes puede valer la mitad?
No tengo ni idea, guiadme.


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Ene 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> Estoy lleno de dudas, y soy algo Madmaxista, me gustaría tener oro en casa por si finalmente hay un default, pero por lo que veo estáis vendiendo, y eso me da que pensar.
> Quizás aunque lo quiera para una emergencia, estoy tirando el dinero.
> Por ejemplo ¿si me gasto 1000€ o 2000€, dentro de un mes puede valer la mitad?
> No tengo ni idea, guiadme.



Una pregunta, ya que eres un poco madmaxista, si finalmente hay default ¿cuánto valdrán esos 1000 o 2000 Euros que dices ?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Ene 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> Estoy lleno de dudas, y soy algo Madmaxista, me gustaría tener oro en casa por si finalmente hay un default, pero por lo que veo estáis vendiendo, y eso me da que pensar.
> Quizás aunque lo quiera para una emergencia, estoy tirando el dinero.
> Por ejemplo ¿si me gasto 1000€ o 2000€, dentro de un mes puede valer la mitad?
> No tengo ni idea, guiadme.



No te metas. De momento nada más lee y mucho.


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2011)

jchopinn dijo:


> Yo2K1 esa pregunta que lanzas no te la puede responder nadie.
> Todo son especulaciones con el oro, se ha venido diciendo y escribiendo por parte de "entendidos" en este metal que la tendencia va a seguir siendo alcista. Alcista significa hacia arriba no? a ver si tenemos que cambiar el significado de algunos terminos con los que nos manejamos en el español/castellano.
> Pues bien, mira como lo tienes ahora en este momento.. alcista?
> Por lo tanto llego a varias conclusiones:
> ...



ienso:Hombre!!! guiarse por el instinto es algo bastante primitivo, que nadie sabe como evolucionarán los precios es algo discutible, sabemos de grandes gurús que compraron grandes cantidades de metal amarillo hace 12 años.


----------



## inver (20 Ene 2011)

jchopinn dijo:


> Yo2K1 esa pregunta que lanzas no te la puede responder nadie.
> Todo son especulaciones con el oro, se ha venido diciendo y escribiendo por parte de "entendidos" en este metal que *la tendencia va a seguir siendo alcista*. Alcista significa hacia arriba no? a ver si tenemos que cambiar el significado de algunos terminos con los que nos manejamos en el español/castellano.
> *Pues bien, mira como lo tienes ahora en este momento.. alcista*?
> Por lo tanto llego a varias conclusiones:
> ...



Yo no soy muy entendido, pero tengo ojos.
Y en español puro y duro, sin cambiar significados, lo que veo es una tendencia ACTUAL clarisimamente ALCISTA.
Con los clásicos dientes de sierra que se forman en cualquier gráfica.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Ene 2011)

inver dijo:


> Yo no soy muy entendido, pero tengo ojos.
> Y en español puro y duro, sin cambiar significados, lo que veo es una tendencia ACTUAL clarisimamente ALCISTA.
> Con los clásicos dientes de sierra que se forman en cualquier gráfica.



Gracias por la grafica...

A priori, a 1300 $ comprar, si vemos que perfora por debajo de los 1290 $ ya hay que tener algo mas de miedo.....


----------



## GOLDBUG (22 Ene 2011)

De miedo a la caida nada de nada, antes de comenzar el rally en diciembre de 1978, el oro cayó un 20 por ciento entre noviembre a diciembre de 1978; en concreto se pasó de 240 dólares la onza a 195 dólares. Después multiplicó por más de cuatro veces en un lapso de 14 meses. Comprad todo lo que podáis antes de abril, después será muy dificil comprar en las correcciones, el margen se acabó, saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Ene 2011)

Elefantes 2010: 24 € (Disponibles en venta: 95)
Kookaburras 2011: 26,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 22) En capsulas individuales de PVC
Lobos 2011: 26,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 7) (Edición limitada a 1.000.000 en todo el mundo, Primera tirada de la serie "Wildlife")

O cambio por:

Pandas 2009 o años anteriores.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores.
Koalas 2011 o años anteriores.
Canguros/Kangaroos 2011 o años anteriores.
Australian Lunar Series 2010 o años anteriores.


----------



## Cordoba (24 Ene 2011)

No se quiere deshacer nadie de sus onzas de plata? Solo punto de control nadie se anima,claro a buen precio.


Saludos


----------



## Robinson (25 Ene 2011)

*Venta de 100 monedas de plata ley 900.*

Saludos estimados foristas.

Ocurro a vuestra sapiensa, para que por favor me digan, si es posible vender 100 monedas, todas iguales en su capsula plastica cada una, con peso de 1 onza troy, 31.1 gramos, de plata ley 900 (90% plata) a buen precio. Estas monedas no son europeas, son de un banco latinoamericano.

1 - ?sera que podre obtener 23 euros por cada una?
2 - ?si soy un turista en españa, tengo que cobrar, pagar algun tipo de IVA al hacer la venta?, perdonen mi ignorancia.

Gracias.


----------



## uojoo (26 Ene 2011)

Busco comprar monedas pequeñas de oro en Barcelona o alrededores moneda pequeña tipo soverano o napoleones


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Ene 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> Busco comprar monedas pequeñas de oro en Barcelona o alrededores moneda pequeña tipo soverano o napoleones



En Barcelona tienes a "El Andorrano". Un trato impecable y precios muy buenos


----------



## jose27 (27 Ene 2011)

*busco onzas de plata*

Hola a todos
quiero comprar onzas de plata (maples, eagles, libertades o filarmónicas). Estoy en Barcelona. ¿Alguien vende?
un saludo


----------



## holdem (30 Ene 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro de 1946 sin circular por 1200 euros. Entrega en mano en Granada o envío por correo certificado.

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## QuepasaRey (31 Ene 2011)

Algun forero de barcelona me puede indicar donde puedo hacerme con un par de krugerrands en tienda? lo digo por que el andorrano esta algo out, y seguramente muy ocupado, no me contesta el privado.

Y un detalle importante, a ser posible que abra los sabados esa tienda.


----------



## Eldenegro (31 Ene 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Algun forero de barcelona me puede indicar donde puedo hacerme con un par de krugerrands en tienda? lo digo por que el andorrano esta algo out, y seguramente muy ocupado, no me contesta el privado.
> 
> Y un detalle importante, a ser posible que abra los sabados esa tienda.



Llamale por telefono a la tienda. Y si no tiene algo cuando lo consiga te avisa


----------



## Takolo (31 Ene 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Llamale por telefono a la tienda. Y si no tiene algo cuando lo consiga te avisa



Estaba de boda desde el viernes, pero hoy seguro que vuelve a estar al pie del cañón.


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Ene 2011)

Elefantes 2010: 24 € (Disponibles en venta: 95)
Kookaburras 2011: 26,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 21) En capsulas individuales de PVC
Lobos 2011: 26,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 7) (Edición limitada a 1.000.000 en todo el mundo, Primera tirada de la serie "Wildlife")

O cambio por:

Pandas 2009 o años anteriores.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores.
Koalas 2011 o años anteriores.
Canguros/Kangaroos 2011 o años anteriores.
Australian Lunar Series 2010 o años anteriores.


----------



## sharket (1 Feb 2011)

Creeis que es buena inversión los lingotes de oro ? dónde comprar en barcelona al mejor precio ? y por último hay diferentes clases de calidades/tipos de los mismos?

ah se me olvidaba que es spot ? xD

Gracias !!


----------



## uojoo (1 Feb 2011)

sharket dijo:


> Creeis que es buena inversión los lingotes de oro ? dónde comprar en barcelona al mejor precio ? y por último hay diferentes clases de calidades/tipos de los mismos?
> 
> ah se me olvidaba que es spot ? xD
> 
> Gracias !!



Los lingotes son menos liquidos que las monedas, la calidad del mismo pues depende de que cantidad de oro puro contengan , y cada fundicion pues pone su sello desde mi punto de vista son preferibles las monedas ya que es mas facil identificar una posible falsificacion, ademas de que es mas facil tradear con ellas.

El spot es el precio de la onza de oro fijado en el mercado London fix, y el overspot es % que pagas sobre ese precio


----------



## wolker (1 Feb 2011)

> Buenas noches.
> 
> Vendo estas 42 onzas de plata, o las cambio por una onza de oro bullion (excepto Maple y Filarmónica) que este en perfecto estado.
> 
> ...



He vendido todas excepto, la de 10 onzas Ox 2009, que retiro de la venta.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Elefantes 2010: 24 € (Disponibles en venta: 93)
> Kookaburras 2011: 26,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 21) En capsulas individuales de PVC
> Lobos 2011: 26,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 5) (Edición limitada a 1.000.000 en todo el mundo, Primera tirada de la serie "Wildlife")
> 
> ...



La plata sube y yo mantengo los precios...


----------



## holdem (4 Feb 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 por 1200 euros. Está sin circular, precio mínimo garantizado y por debajo de la cotización del oro.

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## luismarple (4 Feb 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 por 1200 euros. Está sin circular, precio mínimo garantizado y por debajo de la cotización del oro.
> 
> Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
> 
> Teléfono: 633146421



Te has planteado cambiarte el nick por "el pesao de los 50 pesos mexicanos"??

jo macho!! ya cansas!!

Qué esperas?? llegar a una cantidad de mensajes razonables como para inspirar confianza a base de meter anuncios de la puta moneda?????


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Feb 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Te has planteado cambiarte el nick por "el pesao de los 50 pesos mexicanos"??
> 
> jo macho!! ya cansas!!
> 
> Qué esperas?? llegar a una cantidad de mensajes razonables como para inspirar confianza a base de meter anuncios de la puta moneda?????



¿Y tú vendes algo o sólo entras para trolear? Es que este es el hilo de compra-venta, y hay foreros que lo usan para comprar y vender, fíjese usted que absurdo.:ouch:


----------



## holdem (4 Feb 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Te has planteado cambiarte el nick por "el pesao de los 50 pesos mexicanos"??
> 
> jo macho!! ya cansas!!
> 
> Qué esperas?? llegar a una cantidad de mensajes razonables como para inspirar confianza a base de meter anuncios de la puta moneda?????




Lo único que espero es vender la moneda, como ya he hecho con un krugerrand y un eagle que me ha comprado alguien de Valencia que lee este foro.

Por cierto, si usted no compra ni vende oro ni plata, ¿qué hace escribiendo en un post de compra de oro o plata? A mi me cansan sus mensajes pretendidamente graciosos y no le voy tocando las narices...

PD: Veo q ya le ha contestado perlenbacher por mí y mejor que yo, pues nada, lo dicho


----------



## Drinito (4 Feb 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Te has planteado cambiarte el nick por "el pesao de los 50 pesos mexicanos"??
> 
> jo macho!! ya cansas!!
> 
> Qué esperas?? llegar a una cantidad de mensajes razonables como para inspirar confianza a base de meter anuncios de la puta moneda?????



:ouch: :ouch: 







Seguro que se vende Si o SI


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Feb 2011)

Latas de atun rainxeira: 500 unidades

Fecha de fabricación 23_01_2011

Precio 500 euros. A 1 euro la unidad. (en el día están a 2,33 euros)..

Recuerda que el latún es una inversión segura:

Siempre va pa arriba.
Si no la vendes te las puedes comer.
Los atunes están extinguiendose.
El dinero no renta nada, el oro tampoco.


----------



## luismarple (7 Feb 2011)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Latas de atun rainxeira: 500 unidades
> 
> Fecha de fabricación 23_01_2011
> 
> ...



tag: solidaridad trol.


----------



## el_andorrano (7 Feb 2011)

Pongo a la venta

Lingotes INVERSOR SA de oro 999,9.

50 gramos 1600
100 gramos 3200

Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Feb 2011)

Un forero me ha "ventilao" casi todo el stock, ademas se ha aprovechado del subidon actual.

Pongo lo poco que me queda:

Elefantes 2010: 25 € (Disponibles en venta: 3) En capsulas individuales de PVC *(apalabradas)*
Kookaburras 2011: 27,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 13) En capsulas individuales de PVC

O cambio por:

Pandas 2009 o años anteriores.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores.
Koalas 2011 o años anteriores.
Canguros/Kangaroos 2011 o años anteriores.
Australian Lunar Series 2010 y 2007 o años anteriores.


----------



## wolker (9 Feb 2011)

Panda 2009, 10 Yuan. 10 unidades
Britannia 2009, 2 Pounds. 10 unidades
Ox 2009, 10 Dollars. 1 moneda

1020 euros, o cambio por onza de oro bullion, (Excepto Maple y Filarmónica)

Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Feb 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Panda 2009, 10 Yuan. 10 unidades
> Britannia 2009, 2 Pounds. 10 unidades
> Ox 2009, 10 Dollars. 1 moneda
> 
> ...



Un consejo...

Ya sabemos que los pandas valen bastante mas que el bullion normal (sobre los 33€), y los mismo las Britannia (sobre los 31€), pero compi, un consejo, NO TE COLUMPIES.

Vender la oz a 48,60€ .... no lo vas a vender en la vida (a menos que doble el spot)


----------



## wolker (9 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Un consejo...
> 
> Ya sabemos que los pandas valen bastante mas que el bullion normal (sobre los 33€), y los mismo las Britannia (sobre los 31€), pero compi, un consejo, NO TE COLUMPIES.
> 
> Vender la oz a 48,60€ .... no lo vas a vender en la vida (a menos que doble el spot)



Lo siento, no es mi intención sobrepasarme.
En ningún caso vendo la onza a 48.6 € como mencionas. 

Son 30 onzas, el Ox 2009, es una moneda de 10 dólares. 

Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Feb 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Lo siento, no es mi intención sobrepasarme.
> En ningún caso vendo la onza a 48.6 € como mencionas.
> 
> Son 30 onzas, el Ox 2009, es una moneda de 10 dólares.
> ...



entonces mejor especifica que la moneda es de 10oz, que sino da lugar a confusiones ;-)


----------



## wolker (9 Feb 2011)

Vamos a ver. Lo primero que tienes que hacer, es verificar que es lo que estoy vendiendo. Si no sabes que un Ox de 2009 de 10 dollars, contiene 10 onzas de plata, mejor no digas nada. No hay confusión posible. Si no lo entiendes, quizás es que ibas “ciego” a hostigarme, y ni siquiera lo has visto.

Por otro lado. Este parece un hilo de venta entre usuarios, y los trámites se harán por privado para no enturbiar el citado. Cada uno pondrá el precio que estime conveniente, y el comprador, esta en su derecho de no comprar, claro esta.

¿Dónde compras los Pandas 2009, a 33? . ¿Y los Britannia a 31?

No te he dicho nada, pero te lo digo ahora, no me gustan las palabras “compi”, ni “columpiar”. De ahí denotas tu “ciego”

Si quieres alguna otra cosa, me envías un privado, y zanjamos el tema en este hilo. 

Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Feb 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Lo primero que tienes que hacer, es verificar que es lo que estoy vendiendo. Si no sabes que un Ox de 2009 de 10 dollars, contiene 10 onzas de plata, mejor no digas nada. No hay confusión posible. Si no lo entiendes, quizás es que ibas “ciego” a hostigarme, y ni siquiera lo has visto.
> 
> Por otro lado. Este parece un hilo de venta entre usuarios, y los trámites se harán por privado para no enturbiar el citado. Cada uno pondrá el precio que estime conveniente, y el comprador, esta en su derecho de no comprar, claro esta.
> 
> ...



Venga Pompero, que vienes de nuevo y te crees dios...

A bote pronto es mejor poner las oz de cada moneda, asi no da lugar a confusiones de no fijarse en la "cantidad de dolares canadienses, yuanes o perroflautas", pues ademas, cada X años se han cambiado el valor facil.

Y sobre precios, pues mira tio, aqui hay *MUCHO* mas baratos que los tuyos:

Panda a 28,75 €
Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:

Britannia a 28,40 €
Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle:

pero no, no son los unicos.....

Britannia a 30,47 €
Mnzen und Edelmetall Shop - Britannia 1oz Silber (2011)

Panda a 33,55 €
Mnzen und Edelmetall Shop - Chinesischer Panda 1 oz Silber (2011)

Panda a 33,45 €
1 oz Silver Panda 2010, EUR 33.45 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmnzen und Silbermnzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegol...

Britannia a 31,70 €
1 oz Silber Britannia 2010, EUR 31.70 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmnzen und Silbermnzen mit Sicherheit bei anlag...

Asi que te desea mucha suerte para que las vendas, pues la necesitaras...


----------



## wolker (10 Feb 2011)

Me alegra que trabajes. 
Pero, trabajas poco. Todavía no he visto ninguna del 2009.
Si no entiendes de monedas, déjalo.
Y no creo en dios.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Feb 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Me alegra que trabajes.
> Pero, trabajas poco. Todavía no he visto ninguna del 2009.
> Si no entiendes de monedas, déjalo.
> Y no creo en dios.



Esas monedas no tienen premium por el año.

A timar a otro sitio pompero.


----------



## wolker (10 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esas monedas no tienen premium por el año.
> 
> A timar a otro sitio pompero.



Efectivamente. Todo el mundo sabe, que los Pandas 2009 no tienen Premium. Así pues, el “Premium” es para usted solito. 

Con lo poco que usted ha dicho, ha sido capaz de que el pueda otorgar otro “Premium” más. Y no es otro, que el llamarme timador. Se ve que usted reconoce los términos de manera excepcional. –ya sabe que mis onzas son de madera…- -o voy a cobrárselas y no entregárselas…- -…

Parecen jugadores de Póquer -de lo malos- claro. Se creen que por que lleven más tiempo en la mesa jugando, saben mucho más que el que acaba de sentarse, sin ni siquiera haber “echado unas manitas” Ya intuyen al “contrario” su forma de ser, su inferioridad, le catalogan si lugar a que quepan dudas…

Un saludo a los dos, y las gracias. Al primero por darme un consejo “gritándome” sin asumir su error, y al último por llamarme timador.


----------



## Platón (10 Feb 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Efectivamente. Todo el mundo sabe, que los Pandas 2009 no tienen Premium.



No le pida peras al olmo. En la fundición no le pagan premium alguno, le ofrecerá con suerte dos karlillos y aún le tendrá que dar las gracias ya que se lleva un poco más de plata. Aún así lo tendrá complicado, suerte, la necesitará por aquí. Lo de timador es lo más suave que escuchará, a nadie le gusta la competencia.


----------



## wolker (10 Feb 2011)

Hola Platón. Esta claro que no voy a “quemar” los Pandas. Tampoco quiero competir con nadie. 

Tengo un producto y le pongo un precio. Esta claro, que en esta vida no se regala nada.

Lo que estimo conveniente, es que si alguien no esta de acuerdo, que simplemente lo pase por alto. Creo que no cuesta nada dar una opinión como la tuya, sin valorar ni desestimar a nadie


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Feb 2011)

Al menos hemos encontrado un amigo para Platón, Dios los cría y ellos se juntan ienso:


----------



## Platón (10 Feb 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Al menos hemos encontrado un amigo para Platón, Dios los cría y ellos se juntan ienso:



Plata y amistad nunca mezclaron bien. De todas formas no tengo nada en contra del forero wolker, ya que aunque bajo mi punto de vista parece que vende caro, está en todo su derecho, ya que a mi no me ha pedido nada para comprar en su día y el que se ha jugado su pan a sido él y sólo él. De todas formas, si está equivocado, el mercado lo pondrá en su sitio y tendrá que bajar precios si quiere vender, ni más ni menos. Ante el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar.

Otros, como no, siguen meando fuera del tiesto y diciendo sandeces como que los pandas del 2009 no tienen premium, la vida los pondrá en su sitio también. Somos esclavos de nuestras palabras. No decía lo mismo de los karlillos ni de las eagles, pese a no ser monedas de colección. Que poca memoria tenemos sr Monstruo, será que le va al bolsillo y ahí duele.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esas monedas no tienen premium por el año.
> 
> A timar a otro sitio pompero.





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La baja tirada de los últimos años hace que estas últimas monedas sean las más interesantes de toda la colección. Curiosamente con sólo 10 millones de euros te haces con toda la tirada...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, parece usted a veces novato en el tema.
> Sí, BAJA TIRADA comparada con los otros años, QUE ES LO QUE CUENTA. Eso hace los dos últimos años, años clave en la colección.
> Mire, la tirada de las Eagles en el 96 fue de más de 4 millones y sin embargo se pagan 3 y 4 veces más que las de otros años.



¿Quién es el timador?


----------



## Platón (10 Feb 2011)

Bueno y si no venden ustedes nada, zanjamos la discusión o seguimos en otro sitio, que aquí se viene a mercadear.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Plata y amistad nunca mezclaron bien. De todas formas no tengo nada en contra del forero wolker, ya que aunque bajo mi punto de vista parece que vende caro, está en todo su derecho, ya que a mi no me ha pedido nada para comprar en su día y el que se ha jugado su pan a sido él y sólo él. De todas formas, si está equivocado, el mercado lo pondrá en su sitio y tendrá que bajar precios si quiere vender, ni más ni menos. Ante el vicio de pedir, la virtud de no dar.
> 
> Otros, como no, siguen meando fuera del tiesto y diciendo sandeces como que los pandas del 2009 no tienen premium, la vida los pondrá en su sitio también. Somos esclavos de nuestras palabras. No decía lo mismo de los karlillos ni de las eagles, pese a no ser monedas de colección. Que poca memoria tenemos sr Monstruo, será que le va al bolsillo y ahí duele.
> 
> ...




¿Me estás diciendo que los pandas del 2009 se pagan más que los pandas del 2008? ::

Me estás diciendo que el 2009 es un año clave para los pandas ::

Pues lo dicho: No tienen premium por el año 2009. 

Pareces novato. (pero ya sabemos que eres el manipulador TioGilito888 )


----------



## Renovatio (11 Feb 2011)

Y digo yo, que la gente postee sus monedas a la venta, o sus ofertas de "compro horo hoygan" y ya está, el resto a privado limpio... 

Que es muy español el andar comentando "eso es caro" "eso lo tiés demasiado barato" ... Tsch, no es de bien educados señalar.

Y ya puestos, tengo para vender 10 medias onzas de plata australianas del año del conejo, 14€ cada + envio, 140€ las 10 incluida entrega por SEUR . 
Precios populares que se que la gente en Febrero anda canina ^_^


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Feb 2011)

Kookaburras 2011: 27,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 13) En capsulas individuales de PVC

O cambio por:

Pandas 2009 o años anteriores.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores.
Koalas 2011 o años anteriores.
Canguros/Kangaroos 2011 o años anteriores.
Australian Lunar Series 2010 y 2007 o años anteriores.

Me interesa sobretodo *cambiar *mas que vender, a ver si alguien quiere hacer cambios ;-)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Feb 2011)

Renovatio dijo:


> Y digo yo, que la gente postee sus monedas a la venta, o sus ofertas de "compro horo hoygan" y ya está, el resto a privado limpio...
> 
> Que es muy español el andar comentando "eso es caro" "eso lo tiés demasiado barato" ... Tsch, no es de bien educados señalar.



Pues te aguantas majete. Si quieres anunciarte sin comentarios, al segundamano. Como hacen los profesionales. Lo de disfrazarte de forero particular no parece muy ético...

No será el último pompero venido que venga a decirnos lo que podemos postear.


Por cierto, mal momento para vender plata. Las monedas de 12 euros del BdE se pueden pillar al spot:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-cuatro-pesetas.html


----------



## Renovatio (11 Feb 2011)

Pero ya empezamos otra vez? ains... Que me dijeron de usted por la Plaza Mayor hace tiempo... Ah si, *"ni come ni deja comer"*. Repito, mejor en vez de ensuciar el hilo con comentarios gratuitos, postear anuncios de compra venta de oro. No por que yo lo diga, sino por que, oh cielos, *es el topic del hilo*.
Ah, el "no nos digas lo que postear" es un truco (erigirse dialécticamente como el representante del foro) que ya le han desmontado hace meses, asi que a ver si renovamos el manual. El trolleo barato para impresionar a los pomperos y hacer "primera sangre" con ellos logrando pasa-orearles un par de onzas funciona, pero a la larga no compensa.

Al final, lo de siempre: La mejor respuesta es vender mejor o mas barato. Ah calla, que usted solo vende al "por mayor" :XX: 

Va, Monster, que ya cruzamos florete hace meses, ve a por los pomperos, que ni siquiera con mi ofrecimiento de comilona te has podido resistir, de lo que aún odias a Fem... Que pena. Tanto talento desperdiciado en ser el perrillo de un foro de internet. ups.


----------



## holdem (11 Feb 2011)

Hola, mantengo hasta el domingo la moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos sin circular por 1200 euros. 1,21 onzas de oro fino por debajo del spot del oro. La semana que viene la subo de precio. Entrega en mano en Granada o envío por correo certificado. Un saludo.

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## Platón (11 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que los pandas del 2009 se pagan más que los pandas del 2008? ::
> Me estás diciendo que el 2009 es un año clave para los pandas ::
> Pues lo dicho: No tienen premium por el año 2009.
> Pareces novato. (pero ya sabemos que eres el manipulador TioGilito888 )



Usted o es tontín o quiere hacernos pasar por tontines a los demás.

Déjelo, no se exprima mas los sesos, no da usted para más, siga yendo al BdE que ahí lo tiene fácil. Si es que ya lo empiezo a entender todo, de donde no hay no se puede sacar. 

Yo no dije que tuviesen premium por ser de ese año en particular, pero el hecho de quintuplicar la tirada de una colección hace que todas las tiradas anteriores se revaloricen, en especial las de menor tirada. Si como usted dice no tuviesen premium entonces hay que comprarlos al mismo precio que un panda 2010 o 2011 ¿no?:XX::XX:, esos son con los que tiene que compararlos, no con los anteriores

Si no lo entiende búsquese unas clases particulares, deje de insultar y cómprese un poco de humildad, que falta le va a hacer. No hace más que quedar en evidencia, y eso que otros ilustres foreros que se atrevían a ponerlo en sitio que se merece ya lo han dejado por imposible, es usted una mala hierba que se cree indispensable.:bla::bla:

Y no, los años clave de esta colección se pagan a más de 100 y 200 euros por onza de plata:8::8: y no creo que nadie los venda aquí, para toparse con un individuo de su calaña que lo envenena todo mejor no. A pasado de ser el bufón del foro a convertirse en un ser digno de suscitar pena y repugnancia:vomito:.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Usted o es tontín o quiere hacernos pasar por tontines a los demás.
> 
> Déjelo, no se exprima mas los sesos, no da usted para más, siga yendo al BdE que ahí lo tiene fácil. Si es que ya lo empiezo a entender todo, de donde no hay no se puede sacar.
> 
> ...




Obviando los insultos (no ofende quien quiere si no quien puede...) vamos a darte algunas clases particulares.

No, el que se quintuplique la tirada no hace en absoluto que se revaloricen años anteriores. EN ABSOLUTO. Cualquier entendido lo sabe. Por ejemplo, los eagles se pagan todos igual salvo los de 1996 que es el año clave. En todas las colecciones suele haber un año clave. Los demás años suelen pagarse más o menos igual. 

Decir que los pandas del 2009 se pagan más porque la tirada del 2010 es mayor, es una soberana estupidez. 

Mira, es muy fácil salir de dudas, te desafío a que nos indiques una tienda donde los compren más caros. 

Nótese que he puesto "compren", porque venderlos si los hay que los venden más caros como cada año. Siempre hay algún despistado que se ha olvidado de comprar los del año anterior y se lo hacen pagar más caro. Pero eso no significa en absoluto que nadie los pague más. De hecho esto es un tocomocho típico: Recordemos a segundaresidencia que quería vender más caros sus Eagles porque eran del año anterior :XX:


----------



## Platón (11 Feb 2011)

Venga no me hagas reir, anda, paso de ti y de tus gilipolleces varias, quien quiera hacerte caso tiene dos problemas, perder el tiempo y principalmente malgastar su dinero.

Insultos? Cuando muestres un poco de respeto por alguien te empezaré a respetar yo a ti, hasta entonces lo que me pareces mejor ni te lo digo. Aquí el primero que has descalificado gratuitamente a alguien que ha ofrecido libremente sus monedas has sido tú, Narciso.

Sólo con comparar eagles con pandas ya lo estás diciendo todo, pobre diablo cazapardillos…

Hazme un favor y olvídame, o si quieres seguimos por privado y me dices lo que tú quieras campeón, ¿o lo hacemos en mano como a ti te gusta?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Venga no me hagas reir, anda, paso de ti y de tus gilipolleces varias, quien quiera hacerte caso tiene dos problemas, perder el tiempo y principalmente malgastar su dinero.
> 
> Insultos? Cuando muestres un poco de respeto por alguien te empezaré a respetar yo a ti, hasta entonces lo que me pareces mejor ni te lo digo. Aquí el primero que has descalificado gratuitamente a alguien que ha ofrecido libremente sus monedas has sido tú, Narciso.
> 
> ...



Vaya...ya no me llamas de usted...:XX:

No pierdas los nervios, pompero. Vaya infulas...

Ya veo que no sabes decir donde pagan más los pandas del 2009....:XX:

Pero no te das cuenta que siempre te quedas con el culo al aire? Esto es internet, las cosas que escribes quedan, no es el mercadillo de tu pueblo...


----------



## Platón (12 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya...ya no me llamas de usted...:XX:
> No pierdas los nervios, pompero. Vaya infulas...
> Ya veo que no sabes decir donde pagan más los pandas del 2009....:XX:
> Pero no te das cuenta que siempre te quedas con el culo al aire? Esto es internet, las cosas que escribes quedan, no es el mercadillo de tu pueblo...



Te afecta la boina de polución...

Aquí el que ha quedado con el culito al aire has sido tú (del usted te vas olvidando mejor, no te lo mereces), así que tienes la colección completa de eagles, una por año no?:XX::XX::XX:..a cuanto las vendes, todas a 25 y la 96 a 75???...también tendrás la de karlillos supongo 

Las cosas que escribes quedan, y te lo he pegado, y te pegaré más de tus frases antológicas, solamente por ser un fantasma que no admite sus errores.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En todas las colecciones suele haber un año clave. Los demás años suelen pagarse más o menos igual...



Yo creo sinceramente que cegado por la ignorancia confundes mercados, y comparas la onza de coleccionismo más importante con una onza de inversión, como tal cosa. No tiene sentido lo que pides, el mercado se mueve de forma muy diferente.

Pero bueno, allá tú y tus tonterías, sigue coleccionando eagles...que es para lo que vales. No te voy a decir nada más, si quieres aprender, paga, o sino, te compras una colección panda enterita y aprendes a base de palos lo que vale un peine, que en tu caso será lo mejor, a ver si la mayoría "valen lo mismo"


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Obviando los insultos (no ofende quien quiere si no quien puede...) vamos a darte algunas clases particulares.
> 
> No, el que se quintuplique la tirada no hace en absoluto que se revaloricen años anteriores. EN ABSOLUTO. Cualquier entendido lo sabe. P*or ejemplo, los eagles se pagan todos igual salvo los de 1996 que es el año clave*. En todas las colecciones suele haber un año clave. Los demás años suelen pagarse más o menos igual.
> 
> ...



desde mi desconocimiento.... 

Porque ese año es clave y vale mas si la tirada es de mas de 3M (vale que sea la de menor tirada pero ya es mucho mas de 3M creo yo???

Cuanto es ese "mas" que vale?


----------



## Platón (13 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> desde mi desconocimiento....
> 
> Porque ese año es clave y vale mas si la tirada es de mas de 3M (vale que sea la de menor tirada pero ya es mucho mas de 3M creo yo???
> 
> Cuanto es ese "mas" que vale?



Escuche usted la voz de la... bueno, escuche una voz que se cree importante:



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sí, BAJA TIRADA comparada con los otros años, QUE ES LO QUE CUENTA. Mire, la tirada de las Eagles en el 96 fue de más de *4 millones* y sin embargo se pagan *3 y 4 veces** más* que las de otros años.



Si tiene más dudas ya sabe donde contactar, incluso puede que le ofrezca algunas a buen precio:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Te afecta la boina de polución...
> 
> Aquí el que ha quedado con el culito al aire has sido tú (del usted te vas olvidando mejor, no te lo mereces), así que tienes la colección completa de eagles, una por año no?:XX::XX::XX:..a cuanto las vendes, todas a 25 y la 96 a 75???...también tendrás la de karlillos supongo
> 
> ...




Blablablablabla.....¿Dónde dices que compran los pandas del 2009 más caros? Pon links o deja de manipular.

Qué tú los quieras vender más caros a pardillos no significa que nadie los pague más caros.

Eso no quita que algunos años, que no son el 2009, se paguen más hoy por hoy.




puntodecontrol dijo:


> desde mi desconocimiento....
> 
> Porque ese año es clave y vale mas si la tirada es de mas de 3M (vale que sea la de menor tirada pero ya es mucho mas de 3M creo yo???
> 
> Cuanto es ese "mas" que vale?




La tirada es clave porque es la más baja de todos los años y aunque haya muchas monedas la gente no las suelta. Así de simple. Fíjate que la tirada del 97 tampoco es mucho mayor, pero estas no se pagan realmente más, tampoco es que la gente las suelte, pero en plan de pagar un sobreprecio la gente se tira a las del 2006. Cualquier entendido sabe esto perfectamente. Los años claves son los que se pagan mucho más. Y son siempre un año o unos pocos. Los pandas del 2009 ni de coña. Otra cosa es que haya listos que no los han vendido aún y quieran colocarlos más caros. TioGilito888 ya daba la monserga con los pandas. Pensad que para él, el convencer a alguien que valen más, representa de tener un margen del 5-10% a tener un margen del 40-50%...



A diferencia del manipulador fantasmón (¿Por qué dejó de usar ese nickl?) Platón-TioGilipeot888, yo te pongo links.

Aquí, 

Buy Silver Online | Buy Silver Eagle Monster Boxes | APMEX.com

Te venden la monsterbox del 2006 por unas 4 veces la del 2011. Te los compran por unas 3 veces. Puedes mirar en Ebay el precio medio al quese están vendiendo para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Si tiene más dudas ya sabe donde contactar, incluso puede que le ofrezca algunas a buen precio:XX::XX::XX::XX:



Retomas las discusiones con su antiguo nick "Fantasmon"? 

Pero no te da vergüenza tu nivel de patetismo?

Tuviste que dejar a fantasmón por la cantada del poder liberatorio. Parece que tus años de derecho no te sirvieron de mucho...


Y para despejar dudas...no vendo eagles del 96. Tengo, pero los que tengo no los vendo.

¿Y tú los pandas?


----------



## Platón (13 Feb 2011)

A ver que ya te empiezas a poner nerviosillo, es lo que tiene que se te vea el plumero. ¿Quieres aprender un poco para dejar de dar pena? eres lamentable, pide ayuda y se te dará.

yo a diferencia del forero o exforero fantasmón y tiogilito no considero las eagles monedas de colección, una moneda que no cambia su diseño año tras año no la considero de colección, su objetivo es otro, ser reconocida y aceptada internacionalmente como vehículo de inversión. Pero ya te digo, sigue coleccionando, también lo haces con los karlillos.

¿El 96? Venga no seas iluminao anda, sigue embaucando a pardillos que paguen más por la misma moneda porque solo hay 4 millones acuñadas.

Ya te dije que el mercado es totalmente diferente, no puedes pretender colocar una monsterbox de pandas y que te las paguen a precio de colección, se venden en otro mercado y poco a poco, no todo son ventajas. 

Busca tú donde recompran pandas del año clave que tu dices. No hace falta que haya un sitio, son los coleccionistas los que lo buscan y lo pagan por encima de 200 euros la unidad, por encima de 100 otras y la mayoría por encima de 50. Y si no pones tú donde se venden todos los años al mismo precio, excepto los claves (que en esta colección son varios), y a qué precios. Y me dices también donde compras una colección entera, y también el precio. El mercado es diferente, parece que no lo entiendes ni quieres entender lo que es el coleccionismo. Si la quieres pasas por caja, y si no la pagas, pues no la tienes y santas pascuas porque otro la va a querer, mientras tú te vas al BdE, que allí tienen precio fijo y te sientes mejor contigo mismo.

Ah, y por cierto, los que compran años anteriores no son los 2 despistados que se han "olvidado" durante todo un año de comprar para seguir su colección (tienes ideas de párvulo a veces), sino que cada vez aparecen nuevos coleccionistas, y más cuanto más se amplíen las tiradas.

Como has llegado a arrastrarte por este foro, estás tocado de muerte, saca a tus palmeros para que te refloten a ver si ganas un poco de credibilidad para poder seguir posteando. Tantos agradecimientos y tiempo invertido, para acabar dando lástima.


----------



## wolker (13 Feb 2011)

Parece que los Pandas 2009 dan que hablar. 

Monsterspeculator parece un forero hábil. Pero no encuentra la manera de asumir su desliz. De tal forma, que invita a los demás a encontrar *"una tienda"* donde *compren* los Pandas a un precio superior. 

Así deja la responsabilidad a los demás, pero no asume la suya. Porque, ¿Qué página a puesto usted, donde estén al mismo precio un Panda 2009, y uno del 2011?. Y así, confirma su postura. 

En silber-investor, no entienden de Premium. 

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silbermnze 10 Yuan Panda 2009 | Silber-Münzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

2011-28,88 €
2010-32.49 €
2009-45 €
2008-42,45 €

Creo que no estamos hablando del “valor” de esas onzas. Estamos hablando del precio de adquisición.


----------



## wolker (13 Feb 2011)

Se que acabo de llegar. Unos “cordialmente” me adjetivan de pompero. Asumido queda. Pero, dando mi opinión. Creo que este hilo iniciado por Monsterspeculator, se esta deformando y no sigue la línea para lo que fue creado. En ningún caso posteé con la intención de perjudicar a los demás foreros que utilizan este espacio para la compra-venta. Y a ellos y a los que lo siguen, pido disculpas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Feb 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Parece que los Pandas 2009 dan que hablar.
> 
> Monsterspeculator parece un forero hábil. Pero no encuentra la manera de asumir su desliz. De tal forma, que invita a los demás a encontrar *"una tienda"* donde *compren* los Pandas a un precio superior.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido pompero.

Quítate las legañas. Esos con precios de venta, no de recompra. 

Es muy simple. Los venden a precio superior para los despistados que se han olvidado comprarlas y las quieren ya. Pero ningún profesional va a pagar más por los pandas del 2009. 

Así pues, no tiene ningún sentido comprar más de un panda del 2009 con sobreprecio. Uno tal vez sí, si deseas completar tu colección. Pero para invertir no hay que pagar más. 

Todo profesional sabe que salvo contados años, se pagan esencialmente igual, y eso también es válido para las kookaburras y otras monedas bullion coleccionables.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> A ver que ya te empiezas a poner nerviosillo, es lo que tiene que se te vea el plumero. ¿Quieres aprender un poco para dejar de dar pena? eres lamentable, pide ayuda y se te dará.
> 
> yo a diferencia del forero o exforero fantasmón y tiogilito no considero las eagles monedas de colección, una moneda que no cambia su diseño año tras año no la considero de colección, su objetivo es otro, ser reconocida y aceptada internacionalmente como vehículo de inversión. Pero ya te digo, sigue coleccionando, también lo haces con los karlillos.



:XX:

¿Y pretendes dar lecciones?

Vaya, que para ti todos los reales de a 8 son iguales....

Ya sabemos que los diferentes nicks de TIoGilito888 van adaptándose según el producto que tenga para vender y los owneds recibidos...Vaya colección llevas, chaval.



Platón dijo:


> ¿El 96? Venga no seas iluminao anda, sigue embaucando a pardillos que paguen más por la misma moneda porque solo hay 4 millones acuñadas.



Explícanos entonces porque en APMEX las venden 4 veces más caras...y las venden...

Vaya iluminado estás hecho.




Platón dijo:


> Ya te dije que el mercado es totalmente diferente, no puedes pretender colocar una monsterbox de pandas y que te las paguen a precio de colección, se venden en otro mercado y poco a poco, no todo son ventajas.
> 
> Busca tú donde recompran pandas del año clave que tu dices. No hace falta que haya un sitio, son los coleccionistas los que lo buscan y lo pagan por encima de 200 euros la unidad, por encima de 100 otras y la mayoría por encima de 50. Y si no pones tú donde se venden todos los años al mismo precio, excepto los claves (que en esta colección son varios), y a qué precios. Y me dices también donde compras una colección entera, y también el precio. El mercado es diferente, parece que no lo entiendes ni quieres entender lo que es el coleccionismo. Si la quieres pasas por caja, y si no la pagas, pues no la tienes y santas pascuas porque otro la va a querer, mientras tú te vas al BdE, que allí tienen precio fijo y te sientes mejor contigo mismo.



En cualquier tienda donde compren pandas te pagarán los de 2009 al mismo precio que los de 2010. 

Lo sabes perfectamente y te desafío a que demuestres lo contrario. 

El mercado lo marcan los profesionales, no cuatro despistados amateurs engañados por ti y tus compañeros de trile. 



Platón dijo:


> Ah, y por cierto, los que compran años anteriores no son los 2 despistados que se han "olvidado" durante todo un año de comprar para seguir su colección (tienes ideas de párvulo a veces), sino que cada vez aparecen nuevos coleccionistas, y más cuanto más se amplíen las tiradas.
> 
> Como has llegado a arrastrarte por este foro, estás tocado de muerte, saca a tus palmeros para que te refloten a ver si ganas un poco de credibilidad para poder seguir posteando. Tantos agradecimientos y tiempo invertido, para acabar dando lástima.




¡Ánimo wapísimo! Que ya tienes 27 thanks...:XX:

Es importante que la gente se fije en eso, porque multis tuyos que desembarcan para manipular y luego desaparecen ya hemos visto unos cuantos. Uno de los últimos, fantasmón, fue de lo más divertido.


----------



## Platón (13 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bienvenido pompero.
> Los venden a precio superior *para los despistados* *que se han olvidado comprarlas* y las quieren ya. Pero ningún profesional va a pagar *más* por los pandas del 2009.
> Así pues, no tiene ningún sentido comprar más de un panda del 2009 con *sobreprecio*. Uno tal vez sí, si deseas completar tu colección. Pero para invertir no hay que pagar más.
> Todo profesional sabe que *salvo contados años, se pagan esencialmente igual*, y eso también es válido para las kookaburras y otras monedas bullion coleccionables.



que bueno, sigue retozando en el barro que te seguiremos posteando la basura que sueltas por esa boquita linda que dios te ha dado...

El panda 2009 no se paga más que qué? A ver majete, iluminanos con el precio esencial que cuesta la mayoría de pandas y cuales son la excepción...a ver si son los 28-29€ que te ponen los alemanes ahora? eso no te lo crees ni harto de vino...

Ahí te quedas chaval, que te de el aire bien dado que te hace falta, hasta la próxima, dejarte a la altura de lo que eres es siempre un placer. A partir de aquí peleate tu solito, que ya no pierdo más el tiempo contigo, me has dado un fin de semana muy desestresante.

PD: el precio de venta de los pandas ni lo marco yo, ni tío gilito ni el forero wolker al que llamas pompero como lo hiciste antes conmigo, a ver si te enteras. Tu sigue comparando churras con merinas, eagles con pandas y con 8 reales, eres muy gracioso, rozando lo patético.:Aplauso:


----------



## wolker (13 Feb 2011)

Parece ser, que por fin hemos llegado a un punto en común.


> Eso son precios de venta...



Ahora bien.


> no tiene ningún sentido comprar más de un panda del 2009 con sobreprecio



Entonces, pagar un sobreprecio por 500 eagles `96. ¿Es coleccionar?


----------



## Platón (13 Feb 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Entonces, pagar un sobreprecio por 500 eagles `96. ¿Es coleccionar?



No. Es tirar el dinero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Feb 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Parece ser, que por fin hemos llegado a un punto en común.
> 
> 
> Ahora bien.
> ...



La diferencia es que los 500 eagles del 96 sí tienes quien te los recompre con un sobreprecio importante. Por eso se podría considerar inversión, aunque yo lo desaconsejo porque el spread de compra-venta es demasiado importante. 

A ver, si es muy simple: El que quiera coleccionar que se olvide de hacer negocio si no es un profesional o tiene muy buenos contactos. El que quiera invertir, lo primero que tiene que asegurarse es que la moneda en que invierte tiene un mercado importante de compra y de reventa, con un spread de compra-venta pequeño respecto a la revalorización que espera.

Es muy simple. 

Por eso, cada vez que sale alguno como Platón diciendo que tal o cual moneda "se paga más", lo que hay que hacer es simplemente verificar por tu cuenta, dónde lo puedes vender a un precio que corresponda a eso de más que te quieren hacer pagar.

Jode mucho que se digan a las claras estas cosas. Pensad que hay mucho trilero como Platón que viven de eso, que en definitiva es vivir de la ignorancia de la gente que confunde precio de compra con precio de reventa. Por eso se nos pone tan nervioso cuando se le cantan unas cuantas verdades.


----------



## Platón (13 Feb 2011)

Venga mesías, salvanos a todos como buen caudillo.

Yo no soy el que va diciendo que hay que comprar, que no, que es caro, quién es un timador, cada uno que haga lo que quiera, el dinero es solo suyo y la responsabilidad también.

Eres escoria, sigue vendiendo monedas de madera. Para todo lo demás, sigo esperando tu privado.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2011)

vaya,vaya,vaya

que pasa por aqui......


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> vaya,vaya,vaya
> 
> que pasa por aqui......



Se ve que a los numis no les interesa el mercado del metal que ellos no pueden controlar (excepto si son pakillos:.

¿De verdad os parece ético recomendar a un particular sin conocimientos ni contactos en el mundillo numismático que para invertir en plata en lugar de comprar bullion estándar lo más barato posible (o plata a valor facial para los más conservadores) es mejor comprar moneda histórica de plata de gran valor "numismático"? yo sé cual es el valor del metal mirando el spot y los precios de recompra en geiger o munters, el numismático no lo sabe nadie (lo que te quieran pagar, que un profesional intentará incluso no pagarlo). Es algo que he aprendido y me ha costado algún dinerillo.

Que cada uno compre lo que quiera, pero para invertir en plata física, mirad y tomad como referencia en silberinvestor maples, eagles o las australianas, no hay más.

Por cierto, parece que por desgracia a los Panda les va a pasar lo mismo que a los columnarios: tantas falsificaciones de calidad que a ver quién se atreve.


----------



## Platón (13 Feb 2011)

Correcto sr. perlenbacher en casi todo lo que dice.

En cuanto a los pandas falsos, no son el único bullion que se falsifica, pero si es el que más lo hace es por algo además de por ser chinos, y no precisamente porque no se venda, y más los años anteriores. No hay que ser un lince.

De todas formas, a medida que suba la cotización veremos más y más falsificaciones y cada vez más logradas. Otra cosa es que con un mínimo instrumental al alcance de todo el mundo no se puedan detectar fácilmente. Pero si no sabes, paqué te metes?


----------



## VOTIN (13 Feb 2011)

Comprar moneda historica se hace por placer
una vez te vas de lumis y otras de numis


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Feb 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Comprar moneda historica se hace por placer
> una vez te vas de lumis y otras de numis



Efectivamente, y, en ambos casos, hay que saber para que no te la metan.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Venga mesías, salvanos a todos como buen caudillo.
> 
> Yo no soy el que va diciendo que hay que comprar, que no, que es caro, quién es un timador, cada uno que haga lo que quiera, el dinero es solo suyo y la responsabilidad también.
> 
> Eres escoria, sigue vendiendo monedas de madera. Para todo lo demás, sigo esperando tu privado.



Claro que cada uno debe de hacer lo que quiera. Y sobre todo no creer a nadie y verificar a cuanto puede vender lo que va a comprar. 

Lo de "escoria" y "vnder monedas de madera" me imagino que lo dirá por usted mismo. No pierda los papeles. Sabemos que es curo que le destapen...pero es tan divertido. :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Correcto sr. perlenbacher en casi todo lo que dice.
> 
> En cuanto a los pandas falsos, no son el único bullion que se falsifica, pero si es el que más lo hace es por algo además de por ser chinos, y no precisamente porque no se venda, y más los años anteriores. No hay que ser un lince.
> 
> De todas formas, a medida que suba la cotización veremos más y más falsificaciones y cada vez más logradas. Otra cosa es que con un mínimo instrumental al alcance de todo el mundo no se puedan detectar fácilmente. Pero si no sabes, paqué te metes?



Alucinado me dejas, TioGilipeto....


Pero si perlenbacher está diciendo lo mismo que yo!!

Señores, dejense de monsergas "coleccionables". Todo lo coleccionable es potencialmente falsificable. Lo mejor es pagar el metal y dejarse de hostias cuando no se conoce el mundo numismático. "Conocer el mundo numismático" significa haberle echado muchas horas durante varios años.


----------



## galan1987 (14 Feb 2011)

*Compro unas onzas de plata*

Alguien vende onzas de plata o algunas monedas de oro tipo soberano o 20 francos por Zaragoza.
Es para comprar unas 40 onzas o unas 10 monedas.
Gracias


----------



## Platón (14 Feb 2011)

Qué razón tienen los que huyen de ti como del diablo, eres un autentico gitano. Así que los pandas son moneda histórica de elevadísimo valor numismático?

En tu cara me río, venga agonías, sigue con tus oncitas del 96, cuatro karlillos y engañando a los novatos, que yo tengo una vida normal y no vivo de timar a cuatro empanaos con monedas de madera, me voy a trabajar. Me he divertido mucho contigo, pobre diablo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Qué razón tienen los que huyen de ti como del diablo, eres un autentico gitano. Así que los pandas son moneda histórica de elevadísimo valor numismático?
> 
> En tu cara me río, venga agonías, sigue con tus oncitas del 96, cuatro karlillos y engañando a los novatos, que yo tengo una vida normal y no vivo de timar a cuatro empanaos con monedas de madera, me voy a trabajar. Me he divertido mucho contigo, pobre diablo.



No deberías poner en mi boca lo que no he dicho. Pero claro, es la única manera que tienes de atacarme es con mentiras.

¿Dónde dices que he escrito que los pandas sean moneda histórica de elevadísimo valor numismático? Pon links (ya sabemos que eso te cuesta...¿Por qué será?)

Me reafirmo en lo dicho: *El que no conozca a fondo el mundo numismático y quiera invertir, que huya como de la peste de todo lo que sea coleccionable y se concentre en el valor del metal. Siguiendo este simple consejo se ahorrará mucho dinero.* 

El que quiera y le guste coleccionar, que no espere hacer negocio.


----------



## Platón (14 Feb 2011)

pero a ver tontín, que parte de la historia no entiendes?

¿He dicho yo que una inversión en metal se deba fundamentar en monedas de colección, sean pandas o columnarios o la madre que los parió a todos? No.

Solo te he dicho y te sigo diciendo que un panda se paga más, y "si quieres" un panda del 2009 (lo importante es que lo quieras, las cosas valen lo que se está dispuesto a pagar por ellas), no esperes que nadie te lo venda por el mismo precio que uno del 2011. Es un mercado diferente y complementario, donde hay que saber esperar, esperar el capricho de otro. Por tanto claro que es complicado y mucho, pero Tiffany´s no obtiene sus beneficios vendiendo metal, es otra cosa, es capricho. ¿Lo he negado acaso? Por tanto eso solo debe constituir, si es que lo hace, una pequeña parte que te puedas permitir tener envejeciendo años y años.

Creo que te equivocas conmigo, de verdad. Pero ya te digo, personajillos como tú a mi me resbalan, yo no vivo de esto ya te lo he dicho, y a diferencia de ti, no vendo ni he vendido nada, y menos me han acusado de gitano timador

Lo que tú quieres es poder vender una moneda de colección al mismo ritmo (pero con precio de colección) que una eagle. Es otro mercado y otro precio. ¿Estoy mintiendo o desinformando? Si quieres panda lo pagas y si no no lo tienes, no se puede tener prisa en vender. Dime tu un sitio donde alguien los venda al mismo precio que un panda 2011. ¿Lo encuentras? Pues como no lo encuentras tú tampoco el coleccionista que acaba de empezar su colección y tiene el capricho de completarla. Si eso no es premium, que venga Dios y lo vea. En cuanto a moneda falsa, las hay de todo tipo y clase, eagles, maples y todas las que quieras. Si te la cuelan te la cuelan de las dos maneras y exclusivamente porque no sabes lo que haces, ¿o acaso pierdes menos si tienes el doble de cupronickel en forma de eagles que si tienes pandas falsos?

Si no lo entiendes, cambia de potito a ver si te funciona. Si definitivamente eres de entendederas cortas, de momento no tengo solución para tí, solo darte el pésame porque ya tiene que ser triste vivir tan limitado en la vida. Lo siento por ti.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Feb 2011)

Platón dijo:


> pero a ver tontín, que parte de la historia no entiendes?
> 
> ¿He dicho yo que una inversión en metal se deba fundamentar en monedas de colección, sean pandas o columnarios o la madre que los parió a todos? No.
> 
> ...



Ya veo que sigues sin poner links...Eso es muy malo para el karma.

Siento mucho que te queden por colocar los pandas del 2009. 

Sigues confundiendo "venta" con "compra". Por supuesto que una vez que el año ha pasado, surgen trileros esperando aprovecharse de la escasez. Pero lo que digo es que NINGÚN PROFESIONAL TE VA A PAGAR MÁS POR UN PANDA DEL 2009 QUE POR UNO DEL 2010. Luego no valen más.

¿Algo que objetar?


----------



## Platón (14 Feb 2011)

venga chico, pa ti la perra gorda. Al final es que eres corto, no sé para que perdemos el tiempo contigo.

Me podrías poner algun link con precio de recompra para los panda del 98, 99 y 2000, es que justo me faltan esos...y muchos profesionales no los tienen, y los que los tienen no veas como se suben a la parra. Gracias Montoya.


----------



## holdem (14 Feb 2011)

Vendo una moneda de plata de 5000 pesetas de 1989. Primera tirada colección conmemorativa V centenario, galeón Santa María y escudo de España. Edición limitada. Calidad sin circular. Sin caja ni certificado.

Peso: 54 gramos de plata de ley 0.925 (el triple que una moneda de 2000 ptas y la misma ley)

Precio: 45 euros, precio mínimo garantizado (ebay, milanuncios, segundamano, etc.)

Entrega en mano en Lucena, Rute, Iznájar y Granada o envío por correo certificado.

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## fran69 (14 Feb 2011)

buenas noches,, 
pongo a la venta 3 monedas, 100 francos Napoleon (Laureado) 1.050€ unidad.
contactar por saulclement@gamail.com

saludos bueans noches.


----------



## QuepasaRey (15 Feb 2011)

Busco kruger (hasta 4 unidades), recojo en mano en Madrid o Valladolid.

Ofertas por privado thx.


----------



## alnitak (15 Feb 2011)

alguien sabe de algun sitio para comprar monedas de oro en berlin ??


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Feb 2011)

Kookaburras 2011 Plata: 27,50 € (Disponibles en venta: 13) En capsulas individuales de PVC








O cambio por:

Pandas 2009 o años anteriores.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores.
Koalas 2011 o años anteriores.
Canguros/Kangaroos 2011 o años anteriores.
Australian Lunar Series 2010 y 2007 o años anteriores.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Feb 2011)

IGUAL puedo pillar mañana un panda 1/10 de oro del 2010 a precio muy bueno, 110€, pero seria "bajo" demanda, pues yo ya le tengo en mi "coleccion" y no me interesa, si alguno lo quiere, que me avise antes de mañana a las 8 de la tarde y se lo pillo.







*TEMA ZANJADO*


----------



## Cordoba (17 Feb 2011)

Hay una página alemana algo así como silver invert en la que se hacen comparaciones a su vez de precios entre una serie de páginas también alemana, alguien me podría recordar exactamente la página? La borre de las favoritas y no logro recordarla.



Gracias


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Hay una página alemana algo así como silver invert en la que se hacen comparaciones a su vez de precios entre una serie de páginas también alemana, alguien me podría recordar exactamente la página? La borre de las favoritas y no logro recordarla.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias



Acabo de ponerla en otro hilo

Silber Investor | Überblick über Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Münzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds


----------



## Cordoba (17 Feb 2011)

Gracias que rapidez


----------



## fran69 (18 Feb 2011)

Buenos dias,, las tres monedas de 100 francos franceses de oro que ofreci ya estan vendidas.

Pongo a la venta ahora 2 de 100 Coronas Austriacas, S/C 33,88 gramos ley 900. precio 1065 unidad.
Para interesados, contactar conmigo en saulclement@gmail.com

un saludo!!


----------



## holdem (18 Feb 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 por 1250 euros. 1,21 onzas de oro puro. Está sin circular.

Entrega en mano en Lucena, Rute, Iznájar y Granada o envío por correo certificado.

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## Renovatio (18 Feb 2011)

Renovatio dijo:


> Y ya puestos, tengo para vender 10 medias onzas de plata australianas del año del conejo, 14€ cada + envio, 140€ las 10 incluida entrega por SEUR .
> Precios populares que se que la gente en Febrero anda canina ^_^



Me autocito para comunicar que vendidas. Pongo ahora a la venta 5 Lobos de canada 2011 y 5 maples canada 2011 de una onza cada una, precio 28€ cada lobo y 27€ cada maple. Gastos de envio 10€, SEUR 24 horas, pidais lo que pidais.


----------



## Jalapa (19 Feb 2011)

*Cambio de "añadas" de 12€*

Hola.

Tengo la intencion de ir completando series de 12€ y recontando las que estan ya "en la saca", me hacia falta cambiar "añadas" con algun forero ....

Lo que no tengo muy claro es como hacerlo, pero me hacian falta algunas de 2003 (aniversario de la constitucion), 2005 (Centenario del quijote), 2007 (tratado de roma).

Tengo bastantes de 2002 (presidencia de la UE), 2009 (aniv. union economica) y de 2010 (presidencia española)

Busco interesados en cambios e ideas para hacerlo :bla:


.


----------



## fran69 (20 Feb 2011)

Buenas noches... 
De las dos monedas de 100 Coronas que ofreci en venta,,, una vendida.

Actualizo:

Vendo,, 100 Coronas Austria Oro, SC 1065€
Vendo,, 100 francos Monaco Oro SC 1085€
Contacto en : saulclement@gmail.com
saludos!!


----------



## saura (20 Feb 2011)

Buenas noches,

busco panda oz oro para recoger en Murcia y alrededores.
Mi correo es 

Saludos


----------



## QuepasaRey (20 Feb 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> De las dos monedas de 100 Coronas que ofreci en venta,,, una vendida.
> 
> Actualizo:
> ...




En que ciudad/es la entrega?


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta Krugerrands a 1053€ .

Gracias


----------



## Omegas (21 Feb 2011)

Buenas tardes,

Vendo:

2 Krugerrand de 1 onza del año 1981
1 Krugerrand de 1 onza del año 1982

La unidad a 1040€ y las 3 juntas por 3100€.

Sin circular y aun precintadas desde que las compre.

Ubicación: Barcelona
Correo: jcoinstore@gmail.com

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## racional (21 Feb 2011)

Me hace ilusion tener una moneda de plata de 1 kilo, alguien vende?


----------



## Renovatio (22 Feb 2011)

Huelga decir que mis pobres oncicas han muerto ya muchas veces. Tengo backwardation hoyga! -_-
A ver si puedo anunciar alguna cosa a precios decentes esta semana, Gadaffi mediante, por que a este paso....


----------



## el_andorrano (22 Feb 2011)

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta:

kookaburra plata 1992 de 1 Kilo a 880 €
Kookaburra plata 1992 de 10 oz a 290 €

Recogida en Cornella de llobregat(Barcelona)

Gracias


----------



## fran69 (22 Feb 2011)

hola,, buenas tardes, las monedas de 100 coronas ya estan vendidas,
actualizo:
100 francos Monaco S/C 1085€ la unidad ( 2 unidades. )
70 unidades de 50 francos Francia S/C (30 gr, plata 900 , 27 gramos plata pura) 22,25€ unidad, minimo por pedido 10 unidades.
Contactar por mail en: saulclement@gmail.com
saludos !!


----------



## fran69 (22 Feb 2011)

Rectifico: ... Las 70 piezas francos franceses plata a 20,25€ unidad no a 22,25€ , sobre un 2% bajo de spot diario vamos,,, lo digo por los meneos del precio de un dia a otro, osea hoy seria sobre 20,25€ unidad.
saludos!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Feb 2011)

Kookaburras 2011 Plata PROOF: 29,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 13) En capsulas individuales de PVC








O cambio por:

Pandas 2009 o años anteriores.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores.
Koalas 2011 o años anteriores.
Canguros/Kangaroos 2011 o años anteriores.
Australian Lunar Series 2010 y 2007 o años anteriores.


----------



## Mazaldeck (22 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Kookaburras 2011 Plata PROOF



Son majas las monedillas estas... no como la mierda de carlillos... ¿quién las hace tan feas? ¿un becario de la FNMT? :cook:


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Son majas las monedillas estas... no como la mierda de carlillos... ¿quién las hace tan feas? ¿un becario de la FNMT? :cook:



Los carlillos tienen lo bueno del precio-facil, pero en cuanto al diseño.... cada año se superan.... A PEOR. Como el adefesion de la nueva de 20 € del 2011, que les costaria hacerlas por lo menos tan bonitas como las alemanas u holandesas, ya ni las meto en el bullion internacional.


----------



## skifi (23 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Kookaburras 2011 Plata PROOF: 29,00 € (Disponibles en venta: 13) En capsulas individuales de PVC



Snif, te estoy intentando mandar un privado pero no hace más que darme error....


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Snif, te estoy intentando mandar un privado pero no hace más que darme error....



respondido ;-)


----------



## Lorca83 (24 Feb 2011)

ojala tuviera pasta para comprar oro


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Feb 2011)

Actualizo que ya no me queda "nada"

Kookaburras 2011 Plata PROOF: 29,00 € (*Disponibles en venta: 3*) En capsulas individuales de PVC







O cambio por:

Pandas 2009 o años anteriores.
Kookaburras 2010 o años anteriores.
Koalas 2011 o años anteriores.
Canguros/Kangaroos 2011 o años anteriores.
Australian Lunar Series 2010 y 2007 o años anteriores.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Feb 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> El feminismo lo ha logrado, un travelo en la nueva moneda de la FNMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me recuerda a


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Feb 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> El feminismo lo ha logrado, un travelo en la nueva moneda de la FNMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el dibujante ha sido el mismo que las monedas de oro y plata del mundial: "El nieto de MAFO"


----------



## 123456 (24 Feb 2011)

Estas tan feas , solo las podreis vender al peso, con suerte si os pagan el spot-30% en fundición.

Si el spot de la plata se pone a 50 euros/onza,¿cuanto creeis que os pagaran en fundicion por esas monedas?

Estais gastando gasolina a lo tonto, a no ser que aposteis a que la plata baje y os vayais con la cabeza agachada a por los 12 euros.

Tener cojones


----------



## debianita (24 Feb 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Estas tan feas , solo las podreis vender al peso, con suerte si os pagan el spot-30% en fundición.
> 
> Si el spot de la plata se pone a 50 euros/onza,¿cuanto creeis que os pagaran en fundicion por esas monedas?
> 
> ...



Otra alma caritativa que se preocupa por el dinero y tiempo ajenos.

Este foro está lleno de buenas personas :rolleye:

Estoy intentado ser cinico :XX:, otra cosa, este no es el hilo adecuado para hablar de estos temas. Bastante tenemos con que guarreis el hilo de los karlillos para que lo hagais tambien con este


----------



## 123456 (24 Feb 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Por cierto,
> 
> ¿Cuantas onzas de carlillos hay que llevar para "vender" plata en fundición?



Los precios van por kilos, no tienes problema, pero en Madrid la única que conozco yo no lo pagan a mas de 400 euros.(unos cabrones es lo que son)

Repito que no es mala inversion las monedas de 12 euros,pero aviso que luego en fundición,no crea la gente que les van a dar el spot-3%,no que va, un 30% menos como poco y depende del trabajo que tengan.
Podriais poner fundiciones que conozcais y a cuanto pagan la plata al peso, porque las de 12 euros o retornan al BDE o a fundición,son mas feas que pegar a un padre.


----------



## 123456 (24 Feb 2011)

Si quieres por mensaje privado te digo donde las compran ,pero eso si, para que merezcan la pena llevarlas a fundir en vez de al bde la plata a 50 euros minimo.

Tienes un mensaje privado.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Feb 2011)

Yo se de una empresa que compra tanto el oro como la plata el fixing de londres, lo malo es que hay que ser empresa de metales preciosos, vamos, los tipicos robo-oro, pero sino, que te lo compren a spot es la polla.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Estas tan feas , solo las podreis vender al peso, con suerte si os pagan el spot-30% en fundición.
> 
> Si el spot de la plata se pone a 50 euros/onza,¿cuanto creeis que os pagaran en fundicion por esas monedas?
> 
> ...



Hombre, si tenemos aquí al segunda !!!

Cuanto tiempo, chaval!


----------



## 123456 (24 Feb 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo se de una empresa que compra tanto el oro como la plata el fixing de londres, lo malo es que hay que ser empresa de metales preciosos, vamos, los tipicos robo-oro, pero sino, que te lo compren a spot es la polla.



Pues es lo que digo, que vaya cualquiera a preguntar a fundición y escriba aqui cuanto le han hecho la oferta,solo eso.
Estamos hablando de plata,que el oro lo pagan mas cerca del spot que la plata.


----------



## el_andorrano (24 Feb 2011)

emmmmm........ pues no se, yo ahora mismo las estoy comprando a 12,11€ 



123456 dijo:


> Los precios van por kilos, no tienes problema, pero en Madrid la única que conozco yo no lo pagan a mas de 400 euros.(unos cabrones es lo que son)
> 
> Repito que no es mala inversion las monedas de 12 euros,pero aviso que luego en fundición,no crea la gente que les van a dar el spot-3%,no que va, un 30% menos como poco y depende del trabajo que tengan.
> Podriais poner fundiciones que conozcais y a cuanto pagan la plata al peso, porque las de 12 euros o retornan al BDE o a fundición,son mas feas que pegar a un padre.


----------



## Hércules (24 Feb 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> emmmmm........ pues no se, yo ahora mismo las estoy comprando a 12,11€



Interesante,ienso:ienso:

Gracias por la información, de aquí a pocos años recibirá usted bastantes kilos de karlillos de los con-foreros que todavía los conserven.

Esperemos que mantenga ese porcentaje de compra por debajo del spot.

Encantado de saludarle


----------



## 123456 (24 Feb 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> emmmmm........ pues no se, yo ahora mismo las estoy comprando a 12,11€



Sinceramente tu eres la excepción, en las fundiciones aqui es lo que pagan, a ti lo mismo la plata a fundir te la comprarán mejor,no lo discuto.
Seguro que tu seguirás cuando la fiebre de los compraoro desparezca o los españoles se queden sin una alhaja que vender.


----------



## 123456 (24 Feb 2011)

Diciendo lo primero que el andorrano las compra a 12,11 euros,le felicito por no ser un aprovechado y mantenerse tan cerca del spot.

No entiendo que la gente esté dando palmas con las orejas porque lleve ingentes horas de tiempo buscando esas monedas de 12 euros y el porcentaje de beneficios no llegue al 1% , si hubiesen llegado al 4% no veas tu,habria que mandarlos a fer la ma tranquilamente.


----------



## Hércules (24 Feb 2011)

123456 dijo:


> y el porcentaje de beneficios no llegue al 1%




Supongo que se todos esperan/mos que la plata se revalorice un 100 o 200% en los próximos años.

De todas formas este hilo si no me equivoco es solo para colocar ofertas, hay otros hilos donde la gente se mata entre ellos. Es mejor dejar este limpio para comprar y vender.

Saludos!!


----------



## 123456 (24 Feb 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> El tema de la fundición me parece interesante como curiosidad, obviamente no las devolveria al BDE ni las llevaria a la fundición, pudiendo venderlas por mas de 12 euros a particulares cuando se agoten en el BDE (siempre estara eBay). Como curiosidad dire, que en alguna tienda alemana he visto que se ofrecian (que no vendian) a 40 euros las de 20 euros.



se venderán entre particulares,esta claro,porque para fundir ya veremos.... 
Aun asi, ahora mismo se encuentran monedas de 50 francos, libertades y similares por mejor precio,los precios en las tiendas no los suben a la misma velocidad que la plata


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Feb 2011)

El Dr. Greenhow declara que el límite de vida en los distritos alfareros de Stoke – upon –Trent y Wolstanton es extraordinariamente corto. Aunque en el distrito de Stoke sólo trabajan en esta industria el 30.6 % y en el de Wolstanton el 30.4 %, del censo masculino superior a veinte años, más de la mitad de los hombres de esta categoría que mueren de tuberculosis en el primer distrito, y hacia unos 2/5 de los que fallecen de las mismas enfermedades en el segundo distrito mencionado son alfareros. El Dr. Boothroyd, médico de Hanley, declara: "Cada nueva generación de alfareros es más raquítica y más débil que la anterior." Y lo mismo declara otro médico, Mr. McBean: "En los 25 años que llevo ejerciendo la profesión entre los alfareros, he observado cómo progresaba a ojos vistas la degeneración de esta clase, comprobada en el descenso de peso y talla." Estos testimonios están tomados del informe presentado por el Dr. Greenhow en 1860.35
He aquí ahora algunos datos tomados del informe de los comisarios de 1863: El Dr. J. T. Arledge, médico –director del Hospital de North Staffordshire–, declara: "Como clase, los alfareros, hombres y mujeres, representan...un sector de población física y moralmente degenerado. Son, por regla general, raquíticos, mal formados y muchas veces estrechos de pecho. Envejecen prematuramente y viven poco; flemáticos y anémicos, su débil constitución se revela en tenaces ataques de dispepsia, perturbaciones del hígado y los riñones y reumatismo. Pero, las enfermedades a que se hallan más expuestos son las del pecho: neumonía, tuberculosis, bronquitis y asma. Hay, incluso, una forma de asma peculiar en ellos y que se conoce con el nombre de asma del alfarero o tisis del alfarero. La escrofulosis de las amígdalas, de los huesos y de otras partes del cuerpo es enfermedad que padecen más de las dos terceras partes de los alfareros. Y sí la degeneración (degenerescence) de los habitantes de este distrito no es todavía mayor, se debe a que sus pobladores se reclutan en las aldeas del contorno y a los enlaces matrimoniales con razas sanas." Mr. Charles Pearson, que era hasta hace poco House Surgeon(51) del mismo hospital, escribe, en carta dirigida al comisario Longe y otros: "Sólo puedo hablar por observación personal y no sobre datos estadísticos, pero no puedo por menos de decir que mi indignación estallaba cada vez que tenía que contemplar aquellas pobres criaturas cuya salud servía de pasto a la codicia de sus padres y de sus patronos." El declarante enumera las causas de las enfermedades de los alfareros y hace culminar la enumeración en las long bours ("largas horas de trabajo"). El informe de los comisarios confía en que "una manufactura tan destacada ante los ojos del mundo no siga llevando por mucho tiempo la mácula de que sus grandes avances vayan aparejados con la degeneración física, toda suerte de sufrimientos corporales y la muerte prematura de la población obrera a cuyo trabajo y a cuya pericia debe esa industria resultados tan magníficos."36 Y otro tanto puede decirse de la industria alfarera escocesa.37


----------



## 123456 (24 Feb 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Una buena tienda online, numismatica ventippo, solo aceptan transferencia bancaria pero suelen tener buenos precios y buen servicio.



Muhcas gracias, boy a verla ahora mismo.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (24 Feb 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Muhcas gracias, *b*oy a verla ahora mismo.



Este segunda cada vez escribe peor.


----------



## holdem (25 Feb 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 sin circular. 
37,5 gramos de oro, 1,21 oz (41,67 gr de peso total).
Entrega en mano en Granada, o envío por correo certificado.
Precio: 1250 euros 
Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Feb 2011)

Pongo a la venta:

-- 2 onzas Krugerrand al precio que marque munters en el momento que se cierre la operación.

-- 40 Kookaburras 2011 a 29,50€ encapsuladas (pedido mínimo 20 onzas)


Pago mediante ingreso / transferecia .

Hay que añadir los gastos de envio.


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## PutinReReloaded (28 Feb 2011)

Reposteo.....



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *Chervonets (URSS)*
> Peso: 8,6 g; ley: 900 /1000
> Contenido de oro puro: *7,74 gr.*
> Precio: 3,9% sobre spot
> ...




.
.
.

*Lingote 100 gramos 999,9 - marca oficial LBMA.*
Precio: 2,9% sobrespot).
Gastos de envío: 25 euros.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Mar 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Pongo a la venta:
> 
> -- 2 onzas Krugerrand al precio que marque munters en el momento que se cierre la operación.
> 
> ...




Quedan:

-- 2 onzas Krugerrand al precio que marque munters en el momento que se cierre la operación.

-- 20 Kookaburras 2011 a 30€ encapsuladas


----------



## Depeche (1 Mar 2011)

Quería hacer una pregunta a los entendidos en onzas de plata.
He encontrado un anuncio de una venta de onzas de plata Libertad Mexicanas,que incluye 14 monedas correlativas desde los años 1982 al 1996 y quería saber si esas monedas pueden tener un valor superior por el echo de ser correlativas y de unos años en los que quizá no salieron tantas monedas. Me está entrando la tentación de pujar por ellas, pero no tengo claro si vale la pena. Hasta ahora todas las que he ido comprando han sido onzas sin circular encapsuladas desde los años 2006 para aquí,sobretodo Silver Eagles,Filarmonicas,Koalas y kookaburra,pero sobre estas monedas de estos años estoy un poco pez.
Agradecería cualquier comentario que me pueda ayudar.
Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Mar 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Quería hacer una pregunta a los entendidos en onzas de plata.
> He encontrado un anuncio de una venta de onzas de plata Libertad Mexicanas,que incluye 14 monedas correlativas desde los años 1982 al 1996 y quería saber si esas monedas pueden tener un valor superior por el echo de ser correlativas y de unos años en los que quizá no salieron tantas monedas. Me está entrando la tentación de pujar por ellas, pero no tengo claro si vale la pena. Hasta ahora todas las que he ido comprando han sido onzas sin circular encapsuladas desde los años 2006 para aquí,sobretodo Silver Eagles,Filarmonicas,Koalas y kookaburra,pero sobre estas monedas de estos años estoy un poco pez.
> Agradecería cualquier comentario que me pueda ayudar.
> Saludos.



No tienen ningún valor numismático. Paga el metal.

Pero tienes mejor opción comprando monedas de 12 euros por debajo del spot (pagas 12 euros y sólo la plata ya vale 13,30)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-118.html


----------



## Depeche (1 Mar 2011)

Gracias por tu rápida respuesta Monsterspeculator.


----------



## Frommer (1 Mar 2011)

Hola a todos

Mi primer mensaje tras un tiempo leyendo es una pregunta de novato:

hay información en el foro sobre como una persona que no sabe de oro ni plata puede asegurarse de que lo que compra en una tienda o hereda de la abuela es de verdad oro y plata? hay alguna "maquinita" como esas de los bares que detectan billetes falsos?

y la segunda parte, si es de verdad oro y plata, como se sabe a ciencia cierte el % de metal? es decir, como se distingue si un tenedor de la vajilla de la abuela es plata al 999% o al 925%?

Si ya está respondido lamento dar la lata pero no lo encuentro.

Muchas gracias a todos por este estupendo foro un tanto friki y divertido a la vez que serio e interesante.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Mar 2011)

Frommer dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Mi primer mensaje tras un tiempo leyendo es una pregunta de novato:
> 
> ...



este no es post para lo que preguntas, abre uno nuevo mejor.


----------



## asqueado (1 Mar 2011)

Frommer dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Mi primer mensaje tras un tiempo leyendo es una pregunta de novato:
> 
> ...



Como bien te han dicho, no es el sitio apropiado, pero
bueno voy a intentar contestarte a lo que preguntas, veras cada dia salen mas articulos donde comprobar los metales preciosos, pero de momento estan prohibitivos para los ciudadanos normales y corrientes, ( sobrepasa la cifra de tres digitos),generalmente lo estan comprando los COMPRA-ORO, porque ya ni se molestan en comprobar nada simplemente meten la pieza en el analizador o balanza de comprobardor y le sale de lo que esta compuesta la misma
te pongo un video de uno de los comprobadores

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrWwQAWROwQ

las caracteristicas son

Aplicaciones: detección del contenido de metales preciosos oro, plata y cobre. 

Aplicaciones: especialmente diseñado para la detección de (Cd, Pb, Cr, Hg, Br), análisis completo de elementos. 
Este instrumento funciona mediante rayos X proyectados sobre la muestra, los átomos de la muestra reflejan otros rayos X secundarios de características fluorescentes con su propia energía. Luego el dispositivo puede identificar los diferentes elementos y su contenido puede ser medido. (Ordenador no incluido)



Elementos medibles
Oro, plata, cobre, zinc, níquel, paladio, platino, rodio, cadmio, rutenio,…

Profundidad de medida
100 µ

Precisión
0.1% (para muestras cuyo contenido es >96%)

Rango medida
0.1% - 99.99%

Elementos de medida
K a U

Temperatura ambiente
15ºC – 30ºC

Humedad del ambiente
35% - 70%

Tiempo de prueba
60-300 segundos

Corriente:
AC 220V ±5V (Se recomienda estabilizador de corriente)

Peso
30kg

Dimensiones cámara
310x300x100mm


luego estan los comprobadores de kilataje de toda la vida, pero eso es mas largo de contar y no es tan efectivo como lo descrito anteriormente, ya que puede estar chapado por varias capas de oro o plata.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Mar 2011)

Frommer dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Mi primer mensaje tras un tiempo leyendo es una pregunta de novato:
> 
> ...



Se me ocurre que puedes ir a un compro oro a que te lo tasen, supongo que harán las comprobaciones pertinentes y te dirán lo que hay, si no te toca algún estafador que tire a la baja el kilataje, lamentablemente el mundo está lleno de gentuza así.


----------



## holdem (1 Mar 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 sin circular. 
37,5 gramos de oro, 1,21 oz (41,67 gr de peso total).
Entrega en mano en Granada, o envío por correo certificado.
Precio: 1250 euros 
Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421

Precio mínimo garantizado, compara con munster, ebay, milanuncios, etc.


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Mar 2011)

Pongo a la venta 2 Krugerrand a 1075€ cada una + gastos de envio.


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Mar 2011)

Me quedan a la venta 20 kookaburras 2011 a 31 ( he actualizado precios) + gastos de envios.

También me queda alguna onza de oro suelta a precio de Munters

info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## juan35 (7 Mar 2011)

Inversionoro gracias, todo ok


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Mar 2011)

Un Placer Juan35.. Ya sabes, para lo que necesites..

Un saludo.


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Mar 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Me quedan a la venta 20 kookaburras 2011 a 31 ( he actualizado precios) + gastos de envios.
> 
> También me queda alguna onza de oro suelta a precio de Munters
> 
> info @ inversionoro.es




Toda la plata vendida..

Queda algo de oro en monedas y lingote pequeño.. todo a precio que marque Munters..

info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## mdskrb (7 Mar 2011)

Hola estaria interesado en comprar un lingote de Oro de 1kg. pero que sea por debajo de fixing y que sea good delivery. 

Mandarme privado. Gracias


----------



## vigobay (7 Mar 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Quería hacer una pregunta a los entendidos en onzas de plata.
> He encontrado unhttp://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/clear.gif anuncio de una venta de onzas de plata Libertad Mexicanas,que incluye 14 monedas correlativas desde los años 1982 al 1996 y quería saber si esas monedas pueden tener un valor superior por el echo de ser correlativas y de unos años en los que quizá no salieron tantas monedas. Me está entrando la tentación de pujar por ellas, pero no tengo claro si vale la pena. Hasta ahora todas las que he ido comprando han sido onzas sin circular encapsuladas desde los años 2006 para aquí,sobretodo Silver Eagles,Filarmonicas,Koalas y kookaburra,pero sobre estas monedas de estos años estoy un poco pez.
> Agradecería cualquier comentario que me pueda ayudar.
> Saludos.



La moneda es como cualquier otra onza bullion de plata. No tiene valor numismático pero como inversión es interesante si el precio de compra también lo es. Respecto a las del BDE no te ciegues por el precio de la plata que poseen porque el problema es que no se sabe cuando se terminarán y cuando lo hagan es muy posible que se paguen bastante por debajo del spot de la plata (no será tan simple venderlas a buen precio). Como bancolchón son ideales en vez de papelitos y todos deberíamos tener un stock (yo mismo también lo tengo), como inversión las libertades son buenas porque el bullion siempre lo podrás vender por encima del spot sin ningún problema en España (ya hay tiendas que ofrecen el spot más 1 euro y pico). 
Aquí todo se trataría de tener una bola de cristal y si acertamos que estoy seguro que así será la plata seguirá subiendo en los próximos meses y años y entonces el rendimiento de las onzas bullion será mucho mayor que las del BDE. El tiempo lo demostrará. Eso sí si la plata fuese para abajo perderás dinero aunque esto es lo primero que tienes que valorar inversión con más riesgo pero más beneficios o inversión sin riesgo pero con menos beneficios. Diversifica, lee y no saca tus propias conclusiones con la información que dispones en estos hilos.

Si quieres hechar un vistazo tengo un mensaje acerca del rendimiento de monedas de 12 euros versus Bullion de los últimos meses. 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/190908-comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a-122.html#post4022595

Los que en Noviembre-Diciembre-Enero-Febrero hayan comprado karlillos en lugar de Bullion han salido sin revalorización y los que hayan comprado bullion están con unas plusvalías latentes considerables. Lo mejor es tener de ambos tipos en el porcentaje que tu decidas.


----------



## Omegas (8 Mar 2011)

Actualizo:

Pongo a la venta una serie de KRUGERRANDS. (totalmente nuevos, sin circular)

1 Onza - 1/2 Onza - 1/4 Onza - 1/10 Onza por: 1900 Eu
50 pesos MEJICANOS por: 1200 Eu

jcoinstore@gmail.com


----------



## el_andorrano (8 Mar 2011)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco krugerrands a 1065 y Filarmonicas nuevas del 2011 a 29€

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (9 Mar 2011)

Pongo a la venta Krugerrands a 1065€ + gastos de envio. El precio lo mantengo durante el día de hoy.


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (9 Mar 2011)

Lingote Oro Sempsa 100gr a 3.350€ + gastos de envio, El precio para el día de hoy (9-03-2011)

info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2011)

Tras comprarle alguna monedilla de plata a Inversionoro, puedo decir que todo ha ido OK. 

Ya se ha pedido en el foro más de una vez, pero por una más... ¿No se podría implantar en él algún sistema de puntos y de esta forma "acreditar" a alguien que vende como "fiable"?

Gracias de nuevo Inversionoro.


----------



## Inversionoro (11 Mar 2011)

Gracias a ti bmbnct


----------



## Depeche (11 Mar 2011)

Yo tambien quiero decir que tras comprar monedas ayer a El Andorrano, todo Ok,muy recomendable, fui personalmente a la tienda y el trato fue exquisito.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Mar 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya se ha pedido en el foro más de una vez, pero por una más... ¿No se podría implantar en él algún sistema de puntos y de esta forma "acreditar" a alguien que vende como "fiable"?



Una cosa que se me ha ocurrido sería poner un comentario en el perfil de la otra persona.


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Una cosa que se me ha ocurrido sería poner un comentario en el perfil de la otra persona.



O con un simple post que se pongan los tratos entre foreros ya valdria tb ;-)


----------



## Cordoba (11 Mar 2011)

Por mi parte decir que hice una operación con punto de control, y todo cojonudo, un saludo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> O con un simple post que se pongan los tratos entre foreros ya valdria tb ;-)



Yo creo que sería mejor lo del comentario en el perfil, así no habría que ir buscando por un hilo entre los mensajes. Simplemente apretas a ver perfil, y allí ves qué opina la gente que ha hecho transacciones con ese usuario.


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Yo creo que sería mejor lo del comentario en el perfil, así no habría que ir buscando por un hilo entre los mensajes. Simplemente apretas a ver perfil, y allí ves qué opina la gente que ha hecho transacciones con ese usuario.



Pues eso hay que comentarselo al "jefazo" y veo dificil que lo haga jejejeje


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues eso hay que comentarselo al "jefazo" y veo dificil que lo haga jejejeje



Bueno, no hace falta cambiar nada, lo único es que los foreros se vayan acostumbrando a entrar en el perfil de los usuarios para ver ahí los comentarios de otros. Además estaría bien porque también ves quién es el que está dando un "voto" positivo o negativo. No sería algo como el contador de "gracias", que no sabes de dónde vienen.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Mar 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Yo creo que sería mejor lo del comentario en el perfil, así no habría que ir buscando por un hilo entre los mensajes. Simplemente apretas a ver perfil, y allí ves qué opina la gente que ha hecho transacciones con ese usuario.





Vedast dijo:


> Bueno, no hace falta cambiar nada, lo único es que los foreros se vayan acostumbrando a entrar en el perfil de los usuarios para ver ahí los comentarios de otros. Además estaría bien porque también ves quién es el que está dando un "voto" positivo o negativo. No sería algo como el contador de "gracias", que no sabes de dónde vienen.



El problema es los multis que pondrían comentarios buenos...si tienes que investigar quien pone las opiniones estamos en lo mismo.

Simplemente yo animo al que quiera vender a que participe y aporte en el foro. De esa manera se da a conocer y crea una credibilidad. Venir al foro sólo para vender no me parece muy correcto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Mar 2011)

Pongo a la venta 10 monedas elefantes de somalia 2010







Precio 29€ / moneda + envio o trato en mano en cantabria/vizcaya.


----------



## carlosmartinez (14 Mar 2011)

Vendo 4 onzas de plata, todas del 2010. 
- 1 Panda 
- 1 Kookaburra 
- 1 Elefante 
- 1 Filarmonica 

Sueltas a 28 euros y las 4 juntas a 105 euros + gastos de envio o en mano en Barcelona.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Mar 2011)

A los que hayáis comprado, por favor, podríais decir ¿Qué empresa habéis usado para el envío y cuánto os ha costado?
Al ser monedas de plata ¿es recomendable usar un transporte que ofrezca seguridad extra o con el normal lo más probable es que no tengas problemas si escamoteas bien la carga dentro del envase?


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (15 Mar 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Si quieres por mensaje privado te digo donde las compran ,pero eso si, para que merezcan la pena llevarlas a fundir en vez de al bde la plata a 50 euros minimo.
> 
> Tienes un mensaje privado.



Y yo me pregunto.... ¿los que viven por el norte (principalmente Aragón, navarra, P. vasco y cataluña) no pueden ir a Francia a fundir tranquilamente y vender por un precio próximo al spot - 3%??

Los de castilla, extremadura; galicia y andalucia a Portugal a vender la plata y fundirla tranquilamente a precio spot -3%??

En esos paises los karlillos no son monedas de curso legal y tienen una ley 925 milesimas (facilmente comprobable por la gente del gremio)....
Además siempre he dicho que es la ley habitual en joyeria y por tanto medio o un kilito a cualquier joyero siempre le vendrá bien, no tiene más que coger su soplete y dar gas y para trabajar en su taller... perfecto! 

A simple vista no parece tan dificil.. ienso:


----------



## skifi (15 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> A los que hayáis comprado, por favor, podríais decir ¿Qué empresa habéis usado para el envío y cuánto os ha costado?



Paquete Azul de Correos, 6 eurillos.


----------



## Depeche (16 Mar 2011)

Tienes privado mio desde hace unos dias.






carlosmartinez dijo:


> Vendo 4 onzas de plata, todas del 2010.
> - 1 Panda
> - 1 Kookaburra
> - 1 Elefante
> ...


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Mar 2011)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto.... ¿los que viven por el norte (principalmente Aragón, navarra, P. vasco y cataluña) no pueden ir a Francia a fundir tranquilamente y vender por un precio próximo al spot - 3%??
> 
> Los de castilla, extremadura; galicia y andalucia a Portugal a vender la plata y fundirla tranquilamente a precio spot -3%??
> 
> ...



Le recuerdo que compartimos con Francia la moneda única, el euro. Así que supongo que los carlillos son de curso legal allí también.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Le recuerdo que compartimos con Francia la moneda única, el euro. Así que supongo que los carlillos son de curso legal allí también.



No, no lo son, alli son de curso legal las suyas, pero las conmemorativas solo son en el pais emisor.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Mar 2011)

Pongo a la venta 10 monedas elefantes de somalia 2010







Precio 29€ / moneda + envio o trato en mano en cantabria/vizcaya.


----------



## Depeche (16 Mar 2011)

Buenas a tod@s, estoy interesado en comprar más onzas de plata. Si alguien tiene a la venta que contacte conmigo y me diga lo que tiene y precio por favor.
Un saludo.


----------



## holdem (17 Mar 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1,21oz de oro puro de 1946. Está sin circular, precio 1200 euros. Precio mínimo garantizado y por debajo del spot, compara con ebay, milanuncios, gold rates, etc. La semana que viene estará más cara. Entrega en mano en Granada, Iznájar, Rute o Lucena o envío por correo certificado.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## burbujasplot (17 Mar 2011)

vendos duros de plata de alfonso XII y XIII, 25 gr de plata de 925 milesimas.
12 euros cada uno.


----------



## mc_toni (17 Mar 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1,21oz de oro puro de 1946. Está sin circular, precio 1200 euros. Precio mínimo garantizado y por debajo del spot, compara con ebay, milanuncios, gold rates, etc. La semana que viene estará más cara. Entrega en mano en Granada, Iznájar, Rute o Lucena o envío por correo certificado.
> 
> Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
> 
> Teléfono: 633146421



Holdem lo tuyo es perseverancia! Animo con la venta! :Aplauso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> vendos duros de plata de alfonso XII y XIII, 25 gr de plata de 925 milesimas.
> 12 euros cada uno.



Los duros contienen 22,5 gramos de plata fina y la ley es de 900 milésimas.


----------



## burbujasplot (17 Mar 2011)

tengo 6, 2 de ellas con estrella en mbc, la 1985-87 y la1981-81.
Si alguien quiere todas por 60 euros. 
También tengo 100 pts de paco por 4 euros.


----------



## Platón (17 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> tengo 6, 2 de ellas con estrella en mbc, la 1985-87 y la1981-81.
> Si alguien quiere todas por 60 euros.
> También tengo 100 pts de paco por 4 euros.



¿4 € por pakillo?¿y los duros a 10€?

Muy barato vende usted, le recomiendo que se replantee sus precios si realmente su venta es honrada.

Cotización Compra-Venta

De nada.


----------



## Platón (17 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Su nick lo dice todo, la burbuja ha estallado.



O eso o no se ha enterado de lo que ha pasado en el último añito...

Me esta haciendo pensar en vender mis karlos y todo...


----------



## Depeche (17 Mar 2011)

Por cierto,quiero informar que doy fe de que el usuario gamusino30 es una persona de total confianza para comprar monedas,ayer quedé con el para hacerle una compra y todo perfecto,un tio honrado y genial.


----------



## burbujasplot (17 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Su nick lo dice todo, la burbuja ha estallado.



La pagina que has puesto, alguién ha comprado o ha vendido algo?


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> La pagina que has puesto, alguién ha comprado o ha vendido algo?



Si, yo personalmente, y conozco varios foreros que tambien lo han hecho. 100% recomendable. Encima es forero: El_andorrano


----------



## bmbnct (17 Mar 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Si, yo personalmente, y conozco varios foreros que tambien lo han hecho. 100% recomendable. Encima es forero: El_andorrano



Aprovecho para decir, ya que en su día se me paso, que yo también he tratado con El_andorrano y fue todo perfecto.


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2011)

Andorrano queremos comisión!! :XX: (acepto karlillos)


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (17 Mar 2011)

De el_andorrano todo el mundo habla bien pero para mi el único problema que tengo para hacer tratos con el son mas de 600 km ... yo vivo en Madrid y el en Barcelona 8:


----------



## Depeche (17 Mar 2011)

Yo tambien he tratado con el andorrano, y todo perfecto. Recomendable 100%


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Mar 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo tambien he tratado con el andorrano, y todo perfecto. Recomendable 100%



tienes un privi mio


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> tienes un privi mio



Te has adelantado, y es que vas a más de 110 km granuja, como te pille Roba-y-acaba te vas a enterar.


----------



## Overlord (19 Mar 2011)

Esto que voy a decir no lo digo por enfado, lo digo porque creo que es bueno que estas cosas se sepan si pretendemos que este sea un sitio serio para hacer tratos con gente seria.

El forero burbujasplot se ha echado atrás en el trato que teníamos ya cerrado sobre la venta de sus duros y pakillo. No me parece nada serio por su parte y yo por la mía no volveré a hacer caso de oferta alguna que proponga. Yo doy mi palabra de que voy a comprar algo y la mantengo siempre, espero lo mismo por la otra parte por no ir haciéndole perder el tiempo a la gente.

Tampoco me parecen serios los comentarios de los foreros gamusino30 y Platón, que supongo han tenido que ver algo en la espantada del forero burbujasplot. 

Efectivamente los precios de venta por esos duros eran buenos, pero no creo yo que eso le tenga que importar a nadie, siendo que nadie ha obligado a burbujasplot a ponerles ese precio, si no sabe lo que vale lo que vende que no se meta en estas cosas, cosa que dudo porque este forero entiende de monedas como demuestran sus comentarios en el hilo sobre numismatica.

Tampoco es la primera vez que veo comentarios de esos en este hilo. Si a la gente le parece caro o barato un precio, que compre o no compre ,pero que deje de joder, que a nadie le importa lo que piense. Este es un HILO PARA COMPRA Y VENTA ENTRE FOREROS no para postear chorraditas y comentarios. Para hablar de metales o del tiempo tenemos otros hilos.

Y que conste que no es por los duros, que en el fondo son cuatro euros de mierda, es que llevo tiempo queriendo decir esto y ahora creo que era buena ocasión.


----------



## burbujasplot (19 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Esto que voy a decir no lo digo por enfado, lo digo porque creo que es bueno que estas cosas se sepan si pretendemos que este sea un sitio serio para hacer tratos con gente seria.
> 
> El forero burbujasplot se ha echado atrás en el trato que teníamos ya cerrado sobre la venta de sus duros y pakillo. No me parece nada serio por su parte y yo por la mía no volveré a hacer caso de oferta alguna que proponga. Yo doy mi palabra de que voy a comprar algo y la mantengo siempre, espero lo mismo por la otra parte por no ir haciéndole perder el tiempo a la gente.
> 
> ...



Creo que conmigo te estás equivocando.
Para sacarte de dudas, que diga algo la persona con quién he tratado después de ti.
Tranquilo, no saldrá nadie, porque no la hay.
He cometido el error de vender algo que no era mio todavía, 
De todas formas, era un lote que me quería quitar de encima enseguida, para pagar a la otra persona.
Es verdad, que vendía los duros 3 euros más baratos y regalaba el paquillo, pero me ahorraba gastos de envio, gasolina y tiempo.
Y si todo iba bién, la otra persona me proporcionaba un lote bastante más grande, y todos contentos.
Pero en fin, todo a la mierda, ya te he pedido disculpas y te di explicaciones, creo que tu sólo te has montado una película, podías haberme preguntado antes.
Un saludo.


----------



## Platón (19 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Esto que voy a decir no lo digo por enfado, lo digo porque creo que es bueno que estas cosas se sepan si pretendemos que este sea un sitio serio para hacer tratos con gente seria.
> 
> El forero burbujasplot se ha echado atrás en el trato que teníamos ya cerrado sobre la venta de sus duros y pakillo. No me parece nada serio por su parte y yo por la mía no volveré a hacer caso de oferta alguna que proponga. Yo doy mi palabra de que voy a comprar algo y la mantengo siempre, espero lo mismo por la otra parte por no ir haciéndole perder el tiempo a la gente.
> 
> ...




*Tiene usted toda la razón. Le pido disculpas si me he extralimitado*, verá que nunca he criticado a nadie por vender caro como aquí se ha hecho, cada uno vender lo caro que puede. En cuanto a lo barato, dentro de unos límites deberíamos intentar crear un mercado HONRADO entre caballeros.

Mi post intentaba evitar un "timo" en toda regla. No me creo que alguien que sepa mínimamente lo que tiene entre manos ofrezca precios de hace ya varios años. De ahí que escribiera "si la venta es honrada".

Como ha podido ver la venta no podría haber sido honrada, puesto que el vendedor no lo es si recula como una rata. Si tenía el trato cerrado con usted debería hacerse cargo, y más con esas cantidades ínfimas. No tiene excusa, y decir que vende algo que todavía no era suyo no hace sino empeorar su imagen.

Lo siento por usted, pero piense que más ha ganado el foro y los problemas que se ha evitado. Lo barato sale caro.


----------



## Overlord (19 Mar 2011)

Nada nuevo, las respuestas son las esperadas. Cada uno queda como lo que es, el forero Platón como un señor y los demás se retratan solos. 

Que conste que no culpo a gamusino30 o Platón de la actitud del forero burbujasplot, solo aprovechaba para decir algo que creo que es evidente. Intentemos mantener el hilo limpio de comentarios que no sean de compra-venta. Si alguien se ha sentido ofendido es su problema.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Mar 2011)

Yo le mande un MP (a burbujasplot) y ni se digno en responderme....


----------



## viriato (19 Mar 2011)

lo que yo no entiendo, es que variedad de precios entre unos sitios y otros.
yo en Madrid lo máximo que me daban por una onza eran 11 euros y por un paquillo 7. y fue cuando leyendo el foro me enteré por unos de vosotros de la joyería andorrano, vale la pena.
pero lo que mas me llama la atención, es que el viernes preguntando en un compro oro y plata que había al lado del dentista, a ver si amortizaba la visita, le dejo encima mis duros de plata, un real de a ocho un par de paquillos, 3 de 2 ptas, y 3 pesetas, en fin chatarra de plata que ya no quería, y no os lo vais a creer, no me daba ni 20 euros.
por el paquillo me daba 2 euros, no daba crédito.


----------



## Depeche (20 Mar 2011)

Sigo interesado en comprar onzas de plata, ¿alguien mas está interesado en vender?


----------



## Eldenegro (20 Mar 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Sigo interesado en comprar onzas de plata, ¿alguien mas está interesado en vender?



Habla con El Andorrano


----------



## Depeche (20 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Esta semana toca visita al BDE, te puedo dar hasta 40 onzas a 28 euros. Si te interesa comentamos (filarmonicas, eagles, libertades).



Perfecto gamusino30,si que me interesa,ya me dirás cuando te va bien.
Contacta conmigo por privado o si quieres hablamos por telefono.
Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2011)

Para Despeche y quien quiera.

Me gustaria hacer un pedido a Alemania para completar algunas series que men faltan, y si alguien se anime, pues compartiriamos los gastos de envio y ademas las comprariamos mas baratas.

Si alguien quiere, que lo deje aqui y asi vemos cuantos somos mas o menos. A muchos foreros he vendido y he comprado, asi que ya saben que soy de fiar.

Sobre la web donde comprar, me da igual mientras sea la mas barata.

Saludos.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Para Despeche y quien quiera.
> 
> Me gustaria hacer un pedido a Alemania para completar algunas series que men faltan, y si alguien se anime, pues compartiriamos los gastos de envio y ademas las comprariamos mas baratas.
> 
> ...



A mí me gustaría, pero sólo puedo comprar una cantidad muy pequeña. 

¿Qué zona de España es la tuya? Porque a mí me interesaría si vivieses por la zona de Andalucía Occidental, pero creo haber leído en algún que otro post tuyo anterior que eres de la zona del golfo de Vizcaya, no?


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> A mí me gustaría, pero sólo puedo comprar una cantidad muy pequeña.
> 
> ¿Qué zona de España es la tuya? Porque a mí me interesaría si vivieses por la zona de Andalucía Occidental, pero creo haber leído en algún que otro post tuyo anterior que eres de la zona del golfo de Vizcaya, no?



Si, lo mio es la zona norte, por la cornisa cantabrica me muevo bastante, pero tb bajo cada x meses a Madrid. De todos modos, si hay gente de varios sitios, con madar a uno y luego alli distribuir se podria hacer. Y da igual la cantidad, mi pedido tp va a ser enorme, simplemente es para completar algunas onzas de colecciones, que por supuesto no pienso pagar a 40 € que me pueden pedir en una tienda o ebay.

He mirado en anlagegold24 y ya no envian plata a españa por haber pasado el cupo.

Lo mas barato que he encontrado y que envie es: Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Silber 1 oz (Unze)

Si alguno sabe alguno mejor que avise.


----------



## Eldenegro (20 Mar 2011)

Si miras en las webs alemanas, depende del producto que vayas a pedir, esta mejor de precio en unas o en otras. Luego hay que sumar el envio.

La ultima que compre fue en Gold Dreams, pero el envio es super lento (eso si, bastante bien de precio)


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Aunque todos ya lo saben, tb doy fe que puntodecontrol es de fiar.



gracias compi ;-)


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Si miras en las webs alemanas, depende del producto que vayas a pedir, esta mejor de precio en unas o en otras. Luego hay que sumar el envio.
> 
> La ultima que compre fue en Gold Dreams, pero el envio es super lento (eso si, bastante bien de precio)



gracias por la info, que te valio el envio y cuanto te tardo?
pago por transfe bancaria, no?

saludos.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> De todos modos, si hay gente de varios sitios, con madar a uno y luego alli distribuir se podria hacer.



Pues por eso lo digo, eso es pagar transporte dos veces. Creo que es una buena idea pero para gente de la misma zona geográfica, que sólo paguen una vez el envío.


----------



## Depeche (20 Mar 2011)

Yo también doy fe de que puntodecontrol es de fiar, yo por mi parte podria estar interesado,pero para este mes ya he acabado el cupo,he comprado mucha plata,y con la que le voy a comprar ahora a gamusino,de momento voy servido para este mes,pero de cara al mes que viene si que me interesará,si encontrais algo que valga la pena podeis contar conmigo,pero como digo yo a partir de final de abril,principio de mayo.


----------



## ordago (21 Mar 2011)

Compraría pakillos a 10 euros y hércules de 50 a 20 euros.En Madrid.

ferordago@yahoo.es

o privado


----------



## Overlord (21 Mar 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Que conste que *no culpo a gamusino30 o Platón de la actitud del forero burbujasplot*, solo aprovechaba para decir algo que creo que es evidente. *Intentemos mantener el hilo limpio de comentarios que no sean de compra-venta. Si alguien se ha sentido ofendido es su problema*





gamusino30 dijo:


> Oye a mi no me metas en *tus negocios de usurero*. Estaba claro que burbujasplot no iba a vender nada (prueba de ello es que no tiene ningún MP mio). Si *has tenido una erección pensado que ibas a cazar a un pardillo* es tu problema, tanto yo como platón hemos avisado, con mas o menos ironia, que el tongo se veía de lejos.







gamusino30 dijo:


> Por alusiones, *eres un lloron*. A ver si maduras y *dejas de culpar a los demas* de tus fracasos personales.




Tranquiiilo, tranquilo machote que te pasas de frenada 

No se quien cojones te crees que eres para llamarme usurero, caza pardillos y llorón ¿ me conoces tu de algo mierdecilla?

Si tengo que decir algo que no me parece bien lo diré, te joda a ti o quien sea. Seras muy serio en los tratos que haces con los foreros, pero sigues siendo un soplapoyas igualmente . 

No voy a manchar más el hilo y tampoco te molestes en contestar, con ir al ignore ya esta solucionado, tu mierda desaparecera de mi pantalla.


----------



## QuepasaRey (21 Mar 2011)

He estado cotilleando un rato webs para poder pagar oro y plata por Paypal, y he dado con alguna yankee, alguno sabe si en europa aceptan este pago?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A pesar de que alguno se pueda enfadar por comentar en un hilo de "Venta". Los elefantes van a 40 pavos.
> 
> Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - 100 Sh Elefant 2010
> Ya lo decia fem ...



No veo precio de recompra...¿Tú si?


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> gracias por la info, que te valio el envio y cuanto te tardo?
> pago por transfe bancaria, no?
> 
> saludos.



Transferencia a banco aleman (pero hay varios bancos que te las dan gratix)

Tardaron casi un mes entre que si reciben, lo preparan y lo envian


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Mar 2011)

Pongo a la venta monedas Krugerrand a precio de Munters + gastos de envio

info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Vedast_borrado (21 Mar 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> He estado cotilleando un rato webs para poder pagar oro y plata por Paypal, y he dado con alguna yankee, alguno sabe si en europa aceptan este pago?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yo tampoco he encontrado europeas, y que acepten tarjeta de crédito sólo una de Mónaco, que la puso alguien en el foro.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Mar 2011)

5. La lucha por la jornada normal de trabajo. Leyes haciendo obligatoria la prolongación de la jornada de trabajo, desde mediados del siglo XIV hasta fines del siglo VII
¿Qué es una jornada de trabajo?" ¿Durante cuánto tiempo puede lícitamente el capital consumir la fuerza de trabajo cuyo valor diario paga? ¿Hasta qué punto puede prolongarse la jornada de trabajo más allá del tiempo necesario para reproducir la propia fuerza de trabajo? Ya hemos visto cómo responde el capital a estas preguntas: según él, la jornada de trabajo abarca las 24 horas del día, descontando únicamente las pocas horas de descanso, sin las cuales la fuerza de trabajo se negaría en absoluto a funcionar. Nos encontramos, en primer lugar, con la verdad, harto fácil de comprender, de que el obrero no es, desde que nace hasta que muere, más que fuerza de trabajo; por tanto, todo su tiempo disponible es, por obra de la naturaleza y por obra del derecho, tiempo de trabajo y pertenece, como es lógico, al capital para su incrementación. Tiempo para formarse una cultura humana, para perfeccionarse espiritualmente, para cumplir las funciones sociales del hombre, para el trato social, para el libre juego de las fuerzas físicas y espirituales de la vida humana, incluso para santificar el domingo –aun en la tierra de los santurrones, adoradores del precepto dominical72– ¡todo una pura pamema! En su impulso ciego y desmedido, en su hambre canina devoradora de trabajo excedente, el capital no sólo derriba las barreras morales, sino que derriba también las barreras puramente físicas de la jornada de trabajo. Usurpa al obrero el tiempo de que necesita su cuerpo para crecer, desarrollarse y conservarse sano. Le roba el tiempo indispensable para asimilarse el aire libre y la luz del sol. Le reduce el tiempo destinado a las comidas y lo incorpora siempre que puede al proceso de producción, haciendo que al obrero se le suministren los alimentos como a un medio de producción más, como a la caldera carbón y a la máquina grasa o aceite. Reduce el sueño sano y normal que concentra, renueva y refresca las energías, al número de horas de inercia estrictamente indispensables para reanimar un poco un organismo totalmente agotado. En vez de ser la conservación normal de la fuerza de trabajo la que trace el límite a la jornada, ocurre lo contrario: es el máximo estrujamiento diario posible de aquélla el que determina, por muy violento y penoso que resulte, el tiempo de descanso del obrero. El capital no pregunta por el límite de vida de la fuerza de trabajo. Lo que a él le interesa es, única y exclusivamente, el máximo de fuerza de trabajo que puede movilizarse y ponerse en acción durante una jornada. Y, para conseguir este rendimiento máximo, no tiene inconveniente en abreviar la vida de la fuerza de trabajo, al modo como el agricultor codicioso hace dar a la tierra un rendimiento intensivo desfalcando su fertilidad.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Mar 2011)

Por tanto, al alargar la jornada de trabajo, la producción capitalista, que es, en sustancia, producción de plusvalía, absorción de trabajo excedente, no conduce solamente al empobrecimiento de la fuerza humana de trabajo, despojada de sus condiciones normales dé desarrollo y de ejercicio físico y moral. Produce, además, la extenuación y la muerte prematuras de la misma fuerza de trabajo.73 Alarga el tiempo de producción del obrero durante cierto plazo a costa de acortar la duración de su vida.
Ahora bien: el valor de la fuerza de trabajo incluye el valor de las mercancías indispensables para la reproducción del obrero o para la perpetuación de la clase trabajadora. Por tanto, si esta prolongación antinatural de la jornada de trabajo a que forzosamente aspira el capital en su afán desmedido de incrementarse, acorta la duración de la vida individual de cada obrero y, por consiguiente, la de su fuerza de trabajo, se hará necesario reponer más prontamente las fuerzas desgastadas, lo que, a su vez, supondrá una partida mayor de costo de desgaste en la producción de la fuerza de trabajo, del mismo modo que la parte de valor que ha de reproducirse diariamente en una máquina es mayor cuanto más rápido sea su desgaste. Parece, pues, como si fuese el propio interés del capital el que aconsejase a éste la conveniencia de implantar una jornada normal de trabajo.


----------



## Platón (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No, no tienen precio de recompra. Pero me parece excesivamente alto e injustificado el precio de venta de los elefantes. No solo en esa web, sino en todas.



Si, totalmente injustificado, peeero si la quieres tener...tendrás que pasar por el aro ¿verdad que si?

o sino le reclamas al maestro armero que no tengan precio de recompra y demás tontunas, y que el mundo es injusto...y que los coleccionistas rompen el mercado y las milongas que se te ocurran.

veo que aquí unos siguen confundiendo churras con merinas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Si, totalmente injustificado, peeero si la quieres tener...tendrás que pasar por el aro ¿verdad que si?
> 
> o sino le reclamas al maestro armero que no tengan precio de recompra y demás tontunas, y que el mundo es injusto...y que los coleccionistas rompen el mercado y las milongas que se te ocurran.
> 
> veo que aquí unos siguen confundiendo churras con merinas.



Estamos de acuerdo que el que tenga el hobby de la numismática tendrá que pagar por ello. 

Por eso el que quiera metal como inversión tiene que huir de toda moneda con sobrespot importante. 

Por otra parte, se las están metiendo doblada a muchos haciendo creer que ciertas monedas van a tener ningún valor numismático en el futuro. Los elefantes no son en realidad más que rounds de metal (que alguno esté dispuesto a desembolsar más por el respaldo "oficial" somalí es de risa).


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2011)

Al final voy a pedir a https://www.silber-werte.de 

Si alguien quiere alguna y quiere hechar un ojo, que me avise pues quiero hacer el pedido esta semana (esperemos que no subo mucho la plata hoy ni esta semana)

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No, no tienen precio de recompra. Pero me parece excesivamente alto e injustificado el precio de venta de los elefantes. No solo en esa web, sino en todas.



Es normal. Controlan la distribución y marcan el precio que les da la gana. Otra cosa es que haya tontos que piquen y lo paguen.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Mar 2011)

Bien entrado el siglo XVII y lindando ya con la época de la gran industria, el capital, en Inglaterra, no había conseguido todavía adueñarse de la semana íntegra del obrero, ni aun pagándole el valor semanal de la fuerza de trabajo: la única excepción eran los obreros del campo. El hecho de que con el jornal de cuatro días pudiesen vivir una semana entera no les parecía a los obreros razón bastante para trabajar también a beneficio del capitalista los otros dos días. Una parte de los economistas ingleses, puesta al servicio del capital, denunciaba desaforadamente este abuso; otros, defendían a los obreros. Escuchemos, por ejemplo, la polémica entablada entre Postlethwayt, cuyo Diccionario comercial gozaba por aquel entonces del mismo predicamento que disfrutan hoy en día las obras de un MacCulloch o de un MacGregor, y el autor del Essay on Trade and Commerce, a quien citábamos más arriba.89
Postlethwayt dice, entre otras cosas: "No puedo poner fin a estas observaciones sin aludir a ese tópico trivial que corre por boca de demasiada gente, según el cual, si el obrero (industrious poor) puede ganar en 5 días lo suficiente para vivir, no quiere trabajar 6. De aquí arguyen ellos la necesidad de encarecer por medio de impuestos, o echando mano de otros recursos, incluso los artículos de primera necesidad, para de ese modo obligar a los artesanos y a los obreros de las manufacturas a trabajar ininterrumpidamente durante los seis días de la semana. Permítaseme discrepar de la opinión de esos grandes políticos que rompen una lanza por la esclavitud perpetua de la población obrera de este reino (the perpetual slavery of the working people); olvidan el proverbio aquel de all work and no play., (63). ¿No se llenan los ingleses la boca hablando de la ingeniosidad y destreza de sus artesanos y de los obreros de sus manufacturas, que hasta aquí han dado fama y crédito en el mundo entero a las mercancías británicas? ¿Y a qué razones se debía esto? Se debía, probablemente, al modo como nuestro pueblo obrero sabía distraerse, a su capricho. Sí se les obligase a trabajar todo el año, los seis días de la semana, repitiendo constantemente el mismo trabajo, ¿no embotaría esto su ingeniosidad, haciendo de ellos hombres necios y holgazanes, en vez de hombres diestros e inteligentes? ¿Y no perderían nuestros obreros su fama, lejos de conservarla, bajo el peso de esta eterna esclavitud?... ¿Qué clase de destreza y de arte podríamos esperar de estas bestias torturadas (hard driven animals)?... Muchos de ellos, ejecutan hoy en 4 días la misma cantidad de trabajo que un francés en 5 o 6. Y si se quiere convertir a los ingleses en eternos forzados de galeras, mucho nos tememos que caigan incluso por debajo (degenerate) de los franceses. La fama de bravura de nuestro pueblo en la guerra, ¿no se debe, de una parte, al magnífico rostbif y al excelente pudding inglés con que se alimenta, y de otra parte, y en no menor medida, a nuestro constitucional espíritu de libertad? ¿Por qué la gran ingeniosidad, la gran energía y la gran destreza de nuestros artesanos y de los obreros de nuestras manufacturas no ha de deberse a la libertad con que saben distraerse, a su modo? Y yo confío en que jamás perderán estos privilegios, ni la buena vida, de la que provienen a la par su laboriosidad y su bravura."90


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Este es un directorio de tiendas, muchas aceptan tarjeta y paypal Gold Silver Platinum bei MA-Shops: 250.000 Mnzen und Medaillen
> 
> Pero te advierto que son muy vivos. A parte de pedirte un 5% mas trataran de pedirte los datos de la tarjeta via e-mail y cargarte algun gasto de envio adicional.



Yo en MA (a una tienda alemana) he comprado una moneda de la coleccion de "El Cid" que me faltaba. Pague por paypal directamente desde la web al hacer el pedido y listos. Al dia siguiente me enviaron un email con la factura diciendo que pagos con paypal se cargaba un 4% y le dije que retrocedieran mi pago de paypal y les hacia una transferencia. No hicieron nada y tengo mi moneda, con el precio acordado y pagado por paypal.

La verdad es que los alemanes son gente seria para los negocios. Nada que ver con nuestros compatriotas


----------



## holdem (21 Mar 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1,21 oz de oro fino (37.5 gr) por 1225 euros. Entrega en mano por la zona de Granada-Córdoba-Málaga o envío por correo certificado por 5 euros más. Más barato que cualquier tienda o particular.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com

Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Mar 2011)

¿Por qué no le compramos entre todos la dichosa monedita?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Sean churras o merinos lo cierto es que Fem sabia perfectamente cuales eran las monedas que iban a tener mas overspot para sus inversores.



Overspot para comprar, que no para vender. Que algunos aún no os enteráis o no os queréis enterar.

Cuando vendas los elefantes a spot+80% nos lo cuentas...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A pesar de que alguno se pueda enfadar por comentar en un hilo de "Venta". Los elefantes van a 40 pavos.
> 
> Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - 100 Sh Elefant 2010
> Ya lo decia fem ...



Por 40 pavos tienes en ebay los elefantes coloreados y con el baño dorado pero los de plata de 2010 los puedes encontrar por menos de 30 tanto en ebay como en tiendas :

Mnzen und Edelmetall Shop - African Wildlife Elefant 1oz Silber (2011)

Mira los precios de CIODE y saca tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Por 40 pavos tienes en ebay los elefantes coloreados y con el baño dorado pero los de plata de 2010 los puedes encontrar por menos de 30 tanto en ebay como en tiendas :
> 
> Mnzen und Edelmetall Shop - African Wildlife Elefant 1oz Silber (2011)
> 
> Mira los precios de CIODE y saca tus propias conclusiones.



Esos son los del 2011


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2011)

Al final voy a pedir a https://www.silber-werte.de o http://www.muenzdiscount.de

Si alguien quiere alguna y quiere hechar un ojo, que me avise pues quiero hacer el pedido esta semana.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cordoba (21 Mar 2011)

Una pregunta , los precios no son tan buenos, o mejor dicho son igual de buenos que el andorrano, pero imagino que los costes de traansporte deben ser mayores, no?


Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Una pregunta , los precios no son tan buenos, o mejor dicho son igual de buenos que el andorrano, pero imagino que los costes de traansporte deben ser mayores, no?
> 
> 
> Saludos



El tema es la disponiblidad, no creo que el andorrano tenga las que quiero, pues de variedad tiene poca, eso si, los precios sin igual de buenos.
Y los gastos de envio supongo que seran algo menores.


----------



## vigobay (21 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Al final voy a pedir a https://www.silber-werte.de o http://www.muenzdiscount.de
> 
> Si alguien quiere alguna y quiere hechar un ojo, que me avise pues quiero hacer el pedido esta semana.
> 
> Un saludo.



Los costes de envío muenzdiscount.de eran muy altos (Sobre 40 euros más o menos mínimo). 

Yo te recomendaría http://www.silber-corner.de o Kronwitter Münzen . Hay muchas más pero esas tenían hace meses unos costes de envío más bajos y precios mejores en las monedas pero eso dependerá del momento y del sitio. Yo he comprado en esas dos tiendas y sobre todo en silber-corner funcionamiento buenísimo y envío bastante rápido a precios muy buenos. Otra cosa es que para pocas monedas posiblemente en el andorrano te salga casi igual o mejor.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Los costes de envío muenzdiscount.de eran muy altos (Sobre 40 euros más o menos mínimo).
> 
> Yo te recomendaría http://www.silber-corner.de o Kronwitter Münzen . Hay muchas más pero esas tenían hace meses unos costes de envío más bajos y precios mejores en las monedas pero eso dependerá del momento y del sitio. Yo he comprado en esas dos tiendas y sobre todo en silber-corner funcionamiento buenísimo y envío bastante rápido a precios muy buenos. Otra cosa es que para pocas monedas posiblemente en el andorrano te salga casi igual o mejor.



qu cobran esas dos por el envio?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Eso mismo digo, pero algunos no sabeis leer entre lineas.
> 
> El negocio de fem es *muy bueno*. Es un genio en lo suyo.
> 
> Por algo tiene su banco offshore, esta preparando una de financieras.



¿Banco offshore? ¿Una de financieras? :XX:

Creo que no te has informado correctamente...Pregúntales en la CNMV que son los que entienden de finanzas...


----------



## El cid (23 Mar 2011)

Vendo pakillos.

Interesados, decirme por privado a cuanto pagais.

Bonicos, limpitos y relucientes, del monton.


----------



## viriato (23 Mar 2011)

quiero vender medio escudo de carlos III de oro, en BC. A alguién le interesa?
acepto ofertas.


----------



## burbujasplot (23 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo le mande un MP (a burbujasplot) y ni se digno en responderme....



Creo que no has mirado tu bandeja de entrada.
En el mensaje te dije que estaban reservadas.
O a lo mejor eres un mentiroso. Como para fiarse de ti.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2011)

burbujasplot dijo:


> Creo que no has mirado tu bandeja de entrada.
> En el mensaje te dije que estaban reservadas.
> O a lo mejor eres un mentiroso. Como para fiarse de ti.



Pues yo no he recibido nada....

Y sobre fiarse de mi, aqui ya hay MUCHOS foreros que me han comprado y todo perfecto, asi que el unico que no eres de fiar pareces ser tu....::


----------



## burbujasplot (23 Mar 2011)

mira bién tus mensajes porque está ahí.
Lo que parece mentira, es que mientas en estas estupideces, cuanto más en algo más serio.


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Mar 2011)

"El gran defecto del sistema fabril, tal y como se halla instaurado en la actualidad –reza el primer informe del consejo central de la comisión de 25 de junio de 1833– consiste en obligar a extender el trabajo infantil al límite máximo de la jornada de trabajo del adulto. El único remedio para evitarlo, sin restringir el trabajo de los adultos, pues ello ocasionaría un daño mayor del que se quiere corregir, nos parece el plan de emplear dos turnos de niños." Y en efecto, bajo el nombre de "sistema de relevos" (System of Relays; relay significa, en inglés, lo mismo que en francés, el cambio de los caballos de posta en las distintas estaciones) se puso en práctica este "plan", enganchando al trabajo a un turno de niños de 9 a 13 años, desde las 5 y medía de la mañana hasta las 2 de la tarde, por ejemplo, a otro desde las 2 de la tarde hasta las 8 y media de la noche, etc.
Para recompensar a los señores fabricantes la insolencia con que habían venido ignorando todas las leyes sobre el trabajo infantil promulgadas; en los últimos 22 años, también esta vez se les procuró dorar un poco la píldora. El parlamento disponía que el VI de marzo de 1834 dejasen de trabajar en las fábricas más de 8 horas los niños menores de 11 años, el 1° de marzo de 1835 los de menos de 12 años y el 1º de marzo de 1836 los menores de 13. Este "liberalismo", tan complaciente con el "capital", era tanto más de agradecer cuanto que en sus informes testifícales ante la Cámara de los Comunes, los doctores Farre, Sir A. Carlisle, Sir B. Brodie, Sir C. Bell, Mr. Guthrie, etc., es decir, los médicos y cirujanos más eminentes de Londres, habían declarado que existía periculum in mora (66). Y el doctor Farre se expresaba en términos todavía más crudos: "La intervención del legislador es asimismo necesaria para prevenir la muerte en todas las formas en que puede sobrevenir prematuramente, y éste (el régimen fabril) es, sin ningún género de dudas, uno de los métodos más crueles que la ocasionan."103 El mismo parlamento "reformado", que, apiadándose de los señores fabricantes, seguía reteniendo durante unos cuantos años a niños menores de 13 en el infierno de 72 horas de trabajo fabril a la semana, prohibía a los plantadores, en la ley de emancipación, ley que administraba también la libertad con cuentagotas, que hiciesen trabajar a ningún enclavo negro más de 45 horas semanales. Pero el capital, al que estas concesiones no apaciguaron, ni mucho menos, abrió una estrepitosa campaña de agitación que duró varios años. En esta campaña se ventilaba principalmente la edad de las diversas categorías cuyo trabajo se limitaba a 8 horas diarias bajo el nombre de trabajo infantil, sometiéndolas a una determinada enseñanza obligatoria. Según la antropología capitalista, la edad infantil terminaba a los 10 años o, a lo sumo, a los 11. Conforme se acercaba el plazo final en que iba a entrar en vigor íntegramente la ley fabril, o sea, el año fatal de 1836, iba creciendo la furia tumultuaria de la chusma de los fabricantes. Y en efecto, los capitalistas consiguieron intimidar al gobierno hasta el punto de que en 1835 éste propuso que el límite de la edad infantil se rebajase de los 13 años a los 12. Pero la pressure from without(67) iba creciendo en términos amenazadores. A la Cámara de los Comunes le faltó valor para acceder a lo propuesto y se negó a lanzar entre las ruedas del capital más de 8 horas diarias a los muchachos de 13 años, y la ley de 1833 entró en vigor con todas sus consecuencias. Esta ley rigió sin alteración hasta junio de 1844.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Igual hay problemas con el servidor burbujasplot. Puntodecontrol no es ningún mentiroso. De todas formas el tema de los duros y pakillos a 2 euros creo que ya esta zanjado.



SI, puede ser, da igual, como bien dice gamusino30, ya esta zanjado y no pasa nada ;-)

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## hornblower (24 Mar 2011)

Vendo paquillos, duros plata, hércules y 5francos franceses (Luis Felipes, Napoleones) Consultar disponibilidad y precios por privado.


----------



## mc_toni (24 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y sobre fiarse de mi, aqui ya hay MUCHOS foreros que me han comprado y todo perfecto, asi que el unico que no eres de fiar pareces ser tu....::



He hecho dos compras a puntodecontrol y todo perfecto.


----------



## vigobay (24 Mar 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> qu cobran esas dos por el envio?



Pues depende de la cantidad y del peso pero hace un año en ambas estaban los portes entre 9 y 15 euros puesto en casa por 40 onzas. Yo ha sido donde más he comprado aunque está en Alemán y yo no tengo ni idea de Alemán. Para pagar por transferencia bancaria por supuesto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ahora que los mercados están alegres pongo a la venta:
> 
> - 1 Moneda de oro: *10 Francos Franceses* (1862) "Napoleón III". -> *98 euros*
> - 1 Moneda de oro: *1/2 Libra (2009)* soberano "Elizabeth II"; encapsulada desde el 1er dia ->* 130 euros*
> ...



Muy buenos precios compi.

User totalmente de fiar.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Cuantas onzas me recomiendas llevar para un viaje de 48 horas con 1 noche de hotel? El avión ida y vuelta tirao pero el alojamiento y gastos de entretenimiento npi.



A mi el alojamiento me salio 60-62 la noche en un hotel de una cadena española en pleno junio del año pasado. A unos 15min-20min en metro del mismo centro de bruselas: munters, gold4ex,...


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Mar 2011)

El segundo paso dado por los patronos se relacionaba con las pausas legales de las comidas. Oigamos a los inspectores de fábrica: "Desde la limitación de la jornada de trabajo a 10 horas, los fabricantes sostienen, aunque aún no hayan llevado este criterio hasta sus últimas consecuencias prácticas, que si, por ejemplo, se trabaja desde las 9 de la mañana hasta las 7 de la tarde, cumplen con los preceptos legales concediendo para comer una hora antes de las 9 de la mañana y media hora después de las 7 de la tarde, o sea hora y media en total. En algunos casos, conceden medía hora o una hora para la comida de mediodía, pero insistiendo en que no hay nada que les obligue a prescindir de la más mínima parte de la hora y media, en el transcurso de la jornada de diez horas."116 Los preceptos contenidos en la ley de 1844 acerca de las comidas sólo autorizaban a los obreros a comer y beber antes de entrar al trabajo y después de salir de él, es decir, ¡en sus casas! ¿Por qué los obreros no podían comer antes de las 9 de la mañana? ¿Qué se oponía a ello? Sin embargo, los juristas del reino fallaron que las comidas reglamentarias "debían concederse en descansos durante la jornada efectiva de trabajo, reputándose ilegal el hacer trabajar a los obreros diez horas seguidas, desde las 9 de la mañana hasta las 7 de la noche".117
Después de esta afectuosa demostración, el capital tanteó el terreno de la insubordinación mediante un paso que caía dentro de la letra de la ley de 1844, siendo, por tanto, legal.


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Mar 2011)

Yo camping en Grimbergen a 15 euros XDDDD

Muy buenas las cervezas.


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Pero eso es un viaje de placer en toda regla. ¿Verdad que cayó un coche de alquiler?



No exactamente... lo que no cayo fue avion...

Nos fuimos mi mujer y yo desde aqui en coche hasta alli y estuvimos una semana de "ruta cervecera"

PD: Merece la pena


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Mar 2011)

Aparte de la nueva potencia de fuerza que brota de la fusión de muchas energías en una, el simple contacto social engendra en la mayoría de los trabajos productivos una emulación y una excitación especial de los espíritus vitales, que exaltan la capacidad individual de rendimiento de cada obrero, razón por la cual doce personas reunidas rinden en una jornada simultánea de trabajo de 144 horas un producto total muy superior al que esos mismos 12 obreros rendirían trabajando aisladamente durante 12 horas o al que rendiría un obrero que trabajase 12 días seguidos.6 La razón de esto reside en que el hombre es, por naturaleza, sí no un animal político, como entiende Aristáteles,7 por lo menos un animal social.
Aunque los muchos obreros congregados ejecutan simultáneamente el mismo trabajo o un trabajo de la misma clase, puede ocurrir que los trabajos individuales de los distintos obreros, considerados como partes del trabajo colectivo, representen diversas fases del proceso de trabajo, fases que el objeto elaborado recorrerá más rápidamente gracias a la cooperación. Así, por ejemplo, cuando los peones albañiles forman una cadena de manos para subir los ladrillos desde el suelo hasta lo alto del andamio, cada peón realiza el mismo trabajo y, sin embargo, estos trabajos forman otras tantas partes continuas de una operación total, otras tantas fases que cada ladrillo tiene que recorrer en el proceso de trabajo y por medio de las cuales las 24 manos del obrero colectivo, suponiendo que sean 24, lo expiden a lo alto del andamio mucho más rápidamente de lo que lo harían las dos manos de un solo obrero, que tuviese que subir y bajar al andamio cada vez.8 El objeto sobre que recae el trabajo recorre el mismo trecho en un espacio de tiempo menor. También se combina el trabajo cuando, por ejemplo, se aborda por varios flancos a la vez la construcción de un edificio, aunque los obreros que cooperan realicen el mismo trabajo o un trabajo de la misma clase. Una jornada combinada de trabajo de 144 horas que ataque el objeto sobre que se trabaja por varias partes dentro del espacio, ya que el obrero combinado o el obrero colectivo tiene ojos y manos por delante y por detrás y posee, hasta cierto punto, el don de la ubicuidad, hace que el producto colectivo avance más rápidamente de lo que avanzaría en 12 jornadas de trabajo de 12 horas de obreros más o menos aislados, obligados a trabajar en un solo lugar. En el mismo tiempo, irán perfilándose varias partes locales del producto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Mar 2011)

*Elefante Somalia 2010*







Dispongo de 60 unidades.
A solo 30€ unidad. // Mas barata que cualquier moneda en anlagegold.

Hasta mañana a las 9 de la mañana, pues marcho y me las llevo las que no halla vendido para entregar donde voy.

De viernes a domingo andare por vizcaya, cantabria, asturias y lugo, por si alguien las quiere en mano. (Eso si, se ha de adaptar a mi horario)

*
TODO VENDIDO.*


----------



## vigobay (24 Mar 2011)

Bueno, me animo al ver los elefantes de Punto de Control a vender una moneda que tengo suelta que aún siendo bullion tiene el aliciente de ser especial al ser una tirada de sólo 5000 piezas. Es realmente preciosa coloreada y la envío en cápsula para mejor protección







*Face Value: 100 Shillings
Country: Somalia
Year: 2010
Extra: Color
Weight: One troy ounce of 99,9% pure silver 31.1 gramos

Diameter: 39 mm

Grade: UNC

Quality: Proof

Mintage: Limited edition of just 5000 pcs*​
*Precio 35 Euros más 4 de gastos de envío correo certificado*. Interesados enviar privado para exponer opciones de compra y pago.


*VENDIDA*


----------



## Omegas (25 Mar 2011)

Pongo a la venta:

3 krugers de 1 Onza a 1040 Eu./ Unidad
1 kruger de 1/2 Onza 520 Eu.
1 kruger de 1/4 Onza 260 Eu.

NUEVOS SIN CIRCULAR

Ubicación Barcelona.


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Mar 2011)

Pongo a la venta monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos a 1220€

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Mar 2011)

A la venta:

Krugerrand 1 OZ 1040€ (precio durante el fin de semana)


+ gastos envio


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2011)

Busco pandas, lunar series de australia, canguros y koalas de diversos años.
Si alguien tiene y quiere venderlos que me avise.

Por otro lado, he pedido a Alemania varias onzas, de las cuales me sobran las siguientes, por si alguien las quiere, las vendo por lo que me han costado, NO GANO NADA.

*5 Koalas 2011* (*LOS 5 RESERVADOS*)





Estas me salieron a 32,50€
*
15 "Osos" / Grizzly 5 $ Canada Wild Series / Tirada limitada a 1.000.000 en todo el mundo.*
(*5 RESERVADOS*) *QUEDAN 10*





Estas me salieron a 32€

Ojo, las tengo pedidas, pero no me llegaran hasta finales de la semana que viene, asi que estimo que yo las podria mandar la semana del 4 de Abril.


----------



## 123456 (27 Mar 2011)

Bueno, voy a ver si este hilo funciona;
Tengo unas onzas que me voy a deshacer de ellas con gran dolor y pesar, mirando lo que pagaban por ellas, veo que antes que venderlas se las regalo al banco:,he pensado que nos podemos salir beneficiados el comprador y yo por precio mas bajo.
Las que tengo son la siguientes;
3 Krugerrand
2 Filarmonicas
1 50$ de oro
1 50 pesos mexicanos

Todas estan en buen estado, pero la de 50$ de oro, esta IMPECABLE.
Prefieron hacerlo en mano en Madrid, si corren con gastos de envio mando por correo o mensajeria a cualquier sitio.
¿PRECIO? mirar en munters al precio que ellos las compran y a ese precio las vendo yo,ahora mismo la onza a 1021 euros y la de 50 pesos mexicanos a 1219 euros.
Por privado gracias.


----------



## 123456 (27 Mar 2011)

detalles de la de 50$


----------



## lulop (27 Mar 2011)

Hola buenas tardes,
Si hay algun interesado vendo 50 "pakillos" por 600 euros con gastos de envio incluidos en paquete azul.
Son monedas circuladas con estrella del 66.


----------



## Golden (27 Mar 2011)

Te acabo de enviar un privado.



123456 dijo:


> Bueno, voy a ver si este hilo funciona;
> Tengo unas onzas que me voy a deshacer de ellas con gran dolor y pesar, mirando lo que pagaban por ellas, veo que antes que venderlas se las regalo al banco:,he pensado que nos podemos salir beneficiados el comprador y yo por precio mas bajo.
> Las que tengo son la siguientes;
> 3 Krugerrand
> ...


----------



## QuepasaRey (27 Mar 2011)

Tiene usted privado mio, responda y se las quito de las manos oiga.


----------



## 123456 (28 Mar 2011)

Golden dijo:


> Te acabo de enviar un privado.



ya tienes respuesta :rolleye: Gracias


----------



## 123456 (28 Mar 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Tiene usted privado mio, responda y se las quito de las manos oiga.



Acabo de contestarlo.Gracias


----------



## 123456 (28 Mar 2011)

La de 50$ esta apalabrada ya por un forero


----------



## maragold (28 Mar 2011)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Vendo 4 onzas de plata, todas del 2010.
> - 1 Panda
> - 1 Kookaburra
> - 1 Elefante
> ...



Recibidas las monedas en perfectas condiciones.
Dejo constancia de la operación y agradezco la amabilidad de carlosmartinez.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## carlosmartinez (28 Mar 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Recibidas las monedas en perfectas condiciones.
> Dejo constancia de la operación y agradezco la amabilidad de carlosmartinez.
> 
> Saludos a todos!!!



Todo correcto con Maragold.

Y gracias a ti tambien.


----------



## 123456 (28 Mar 2011)

Me autocito para decir que no envio por correo, he estado en mrw para hacer envio a un forero y no me ha gustado nada el tema, tenia que decirles el contenido,y la de la oficina no me a gustado nada, encima la conozco a traves de su madre,paso de hacer envios, mejor en mano por facor, tengo ya reservadas todas las monedas menos la de 50 pesos mexicanos


123456 dijo:


> Bueno, voy a ver si este hilo funciona;
> Tengo unas onzas que me voy a deshacer de ellas con gran dolor y pesar, mirando lo que pagaban por ellas, veo que antes que venderlas se las regalo al banco:,he pensado que nos podemos salir beneficiados el comprador y yo por precio mas bajo.
> Las que tengo son la siguientes;
> 3 Krugerrand
> ...


----------



## maragold (28 Mar 2011)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Todo correcto con Maragold.
> 
> Y gracias a ti tambien.



Tienes un privado...


----------



## maragold (28 Mar 2011)

*Vendo monedas*

Buenas tardes a todos!!!

Vendo las dos monedas emitidas por la FNMT en el año 2.000 para conmemorar el XXV Aniversario de la Coronación de Juan Carlos I:

- Moneda de oro con facial de 40.000 pesetas y 13.5 gramos de oro puro (99,9%)
- Moneda de plata con facial de 2.000 pesetas y 27 gramos de plata al 92,5% (casi 25 gr. de plata pura)

En su estuche y con certificados originales.

Envío gratuito (con ENVIALIA).

*500 Euros.* 

Saludos!!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Mar 2011)

Busco pandas, lunar series de australia, canguros y koalas de diversos años.
Si alguien tiene y quiere venderlos que me avise.

Por otro lado, he pedido a Alemania varias onzas, de las cuales me sobran las siguientes, por si alguien las quiere, las vendo por lo que me han costado, NO GANO NADA.

*5 Koalas 2011* (*TODO RESERVADO*)





Estas me salieron a 32,50€
*
15 "Osos" / Grizzly 5 $ Canada Wild Series / Tirada limitada a 1.000.000 en todo el mundo.*
(*TODO RESERVADO*)





Estas me salieron a 32€

Ojo, las tengo pedidas, pero no me llegaran hasta finales de la semana que viene, asi que estimo que yo las podria mandar la semana del 4 de Abril.


----------



## candelario (29 Mar 2011)

creeis que el oro bajara de 1000 euros la onza?
esperais repunte'


----------



## candelario (29 Mar 2011)

Quiero pillar unas kruger en oro direct.

por que las tienen mas baratas que las otras?filarmonicas maplet etc
y luego la recompra es al mismo precio?


----------



## candelario (29 Mar 2011)

vende on line?
cuanto se va en gastos?


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2011)

candelario dijo:


> Quiero pillar unas kruger en oro direct.
> 
> por que las tienen mas baratas que las otras?filarmonicas maplet etc
> y luego la recompra es al mismo precio?



Sobre el papel las recompra al mismo precio que las demas monedas bullion:

Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Compraventa de oro y plata

busca alternativas, son caros y los spread de compraventa ... usureros es poco. Comparalo con Munters o cualquier tienda decente alemana y saca tus propias conclusiones. 

Si solo es para una moneda ... puede ser que no sea rentable pillarla fuera de hispanistan, por los costes del envio. Pero si pillas tubos de krugers (como la media de los foreros inocho: ) buscaria alternativas


----------



## candelario (29 Mar 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Sobre el papel las recompra al mismo precio que las demas monedas bullion:
> 
> Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Compraventa de oro y plata
> 
> ...



18 euros de diferencia, en cada moneda.

es cosa de hacer numeros , pero no creo que me compense viajar ahora.
gracias de todos modos.

en principio no pienso revenderlas.


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Mar 2011)

Venta de onzas Krugerrand a precio de Munters ( precio Compra en este momento 1014)


info @ inversionoro .es o por mensaje privado


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Mar 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Venta de onzas Krugerrand a precio de Munters ( precio Compra en este momento 1014)
> 
> 
> info @ inversionoro .es o por mensaje privado




Todo Vendido, Solo queda lingotes de 100gr de oro de Sempsa

info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Overlord (30 Mar 2011)

overlord dijo:


> pongo en venta una moneda - 20$ "liberty" - de 1906.
> Peso :33,44 grs
> ley: 900



*- vendida -*


----------



## el_andorrano (30 Mar 2011)

Desde este momento si.




candelario dijo:


> vende on line?
> cuanto se va en gastos?


----------



## 123456 (30 Mar 2011)

123456 dijo:


> bueno, voy a ver si este hilo funciona;
> tengo unas onzas que me voy a deshacer de ellas con gran dolor y pesar, mirando lo que pagaban por ellas, veo que antes que venderlas se las regalo al banco:,he pensado que nos podemos salir beneficiados el comprador y yo por precio mas bajo.
> Las que tengo son la siguientes;
> 3 krugerrand
> ...



todo vendido¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## g0lf0 (30 Mar 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Desde este momento si.



Andorrano, te he estrenado el virtuemart. Me he empalmado con los precios de los mapples pero luego ya he visto que era + impuestos 

Aun así están al mismo precio que compradas en Alemania, y los gastos de envío son la mitad. Además la seriedad es el doble.

Voy a hacer un post con mi experiencia en tiendas alemanas, y el forero que me haya vendido y quiera que comente, que me mande un privado.


----------



## skifi (30 Mar 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Desde este momento si.



Pues enhorabuena y mucha suerte en la nueva aventura :3


----------



## 123456 (30 Mar 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Desde este momento si.



Los precios son realmente excelentes,muchas gracias.


----------



## vigobay (30 Mar 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Desde este momento si.



Estupenda noticia. Que tengáis mucha suerte que será bueno para todos si sale bien que podamos tener en España un mercado transparente y con márgenes decentes de compra-venta de monedas bullion.

Salu2


----------



## juan35 (30 Mar 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Desde este momento si.



Seguro que esta operativa? lo intento pero nada, no veo el carrito......


----------



## viriato (31 Mar 2011)

vendo 200 pts, de plata de 1992.
Con certificado de autenticidad y en estuche.
90 euros.


----------



## jesusc0 (31 Mar 2011)

Consulta numismatica:

¿A cuanto se puede vender una cartera de 100 pts de plata (5 monedas 66-70)?

A parte de eBay donde se venden las piezas de "coleccionista".


----------



## maragold (31 Mar 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos!!!
> 
> Vendo las dos monedas emitidas por la FNMT en el año 2.000 para conmemorar el XXV Aniversario de la Coronación de Juan Carlos I:
> 
> ...



OFERTA para las próximas 24 horas: *450 Euros*.

Si no las vendo, a eBay que se van...

Saludos!!!


----------



## juan35 (31 Mar 2011)

Compra completada en la nueva web del andorrano. Como todos sabeis buenos precios, la web sencilla y facil de utilizar, saludos


----------



## Athelstan (31 Mar 2011)

Quería expresar aquí que el pedido que he llevado a cabo con *Gamusino30* ha sido muy satisfactorio, excelente comunicación y atención.


----------



## LOLEANTE (31 Mar 2011)

Estoy pensando en hacer una web para facilitar el intercambio entre foreros.

Creéis que puede ser útil?


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Mar 2011)

*PANDA 1/20 2010*







Precio 60€ + 3,50€ envio correos certificado con sobre acolchado.

*VENDIDA*


----------



## Cordoba (1 Abr 2011)

Mira privado


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Mira privado



respondido


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Abr 2011)

Pongo a la venta monedas de 12€ plata, precio según cotización plata.


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## g0lf0 (1 Abr 2011)

Relaté hace un par de días mis experiencias de compra en un post separado, y hoy me manda un privado un forero que pregunta por él: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../216231-experiencia-de-compra-de-monedas.html

Podríais comentar vuestras compras y que la gente no vaya a ciegas.


----------



## jesusc0 (1 Abr 2011)

Mirar los precios que bonitos

Aqui teneis hasta 50 pavos por elefantes de 2006

Me voy a plantear darle una oportunidad a eBay.


----------



## Cordoba (1 Abr 2011)

Por favor alguien que me vuelva a recordar el enlace de tiendas alemanas silver- investor .de no consigo entrar. Lo siento no es la primera vez q lo pido.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Por favor alguien que me vuelva a recordar el enlace de tiendas alemanas silver- investor .de no consigo entrar. Lo siento no es la primera vez q lo pido.



Creo que el problema es que has usado la "v" en lugar de la "b":
silber investor - Buscar con Google


----------



## holdem (2 Abr 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 sin circular. 37,5 gramos de oro puro por 1200 euros hasta el domingo, un 1% por debajo del spot del oro. Entrega en mano en Granada, o envío por correo certificado por 5 euros más.
Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## LOLEANTE (2 Abr 2011)

Por si le interesa a alguien he puesto una web para facilitar el comercio de monedas Tradealia 

saludos foreros


----------



## Comtat_Gran (2 Abr 2011)

Hola, no sé si se es habitual que alguien pregunte a la espera de que le hagan ofertas.

Ahora que se han acabado los karlillos busco 5 onzas bullion a un precio aceptable, me es indiferente cuales (personalmente prefiero dolares usanos). Si alguien quiere deshacerse de algunas, años sueltos lo que sea, que mande un privado. Que esten como muy poco en EBC+.

Por cierto interesante lo de la web tradealia, pero intenté registrarme y no pude.

Saludos


----------



## LOLEANTE (2 Abr 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Hola, no sé si se es habitual que alguien pregunte a la espera de que le hagan ofertas.
> 
> Ahora que se han acabado los karlillos busco 5 onzas bullion a un precio aceptable, me es indiferente cuales (personalmente prefiero dolares usanos). Si alguien quiere deshacerse de algunas, años sueltos lo que sea, que mande un privado. Que esten como muy poco en EBC+.
> 
> ...



Cuéntame que problema has tenido para registrarte, si es porque no recibiste el mail de confirmación, suele acabar en la carpeta de correo no deseado.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (3 Abr 2011)

No, si recibí el mail con el link pero no funcionaba, me dice que ha caducado o que el usuario no existe. De todas formas solo lo intenté una vez, ya volveré a probarlo.


----------



## QuepasaRey (4 Abr 2011)

Yo tambien loleante, me da el mismo error que a el, el usuario no existe.


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Abr 2011)

Pongo a la venta un Maple Leaf de Platino del 2009 por 1650€ envio incluido.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (5 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Yo tambien loleante, me da el mismo error que a el, el usuario no existe.



Creo que he averiguado el problema. La web automáticamente te ponecomo nombre de usuario la dirección de e-mail, simplemente con cambiar esta por tu user y poner la contraseña podrás entrar.


----------



## brasidas (5 Abr 2011)

Tengo un par de lingotes de plata de 1 kilo cada uno, marca sempsa. Buen estado (sin desenvolver).. Escucho ofertas. Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Abr 2011)

*20 Francos Leopoldo II 1875 BELGICA EBC-

20 FRANCS LEOPOLD II 1875 BELGES /BELGIUM EBC-*

Casi perfecta, en unico pequeño desperfecto es un pequeño rasguño en la parte trasera encima de "LA"

6,451 gr de oro 900

5,806 gr de oro puro 999









*Solo 205 €*

Envio a cargo del comprador como el quiera.

PD: El escudo de la parte de atras es impresionante.

-----------------

1 DOLLAR ISLAS COOK 1oz de plata 2009







*Solo 32 €*


----------



## LOLEANTE (5 Abr 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> No, si recibí el mail con el link pero no funcionaba, me dice que ha caducado o que el usuario no existe. De todas formas solo lo intenté una vez, ya volveré a probarlo.





QuepasaRey dijo:


> Yo tambien loleante, me da el mismo error que a el, el usuario no existe.



He probado con cuentas de hotmail y gmail y va perfecto. mandadme un MP con el nick que teneis y miro a ver que pasa


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Abr 2011)

Traigo otro pandita....

*PANDA 1/20 2010*







Precio 60€ + 3,00€ envio correos certificado con sobre acolchado.

Mismo precio que el otro que puse sin los subidones de ayer y hoy


Y por otro lado un monedon...

*5 DOLLARS LIBERTY AÑO 1894 EBC*
Practicamente sin circular, esta en capsula casi perfecta (Mañana pongo fotos de ella)







Precio 250€ + 3,00€ envio correos certificado con sobre acolchado.


----------



## mc_toni (6 Abr 2011)

A los envios de puntodecontrol en sobre acolchado hay que añadirles una cantidad de precinto adhesivo para cerrar el sobre que es imposible que entre una mota de polvo


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Abr 2011)

mc_toni dijo:


> A los envios de puntodecontrol en sobre acolchado hay que añadirles una cantidad de precinto adhesivo para cerrar el sobre que es imposible que entre una mota de polvo



Jajaja, por si acaso, que el sobre pasa por mucha gente que puede tener las "manos muy largas"...


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Abr 2011)

Tenemos, por ejemplo, los cálculos de M. de Lavergne, según los cuales el obrero agrícola inglés sólo percibe ¼ y el capitalista (el arrendatario), en cambio, ¾ del producto2 o de su valor, cualquiera que sea el reparto del botín que luego se establezca entre el capitalista y el terrateniente, etc.


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Abr 2011)

borro para no ensuciar el hilo y lo junto todo en el post d abajo


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Abr 2011)

Voy a juntar un poco todo lo que vendo que lo tengo desperdigado en varios posts:

*20 Francos Oro Leopoldo II 1875 BELGICA EBC- encapsulada* Precio: 205 € // *Rebajado a 200€* // *REBAJON A 195€* Al Spot + solo 3%
6,451 gr de oro 900
5,806 gr de oro puro 999

*PANDA 1/20 2010* *VENDIDO*

*5 DOLLARS ORO LIBERTY AÑO 1894 EBC encapsulada* Precio: 250 €
8,359 gr de oro 900
7,523 gr de oro puro 999


Fotos de las monedas:















Precio de los envios, lo que marque correos, unos 3€ salen. El sobre acolchado ya corre de mi parte.


----------



## racional (7 Abr 2011)

Vendo moneda 2,5 pesos mexicanos 1945, contiene 1,86 gramos de oro puro.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Abr 2011)

rebajo los 20 Francos Oro Leopoldo II 1875 BELGICA EBC- a 195€


----------



## maragold (8 Abr 2011)

Intercambio 67 onzas de plata bullion (la mayoría de 2011: 20 filarmónicas, 12 maples, 18 eagles, 8 kookaburras, 6 pandas, 2 lobos y un elefante) por dos onzas de oro de 2011. Al menos una que sea del panda.

Intercambio en mano en Madrid.

Interesados contactar por MP.

Buen finde a todos!!!


----------



## vigobay (8 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Lanzo una propuesta sin fecha de caducidad.
> 
> Pongo a disposición de los interesados hasta 400 Karlillos en su envase original, ofrezco cambiar en ratio 2:1; Karlillos por Onza de Bullion internacional. Única condición sin circular, sin manosear.
> 
> ...



Veo que no soy el único que está interesado en llevar a cabo ese cambio que parece interesante. Cuando yo lo propuse nadie se mostró interesado. En el hilo de los karlillos siempre sale que la mejor inversión son los karlillos y hay que vender onzas para comprar karlillos pero a la hora de la verdad la gente se las guarda porque las onzas se revalorizan mucho más... y en medio la gente perdiéndose la subida (mejor dicho gran parte de la subida) aunque en los tiempos de bajadas también bajarán más.

Bueno, espero que te salgan interesados y de todos modos lo que quería puntualizar para información foril es que los Maples vienen en tubos de 25 unidades a diferencia de otras onzas.

Y otra cosilla más para el que no lo sepa los Eagles están valorándose más y se valorarán más en el futuro porque ahora la Mint de USA cobra más de premium a los dealers que se los compran, y eso hacer que el comprador final vea trasladado ese aumento. El que pille eagles a buen precio que no lo dude.

Saludos metaleros


----------



## Platón (9 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Lanzo una propuesta sin fecha de caducidad.
> 
> Pongo a disposición de los interesados hasta 400 Carlillos, ofrezco cambiar en ratio 2:1; Carlillos por Onza de Bullion internacional. Unica condición sin circular, sin manosear.
> 
> ...




Tú y cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.

¿y al revés aceptas?

Es que varios foreros (incluido yo mismo) ya hemos propuesto el cambio de nuestros karlillos por las "denostadas" onzas bullion, en el ratio de 2:1.

De esto ya hace meses, mucho antes de la subida de la plata, y nadie ha dado un paso al frente.

Escribir detrás del teclado es muy fácil y recomendar a los demás lo que tienen que hacer con sus dinero también, pero cuando hay que poner la plata encima de la mesa todos callan como putas.

PD: como la plata se desplome a 9$ oz tu propuesta sin fecha de caducidad te va a traer dolores de cabeza, en 2018 hablamos:XX:


----------



## holdem (9 Abr 2011)

¿No tiene más plata una onza bullion que dos karlillos?


----------



## vigobay (9 Abr 2011)

holdem dijo:


> ¿No tiene más plata una onza bullion que dos karlillos?



Cada moneda de 12 € tiene más de 1/2 onza de plata pura (18 gramos de plata .925 equivalen a unos 16,65 gr. de plata pura)
Si multiplicas el precio de una onza de plata en euros por 0,5353 te sale el valor real de la plata que contienen las monedas de 12 Euros a lo que habría que añadir el premium de ser plata amonedada.

Para saber el valor de la plata en euros:






Ahora te darás cuenta de lo increíblemente tontos que somos en España ya que aún quedan monedas de 12 euros en algunas sucursales del BDE aunque como siempre digo la revalorización de las onzas es y será mucho mayor (es mi opinión personal y de otros foreros) que los karlillos. Aún así son "un chollo"


----------



## holdem (10 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Cada moneda de 12 € tiene más de 1/2 onza de plata pura (18 gramos de plata .925 equivalen a unos 16,65 gr. de plata pura)
> Si multiplicas el precio de una onza de plata en euros por 0,5353 te sale el valor real de la plata que contienen las monedas de 12 Euros a lo que habría que añadir el premium de ser plata amonedada.
> 
> Para saber el valor de la plata en euros:
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta, la cosa es que ya sabía la plata pura que tienen las monedas de 12 euros pero por un momento me lié con la plata de los pakillos, que son 15,2 gramos. Un saludo.


----------



## galan1987 (10 Abr 2011)

*Vendo 300 pakillos*

Pongo a la venta 300 pakillos(100 pesetas de franco), si alguien esta interesado 
mandar un mp para acordar un precio.
saludos


----------



## Hastur (10 Abr 2011)

Necetito 10 monedas de 1oz

Si alguien tiene disponibles por favor que me diga tipo y precios. Pagaria por transferencia y envio certificado. Yo pagaria el envio.

Gracias


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (11 Abr 2011)

Puntodecontrol, monedita recibida en perfecto estado, te doy mi +1 correspondiente. :Baile:


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Abr 2011)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Puntodecontrol, monedita recibida en perfecto estado, tienes mi +1 :Baile:



Me alegro compi.

Yo las que compre a gamusino30 tb en perfecto estado.


----------



## maragold (12 Abr 2011)

Me autocito para actualizar oferta...



maragold dijo:


> Intercambio 67 onzas de plata bullion (la mayoría de 2011: 20 filarmónicas, 12 maples, 18 eagles, 8 kookaburras, 6 pandas, 2 lobos y un elefante) por dos onzas de oro de 2011. Al menos una que sea del panda.
> 
> Intercambio en mano en Madrid.
> 
> ...


----------



## 123456 (12 Abr 2011)

Bueno , pongo dos fotos de una moneda de 10 onzas kookaburra de 1992,plata de ley 999.en su capsula original de plastico.
El precio la verdad no se cual, creo que algo menos de 400 euros a dia de hoy, escucho las ofertas que me hagais por privado.
Pongo una onza "balanza" al lado para que veais la comparación con la moneda en cuestión, solo vendo la grande.


----------



## 123456 (12 Abr 2011)

Me faltaba la otra foto.


----------



## gamusino30 (12 Abr 2011)

Cuando la experiencia ha fijado el número y la proporción adecuados de los distintos grupos de obreros parciales para una determinada escala de la producción, esta escala sólo puede extenderse aplicando un múltiplo de cada grupo especial de obrero.14 Conviene sin embargo, tener en cuenta que hay ciertos trabajos que pueden ser ejecutados por el mismo individuo en mayor o menor escala, como ocurre, por ejemplo, con el trabajo de inspección, con el transporte de los productos parciales de una fase de producción a otra, etc. Por tanto, para que resulte rentable desglosar estas funciones o asignarlas a obreros especiales, tiene que aumentar el número de obreros empleados, y este aumento debe abarcar desde el primer momento proporcionalmente todos los grupos.


----------



## luismarple (12 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Eso si que es una moneda.



Eso no es una moneda, eso es un posavasos.

Una moneda entra en el bolsillo, en el monedero, en la ranura de una máquina de cocacolas... eso es otra cosa.


----------



## luismarple (12 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Rectifico. Ese posavasos/pisapapeles quedaria muy bonito en mi hucha.



A saber que hucha tienes!! la única hucha en la que puede entrar esa moneda es esta:


----------



## vigobay (12 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Eso si que es una moneda.



Oye, ¿no será una onza de plata que estaba perdida por fukushima? Estaría bien plantar onzas en terreno radiactivo y luego recolectar 10 onzas al igual que sale en los documentales antiguos sobre chernobil de legumbres enormes, etc...

Chorrada del día!!:


----------



## fran69 (12 Abr 2011)

hola, buenas tardes, pongo a la venta:
100 Francos Monaco EBC oro .900 32,26 gr. 1.040€.
10 monedas de 5 pesos Mexico muy buen estado, 30gr. plata .900 a 20€
10 monedas 10 francos en S/C 27 gr. plata .900 a 16€
1 moneda de 2 onzas Kokaburra año 2011 a 58€
lingotes heraeus 1 onza plata en funda a 29€. ( 30 unidades stok)
10 monedas de 50 francos 30 gr, plata 900 en S/C a 20€.
10 monedas de plata Thaler Maria Teresa Reacuñacion oficial, a 17€ unidad.
se puede picar de esta y de la otra y tal y tal ...
Portes a gusto del consumidor que para eso los paga el que compra, y a tarifa de correos o agencia de mensajeria.
contacto solamente por mail, saulclement@gmail.com

saludosss.


----------



## fran69 (12 Abr 2011)

hola de nuevo,,, la kokaburra de 2 onzas todas las 10 FF y todas las de 50 FF y todas las de 5 pesos MEX, estan pedidas.

saludos.


----------



## fran69 (12 Abr 2011)

vedidos tambien los lingotes de una onza heraeus.


----------



## QuepasaRey (12 Abr 2011)

Felicidades por esta venta tan express.
Cuando lo reciban los foreros compradores y si lo del anonimato no les importa, que posteen aqui si ha llegado todo correcto etc, no desconfio de fran en absoluto, simplemente me gusta saber quien va siendo de confi y todo eso.


----------



## fran69 (12 Abr 2011)

ok,,, en su mano esta,, de momento han sido 4 personas diferentes.
saludos cordiales.


----------



## Platón (12 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Felicidades por esta venta tan express.
> Cuando lo reciban los foreros compradores y si lo del anonimato no les importa, que posteen aqui si ha llegado todo correcto etc, no desconfio de fran en absoluto, simplemente me gusta saber quien va siendo de confi y todo eso.



De confianza no, lo siguiente.

Le he comprado en numerosas ocasiones desde hace ya tiempo y *mejor imposible*, seriedad 100%.

Saludos


----------



## Comtat_Gran (12 Abr 2011)

Ya que estamos aprovecho para comentar que con Gamusino_30 hemos hecho un trato y ha ido todo perfectamente. En menos de un día ya tenía la mercancía en casa.


----------



## Athelstan (12 Abr 2011)

Otro contento con el trato con Gamusino_30. Todo perfecto.


----------



## holdem (12 Abr 2011)

Vuelvo al ataque. 50 pesos oro de 1946 por 1200 euros las próximas 24 horas. Entrega en mano en Granada o envío por correo certificado.

En cuanto a las referencias agradecería a la persona de Valencia que me compró un krugerrand y un eagle, si es tan amable, que comente si el trato fue de su agrado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gamu (13 Abr 2011)

Vendo las siguientes onzas de plata:

2 tubos de 20 silver eagles cada uno de una onza. 620 euros por tubo/31 euros por onza.
2 buffalos silver rounds de 1 onza. 29 euros cada uno.

El envio a cargo del comprador, en el formato que desee. No se cobra suplemento por embalaje, asi que en la web de correos vereis cual será el precio del envío. 

Saludos!


----------



## 123456 (13 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Felicidades por esta venta tan express.
> Cuando lo reciban los foreros compradores y si lo del anonimato no les importa, que posteen aqui si ha llegado todo correcto etc, no desconfio de fran en absoluto, simplemente me gusta saber quien va siendo de confi y todo eso.



Yo vendo en mano no se si sera por eso, el otro dia le comenté a un forero que pusiese el éxito de la venta y me dijo el forero que pasaba de hacer publico lo que compraba,no lo he vuelto a pedir,y alguno ha repetido :


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Abr 2011)

Yo no he comprado nada por internet pero me parece que eso de decir si ha ido bien la compra o no es un poco para nada. Creo que lo mejor sería poner una especie de tienda o algo en ebay y puntuar desde allí. 
Para mí, sólo tiene validez los comentarios de satisfacción de venta de foreros que lleven ya un tiempo en el foro y que no participen sólo aquí. Iba a ser más explícito, pero seguro que no hace falta. No quiero ser gafe ni aguafiestas.


----------



## 123456 (13 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Bueno , pongo dos fotos de una moneda de 10 onzas kookaburra de 1992,plata de ley 999.en su capsula original de plastico.
> El precio la verdad no se cual, creo que algo menos de 400 euros a dia de hoy, escucho las ofertas que me hagais por privado.
> Pongo una onza "balanza" al lado para que veais la comparación con la moneda en cuestión, solo vendo la grande.



al final las dos,la balanza y la de 10 oz por 335 euros vendida¡¡


----------



## luismarple (13 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> al final las dos,la balanza y la de 10 oz por 335 euros vendida¡¡



Como está el foro!! y no has vendido el cuaderno cuadriculado de milagro!!!


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Abr 2011)

Lo que se convierte en mercancía es el producto común de todos ellos.35 La división del trabajo dentro de la sociedad se opera por medio de la compra y venta de los productos de las diversas ramas industriales; los trabajos parciales que integran la manufactura se enlazan por medio de la venta de diversas fuerzas de trabajo a un capitalista, que las emplea como una fuerza de trabajo combinada. La división manufacturera del trabajo supone la concentración de los medios de producción en manos de un capitalista; la división social del trabajo supone el fraccionamiento de los medios de producción entre muchos productos de mercancías independientes los unos de los otros. Mientras que en la manufactura la ley férrea de la proporcionalidad adscribe determinadas masas de obreros a determinadas funciones, en la distribución de los productores de mercancías y de sus medios de producción entre las diversas ramas sociales de trabajo reinan en caótica mezcla el azar y la arbitrariedad. Claro está que las diversas esferas de producción procuran mantenerse constantemente en equilibrio, en el sentido de que, de una parte, cada productor de mercancías tiene necesariamente que producir un valor de uso y, por tanto satisfacer una determinada necesidad social, y, como el volumen de estas necesidades varía cuantitativamente, hay un cierto nexo interno que articula las diversas masas de necesidades, formando con ellas un sistema primitivo y natural; de otra parte, la ley del valor de las mercancías se encarga de determinar qué parte de su volumen global de tiempo de trabajo disponible puede la sociedad destinar a la producción de cada clase de mercancías. Pero esta tendencia constante de las diversas esferas de producción a mantenerse en equilibrio sólo se manifiesta como reacción contra el desequilibrio constante. La norma que en el régimen de división del trabajo dentro del taller se sigue a priori, como un plan preestablecido, en la división del trabajo dentro de la sociedad sólo rige a posteriori, como una ley natural interna, muda, perceptible tan sólo en los cambios barométricos de los precios del mercado y como algo que se impone al capricho y a la arbitrariedad de los productores de mercancías. La división del trabajo en la manufactura supone la autoridad incondicional del capitalista sobre hombres que son otros tantos miembros de un mecanismo global de su propiedad, la división social del trabajo enfrenta a productores independientes de mercancías que no reconocen más autoridad que la de la concurrencia, la coacción que ejerce sobre ellos la presión de sus mutuos intereses, del mismo modo que en el reino animal el bellum omnium contra omnes (76) se encarga de asegurar más o menos íntegramente las condiciones de vida de todas las especies. Por eso la misma conciencia burguesa, que festeja la división manufacturera del trabajo, la anexión de por vida del obrero a faenas de detalle y la supeditación incondicional de estos obreros parcelados al capital como una organización del trabajo que incrementa la fuerza productiva de éste, denuncia con igual clamor todo lo que suponga una reglamentación y fiscalización consciente de la sociedad en el proceso social de producción como si se tratase de una usurpación de los derechos inviolables de propiedad, libertad y libérrima "genialidad" del capitalista individual. Y es característico que esos apologistas entusiastas del sistema fabril, cuando quieren hacer una acusación contundente contra lo que seria una organización general del trabajo a base de toda la sociedad, digan que convertiría a la sociedad entera en una fábrica.


----------



## Depeche (13 Abr 2011)

Buenos dias, tengo unas monedillas que quisiera vender. Os pongo las monedas que son y escucho ofertas.

- 5 duros de plata (Amadeo I 1871,Alfonso XII 1878 y1885,Alfonso XII 1894 y 1898)
- 1 moneda de 100 ptas de 1980
- 1 Dolar Morgan USA 1921
- 1 moneda de 20 pesos de Cuba(es de 2 onzas plata fina)
- 1 moneda de 10 pesos Mexicanos de 1956(28,888 gr)
- 1 moneda de 100 pesos Mexicanos de 1977(20 gr plata pura ley .720)
- 8 monedas de 10 francos Franceses (años 65,66 y 67)
- 1 moneda de 50 francos Franceses del año 1977

Estan en buen estado.
Si alguien está interesado en alguna que me envíe privado con su oferta.
Saludos.

Edito: Soy de Barcelona,podria entregarlas en mano o por correos a cargo del comprador.
Por aqui hay bastantes foreros que han hecho tratos conmigo, si alguno quiere dar referencias mias puede darlas.


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Abr 2011)

Aquellas antiquísimas y pequeñas comunidades indias, por ejemplo, que en parte todavía subsisten, se basaban en la posesión colectiva del suelo, en una combinación directa de agricultura y trabajo manual y en una división fija del trabajo, que, al crear nuevas comunidades, servía de plano y de plan. De este modo, se crean unidades de producción aptas para satisfacer todas sus necesidades y cuya zona de producción varia de 100 a 1,000 o a varios miles de acres. La gran masa de los productos se destina a subvenir a las necesidades directas de la colectividad, sin que adquieran carácter de mercancías; por tanto, aquí la producción es de suyo independiente de la división del trabajo que reina en general dentro de la sociedad india, condicionada por el cambio de mercancías. Sólo se convierte en mercancía el remanente de lo producido, y este cambio se opera ya, en parte, en manos del Estado, al que corresponde, desde tiempos inmemoriales, corno renta en especie, una determinada cantidad de productos. En diversas partes de la India rigen diversas formas de comunidad. En la más sencilla de todas, es la comunidad la que cultiva la tierra colectivamente, distribuyendo luego los productos entre sus miembros, a la par que cada familia se dedica a hilar, tejer, etc., como industria doméstica accesoria. Junto a esta masa entregada a una ocupación homogénea, nos encontramos con el "vecino principal", juez, policía y recaudador de impuestos en una pieza; con el tenedor de libros, que lleva la contabilidad agrícola, catastrando y sentando en sus libros todo lo referente a la agricultura; un tercer funcionario, que persigue a los criminales y ampara a los viajeros extraños a la comunidad, acompañándolos de pueblo en pueblo; el guardador de fronteras, encargado de vigilar las fronteras que separan a la comunidad de las comunidades vecinas: el vigilante de aguas, que distribuye para fines agrícolas las aguas de los depósitos comunales; el brahmán, que regenta las funciones del culto religioso; el maestro de escuela., que enseña a los niños de la comunidad a leer y escribir sobre arena; el brahmán del calendario, que señala, como astrólogo, las épocas de siembra y cosecha y las horas buenas y malas para todas las faenas agrícolas; un herrero y un carpintero, a cuyo cargo corre la fabricación y reparación de los aperos de labranza; el alfarero, que fabrica los cacharros de la aldea; el barbero, el lavandero, encargado de la limpieza de las ropas; el platero, y, de vez en cuando, el poeta, que en unas cuantas comunidades sustituye al platero y en otras al maestro de escuela. Estas doce o catorce personas viven a costa de toda la comunidad. Al aumentar el censo de población, se crea una comunidad nueva y se asienta, calcada sobre la antigua, en tierras sin explotar. El mecanismo de estas comunidades obedece a una división del trabajo sujeta a un plan; en cambio, la división manufacturera es inconcebible en ella, puesto que el mercado para el que trabajan el herrero, el carpintero, etc., es invariable, y a lo sumo, si la importancia numérica de la aldea lo exige, en vez de un herrero, de un alfarero, etc. trabajan dos o tres.37 La ley que regula la división del trabajo en la comunidad actúa aquí con la fuerza inexorable de una ley natural, mientras que los distintos artesanos, el herrero, el carpintero, etc., trabajan y ejecutan en su taller todas las faenas de su oficio ajustándose a la tradición de éste, pero con absoluta independencia y sin reconocer ninguna autoridad. La sencillez del organismo de producción de estas comunidades que, bastándose a sí mismas, se reproducen constantemente en la misma forma y que al desaparecer fortuitamente, vuelven a restaurarse en el mismo sitio y con el mismo nombre,38 nos da la clave para explicarnos ese misterio de la inmutabilidad de las sociedades asiáticas, que contrasta de un modo tan sorprendente con la constante disolución y transformación de los Estados de Asia y con su incesante cambio de dinastías. A la estructura de los elementos económicos básicos de la sociedad no llegan las tormentas amasadas en la región de las nubes políticas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos dias, tengo unas monedillas que quisiera vender. Os pongo las monedas que son y escucho ofertas.
> 
> - 5 duros de plata (Amadeo I 1871,Alfonso XII 1878 y1885,Alfonso XII 1894 y 1898)
> - 1 moneda de 100 ptas de 1980
> ...



*100% de fiar*
ademas responder rapido y es serio, como debe ser.


----------



## Depeche (13 Abr 2011)

- 5 duros de plata (Amadeo I 1871,Alfonso XII 1878 y1885,Alfonso XII 1894 y 1898) *a 16,80 euros cada una.*
- 1 moneda de 100 ptas de 1980 *por 12 euros.*
- 1 Dolar Morgan USA 1921 *por 28 euros*
- 1 moneda de 20 pesos de Cuba(es de 2 onzas plata fina) *por 50 euros*
- 1 moneda de 10 pesos Mexicanos de 1956(28,888 gr) *por 22 euros*
- 1 moneda de 100 pesos Mexicanos de 1977(20 gr plata pura ley .720) *por 18 euros*
- 8 monedas de 10 francos Franceses (años 65,66 y 67) *a 13 euros cada una*
- 1 moneda de 50 francos Franceses del año 1977 *por 20 euros*


----------



## holdem (13 Abr 2011)

Vendo:

5 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco 1966 -------- 13€ c/u
25 monedas de 12 euros varios años --------------- 16€ c/u
1 moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 (Felipe II) ---- 20€

prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, pero puedo enviar por correo certificado.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## zipote_ca (13 Abr 2011)

Depeche;4215026
- 1 moneda de 100 ptas de 1980 [B dijo:


> por 12 euros.[/B]



Si es la circulante del mundial no es de plata.


----------



## Platón (13 Abr 2011)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Si es la circulante del mundial no es de plata.



Es nickel del bueno, otra cosa es que le interese a algún coleccionista no alérgico.

Además Paco ya llevaba unos años durmiendo en el valle.


----------



## juan35 (13 Abr 2011)

Hola, pongo a la venta:

10 Philharmoniker de 1oz del 2011: 31 euros unidad encapsuladas *VENDIDAS*


Gastos a cargo del comprador, en mano zona de Donosti


----------



## Depeche (13 Abr 2011)

- 5 duros de plata (Amadeo I 1871,Alfonso XII 1878 y1885,Alfonso XII 1894 y 1898) a 16,80 euros cada una. *APALABRADAS*

- 1 Dolar Morgan USA 1921 por 28 euros
- 1 moneda de 20 pesos de Cuba(es de 2 onzas plata fina) por 50 euros *CASI APALABRADA*
- 1 moneda de 10 pesos Mexicanos de 1956(28,888 gr) por 22 euros *APALABRADA*
- 1 moneda de 100 pesos Mexicanos de 1977(20 gr plata pura ley .720) por 18 euros
- 8 monedas de 10 francos Franceses (años 65,66 y 67) a 13 euros cada una *APALABRADAS*
- 1 moneda de 50 francos Franceses del año 1977 por 20 euros *APALABRADA*


----------



## Depeche (13 Abr 2011)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Si es la circulante del mundial no es de plata.



Pues tienes razón, lo acabo de mirar y así es, os doy mi palabra que lo desconocía,siento este lapsus.


----------



## Platón (13 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Lanzo una pregunta a todos los miembros del foro.
> 
> Existe algún profesional en el foro que cumpla estos requisitos.
> 
> ...



Con la que está cayendo no pide usted nada, bajo spot y con IVA.

Solo le falta solicitar que acepte pago en mano y en billetes de 500 sacados de bolsa de basura de dudosa procedencia.

Es broma, suerte, y si encuentra a ese "profesional", no deje de informarme.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (13 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo no pide usted nada, bajo spot y con IVA.
> 
> Solo le falta solicitar que acepte pago en mano y en billetes de 500 sacados de bolsa de basura de dudosa procedencia.
> 
> Es broma, suerte, y si encuentra a ese "profesional", no deje de informarme.



¿Onzas por debajo del spot? Sed buenos y compartid


----------



## hibridus (13 Abr 2011)

Hola. Me gustaría vender 50 onzas variadas. La mayoría son eagles (unas 30), también hay alguna mexicana, del panda, britannia y filarmónica. Todas sin circular.

A 29 euros la onza, sin importar el tipo de moneda. Pedidos mínimo de 5 onzas.

También tengo una moneda de 5 onzas del Panda a 140 euros.

Como soy nuevo aquí no espero que os fiéis de mí para envíos por Correo. Pero si queréis las podéis recoger en Murcia. No envío contrareembolso.

Si alguien me compra todas las onzas (las 50+ las 5 onzas del panda) le regalo otra onza.


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo no pide usted nada, bajo spot y con IVA.
> 
> Solo le falta solicitar que acepte pago en mano y en billetes de 500 sacados de bolsa de basura de dudosa procedencia.
> 
> Es broma, suerte, y si encuentra a ese "profesional", no deje de informarme.



Tiene usted razón, era una propuesta poco atractiva.

lo dejo en:

Busco algún profesional que:

1) Este dispuesto a vender onzas en buen estado a precio de anlagengold.
2) Emita factura con IVA desglosado.
3) Realice entrega en mano (me desplazaria a su ciudad)

De ser asi por favor Mensaje Privado especificando cantidad minima de onzas y plazos de reserva-entrega.

Si sigue siendo poco atractiva me voy yo mismo a Alemania a por ellas.

Gracias


----------



## skifi (13 Abr 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> Hola. Me gustaría vender 50 onzas variadas. La mayoría son eagles (unas 30), también hay alguna mexicana, del panda, britannia y filarmónica. Todas sin circular.
> 
> A 29 euros la onza, sin importar el tipo de moneda. Pedidos mínimo de 5 onzas.



Son buenos precios, te las van a quitar de las manos =)


----------



## 123456 (13 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Si sigue siendo poco atractiva me voy yo mismo a Alemania a por ellas.
> 
> Gracias



Podemos fletar un charter para los foreros ,yo me apunto.


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Podemos fletar un charter para los foreros ,yo me apunto.



Eso se soluciona con un pedido conjunto de foreros de la misma ciudad o con vuelos lowcost.


----------



## hibridus (13 Abr 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Son buenos precios, te las van a quitar de las manos =)



Son buenos precios aquí, pero si las saco a la venta en ebay puede que no venda ni la mitad, además de tener que pagar comisiones y otros gastos.

En ebay hay más coleccionista que inversor y aquí es todo lo contrario. ¿Queda alguien que compre onzas sólo para coleccionar? cada vez menos.


----------



## Cordoba (13 Abr 2011)

Hibridus contesta a privado



Saludo


----------



## hibridus (14 Abr 2011)

Para los que estén interesados en las onzas que tengo a la venta les aclaro que no envío contra-reembolso, como ya dije. Los motivos son varios:

1º Correos tarda mucho en enviarme el dinero y además no estoy en casa cuando viene el cartero. Tampoco deseo facilitarles una cuenta para que me lo ingresen ni perder el tiempo en sus oficinas.

2º Tengo que pagar el coste del envío y si el comprador no lo recoge (por cualquier motivo) pierdo el dinero y puede que también las monedas.

3º Veo absurdo que el comprador piense que obtiene seguridad recibiendo así las monedas. El contenido del paquete no se puede ver y puede contener cualquier cosa.

Llevo años vendiendo en ebay. Si alguien necesita más referencias le facilito mi nº de teléfono, nombre de vendedor, etc. Ya sé que esto no garantiza nada, pero es lo que hay. Ni tampoco quiero convencer a nadie.

Ya dije que prefiero hacer la entrega en mano, aunque reduzca mis posibilidades de venta. Si alguien las quiere por certificado también perfecto. Pero por favor, leer bien mis condiciones de venta. Si no coinciden con vuestras condiciones de compra, pues lo siento.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Abr 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> Para los que estén interesados en las onzas que tengo a la venta les aclaro que no envío contra-reembolso, como ya dije. Los motivos son varios:
> 
> 1º Correos tarda mucho en enviarme el dinero y además no estoy en casa cuando viene el cartero. Tampoco deseo facilitarles una cuenta para que me lo ingresen ni perder el tiempo en sus oficinas.
> 
> ...



Yo te compraria alguna, pero entre lo que dices, no veo por ningun lado que mandes primero y luego te pagen, y mas siendo nuevo.

Yo si me envias alguna y en el momento en el que llegen te pago, sin problemas y sin mierdas de contrarembolso.

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Abr 2011)

*20 Francos Oro Leopoldo II 1875 BELGICA EBC- encapsulada* Precio: 205 € // *Rebajado a 200€* // *REBAJON A 195€*
6,451 gr de oro 900
5,806 gr de oro puro 999

*5 DOLLARS ORO LIBERTY AÑO 1894 EBC encapsulada* Precio: 250 €
8,359 gr de oro 900
7,523 gr de oro puro 999

Fotos de las monedas:















Precio de los envios, lo que marque correos, unos 3€ salen. El sobre acolchado ya corre de mi parte.


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Abr 2011)

Estas fórmulas derivadas expresan en realidad la proporción en que la jornada de trabajo o su producto de valor se reparte entre el capitalista y el obrero. Por tanto, si hubiera que aceptarlas como expresión directa del grado de valorización del capital, regiría esta falsa ley: el trabajo excedente o la plusvalía no puede representar nunca el 100%.


----------



## hornblower (14 Abr 2011)

*VENTA SUSPENDIDA*

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting]

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Vendo monedas varias
57 paquillos
50 duros de plata
33 luis felipes (francesas)
hercules...


Preferible entrega en mano en Gipuzkoa
Precios: paquillos 13 euros, duros de plata a 20 euros, luis felipes 20 euros.
Hercules 50 fr a 24 euros, hercules 10 fr a 20 euros. Resto consultar.

Añado también 6 Mapples (onzas) y 20 filarmónicas, 31 euros la pieza.


----------



## Depeche (14 Abr 2011)

De lo que vendia solo me queda:

- 1 moneda de 100 pesos Mexicanos de 1977(20 gr plata pura ley .720) por 18 euros

El resto ya está vendido.


----------



## juan35 (14 Abr 2011)

sigo con las ventas:

10 Maples de 1oz del 2011: 31 euros *RESERVADAS*

Gastos a cargo del comprador, por correo paquete azul 6 EUROS ( en mano zona de Donosti) . Saludos


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (14 Abr 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> hola, buenas tardes, pongo a la venta...



Excelente vendedor fran69, recomendable al 100%.

Bender le da un +1.


----------



## QuepasaRey (14 Abr 2011)

Pongo a la venta lo siguiente:

3 Monedas de 1oz de plata .999
Holanda, 1992.
Fotos reales
Precio 100euros.







3 Monedas de 1oz de plata en contenido (33,625gramos de .925)
Mexico, 1979-1980 Es la onza que precede a la libertad mexicana.
Fotos reales
Precio 100euros.






1/4 krugerrand Oro.
Foto real
Precio 299eur







Metodo de contacto.
Acepto transferencia bancaria
Acepto pagos por Paypal
Acepto enviar por correo certificado a cargo de comprador.(3-4 euros creo)
Pago en mano:
-Madrid 18-4-11
-Barcelona 19-4-11
-Valladolid Resto de Abril.


----------



## Cordoba (15 Abr 2011)

Al tal hibridus le he mandado privado para consultar y reservar y no ha dadomseñales de vida, me huele regular.


----------



## hibridus (15 Abr 2011)

También tengo unos 100 pakillos de muy buena calidad (nada de chatarra). Preferible entrega en mano, igual que las onzas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Al tal hibridus le he mandado privado para consultar y reservar y no ha dadomseñales de vida, me huele regular.



Pues justo ha posteado detras tuyo....

Yo tb le he mandado uno y tp me ha contestado.
Y tu Cordoba, tp al otro mio ;-) Si quieres o no el osezno avisame, que a ese precio se vende solo, jejeje.


----------



## hibridus (15 Abr 2011)

Perdona Cordoba por el retraso, hace pocos minutos que he podido acceder al ordenador. Consultame todo lo que quieras pero no puedo reservar nada ni precisar nada hasta que concrete todos los pedidos, sobre todo los más grandes.

No tengo listado porque normalmente me piden cantidad y no por años. De todas formas dime que fechas buscas y te las busco. Las 4 que me dijiste de momento son tuyas.

Y en cuanto a que te huelo regular, no sé. Hoy me he duchado.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Abr 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> Perdona Cordoba por el retraso, hace pocos minutos que he podido acceder al ordenador. Consultame todo lo que quieras pero no puedo reservar nada ni precisar nada hasta que concrete todos los pedidos, sobre todo los más grandes.
> 
> No tengo listado porque normalmente me piden cantidad y no por años. De todas formas dime que fechas buscas y te las busco. Las 4 que me dijiste de momento son tuyas.
> 
> Y en cuanto a que te huelo regular, no sé. Hoy me he duchado.



Pues a mi no me has respondido a mi privado de ayer....


----------



## hibridus (15 Abr 2011)

A ver, Puntodecontrol. En tu privado me haces 2 preguntas que ya tienen respuesta en mi primer mensaje. Pero te respondo de nuevo

"me puedes decir cuales son las variadas???" 1 Panda, 2 Filarmónicas, 1 Britannia, mexicanas

"por cierto, de donde eres??" Murcia


----------



## Cordoba (15 Abr 2011)

Joer justo las que me habías guardado


----------



## Cordoba (15 Abr 2011)

Para poder hacer un pedido en condiciones , me gustaría que me enviaras un privados con lo que tienes, es normal entiendso q esto deba ser así no?


----------



## Gamu (15 Abr 2011)

Vendo las siguientes onzas de plata:

2 tubos de 20 silver eagles cada uno de una onza. 640 euros por tubo/32 euros por onza.
2 buffalos silver rounds de 1 onza. 30 euros cada uno.

El envio a cargo del comprador, en el formato que desee. No se cobra suplemento por embalaje, asi que en la web de correos vereis cual será el precio del envío dependiendo del peso. También se entrega en mano en la ciudad de Barcelona, en este caso sin gastos de envío. 

El contacto por privado.

Saludos!


----------



## hibridus (15 Abr 2011)

Veamos. Primero atiendo todas las demandas y después voy agrupando pedidos según cantidad (los más grandes tienen preferencia). No reservo nada hasta no concretar con TOTAL SEGURIDAD todos los pedidos. Así nadie me puede decir luego "yo la reservé primero". Ahora mismo te digo que esas 4 son tuyas, pero para ver las otras tienes que esperar un poco, para ver su disponibilidad y darte más detalles. Pero sin prisas.


----------



## El cid (15 Abr 2011)

Los pakillos ya volaron, gracias a los que se interesaron y a los compradores.

Vendo duros de plata del monton a 20 €.


----------



## juan35 (15 Abr 2011)

10 Koalas de 1oz del 2011: 32 euros la unidad

Gastos a cargo del comprador, por correo paquete azul 6 EUROS ( en mano zona de Donosti) . Saludos


----------



## holdem (15 Abr 2011)

Vendo:

50 pesos mexicanos de oro ¡al precio al que las compran los de Munters! 
5 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco 1966 --------- 13€ c/u
25 monedas de 12 euros varios años --------------- 16€ c/u
1 moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 (Felipe II) ------ 20€

prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, pero puedo enviar por correo certificado.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## quaver (15 Abr 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> 10 Koalas de 1oz del 2011: 32 euros
> 
> Gastos a cargo del comprador, por correo paquete azul 6 EUROS ( en mano zona de Donosti) . Saludos



Su mensaje da a entender que las 10 onzas las vende por 32 euros.


----------



## hibridus (15 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi me huele mal otra cosa. Pedir algun tipo de garantia por si hay que hacer visitas.



Lo único que huele mal es este tono amenazante. Cuidado los que tratéis con él, porque si no le convencen sus transacciones podéis tener problemas serios.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Abr 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> Lo único que huele mal es este tono amenazante. Cuidado los que tratéis con él, porque si no le convencen sus transacciones podéis tener problemas serios.



Hibridus, tus ofertas huelen mal, tienes toda la pinta de traerte algo sucio entre manos. Solo te aviso que aquí no nos limitamos a quedarnos de brazos cruzados si es ese el caso. 

No se porque tratas de difamarme cuando tu eres el que quieres recibir dinero ajeno sin ofrecer garantias. Mejora tus ofertas u ofrece datos que garanticen tu fiabilidad como vendedor tal como propusiste unos mensajes atras.


----------



## Acaparador (16 Abr 2011)

Hola, havce mucho que os leo y hace poco me decidi a hacerme una cuenta.

Me imagino que habra poca confianza en mi xP, pero tengo carlillos y los vendo a 16'50 entrega en mano (Barcelona) o 17 via paypal, en lotes de 5. Si a alguien le interesa privado y me comentais como os va mejor.


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Hibridus, tus ofertas huelen mal, tienes toda la pinta de traerte algo sucio entre manos. Solo te aviso que aquí no nos limitamos a quedarnos de brazos cruzados si es ese el caso.
> 
> No se porque tratas de difamarme cuando tu eres el que quieres recibir dinero ajeno sin ofrecer garantias. Mejora tus ofertas u ofrece datos que garanticen tu fiabilidad como vendedor tal como propusiste unos mensajes atras.



Igual ahora entiendes porque hay foreros que no quieren hacer negocios con multnicks, sino que esperan a que tengan un recorrido en el foro


----------



## Depeche (16 Abr 2011)

Yo quiero volver a dejar constancia de que gamusino30 es un forero de 100% confianza,además de un señor y una buena persona, he hecho varios tratos con el, y puedo asegurar que es de lo mejor que os podeis encontrar por aqui, 100% forero de confianza.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Abr 2011)

Yo estoy pensando en poner en la firma a los foreros que he comprado/vendido para que asi se vea en todos los posts quien es de fiar y quien no....


----------



## juan35 (16 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en poner en la firma a los foreros que he comprado/vendido para que asi se vea en todos los posts quien es de fiar y quien no....



yo creo que es buena idea nos serviria a todos


----------



## Eldenegro (16 Abr 2011)

He abierto un hilo sobre valoraciones de foreros, a ver que os parece

LINK


----------



## Cordoba (16 Abr 2011)

Me parece interesantísimo, desde el momento en que yo ahora compro e intento cumplir bien, para generar confianza cuando quiera vender.


----------



## hibridus (16 Abr 2011)

"¿multinicks? , "tus negocios huelen mal"? Necesito que alguien me traduzca eso.

Yo vendo en mano, cara a cara, preferiblemente. Si alguien quiere que le envíe por correo, no se lo voy a negar y si quiere garantías que me diga que garantías necesita.

En cuanto al matón que sale por aquí prefiero no comentar nada. Sólo diré que me inspira poca confianza, tanto por su formas como por sus amenazas.

Mejoro la oferta de mis onzas a 28 euros cada una. Si no obtengo respuesta este fin de semana las venderé por otros medios.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Abr 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> "¿multinicks? , "tus negocios huelen mal"? Necesito que alguien me traduzca eso.
> 
> Yo vendo en mano, cara a cara, preferiblemente. Si alguien quiere que le envíe por correo, no se lo voy a negar y si quiere garantías que me diga que garantías necesita.
> 
> ...



Tus ofertas huelen a HUMO... de que sirve que las vendas 28, 50 o 10 euros s¡ no respondes a los privados ni para decir las he vendido o no tenga las que pides o nada....


----------



## Showt1me (16 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Pongo a la venta lo siguiente:
> 
> 3 Monedas de 1oz de plata .999
> Holanda, 1992.
> ...





Hola! Tiene usted un privado mio, answer me please.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (16 Abr 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> "¿multinicks? , "tus negocios huelen mal"? Necesito que alguien me traduzca eso.
> 
> Yo vendo en mano, cara a cara, preferiblemente. Si alguien quiere que le envíe por correo, no se lo voy a negar y si quiere garantías que me diga que garantías necesita.
> 
> ...



Sin acritud, estás dando la impresión de que vendes algo que no tienes y eres un mero intermediario con quién realmente posee las onzas. Creo que deberías aclarar este punto.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Abr 2011)

Apreciados conforeros: 

Lanzo una Oferta Pública de Trueque (OPT) de monedas que tengo y otras que me gustaría conseguir:

- Ofrezco 15 filarmónicas de Austria de plata de 1 onza por 1 filarmónica de Austria de oro de una onza.
- Ofrezco 15 maple leafs de plata de Canadá de 1 onza por 1 maple leaf de Canadá de oro de una onza.
- Ofrezco 15 silver eagles de USA de 1 onza por 1 gold eagle de USA de oro de una onza.
- Ofrezco 15 monedas de 5 Ecus de España de 1989 (sin valor de cambio) de 1 onza de plata fina por 1 krugerrand (plata aleada por oro aleado).
- Ofrezco 13 monedas de China del panda de 1 onza de 2011 por 1 onza de China de oro del panda 2011. 
- Ofrezco 5 duros de plata de España del montón por una alfonsina de oro de 25 pesetas de España.
- Ofrezco 4 monedas de 5 Francos de Francia o de Bélgica del montón por una moneda de oro de 20 Francos de Francia o Bélgica.
- Como colofón: OFERTA ESTRELLA. Ofrezco 28 paquillos de 100 pesetas de España por monedas de ocho escudos de España (onzas españolas) incluso en mala conservación.(*)


CARACTERÍSTICAS DE LA OFERTA:

1.- El plazo de aceptación de la oferta es ilimitado en el tiempo, salvo aviso contrario, o si el ratio oro/plata rebasa el 1/15 a favor de la plata.

2.- Preferiblemente entrega en mano en Barcelona, pero si ha de haber envíos, cada parte pagará sus propios portes.

3.- Las cantidades ofertadas pueden ampliarse a las expuestas, tan sólo es una tabla de cambios.

AVISO IMPORTANTE:

Esta oferta es de negocios entre adultos y cada cual ha de saber qué hace con sus cuartos. Basándome en los datos de Kitco - Gold Precious Metals - Buy Gold Sell Gold, Silver, Platinum - Charts, Graphs, Prices, Quotes, Gold Stocks, Mining Stocks, bullion dealers el ratio oro/plata en este instante es de 1/34,5. Pero hay que advertir que a finales de 2008 era de 1/84 y que ineluctablemente la tendencia va descendiendo de forma paulatina hacia las cifras que yo estoy ofertando. 

Actualmente ES un mal negocio para quien haga trueque conmigo, pero en el futuro puede que no lo sea (quizá incluso se incremente la tributación en la adquisición de plata).

Probablemente, una onza de oro debería valer mucho menos que 15 onzas de plata, pero mi oferta se basa en ratios históricos y en lo que ocurrió cuando la plata alcanzó su máximo histórico en 1980.

Yo vendí y cambié mi oro por plata a finales de 2008 -con ratios entre el 1/80 y 1/85-. Fue duro cambiar bonitas alfonsinas por paquillos y 50 FF, pero gracias a ello mi portfolio metalífero en plata ha evolucionado extraordinariamente mejor.

La plata ha subido -en el último año- en dólares USA el 133,97 %, mientras que el oro, tan sólo un 28,97 %. Con la plata he triplicado mi patrimonio metalífero, mientras que con el oro, apenas hubiera sacado un 60%, ya que algunas monedas de plata se han disparado mientras que otras, de oro, tan sólo valen el precio del metal.

Acudo a este hilo porque sé que algún forero hizo campaña para que adquirieran 3/4 partes de oro en sus inversiones en metales preciosos. Supongo que muchos de ustedes están cargados de oro y que quizá en el futuro deseen hacer un truque por plata, de la que estoy a rebosar, ya que yo sí fui 100% a por la plata.

¡Qué tiempos aquellos! Se podían comprar paquillos de plata entre 4 y 5 euros en enormes cantidades y sin apenas competencia, ya que tenían un enorme halo de desprestigio: se les llamaba "mierdaplata" por parte de algunos foreros que habían demonizado esta singular moneda, a la que reconozco mi cariño, porque ha hecho que me lo lleve crudo. De haber pagado a un debunker profesional, no hubiera salido tan bien.

El otro día, me pagaron en fundición 13,10 € por cada paquillo que llevé. Evidentemente lo que cobré no recoge las subidas de las dos últimas jornadas, pero necesitaba el dinero para seguir comprando carlillos a 12 € en la sucursal de Barcelona del BdE (después de ir durante algo más de un mes con compañía para sacar monedas). Los carlillos me han venido de perlas para consolidar plusvalías, pero yo nunca los hubiera comprado cuando su valor intrínseco por contenido de metal era de 8 ó 9 euros, ya que yo, entonces compraba onzas en mercadillos entre 15 y 19 euros. 

Es muy interesante el tema plata vs. oro. La gran mayoría de interesados en los metales preciosos creen que están en el mismo equipo, lo que es cierto, pero ignoran que las luchas intestinas dentro de un mismo equipo son las más duras. Y si no, que se lo pregunten a los pilotos de las escuderías de Fórmula Uno, cuyo principal enemigo en la clasificación es su propio compañero. El transvase de riqueza del dinero fiat hacia los metales no va a ser en una sola dirección, sino que el oro también tenía que transferir riqueza hacia la plata, eso era de cajón.

Con el ratio oro/plata a 1/84...y habiendo gastado la mayoría de la plata existente sobre la superfície de la Tierra en los últimos 40 años, ¿alguien con dos dedos de frente pensaba que el ratio podía subir un 50% hacia 1/126? ¿O acaso no sería más lógico que descendiera un 50% hasta 1/42? Pues lo previsible es lo que ha sucedido, de hecho hasta el ratio actual de 1/34,5. 

El sentido común acostumbra a ser el menos común de los sentidos. Cuando yo decía a los compradores de oro con los que tenía cierta confianza que el oro era "una inversión para ricos" y la plata "una inversión para inteligentes", encima ponían mala cara. Conozco a una persona que invirtió seiscientos mil euros en oro hace unos meses, cuando le informe de que la plata le brindaba una mejor oportunidad. Ahora cuando nos vemos lo único que sabe hacer es poner cara de tonto y darme la razón.

Y todo ello, analizando los elementos de forma individual, sin contemplar "la tormenta perfecta" con la que sueñan muchos platíferos, entonces el ratio 1/15 podría incluso descender a favor de la plata. Pero ese es otro tema más denso para tratar y no ha lugar en este hilo.

Volviendo al tema: cambio plata por oro. No tengo intención de vender ese oro, tan sólo me haría gracia de que el oro que otrora tuve pueda "volver con papá", pero eso sí aprovechándome de la fantástica oportunidad que me brinda la plata en esta transferencia de riqueza de las que pasan una vez en la vida.

LO ADVIERTO: MI TRATO ES MUY MALO PARA USTEDES EN ESTE MOMENTO, PERO PUEDE SER BUENO EN EL FUTURO.

(*) Les explico el porqué mi oferta estrella es cambiar 28 paquillos por 8 escudos de oro.

Paquillo. Peso 19 g. Ley .800. Peso neto Ag= 15,2 g. 

28 paquillos x 15,2 g. Ag= 425,6 g

Onza española (8 escudos). Peso medio 27 g. Ley .875 (algunos manuales ponen algo más, pero no se fíen).

Peso neto Au= 23,625 g.


*Ratio oro/plata ofertado: 1/18* Es una oferta de escándalo. ¡Ofrezco un ratio de 1/18! (Sólo para los 8 escudos) Me pueden calificar de romántico, de demente, de perdedor...pero por lo menos no fundiremos las onzas. Quizá la plata suba mucho más y este ratio sea una barbaridad en mi contra, pero repito: este trueque no lo hago para ganar dinero. 

Actualmente se están fundiendo los 8 escudos de oro en mala conservación, de la misma forma que se están fundiendo los paquillos. No hay clientes para monedas de oro de colección en mal estado y lo importante es tener liquidez para volver a comprar mercancía, que es como los comerciantes hacen el dinero inmediato: la numismática queda habitualmente para las subastas y clientes selectos, mientras que en el día a día se ejerce de chatarrero.

Reitero mis disculpas si consideran que me he extendido más allá del alcance del hilo, pero tenía mono de escribir, tras no haber participado en este foro durante varios meses. No hagan caso a un forero paranoico que se inventa el otorgamiento de multinicks, ya que doy mi palabra de que no he participado y no tengo ninguna relación con el forero Platón, o con ningun otro, más allá de los que me pueda encontrar habitualmente en el BdE.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en poner en la firma a los foreros que he comprado/vendido para que asi se vea en todos los posts quien es de fiar y quien no....



Calopez debería poner algun rating tipo "puntos de credibilidad" para los interesados en comprar y vender.

Por el tema de anonimato, no voy a poner nicks de las personas a las que he comprado o vendido a no ser que ellos esten de acuerdo. A ciertas personas no les debería parecer muy inteligente manifestar publicamente que han comprado 30 onzas de oro (que no es el caso) y luego dar a un pompero albanokosovar sus datos postales. Es un ejemplo absurdo como cualquier otro pero ya queda patente que necesitamos un sistema de feedback para los que no quieren o no pueden hacer tratos en persona.


----------



## Platón (16 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> No hagan caso a un forero paranoico que se inventa el otorgamiento de multinicks, ya que doy mi palabra de que no he participado y no tengo ninguna relación con el forero Platón, o con nin gín otro, más allá de los que me encuentro habitualmente en el BdE.



Jajaja, encantado de saludarlo entonces, y espero que nos siga regalando sus circunloquios.

Si es que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio, ahora nos acusarán de multis hablando entre ellos.

Su oferta a día de hoy me parece claramente insuficiente, por lo que si alguien quiere cambiar su oro por mi plata (en onzas .999 o karlillos) en una ratio 1:15, puede ponerse en contacto conmigo, ahora e incluso cuando la ratio oro plata alcance ese valor.

La plata la carga el diablo.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## vigobay (16 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Apreciados conforeros:
> 
> Lanzo una Oferta Pública de Trueque (OPT) de monedas que tengo y otras que me gustaría conseguir:
> 
> ...



Con el ratio actual sobre 1/34 tu mensaje resulta una guerra declarada al sentido común del que hablas. Pero en fin, si alguién pica pues mejor para tí. El que quiera cambiar plata por oro lo puede hacer a ratio 1/30 sólo vendiendo sus monedas de plata y con el cash comprando onzas de oro (perdiendo los spreads de compra-venta). Hablas que actualmente es un mal negocio hacer ese trato y luego hablas que es una oferta de escándalo el ofrecer ratio 1/18. Supongo que estarás de broma....porque sino no lo entiendo.


----------



## elias2 (16 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Con el ratio actual sobre 1/34 tu mensaje resulta una guerra declarada al sentido común del que hablas. Pero en fin, si alguién pica pues mejor para tí. El que quiera cambiar plata por oro lo puede hacer a ratio 1/30 sólo vendiendo sus monedas de plata y con el cash comprando onzas de oro (perdiendo los spreads de compra-venta). Hablas que actualmente es un mal negocio hacer ese trato y luego hablas que es una oferta de escándalo el ofrecer ratio 1/18. Supongo que estarás de broma....porque sino no lo entiendo.



Menuda fantasmada se ha marcado el fantasmon, otro que cree que somos tontos.


----------



## vigobay (16 Abr 2011)

hibridus dijo:


> "¿multinicks? , "tus negocios huelen mal"? Necesito que alguien me traduzca eso.
> 
> Yo vendo en mano, cara a cara, preferiblemente. Si alguien quiere que le envíe por correo, no se lo voy a negar y si quiere garantías que me diga que garantías necesita.
> 
> ...



El precio suena un poco raro. Por ese precio no te compliques vendiendo en el foro y hecha un vistazo a la web del Andorrano que él te las compra a 29,44 a precio de viernes al medio día. En ebay aún pagando comisión le sacarías una tajada buena superior a lo que pides aunque supongo que será por acelerar el proceso de conseguir la pasta por lo que ofreces ese precio por debajo de mercado y eso genera desconfianza. Un último consejo y es que seas más comercial y con mejor atención al cliente (tus posibles compradores). Seguro que la próxima vez ya lo haces mejor

Saludos,


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Abr 2011)

elias2 dijo:


> Menuda fantasmada se ha marcado el fantasmon, otro que cree que somos tontos.



Hace apelativo a su nick de "*Fantasma*"


----------



## hibridus (16 Abr 2011)

Yo ofrezco 50 pakillos por 8 escudos de oro. Y los pakillos (y las onzas) las tengo, contrariamente a como creen algunos por aquí. En cuanto pille la cámara las foteo.


----------



## hibridus (16 Abr 2011)

Gracias por tus consejos Vigobay. Es de lo poco razonable que he visto por aquí. Ya no hago envíos al foro. O vendo en mano o en ebay. Y sí, tienes razón. Necesito el dinero urgentemente, de otra forma ni se me ocurriría venderlas a ese precio.

Un saludo.


----------



## chivador! (16 Abr 2011)

Fantasmon, es tan insultante tu post, que
deberías ser baneado, pero no seguiré escribiendo
por si tienes padrino en el foro y se me acusa de conspiración
contra la corona.


----------



## holdem (16 Abr 2011)

Vendo:

50 pesos mexicanos de oro ¡al precio al que las compran los de Munters! 
5 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco 1966 --------- 13€ c/u
25 monedas de 12 euros varios años --------------- 16€ c/u
1 moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 (Felipe II) ------ 20€

prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, pero puedo enviar por correo certificado.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## multinickpremium (16 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Apreciados conforeros:
> 
> Lanzo una Oferta Pública de Trueque (OPT) de monedas que tengo y otras que me gustaría conseguir:
> 
> ...



Como siempre resulta interesantisimo leerle, sus palabras estan cargadisimas de mensajes y contenido que parece que la gente solo ve como un "Mal negocio",sin embargo usted nos viene a decir entre lineas el potentisimo recorrido que tiene la plata,yo lo veo como un mensaje para cargar todo lo que podamos, aun recuerdo cuando le preguntaba por privado si merecia la pena comprar paquillos a 4,5 euros o era mejor las monedas de 12 euros del BDE,usted me decia que si de verdad las podia conseguir a ese precio comprase paquillos(espero se acuerde), me alegro de haberlo hecho caso y seguir sus consejos tan sabios, me daba miedo una bajada de la plata ,pero ahora me doy cuenta que comprando paquillos he comprado muchisimos kilos de plata a algo menos de 300 euros el kilo,frente a los 666 de las monedas de 12 euros,he de reconocer que he comprado monedas de 12 en cantidades grandes cuando el precio ya era superior en sempsa a 700euros/kilo,pero en su momento fueron mejor compra los paquillos(actualmente no).
A los que se meten con fantasmón;
No hace falta que defienda a nadie,el solo lo hace muy bien, pero no nos tenemos que tomar tan sabias palabras como un ataque como para pasar a descalificar a la gente,este forero ha hecho que muchos de los que aqui leemos le hiciesemos "caso" y gracias a el hemos tenido muy buenas plusvalias,yo ahora hasta tengo una filipina en casa.
Conozco un forero personalmente (amigo)que cuando se abrió el hilo "proximo boom la plata" en 2008 invirtió muchisimo dinero en plata fisica(cuatro veces mas cantidad que yo) , actualmente ha mas que triplicado esa cantidad .
Hace tiempo habia gente en el foro que defendia la inversión en oro ,otros en plata, unos hicieron caso al gurú del oro y otros le hicimos caso al gurú de la plata, da igual quien gane o no.
Nos debemos respetar y aunque se haya hecho leña de algunos foreros , yo personalmente le estoy y estaré inmensamente agradecido a fantasmón por varios motivos:
-Asesorarme sobre invertir en metal sin el ganarse nada ni conocerme de nada y proporcionarme indirectamente unas plusvalias muy grandes(pero no pago comision .
-Despertarme interes numismático.
-Poder leer sus inmensos conocimientos sobre metales, que no son los de un recien llegado.

A todos los demas que se toman a mal ese ofrecimiento o intercambio,decirles que abran su mente e intenten captar el vardadero contenido de su mensaje,yo no lo he tomado como un simple anuncio.
Aqui aprendemos de todos, leer a fantasmon es un placer,al igual que otros muchos, no descarto a nadie en el foro (bueno,krecepelos y animorsa),de todos se puede aprender.
Incluso el dia que hodem venda su moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos me alegraré inmensamente.


-


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Con el ratio actual sobre 1/34 tu mensaje resulta una guerra declarada al sentido común del que hablas. Pero en fin, si alguién pica pues mejor para tí. El que quiera cambiar plata por oro lo puede hacer a ratio 1/30 sólo vendiendo sus monedas de plata y con el cash comprando onzas de oro (perdiendo los spreads de compra-venta). Hablas que actualmente es un mal negocio hacer ese trato y luego hablas que es una oferta de escándalo el ofrecer ratio 1/18. Supongo que estarás de broma....porque sino no lo entiendo.



Que cada cual interprete mi oferta como considere oportuno.

Yo no considero que el trato sea injusto, sino inadecuado a las circunstancias ACTUALES del mercado. Quizá en el futuro no sea así.

Quizá muchos foreros con el oro guardado debajo de la baldosa vean como se desploma la ratio oro/plata en favor de ésta última...y apenas se benefician de la que podría ser una de las mayores transferencias de riqueza en la historia de la humanidad:

En los mercados todo tiene su "timing" y el tiempo da y quita razones:

- hubo un tiempo en que comprar paquillos era mucho más interesante que comprar krugers, ya que las vendían "a derribo". Fíjense en la evolución de la plata de 8,9 $ a 43,0 $ en unos de dos años y medio.

- hubo un tiempo en que los foreros compraban carlillos a 720 €/kilo, cuando yo pagaba la plata a 440 €/kilo por los paquillos...y esta plata la he podido vender esta semana a algo ligeramente superior a 860 €/kilo para después comprar carlillos a 720 €/kilo, que me aseguran las plusvalías.

Pero cuando algunos foreros están adocenados y les brindan tan pésimo asesoramiento, no extrañan estas cosas.

¿Cómo se va a comprar plata con un señoreaje superior al 30% a la espera de que la plata suba para obtener beneficios? 

¿Cómo se puede desechar una moneda de plata como el paquillo tan asequible, reconocida, abundante a lo largo de la geografía nacional...a precio de chatarra de plata?

Por cierto, chatarra, pero de la buena, puesto que las fundiciones grandes esperan a tener elevadas cantidades de paquillos, puesto que recuperan de ellos en ínfimas cantidades, otros metales preciosos como el platino. ¿Lo sabía?

Cuando yo leo en un foro "bullion de plata es bullion, da igual la moneda" dan ganas de echarse a reir. De la misma forma, cuando alguien afirma que como norma había que invertir tres cuartas partes de la inversión de metales en oro...es que me parto de la risa.

Mire en 2008 compré un lote de monedas emitidas en 2007 de distintos formatos del calendario Lunar de Australia, especialmente de las monedas de 2 oz, por cajas enteras. Coincidió que salieron a la vez los tres últimos años de la serie I en plata (rata, buey y tigre), y seguidamente la rata de la serie II.
Al salir a la venta tantas monedas a la vez, tres seguidas y la de la segunda serie, al mercado de coleccionistas particulares les costó digerir tanta moneda de plata.

Muchas de estas monedas que no se acababan de vender, acabaron en manos de "imbersoreh" como yo, que apenas pagaron premium numismático y básicamente compraron el metal (2 onzas= 26 euros).

Estas monedas de 2 oz. se venden hoy en día en Ebay Alemania entre 140-180 la serie I y alrededor de 280-380 la moneda de 2008 de la rata de la serie II.

Obviamente yo no esperaba que están monedas alcanzaran dichas cifras en un plazo tan breve...pero sí esperaba que se revalorizaran bastante más que las monedas de oro o que la plata común como las filarmónicas.

Pero cuando uno está aborregado y le envían a comprar oro a Bruselas, cuando en cualquier ciudad española se puede comprar más barato, nada te puede sorprender.

España es un país exportador neto de krugerrands y de oro en este momento. Aquí se vende oro y vienen inversores belgas y de otros países a comprarlo. Se puede comprar a muy buen precio debido a la multitud de agentes que ahora comercian con él. A saber:

- Numismáticos.
- Comerciantes de mercadillos.
- Filatélicos reconvertidos que han visto como su amigo tontorrón y pobre que se dedicaba a vender monedas hace unos años, ahora se está forrando. 
- Subastas de monedas.
- Subastas de arte.
- Subastas del Monte de Piedad.
- Almacenes y fundiciones de compraventa de metales preciosos.
- Particulares que se sacan un "sobresueldo" con el trapicheo de metales y monedas.
- Casas de compraventas de oro y plata que han proliferado como churros.
- Joyeros reconvertidos que ven como los relojes de gama media no se venden ya que hay otros que dan el pego y son 10 veces más baratos, y que a 33.000 € el kilo de oro, apenas se pueden colocar joyas...a no ser que sea a la fundición.

Con este elenco de participantes y con la colaboración especial de las casas de compraventa de metales que acostumbran a estar más tiesas que la mojama y tienen que llevar género a fundir todos los días, ahora se pueden obtener chollos, tanto en oro como en plata.

En muchas ocasiones este oro, claro que lo pagan a derribo, pero si no lo compran ustedes se lo venderán a otros comerciantes o industriales a buen precio, que se lo revenderán a belgas, alemanes y suizos para que éstos después se lo revendan a ustedes.:8::8::8:

Claro, claro los argumentos de siempre...la confianza de la compra, la camaradería del foro, los precios justos, los compraoreros son unos buitres, el tópico de Bruselas y París etc...Menudas tonterías...para jugar al corro de la patata entre niños ya tienen el hilo de bid/ask de los carlillos. Los belgas sí se partirían el culo si nos leyeran, cuando vienen a comprar a numismáticos y fundiciones las monedas internacionales (sé bien lo que escribo).

Evidentemente la chica guapa de la fiesta era la plata. Pero para quién no tenga arrojo suficiente para "atacarla" y se conforme con la "segundona" que es el oro...pues que aprenda de ese metal si va a invertir en él...y que no me digan que "es sólo como seguro". Yo como seguro, prefiero pagar menos por las cosas, que desplazarme a Bélgica y encima me salga más caro.

Que aprenda qué monedas tienen más potencial de revalorización, que sepa cómo diferenciar una moneda falsa de una auténtica (libras, alfonsinas, 50 pesos, 20 dólares...), que aprenda el modelo de negocio de los partícipes y sabrá encontrar su nicho de mercado. Aunque os parezca una tontería, muchos compraventas no tienen apenas idea en la diferenciación de piezas, y como no las quieren dañar por si su amigo numis les paga más que el metal, en ocasiones no saben lo que compran.

Obviamente no tienen un espectrómetro de masas, ya que probablemente cueste más que su chiringuito de alquiler entero, y acostumbran a ir "al día". Pues si saben comprar oro, probablemente sea a ellos a quien acudir para incrementar su patrimonio aurífero, ya que obtendrán el mejor precio, ya que lo que no vendan a ustedes o acabará en una numismática o se fundirá.

A ustedes no les explican el ciclo: casa compraventa-numismática de barrio-numismática mayorista o fundición- mayorista de monedas centroeuropeo...pero en muchas ocasiones es calcado a este modelo.

Particularmente, no pretendo "cazar" a ningún pardillo, sino advertirle de lo que podría acaecer. La plata se ha comportado bastante mejor que el oro hasta el momento...y preveo que lo va a seguir haciendo.

No tengo una bola de cristal pero considero que es mucho más fácil que la plata doble, a que lo haga el oro. Si el ratio oro/plata llega a 1/15 o lo supera...pues parte de la plata la transformaré en oro y otra parte la venderé, y ya veremos si me quedo con alguna plata...o me voy con la música a otra parte.

Las inversiones se han de hacer teniendo en cuenta los "timings", los ciclos y los precios, pero nunca los gustos personales. Para muestra el clarísimo ejemplo de cómo (en rentabilidad) el paquillo ha vapuleado al krugerrand hasta la extenuación, para luego metamorfosear en un lindo y reluciente carlillo con más plata, valor facial y beneficio en dinerito para su dueño...que este próximo lunes acudirá al BdE a adquirir más carlillos.

No pretendo cazar gorriones, sino incentivar su pensamiento para que no se despeñen como lemmings ante una de las oportunidades más grandes de negocio que probablemente vean a lo largo de su vida.


----------



## Fantasmón (16 Abr 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> Como siempre resulta interesantisimo leerle, sus palabras estan cargadisimas de mensajes y contenido que parece que la gente solo ve como un "Mal negocio",sin embargo usted nos viene a decir entre lineas el potentisimo recorrido que tiene la plata,yo lo veo como un mensaje para cargar todo lo que podamos, aun recuerdo cuando le preguntaba por privado si merecia la pena comprar paquillos a 4,5 euros o era mejor las monedas de 12 euros del BDE,usted me decia que si de verdad las podia conseguir a ese precio comprase paquillos(espero se acuerde), me alegro de haberlo hecho caso y seguir sus consejos tan sabios, me daba miedo una bajada de la plata ,pero ahora me doy cuenta que comprando paquillos he comprado muchisimos kilos de plata a algo menos de 300 euros el kilo,frente a los 666 de las monedas de 12 euros,he de reconocer que he comprado monedas de 12 en cantidades grandes cuando el precio ya era superior en sempsa a 700euros/kilo,pero en su momento fueron mejor compra los paquillos(actualmente no).
> A los que se meten con fantasmón;
> No hace falta que defienda a nadie,el solo lo hace muy bien, pero no nos tenemos que tomar tan sabias palabras como un ataque como para pasar a descalificar a la gente,este forero ha hecho que muchos de los que aqui leemos le hiciesemos "caso" y gracias a el hemos tenido muy buenas plusvalias,yo ahora hasta tengo una filipina en casa.
> Conozco un forero personalmente (amigo)que cuando se abrió el hilo "proximo boom la plata" en 2008 invirtió muchisimo dinero en plata fisica(cuatro veces mas cantidad que yo) , actualmente ha mas que triplicado esa cantidad .
> ...



Agradezco sus cordiales palabras y me alegro que tanto usted como su amigo hayan triunfado en las inversiones argentíferas. No me extiendo más ya que algún forero nos va a recriminar el inadecuado uso del hilo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (16 Abr 2011)

Espero que le vaya bien en sus negocios, señor fantasmón, más que nada porque yo también tengo plata, pero cada vez me decanto más por el papel por comodidad y falta de tiempo. Esto obliga a declarar sin remisión en hacienda las correspondientes plusvalías, aunque supongo que usted hará lo mismo :rolleye:


----------



## individuo_caspas (16 Abr 2011)

Muy buenas amigos conforeros, hace escasamente unos segundos he tenido la idea de que podríais hacer un hilo posteando fotos de las monedas por delante y por detrás, nombre, gramos y precios de mercado. 
Para los que desconozcamos el tema, será un hilo en plan documental muy interesante y quizás inicie a muchos inculurizados en estos terrenos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> BLA, BLA, BLA,BLA.....(OFERTA PARA GILIS INSIDE).....







Fantasmón dijo:


> LO ADVIERTO: MI TRATO ES MUY MALO PARA USTEDES EN ESTE MOMENTO, PERO PUEDE SER BUENO EN EL FUTURO.



:XX:

A timar a otro sitio, Fantasmón. 

Recordemos que Fantasmón es el pasapisero TIoGilito888 con hilo mítico dedicado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rticipa-en-este-foro-prometo-hilo-mitico.html

Recordemos que es alguien que JAMÁS ha ofrecido ningún trato favorable, que sistemáticamente ha estado recomendando lo contrario a lo que hace. Ejemplo: Recomendar comprar pakillos cuando quería deshacerse de los suyos y estaba comprando eagles siguiendo mi recomendación, otra más reciente...recomendar no comprar monedas de 12 euros y comprar eagles cuando intenta vender sus eaglas para cargar en monedas de 12 euros como recomendábamos...etc..etc...

Además es el responsable de la proliferación de multinicks denostando las monedas de 12 euros en el hilo correspondiente. Ha estado poniendo en duda su valor monetario para sembrar la duda en muchos de los que nos leen para así poder él cargar más. 

Sabiendo todo esto cada cual es libre de hacer negocios con quien le plazca.


----------



## Platón (17 Abr 2011)

Ha tenido que salirte la competencia para que vuelvas a incordiar...ya estabas tardando en volver a ensuciar hilos, Mesías.

Cuidado, el impresentable vuelve a postear.

Haznos un favor y no me contestes. Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Ha tenido que salirte la competencia para que vuelvas a incordiar...ya estabas tardando en volver a ensuciar hilos, Mesías.
> 
> Cuidado, el impresentable vuelve a postear.
> 
> Haznos un favor y no me contestes. Gracias.




Hola multi. Que mal disimulas....

No entiendes esto:



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sabiendo todo esto cada cual es libre de hacer negocios con quien le plazca.


----------



## fran69 (17 Abr 2011)

Buenos dias,, jejejejejeje como apreta el señor Tio Gilito,, ehhhh moster???? jejejejeje aunque yo lo recuerdo cuando cambiaba krugerrands por 200 paquillos y alguno que otro incluso llego a comprarle la camisa de fuerzas y todo.... pero mira asi es la vida!!!

Yo mejoro la oferta de Tio Gilito,,, cambio 24 onzas de plata por onza de oro,, me es indiferrente la onza que sea,,, incluso me valen los 100 franquitos franceses y similares ( que llegan a una onza de oro puro) no,, incluso los prefiero mejor moneda del siglo XIX tipo 100 francos oro... ale,,, hago la enumeracion de las onzas de plata,,, preparo un lotecito apañao..enga,,
Filarmonica de Viena,,, 2 del año 2010.
Maple Canada........... 2 del año 2010.
Pa no ser rata.... 12 Pandas,,, año año 1996,1997,2003,2009,(2 del 2010) y 6 del 2011.
Kanguros, 1994, 1999 y 2000
Kokaburras, 1992,1997 y 2008
Eagle 2011.
Britania del 2010.
Ale,,, un lotecito apañao, para que no digais que son 24 filarmonicas,, creo que con ello,, supero ampliamente a la oferta de las 15 onzas de tio Gilito....


----------



## Platón (17 Abr 2011)

¿Sigues diciendo que soy tiogilito-fastamón?

Venga majo, vaya *OWNED* que te has comido (otro más).

Espero que te hayan bendecido bien el ramo, falta te hace para que sigas teniendo suerte colocando monedas.


----------



## Platón (17 Abr 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> Buenos dias,, jejejejejeje como apreta el señor Tio Gilito,, ehhhh moster????
> 
> Yo mejoro la oferta de Tio Gilito,,, cambio 24 onzas de plata por onza de oro....



Que razón tienes fran69, hay mucho kruger-escocido por aquí...el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar.

Mejoro tu oferta de 25 onzas, ofrezco más plata en forma de 50 karlillos por onza de oro tipo 100 francos. (de 12 euros de facial, 832,5 gramos de plata fina)
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

¿quien da más?


----------



## fran69 (17 Abr 2011)

Platon... por Diosss... chapas de 12 € de esas tan bonitas,, que incluso deslumbran a los columnarios?????? . ... no, no,, gracias!!!


----------



## Platón (17 Abr 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> Platon... por Diosss... chapas de 12 € de esas tan bonitas,, que incluso deslumbran a los columnarios?????? . ... no, no,, gracias!!!



Vale,en compensación mejoro mi oferta a 51 superkarlillos SC, limpios, relucientes y en plástico protector, a cambio de onza de oro clásico (no tiene que ser una única moneda, acepto alfonsinas y demás familia sin problema)

849 gramos de plata fina. 

Nadie da más.


----------



## juan35 (17 Abr 2011)

Yo sigo con lo mio...

10 Koalas de 1oz del 2011: 32 euros la unidad

Gastos a cargo del comprador, por correo paquete azul 6 EUROS ( en mano zona de Donosti) . Saludos

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## hinka (17 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Vale,en compensación mejoro mi oferta a 51 superkarlillos SC, limpios, relucientes y en plástico protector, a cambio de onza de oro clásico (no tiene que ser una única moneda, acepto alfonsinas y demás familia sin problema)
> 
> 849 gramos de plata fina.
> 
> Nadie da más.



51*12= 612€ por una oz de oro.ienso:ienso:ienso:
Pq digais lo que digais mientras no se acaben en el BdE son 12€. Despues Dios dira.......:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Fantasmón (17 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Ha tenido que salirte la competencia para que vuelvas a incordiar...ya estabas tardando en volver a ensuciar hilos, Mesías.
> 
> Cuidado, el impresentable vuelve a postear.
> 
> Haznos un favor y no me contestes. Gracias.



El Monstruo está muy nervioso. Parece ser que la suerte no le acompaña y, como ya previmos, la plata se está comportando muchísimo mejor que el oro.

Es triste, muy triste, que te digan en que invertir y dejar pasar la oportunidad de tu vida, tan sólo por la propia testarudez.

Se escribió por activa y por pasiva: La plata va a evolucionar mejor que el oro. Próximo boom. La pregunta es: ¿De estas palabras qué es lo que no entendió el Monstruo? Considero que el mensaje es inteligible hasta para un niño.

Pues no, el tenía que decir irreflexivamente la suya: una inversión en metales preciosos ha de ser como mínimo un 75% en oro.

Que cada cual invierta su dinero como quiera, pero yo tenía clarísimo que a los precios de 2008 y comienzos de 2009 no había color: 100 % PLATA.

No era una elección caprichosa, yo tenía mi análisis elaborado desde enfoques muy distintos y todos convergían en que la plata por debajo de 9 $/oz. troy en 2008 era un auténtico regalo.

Pero hubo un hecho que reforzó mi posicionamiento en la plata hasta adquirir dicho metal hasta la totalidad de mi liquidez. 

Tengo un conocido boliviano que tiene familiares trabajando en la minería de estaño y plata en la zona de Potosí (Cerro Rico y aledaños). Tras las subidas de 2008 en las que la plata llegó a 20.80 $/oz. los mineros, que trabajan en cooperativa, se subieron el sueldo, se compraron coches a crédito, se endeudaron, etc...Pero tras bajar la plata a 9 $/oz., a ellos les pagaban, por onza de plata en bruto a 6-7 $, una vez refinado el metal.

A estos precios, paralizaron la producción, ya que literalmente perdían dinero. Ya sé que la plata se produce aproximadamente en cuatro quintas partes como subproducto de la minería de otros metales, pero aún así el precio era ínfimo y dificultaría la viabilidad de los productores primarios de plata que dejarían de producir o producir bajo mínimos y el retraso de la puesta en marcha de nuevas minas.

Aunque claro...mi apuesta era ganadora 100%. En 1980 la onza de plata rebasó los 50 $/oz. y resulta que en 2008, con un dólar que se había depreciado aproximadamente un 70%, la plata estaba casi seis veces más barata.

Analicemos las cifras, que no tienen desperdicio.

*ORO*

Fixing de Londres. 24-10-08 PM. 1 oz./troy................. 712,50 $.
Fixing de Londres. 15-04-11 PM. 1 oz./troy................1.476,75 $.

*Incremento: 107,26 %*



*PLATA*

Fixing de Londres. 24-10-08 1 oz./troy.................... 8,88 $.
Fixing de Londres. 15-04-11 1 oz./troy....................42,61 $.

*Incremento: 379,84 %*


Ya sé que algunos de ustedes me dirán que el viernes pasado, la plata alcanzó los 43,05 $/oz. troy en el NY Globex, y que las cifras son algo superiores a favor de la plata...pero tampoco es cuestión de hacer leña del árbol caído, que bastante mal lo debe estar pasando el gurú del oro del foro, como algunos, acertadamente, lo han bautizado.

Pues ante ello: por co-ho-nes los foreros teníamos que haber invertido tres cuartas partes del portfolio de metales preciosos en oro. Cagada de dimensiones siderales. Las inversiones no se han de hacer por co-ho-nes, sino por neuronas.

No hay un metal precioso que sea mejor que otro como inversión, sino un precio y un momento concreto para comprarlo y para venderlo.

De la misma forma, no se puede demonizar ninguna moneda: los paquillos eran una excelente inversión a los precios que estaban. El resultado ha sido abrumadoramente superior. Fíjense en los guarismo: cuentas son cuentas y lo demás son cuentos.

Pero también hay que decir que hace unos meses a mí no me gustaban los carlillos, ya que tenían un señoreaje superior al 30%. No obstante, una vez el precio spot superaba los 720 €/kilo, claro que se convirtieron en una buena inversión sin riesgo. Particularmente he adquirido muchos carlillos con el ánimo de consolidar las plusvalías en mis inversiones metalíferas.

Evidentemente la plata es una inversión más volátil que el oro, eso es indiscutible. Dentro de un tiempo, desharé mis posiciones en plata, pero de momento espero pacientemente la reducción del ratio oro/plata, ya que pese a todo, la plata sigue estando barata en relación al oro y a la masa monetaria.

Me alegro de todos aquellos que hayan sacado provecho a esta oportunidad histórica de invertir en la plata, como caballo ganador. 

Ojalá no tiren por la borda dicha oportunidad como el forero Monster, que en el hilo BID/ASK de Carlillos, compra monedas a 13,30 € para después venderlas en 14,20 € en cantidades de 100 piezas. Total para una miseria de 0,9 euros por moneda...y el pobre ha dejado escapar una ocasión excepcional para forrarse como nos ha ocurrido a otros foreros.

El tiempo es juez implacable que da y quita razones; dirime entre los inteligentes (como los Hermanos Platapillao) y los meros charlatanes.


----------



## hibridus (17 Abr 2011)

Vendo pakillos a 11 euros la unidad. Son totalmente coleccionables, no son chatarra para fundir, pero cada uno que haga lo que quiera con ellos. Gastos de envío incluídos.

Tengo buenas referencias como vendedor de ebay, donde se realizará la venta. Dentro de poco sacaré también onzas. Se puede pactar el precio aquí previamente.

Al igual que en ebay, me reservo el derecho de elegir compradores serios.

Contactar conmigo en privado.

Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2011)

Joer...que pesadito TioGilito...habrá que repetir mil veces las cosas. El ratio del spot oro/plata no es significativo para invertir en plata física y en monedas. EL ratio correcto es

(moneda de oro+sobrespot compra-venta)/(moneda de plata+sobrespot compra-venta) 

recordemos que el sobrespot de compra-venta del oro es del orden del 3-5% si se compra y vende correctamente, y el de la plata ronda como mínimo el 20% y en el caso de los pakillos más del 60% sin contactos con fundidores. 

Recordemos también que la plata está recuperando lo que no ganó durante mucho tiempo respecto al oro. 

Ya estamos acostumbrasdos a las intervenciones demagógicas de TioGilito cuando repunta la plata...la única cuestión es porque no tiene la hombría de presentarse con su antiguo nick....jajaja...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (17 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joer...que pesadito TioGilito...habrá que repetir mil veces las cosas. El ratio del spot oro/plata no es significativo para invertir en plata física y en monedas. EL ratio correcto es
> 
> (moneda de oro+sobrespot compra-venta)/(moneda de plata+sobrespot compra-venta)
> 
> ...



Es lo malo que tiene que suba la plata. A ver si dan la cara los que han palmado como pasapiseros.:rolleye:


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (17 Abr 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> Muy buenas amigos conforeros, hace escasamente unos segundos he tenido la idea de que podríais hacer un hilo posteando fotos de las monedas por delante y por detrás, nombre, gramos y precios de mercado.
> Para los que desconozcamos el tema, será un hilo en plan documental muy interesante y quizás inicie a muchos inculurizados en estos terrenos.



Aquí están la gran mayoría de las monedas con sus pesos, dimensiones y fotos. 
Country list - Numista
Sobre precio de mercado como todo ... si quieres coleccionar es mas subjetivo, si solo lo quieres como inversión mira la cotización actual sobre oro y plata


----------



## Fantasmón (18 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Es lo malo que tiene que suba la plata. A ver si dan la cara los que han palmado como pasapiseros.:rolleye:



Vaya...otro que también parece andar escocido.:8:

Siento que no se cargara de plata.


----------



## Fantasmón (18 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joer...que pesadito TioGilito...habrá que repetir mil veces las cosas. El ratio del spot oro/plata no es significativo para invertir en plata física y en monedas. EL ratio correcto es
> 
> (moneda de oro+sobrespot compra-venta)/(moneda de plata+sobrespot compra-venta)
> 
> ...



O sea, que usted les carga a sus clientes un 5% sobre el spot cuando les vende los krugers, y se los recompra un -5% sobre el spot cuando los recompra, ¿no?

Y respecto a los pakillos, cuando los foreros los venden, si no conocen a un fundidor, tienen que pedir un precio un 60% inferior al spot, ¿no quiere decir eso? Menuda tontería.

Mire, en ambos casos, esos clientes serían unos inconscientes, pero sí cabe escribir que:

Quien compra krugers es -por lo general- un primavera.
Quien paga por el oro spot + 5% es -por lo general- un pardillo.
Quien va a Bruselas a comprar oro es un tontorrón (salvo excepciones concretas).

Antes de que los oreros se me echen encima inmisericordemente, déjenme que desarrolle el tema en profundidad en otro momento, que ahora no puedo por disponibilidad horaria.


----------



## Tiogelito (18 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> ¿Sigues diciendo que soy tiogilito-fastamón?
> 
> Venga majo, vaya *OWNED* que te has comido (otro más).
> 
> Espero que te hayan bendecido bien el ramo, falta te hace para que sigas teniendo suerte colocando monedas.



LLevo unos días sin conectarme, pero estoy flipando...
Supongo que Tiogilito no se referirá a mi, Tiogelito, y que todo ésto son histórico que ya tendríais, porque no me entero de nada de lo que estáis hablando...


----------



## vigobay (18 Abr 2011)

*TODO VENDIDO*. 

Me animo a poner unas onzas a la venta:

Es un tubo de Maple Leaf del 2009 SON 25 ONZAS de plata pura que siempre para gastos de envío se hace más atractivo. 

Están perfectas y de hecho hoy mismo ha sido el primer día que abrí el tubo para hacer las fotos. Las compré en Alemania en el 2009 y tengo factura original para el que la desee ver y lo solicite por MP. El pago sería por transferencia bancaria (opciónes La Caixa, ING y Bankinter). También admito sin coste adicional Moneybookers o Neteller.

*Precio de estas 25 preciosidades 875 Euros más 20 Euros de gastos de envío asegurado por postal express.* Si prefiere el comprador otra opción no hay problema. 

Cambio de lugar y EDITO este párrafo para evitar malentendidos: Por curiosidad añado que en Silber Investor | Überblick über Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Münzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds se venden a precios más altos onzas de años anteriores que del 2011.

Como muchos me conocéis poco comento que soy desde hace años vendedor habitual en ebay con 100% de votos positivos muchos de ellos internacionales y ofrezco referencias para el que esté interesado tanto de mi cuenta como la de mi mujer que son las que usamos. 

El precio que pongo en este foro es para venta fuera de ebay, pero si por estar más tranquilo alguién quiere comprarlas a través de ebay, sacaría una oferta a precio fijo pactado previamente (que sería un 5% más alto).

Pongo unas fotillos para hacer boca:

















Cualquier duda sobre la transacción o para ampliar información no dudéis en contactar conmigo por MP

Saludos metaleros,


----------



## Platón (18 Abr 2011)

Tiogelito dijo:


> LLevo unos días sin conectarme, pero estoy flipando...
> Supongo que Tiogilito no se referirá a mi, Tiogelito, y que todo ésto son histórico que ya tendríais, porque no me entero de nada de lo que estáis hablando...



No "flipe", no va por usted ni por su "casual" nick, que coincide parcialmente con el de otro forero (tiogilito888), que sigue regalandonos sus post bajo el nombre de "fantasmón".

A la espera de aclaración, esto parece antológico, y retrata un fantasma pero de los de verdad, que se atreve a asesorar a los foreros...



Fantasmón dijo:


> *Quien compra krugers es -por lo general- un primavera.
> Quien paga por el oro spot + 5% es -por lo general- un pardillo.
> Quien va a Bruselas a comprar oro es un tontorrón (salvo excepciones concretas).*


----------



## Platón (18 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> MPara el que no lo sepa el valor de las onzas del 2009 es más alto que el del año 2011 por ser más escasas



buff, gallego, la del pulpo te va a caer por eso que has dicho.

Cuando se conecte el Monstruo te va a poner de trilero para arriba, aunque últimamente anda un poco owneado...

De todas formas ¡suerte paisano!


----------



## vigobay (18 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> buff, gallego, la del pulpo te va a caer por eso que has dicho.
> 
> Cuando se conecte el Monstruo te va a poner de trilero para arriba, aunque últimamente anda un poco owneado...
> 
> De todas formas ¡suerte paisano!



Gracias Platón por tus buenos deseos.

Lo del precio es totalmente cierto y si sigues las tiendas alemanas durante un tiempo verás que casi siempre una onza del año en curso es más barata que de los años anteriores. Es algo que es así y yo he comprobado durante varios años. En silber-investor lo puedes ver referido a diferentes tipos de onzas de plata y sus precios diferentes según el año pudiendo hacer comparaciones. En fin, son datos que aporto a través de una web de referencia y que además para mí es un valor añadido que es interesante que la gente conozca ya que tenemos que aprender de los alemanes que en esto nos llevan ventaja. El que no le quiera dar importancia que sólo haga la cuenta respecto a las del 2011 y vea si le resulta interesante. El 2011 ha sido un año de record de acuñación de onzas de plata y eso significa que no será precisamente un año que aporte algo y de hecho esto ocurre también con las Silver Eagles u otras monedas de producción según demanda.


----------



## Platón (18 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Gracias Platón por tus buenos deseos.
> 
> Lo del precio es totalmente cierto y si sigues las tiendas alemanas durante un tiempo verás que casi siempre una onza del año en curso es más barata que de los años anteriores. Es algo que es así y yo he comprobado durante varios años



Si yo no digo que no, solo te digo que tienes papeletas para que algún impresentable te tache de trilero.

Entiendo que es cuestión de disponibilidad, nada más.

Normalmente el que invierte en maples o eagles le da igual que año sea, puesto que todas son iguales y normalmente compras por tubos para sacar mejor precio. 

Alguno (un primavera, como diría fantasmón), puede hacer colección de estas onzas (eagles, maples, filarmónicas,) si es que tiene la costumbre de comprar año tras año. (si coleccionas no te sueles "olvidar" de comprar durante todo un año, aunque puede pasar y te la harán pagar obviamente, saben que la necesitas y pagarás más por ella).

Otra cosa son colecciones de tirada más limitada como la panda o los canguros, a la que cada año se suman nuevos coleccionistas que comienzan la colección y tienen que recomprar todos los años anteriores para tenerla completa. 

Personalmente no conozco a nadie que colecciones maples y busque años en concreto, aunque se pudiese dar el caso.

Suerte de nuevo.


----------



## vigobay (18 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Si yo no digo que no, solo te digo que tienes papeletas para que algún impresentable te tache de trilero.
> 
> Entiendo que es cuestión de disponibilidad, nada más.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices pero si yo tuviese que elegir tengo claro que preferiría comprar del año 2009 que del 2011 si el precio es similar (yo pagaría seguro 1 euro más por ellas y de ahí que lo indique, pero bueno como decía antes que cada uno vea si eso le representa algún valor y si es así que calcule y sino pues que compare con las del 2011). Si además aquí no se obliga a nadie. Con las filarmónicas yo de todos modos si tuviese del año 2008 y 2009 no las soltaría...dentro de bastantes años puede ocurrir como los primeros años de las Eagles, aunque esa es mi idea hoy y vete tu a saber lo que ocurre dentro de 10 años.


----------



## QuepasaRey (18 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> yo pagaría seguro 1 euro más por ellas



No, tu quieres venderlas a 1 euro mas.
Y por supuesto, no, no lo valen.


----------



## Platón (18 Abr 2011)

Abre el paraguas vigobay!!!

Quepasarey es de los moderados...


----------



## vigobay (18 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> No, tu quieres venderlas a 1 euro mas.
> Y por supuesto, no, no lo valen.



Gracias por hacerme publicidad. Mira lo que vale las cosas es lo que valen para el comprador y creo que el precio es bueno sin entrar en el año. Yo además no soy el que lo dice sino que son las webs alemanas de compra venta de monedas así que no te confundas y no seas más listo que ellos que si ponen ese precio será por algo. Yo os paso las referencias que podéis ver y me parece bien que no te interese pero no hagas demagogia ni hables ex-catedra que yo me fiaría más de una web alemana como silber-investor que de tu opinión aunque me parece perfecto que para tí no te resulte un valor adicional.

El que quiera que le de valor y el que no quiera que no se lo dé. Me pareció un comentario apropiado porque a mí si me vale y por supuesto respeto que no a todo el mundo le valga. Si quisiera hacer demagogia diría que el precio que aparece en Silber-investor es mucho más alto pero es que eso tampoco me parece real, pero no me hace falta y además no tengo ningún apuro por venderlas. 

Y de todos modos para no atascar el hilo no contestaré a más comentarios y el que quiera hacer una consulta que lo haga por privado o si quiere que aproveche para criticar sin saber que es muy de los españoles.


----------



## QuepasaRey (18 Abr 2011)

No pero...no quiero pisar su venta, ni tan siquiera que lo parezca.

Pienso que ha hecho bien en decir el precio que pide por su tubo de Maples, 
sin recurrir al peregrino "escucho ofertas" pero lo desvirtua totalmente
cuando intenta embellecer el producto alegando que ese año tiene un premium,
a sido como cuando la chica se quita el sujetador y se le caen las tetas.

Si lo edita y lo quita, seria mas atractivo, ahora...son suyas.


----------



## Eldenegro (18 Abr 2011)

Vigobay,

Precisamente hay una serie de monedas bullion que se rigen por precio metal, y son las que no cambian de diseño cada año, porque carecen de plus numismatico. En plata hablamos de American Eagles, Libertades, Philarmonker y Maple Leaf.

Sobre que si las de años anteriores son mas caras, esto es porque intentan vender con un mejor precio, no porque lo valga. Y tu exposicion sobre que la tirada es menor, yo afirmo que eso es mentira. Basta con mirar las tiradas de la Canadian Mint (si todavia dijeses la de 1997 te diria que vale)

Year Mintage
1988 1,062,000
1989 3,332,200
1990 1,708,800
1991 644,300
1992 343,800
1993 1,133,900
1994 889,946
1995 326,244
1996 250,445
1997 100,970
1998 591,359
1999 1,229,442
1999-2000 dual date 300,000|- 
2000 403,652
2001 398,563
2002 576,196
2003 684,750
2004 680,925
2005 955,694
2006 2,464,727
2007 3,526,052
2008 7,909,161
2009 9,727,592
2010 No publicado todavia

Si tu quieres venderlas a ese precio porque es lo que tu estimas que valen, perfecto. Pero no vengas a justificar un precio con mentiras.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Abr 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Vigobay,
> 
> Precisamente hay una serie de monedas bullion que se rigen por precio metal, y son las que no cambian de diseño cada año, porque carecen de plus numismatico. En plata hablamos de American Eagles, Libertades, Philarmonker y Maple Leaf.
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo que tu compi.
Con las eagles pasa lo mismo con las de 1996, que llevan un poco mas de premium por ser la tirada mas baja, vamos, que si una normal del 2010 lleva un overspot del 10%, igual del 96 lleva un 30-35% y ya. El resto de años es lo mismo, pues no cambia el diseño ni hay nada distinto.

Ahora, el caso cambia con los panda, canguros, kookaburras y las lunar series.


----------



## Karlillos (18 Abr 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> sigo con las ventas:
> 
> 10 Maples de 1oz del 2011: 31 euros *RESERVADAS*
> 
> Gastos a cargo del comprador, por correo paquete azul 6 EUROS ( en mano zona de Donosti) . Saludos



Todo perfecto con el forero Juan35.
Muy atento y rápido en el envio.
Recomendado.


----------



## carlosmartinez (18 Abr 2011)

Busco onzas de plata. Hago relación de 5 karlillos por 2 onzas. Si puede ser entrega en mano en Barcelona. 
(el andorrano compra los karlillos a 14€)


----------



## holdem (18 Abr 2011)

Vendo:

50 pesos mexicanos de oro ¡al precio al que las compran los de Munters! 
5 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco 1966 --------- 13€ c/u
25 monedas de 12 euros varios años --------------- 16€ c/u
1 moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 (Felipe II) ------ 20€

prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, pero puedo enviar por correo certificado.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Abr 2011)

donde_acabara_esto dijo:


> Aquí están la gran mayoría de las monedas con sus pesos, dimensiones y fotos.
> Country list - Numista
> Sobre precio de mercado como todo ... si quieres coleccionar es mas subjetivo, si solo lo quieres como inversión mira la cotización actual sobre oro y plata



qué bueno la bandera que le han puesto a los "Spanish States":::XX:


----------



## vigobay (18 Abr 2011)

Sólo quería comentar que he decidido editar el post de la venta de los 25 maples para que no haya malentendidos y espero que os parezca mejor así porque entiendo que si hay tantas opiniones sobre ello es que no me supe explicar bien. El precio de las 25 onzas por supuesto sigue siendo el mismo. Los post posteriores me recuerdan a los periodistas que se quedan sólo con unas palabras y cortan y pegan a gusto cambiando todo lo que yo pretendía explicar.

Información que puede interesar a algunos foreros:

1. *Es un hecho incuestionable que en muchas tiendas de Alemania venden más caras las onzas de años anteriores al 2011 y eso es sencillamente porque hay gente que está dispuesta a pagar más por ellas*. Es una información que quería compartir porque a mí ya hace un par de años me sorprendió ver ese comportamiento año a año y estoy seguro que mucha gente desconocía esto. Imagino que el año que viene las del 2011 valdrán igual que las del 2010 pero en este momento son más baratas las del 2011 en Alemania. O los alemanes son tontos o alguno de por aquí está repitiendo un mantra de que todas valen lo mismo que a lo mejor debe modificar. Yo personalmente me fío más de los alemanes.


2. Por alusiones: Antes de llamar mentiroso a alguién hay que saber de que se habla y mi comparación siempre fué entre el volumen de tirada de onzas de *plata del 2009 vs 2011* y no con otros años. Lo que yo trataba de explicar es que la tirada del año 2011 va a ser la mayor de la historia en monedas de plata de inversión como los Maples y los Silver Eagles (ambas se fabrican según demanda) .Algunos me diréis y como sé yo que la tirada del 2011 va a ser mayor que la del 2009. Pues hay datos publicados de los meses de enero y febrero que nos dicen que las Silver Eagles que s*e han vendido en esos dos meses fueron el doble que los mismos meses del año 2010 y 2009.* Esto se podría trasladar a las Maple Leaf no para saber que se han vendido el doble sino para saber que seguro se han vendido muchas más cantidad porque el comportamiento de incremento de ventas es similar. 

3. También quiero aprovechar para informar que los Premium que tienen que pagar a las Casas de Moneda los Dealers que son los que les compran en primera instancia las monedas antes de llegar a los inversores finales, han aumentado en los dos últimos años aproximadamente im 100% y por ejemplo en los Silver Eagles han pasado de 1 $ por moneda a 2 $ (o puede que incluso cuando escriba esto ya haya aumentado de nuevo). Esto significa que en general a todas las onzas de plata habría que sumarle al precio del spot mínimo 1,5 Euros más el márgen de venta inicial del Dealer al comprador final y así es como salen los precios de las onzas de plata muy por encima del spot. *Esa es una de las razones por la que las onzas de plata tienen unas posibilidades de revalorización mayor que otras opciones como los karlillos porque a medida que sube la plata, suben también el premium las casas de la moneda.*

4. Respecto a las filarmónicas del año 2008 y 2009 mi opinión personal es que e que quiera invertir a largo plazo no suelte las filarmónicas de esos años. Pienso que está claro que se pagará un plus por esas primeras ediciones, y por tanto pueden tener una revalorización por encima del resto de onzas bullion.

Espero que al menos parte de esta información os resulte interesante para ir incorporando al saco de cultura metalera que en mi caso aún está a medio llenar.

Por cierto, ¿ya sabéis que los CDS de la Deuda americana han subido un 20% hoy y que ha pasado a vigilancia negativa? Este es otro tema, pero ya veremos que pasa con la plata cuando los intereses de deuda USA se vayan a niveles estratosféricos.

Saludos metaleros


----------



## vigobay (18 Abr 2011)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Busco onzas de plata. Hago relación de 5 karlillos por 2 onzas. Si puede ser entrega en mano en Barcelona.
> (el andorrano compra los karlillos a 14€)



Eso me sale a 35 euros la onza. me suena ese precio ienso: Yo aún tengo la suerte de poder pescar en el BDE de A Coruña karlillos a 12 euros pero parece un trato a precio de mercado real y nos dice la diferencia entre invertir en onzas y karlillos.


----------



## carlosmartinez (18 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Eso me sale a 35 euros la onza. me suena ese precio ienso: Yo aún tengo la suerte de poder pescar en el BDE de A Coruña karlillos a 12 euros pero parece un trato a precio de mercado real y nos dice la diferencia entre invertir en onzas y karlillos.



Segun como se mire, puede salir la onza a 30 o a 35€ ienso:


----------



## vigobay (18 Abr 2011)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Segun como se mire, puede salir la onza a 30 o a 35€ ienso:



Pues según como se mire si los precios del andorrano de compra de Karlillos son a 13,97 del día 15 y en euros ha subido apreciablemente el valor o sea que a día de hoy ya debe de ser cerca de 14,40 Euros en los que lo valore siempre que la plata esté como en este momento ya que la onza va subiendo 0,68 euros en este preciso momento. Eso significa que la onza la valoras a más de 35 euros respecto a precio de venta de karlillos. Por cierto estando en Barcelona es posible que al andorrano le interese el cambio. Hoy lo que ha jugado a favor de la plata ha sido la mejora del dolar respecto al euro.


----------



## carlosmartinez (18 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Pues según como se mire si los precios del andorrano de compra de Karlillos son a 13,97 del día 15 y en euros ha subido apreciablemente el valor o sea que a día de hoy ya debe de ser cerca de 14,40 Euros en los que lo valore siempre que la plata esté como en este momento ya que la onza va subiendo 0,68 euros en este preciso momento. Eso significa que la onza la valoras a más de 35 euros respecto a precio de venta de karlillos. Por cierto estando en Barcelona es posible que al andorrano le interese el cambio. Hoy lo que ha jugado a favor de la plata ha sido la mejora del dolar respecto al euro.



Tiene usted toda la razón en lo que dice, pero con la subida de precios de hoy de el andorrano me sale mas o menos igual. 
También decir que no pretendo ganar dinero haciendo el cambio y luego vendiendo, ya que entonces me podria salir mas a cuenta quedarme con los karlillos.


----------



## Fantasmón (19 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No "flipe", no va por usted ni por su "casual" nick, que coincide parcialmente con el de otro forero (tiogilito888), que sigue regalandonos sus post bajo el nombre de "fantasmón".
> 
> A la espera de aclaración, esto parece antológico, y retrata un fantasma pero de los de verdad, que se atreve a asesorar a los foreros...



Asumo gustoso tan inclemente encuentro con el destino:

*1.- ¿Por qué quien compra krugerrands es -por lo general- un primavera?*

Los krugerrands, krugers o "bichos" (como se les conoce en el argot metalero) son monedas bullion sin ningún valor numismático. Cierto es que de vez en cuando aparece algún iluminado con la pretensión de pagar más por los años 1967 a 1969 para acumularlos (como también pasó con las subidas del oro del año 1980), pero es una moneda sin potencial de revalorización numismático.

Es cierto que es mundialmente reconocida y aceptada. Es la moneda bullion por excelencia en oro. Su cotización suele estar ligeramente por encima del precio del metal...pero desafortunadamente no es una inversión ni un medio de preservación de riqueza lo suficientemente interesante para el fantasma que aquí les escribe, aunque en el pasado reconozco haber tenido krugers y haber ganado dinero con ellos.

¿Por qué no rebasa el umbral para ser adquiridos? Como todos los foreros saben, en esta fase del ciclo soy platífero. Pero si tuviera que comprar oro, compraría otras monedas, desde dos enfoques distintos.

1.- Prefiero monedas que puedan "dar juego" numismático: entre las onzas bullion de oro están especialmente indicados los pandas de China, el calendario lunar de Australia y los canguros y koalas del mismo país. 
Si uno juega a una sola apuesta (el valor del metal) está en desventaja ante quien además tiene el valor numismático o de colección.

Estas monedas que les he citado las he visto vender infinidad de veces al valor del oro, sin premium alguno respecto a un "bicho". Es cierto que antes se veían más pandas de oro en el mercado o incluso monedas del calendario lunar, pero todavía se puede encontrar, si uno busca adecuadamente, algunas de las onzas descritas al precio de un kruger.

Tener monedas cuyo diseño no cambia año tras año, no genera ningún valor añadido. Mientras que si una onza de oro vale 1050 €, no sería de extrañar que si uno desea adquirir un año concreto de una de estas piezas tuviera que pagar 200 ó 400 euros más, ya que el coleccionismo es un capricho y esta monedas tiene dicho componente de revalorización potencial por existir cada vez más interesados a nivel mundial. Piensen que si una moneda de plata como el panda del año 2000 vale 5 veces más como moneda que como plata...no sería extraño que alguien pagara de un 20 a un 40% como oro de colección. Además quien colecciona oro, suele tener mayor poder adquisitivo que quien lo hace con el argentífero metal...salvo ventajistas profesionales como un servidor.

2.- La compraventa de "bichos" debe ser aburridísima. Prefiero el bullion de colección o la moneda histórica: ahora se pueden comprar alfonsinas comunes "flor de cuño" a precio de oro, 40 Francos franceses, 5 soberanos...hay una infinidad de monedas bastante más interesantes al precio por gramo de un krugerrand. Tan sólo hay que tener algunos contactos y tener disponibilidad.

No quiero pecar de fariseo: si a mí me viene un cliente y me dice que desea invertir 3 millones de euros en oro y me pagara una comisión del 5%, claro que le metería krugers en el lote. 

Pero si yo fuera un forero con ingresos medios y con inversiones inferiores a 100.000 € en oro sería mucho más selectivo:

- Monedas con mayor potencial de revalorización.
- Monedas con un componente numismático.
- Monedas que me permitar progresar en conocimientos históricos y numismáticos. Además de aprender uno se ha de divertir.

Por eso opino que sólo un primavera, acumularía krugers. Si el oro ya es de por sí, una reserva de valor, se pueden adquirir piezas al mismo precio cuya compra puede devenir mucho más interesante.

Ahora bien...que cada cual invierta en lo que quiera; que demasiado ocupado estoy yo ganando dinero con la plata para meterme en los berenjenales del oro. En el futuro, cuando cambie parte de mi plata por oro, Dios mediante, ya abordaremos adecuadamente el tema.

*2.- ¿Por qué quien compra oro al spot +5 % es -por lo general- un pardillo?*

En España no ha de ser especialmente dificil comprar oro al -10% y explico cómo:

Evidentemente con la inestimable ayuda de las casas de compraventa de metales preciosos de nueva apertura. No vale con las de toda la vida, sino con las nuevas que no forman parte de varias cadenas y venden el género en conjunto.

Muchos de estos negocios, distribuídos a lo largo del país, han abierto como tienda oportunista de corta duración: en el sector todo el mundo lo sabe. Han abierto tiendas como setas pero cuando cierren, lo harán casi todas: apenas tienen experiencia, ni prestigio, ni capital.

En Cataluña creo recordar que abrieron 170 nuevas compraventas de oro y plata en un año; probablemente esta cifras son extrapolables a todo el país.

Algunas de estas tiendas son empresas familiares de gente que sin tener apenas idea del sector, son hábiles en las relaciones personales con sus allegados en el barrio. Y compran barato, muy barato. Puedo aceptar que a veces tienen actitudes buitres...pero eso debe dar igual a los compradores, ya que si no lo compran ellos, otros lo harán. Mientras no provenga de una actuación delictiva, el oro es bueno y comprable. Sin remordimientos. Sin excusas. Sin tonterías. Las moralinas las dejamos para que los intermediarios que pretenden chupar su comisión.

Como decía, algunas de estas microempresas familiares, van con la pasta justa para comprar oro, ya que compran y venden cada día. Pero mientras que la compra ha de ser al contado y en "cash" rabioso (por eso la persona vende el oro, por necesidad), el pago de fundición puede que no sea contado (hay más metal que liquidez en el sector en este momento). Como mínimo, la fundición le descontará el -5% sobre fixing (algunas empresas incluso más)

Luego a esta empresa le quedan distintas posibilidades:

- Vender a un numismático si tiene monedas (si la moneda es común le pagará algo menos que en fundición).
- Vender a otro mayorista de metales, que le puede pagar al contado, pero menos que en fundición.
- Tirar de fondos propios.
- Vender a particulares.

Además en Cataluña, los compraventas de oro, han de retener el género durante 15 días y dar parte a los Mossos d'Esquadra, para evitar los delitos de robo y de receptación. Eso está muy bien...pero no todo el mundo puede esperar 15 días para llevar el género a fundición y luego otros tantos para cobrar. En este sector la liquidez es fundamental.

En la práctica qué ocurre. Pues de todo. Hay comercios muy serios y todo lo notifican ya que no se la quieren jugar. En cambio otros, si lo hicieran, tendrían que cerrar...luego se pueden vender monedas a personas que se comprometan a guardarlas hasta 15 días, por lo que pueda pasar.

Adquirir a los compraventas de nueva creación es la forma más barata de comprar oro. No nos debería sorprender obtener descuentos de hasta el 10% (sé de muchos casos en que incluso más). En el área de Madrid, Valencia y Barcelona hay mucha competencia, y se han de ajustar más. Pero en las ciudades pequeñas, con menos competencia, puede incluso obtenerse precios mejores. Lo único que hay que hacer es prestarle dedicación. En ocasiones se compran monedas por debajo de precio (o se pagará lo mismo que la fundición), pero incluso otras veces se podrán comprar "chollos" numismáticos a precio de metal.

No siempre saldrá bien. Comprar y vender es un arte, en el que influyen muchos factores. Habrá tiendas en que se busquen la vida o decidan no vender a particulares con descuento...pero en otras encontrarán auténticas ocasiones.

Considero que es positivo que los foreros aprendan a comprar oro sin pagar un 5% sobre el spot, cuando la crisis ha disparado la cantidad de puestos para el comercio de dicho metal, comprar en España es una ocasión, ya que si no lo compran ustedes, estas monedas acaban en mayoristas centroeuropeos.

Yo no tengo oro de inversión. Sigo con la plata. Es previsible que siga comportándose mejor que el oro (aunque no se descartan correcciones), pero si el oro vale algo más de 33.000 € el kilo, no pueden tirar el dinero con intermediarios que compran a compraventas de oro cuando probablemente ustedes podrían ahorrarse de un 10 a un 15% (de -10% a + 5%). Obviamente me refiero al oro bullion, no al oro de colección en el que quizá comprar con 100% overspot puede ser un chollo en según que monedas.


*3.- ¿Por qué quien va a Bruselas a comprar oro es -por lo general- un tontorrón?*

Pues porque no merece la pena: todos en el sector sabemos que el oro es más caro allí. Yo conozco profesionales serios del sector que toman el avión a Bruselas para vender oro cuando tienen sobrestock y aquí no le dan salida al precio que ellos quieren. Y también conozco a algún belga y algún alemán que viene a las convenciones numismáticas españolas a comprar oro.

Yo no digo que si uno tiene un pedido concreto de inversión no le merezca la pena ir a Bruselas para poder servirle el pedido al cliente, como mero intermediario, pero nunca con el ánimo de comprar para guardar dicho género.

Les cito algunas anécdotas que he vivido:

- En Tortosa sé quien está comprando el oro a 18 €/gramo. Y como les lleves un kruger y no sepas de qué va, no te van a distinguir entre 18 y 22 kilates. Si cuela, cuela.

- Hace unos meses coincidí en una numismática con una persona que compró dos libras (soberanos) en una tienda nueva de compraventa de oro: una era auténtica y la otra era falsa de 18 kilates. Ni él ni el vendedor pasaorero sabían que una de las piezas era falsa. Pagó por cada pieza 160 €...pero el oro de la pieza falsa ya valía en aquel momento 175 €. :8::8::8: ¿Por cuánto compraría inicialmente el compraorero para poder vender a 160 € una moneda cuyo contenido en oro era superior a 220 € en la pieza auténtica?

Les esbozo mi enfoque sobre las monedas de oro y que cada cual compre lo que le dé la gana y como le dé la gana. Pero con los precios actuales del metal precioso aprender a comprar es mucho más importante que estudiar análisis técnico, ya que en España se puede comprar bastante más barato el oro físico real que el oro "de papel", de eso no les quepa ninguna duda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón se hace la picha un lio con el spread de compra-venta del 3-5%.

Spread significa que se puede comprar por el 1.5-2.5% sobre spot. Sólo los tontos que compran a TioGili-fantasmón en sus "ofertas" pagan +100% sobre spot (como en su canje plata-oro).

En el foro el que compra correctamente paga bastante menos que en Munsters. 


Finalmente, el que quiera invertir en moneda de colección y ponerse en manos de trileros como Fantasmón-TioGilito, es libre de hacerlo. La dificultad en que te paguen el supuesto premium numismático evidentemente no compensa la molestia....salvo que se sea un muerto de hambre como TioGilito sin mayor oficio ni beneficio que perder el tiempo con la numismática.


----------



## Platón (19 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sin mayor oficio ni beneficio que perder el tiempo con la numismática.



Ya tenemos candidato a nuevo ministro/a de cultura/o.


----------



## maragold (19 Abr 2011)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Busco onzas de plata. Hago relación de 5 karlillos por 2 onzas. Si puede ser entrega en mano en Barcelona.
> (el andorrano compra los karlillos a 14€)



Tienes un MP...


----------



## Natalia_ (19 Abr 2011)

*Tiogilito/Fantasmón*, me alegra mucho que haya vuelto a compartir sus conocimientos metalíferos y numismáticos en el foro. No estoy al corriente de todo lo que sucedió, provocando su retirada. Pero ahora que ha vuelto -y aunque me haya dado cuenta tardiamente- quiero darle las gracias por todo el raudal de conocimientos y acertados vaticinios que nos regalaba ya allá por el 2008. 

Pido disculpas al foro por el off topic dentro del hilo destinado a la compra-venta. Pero me alegra que un forero desaparecido que tanta información y conocimientos había aportado al foro, haya vuelto aunque sea con otro nick. Siento que tenía que darle las gracias y en algún hilo había de ser.

*Monterspeculator*, usted también ha aportado mucho al foro. No me gustaría que al leer mi post entre la exposición de uno y la respuesta de otro, lo considerase un "conmigo o contra mí". Pero en lo que sí no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto, es en sus calificaciones hacia Tiogilito. De hecho, quien hubiese comprado entonces, teniendo en cuenta las exposiciones de Tiogilito desde 2008 (perfecta y largamente razonadas) sobre una mayor revalorización de la plata sobre el oro, desde luego no se ha arrepentido. No entiendo esa inquina que veo les viene de lejos (la verdad tampoco me interesa), y mucho menos entiendo esa inquina contra la numismática. Me parece estupendo que a algunos o a la mayoría, sólo les interesan las oz bullion más baratas como las filarmónicas, eagles, elefantes etc. Pero no entiendo esa inquina contra lo que usted llama "perder el tiempo con la numismática" a poco que se hable de onzas con un valor añadido.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

*20 Francos Oro Leopoldo II 1875 BELGICA EBC- encapsulada* Precio: 205 € // *Rebajado a 200€* // *REBAJON A 195€* // *APALABRADA*...
6,451 gr de oro 900
5,806 gr de oro puro 999

*TODO VENDIDO*

Fotos de las monedas:









Por otro lado,

Pongo en venta 10 Kookaburras 1oz encapsuladas del 2011 por solo 34,50€/u

*TODO VENDIDO*







Precio de los envios, lo que marque correos, unos 3€ salen los 20 francos y 6 € las kookas. El sobre acolchado ya corre de mi parte.


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Abr 2011)

-------- editado ----------


----------



## Gamu (19 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Vendo las siguientes onzas de plata:
> 
> 2 tubos de 20 silver eagles cada uno de una onza. 640 euros por tubo/32 euros por onza.
> 2 buffalos silver rounds de 1 onza. 30 euros cada uno.
> ...



Todas reservadas. De momento no mandeis mas privados, gracias!


----------



## Depeche (19 Abr 2011)

Pongo a la venta 7 preciosas monedas de plata de 1 libra de Egipto,son commemorativas,muy escasas.
Son las siguientes:
- Canal de Suez de 1981(tirada de 50.000 monedas)
- Dia nacional Educación de 1979(tirada de 98.000 monedas)
- Paz Egipto-Israel de 1980(tirada de 96.000 monedas)
- Fao Dia Mundial de 1981(tirada de 50.000)
- 100 Aniversario Rev. Arabiga de 1981(tirada de 50.000 monedas)
- 100 Aniversario Mezquita Alazahar de 1982(tirada de solamente 23.000 monedas)
- 25 Aniversario Canal de Suez de 1981(tirada de 25.000 monedas)

Las bajo de precio y las dejo por 105 euros las 7,o sea, a 15 euros cada una. Más barato imposible.
Son preciosas y escasas,creo que es una buena oportunidad.
Quien esté interesado que contacte conmigo por privado,soy de Barcelona,puedo hacer trato en mano o enviar a distancia.

http://img35.imageshack.us/i/imag0129x.jpg/

http://img823.imageshack.us/i/imag0130k.jpg/

Intentaba poner la foto directamente pero no se porque no sale en la pagina,tengo que dejarlo así para que podais ver las fotos.


----------



## Gamu (19 Abr 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Todas reservadas. De momento no mandeis mas privados, gracias!



Vendidas todas.


----------



## pepecuco (19 Abr 2011)

*vendo 200 onzas*

vendo 200 onzas de plata encapsuladas por 6.500 €

son kokaburras 

saluos


----------



## asqueado (20 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Pongo a la venta 7 preciosas onzas de plata de 1 libra de Egipto,son commemorativas,muy escasas.
> Son las siguientes:
> - Canal de Suez de 1981(tirada de 50.000 monedas)
> - Dia nacional Educación de 1979(tirada de 98.000 monedas)
> ...



Hola Depeche, las fotos que subes no tienen ninguna nitidez y no te lo puedo decir con exactitud, pero creo que las monedas que pones a la venta, no tienen UNA ONZA ninguna de las que comentas, si no recuerdo mal pesan sobre 15 grs y con otra perticularidad que son de 0,720 ml. o sea 0,3472 oz
quizas tus anotaciones en los cartones no se corresponden con la realidad.


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Abr 2011)

Venta de monedas de 12€ plata BDE (Karlillos),

Precio de venta sería Cotizacion Oz Plata X 0,495 en el momento de acordar la venta. (a las 8 : 30 serían 30,79 X 0,495 = 15,24€ cada moneda) 


Hay que añadir los gastos de envío que dependería de la cantidad de monedas que se compren


info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## vigobay (20 Abr 2011)

*TODO VENDIDO*

Actualizo la venta de los 25 maples. 10 vendidas a un forero y ahora mismo las llevaré a correos para enviar por postal express.

*Restan por vender 15 unidades a 35 euros cada onza más gastos de envío*. *Si se compran las 15 juntas envío tubo original.*







Saludos metaleros,


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Abr 2011)

Rezagados daros prisa que los metales suben y no vamos a mantener los precios de por vida.

Oro $1505
Plata $44.57

En el foro hay muy buenos precios y mucha variedad, vamos que tenemos que pagar a Hacienda y si no venderemos la moto del niño y nos guardamos los horos para primeros de mes con la actualización de precios pertinente.


----------



## Depeche (20 Abr 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Depeche, las fotos que subes no tienen ninguna nitidez y no te lo puedo decir con exactitud, pero creo que las monedas que pones a la venta, no tienen UNA ONZA ninguna de las que comentas, si no recuerdo mal pesan sobre 15 grs y con otra perticularidad que son de 0,720 ml. o sea 0,3472 oz
> quizas tus anotaciones en los cartones no se corresponden con la realidad.



Es cierto lo que dices,son 15 gramos,por eso las vendo a ese precio, no las estoy vendiendo a precio de onza.
Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (20 Abr 2011)

Pongo a la venta 7 preciosas monedas de plata de 1 libra de Egipto,son commemorativas,muy escasas.
Son las siguientes:
- Canal de Suez de 1981(tirada de 50.000 monedas)
- Dia nacional Educación de 1979(tirada de 98.000 monedas)
- Paz Egipto-Israel de 1980(tirada de 96.000 monedas)
- Fao Dia Mundial de 1981(tirada de 50.000)
- 100 Aniversario Rev. Arabiga de 1981(tirada de 50.000 monedas)
- 100 Aniversario Mezquita Alazahar de 1982(tirada de solamente 23.000 monedas)
- 25 Aniversario Canal de Suez de 1981(tirada de 25.000 monedas)

Las bajo de precio y las dejo por 105 euros las 7,o sea, a 15 euros cada una. Más barato imposible.
Son preciosas y escasas,creo que es una buena oportunidad.
Quien esté interesado que contacte conmigo por privado,soy de Barcelona,puedo hacer trato en mano o enviar a distancia.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Intentaba poner la foto directamente pero no se porque no sale en la pagina,tengo que dejarlo así para que podais ver las fotos.


----------



## wolker (20 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> - Canal de Suez de 1981(tirada de 50.000 monedas)
> - Dia nacional Educación de 1979(tirada de 98.000 monedas)
> - Paz Egipto-Israel de 1980(tirada de 96.000 monedas)
> - Fao Dia Mundial de 1981(tirada de 50.000)
> ...



Magnifico en tus predicciones. Pero, en este caso te has equivocado y mucho. 
Indicas Onzas. Y la moneda tiene 15 gramos y una ley de 720. 
Me parece poco honesto por tu parte el no informar, y esperar para aclarar lo que vendes cuando alguien te “llama la atención”.

Numismática Peiró : EGIPTO


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Abr 2011)

Mirar los robo... les mande un mail a uno de cerca a ver que respondian y acojonado me hallo.... Asi yo tb hago negocio... XD

---------------

Buenas tardes, se están pagando las monedas de plata a 450 €/kilo. Si tiene cualquier otra pregunta no dude en ponerse en contacto.



Un saludo,

Compro Oro yyy s.l.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De: xxx
Enviado el: miércoles, 20 de abril de 2011 14:14
Para: yyy
Asunto: Plata



Hola,


Me gustaria saber si compran plata.

Actualmente dispongo de bastantes monedas de plata 925, y estando la onza 999 a 30,80€ me gustaria saber a cuanto pagan ustedes el gramo.



Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (20 Abr 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Magnifico en tus predicciones. Pero, en este caso te has equivocado y mucho.
> Indicas Onzas. Y la moneda tiene 15 gramos y una ley de 720.
> Me parece poco honesto por tu parte el no informar, y esperar para aclarar lo que vendes cuando alguien te “llama la atención”.
> 
> Numismática Peiró : EGIPTO




La primera vez que puse el mensaje había puesto que eran 15 gramos de plata solamente,pero cuando edité para cambiar el precio borré lo de los 15 euros,no ha habido mala fe por mi parte,si hubiera mala fe por mi parte hubiera puesto un precio el doble del que puse,como si fuera una onza,pero bueno,eres libre de interpretarlo como quieras.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> n saludo,
> 
> Compro Oro yyy s.l.



Da el nombre de la empresa usurera, anda.


----------



## morgan (20 Abr 2011)

Bueno, como os veo muy interesados en la plata os comento.

Recientemente he comprado unas monedas de plata en ebay de 1 onza de plata pura. Son unas monedas de los años 90 de una serie sobre las comunidades autónomas. Si os vais a ebay y en monedas y billetes poneis en el buscador "30 euros", las vereis.

La persona que las vende, las vende en compralo ya a 32-34 euros. Yo hablé con ella, le dije que me gustaban y que estaba interesado, pero que si era posible que si le compraba varias, me bajara el precio. Al final le compré 9 diferentes a 30 euros cada una , más 6 euros de gastos de envío. total 276 euros.

Veo que ahora vende 3 que yo ya tengo, así que paso, ya que las compré por colección, y porque me parecen chulas, no por el tema de la plata. 

Lo digo por si le interesa a alguien. Tampoco es plan que fueran varios a ponerse en contacto con ella con la misma historia, por lo que si le interesa a alguien, que responda a este mensaje diciendo "voy a intentar comprarlas yo", y así ya se sabe que alguien ya vá a por ellas al precio de 30 euros a las que me vendió a mi. Tener en cuenta de que como varios le vayan con la cantinela de que se las venda mas baratas, entonces sí que no lo va a hacer al tener varios compradores. Si se las comprais directamente, no digo nada( aunque creo que os equivocariais). 

Yo no soy parte interesada ni conozco a la que lo vende (que quede claro, ¿eh?). Creo que a 30 euros no estaría mal, visto el precio de la onza de plata. Si os dice que al precio de compralo ya, le decía que no me interesa y ya está. Ah, eso sí, al menos las que me mandó tienen la típica mancha de óxido en la plata, sobre todo en los cantos, pero nada que no haya podido quitar con un paño y el "líquido mágico".

No sé si esto iba aquí o no. Si me he equivocado, os pido disculpas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## skifi (20 Abr 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Recientemente he comprado unas monedas de plata en ebay de 1 onza de plata pura. Son unas monedas de los años 90 de una serie sobre las comunidades autónomas. Si os vais a ebay y en monedas y billetes poneis en el buscador "30 euros", las vereis.



Pues son chulas, pero no las había visto en la vida ienso: (cosa tampoco rara dada mi falta de experiencia). No les veo el sello de la FNMT, ¿sabéis si son monedas conmemorativas "oficiales" de la Casa de la Moneda? Si pone lo de 30 euros deben ser oficiales, pero como no les veo el sellito "M"...


----------



## morgan (20 Abr 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Pues son chulas, pero no las había visto en la vida ienso: (cosa tampoco rara dada mi falta de experiencia). No les veo el sello de la FNMT, ¿sabéis si son monedas conmemorativas "oficiales" de la Casa de la Moneda? Si pone lo de 30 euros deben ser oficiales, pero como no les veo el sellito "M"...



No, no son de la fábrica (creo yo). Lo del valor facial que pone, pues yo no le haría mucho caso, pero no lo sé. En la etiqueta pone valor facial 30 euros, pero... 

Yo os lo decía, por si os interesaba al ser una moneda de plata de una onza troy 999 de plata fina, ahora que la plata está a 31 euros y el dolar por las nubes. Yo la veo más como si fuera una bullion, y son chulillas, al menos a mi me gusta el diseño. Y es una serie escasa, unas 1000 o 2000, dependiendo de monedas.


----------



## skifi (20 Abr 2011)

morgan dijo:


> No, no son de la fábrica (creo yo). Lo del valor facial que pone, pues yo no le haría mucho caso, pero no lo sé. En la etiqueta pone valor facial 30 euros, pero...
> 
> Yo os lo decía, por si os interesaba al ser una moneda de plata de una onza troy 999 de plata fina, ahora que la plata está a 31 euros y el dolar por las nubes. Yo la veo más como si fuera una bullion, y son chulillas, al menos a mi me gusta el diseño. Y es una serie escasa, unas 1000 o 2000, dependiendo de monedas.



Aaah, ahora lo entiendo, gracias por la aclaración 

Yo no tengo liquidez en estos momentos, pero igual le interesan a alguien. Gracias por el aviso, Morgan.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Abr 2011)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Da el nombre de la empresa usurera, anda.



Cualquier robo-oro vale, no creo que solo una no sea una ladrona XD


----------



## morgan (21 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En los 90 ponía facial en euros?
> 
> Has mirado si son de chocolate?



Oiga, que yo lo decía por lo de la onza de plata. Y sí, son de plata. Y pesan 1 onza. Verificado . Yo solo lo comentaba por si a alguien le interesaba,pero vamos, me dá igual. Tampoco se cachondeé. 

Y para su información, sí, en algunas monedas de colección de los 90, hasta la propia fábrica de la moneda ya sacaba monedas de oro y plata, con facial en euros. Te pongo unas cuantas de la fábrica de moneda y timbre (hay bastantes más). La primera es del 97, aunque no se vea en esa parte de la moneda el año.



















Perdón por desviar el tema.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Abr 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Bueno, como os veo muy interesados en la plata os comento.
> 
> Recientemente he comprado unas monedas de plata en ebay de 1 onza de plata pura. Son unas monedas de los años 90 de una serie sobre las comunidades autónomas. Si os vais a ebay y en monedas y billetes poneis en el buscador "30 euros", las vereis.
> 
> ...



Son bonitas pero ¿quién las acuña? Si traen certificado de autenticidad lo pondrá

EDITO: son obra de "NVISMA", el único rastro que he encontrado son anuncios de "monedas" similares en el ABC:

http://hemeroteca.abcdesevilla.es/nav/Navigate.exe/hemeroteca/sevilla/abc.sevilla/1997/10/05/099.html

A ver si alguien sabe más del tema, por simple curiosidad.


----------



## vigobay (21 Abr 2011)

*TODO VENDIDO*

*Restan por vender 15 Maples Leaf a 35 euros cada onza más gastos de envío*. *Si se compran las 15 juntas envío tubo original.*Gastos de envío por postal express envío asegurado sobre 20 euros para las 15 monedas. Si interesan otras opciones de envío lo hablamos.

Todas las monedas las compré en Alemania en el 2009 y tengo factura original para el que la desee ver y lo solicite por MP. El pago sería por transferencia bancaria (opciónes La Caixa, ING y Bankinter). También admito sin coste adicional Moneybookers o Neteller. *Soy vendedor ocasional de monedas en ebay con 73 votos y 100% positivos* (muchos de ellos internacionales y ofrezco referencias para el que esté interesado incluso la opción de venderlas a través de subasta a precio fijo pactado (que sería algo mayor que a través del foro). *Por cierto mi usuario de ebay no es vigobay*







*Pongo también a la venta 10 Silver Eagles año 2009 en capsula protectora Leuchtturm/Lighthouse* *a precio de 36,5 Euros la unidad más gastos de envío *a decidir aunque siempre recomiendo postal express envío asegurado (15 euros por las 10 monedas).





ç






Interesados mandar MP . Estos días puedo tardar en responder hasta la noche porque no estoy apenas por casa.

Saludos metaleros,


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Abr 2011)

------- editado -------------


----------



## pepecuco (21 Abr 2011)

pepecuco dijo:


> vendo 200 onzas de plata encapsuladas por 6.500 €
> 
> son kokaburras
> 
> saluos



vendidas

en un par de semanas pondre otro lote


----------



## averapaz (21 Abr 2011)

COMPRO onzas de plata bullion

Imprescindible pago por Moneybookers.
Entrega en mano en Valencia o Castellon. Provincias limítrofes con posibilidades en determinados días. 

Manden MP con sus ofertas.

Saludos.


----------



## QuepasaRey (21 Abr 2011)

Onzas de plata y 1/4 kruger vendidos.


----------



## sakeo (21 Abr 2011)

Vendo entrega en mano en Valencia:

Tubo original de 20 Filarmónicas (Plata)a 35€, Total 700€.
Tubo original de 25 Maples (Plata) a 35€, Total 875€
Tubo original de 25 Lobos de Canadá (Plata) a 36€, Total 900€
Monedas sueltas Silver Eagle con funda Plástico a 35€
Monedas sueltas Onza Libertad con funda Plástico a 35€
Tambien Karlillos de 12€, Koalas, Pandas, ect... Preguntar precio.


----------



## morgan (22 Abr 2011)

Hola:

Estaría interesado en comprar 3 monedas de 20 francos de oro, ya sean napoleones o del rey Luis de Belgica o también vrenelis suizos. En su defecto, también se aceptaría algún 1/4 onza de un krugerrand.

Opcionalmente, se podría incluir en el pedido alguna moneda de onza de plata, aunque si fueran más de 1, por ejemplo 3, que fueran variadas, 1 de distinto tipo, y no 3 del mismo tipo, ya que son para colección.

Si alguna persona de las que vende habitualmente en este foro (con cierta garantía ya ganada) está interesada en vender, que me envíe una oferta por mp y hablamos.

Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (22 Abr 2011)

Buenas , acojonao por las posibles respuestas , voy a poner aqui mi consulta ,lo digo por que estan algunos foreros que ya me han vapuleado jeje por decirlo asi, si no corresponde aqui el post que lo cambie quien pueda .
Que sus parece esta oferta por ese precio ahora mismo ? , mil gracias por las posibles respuestas , y mil mas a foreros que me han respondido a algo por su cuenta con animo de ayuda unicamente .

http://***.ebay.es/LOTE-DE-KILO-DE-...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3cb71f12f9

Bueno , no se por que no funciona el enlace , solo con poner en ebay ,LOTE DE UN KILO DE PLATA EN LINGOTE Y MONEDAS-OFERTA , aparecen. 
Mojarsus un poco leñe.


----------



## 123456 (22 Abr 2011)

*VENDO onzas de plata*

Pongo en venta el siguiente lote INDIVISIBLE;

*20 Onzas de plata silver eagle diferentes años*
20 Duros de plata usados,cuyo valor son los 22,3 gr. de plata que llevan cada pieza.

Todo al precio de 1000 euros.
Entrego en mano en Madrid.
Contactar por mp.

Precio valido hasta hoy 24;00


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Pongo en venta el siguiente lote INDIVISIBLE;
> 
> *20 Onzas de plata silver eagle diferentes años*
> 20 Duros de plata usados,cuyo valor son los 22,3 gr. de plata que llevan cada pieza.
> ...



Segunda: Les faltan peso a tus duros. Qué les has hecho?

Los tienes que vender en lotes que si no, no los vendes?

Ya saben los foreros veteranos que tengo los eagles más baratos que los tuyos...y además no tienen que tragarse duros...lo siento...


----------



## 123456 (22 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Segunda: Les faltan peso a tus duros. Qué les has hecho?
> 
> Los tienes que vender en lotes que si no, no los vendes?
> 
> Ya saben los foreros veteranos que tengo los eagles más baratos que los tuyos...y además no tienen que tragarse duros...lo siento...



eR.R.es un poco tonto, te lo digo con respeto, te conocemos mas de los que tu te crees.

Eres bobo,aqui y en Letonia.


----------



## gurrumino (22 Abr 2011)

Venga hombres , siempre he sido un lechuguino para los negocios , decirme si sigo siendolo si compro un lote de esos al precio que tiene , o puede ser una posible buena compra
No se por que no pita el enlace pero es muy facil verlo .En ebay . 
LOTE DE UN KILO DE PLATA EN LINGOTE Y MONEDAS-OFERTA , 
saludos


----------



## skifi (22 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Venga hombres , siempre he sido un lechuguino para los negocios , decirme si sigo siendolo si compro un lote de esos al precio que tiene , o puede ser una posible buena compra
> No se por que no pita el enlace pero es muy facil verlo .En ebay .
> LOTE DE UN KILO DE PLATA EN LINGOTE Y MONEDAS-OFERTA ,
> saludos



A mi no me motiva ienso: Sólo sabes lo que compras por una foto, no hay siquiera una lista de las monedas que te llevas... y ni siquiera sabes si el kilo es lo que pesan en total las monedas (con diferentes calidades y purezas de plata), ya que no creo que se refieran a "1kg de plata fina" o lo hubieran especificado...

La falta de detalles me obliga a desconfiar, pero si estás convencido de que pueda ser una oportunidad.... :|


----------



## Fantasmón (22 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Venga hombres , siempre he sido un lechuguino para los negocios , decirme si sigo siendolo si compro un lote de esos al precio que tiene , o puede ser una posible buena compra
> No se por que no pita el enlace pero es muy facil verlo .En ebay .
> LOTE DE UN KILO DE PLATA EN LINGOTE Y MONEDAS-OFERTA ,
> saludos



En el lote hay un lingote de 10 onzas y un cincuentín de 5 onzas, bastante moneda de .900 y .925, algún que otro paquillo (.800) y por lo menos 2 piezas de 20 FF. ( 20 gramos de ley .680 cada una).

No puedo ver la fecha del medio dólar de Kennedy (luego no se si es de niquel, de plata .400 ó de plata .900).

Pero al precio de 760 € estando la plata a 1000 €/kg, no está mal del todo, aunque sin saber cómo son las monedas que no se aprecian o están escondidas no se puede hacer una valoración exacta.

La descripción no es adecuada, pero quizá no sea mala compra del todo.

Suerte en sus pujas metaleras.


----------



## gurrumino (22 Abr 2011)

Vale , gracias por responder ,se' que sois unos aguilas en esto , he pujado pero si como dice Fantasmon' no se corresponden con plata 900 a 925 algunas ,ya no me parece muy bien por que asegura estas leyes en el anuncio , de todos modos si la plata subiese como dicen algunos bastante mas , si que seria bueno el lote ¿no?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Vendo
> 
> 20 Philharmoniker a 700€ lote.
> 
> ...



Reservadas las Eagles.

El usuario ha obtenido una rebajita pero se encarga de pagar el envío.

Reservadas también las Philharmoniker.


----------



## 123456 (22 Abr 2011)

Bueno, al tema del hilo que es la compraventa, me quedan dos lotes mas de ;
20 silver eagles 
20 duros plata
todos juntos por mil euros.

Y ni caso al bobo ,no soy quien dice, creo que tambien se lo decia a platon.

Me los quitan de las manos oiga¡¡


----------



## gurrumino (22 Abr 2011)

Perdon por seguir con mi duda aqui , escribo lo que me han respondidodespues de escribirle con lo que me respondisteis .Con vuestra info me las he dao de entendido , a ver que os parece .
suelo poner 310 g- de 999, y las demas monedas de 925 y alguna de 800 (pocas 2 o 3 de franco, para redondear el peso, sale en la bascula 1100 gr- y admito la devolucion de todo el lote, pero con los gastos a tu cargo, te abono el importe el dia mismo que lo recibia en tu cuenta bancaria, pero te gustara he vendido mas de 20 lotes y a ha gustado, por la variedad y el redondodeo del peso--saludos.
Y tras decirle que hay mas monedas de menor ley me dice esto , la foto es generica, no van esas monedas exactamente, si quieres solo monedas te mando 100 gr-mas, hay de todo 25ecus de plata, olimpiada de barcelona, francos franceses, bolivares, 1 y 2 pesetas de alfonso,algun dolar, si tienes interes por algo me lo dices si lo tengo, a ver esos consejillosssssss, igual estoy infringiendo la ley por pegar aqui esas respuestas .
Gracias a tos.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Perdon por seguir con mi duda aqui , escribo lo que me han respondidodespues de escribirle con lo que me respondisteis .Con vuestra info me las he dao de entendido , a ver que os parece .
> suelo poner 310 g- de 999, y las demas monedas de 925 y alguna de 800 (pocas 2 o 3 de franco, para redondear el peso, sale en la bascula 1100 gr- y admito la devolucion de todo el lote, pero con los gastos a tu cargo, te abono el importe el dia mismo que lo recibia en tu cuenta bancaria, pero te gustara he vendido mas de 20 lotes y a ha gustado, por la variedad y el redondodeo del peso--saludos.
> Y tras decirle que hay mas monedas de menor ley me dice esto , la foto es generica, no van esas monedas exactamente, si quieres solo monedas te mando 100 gr-mas, hay de todo 25ecus de plata, olimpiada de barcelona, francos franceses, bolivares, 1 y 2 pesetas de alfonso,algun dolar, si tienes interes por algo me lo dices si lo tengo, a ver esos consejillosssssss, igual estoy infringiendo la ley por pegar aqui esas respuestas .
> Gracias a tos.



Si el que hace el lote sabe lo que se trae entre manos, está claro que no va a salir perjudicado en el trato. Imagino que usará el lote para colocar fácilmente monedas que a esos precios sueltas tendrían difícil salida. De todas formas esto es una mera elucubración mía, desconozco si el lote merece la pena o no.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Perdon por seguir con mi duda aqui , escribo lo que me han respondidodespues de escribirle con lo que me respondisteis .Con vuestra info me las he dao de entendido , a ver que os parece .
> suelo poner 310 g- de 999, y las demas monedas de 925 y alguna de 800 (pocas 2 o 3 de franco, para redondear el peso, sale en la bascula 1100 gr- y admito la devolucion de todo el lote, pero con los gastos a tu cargo, te abono el importe el dia mismo que lo recibia en tu cuenta bancaria, pero te gustara he vendido mas de 20 lotes y a ha gustado, por la variedad y el redondodeo del peso--saludos.
> Y tras decirle que hay mas monedas de menor ley me dice esto , la foto es generica, no van esas monedas exactamente, si quieres solo monedas te mando 100 gr-mas, hay de todo 25ecus de plata, olimpiada de barcelona, francos franceses, bolivares, 1 y 2 pesetas de alfonso,algun dolar, si tienes interes por algo me lo dices si lo tengo, a ver esos consejillosssssss, igual estoy infringiendo la ley por pegar aqui esas respuestas .
> Gracias a tos.




Un buen consejo simple y general para los novatos:


NUNCA COMPRÉIS LOTES



Os van a meter siempre monedas que tienen peor salida y que se pagan mucho menos que la plata. El que vende sabe lo que se trae entre manos, vosotros no tenéis ni puta idea. 

Recordemos que es una forma de reconocer a los trileros. Recordad que el primero en ofrecer lotes en este foro fue el fantasmón de TioGilipeto, seguido por el segunda remierda.

¡Suerte en las compras!


----------



## 123456 (23 Abr 2011)

Vendidos los tres lotes¡¡¡¡¡
Gracias a todos.


----------



## 123456 (23 Abr 2011)

Pongo a la venta libertades de Mexico.
Contactar por mp para precio ,los habituales ya sabeis como.

EDITO;
Tambien dispongo de 50 ff(hercules)


----------



## Fantasmón (23 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Un buen consejo simple y general para los novatos:
> 
> 
> NUNCA COMPRÉIS LOTES
> ...



Pues a principios de 2009 vendí un lote de 8 espuertas repletas de paquillos a los Hermanos Plataforrao, digo Platapillao...y desde entonces cada año me envían una cesta de Navidad. No será tan malo comprar en lote.


----------



## averapaz (23 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> COMPRO onzas de plata bullion
> 
> Imprescindible pago por Moneybookers.
> Entrega en mano en Valencia o Castellon. Provincias limítrofes con posibilidades en determinados días.
> ...




Lo subo pues estoy interesado en recibir más ofertas!

Saludos.


----------



## Fantasmón (23 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Lo subo pues estoy interesado en recibir más ofertas!
> 
> Saludos.



¿Por qué en su oferta es imprescindible el pago por Moneybookers? Tan sólo es curiosidad.


----------



## vigobay (23 Abr 2011)

Actualizo:

25 maples y 10 eagles encapsulados. VENDIDOS.

Gracias al foro y sobre todo a los compradores.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2011)

Hola , como todavia no me habeis abroncado sigo con el lio .Mi ultima sujerencia al vendedor, que dicho sea de paso , me parece correcto y buena persona , ya que me ha ofrecido un apaño, ha sido , ¿Cuanto me costaria un kilo solo en onzas 999. O medio kilo en estas onzas y lo demas en bullion de 925? , su respuesta ha sido ....................
un kilo de 999, en lingote o en monedas de 1-2-5 onzas 999-------950 euros
y mitad y mitad a ti 820 euros-.
Con todo lo que llevo leido por aqui y por alla' , soy de los que creo que esto va mu parriba, aunque sea la opinion de un lechuguino.
Salud y gracias .


----------



## Platón (23 Abr 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hola , como todavia no me habeis abroncado sigo con el lio .Mi ultima sujerencia al vendedor, que dicho sea de paso , me parece correcto y buena persona ,
> y mitad y mitad *a ti* 820 euros-.
> aunque sea la opinion de un lechuguino.
> Salud y gracias .



Jajaja, típico embelesador 

"por ser tú, mi gran amigo desde hace años y gran lechuguino, te hago un precio especial"

Cuidado con los lingotes...su reconocimiento y tamaño.

El precio ya es cosa de que lo valores tú, así como el formato. Para gustos, colores.

Suerte.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2011)

por ser tú, mi gran amigo desde hace años y gran lechuguino, te hago un precio especial"
Juer ,la mayoria de vuestras respuestas me han acongojado, ya no se que hacer ,creo que voy a anular la compra aunque me destierren de ebay .


----------



## Platón (23 Abr 2011)

Tampoco es eso, puede que no este mal del todo, pero antes de comprar hay que sopesar qué se quiere y cuánto se esta dispuesto a pagar por ello, para no hacer el primo.

Nadie está por hacer favores a nadie, el vendedor cierra su operación (entendemos que con saldo positivo) tras asumir un riesgo, y el comprador la abre asumiendo otra vez el riesgo.

Somos mayorcitos todos, y la plata está ahí y plata es.


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Abr 2011)

1Como el trabajo excedente no puede ser nunca más que una parte alícuota de la jornada de trabajo y la plusvalía una parte alícuota del producto de valor, el trabajo excedente es siempre, necesariamente, inferior a la jornada de trabajo y la plusvalía más pequeña que el producto de valor. Para comportarse en la relación 100/100, tendrían que ser iguales.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2011)

jaja , ya sabia yo que estaba tardando la bronca , perdon , pero puse al principio que me lo moviesen si no correspondia .Muy amables , Platon y los demas por contestar mis majaderias , que si , estan en lugar equivocado pero absurdas segun para quien .


----------



## averapaz (23 Abr 2011)

Fantasmón dijo:


> ¿Por qué en su oferta es imprescindible el pago por Moneybookers? Tan sólo es curiosidad.



Muy simple porque es donde tengo liquidez 

Y ahora mismo no me interesa pasar dinero a un banco español.

Mejor tenerlo en UK en una cuenta que llevo usando desde 2005 sin problemas, aunque no tan conocida como Pay-Pal o Neteller.

A lo mejor soy poco conocido, y puede sonar a timo o algo, pero es un pago normal y corriente, gente de este foro ya puede corroborarlo.

Si no es conocido para alguien que me mande privado y le puedo echar un capote para abrirse la cuenta, aunque es muy sencillo...


----------



## Hastur (23 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Soy el unico que piensa que esta conversación absurda esta planteada en el lugar equivocado?
> 
> Gurrumino haz el favor de no preguntar en este hilo esas majaderias. Este hilo es un "zoco" dedicado unicamente a poner ofertas de compra y ofertas de venta entre foreros. En el resto del foro puedes poner preguntas y enlaces con tus dudas o sugerencias, aqui no lo hagas ya que insertas morralla.



Venga venga...menos broncas y vuelve a sacar esos soberanos a la venta que la amonedas de 20 te están " llamando"


----------



## Hastur (23 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Muy simple porque es donde tengo liquidez
> 
> Y ahora mismo no me interesa pasar dinero a un banco español.
> 
> ...



La cuestión chicos es que paypal no tolera las actividades de juego online y por eso neteller y mi eh lomees tienen cierta cuota todavía.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

Hastur dijo:


> La cuestión chicos es que paypal no tolera las actividades de juego online y por eso neteller y mi eh lomees tienen cierta cuota todavía.




Paypal es usado por las casas de apuestas tanto o más que moneybookers o neteller sin el más mínimo problema, por ejemplo William Hill la admite. Creo que esa supuesta limitación para juego online sólo se aplica en USA. Te lo dice uno que ha pagado y cobrado más de una vez en casas de apuestas con Paypal.


----------



## Hastur (23 Abr 2011)

Así que antes de plata el vicio de las apuestas?

Si es cierto Bwin también lo acepta. pero este chaval lo que tiene ahí es lo que llaman el Bankroll los del poker.

Desde luego hace bien cambiando por moneditas.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

Hastur dijo:


> Así que antes de plata el vicio de las apuestas?
> 
> Si es cierto Bwin también lo acepta. pero este chaval lo que tiene ahí es lo que llaman el Bankroll los del poker.
> 
> Desde luego hace bien cambiando por moneditas.



jeje, me salí con beneficios, y yo era más de blanquear los bonos :rolleye:


----------



## gamusino30 (23 Abr 2011)

Hastur dijo:


> Venga venga...menos broncas y vuelve a sacar esos soberanos a la venta que la amonedas de 20 te están " llamando"



El miercoles o jueves pondre a la venta kookaburras, koalas y alguna onza nueva y encapsulada. A ver si os estirais y las comprais todas.

Si te interesan los Maples de 1/10 puede que estes de suerte (nuevos, encapsulados y con certificado). El miercoles o jueves ofertare uno.

Los soveranos de momento los aguantare hasta que pete el dolar.


----------



## Hastur (23 Abr 2011)

Bueno si la cosa se da bien en el mundo financiero tendremos algo de liquidez en el mundo físico ya sabes como va esto.


----------



## 123456 (23 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Un buen consejo simple y general para los novatos:
> 
> 
> NUNCA COMPRÉIS LOTES
> ...



Joder, si que estas escocido con ellos, espero que no te hiciesen nada gordo,pero conmigo no te equivoques amigo,no soy quien tu crees.


----------



## vigobay (24 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Muy simple porque es donde tengo liquidez
> 
> Y ahora mismo no me interesa pasar dinero a un banco español.
> 
> ...



Yo puedo corroborar lo que dice averapaz porque hemos hecho una transacción con moneybookers y además aprovecho para añadir que para mí es la mejor alternativa ya que aparte de ser una forma totalmente anónima, moneybookers tiene la inmensa ventaja respecto a paypal de poder tener una tarjeta mastercard y usarla para con tus fondos puedas pagar en el super, el corte inglés, etc... y también si deseas cash sacar hasta 250 euros al día de cajeros con una comisión por operación de 1,80 Euros. (la tarjeta vale 10 euros anuales).

Además es de valorar que los pagos son instantáneos y por tanto la transacción es más rápida que por cualquier otro método ya que además se puede hacer incluso en fin de semana, por la noche o festivo.

Luego lo de tener algún dinero fuera de España ya que su sede está en UK pues también es una forma de diversificar riesgos.

En fin, que yo estoy encantado, lo uso desde hace años y lo recomiendo.


----------



## galan1987 (25 Abr 2011)

*vendo un lote de pakillos*

Saludos a todos los foreros, pues eso que pongo en venta un lote de 258 monedas de 100 pesetas de franco.
La entrega se puede hacer en mano en Zaragoza pero puedo desplazarme a Madrid, Malaga o Barcelona sin problemas.

SON 258 MONEDAS DE 100 PESETAS

mandarme privado para concretar, por favor ofertas serias que el andorrano las paga casi a 13 euros por moneda


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Abr 2011)

Vendo Karlillos (12 € plata ) a Cotizacion Onza plat X 0,485 + Gastos de envio (dependerá de la cantidad de monedas)

* Actualmente ( 25/04/2011 7:30 ) 33,50 X 0,485 ----> 16,24 € cada moneda *


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Acaparador (25 Abr 2011)

vendo carlillos a 17'5 eu. privado i charlamos, bcn.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (25 Abr 2011)

Joder, y lo pone Acaparador bajo un mensaje que los vende a 1,26€ más baratos que los suyos.


----------



## Acaparador (25 Abr 2011)

Edicion, repetido.


----------



## Acaparador (25 Abr 2011)

Edicion, repetido.


----------



## Acaparador (25 Abr 2011)

A ver,
Ya he vendido más de un lote a 17, necesito la pasta por un tema que no viene al caso.
Si las vendo a 17'50 es porque creo que va a subir más ya me jode venderlas a este precio pero no hay remedio.

Relajaros y no os preocupeis tanto por mi


----------



## jorge (25 Abr 2011)

Venga, pues yo vendo 33 karlillos a 16€ ud. Madrid.


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Abr 2011)

Para que no se pierda... Actualizo precion con la cotizacion actual:


Vendo Karlillos (12 € plata ) a Cotizacion Onza plat X 0,485 + Gastos de envio (dependerá de la cantidad de monedas)

*Actualmente ( 25/04/2011 19:30 ) 32,48 X 0,485 ----> 15,75 € cada moneda
*

info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Abr 2011)

A VER, PARA LOS CARLILLOS EN GENERAL HAY UN HILO DEDICADO A ELLO....

Dejar este post par algo menos corriente, que sino aqui vamos a tener 200 posts al dia con la variacion de plata y carlillos....


----------



## 123456 (25 Abr 2011)

A ver, me he comprometido con un forero por un pedido de libertades,el ya lo sabe y para el lo mantengo,pero a partir de ahora anulo todas mis ofertas de venta.



Quiero comprar monedas de 12 euros de plata,pago bien la unidad, compro hasta un máximo de 1500 monedas(preferiria comprarlas de una vez),mandar ofertas por mp


----------



## Depeche (25 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> A ver, me he comprometido con un forero por un pedido de libertades,el ya lo sabe y para el lo mantengo,pero a partir de ahora anulo todas mis ofertas de venta.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiero comprar monedas de 12 euros de plata,pago bien la unidad, compro hasta un máximo de 1500 monedas(preferiria comprarlas de una vez),mandar ofertas por mp



Te acabo de enviar privado,no había leido tu mensaje de respuesta hasta ahora,ya que estaba liado mirando gráficas, mirate el mensaje.
Saludos.


----------



## QuepasaRey (25 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo creo que no los va a vender ni uno ni otro. Se los van a comer.



A ese precio, se los comen sin pan ni nada.
Ahora solo falta que postee otro con el nick "dealerhardcore" a 18e/u


----------



## averapaz (25 Abr 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> A ese precio, se los comen sin pan ni nada.
> Ahora solo falta que postee otro con el nick "dealerhardcore" a 18e/u



O un cambio K12´s por travelos


----------



## Acaparador (26 Abr 2011)

hahahahah, pido perdon si este no era el hilo indicado!


----------



## gamusino30 (26 Abr 2011)

Aquí, la misma proporción aparece expresada sucesivamente bajo la forma de los tiempos de trabajo, de los valores en que se traducen y de los productos en que se materializan estos valores. Partiendo, naturalmente, del supuesto de que por valor del producto sólo puede entenderse el producto de valor de la jornada de trabajo, y exclu¬yendo la parte constante del valor del producto.


----------



## TorNO (26 Abr 2011)

Vendo

20 onzas de plata (elefantes de Somalia, 2010) a 660€ lote.

Se envían con su tubo original.

Interesdos envíen MP.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Abr 2011)

Voy a deshacerme de monedas duplicadas de mi coleccion de plata:

*- Panda 2004 relieve en Oro 1oz Encapsulada//38 €

- Kookaburra 1992 1oz Encapsulada // 36€ RESERVADA

- Kookaburra 2009 2 oz Encapsulada // 72 € RESERVADA
*


----------



## hibridus (26 Abr 2011)

Me quedan onzas mexicanas, libertad y de la prensa. A 32 euros la pieza. También 5 onzas del panda y algún lingote pequeño. Ya no me quedan eagles ni pakillos. Enviar privado


----------



## hibridus (26 Abr 2011)

Aclaro que las 5 onzas del panda son una sola moneda (155 gramos). Puedo negociar precios, siempre dependiendo de las condiciones de venta (fuera o dentro de ebay, tipo de envío, cantidad, etc.)


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Abr 2011)

edito, todo vendido


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> A VER, PARA LOS CARLILLOS EN GENERAL HAY UN HILO DEDICADO A ELLO....
> 
> Dejar este post par algo menos corriente, que sino aqui vamos a tener 200 posts al dia con la variacion de plata y carlillos....




Este hilo es de compra-venta de oro y plata. Los karlillos son plata, luego son bienvenidos en este hilo.

Por otra parte el hilo dedicado es de bid-ask lo cual es algo diferente que anuncios de compra-venta.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Abr 2011)

Perdon iba a mandar un privado y me cole'.8:


----------



## TorNO (26 Abr 2011)

Juan35 tienes un MP


----------



## maruel (27 Abr 2011)

Retiro el anuncio.


----------



## sakeo (27 Abr 2011)

Vendo Karlillos a 15€ hoy y mañana

Entrega en mano en Valencia pago en "Cash"

Desde 50 Hasta 150 unidades

Mandar Privado


----------



## Hastur (28 Abr 2011)

*Compro un tubo*

Necesito un tubo de 20 o 25 maples, eagles o filarmonicas.

Tambien compraria alguna 1/4 o 1/10 , soberano o medio soberano de oro.

Gracias,


----------



## holdem (28 Abr 2011)

Vendo:

50 pesos mexicanos de oro ¡al precio al que se las compran a los particulares los de *gold4ex*!
5 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco 1966 --------- 14€ c/u
25 monedas de 12 euros varios años --------------- 17€ c/u
1 moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 (Felipe II) ------ 20€

prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, pero puedo enviar por correo certificado.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## Tiogelito (29 Abr 2011)

Acaparadores! Por no decir algo más grueso...
Hice un pedido a Silber-corner, para completar monedas que no tiene El Andorrano (año lunar, koalas, grizzly) y me han respondido que a España no pueden hacer envíos por haber superado el límite de IVA en este pais. Que envíos de oro sí, por no tener IVA, pero productos con IVA no pueden.
Ya os vale: pero si estamos en abril!!!


----------



## g0lf0 (29 Abr 2011)

En Abril dice el Payoponi este...en varias webs Ya habían consumido el cupo en Enero-Febrero.

El año que viene pillas algunas, eso si a 200€ La onza esperemos.


----------



## averapaz (29 Abr 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> COMPRO onzas de plata.
> 
> Imprescindible pago por Moneybookers.
> Entrega en mano en Valencia o Castellón
> ...



Sigo comprando.

Saludos.


----------



## Burbunvencido (29 Abr 2011)

Veo en una web que venden la moneda cuya foto adjunto.

Segun ellos, son 100 coronas de Austria de 1915

Segun ellos, pesa 33,85 gr con una ley de 900 milesimas, y segun ellos [y la regla de 3] contiene 30,465 gr de oro

Entonces....¿por que piden 33 euros por ella?

Es un timo/estafa/error/broma o es que hay algun detalle que se me escapa?

Gracias por cualquier aclaracion

Iluminadme, sabioros del foro: sufro con la dubitosis


----------



## QuepasaRey (29 Abr 2011)

pero donde ves que piden 33 euros por ella, el 33 son los gramos que pesa.


----------



## Burbunvencido (29 Abr 2011)

Es que no cabia toda la info en el pantallazo

El precio son 33 euros [o al menos ese es el precio que pone en la web]


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Es que no cabia toda la info en el pantallazo
> 
> El precio son 33 euros [o al menos ese es el precio que pone en la web]



Pues no te lo pienses y comprala. Si es una replica la has comprado barata, por 33 euros ya merece la pena.

Obviamente si lees todo te pondra 33 euros / gramo (gramo de 900 ml se entiende).


----------



## Burbunvencido (30 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Pues no te lo pienses y comprala. Si es una replica la has comprado barata, por 33 euros ya merece la pena.
> 
> Obviamente si lees todo te pondra 33 euros / gramo (gramo de 900 ml se entiende).



Gracias por la respuesta.

No, no son 33 euros por gramo. Son 33 euros la moneda.

He hecho el pedido, pagando por paypal.

Opciones:

1. Intento de estafa
2. Respuesta de la web, diciendo que es un error en el precio y tal, yd evolviendome el dinero
3. Extraña estrategia de marketing

En caso de que sea cualquiera de ellas, me reire un poco a costa de la web, teniendo la proteccion de paypal

Gracias de nuevo!!!!


----------



## Tiogelito (30 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿No será que no tienen una puta onza de plata?



Puede ser, pero el resultado es el mismo: Se las han quitado de las manos oiga!

Ja ja ja


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Abr 2011)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> No, no son 33 euros por gramo. Son 33 euros la moneda.
> 
> ...



Paypal no tiene dicha protección fuera de eBay (ni dentro pero bueno). De todas formas lo mas probable que sea la opcion 2. Si te llega una replica has hecho una buena compra.

Saludos


----------



## vigobay (30 Abr 2011)

*Fiscalidad compra-venta plata*

Aunque el tema ya ha salido otras veces pero como por lo que ví no se terminó de aclarar quería pedir confirmación a los ilustres foreros sobre lo siguiente:

He estado haciendo una simulación para saber a nivel fiscal como meterlo en la declaración y cuanto se retiene por hacienda por las ventas de plata. Esto es importante sobre todo si se vende a una tienda física en España ya que lógicamente te piden el DNI. El resultado no es del todo malo y en caso de superplusvalías (hablo de muchos miles de euros) sobre todo si se tienen minusvalías pendientes de compensar de otros años. Yo lo expongo y luego que cada uno haga lo que quiera:

En principio tras dar algunas vueltas entiendo que se tendría que poner en el programa padre 2010 en la página 13 en el apartado *Ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales derivadas de transmisiones de otros elementos patrimoniales*. En la casilla 361 habría que elegir la opción 5 y las casillas 364 a 367 pues lo de siempre fechas, importes etc...

Por lo que yo ví la retención a la que estaría sujeta sería un 18% y en mi caso que tengo minusvalías bolsísticas del año 2007 y 2008 podré compensarlas con las más que seguras plusvalías el año 2011 y 2012. Es decir que es aceptable la fiscalidad de las plusvalías respecto a otras inversiones porque se supone que las ganancias serán muy grandes. Otra cosa será lo que cada uno decida hacer, pero quería comentarlo con datos objetivos para confirmarlo.

Si no es así donde hay que ponerlo que por favor alguién me lo indique porque ahora es el momento de hacer simulaciones para programar las ventas y elegir adecuadamente el timing y el método.

Lo que me mosquea es que en ningún lugar pones lo que has vendido (es un elemento patrimonial sin más).

Saludos metaleros


----------



## vigobay (30 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿No será que no tienen una puta onza de plata?



No se trata de eso y es un problema que se viene repitiendo desde hace años que había menos demanda. Recuerdo perfectamente que en http://www.anlagegold24.de/ ya ocurría en el año 2009 este mismo problema y había que ir buscando otras tiendas Alemanas para conseguir plata desde España. 

Lo increíble es que este año el problema ha surgido muy pronto porque este foro ha conseguido que mucha gente esté comprando onzas a Alemania. Yo en el 2009 me busqué las habichuelas y compré bastante a silber-corner aunque no tenía referencias de españoles, porque aquí poca gente la conocía pero ahora es otra historia y ya son más conocidos que el pupas.

Saludos metaleros


----------



## Burbunvencido (30 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Paypal no tiene dicha protección fuera de eBay (ni dentro pero bueno). De todas formas lo mas probable que sea la opcion 2. Si te llega una replica has hecho una buena compra.
> 
> Saludos



Me sorprende que digas eso. La semana pasada sin ir más lejos Paypal me devolvióel importe de un objeto que compré a un particular, y que nunca me llegó a enviar. Imagino que en el caso de enviarlo y ser distinto a lo descrito, les será aún más fácil gestionar el asunto.

Pero ya contaré lo que suceda.

Gracias por responder y por los consejos!

Saludos


----------



## pep007 (1 May 2011)

No te fies nunca, pero nunca, de Ebay, Paypal ni de Bernat Elek Haupt, todos ellos son una pandilla de estafadores compinchados.

Este foro es cien veces mas seguro que esa cueva de ladrones que es ebay.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 May 2011)

Paypal es una basura, además de tener unas comisiones altísimas después cuando tienes problemas si no les da la gana no te devuelven el dinero (no hablo por hablar, he perdido 4 dígitos por esto, de artículos de Ebay que no han llegado).


----------



## 123456 (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Paypal es una basura, además de tener unas comisiones altísimas después cuando tienes problemas si no les da la gana no te devuelven el dinero (no hablo por hablar, he perdido 4 dígitos por esto, de artículos de Ebay que no han llegado).



Joder que pasada, lei aqui en este foro que para un vendedor era una ruina vender con paypal ,porque el comprador podria anular cuanquier venta ,que le devolviesen el dinero y casi sin justificar.
Esta claro que jode a los compradores y vendedores por igual, al final a tienda fisica y punto.
Lo siento de veras, me pasa a mi y me muero del disgusto.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Paypal es una basura, además de tener unas comisiones altísimas después cuando tienes problemas si no les da la gana no te devuelven el dinero (no hablo por hablar, he perdido 4 dígitos por esto, de artículos de Ebay que no han llegado).



A mi siempre que Payscam me ha dado la espalda he tenido que buscarme la vida para recuperar el dinero. En la mayoria de casos una simple llamada de telefono al lugar apropiado ha sido suficiente pero es un error MUY grave fiarse de la falsa seguridad que ofrecen estas empresas. Pues te anima a comprar con alegría y al minimo problema se desentienden.

En fin, siento haberos desviado del tema, pero pensaroslo dos veces antes de aceptar pagos por medios electronicos MB o PP. A tocateja o transferencia y todos nos ahorraremos malentendidos o confusiones.


----------



## Burbunvencido (1 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A mi siempre que Payscam me ha dado la espalda he tenido que buscarme la vida para recuperar el dinero. En la mayoria de casos una simple llamada de telefono al lugar apropiado ha sido suficiente pero es un error MUY grave fiarse de la falsa seguridad que ofrecen estas empresas. Pues te anima a comprar con alegría y al minimo problema se desentienden.
> 
> En fin, siento haberos desviado del tema, pero pensaroslo dos veces antes de aceptar pagos por medios electronicos MB o PP. A tocateja o transferencia y todos nos ahorraremos malentendidos o confusiones.



Me llama la atencion que sugieras, como alternativa a Paypal, una transferencia. Hablando de transacciones a distancia, ¿que clase de fuerza/reclamacion puedes ejercer ante un no-envio o envio de producto distinto si has pagado por transferencia?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 May 2011)

No es el tema del hilo, pero un ebayer no me envió un artículo (dejó de enviar artículos en las fechas que compré y dejó a varios compradores tirados) y Paypal me devolvió el dinero sin más. Si pagas con transferencia, Ebay se lava las manos y echa al vendedor pero no ves un duro.

Aún así, la seguridad jurídica de Paypal y similares son nulas, te pueden bloquear las cuentas y quedarse con tu pasta y ahora vete a denunciar a Luxemburgo.


----------



## Taxidermista (1 May 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Joder que pasada, lei aqui en este foro que para un vendedor era una ruina vender con paypal ,porque el comprador podria anular cuanquier venta ,que le devolviesen el dinero y casi sin justificar.
> Esta claro que jode a los compradores y vendedores por igual, al final a tienda fisica y punto.
> Lo siento de veras, me pasa a mi y me muero del disgusto.



Bueno bueno, tampoco hay que ponerse estupendo, yo llevo más de 2000 operaciones con Paypal a través de eBay y sólo he tenido dos movidas con dos gilipollas y las dos se resolvieron a mi favor (legítimamente).


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2011)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Me llama la atencion que sugieras, como alternativa a Paypal, una transferencia. Hablando de transacciones a distancia, ¿que clase de fuerza/reclamacion puedes ejercer ante un no-envio o envio de producto distinto si has pagado por transferencia?



Todas.

Empezando por una visita. Pero no quiero comenzar un debate sobre Paypal. Este no es el hilo adecuado. Solo fue un inciso.

Saludos


----------



## Burbunvencido (1 May 2011)

Potpourri:

1. orodirect.es parece estar _hijacked_. No se puede entrar!

2. Alguien sabe donde comprar lingotes de oro de 1 o 2 gr en madrid y/o por Internet? O alguien de aqui tiene alguno del que quiera desprenderse? Digaseme, por favor

3. Alguien ha visto los ¿lingotes? que se venden en ebay? [haciendo una busqueda: lingotes oro]. Absolutamente a.no.na.da.do de las cosas que se ofrecen!!!!

4. Habeis visto el sistema de General Electric para autentificar oro? Podria ser una inversion adquirir uno y dar el servicio de forma movil?


----------



## gamusino30 (1 May 2011)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Potpourri:
> 
> 1. orodirect.es parece estar _hijacked_. No se puede entrar!
> 
> ...



3. Si te refieres a los lingotes rounds, a los tongo-ligotes 100 mills, a los de cobre, estaño etc. Si, hay de todo. Hay que hacer una buena selección segun lo que busques.

4. Ni idea, pon un enlace para ver el sistema.


----------



## el_andorrano (2 May 2011)

Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta krugerrands a 1070 €

Gracias


----------



## Gamu (2 May 2011)

Pongo a la venta *58 silver eagles*, en perfecto estado, por *35 euros cada uno*.

40 de ellos están en su tubo original procedentes de la monsterbox. 

Envio a cargo del comprador, en la forma que elija. Entrega en mano en Barcelona

Pago via transferencia, o en efectivo si la entrega esen mano.
*
EDITO: Reservadas.*


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 May 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Pongo a la venta *58 silver eagles*, en perfecto estado, por *35 euros cada uno*.
> 
> 40 de ellos están en su tubo original procedentes de la monsterbox.
> 
> ...



Impresionante, venta express!!!


----------



## Athelstan (2 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Impresionante, venta express!!!



Creo que era en el artículo que colgó Gamusino como ejemplo del trato de m*erda que está recibiendo la subida de los metales en la prensa económica en el que decían que uno de los problemas que daba invertir en oro y plata era lo difícil que resultaba "venderlos luego".

58 eagles vendidas en media hora, como quien no quiere la cosa... :rolleye:


----------



## Hastur (2 May 2011)

Date prisa o tendrás que regalarlas...?.igual te levantas en 38


----------



## Gamu (2 May 2011)

Athelstan dijo:


> Creo que era en el artículo que colgó Gamusino como ejemplo del trato de m*erda que está recibiendo la subida de los metales en la prensa económica en el que decían que uno de los problemas que daba invertir en oro y plata era lo difícil que resultaba "venderlos luego".
> 
> 58 eagles vendidas en media hora, como quien no quiere la cosa... :rolleye:



La verdad es que yo, personalmente, no estoy teniendo ningun problema para deshacerme del bullion ni de los pakillos ni de nada. Deshago posiciones en eso, y aumento en carlillos. 

Para vender rápido el bullion, con poner precios 1-2 euros por debajo que las tiendas alemanas de referencia, es más que suficiente. 

Las próximas semanas pondre más cosillas a la venta. A medida que necesite la liquidez para hacerme con karlillos a buen precio.


----------



## 123456 (2 May 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> La verdad es que yo, personalmente, no estoy teniendo ningun problema para deshacerme del bullion ni de los pakillos ni de nada. Deshago posiciones en eso, y aumento en carlillos.
> 
> Para vender rápido el bullion, con poner precios 1-2 euros por debajo que las tiendas alemanas de referencia, es más que suficiente.
> 
> Las próximas semanas pondre más cosillas a la venta. A medida que necesite la liquidez para hacerme con karlillos a buen precio.



Yo puse lotes de eagles-duros de plata y tambien un suspiro, me quedé sin duros de plata en un momento ::, y eso que monster decia que el las tenia mas baratas que yo :rolleye:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 May 2011)

Athelstan dijo:


> Creo que era en el artículo que colgó Gamusino como ejemplo del trato de m*erda que está recibiendo la subida de los metales en la prensa económica en el que decían que uno de los problemas que daba invertir en oro y plata era lo difícil que resultaba "venderlos luego".
> 
> 58 eagles vendidas en media hora, como quien no quiere la cosa... :rolleye:





Gamu dijo:


> La verdad es que yo, personalmente, no estoy teniendo ningun problema para deshacerme del bullion ni de los pakillos ni de nada. Deshago posiciones en eso, y aumento en carlillos.
> 
> Para vender rápido el bullion, con poner precios 1-2 euros por debajo que las tiendas alemanas de referencia, es más que suficiente.
> 
> Las próximas semanas pondre más cosillas a la venta. A medida que necesite la liquidez para hacerme con karlillos a buen precio.





123456 dijo:


> Yo puse lotes de eagles-duros de plata y tambien un suspiro, me quedé sin duros de plata en un momento ::, y eso que monster decia que el las tenia mas baratas que yo :rolleye:



Lo complicado de vender son los 50 pesos mejicanos :fiufiu:


----------



## 123456 (2 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Lo complicado de vender son los 50 pesos mejicanos :fiufiu:



Que se lo pregunten a holdem, mala suerte el hombre.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Lo complicado de vender son los 50 pesos mejicanos :fiufiu:



Pues no entiendo porqué se le tiene tanta manía a la moneda, es oro igualmente y con un overspot muy pequeño. Y es una moneda reconocida, no es que sea una medalla casera.


----------



## 123456 (3 May 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Pues no entiendo porqué se le tiene tanta manía a la moneda, es oro igualmente y con un overspot muy pequeño. Y es una moneda reconocida, no es que sea una medalla casera.



Se dice,se cuenta,se rumorea ,que algunas de esas monedas sin ser falsas ,en algunas acuñaciones la tolerancia de la ley que llevan se les fue un poco de la mano y en algunas monedas aunque pesen correctamente y las medidas esten +- dentro de especificaciones ,algunas pueden llevar algo menos de un gramo de oro puro del que indican.
Yo es lo que he escuchado de esas monedas,no puedo afirmarlo,solo son rumores que hace que la gente se quite de lios.
Yo tengo de esas monedas (no mas de dos) son preciosas,si fuese a comprar oro no me importaria comprarla.


----------



## Gamu (3 May 2011)

Pongo a la venta 120 pakillos, en buen estado (muchos sin apenas circular), por 13,25 euros cada uno.

Envio a cargo del comprador, en la forma que elija. Entrega en mano en Barcelona

Pago via transferencia, o en efectivo si la entrega es en mano.


----------



## holdem (3 May 2011)

Vuelvo a la carga...

Vendo:

50 pesos mexicanos de oro ---------------------- 1250€
5 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco 1966 --------- 13€ c/u
25 monedas de 12 euros varios años --------------- 15€ c/u
1 moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 (Felipe II) ------ 20€

prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, pero puedo enviar por correo certificado.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## alkalino (4 May 2011)

Pongo a la venta 1000 monedas de 12E. Precio por moneda 16E. Entrega en mano y pago en metalico. Zona de levante.

contactar por MP.


----------



## Gamu (4 May 2011)

Actualizo precios y añado más monedas

Contactar por Privado



Gamu dijo:


> Pongo a la venta:
> 
> 120 pakillos, en buen estado (muchos sin apenas circular), por 13 euros cada uno.
> 300 monedas de 12 euros del bde por 14,5 euros cada una.
> ...


----------



## juan35 (4 May 2011)

que no cunda el panico, jajaja


----------



## Gamu (4 May 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> que no cunda el panico, jajaja



Hoy pondre aún mas monedillas, que han llegado a mis manos a buen precio.



Saludos!


----------



## J&L (4 May 2011)

*133 paquillos*

Dispongo para vender de 133 pakillos a 13 euros unidad.

Hago entrega en Cádiz o alrededores.

Envío a cargo del interesado. Gracias

psicojld@hotmail.com

*Vendidos*, gracias


----------



## viriato (4 May 2011)

[/URL]</no******>[/IMG]

vendo por 25 euros, incluido certificado y sobre acolchado.
bodas de plata, de juan carlos de 1987.


----------



## Baraja (4 May 2011)

viriato dijo:


> </no******>[/IMG]
> 
> vendo por 25 euros, incluido certificado y sobre acolchado.
> bodas de plata, de juan carlos de 1987.



Y pensar que esas monedas se vendían, en 1987, con un precio oficial de 5.000 pesetas, vaya "negocio" ienso:

¿No valen ni la plata para fundir? Creo que el estuche incluía dos monedas de plata.


----------



## dabuti (4 May 2011)

Baraja dijo:


> Y pensar que esas monedas se vendían, en 1987, con un precio oficial de 5.000 pesetas, vaya "negocio" ienso:
> 
> ¿No valen ni la plata para fundir? Creo que el estuche incluía dos monedas de plata.



Pues el año que viene, salvo que salga por Cartagena, habrá moneda de los 50 años del Campechano y la Sofi.

¡A ver que valor le dan!

::


----------



## Gamu (4 May 2011)

Actualizo precios y añado más monedas

Contactar por Privado

Pongo a la venta:

120 pakillos, en buen estado (muchos sin apenas circular), por 12,5 euros cada uno.
300 monedas de 12 euros del bde (karlillos) por 14 euros cada una.*RESERVADAS*
2 filarmonicas en perfecto estado 31 euros cada una. *RESERVADAS*

Envio a cargo del comprador, en la forma que elija. Se admite entrega en mano en Barcelona

Pago via transferencia, se admite efectivo si la entrega es en mano.


----------



## saura (5 May 2011)

Pongo a la venta:

- 500 monedas de 12 euros del BDE a 13.59 €/Ud. (Negociables según cantidad).

Pago via transferencia, se admite efectivo si la entrega es en mano.


----------



## el_andorrano (5 May 2011)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco Filarmonicas del 2011 a 30,27 IVA Incluido y Silver Eagles a 31,86 IVA incluido

Condiciones por MP


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 May 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Se dice,se cuenta,se rumorea ,que algunas de esas monedas sin ser falsas ,en algunas acuñaciones la tolerancia de la ley que llevan se les fue un poco de la mano y en algunas monedas aunque pesen correctamente y las medidas esten +- dentro de especificaciones ,algunas pueden llevar algo menos de un gramo de oro puro del que indican.
> Yo es lo que he escuchado de esas monedas,no puedo afirmarlo,solo son rumores que hace que la gente se quite de lios.
> Yo tengo de esas monedas (no mas de dos) son preciosas,si fuese a comprar oro no me importaria comprarla.



Segunda, deja de enmierdadr el foro. Las monedas de 50 pesos se negocian en todos los países. Las falsas de ley baja son las que pesan 1 gramo menos, lo cual lo detecta cualquier báscula. 

Por eso mismo no conviene comprar a gente como tú que no sabe distinguir las monedas falsas, porque te pueden vender cualquier cosa.


----------



## Aeryn (5 May 2011)

*en venta*

buenas tardes a todos,

hace un tiempo que os vengo siguiendo y veo que hablar se puede hablar y poner en venta a quien interese:

Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1996 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1997 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1998 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1999-2000 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2000 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2001 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2002 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2003 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2004 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2005 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €

de momento muchas gracias por leerme
un saludo


----------



## Renovatio (5 May 2011)

Por poner algo distinto, *compro* medias onzas, en cantidades decentes, (más de 20) me da igual años o paises, con que estén en buén estado y sean .999 me valen. Mandad Privado con cantidades y precios. Del envio me encargo yo, mando a SEUR a casa a por ellas.

Como está esto de parado, cony... Nadie tiene unos pandas a 27 eurillos para venderme tampoco? ^_^


----------



## fran69 (5 May 2011)

Aeryn tienes un privado, contestame al correo que te he facilitado... gracias!!!


----------



## gamusino30 (5 May 2011)

Renovatio dijo:


> Por poner algo distinto, *compro* medias onzas, en cantidades decentes, (más de 20) me da igual años o paises, con que estén en buén estado y sean .999 me valen. Mandad Privado con cantidades y precios. Del envio me encargo yo, mando a SEUR a casa a por ellas.
> 
> Como está esto de parado, cony... Nadie tiene unos pandas a 27 eurillos para venderme tampoco? ^_^



En tiendas alemanas se empiezan a ver cosas interesantes, rebusca que algo encuentras fijo.


----------



## fran69 (5 May 2011)

Creo que no hace mucha falta recomendar a Gamusino30,, pero por si acaso,,, "todo correcto y muy buen trato"


----------



## Tiogelito (5 May 2011)

Renovatio dijo:


> Del envio me encargo yo, mando a SEUR a casa a por ellas.



Joer, ¡qué profesional!


----------



## galan1987 (5 May 2011)

*Unos paquillos*

Vendo unos paquillos(250) a 12.5 cada uno
saludos


----------



## Showt1me (5 May 2011)

Vendo 147 karlillos a 14.50, entrega en mano en bcn.


----------



## QuepasaRey (5 May 2011)

Aeryn dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos,
> 
> hace un tiempo que os vengo siguiendo y veo que hablar se puede hablar y poner en venta a quien interese:
> 
> Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1996 Hoja de Arce	35,00 €



50% overspot OUCH!!!


----------



## averapaz (5 May 2011)

Bueno yo sigo comprando onzas como de costumbre a 27 € aproximadamente (depende de lo que ofrezcais)

Saludos.
Solo vía Moneybookers.


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 May 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo comprando onzas como de costumbre a 27 € aproximadamente (depende de lo que ofrezcais)
> 
> Saludos.
> Solo vía Moneybookers.



a 27€ tb compro yo las que quiera, y pago en banco o por paypal


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> 50% overspot OUCH!!!



creo que no mira la cotizacion desde hace 7 dias... xD


----------



## Renovatio (6 May 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo comprando onzas como de costumbre a 27 € aproximadamente (depende de lo que ofrezcais)
> 
> Saludos.
> Solo vía Moneybookers.



Hoyga, un respeto a la inteligencia foril...:no:


----------



## 123456 (6 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Segunda, deja de enmierdadr el foro. Las monedas de 50 pesos se negocian en todos los países. Las falsas de ley baja son las que pesan 1 gramo menos, lo cual lo detecta cualquier báscula.
> 
> Por eso mismo no conviene comprar a gente como tú que no sabe distinguir las monedas falsas, porque te pueden vender cualquier cosa.



Apreciado amigo, te llamo amigo porque nos conocemos hace bastantes años,pero tu no haces mas que llamarme "segunda",no pasa nada no te lo tomo a mal,el dia menos pensado te cuento quien soy y te llevarás una sorpresa.
Las que tienen un gramo menos de oro , pesan igual que las otras, y no son falsas, son oficiales y legales como las quieras llamar, es igual que las monedas de 100 pesetas de franco de estrella del 68, que algunas pueden llevar hasta 0.3 gramos menos de plata y no son falsas.
Por favor no desinformes,ahora nos vamos dando cuenta quienes te conocemos en persona que realmente necesitas ayuda.


----------



## Overlord (6 May 2011)

Compro onzas de plata a 24€... lo mismo me da mapples, philarmonikers, eagles , pandas o kookaburras. 

entrega en mano Zaragoza o por correo...el envió corre de mi cuenta, faltaría más.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 May 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Apreciado amigo, te llamo amigo porque nos conocemos hace bastantes años,pero tu no haces mas que llamarme "segunda",no pasa nada no te lo tomo a mal,el dia menos pensado te cuento quien soy y te llevarás una sorpresa.
> Las que tienen un gramo menos de oro , pesan igual que las otras, y no son falsas, son oficiales y legales como las quieras llamar, es igual que las monedas de 100 pesetas de franco de estrella del 68, que algunas pueden llevar hasta 0.3 gramos menos de plata y no son falsas.
> Por favor no desinformes,ahora nos vamos dando cuenta quienes te conocemos en persona que realmente necesitas ayuda.



:XX:

Ya te invité a tomar una caña y te escagarraste en directo en el foro. No me busques demasiasdo que igual me encuentras cuando no te lo esperes.




123456 dijo:


> Las que tienen un gramo menos de oro , pesan igual que las otras,



::

Me recuerda este episodio al de los krugers falsos que pesaban y medían lo mismo...Se escojonó todo el foro. 

Segunda: Te echamos de menos!


----------



## 123456 (6 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :XX:
> Ya te invité a tomar una caña y te escagarraste en directo en el foro. No me busques demasiasdo que igual me encuentras cuando no te lo esperes.
> ::
> Me recuerda este episodio al de los krugers falsos que pesaban y medían lo mismo...Se escojonó todo el foro.
> Segunda: Te echamos de menos!



Voy a contestarte por pena, claro que me encuentras,si nos vemos mas a menudo de lo que tu te crees :XX:,no voy a entrar en descalificaciones personales,no merece la pena, te deseo mucha suerte y espero que seas querido por tus amigos.
Mira que en persona pareces un tio formal y serio, pero cuando estas en un teclado te transformas cosa fina, cuando quedo para hacer alguna venta con foreros,casi siempre sale el tema monster, de verdad con estos "desvarios" no haces mas que hecharte tierra encima.
Suerte amigo.


----------



## gurrumino (6 May 2011)

Vendo 247 k12 por 3211lauros , con plastikillo la mayoria , es toda mi plata y la vendo pa pillar unos pocos mas , que se' donde ,jeje. Cada uno hace lo que puede . 
Si interesa , en mano en madrid sabado tarde .


----------



## gamusino30 (6 May 2011)

“¿Creen ustedes que las obreras que trabajan en las minas son más inmorales que las que trabajan en las fábricas? –El tanto por ciento de las pervertidas es mayor que entre las muchachas de las fabricas” (núm. 1733).


----------



## Argentum emere (7 May 2011)

Vendo 100 k12 a 13,20 € ud., gastos de envío a cargo del comprador. Entrega en mano en Bilbao.


----------



## gamusino30 (7 May 2011)

------- editado --------


----------



## Showt1me (7 May 2011)

Actualizo: 147 karlillos a la venta 14e/unidad, la mayoria en plastico.
Entrega en mano en Bcn.


----------



## zabulon (7 May 2011)

100 monedas de 12 euros de plata (en precinto original). Precio 13 € c/u


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 May 2011)

Un ruso conocido mio quiere 200 monedas de plata de 12&euro; pero las mias no se las quiero vender.

Quién puede entregarlas en Oviedo y a qué precio?


----------



## el_andorrano (8 May 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Ofrezco Filarmonicas del 2011 a 30,27 IVA Incluido y Silver Eagles a 31,86 IVA incluido
> 
> Condiciones por MP




lo subo por si a alguien mas le interesa


----------



## gurrumino (8 May 2011)

Señor el_andorrano , se puede saber a que precio compra en el momento que lea esto los k12, la pagina supongo que esta desfasada.
Saludos .

Edito. Vale , perdone , creo que si esta actualizada , gracias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Señor el_andorrano , se puede saber a que precio compra en el momento que lea esto los k12, la pagina supongo que esta desfasada.
> Saludos .
> 
> Edito. Vale , perdone , creo que si esta actualizada , gracias.



El señor Andorrano me ha decpecionado:abajo:...le he enviado un MP y luego un correo a su mail de la Tienda para pedir información y ni me ha contestado...:8::ehhh


----------



## QuepasaRey (9 May 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El señor Andorrano me ha decpecionado:abajo:...le he enviado un MP y luego un correo a su mail de la Tienda para pedir información y ni me ha contestado...:8::ehhh



Creo que has de tomar medidas radicales, muy directas, como por ejemplo, llamarle por telefono al trabajo, en horas de trabajo.

pero eso te costara 15-20cent, y ya que los metodos de contacto gratuitos que has utilizado, no fueron validos, es tu ultimo as.

Llamale, consulta, y cuando cuelgues, pronuncia esto: Vivo al limite
Asi no te "decpecionara" mas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Creo que has de tomar medidas radicales, muy directas, como por ejemplo, llamarle por telefono al trabajo, en horas de trabajo.
> 
> pero eso te costara 15-20cent, y ya que los metodos de contacto gratuitos que has utilizado, no fueron validos, es tu ultimo as.
> 
> ...



Claro como no se me había ocurrido antes:ouch:...¿Te puedo pedir un autógrafo?:rolleye:


----------



## gurrumino (9 May 2011)

A ejhpecular , suben los precios , 247 k12s, a 14 del ala . En mano en talavera o alrededores , en cualquier momento , vamos que pierdo el culo .


----------



## el_andorrano (9 May 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El señor Andorrano me ha decpecionado:abajo:...le he enviado un MP y luego un correo a su mail de la Tienda para pedir información y ni me ha contestado...:8::ehhh



Un momento, que no hace ni dos dias y encima ha sido fin de semana.....


----------



## el_andorrano (9 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Señor el_andorrano , se puede saber a que precio compra en el momento que lea esto los k12, la pagina supongo que esta desfasada.
> Saludos .
> 
> Edito. Vale , perdone , creo que si esta actualizada , gracias.



No, no esta actualizada es solo orientativa. Ahora mismo los pagaria a 11,97, en este momento la plata no da pa más.


----------



## gurrumino (9 May 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No, no esta actualizada es solo orientativa. Ahora mismo los pagaria a 11,97, en este momento la plata no da pa más.



Hombre en este momento creo que a 37,292 da pa algo mas ,, saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hombre en este momento creo que a 37,292 da pa algo mas ,, saludos.




si, ahora mismo a 26€ la oz, serian 13,92€ al spot.... pagarla a 11,97-12 € es como un 14% under-spot....


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 May 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No, no esta actualizada es solo orientativa. Ahora mismo los pagaria a 11,97, en este momento la plata no da pa más.



por cierto, porque no creas un "s c r i p t" que te actualize solo los precios y asi evitas que esten desfasados cada dia y tener que hacerlo manualmente???

Es una idea


----------



## el_andorrano (9 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hombre en este momento creo que a 37,292 da pa algo mas ,, saludos.



Ahora ya son 12,04 con la plata a 25,92 €/Oz


----------



## gurrumino (9 May 2011)

Pues perdonen , no doy pa tanto todavia y se me ha ido la pinza .
Gracias


----------



## gurrumino (9 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> A ejhpecular , suben los precios , 247 k12s, a 14 del ala . En mano en talavera o alrededores , en cualquier momento , vamos que pierdo el culo .




Negociables.


----------



## el_andorrano (9 May 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> si, ahora mismo a 26€ la oz, serian 13,92€ al spot.... pagarla a 11,97-12 € es como un 14% under-spot....





gurrumino dijo:


> Hombre en este momento creo que a 37,292 da pa algo mas ,, saludos.



ES entorno un 14- 15 underspot, y eso es más que lo que ofrecen el 90% de las fundiciones españolas incluida la "gran" Sempsa y solo te escuchan a partir 10kilos. Posiblemente haya mejores precios y mejores servicios pero se hace lo que se puede

En cuanto a lo del ******, ya me gustaria pero no tengo ni tiempo ni conocimento si alguien sabe del tema que pase ofertas.


----------



## saura (9 May 2011)

> El señor Andorrano me ha decpecionado...le he enviado un MP y luego un correo a su mail de la Tienda para pedir información y ni me ha contestado...



Yo mando una lanza a favor del andorrano, y es que mandé mis monedas y me las pagó al día siguiente, eso sí todo hablado por teléfono, para mi tío muy serio y formal.


----------



## Platón (9 May 2011)

Bueno, tal y como está el patio, vamos a ser generosos y dar la oportunidad a los platapillaos de que consoliden plusvalías o al menos que no palmen pasta en el intento.

Mantengo mi propuesta de permutar mi plata superbullion hispanistí, 2 k12 con seguro anticaída a cambio de cada onza bullion internacional reconocida (ASEs, KOOKs, PHILs, MAPs). En el caso de onzas PANDA, 1 PANDA = 2K12 + 7% sobre spot en CASH).

Hasta aquí puedo leer. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Platón (9 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Otro usuario ofrece 5 k12 por 2 onzas de Eagles/Phils/Maps.



Ese usuario no sabe lo que hace Le recomendaría que se lo hiciese mirar:XX:

Lo igualo pero solo para onzas panda 2011 (2Panda = 5 k12), otros años se puede hablar.


No me extraña que la gente acabe pillada, compra demasiado caro y después::


----------



## Platón (9 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo acepto cambio 5k12 = 2 oz (aguilas/filos) pero solo algo simbolico. 20 - 50 oz filo max.
> 
> Si le interesa, cuando la plata llegue a $40 - $45 retomamos nuestra conversacion.
> 
> Saludos



Será que estoy espeso pero no encuentro la información suficiente para entender con claridad su propuesta.

¿es usted el que ofrece 2oz bullion a cambio de 5 k12? 

¿U ofrece usted 5 k12 a cambio de 2oz bullion?

En el primero de los casos el tonto sería yo por comprar una onza bullion corriente y moliente a 30 euros, utilizando para ello más plata de la que recibo a cambio, cuando se pueden conseguir a ese precio utilizando fútil papel-moneda.

En el segundo de los casos creo que usted no ha reflexionado suficientemente su propuesta, a no ser que absolutamente toda su liquidez (y cuando digo TODA, es TODA), se encuentre en un formato de k12, y tenga la ilusión de hacerse con unas águilas o similar.

Anonadado me deja.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2011)

Todo solucionado con el Señor Andorrano...hace poco me ha contestado...pido discúlpas públicamente desde aquí y las hago extensibles al resto de foreros por dudar del conforero:o...es que soy un impaciente...:rolleye:


----------



## Platón (9 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Si algun dia le interesa mi propuesta me manda un MP y lo hablamos.
> Sino le dejo sus onzas nacionales para que disfrute de las futuras *plusvalias *cuando la plata llegue a los $50.
> Saludos




Entendido entonces, le agradezco su propuesta, a la vez que la declino por los motivos anteriormente expuestos.

Su oferta no resulta ahora interesante puesto que no es el momento de desprenderse de plata, es momento de desprenderse de PAPEL. Es por ello que el concepto "plusvalía" me resulta en estos momentos cuanto menos peligroso e irrisorio.

Espero que me comprenda. Gracias


----------



## Palasaca (9 May 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> ES entorno un 14- 15 underspot, y eso es más que lo que ofrecen el 90% de las fundiciones españolas incluida la "gran" Sempsa y solo te escuchan a partir 10kilos. Posiblemente haya mejores precios y mejores servicios pero se hace lo que se puede



Quizás no he rebuscado lo suficiente para encontrar ese 10% restante que, teóricamente, ofrecen más que el_andorrano, pero creo que daría igual pues por mis cantidades se me reirían en toda la cara y prefiero que no me pongan tantos condicionantes inalcanzables a cambio de un buen trato directo y desde 1 hasta lo que puedas vender o comprar, en los dos casos he salido muy contento y encima me redondeo al alza mi venta. En fin un 10 para el_andorrano. Una suerte vivir cerca.


----------



## gurrumino (9 May 2011)

En este momento , ¿ cuantos k12 pediriais por una onza de oro ?:fiufiu:
Saludos


----------



## gamusino30 (9 May 2011)

Uno de los últimos Libros azules publicados sobre las minas es el “Report from the Select Committee on Mines, together with Evidence, 23 July 1866.” Fue redactado por un comité de miembros de la Cámara de los Comunes, autorizado para citar y recibir declaración a testigos; trátase de un grueso volumen en folio, en que el “Report” se reduce a cinco líneas, diciendo ¡que el comité no tiene nada que decir y que todavía hay que citar a más testigos!


----------



## gurrumino (9 May 2011)

247 k12s. 13,65u.


----------



## holdem (9 May 2011)

Vendo:

50 pesos mexicanos de oro ---------------------- 1260€
5 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco 1966 --------- 12€ c/u
25 monedas de 12 euros varios años --------------- 14€ c/u
1 moneda de 2000 pesetas de 1998 (Felipe II) ------ 20€

prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, pero puedo enviar por correo certificado.

Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## juan35 (9 May 2011)

EL_Andorrano 100% FIABLE, yo le he mandado varias semanas Karlillos y sin llamarle por telefono me ha hecho el ingreso, solo le llame la primera vez. Las demas me actualizaba el precio segun subia la plata y bastante mejor que el precio de su pagina que no estaba actualizada al dia. Que mas se puede pedir sin moverse de casa? Todo un caballero


----------



## Gauzon (9 May 2011)

En Ebay quedan 2 horas y hay una moneda de 12€ de 2003 por 13€:

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250815039706&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## gurrumino (9 May 2011)

....Mande' ?


----------



## el_andorrano (10 May 2011)

Buenos dias

¿A alguien le interesan Pandas 2011 a 34,93?

Gracias


----------



## Aeryn (10 May 2011)

*Vendidas*



Aeryn dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos,
> 
> hace un tiempo que os vengo siguiendo y veo que hablar se puede hablar y poner en venta a quien interese:
> 
> ...



muchas gracias sobre todo a los listillos que me citaron, todas vendidas, no hay que perder la compostura por 3 céntimos de nada, ni si quiera vosotros os atreveis a bajar los precios, solo a criticar... de todas maneras muchas gracias, lo dicho...
un beso para todos


----------



## gamusino30 (10 May 2011)

“¿No están los patronos. mineros, etc., obligados, según la ley de 1860, a exigir un certificado escolar a todo muchacho de 10 a 12 años, para poder darle trabajo? –Según la ley, si, pero no lo hacen nunca” (núm. 444). “En opinión de usted, ¿este precepto legal no se ejecuta en términos generales? –No se ejecuta en lo más mínimo” (número 717).


----------



## Aeryn (10 May 2011)

*seguro que fueron los trolls...*

jeje... si yo no me enfado ni me lo tomo a mal pero me gusta entrar en el juego, me alegra que hayan llegado a tus oidos cosas buenas de mi... eso quiere decir que no estoy sola por aquí... jejeje

un abracito para ti y para todos


----------



## fran69 (10 May 2011)

hola, buenas tardes,, pues yo he sido uno de los que ha comprado a Aeryn,, y como siempre y de costumbre,, ( pues ya lo he hecho en innumerables ocasiones) todo correcto y ademas rapidisimo envio,,, como siempre!!

saludos cordiales.!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 May 2011)

una pregunta por favor...1 moneda, por ejemplo el Krugerrand, de 1 onza de peso de oro que cotice a 1.000 € la pieza ¿tendra el mismo valor ecónomico si se acuñó en 1978 que si se acuñó en 2010?

Gracias


----------



## QuepasaRey (11 May 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> una pregunta por favor...1 moneda, por ejemplo el Krugerrand, de 1 onza de peso de oro que cotice a 1.000 € la pieza ¿tendra el mismo valor ecónomico si se acuñó en 1978 que si se acuñó en 2010?
> 
> Gracias



Si, valen todos los años igual, y que nadie te intente engañar argumentando que la de 1982 tiene premium por ser un año muy especial en nuestro pais.


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (11 May 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> una pregunta por favor...1 moneda, por ejemplo el Krugerrand, de 1 onza de peso de oro que cotice a 1.000 € la pieza ¿tendra el mismo valor ecónomico si se acuñó en 1978 que si se acuñó en 2010?
> 
> Gracias



Siempre el mismo valor. Algunos le dan mas valor a las monedas del primer año de acuñacion como con el buffalo, pero si compras como seguro, recuerda que todas contienen 31,1 de oro, que es lo que interesa y mientras no esté en mal estado hay que comprar la mas asequible.


----------



## Sash (11 May 2011)

Holap

Me gustaría preguntar una cosilla si no es indiscrección ¿Por que las monedas bullion tienen, generalmente, tan poco valor facial respecto a su contenido en metal? Es que son la antítesis de los karlillos...

Gracias...

Por otro lado.. ¿A cómo suelen estar las kookaburras?¿a spot? Un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 May 2011)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Amonedado (11 May 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> una pregunta por favor...1 moneda, por ejemplo el Krugerrand, de 1 onza de peso de oro que cotice a 1.000 € la pieza ¿tendra el mismo valor ecónomico si se acuñó en 1978 que si se acuñó en 2010?
> 
> Gracias



Hay excepciones. Por ejemplo, los Krugerrand de 1968 se les considera de "fecha rara" por lo que su cotización es algo mas cara.


----------



## QuepasaRey (11 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Holap
> 
> Me gustaría preguntar una cosilla si no es indiscrección ¿Por que las monedas bullion tienen, generalmente, tan poco valor facial respecto a su contenido en metal? Es que son la antítesis de los karlillos...
> 
> ...



Se las da un facial bajo simplemente para otorgarlas el titulo de moneda, si no, serian medallas, y aparte, y esto simplemente lo supongo...creo que tambien remarca que su uso es de inversion o coleccionismo, y asi lo alejas de que alguien piense en ellas como moneda de pago normal.

Y no, las kookas nunca estan a precio de spot, y tampoco hay una norma exacta, depende mucho de como este la marea, pero minimo 3 euros de recargo te vas a encontrar siempre en las tiendas.


----------



## gamusino30 (11 May 2011)

Vivían “Si se prohibiese el trabajo en las minas hasta los 14 años, ¿enviarían los padres a sus chicos a las fábricas, etc.? Por lo general no.” (Núm. 174.) Obreros: “El abrir y cerrar las puertas parece cosa sencilla, pero es un trabajo muy duro. Aun prescindiendo de las continuas corrientes, el muchacho se halla prisionero, igual que si estuviese encerrado en la celda oscura de una cárcel.” Burgués Vivían: “¿No puede leer mientras cuida de la puerta, si tiene una luz?” –En primer lugar, tendría que comprarse él mismo las velas. Pero, además. no se lo permitirían. El está allí para a tender su puesto, y tener un deber que cumplir. Yo no he visto nunca a un muchacho leyendo en la mina” (núms. 14160).


----------



## fran69 (11 May 2011)

¿Alguno tiene bullion (de 1 onza) a la venta a buen precio? 

Ahora en este momento buen precio es 1057€,,, un poco mas,, es algo logico,, un poco menos,,, es cuestion de que pilles a algun " incauto" por no decir otra barbaridad!!,, y de todas maneras,, sino va a comprar hasta junio,,, para que se interesa en precios??? si en junio igual 1200€ la onza es buen precio,,, un poco mas, es logico y un poco menos,, es cuestion de que cojas al mismo "incauto" .......


----------



## fran69 (11 May 2011)

ahhh,, ok ,,, pues en junio si quieres mandame privado,,, para onzas bullion, o moneda clasica del siglo XIX ,,, de 32,26 gramos oro .900 ... tengo lo que quieras.


----------



## holdem (11 May 2011)

cuidadin dijo:


> Un colega - que no tiene oro - se ha interesado por donde comprar oro, y me ha mencionado Oro Direct. Le he dicho que hay varias alternativas mejores, en general, pero que no son tiempos fáciles ahora para conseguir buenos precios. Aunque creo que no quiere comprar hasta junio, lo voy preguntando ya. ¿Alguno tiene bullion (de 1 onza) a la venta a buen precio?




Mira a ver si le interesa una moneda de 50 pesos de 37,5 gramos de oro fino (algo más de 1,2 onzas) por 1260 €. Por debajo del spot. Un saludo.


----------



## electric0 (11 May 2011)

Compro 50 piezas de a 12, a 13€ c/u, preferiblemente de los años 2002 (huevos estampaos), 2005 (quijotes) y 2004 (isabelas), ...

O tambien a 13 € si son de 2000 pelas de los años 1995, 1998, 1996, 1997, 2000, en ese orden de preferencia...

Mas detalles por MP.

Saludos.


----------



## Inversionoro (11 May 2011)

Tienes un privado electric0


----------



## gurrumino (12 May 2011)

247 k12 , a 13e. Hoy en talavera o finde en madrid. Amos , que se van a jartar en la sucursal y van a devolver los 250 que me guardan .


----------



## fran69 (12 May 2011)

Amos... aver si salen a la venta algunas oncitas de plata a buenos precios !!!! .... que mirando el grafico de SLV como efectue un cierre diario por bajo de 32,90 hay varios motivos para pensar en primera instancia el 26 y no se descartaria un 18 ( yo personalmente no lo creo) pero los grafis apuntan a eso si se pierde el 32,90 ,, se pierde el ultimo minimo, con lo cual se rompe con la tendencia de maximos y minimos ascendentes que todo ciclo alcista debe tener, asi como se activaria una figura tecnica de HCH la cual la neckline la tiene mas o menos en esa cota tambien,,, asi como la directriz alcista acelarada, en ese nivel tambien se la cargaria,, osea importantisimo nivel,, ese 32,90 he hablado siempre de niveles del ETF SLV que es el que he analizado, no del spot,, aunque es totalemnte transladable al precio spot.
Para nada del mundo es una recomendacion de Venta de plata fisica,, ni por asomo,, mas bien seria un aviso de si se produciera,,,, tener las escopetas cargas,,, para cargar fisico.
saludetes!!!


----------



## zabulon (12 May 2011)

*vendo*

20 elefantes Plata 2010 1 Oz 30 €/u


----------



## Baraja (12 May 2011)

zabulon dijo:


> 20 elefantes Plata 2010 1 Oz 30 €/u



¿Elefantes a precio de Pandas? ienso:


----------



## morgan (13 May 2011)

Hola:

Estaría interesado en comprar monedas de plata de 10 euros de Alemania.

Si alguien habitual de este foro las tiene y está interesado en venderlas, que se ponga en contacto conmigo por mp (igual tardo unos días ya que no me suelo conectar con frecuencia diaria).

En caso contrario, ¿alguien conoce alguna web alemana donde se podrían comprar?. Si ya la habeis dicho alguna vez, perdonar, pero no lo he leído.

Un saludo.


----------



## Caballito_de_trolla. (13 May 2011)

Que cabrones nuestros ricos, se estan convirtiendo en multimillonarios con el rollo de la crisis.


----------



## juan35 (13 May 2011)

Baraja dijo:


> ¿Elefantes a precio de Pandas? ienso:



En siver-inversor los elefantes estan mas caro....
Y cada uno pide lo que quiere y lo paga el que le parece correcto...

Ahora vamos a entrar en lo que pide cada forero?????


----------



## bmbnct (13 May 2011)

juan35 dijo:


> En siver-inversor los elefantes estan mas caro....
> Y cada uno pide lo que quiere y lo paga el que le parece correcto...
> 
> *Ahora vamos a entrar en lo que pide cada forero?????*



Esto ya se ha discutido en multitud de ocasiones; si queremos que este hilo funcione; creo que sería bueno dejar que cada uno haga sus ofertas y si alguien quiere regatear que lo haga por privado. 

Es solo mi opinión, pero no le encuentro sentido al hilo de otra forma.


----------



## Baraja (14 May 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esto ya se ha discutido en multitud de ocasiones; si queremos que este hilo funcione; creo que sería bueno dejar que cada uno haga sus ofertas y si alguien quiere regatear que lo haga por privado.
> 
> Es solo mi opinión, pero no le encuentro sentido al hilo de otra forma.



Era una pregunta desde la ignorancia, no sabía que se cotizaban más caros los Elefantes de Somalia que los Pandas de China.

Pero, vamos, que era una pregunta neutra ienso:


----------



## Sash (16 May 2011)

Hola!

¿Alguién dispuesto a vender un par de kookaburras?

No sé cuanto ofrecer, pero no muy lejos del spot.

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 May 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Alguién dispuesto a vender un par de kookaburras?
> 
> ...



Yo tb las quiero al spot, pero no se porque que me da que es imposible verlas por debajo de los 30€, y eso solo las del 2010 y 2011, el resto no bajan de 33€....

Ejemplos que queria pujar en ebay ayer:

33 € 1oz AUSTRALIA, KOOKABURRA, DOLAR, 1 OZ.PLATA, SILVER, 1998 en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 16-may-11 22:17:12 H.Esp) A 33€ la oz

78,50 € 2oz AUSTRALIA,KOOKABURRA,2 DOLARES, 2 OZ.PLATA,SILVER,2002 en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 16-may-11 22:02:00 H.Esp) A 39,25€ la oz

199€ 6oz AUSTRALIA - LOTE X 6 ONZAS PLATA PURA- KOOKABURRA en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 16-may-11 21:00:51 H.Esp) A 33,16€ la oz


----------



## Platón (17 May 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo tb las quiero al spot, pero no se porque que me da que es imposible verlas por debajo de los 30€, y eso solo las del 2010 y 2011, el resto no bajan de 33€....
> 
> Ejemplos que queria pujar en ebay ayer:



Y ninguno de ellos acepta paypal...


----------



## Inversionoro (17 May 2011)

Pongo a la Venta 4 monedas:



2010 Kangaroo at Sunset Silver 1OZ BU -- F15 Privy Mark

Tirada: 7.000 

Precio 65€ + Gastos envio

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## run_for_the_gold (17 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> En junio se va a llevar una desagradable sorpresa. Comentaselo a modo de chiste, en junio te ries en su cara, nos hara mas gracia.
> 
> El andorrano tiene las onzas de oro a buen precio.



¿De tu comentario se sobreentiende que el oro va a subir en junio? 

Es que soy nuevo en estas lides y ando aprendiendo como va el tema de las cotizaciones y similares.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## el_andorrano (19 May 2011)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco filarmonicas 2011 a 29,38€

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (20 May 2011)

Quedan 2 monedas.

Mensaje privado o por email info @ inversionoro.es



Inversionoro dijo:


> Pongo a la Venta 4 monedas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inversionoro (20 May 2011)

Pongo a la venta varias monedas de plata:



* Denomination: 100
* Metal: .925 silver
* Weight: 31.1g
* Diameter: 38.61mm
* Mintage: 7.000


Precio: 49€


----------



## el_andorrano (20 May 2011)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco Soberanos de oro a 251€.

Gracias


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (20 May 2011)

Una observación: la paginación de este hilo ya me está fallando, quizás haya que ir pensando en abrir uno nuevo y seguir allí.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Una observación: la paginación de este hilo ya me está fallando, quizás haya que ir pensando en abrir uno nuevo y seguir allí.



ya no, jejejeje, suele ser porque a alguien le banean y se borrar sus mensajes y se "corren" los posts y las paginas.


----------



## holdem (20 May 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 37,5 gramos de oro fino un 1% por debajo de la cotizacion del oro. Entrega en mano en Granada o envío por correo certificado.
Teléfono: 633146421
Email: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com


----------



## viriato (21 May 2011)

vendo monedas de 12 euros de plata en su correspondiente cartón oficial de la fnmt.
-2003--24 euros.
-2004--(boda príncipes)-- 24 euros.
--(isabel 2)-- 32 euros.
-2005-- 29 euros.
-2007-- 29 euros.
-2008-- 22 euros.
-2009-- 30 euros.
-2010-- 22 euros.

+3,5 euros gastos de envio.


----------



## run_for_the_gold (23 May 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo aquí, tengo 3 monedas de oro de 50 pesos mexicanos que me gustaría vender, no las describo porque he visto que la gente que se mueve por aquí las conoce de sobra. En principio pido por moneda el valor de compra que pone aquí:

Gold Rates

Entrego en mano en Valladolid y alrededores, Cantabria o incluso Madrid capital. Para consulta de cualquier tipo por MP.

Un saludo


----------



## Baraja (23 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Una observación: la paginación de este hilo ya me está fallando, quizás haya que ir pensando en abrir uno nuevo y seguir allí.



Decidle a calopez que pulse dos botones y se soluciona ienso:

Iniciar Sesión - Burbuja Económica - vBulletin Panel de Administración


----------



## viriato (23 May 2011)

regalo los gastos de envio.


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (24 May 2011)

una preguntilla hamijos, que tal ciode como tienda?, estaba mirando si habia posibilidad de compra fisica en madrid, pero no me cogen el telefono de contacto, alguno sabe si venden fisicamente en madrid?. gracias!!


----------



## gurrumino (24 May 2011)

Hola , esta si tiene tienda fisica en madrid y los precios creo que van a la par .
compro oro - vendo plata - monedas oro


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (24 May 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hola , esta si tiene tienda fisica en madrid y los precios creo que van a la par .
> compro oro - vendo plata - monedas oro



ya me han cogido el telefono en ciode, tambien venden fisicamente en Madrid, he comparado precios de las KRUGERRAND 1 OZ que son las que quiero y esta mas barato en ciode, gracias de todas maneras!!


----------



## ProfePaco (24 May 2011)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> ya me han cogido el telefono en ciode, tambien venden fisicamente en Madrid, he comparado precios de las KRUGERRAND 1 OZ que son las que quiero y esta mas barato en ciode, gracias de todas maneras!!



pero en ciode pone estado "circulado"... ojo que el precio varía según el estado de conservación... de todas formas, como puedes ir a verlas...


----------



## multinickpremium (24 May 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> pero en ciode pone estado "circulado"... ojo que el precio varía según el estado de conservación... de todas formas, como puedes ir a verlas...



Como todo el bullion,solo puedes separar proof y las circuladas.


----------



## bmbnct (24 May 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> Como todo el bullion,solo puedes separar proof y las circuladas.



Perdón por el off-topic pero quita o modifica tu firma, por favor: Tenemos un plan B: Sobre Democracia Real Ya y Manuel J. Román Estrade :fiufiu:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> Como todo el bullion,solo puedes separar proof y las circuladas.




Las hay circulas de diferentes calidades. Para bullion hay una calidad mínima. Por ejemplo las monedas que han estado colgadas jamás se deben comprar o vender (salvo para fundir)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2011)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> ya me han cogido el telefono en ciode, tambien venden fisicamente en Madrid, he comparado precios de las KRUGERRAND 1 OZ que son las que quiero y esta mas barato en ciode, gracias de todas maneras!!



Y está más barato en Munsters:

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)

En Madrid no hay necesidad de pagar más que en Munsters....


----------



## jorge (24 May 2011)

Vendo 200 monedas de 12€ por 12,60€ud. Están sin circular en su envase original.MADRID.


----------



## Tiogelito (24 May 2011)

FRAGUELROKERO dijo:


> una preguntilla hamijos, que tal ciode como tienda?, estaba mirando si habia posibilidad de compra fisica en madrid, pero no me cogen el telefono de contacto, alguno sabe si venden fisicamente en madrid?. gracias!!



Cuando fui por primera vez me esperaba algo tipo una joyería, o un dueño judío, o algo así...(qué ingenuo) Pero es una casa, y el dueño, todo un personaje, es muy amable. Ya contarás.

Saludos


----------



## Azafato Veloz (24 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y está más barato en Munsters:
> 
> Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)
> 
> En Madrid no hay necesidad de pagar más que en Munsters....



Mosterespeculator ¿quieres decir que tú vendes krugerrand de 1oz a los mismos precios que en Munsters y mejores precios que ciode? ¿y haces factura?

Gracias


----------



## debianita (24 May 2011)

Multinick al ataque... somo mayorcitos para ir haciendo el canelo Srs


----------



## Gusman (24 May 2011)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Cuando fui por primera vez me esperaba algo tipo una joyería, o un dueño judío, o algo así...(qué ingenuo) Pero es una casa, y el dueño, todo un personaje, es muy amable. Ya contarás.
> 
> Saludos



Saludad a Joaquin, y cuidadmele, que es un tio muy majo. Todavia recuerdo algun dia que fuí a "comprar" y terminamos tocando el acordeon y comiendo jamon serrano.


----------



## Azafato Veloz (24 May 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Multinick al ataque...



Bueno, ya sabía yo que este nick me iba a traer problemas, pero es mi sentido del humor, desde pequeño me gusta tomarme algunas cosas en broma.
He descubierto este foro hace una semana, buscando metiendo en google “monedas plata 12 euros”, sale de los primeros después de la casa de la moneda. La verdad llevo comprando oro desde hace ya unos meses, la plata no me parecía tan refugio pero con el seguro del facial creo que puede ser una buena inversión.
He estado enredando en hilos viejos y he visto las peleas entre Monsterspeculator, Tiogilito (que no Tiogelito), un tal segundaresidencia y Votin, que no sé de parte de quien está. En el acusan al primero de ser azafato y viajar a Bruselas a por oro. Cosa que no se si es cierta pero me parece poco probable que un azafato tenga disponibilidad para hacer eso. Además Mostespeculator parece que tiene algún tipo de estudio de finanzas, por lo menos “pilota” del tema. Tampoco tengo nada que ver con Platón ni con Fantasmón, que parece que tienen comisión por atacar a Monsterspeculator. Si os sentís más tranquilos podéis revisar mis IPs.
Lo dicho, iré demostrando que no tengo nada que ver con ninguno de esos usuarios del foro. Siento el malentendido. Saludos y perdón por el rollazo, pero quería presentarme. Si a Monstespeculator le molesta el Nick que he escogido supongo que lo puedo cambiar, o abrirme otra cuenta, aunque entonces si sería multinick...


----------



## VOTIN (24 May 2011)

Bien dicho,segunda
que se entere el monster

PD
Muy bueno eso de que el monster pilota el tema jejejjeje
¿ tu que echarias para el euromillon?


----------



## Ulisses (24 May 2011)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Bueno, ya sabía yo que este nick me iba a traer problemas, pero es mi sentido del humor, desde pequeño me gusta tomarme algunas cosas en broma.
> He descubierto este foro hace una semana, buscando metiendo en google “monedas plata 12 euros”, sale de los primeros después de la casa de la moneda. La verdad llevo comprando oro desde hace ya unos meses, la plata no me parecía tan refugio pero con el seguro del facial creo que puede ser una buena inversión.
> He estado enredando en hilos viejos y he visto las peleas entre Monsterspeculator, Tiogilito (que no Tiogelito), un tal segundaresidencia y Votin, que no sé de parte de quien está. En el acusan al primero de ser azafato y viajar a Bruselas a por oro. Cosa que no se si es cierta pero me parece poco probable que un azafato tenga disponibilidad para hacer eso. Además Mostespeculator parece que tiene algún tipo de estudio de finanzas, por lo menos “pilota” del tema. Tampoco tengo nada que ver con Platón ni con Fantasmón, que parece que tienen comisión por atacar a Monsterspeculator. Si os sentís más tranquilos podéis revisar mis IPs.
> Lo dicho, iré demostrando que no tengo nada que ver con ninguno de esos usuarios del foro. Siento el malentendido. Saludos y perdón por el rollazo, pero quería presentarme. Si a Monstespeculator le molesta el Nick que he escogido supongo que lo puedo cambiar, o abrirme otra cuenta, aunque entonces si sería multinick...




No es tu estilo. Tu vales mucho más...


----------



## QuepasaRey (24 May 2011)

Tengo una duda, y en esta pagina 63 del hilo, como en la 62, hablais de Munters, llamandolo Munsters, me gustaria coger el chiste, por saber si es una fusion de la palabra Monster y Munters, o pertenece a algun chiste privado del foro.
O que lo escribiais mal, que tambien puede ser.


----------



## ProfePaco (24 May 2011)

quepasarey dijo:


> tengo una duda, y en esta pagina 63 del hilo, como en la 62, hablais de munters, llamandolo munsters, me gustaria coger el chiste, por saber si es una fusion de la palabra monster y munters, o pertenece a algun chiste privado del foro.
> O que lo escribiais mal, que tambien puede ser.







muy bueno...


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Tengo una duda, y en esta pagina 63 del hilo, como en la 62, hablais de Munters, llamandolo Munsters, me gustaria coger el chiste, por saber si es una fusion de la palabra Monster y Munters, o pertenece a algun chiste privado del foro.
> O que lo escribiais mal, que tambien puede ser.



mas bien se escribe mal


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 May 2011)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Mosterespeculator ¿quieres decir que tú vendes krugerrand de 1oz a los mismos precios que en Munsters y mejores precios que ciode? ¿y haces factura?
> 
> Gracias



Jajaja....como escuece !!!

A joderse!!


Estos multis cada día menos currados. Demigrante, hoyga!


----------



## Eldenegro (25 May 2011)

Y digo yo, ¿no tendran problemas de multiple personalidad?.... ¿o acaso tendran problemas de ninguna personalidad?


----------



## Platón (25 May 2011)

Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Tampoco tengo nada que ver con Platón (...), que parece que tienen comisión por atacar a Monsterspeculator.



Si yo del Monstruo me río en su cara de sabelotodo, solo tienes que ver mi firma.



QuepasaRey dijo:


> hablais de Munters, llamandolo Munsters,.
> O que lo escribiais mal, que tambien puede ser.



Yo creo que es un problema que comparte sospechosamente con otro forero al que casualmente parodia, confunde palabras.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jajaja....como escuece !!!A joderse!!
> Estos multis cada día menos currados. Demigrante, hoyga!



En este caso confunde el verbo denigrar (en el sentido de ofender, agraviar)
Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición

y crea un neologismo fusionando el prefijo "de" con el verbo "migrar", el "demigrante" sería el que abandona un país, o acude al mismo, o ambas cosas a la vez, no lo sé.

Que rápido se les ve el plumero a algunos, un auto-multi-nick para reforzar su autoestima, eso ya empieza a rozar niveles psicopatológicos importantes, no le llega con sus palmeros y otros nicks creados para darse autobombo y llegar a los miles de agradecimientos.

¿Os recuerdo como murío Narciso?


----------



## Taxidermista (25 May 2011)

Platón dijo:


> En este caso confunde... y crea un neologismo...



Tienes que leer más el foro.


----------



## Platón (25 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Tienes que leer más el foro.



Ah, ¿qué lo teneis aceptado en el diccionario foril?:ouch:

Gracias por la indicación, pero en ese caso debería ponerse en _kursiva _ para aquellos que el foro no representa la mayor parte de nuestra vida. No todos somos grandes gurús...

Con la ración de foro tengo suficiente, gracias, creo que perjudica seriamente mi salud y la de los que están a mi alrededor:XX::XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 May 2011)

Juas, juas, juas,...otro owned de Platon-TioGilito888...

Pero que JRANDE es este foro y sus payasos !!!!


----------



## Platón (25 May 2011)

guapo, guapo y guapo!!! Véndenos algo en vez de crearte multinicks para victimizarte. Y por supuesto, declara las plusvalías como te indica tu alter ego...


----------



## el_andorrano (25 May 2011)

Buenos dias

Las filarmónicas siguen igual a 29,38€

Gracias


----------



## Platón (25 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Tengo una duda, y en esta pagina 63 del hilo, como en la 62, hablais de Munters, *llamandolo Munsters*, me gustaria coger el chiste, por saber si es una fusion de la palabra Monster y Munters, o pertenece a algun chiste privado del foro.
> O que lo escribiais mal, que tambien puede ser.



La observación es muy muy buena y no parece casual...tirando de post se pueden descubrir cositas...




Azafato Veloz dijo:


> Mosterespeculator ¿quieres decir que tú vendes krugerrand de 1oz a los mismos precios que en *Munsters *y mejores precios que ciode? ¿y haces factura?
> Gracias





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ves como al final tienes que acabar dándome la razón.
> Y en *Munsters *no venden cagarros.
> Y aún se puede rascar algún eurillo menos...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya he puesto los links a *Munsters*




ienso:ienso::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

que pase el siguiente multinick, este ha tenido las patas muy cortas.

PD: no te esfuerces en editar los posts, no te serviría de nada.

PD2: os habéis fijado en que los profesionales pagan las monedas de 12 euros a 11,43:8:


----------



## Depeche (25 May 2011)

Creo que sería bueno no ensuciar el hilo, hagamos uso de el para la compra y venta de metales y dejemos las disputas personales por favor. No voy a entrar en si tiene razón uno u otro,al contrario,yo me voy a mantener al margen,pero creo que los foreros lo agradeceran.


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2011)

Bueno
Todos sabemos que monster es le rey del multinick y del autobombo
si alguno se anima podra encontrar muchos multis de monster
¿como reconocerlos?
la mayoria de las veces se delatan ellos solo porque postean detras de proxys al igual que monster

Saludos
¿que?
¿alguien se anima para un pronostico del euromillom?


----------



## QuepasaRey (25 May 2011)

Como bien dice depeche, stop ensuciar hilo, a lo cual quiero añadir 2 cosas.

Mi pregunta de saber si se decia Munters, era tan solo para saber si cuando hablo con gente, yo hacia el ridi inventandome la palabra o no, no hay segundas intenciones.

Y otra cosa..que acabemos tirandonos trastos a la cabeza en este hilo, o el de la plata etc..es totalmente natural, nos han roto el juguete Y ESTAMOS ABURRIDOS COMO RATAS dandole al f5 al kitco esperando que comience el juego otra vez.


en cuanto nos lo arreglen este hilo sera otro cantar


----------



## Platón (25 May 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Y otra cosa..que acabemos tirandonos trastos a la cabeza en este hilo, o el de la plata etc..es totalmente natural, nos han roto el juguete Y ESTAMOS ABURRIDOS COMO RATAS dandole al f5 al kitco esperando que comience el juego otra vez.



Cuanta razón, nos han quitado el alpiste, yo mismo no pude resistir la tentación de volver a postear antes de que la plata alcanzara los 50. Esta vez no me verán el pelo en una buena temporada y por eso me permito ensuciar un post más este hilo.

Ahora que estamos en tierra de nadie, y espero que hasta después de verano no haya noticias espectaculares, les digo "hasta luego bambinos", hasta septiembre Platón se retira reflexionar a las maravillosas playas latinoamericanas.

Si por algún motivo no pudiese volver del Nuevo Mundo (tiburones, plomo en la tripa, etc.), solo decirles que ha sido un placer departir con ustedes, incluso contigo Monstruo. Que sean todos muy felices y disfruten de un buen verano, independientemente de lo que pase con la zorrilla de la plata, el codiciado oro o el amado cobre. Paz y amor.


----------



## Renovatio (25 May 2011)

El pobre Andorrano Jr. estará preguntándose si alguien le hace caso entre tanta conversación de bar xD Ya voy:

Pues las filomenas a ese precio las tiene ud. muy bién hoyga. No haga caso de los (¿el?) Attention Whores y siga posteando ofertas.

Ale, que la platica ha tocado los $37.25, Depeche vuelve a twittear, los mass media no dicen ni mú...Me desperezo y me vuelvo al hilo de silver. Goes!


----------



## Aeryn (26 May 2011)

*Vendo Monedas Plata y Oro*

Hola chicos, 
ya veo que el ambiente anda como siempre... bueno, yo a lo mio que igual recibo... o igual recibo aunque vaya a lo mio? jeje
si quereis precios me dejais un privado, tengo mas iguales pero tengo que dosificarlas, jeje

muchas gracias por todo antes que nada
Aeryn

8 escudos 1753 J	1 s/c-	oro fernando VI preciosa, ceca de santiago
8 escudos 1810 FJ	1 ebc	oro fernando VII almirante, ceca de santiago
8 escudos 1806 FJ	1 ebc	oro carlos IIII ceca de santiago
8 escudos 1805 FJ	1 ebc	oro carlos IIII ceca de santiago
8 escudos 1817 FJ	1 ebc+	oro fernando VII ceca de santiago
1 peso	1916	1 s/c	oro cuba josé martí
25 libras	1975	1 s/c	oro gibraltar libras de gibraltar

Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1992 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1993 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1994 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1995 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1996 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1999 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2000
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2002
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2004
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2005
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2006
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 1997
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 1998
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2000
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2001
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2002
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2003
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2004
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2005
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2006
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2008
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2009
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2010
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1996 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1997 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1998 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 1999-2000 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2000 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2001 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2002 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2003 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2004 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2005 Hoja de Arce
50 Monedas plata 5 dólares Canada 2009 Hoja de Arce (2 tubos)

por cierto, no se si se me permite pero os dejo este link (salvo que me digan lo contrario) para un concurso numismático, el premio es una onza de plata del 2010 con el relieve de los osos en oro...
http://www.didstore.es
muchas gracias


----------



## maragold (26 May 2011)

----- vendidas -----


----------



## sabadi (26 May 2011)

*compro 20kl*

Alguien esta interesado en desacerse de 20Kl de plata o su equivalente en moneda?


----------



## gurutinho (27 May 2011)

Yo tengo bastantes Karlillos. Manda oferta por MP y lo hablamos si te interesa!

Un saludo!


----------



## el_andorrano (31 May 2011)

Buenos dias

Filarmónicas a 30,43€

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (31 May 2011)

2010 Kangaroo at Sunset Silver 1OZ BU -- F15 Privy Mark

Tirada: 7.000

Precio 65€ + Gastos envio

Sólo queda 1

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## bmbnct (31 May 2011)

> Buenas tardes, pongo a la venta:
> 
> 2 x Krügerrand 1oz Gold por 1090 € cada una.
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (31 May 2011)

KAZAKHSTAN UNCIA UNCIA SILVER-- PROOF 2009/2010 

Diameter: 38.61 mm;

· Weight: 31.31 gms;

· Metal: Silver 925.


Precio de cada moneda 49€ + gastos de envio

info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## Acaparador (31 May 2011)

Ofrezco 25 karlillos a precio modico haced ofertas entre 12 y 14 euros, el que gane la subasta se los lleva!!! 2 dias! Barcelona. son de las de 2009 Union monetaria europea.


----------



## Aeryn (31 May 2011)

Aeryn dijo:


> Hola chicos,
> ya veo que el ambiente anda como siempre... bueno, yo a lo mio que igual recibo... o igual recibo aunque vaya a lo mio? jeje
> si quereis precios me dejais un privado, tengo mas iguales pero tengo que dosificarlas, jeje
> 
> ...



pd.: edito este mensaje porque me han llegado y he vendido varias onzas, si os interesa algo en especial no dudeis en preguntar


----------



## ilopez (2 Jun 2011)

*Vendo carlillos 2002 y 2004 Isabel II*

Vendo carlillos año 2002 y 2004 Isabel II. Entrega en mano o contra reembolso. Interesados ponerse en contacto mediante MP.

Un saludo.


----------



## Thor122 (2 Jun 2011)

Hola soy nuevo. Los encontré por Google. Soy argentino y colecciono monedas de plata de 0.999. Pago por moneybookers en uss. Estoy buscando un poco mas barato que en eBay. Y el envió seria por correo certificado necesitaría saber el costo aprox. Al que le interese que postee Aca o por mp. Solo los recomendados en este hilo. Gracias.


----------



## BUCEANDOENLAPLATA (5 Jun 2011)

*Plata en mexico*

Tengo a alguien en Mexico por un tiempo y se me ocurre comprar plata alli,no se como va exactamente este mundo pero viendo como esta cayendo creo que es una opcion a medio plazo,alli el lingote de 0,999 de 1kilo sale a 14,800 pesos mexicanos valoracion de viernes 03/06/2011 el transporte me lo ahorraria que imagino sea lo que encarezca la plata puesta aqui,y mi pregunta es creeis que puedo tener algun tipo de problema legal al comprar alli y vender aqui 

un saludo


----------



## asqueado (5 Jun 2011)

BUCEANDOENLAPLATA dijo:


> Tengo a alguien en Mexico por un tiempo y se me ocurre comprar plata alli,no se como va exactamente este mundo pero viendo como esta cayendo creo que es una opcion a medio plazo,alli el lingote de 0,999 de 1kilo sale a 14,800 pesos mexicanos valoracion de viernes 03/06/2011 el transporte me lo ahorraria que imagino sea lo que encarezca la plata puesta aqui,y mi pregunta es creeis que puedo tener algun tipo de problema legal al comprar alli y vender aqui
> 
> un saludo




Cuidado con el paso por aduana, te pueden cobrar el 18% del importe que crean oportuno sobre la valoracion de ese metal


----------



## holdem (10 Jun 2011)

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 sin circular. 37,5 gramos de oro puro (41,67 gr de ley 0.900). 1300 euros. Entrega en mano en Granada o envío por correo certificado.
Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com


----------



## gurrumino (11 Jun 2011)

Joder , un forero ofrece 11,43lauros por karlillo de a 12)
Bueno , a lo que voy , espero que no me linchen , es una oferta como otra cualquiera , no me queda un pavo y necesito mas plata, pardiez.
Cambio mountain bike alemana fea como ella sola pero original , freno de disco delante , v braque detras , amortiguacion trasera y delantera , guardabarros , pata cabra . Pequeño handicap , tiene llanta delante un poco agueva' , pero poca cosa..valorada en 90e. x 2 onzas plata , maples , pandas , filomenas , etc

Otra, guitarra electrica iniciacion , impecable con ampli cojonudo , valor , 100 lauros . x 3 onzas plata .

Mas , cuchillo aitor oso blanco , genuino y muy buscado ,cotizacion al alza , especial madmaxistas, afilado solo una vez , solo usado para cortar chorizo y morcilla .
Mirar precios por ahi , jeje , x 1 onza plata, ganga.
Pdt. Se que hago el panoli pero estoy aplatanao.
A correr .


----------



## gurrumino (12 Jun 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Por favor que alguien lo banee.
> 
> PD: Trabaja que dignifica.



Tambien lo hago , pero vamos , nada , que se me fue un poco la olla, tranquilo.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2011)

napoterulle78 dijo:


> yo he comprado dese una pagina que se llama pariscoins y he tenido problemas.
> 
> Goldmünzen.silvercoin.worldcoin.bullion.gold.



Deja de hacer SPAM del blog.
Gracias.


----------



## Moncho (13 Jun 2011)

compro onzas plata bullion a buen precio, si alguien esta interesado privado!


----------



## Caracol (13 Jun 2011)

Hola, por motivos laborales estaré la próxima semana en Berlín. 
Me podríais aconsejar acerca de alguna compra en plata que salga rentable (al estilo de los carlitos), y dónde dirigirme para hacerla?
Cualquier información sería de gran ayuda.

No sé si este es el foro adecuado, un saludo y gracias por anticipado.


----------



## gurrumino (13 Jun 2011)

Hola , yo no se mucho pero creo que monedas tipo karlillo , no hay , hace poco rebajaron la ley en las de 10e y no merecen la pena ,creo recordar .
Y comprar bullion mas barato que aqui , creo que es facil .

Edito. De puntodecontrol ....
Despues del paso de 925 a 625, ahora se acabo la cosa, se jodio el tema y te daran la bienvenida para que compres su cuproniquel....
Saludos


----------



## TDT' (15 Jun 2011)

Busco de 20 francos, napoleones o unión monetaria latina en buen estado. Creo que por 200 están bien comprados y bien vendidos. ¿Alguien en Madrid tiene una docenilla?


----------



## mk73 (15 Jun 2011)

buenas tardes,

voy a probar por aqui, ¿alguien vende onzas troy de plata? quiero comprar, me da igual si son de Candá, EEUU o México. Espero algún mensaje privado. Gracias.


----------



## Aeryn (15 Jun 2011)

Hola chicos, 
ya veo que el ambiente anda como siempre... bueno, yo a lo mio que igual recibo... o igual recibo aunque vaya a lo mio? jeje
si quereis precios me dejais un privado, tengo mas iguales pero tengo que dosificarlas, jeje

muchas gracias por todo antes que nada
Aeryn

8 escudos 1753 J 1 s/c- oro fernando VI preciosa, ceca de santiago
8 escudos 1810 FJ 1 ebc oro fernando VII almirante, ceca de santiago
8 escudos 1806 FJ 1 ebc oro carlos IIII ceca de santiago
8 escudos 1805 FJ 1 ebc oro carlos IIII ceca de santiago
8 escudos 1817 FJ 1 ebc+ oro fernando VII ceca de santiago
1 peso 1916 1 s/c oro cuba josé martí
25 libras 1975 1 s/c oro gibraltar libras de gibraltar

Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1994 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1995 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1996
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1997 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 1999 
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2000
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2002
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2004
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2005
Moneda plata 1 dólar USA Liberty 2006
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 1997
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 1998
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2000
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2001
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2002
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2003
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2004
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2005
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2006
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2008
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2009
Moneda México plata Angel de la Libertad 2010
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2001 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2002 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2003 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2004 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2005 Hoja de Arce
50 Monedas plata 5 dólares Canada 2009 Hoja de Arce (2 tubos)

panditas nuevos:
- 2 onzas de 1997
- 1 onzas de 1998
- 1 onzas de 1999
- 1 onzas de 2005
- 1 onzas de 2006

por cierto, no se si se me permite pero os dejo este link (salvo que me digan lo contrario) para un concurso numismático, el premio es una onza de plata del 2010 con el relieve de los osos en oro...
Tienda numismtica - DidStore.es
muchas gracias


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Buenas tardes, pongo a la venta:
> 
> 2 x Krügerrand 1oz Gold por 1090 € cada una.
> 
> Gracias.



*SOLD!!* 

Por cierto alguien sabe que ha pasado con el hilo del fantasma que vendía 20000 karlillos?


----------



## carloszorro (16 Jun 2011)

Se los he comprado yo, ahora mismo los pongo en venta a 20 euros, interesados por MP, gracias. :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Se los he comprado yo, ahora mismo los pongo en venta a 20 euros, interesados por MP, gracias. :XX:



Si es que te la he puesto a huevo.... :XX:


----------



## RANGER (16 Jun 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Se los he comprado yo, ahora mismo los pongo en venta a 20 euros, interesados por MP, gracias. :XX:



Te he enviado un MP.








:XX:


----------



## Inversionoro (16 Jun 2011)

Vendo Lingote de oro SEMPSA 100gr a SPOT + 1% ( más gastos de envio.)


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## barricade (16 Jun 2011)

BUCEANDOENLAPLATA dijo:


> Tengo a alguien en Mexico por un tiempo y se me ocurre comprar plata alli,no se como va exactamente este mundo pero viendo como esta cayendo creo que es una opcion a medio plazo,alli el lingote de 0,999 de 1kilo sale a 14,800 pesos mexicanos valoracion de viernes 03/06/2011 el transporte me lo ahorraria que imagino sea lo que encarezca la plata puesta aqui,y mi pregunta es creeis que puedo tener algun tipo de problema legal al comprar alli y vender aqui
> 
> un saludo



estoy en mexico, por si en algo te puedo ayudar..


lo subo que tengo duda similar... como tratan las onzas de plata en las aduanas??? se declaran? por que valor? etc


----------



## QuepasaRey (16 Jun 2011)

Os pasa a algun forero mas...que ahora mismo, teneis pasta para comprar una onzaca o 2...y verla en maximos en euros os tira para atras y preferis esperar...a ver.. y que mirais lo que teneis en la cajita...y tampoco os dan ganas de vender por que claro...tampoco esta la gente que se tira a por ellas..

Un..ni palante..ni patras que se dice...

Iba a hacer una metafora con una ereccion muy fuerte y una tia muy fea en la cama, pero como calopez tiene el gatillo facil hoy, no dire tal cosa.


----------



## skifi (16 Jun 2011)

barricade dijo:


> estoy en mexico, por si en algo te puedo ayudar..
> 
> 
> lo subo que tengo duda similar... como tratan las onzas de plata en las aduanas??? se declaran? por que valor? etc



Hombre, técnicamente son monedas de curso legal, por su valor facial y tal, aunque nadie las use realmente para comprar bienes... si el nominal no supera el tope de cada país (por ejemplo 10.000 euros entre países de la unión europea), teóricamente no hay por qué declarar. De todas formas, si algún forero más ilustrado sobre el tema tiene más información respecto a méxico en concreto... ienso:


----------



## bmbnct (17 Jun 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Os pasa a algun forero mas...que ahora mismo, teneis pasta para comprar una onzaca o 2...y verla en maximos en euros os tira para atras y preferis esperar...a ver.. y que mirais lo que teneis en la cajita...y tampoco os dan ganas de vender por que claro...tampoco esta la gente que se tira a por ellas..
> 
> Un..ni palante..ni patras que se dice...
> 
> Iba a hacer una metafora con una ereccion muy fuerte y una tia muy fea en la cama, pero como calopez tiene el gatillo facil hoy, no dire tal cosa.



Pues yo he vendido 2 Kruger a 1090€ (cada uno) ...

Por cierto ¿nadie sabe entonces que ha pasado con el hilo? (no con los karlillos que ya ha quedado claro )


----------



## Depeche (17 Jun 2011)

Si alguien vende onzas bullion de plata que contacte conmigo por privado por favor.


----------



## pep007 (19 Jun 2011)

Ahora me ha dado por las monedas pequeñas de horo, preferiblemente 1/10 Oz de las mas comunes, maximo 1/4 Oz, o en su defecto vrenelis.

Si alguien tiene a buen precio... me pemee.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Jun 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Si alguien tiene a buen precio... me pemee.



¡Qué mal suena eso!


----------



## Overlord (20 Jun 2011)

¡Vendo J'oro!

- 2 monedas de *20 Francos - Napoleón III y Ángel*. Prácticamente perfectas, ni un rasguño. 
*205€ cada una*.
- *20$ - Double Eagle - Liberty Head*. También casi perfecta. 
*1040€ toda ella*.


Precio negociable si alguien se queda con el lote. Trato en mano para Zaragoza. 

También envío, previo pago.Gastos a cuenta del comprador.


----------



## Overlord (20 Jun 2011)

Vendidas las 2 de 20 Francos. Animaros con la de 20$, que os hago precio de distinguidos miembros del foro...



Overlord dijo:


> ¡Vendo J'oro!
> 
> - 2 monedas de *20 Francos - Napoleón III y Ángel*. Prácticamente perfectas, ni un rasguño.
> *205€ cada una*.* VENDIDAS*
> ...


----------



## sabadi (21 Jun 2011)

*Hola*

Soy nuevo por aqui y me gustaría comprar 10k semanales de plata, por si acaso.
SI alguien esta interesado soy de Mallorca me gustaría hacerlo en mano o si en su caso me podéis aconsejar alguna web en Alemania o Londres en la que hayais comprado os lo agradeceré mucho.
Gracias


----------



## pep007 (21 Jun 2011)

sabadi dijo:


> Soy nuevo por aqui y me gustaría comprar 10k semanales de plata, por si acaso.
> SI alguien esta interesado soy de Mallorca me gustaría hacerlo en mano o si en su caso me podéis aconsejar alguna web en Alemania o Londres en la que hayais comprado os lo agradeceré mucho.
> Gracias




Fas tard.

Has provat d'anar a nes carrer de San Bartomeu? Pots treure 5k per setmana.


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Jun 2011)

Compro plata en granalla 


podeis mandar ofertas a info@inversionoro.es


----------



## kalemania (22 Jun 2011)

Compro 200 oz plata . Interesados MP.


----------



## el_andorrano (22 Jun 2011)

Ofrezco soberanos a 255€ y krugerrands a 1100

Gracias


----------



## Thor122 (23 Jun 2011)

*Desaparición?*

[QUOTE/]

Aeryn:

ya veo que el ambiente anda como siempre... bueno, yo a lo mio que igual recibo... o igual recibo aunque vaya a lo mio? jeje
si quereis precios me dejais un privado, tengo mas iguales pero tengo que dosificarlas, jeje

muchas gracias por todo antes que 

Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2001 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2002 Hoja de
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2003 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2004 Hoja de Arce
Moneda plata 5 dólares Canada 2005 Hoja de Arce
50 Monedas plata 5 dólares Canada 2009 Hoja de Arce (2 tubos)

panditas nuevos:
- 2 onzas de 1997
- 1 onzas de 1998
- 1 onzas de 1999
- 1 onzas de 2005
- 1 onzas de 2006

por cierto, no se si se me permite pero os dejo este link (salvo que me digan lo contrario) para un concurso numismático, el premio es una onza de plata del 2010 con el relieve de los osos en oro...
Tienda numismtica - DidStore.es
muchas gracias[/QUOTE]




Te mande el sábado los euros que habíamos quedado por moneybookers por la compra de las 4 monedas de plata de Canadá. Te envíe mensaje privado el sabado, lunes y martes y como no tuve respuesta también Mail al de la cuenta tuya de mooneybookers. Si alguien la conoce y le puede preguntar si viajo o por algo no me contesto le agradecería que me informaran por mp o por Aca. Muchas gracias.
Espero no tener una mala experiencia porque según lo que leí En este hilo ella había hechos vs operaciones sin problemas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Jun 2011)

Thor122 dijo:


> [QUOTE/]
> 
> Aeryn:
> 
> ...






Te mande el sábado los euros que habíamos quedado por moneybookers por la compra de las 4 monedas de plata de Canadá. Te envíe mensaje privado el sabado, lunes y martes y como no tuve respuesta también Mail al de la cuenta tuya de mooneybookers. Si alguien la conoce y le puede preguntar si viajo o por algo no me contesto le agradecería que me informaran por mp o por Aca. Muchas gracias.
Espero no tener una mala experiencia porque según lo que leí En este hilo ella había hechos vs operaciones sin problemas.[/QUOTE]

Eres la tercera persona a la que hace lo mismo, detras de mi y de otro que conozco....

Aguarda un poco, pero a mi me hizo lo mismo como a ti, y me puso una excusa..... Eso si, tras 10-12 dias, lo recibi.


----------



## Acaparador (23 Jun 2011)

Aun me quedan 30 carlillos a 12'50 (negociable)


----------



## Thor122 (23 Jun 2011)

*Aparecio*



puntodecontrol dijo:


> Te mande el sábado los euros que habíamos quedado por moneybookers por la compra de las 4 monedas de plata de Canadá. Te envíe mensaje privado el sabado, lunes y martes y como no tuve respuesta también Mail al de la cuenta tuya de mooneybookers. Si alguien la conoce y le puede preguntar si viajo o por algo no me contesto le agradecería que me informaran por mp o por Aca. Muchas gracias.
> Espero no tener una mala experiencia porque según lo que leí En este hilo ella había hechos vs operaciones sin problemas.



Eres la tercera persona a la que hace lo mismo, detras de mi y de otro que conozco....

Aguarda un poco, pero a mi me hizo lo mismo como a ti, y me puso una excusa..... Eso si, tras 10-12 dias, lo recibi.[/QUOTE]

Bueno hoy a la mañana me mando mensaje diciendo que estuvo muy atareada. Si recibo las monedas lo posteo aca.


----------



## jchopinn (24 Jun 2011)

Y ahora me gustaria leer por aqui a los defensores a ultranza del oro y a su ascenso hasta el infinito. Que ha pasado hoy? Ahora que vamos de bajada? vamos de resaca!! es que no se puede beber tanto, tanta fiesta luego pasa factura.
Ya veremos el suelo del oro en este momento.


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (25 Jun 2011)

jchopinn dijo:


> Y ahora me gustaria leer por aqui a los defensores a ultranza del oro y a su ascenso hasta el infinito. Que ha pasado hoy? Ahora que vamos de bajada? vamos de resaca!! es que no se puede beber tanto, tanta fiesta luego pasa factura.
> Ya veremos el suelo del oro en este momento.



Buen momento entonces para que empieces a comprar un poco.

No entiendo el porqué tienes que entrar a alegrarte de que nos vaya mal... Yo tengo un amigo que es "coleccionista" de acciones Banco Santander . Siempre que baja la cotización, como ahora, se alegra porque puede comprar más acciones por menos precio.

Dichosa envidia española.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (25 Jun 2011)

NIKKI RAMONNE dijo:


> Buen momento entonces para que empieces a comprar un poco.
> 
> No entiendo el porqué tienes que entrar a alegrarte de que nos vaya mal... Yo tengo un amigo que es "coleccionista" de acciones Banco Santander . Siempre que baja la cotización, como ahora, se alegra porque puede comprar más acciones por menos precio.
> 
> Dichosa envidia española.



Hombre, si es malo para el oro es bueno para todos, siempre y cuando la bajada no sea consecuencia de un crash generalizado como en 2008.

Tengo la impresión de que si hay bajadas este hilo va a quedar virtualmente muerto :rolleye:


----------



## juan35 (25 Jun 2011)

yo por menos de 30 lereles no vendo na,::..... como los pisitos, jajaja.

Todavía no estoy en perdidas.... pero quien sabe....

Pero como bien sabemos a esto hay que jugar con el dinero sobrante, por lo menos yo.

Saludos


----------



## Aeryn (28 Jun 2011)

_Eres la tercera persona a la que hace lo mismo, detras de mi y de otro que conozco....

Aguarda un poco, pero a mi me hizo lo mismo como a ti, y me puso una excusa..... Eso si, tras 10-12 dias, lo recibi.[/QUOTE]_

detrás de ti y de quién mas bocazas, este señor (punto de control) es el que se rió de mi cuando puse los precios de las onzas y acabó comprándolas... exijo una disculpa por tu parte... mi "excusa" como el dice es que en menos de tres meses se me han muerto dos cuñados, uno de 36 años y otro de 38 años, no creo que esto sea razón para hundir a las personas... y repito, a nadie le importa mi vida pero creo que las muerte de dos chavales es mas importante que una onza de mierda...

muchas gracias por vuestra comprensión, paciencia...
por cierto: quién esa tercera persona que te has inventado?
si lees las condiciones de mi tienda en el punto tres te pone que los pedidos se suministran en riguroso orden de llegada... siento que seas el último en todo....

de nuevo gracias


----------



## Aeryn (28 Jun 2011)

Aeryn dijo:


> Hola chicos,
> ya veo que el ambiente anda como siempre...
> 
> *muchas gracias por todo, todo vendido*
> ...



si quereis algo estaré por aquí:
http:/www.didstore.es


----------



## Aeryn (28 Jun 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No os preocupéis que nos conocemos todos, cada cual tiene su forma de trabajar. Además, hay que ser muy tonto para intentar timar a alguien en este foro.
> 
> Seguro que cumple contigo, pero habrá que tenerlo en consideración para futuras compra-ventas. Las quejas hacérselas llegar a Monster también, él decidira qué medidas aplicar, un aviso, un ban indefinido o temporal por ejemplo.



*tampoco hace falta que tomeis medidas, ya me largo yo, 
mil gracias por todo*

Aeryn


----------



## Tiogelito (28 Jun 2011)

Aeryn dijo:


> *tampoco hace falta que tomeis medidas, ya me largo yo,
> mil gracias por todo*
> 
> Aeryn



Qué lamentable...

Yo creo que hay gente de este foro que le debe disculpas públicas y privadas a Aeryn.


----------



## Acredito (28 Jun 2011)

Alguien vende una onza de oro en Madrid mas barato que Ciode?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2011)

Acredito dijo:


> Alguien vende una onza de oro en Madrid mas barato que Ciode?



Sin problema.


----------



## Thor122 (30 Jun 2011)

*Lio*

No quise provocar lío en el foro. Solo que si alguien la podía ubicar que le avisara. Ella se comunico conmigo el 23/6 y me dijo que el envió seria hecho al día siguiente. Cuando me llegue a mi casa lo voy a postear aca


----------



## gurrumino (30 Jun 2011)

A ver, en el hipotetico caso de que uno buscase aqui una onza de oro bufalo , ¿ alguien,hipoteticamente podria conseguirla ?


----------



## juan35 (30 Jun 2011)

Cambio Karlillos por onzas de plata, escucho ofertas por privado


----------



## fran69 (2 Jul 2011)

A ver, en el hipotetico caso de que uno buscase aqui una onza de oro bufalo , ¿ alguien,hipoteticamente podria conseguirla ? 
__________________

hola,,, buenas tardes,.

Cuantas quieres ???


----------



## gurrumino (2 Jul 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> A ver, en el hipotetico caso de que uno buscase aqui una onza de oro bufalo , ¿ alguien,hipoteticamente podria conseguirla ?
> __________________
> 
> hola,,, buenas tardes,.
> ...



Sin avasallar jeje,es una hipotesis, ¿ y a que precio? .


----------



## fran69 (3 Jul 2011)

En el mail, saulclement@gmail.com

saludosss!!


----------



## apeche2000 (3 Jul 2011)

*Pongo a la venta*

Buenas

Pongo a la venta 2 lingotes de plata de kilo, asi como algunos tubos de 20 filarmónicas 

Se adquirieron con Dinero A y se venden por dinero A (compraventa con contrato) Tengo las facturas

Precio a convenir (en principio el precio que tomo de referencia es el de Anlagegold, si alguien me lo lleva todo le aplico algun descuentillo)

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Jul 2011)

------ editado ------


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco krugerrands a 1083 y filarmonicas a 28 €

Gracias


----------



## Atanor (6 Jul 2011)

Los krugerrands están en buen estado? ¿Cuanto son los gastos de envío?

Gracias



el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Ofrezco krugerrands a 1083 y filarmonicas a 28 €
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (6 Jul 2011)

Pregunta, seguro que ya habéis hablado de esto, si es así lo siento.a la hora de comprar onza de oro, hay diferencia entre krugerrand y las demás, en cuanto a la pureza del oro me refiero, siempre tengo la sensación de verlo de otro color.
Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Jul 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pregunta, seguro que ya habéis hablado de esto, si es así lo siento.a la hora de comprar onza de oro, hay diferencia entre krugerrand y las demás, en cuanto a la pureza del oro me refiero, siempre tengo la sensación de verlo de otro color.
> Gracias



Esque lo hay ;-)

Los krugers no son 999, sino 916 y por lo tanto, pesan mas de una onza, algo mas de 33 gr, pero contienen 1oz de oro exacta, el resto es cobre.


----------



## mk73 (7 Jul 2011)

buenos dias

que os parecen las de oro clasicas de EEUU, de 5, 10 y 20 dolares??

son piezas reconocidas internacionalmente y son de ley 900 mls

ahora para las onzas se han dedicado a copiar los disenyos de esas monedas por ejs las de St. Gaudens (doble aguila)

tambien aparte del oro juegas a valor numismatico; y el disenyo que tienen es precioso


----------



## el_andorrano (7 Jul 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Los krugerrands están en buen estado? ¿Cuanto son los gastos de envío?
> 
> Gracias



Buenos dias

Si, estan en buen estado. Los gastos de envio son 12 euros


----------



## Tiogelito (7 Jul 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Esque lo hay ;-)
> 
> Los krugers no son 999, sino 916 y por lo tanto, pesan mas de una onza, algo mas de 33 gr, pero contienen 1oz de oro exacta, el resto es cobre.



La "ventaja" es que si se te cae, no se daña, es bastante fuerte.
El oro puro es muy maleable, y con un pequeño golpe se queda marca.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jul 2011)

Tiogelito dijo:


> La "ventaja" es que si se te cae, no se daña, es bastante fuerte.
> El oro puro es muy maleable, y con un pequeño golpe se queda marca.



cierto, aunque nada que no pueda salvar una capsula de plastico ;-) y asi no quita el color precioso amarillo que tiene.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jul 2011)

Unos consejos generales.

La moneda americana se vende bien en USA y peor en Europa. La calidad es muy importante. En ningún caso hay que comprar monedas que hayan estado colgadas (se nota en el desgaste de la moneda, pero no es fácil para un novato), o que tengan rayones o golpes importantes.

Antes de comprar nada, lo mejor es estudiar que tal se vende.


----------



## gamusino30 (7 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Unos consejos generales.
> 
> La moneda americana se vende bien en USA y peor en Europa. La calidad es muy importante. En ningún caso hay que comprar monedas que hayan estado colgadas (se nota en el desgaste de la moneda, pero no es fácil para un novato), o que tengan rayones o golpes importantes.
> 
> Antes de comprar nada, lo mejor es estudiar que tal se vende.



Ahora entiendo porque tengo una moneda de 10 francos franceses con los bordes curiosamente desgastados. Habia sido engarzada en anillo o colgante.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque tengo una moneda de 10 francos franceses con los bordes curiosamente desgastados. Habia sido engarzada en anillo o colgante.



Si, en particular hay que mirar detalladamente los cantos donde es probable ver marcas del engarzado si ha estado colgada. Pero lo más característico es la "viruela" de la superficie.


----------



## Thor122 (8 Jul 2011)

*Recibido*



Thor122 dijo:


> No quise provocar lío en el foro. Solo que si alguien la podía ubicar que le avisara. Ella se comunico conmigo el 23/6 y me dijo que el envió seria hecho al día siguiente. Cuando me llegue a mi casa lo voy a postear aca



Hoy es 7 de julio y todavía no recibí nada
El pago lo hice el 18 de junio

Editado 8/7
Recibidas hoy en perfecto estado y tal cual lo pedido.
Mis disculpas. Porque se estaba tardando demasiado
Muchas gracias


----------



## mk73 (8 Jul 2011)

""La moneda americana se vende bien en USA y peor en Europa"". La calidad es muy importante. En ningún caso hay que comprar monedas que hayan estado colgadas (se nota en el desgaste de la moneda, pero no es fácil para un novato), o que tengan rayones o golpes importantes."""

lo de calidad; OK, pero eso vale para cualquier tipo de moneda. La calidad se paga o hasta con precio de capricho; solo tienes que comparar una moneda circulada con otra igual pero SC, pues el precio se va a duplicar o disparar

si ha estado colgada pues poco mas del valor metal porque a nivel numismatico no tiene interes ya; para fundir en pocas palabras

de donde sacas que las monedas de USA se venden peor en Europa???? madre mia es lo primero que oigo
yo hago mucho de USA; plata y oro, y se venden enseguida. Hay cantidad de coleccionista que hace este pais y repito cuando he querido vender piezas de este pais enseguida me las han quitado de las manos tanto aqui en Espanya como Francia
si me hablases mmm de monedas Italianas o Finlandia o Turquia, no se pues igual ... no tienen salida o hay paises que no tienen mucha proyeccion internacional ni tiron
pero Estados Unidos es lo mas conocido y lo que mas se compra y vende, aqui en Europa o alla o cualquier otro pais
(solo tienes que ver los sets en proof que sacan, colecciones de medio dolar, onzas en plata y oro, monedas conmemorativas... es la moneda internacional por excelencia)


----------



## multinickpremium (8 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> ""La moneda americana se vende bien en USA y peor en Europa"". La calidad es muy importante. En ningún caso hay que comprar monedas que hayan estado colgadas (se nota en el desgaste de la moneda, pero no es fácil para un novato), o que tengan rayones o golpes importantes."""
> 
> lo de calidad; OK, pero eso vale para cualquier tipo de moneda. La calidad se paga o hasta con precio de capricho; solo tienes que comparar una moneda circulada con otra igual pero SC, pues el precio se va a duplicar o disparar
> 
> ...



perdona a monster, no tiene ni idea ,pero parece que sienta cátedra cuando habla, los que aqui le conocemos le damos por imposible,no es mal chaval,en persona gana enteros.
El esta aqui aprendiendo lo que puede, imagina un tio que se levante 60k /dia (mira mi firma),pues se tendrá que entretener en algo, no lo tomes en serio

saludos cordiales


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> de donde sacas que las monedas de USA se venden peor en Europa???? madre mia es lo primero que oigo
> yo hago mucho de USA; plata y oro, y se venden enseguida. Hay cantidad de coleccionista que hace este pais y repito cuando he querido vender piezas de este pais enseguida me las han quitado de las manos tanto aqui en Espanya como Francia



Si lo quieres decir de otra manera, se venden mejor en USA. Es de sobra conocido. 

Vamos a ver, a cuanto compras los $20 del montón?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2011)

multinickpremium dijo:


> perdona a monster, no tiene ni idea ,pero parece que sienta cátedra cuando habla, los que aqui le conocemos le damos por imposible,no es mal chaval,en persona gana enteros.
> El esta aqui aprendiendo lo que puede, imagina un tio que se levante 60k /dia (mira mi firma),pues se tendrá que entretener en algo, no lo tomes en serio
> 
> saludos cordiales



Hola segundaresidencia. Nos alegramos de verte por aquí para que animes lo hilos.

Recuerda que eras tú, figura, el que decía que los napoleones eran "cagarros". :XX:


----------



## mk73 (8 Jul 2011)

no, para nada; llevo anyos en numismatica y aqui hay mucha gente que conozco que compra moneda americana y las colecciona
yo he sacado en venta por un foro de numismatica monedas norteamericanas y las he vendido enseguida; hasta 7 personas de ese foro me las han comprado; y cuando digo enseguida es al dia siguiente o en el mismo dia tenia ya gente interesada
y conozco otros coleccionistas, no son de internet, y hacen moneda de ese pais 
tengo piezas de otros paises y esas si que te digo que no las vendo o no tienen salida (a no ser que las pusiese a precio de saldo o regaladas; que para eso pues no las vendo)

te hablo todo el rato de piezas de plata y oro, aunque cobre tambien tengo y en muchas ocasiones una pieza de cobre bonita y en muy buena calidad se paga igual o mas que la plata

piezas de 20 dolares como mencionas del monton, entiendo que estan flojas, circuladas, pues simplemente no compro (a no ser que las consiga a peso vamos, que entonces pues compras oro y nada mas)
las que compro estan entre EBC o SC, pero no solo para moneda de USA sino para espanyolas o de otros paises.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jul 2011)

*CAMBIO*

*2006 Lunar I Dog 1oz*






*2008 Kookaburra 1oz*






*2004 Kookaburra 1oz* // 2 unidades






*2000 Kookaburra 1oz*






*Las cambio por: Otros años Lunares Serie I, Pandas o Kookaburas de los años 91, 93 y 94.*
En principio solo me interesa el cambio, no venta.


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Jul 2011)

Thor122 dijo:


> Hoy es 7 de julio y todavía no recibí nada
> El pago lo hice el 18 de junio



Busca una solucion, YA. No lo retrases ni un solo dia mas, a no ser que esa sea una de tus intenciones ocultas.

Joder, han vuelto a banear a segunda.


----------



## Aeryn (8 Jul 2011)

Thor122 dijo:


> Hoy es 7 de julio y todavía no recibí nada
> El pago lo hice el 18 de junio



hola Thor, ya has dicho a esta gente que vives en Argentina? correos tarda casi dos semanas en hacer los envíos a tu país, mes estais tocando lo que no suena así que a ver si me dejais en paz:

.: Correos :. Localizador de envos

RR208694391ES

ahí vereis dónde está el envío listo.... toda sigo esperando las puñeteras disculpas

Aeryn


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> no, para nada; llevo anyos en numismatica y aqui hay mucha gente que conozco que compra moneda americana y las colecciona
> yo he sacado en venta por un foro de numismatica monedas norteamericanas y las he vendido enseguida; hasta 7 personas de ese foro me las han comprado; y cuando digo enseguida es al dia siguiente o en el mismo dia tenia ya gente interesada
> y conozco otros coleccionistas, no son de internet, y hacen moneda de ese pais
> tengo piezas de otros paises y esas si que te digo que no las vendo o no tienen salida (a no ser que las pusiese a precio de saldo o regaladas; que para eso pues no las vendo)
> ...



Si las hubieses vendido a americanos hubieses sacado 10% más sin problema...igual es lo que han hecho los que te las compraban...


Sí, cuanto pagas por un $20 EBC de año y mint del montón?


----------



## mk73 (8 Jul 2011)

mm compre hace ya bastante, vamos estabamos con las pesetas, un lote de monedas de 10 dolares , tipo liberty; unas 22 o 24 piezas

cada pieza salia por veinte cinco mil pesetas; imaginate si ha llovido

he vendido alguna ahora, por unos 550 o 600 euro




he vendido no hace mucho varias piezas , un lote de nueve piezas, de half dolar por 8 euro cada una tipo kennedy del 64... yo no pague ni 4 euro por cada pieza 

y un dolar de CC, ceca rara , tipo Morgan, que le he sacado el doble que lo que a mi me habia costado

no esta mal

y como digo , siempre que ido a vender monedas de USA , enseguida me han salido coleccionistas que me las han comprado; tanto en Espanya como en Francia
es el unico pais que enseguida las vendes porque todo el mundo las conoce esas piezas y encima son bonitas o no se, tienen tiron

tengo de otros paises y como comentaba antes, si quisiese venderlas pues podia esperar sentado o morir en el intento

te cuento mi experiencia como numismatico en estos anyos que llevo coleccionando monedas; que son bastante



ps: las que tengo de 20 dolares las tengo tambien , los dos tipos, pero fui comprando hace ya mucho, en pesetas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2011)

Bueno, yo sólo te digo que hay tipos que se recorren media Europa comprando moneda americana para llevarla a USA. 

Para que te salga a cuenta el viaje tienes que llevar unas cuantas y tener buenos contactos. 

Y por supuesto que hiciste buen negocio. La moneda americana tiene y conserva buen premium.


----------



## mk73 (8 Jul 2011)

imagino pero eso pasa en cada país, que en Estados Unidos pues habrá más que se compren y vendan monedas. Serán primero los norteamericanos quien compren y vendan sus monedas y en su país. Es lógico. Pues lo mismo que si hablasemos de monedas españolas, son los españoles y en España. O aqui en Francia, lo mismo... si hablamos de monedas francesas pues es aqui evidentemente donde se compran y venden más. Cada país lo suyo y sus coleccinistas.
Ponte a vender las monedas de 12 ó 20 euro de plata en USA... lo primero es que nadie sabría ni conocería esa pieza. Encima con lo horribles que son pues vamos, mala fama le daría a la numismática española. Sería hacer el rídiculo.
Y eso no quita para decir que el último cincuentín dedicado a Dalí se llevo el primer premio en la Feria de San Francisco de numismática, hace unos años, como la mejor moneda. Les ganamos a los yankys y al resto de paises del concurso.

lo de tener contactos, sí. Pero eso también te lo da el llevar muchos años. Yo llevo ya más de veinte años con las monedas (que se dicen pronto).


----------



## Sash (8 Jul 2011)

punto de control. Que pides por la kookaburra del año 2000? Está en cápsula?


----------



## Thor122 (9 Jul 2011)

*Recibidas*



Aeryn dijo:


> hola Thor, ya has dicho a esta gente que vives en Argentina? correos tarda casi dos semanas en hacer los envíos a tu país, mes estais tocando lo que no suena así que a ver si me dejais en paz:
> 
> .: Correos :. Localizador de envos
> 
> ...



Gracias
Lo recibí hoy 8/7 en perfecto estado y según lo acordado
Mis disculpas pero me puse ansioso porque había tardado demasiado.
Recomiendo totalmente a aeryn. Para los extranjeros tengan en cuenta la demora del correo.


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (9 Jul 2011)

No esta el precio ya demasiado alto como para seguir acumulando. A mi esque ultimamente me ha estado tentando un conocido que por lo que se ve le hace falta liquidez. Tiene 20 dollares saint gaudens, y 100 coronas de austria. El precio es bueno, al menos menos de lo que hay en españa. Como lo veis?


----------



## fran69 (10 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes,, aver,,, para Thor, hago muchos envios al extrangero, y te puedo decir que a Argentina,, si tu compra te ha llegado en 18 o 19 dias puedes sentirte mas que contento, pero ten un poquito de cuidadin a la hora de hablar con esa ligereza la proxima vez, yo creo que para eso estan los telefonos,, ademas cuando alguien te ha dado un codigo de seguimiento de correos en todo momento puedes por internet localizar donde esta el sobre, no entiendo el nerviosismo, y aparte por si compras mas en España este mes de Julio y el proximo de agosto,, vete pensando ya que de 18 dias nada de nada,, correos estara al 50, 60% de sus posibilidades, paga una agencia internacional de mensageria si quieres mas rapidez,, es un consejo simplemente.

Saludos.


----------



## morgan (10 Jul 2011)

Hola:

Estaría interesado en comprar 1 onza de plata de las siguientes monedas:

- britannia
- elefante de somalia
- kokaburra del 2011
- filarmónica
- koala
- perro
- conejo

Si alguien tiene varias monedas de estas y está interesado en venderlas, que se ponga en contacto por mp.

Un saludo.


----------



## fran69 (10 Jul 2011)

Y ya que estoy de consejos,, otro para Amadeus,, el cuento de que esto esta muy caro no se que hacer !!! lo escucho a diario desde el 2009 por lo menos,, con la onza de oro a 750 dolares,,, algunos de esos buenos amigos mios personales ya empiezan a tirarse del pelo,, no se deciden a subirse al tren porque dicen que la velocidad es muy alta,,, 

MORALEJA: Como son unos perdedores compraran cuando la onza este entre 6000 y 8000 dolares la onza o lo que es mejor entre 8000 y 10000 euros la onza pues el dolar esta chungo, pero el euro esta MUERTO, con lo que te aconsejo,, si te han ofrecido esas piezas a precios interesantes ,,,,,,, COMPRA, y una vez con ellas en el bolsillo ... TE SENTIRAS MEJOR viendo a los demas como pasa el tren y no se deciden!!!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Jul 2011)

Wolfgang Amadeus dijo:


> No esta el precio ya demasiado alto como para seguir acumulando. A mi esque ultimamente me ha estado tentando un conocido que por lo que se ve le hace falta liquidez. Tiene 20 dollares saint gaudens, y 100 coronas de austria. El precio es bueno, al menos menos de lo que hay en españa. Como lo veis?



El oro es mejor tenerlo que no tenerlo si lo quieres como seguro a largo plazo, y comprando monedas histórica siempre tendrás una bonita colección para tu disfrute. Si quieres pegar un pelotazo, eso ya es otra historia (y no me interesa).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2011)

La gente tiene tendencia a pensar que el precio está alto porque recientemente ha subido. No se dan cuenta que durante un par de décadas el precio estaba hundido. Muchos que tienen la impresión que ya han perdido el tren en realidad lo están perdiendo ahora. 

Y luego...todo Dios tiene un puto trader dentro y se piensa que puede y debe comprar en el mejor momento :XX:

Mi consejo: No os comáis el coco. Id acumulando poco a poco independientemente del precio.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La gente tiene tendencia a pensar que el precio está alto porque recientemente ha subido. No se dan cuenta que durante un par de décadas el precio estaba hundido. Muchos que tienen la impresión que ya han perdido el tren en realidad lo están perdiendo ahora.
> 
> Y luego...todo Dios tiene un puto trader dentro y se piensa que puede y debe comprar en el mejor momento :XX:
> 
> Mi consejo: No os comáis el coco. Id acumulando poco a poco independientemente del precio.



También es cierto el contrario: se tiende a pensar que algo que ha bajado mucho tiene que volver a subir o ,al menos, no puede bajar mucho más.


----------



## fran69 (10 Jul 2011)

Hago incapie en el consejo de Monster, comprar poco a poco y constantemente a lo largo del tiempo, independientemente del precio, es el mejor resultado a largo plazo, que para eso considero que es el fisico, para el largo plazo, para otros menesteres mas especulativos, sin lugar a dudas productos derivados y apalancados, etfs y futuros.

saludos cordiales..


----------



## gurrumino (10 Jul 2011)

Creo que a monster y a fran69 les corresponde bronca por ser ambos vendedores de horo :X , aunque hacen lo que tienen que hacer , punto


----------



## Depeche (10 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La gente tiene tendencia a pensar que el precio está alto porque recientemente ha subido. No se dan cuenta que durante un par de décadas el precio estaba hundido. Muchos que tienen la impresión que ya han perdido el tren en realidad lo están perdiendo ahora.
> 
> Y luego...todo Dios tiene un puto trader dentro y se piensa que puede y debe comprar en el mejor momento :XX:
> 
> Mi consejo: No os comáis el coco. Id acumulando poco a poco independientemente del precio.



Totalmente de acuerdo,lo mejor es ir acumulando poco a poco sin comerse el coco.


----------



## fran69 (10 Jul 2011)

jejeje bueno, aver,, yo ante todo soy coleccionista, pero si, tambien vendo oro y plata, tanto de inversion como numismatica, pero mi consejo ha sido que compre esas dos onzas de su amigo,, pues comenta que estan a buen precio,, mi consejo para todo el mundo es que compren oro y plata, como bien dice moster constantemente, ami no, pero que lo compren, mas que todo por el bien de ellos, por desgracia hoy por hoy, no encuentro otra alternativa mas segura ante el panorama que nos encontramos.
Pero bueno, considero a todo el mundo que participa aqui, gente ya responsable con las consecuencias derivadas de cualquier posible inversion y mayorcitos para saber que hacer con su dinero en papel.
Reitero mi consejo: cambien su dinero papel por oro,plata,tierras o vivienda cuando esta caiga otro 15 o 20% adicional a la caida que ya trae, osea transformen sus papeles timos por bienes tangibles, ese es mi consejo, el cual se debe tomar simplemente como lo que es, un consejo, pues en realidad todo es mas complicado aun, pero los tiros para curarse de la actual enfermedad van por ahi.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Creo que a monster y a fran69 les corresponde bronca por ser ambos vendedores de horo :X , aunque hacen lo que tienen que hacer , punto



Soy tan vendedor de metales preciosos como tú y como los que de vez en cuando venden en el foro. 

Los consejos que doy son los que sigo personalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Overlord (11 Jul 2011)

Solo quería comentar que en mi experiencia personal si que he tenido dificultades para vender moneda americana, como los 20$ coronet. 

También es cierto que los compre especialmente bien de precio en su día, con lo cual tampoco pasa nada. Creo que es un poco similar a las monedas de 50 pesos Mexicanos ( hola holdem  ), lo normal es comprarlos bien de precio, no pasa nada si luego también tienes que venderlos haciendo una buena oferta. 

Todo es interesante y se vende...en su precio. Lo malo es comprar una moneda con un sobrespot que luego no vas a recuperar si la vendes.


----------



## alienhunter (12 Jul 2011)

Buenas noches:

Estoy interesado en comprar alguna moneda de oro "pequeña" como maximo de 1/2oz, si alguno quiere desprenderse de alguna lo negociamos por privado.


----------



## pepecuco (12 Jul 2011)

vendo 100 onzas de plata en mano hoy en BArcelona. Son kookaburra 2009 y estan encapsuladas a 27€ la pieza.
las vendo de 100 en 100

lote a 2700€

saluos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Eso eso, que el *h*oro nunca baja.
> 
> Y si no, siempre lo podrás vender.



Trollaco. Este es un hilo de compra-venta. Ábrete un hilo para descargar tus envidias y frustraciones. Entendemos que jode mucho eso de estar invertido en bolsa estos días...

Y hoy el oro marcando nuevos máximos en euros: 1.118€/onza


----------



## el_andorrano (12 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias

Para todo aquel que la quiera:

La nueva moneda de armenia por 29,84€

Gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> EN EUROS, por supuesto, con el euro desplomándose CUALQUIER cosa que puedas comprar con euros tiende a subir, como siempre diciendo las verdades a medias, eh? Ya eres todo un profesional...
> 
> En cambio en dólares, que es la cotización que cuenta, parece que os está costando atravesar la resistencia del entorno de los 1555-1580$ desde abril, qué pasa, os habéis quedado sin fuelle? Ya no quedan tantas gacelas a las que colar las piedras?
> 
> Venga, no os molesto más, seguid con el negocio, pero sin mentirijillas, eh?



Lamento informarte que en dólares la onza está a $1550 a unos pocos dólares de máximos históricos. 

Por qué es la cotización en $ que cuenta? La mayoría de gente tiene sus ahorros en euros y los ha transformado en oro para preservarlos. ¿Tú tienes tus ahorros en $? 

Qué mala es la envidia...no te queda poco de que rabiar...Me recuerdas mucho al viejo TRAX...


PS: Cuando veas una mentira la indicas, con links.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Tengo el 40% de mis ahorros en dólares, sí, y el resto repartido entre bolsa de varios países extranjeros, forex y commodities. He de reconocer que desde que pasé lo que me quedaba de euros a dólares hace unas semanas el dólar no se ha comportado tan bien como esperaba, pero desde luego ha bajado mucho menos que el euro, y seguramente suba durante los próximos años, así que estoy bastante tranquilo.



A toro pasado... Haz como nosotros hicimos hace varios años y anuncia lo que estás haciendo. Si aciertas te dará algo de credibilidad. COn el dolar vas sembrao :XX:



REPTILIANO dijo:


> El oro siempre ha sido un refugio para CONSERVAR los ahorros, como bien dices, pero no considero prudente que recomiendes a la gente que compre oro AL PRECIO QUE SEA, ya que la cotización se asemeja MUCHO a la de una burbuja. A cuánto cotice el oro dentro de 1 semana o 1 mes NADIE lo sabe, dependerá de las circunstancias, pero una cosa es cierta: TODAS las burbujas acaban pinchando. ¿Hace falta que te recuerde a como cotizaba la plata hace poco más de 1 mes y a como cotiza ahora? Por no hablar de que la tendencia de la plata SIGUE siendo bajista.



Claro que las burbujas acaban pinchando. La burbuja de fiat pinchará. Esa es nuestra apuesta, ¿o no te habías enterado aún?

La plata lleva en un año una revalorización del 95% después de la corrección. Veo pocos plateros del foro llorar...parecen más bien contentos.



REPTILIANO dijo:


> PD: las cotizaciones sólo cuentan en dólares porque el USD es la única moneda mundial, y el mercado del oro es mundial, porque los USD te los cogen en cualquier país del mundo, incluso en los países comunistas, y..., bueno y porque USA es la única superpotencia que hay en el planeta, no necesito más argumentos.



Lo sorprendente es que con tus visiones simplistas necesites ningún argumento. El oro es moneda mundial, la aceptan en cualquier país del Mundo, incluso en los países comunistas, y no depende de un imperio en decadencia.

Ahora me recuerdas a Eduenca :XX:

Si no aciertas siempre puedes volver a cambiar de nick...


----------



## Overlord (12 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> dólar ha bajado mucho menos que el euro, y *seguramente suba durante los próximos años*, así que estoy bastante tranquilo.



Perdone mi hijnoranzia ¿ cree ud que el dolar va a mantener su nivel adquisitivo los próximos años? es que creo que seria algo así como la primera vez en la historia. Sin embargo el oro ha demostrado que a lo largo de la historia ,de promedio apenas ha variado su nivel adquisitivo....y hablamos de cientos, miles de años.


----------



## fran69 (12 Jul 2011)

UHyyysss por Dios, que barbaridades hay que oir,,, no te molestes en darle explicaciones moster,, dejalo que siga cambiando euros por dolares,, asi tardara un par de semanas mas en quedarse sin blanca que si solo tubiera euros,, por cierto esta expresion de quedarse sin blanca,, es quedarse sin plata, que curiosidad.!!!

Vamos aver, decir que el grafico de la plata es bajista es la mayor atrocidad que he escuchado en los ultimos tiempos!!! que un subyacente venga subiendo desde los 5 dolares la onza hasta los 50 dolares ininterrumpidamente y porque corriga a los 34 sea bajista ya!!!! es una autentica atrocidad,,, ¿¿¿tus valores bursatiles esos que comentas suben siempre en linea recta???.

Mira lo mejor de todo esque tu sigas con tus papelitos de colores, valores bursatiles y demas productos apalancados que nadie te va a decir lo contrario,, ahora tu haz lo mismo con los demas de este hilo, que aqui el que mas y el que menos trae oro desde que la onza estaba a 600 dolares,, ( que no hace tanto de eso) en dolares o en euros, es indiferente, ( las dos se van a la mierda mas pronto que tenprano) entiendo que eso escuece mucho,,, suele hacer una rozadura entre la entrepierna muy molesta a la hora de andar,,, pero tu dejanos tranquilos a nosostros con nuestra "BARBARA RELIQUIA" pues produce una sensacion placentera casi orgasmica,, te lo aseguro, vamos que te la trae al pairo la prima de riesgo a 380 que a 1000, que te da igual que nos echen del euro o que nos inplanten los reales de nuevo, y lo malo de todo esto para el que mira desde el anden de la estacion como se va el tren, esque este viaje solo ha hecho que empezar,,, vamos que el tren aun esta soplando los primeros chorros de vapor,, cuando ya coja la velocidad del AVE ,, ese escozor de la entrepierna corre peligro de encangrenarse, y se puede liar un cacao que se te puede caer la polla a pedazos.

saludos cordiales.


----------



## pepecuco (12 Jul 2011)

pepecuco dijo:


> vendo 100 onzas de plata en mano hoy en BArcelona. Son kookaburra 2009 y estan encapsuladas a 27€ la pieza.
> las vendo de 100 en 100
> 
> lote a 2700€
> ...





vendidas:baba::8:8::|:::oinocho:)


----------



## gurrumino (12 Jul 2011)

Alla' va ; cambio karlillos por monedillas de oro , preferiblemente pequeñas , a ver , esas ofertas.
O mejor , compro monedas de oro pequeñas (como la que acaba de colocar Gamusino30 ) , pago con karlillos .


----------



## Cayo largo (12 Jul 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Alla' va ; cambio karlillos por monedillas de oro , preferiblemente pequeñas , a ver , esas ofertas.
> O mejor , compro monedas de oro pequeñas (como la que acaba de colocar Gamusino30 ) , pago con karlillos .



A 12 € el carlillo?


----------



## bmbnct (12 Jul 2011)

---- todo vendido ----


----------



## hablando_en_plata (13 Jul 2011)

=======
editado
=======


----------



## Acaparador (13 Jul 2011)

Sigo teniendo 30 carlillos de 2009, vendo en Barcelona. a 12'50.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jul 2011)

---- todo vendido ----


----------



## hablando_en_plata (13 Jul 2011)

=========
editado
=========


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Jul 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> No es plato de buen gusto pero necesito liquidez; ofrezco:
> 
> Plata (lotes indivisibles):
> 
> ...



Muy buenos precios bmbnct.


----------



## Hastur (13 Jul 2011)

[*]*3x Great Britain Sovereign**: 250€ / cada una*


Si me dices fechas y estado de esos soveranos me podria interesar alguno.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jul 2011)

---- todo vendido ----


----------



## fierezo (13 Jul 2011)

Hola, tengo 19 años, me gustaria empezar a comprar oro o plata como inversión, más como seguro de vida para lo que pueda pasar en el futuro

Tengo bastante dinero ahorrado ahora y sigo ganando un poquito al mes (estoy en paro, pero cuando trabaje empezaria a ganar dinero en serio), 
me gustaria dedicar 1000€ en oro.

Pero tengo una serie de dudas y preguntas:

¿Como comprobais si el oro es autentico y con una pureza del 99%?
Solo me ocurre midiendo el volumen y peso...

La seguridad del foro: ¿Son rastreables las IPs de los mensajes de los foreros?, lo digo porque podria haber delicuentes echando ojo a los que tienen mucho oro en casa...

¿Que pasa si el estado declara ilegal la posesión de oro?

¿De que forma haceis los pagos, como os apañais en comerciar a distancia de forma segura, mirando el producto antes de pagar?

¿Lo pagais por transferencia bancaria o similar?, he visto por ahi que odiais paypal y ebay :S


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Jul 2011)

fierezo dijo:


> Hola, tengo 19 años, me gustaria empezar a comprar oro o plata como inversión, más como seguro de vida para lo que pueda pasar en el futuro
> 
> Tengo bastante dinero ahorrado ahora y sigo ganando un poquito al mes (estoy en paro, pero cuando trabaje empezaria a ganar dinero en serio),
> me gustaria dedicar 1000€ en oro.
> ...



Por una vez, voy a ser yo quien lo diga: Venga segunda, cuentanos una de vaqueros.


----------



## roygbiv (14 Jul 2011)

fierezo dijo:


> La seguridad del foro: ¿Son rastreables las IPs de los mensajes de los foreros?, lo digo porque podria haber delicuentes echando ojo a los que tienen mucho oro en casa...



Las IPs sólo son accesibles para el administrador (nuestro bienamado Líder) y probablemente (nunca he trabajado con vBulletin) también los moderadores. En cualquier caso, la conexión entre IP y dirección no es trivial; en efecto, con ella se puede estimar desde donde se realizó la conexión, pero la correspondencia entre una IP en un momento dado y el titular de la línea es algo que sólo conoce el proveedor de acceso a Internet. De hecho, son ellos a quien tiene que acudir la policía cuando investigan casos de delitos electrónicos y tienen una IP.




fierezo dijo:


> ¿Que pasa si el estado declara ilegal la posesión de oro?



... que sólo los fuera de la ley tendrán oro


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jul 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> ACTUALIZO:
> 
> ---- TODO VENDIDO ----



Bueno, pues todo vendido o reservado. 
Un 10 para los foreros con los que he tratado.


----------



## gurrumino (14 Jul 2011)

Señor el-andorrano , ¿ va a actualizar su web proximamente?, seria un punto .
Saludos.


----------



## ProfePaco (14 Jul 2011)

¿alguien tiene Krugerrands de una ona y/o media onza cerca de Valencia para vender?


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Jul 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Señor el-andorrano , ¿ va a actualizar su web proximamente?, seria un punto .
> Saludos.



Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net

Cada 30 minutos


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Jul 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net
> 
> Cada 30 minutos



Creo que se refiere a:

Cotización Compra-Venta

Cotización Compra-Venta


----------



## Palasaca (14 Jul 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a:
> 
> Cotización Compra-Venta
> 
> Cotización Compra-Venta



Tengo oído que se está trabajando en ello para dejarlo igual de chulo con sus actualizaciones automáticas y tal, no obstante al tener solamente la actualización automática de las monedas de oro nos quedamos cojos sin las actualizaciones de los pobres...pobres y cojos no me queda bien la cosa...


----------



## gurrumino (14 Jul 2011)

Si , gracias , me referia a la compra-venta . Lo dije mal.8:


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Jul 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Si , gracias , me referia a la compra-venta . Lo dije mal.8:



Si, es verdad teneis razón. Estaba liado con meterla en la otra pagina ya todo actualizado que me he olvidado. Aver si lo puedo hacer.

Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Jul 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Si, es verdad teneis razón. Estaba liado con meterla en la otra pagina ya todo actualizado que me he olvidado. Aver si lo puedo hacer.
> 
> Gracias



si no mete tb las de plata en la otra pagina, que a mi no me salen.... solo als oro.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Jul 2011)

Pongo en venta las de un amigo, si alguien quiere alguna, me encargo yo del tema

*20 DOLARES ORO USA DE 1902 Liberty MBC*






*20 DOLARES ORO USA DE 1922 St. Gaudens MBC*





Cada una 1.150€ en mano o + Envio (a elegir por el comprador)


----------



## Takolo (14 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ---- editado ----



Escribo para dejar constancia de otra exitosa y rápida transacción con 
Gamusino30.
Así iremos creando una relación de foreros recomendados.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Cordoba (14 Jul 2011)

Bmbnct tienes un privado


----------



## rulinho1972 (15 Jul 2011)

*Vendo monedas de plata 12€ BDE Presidencia UE*

Tengo 55 monedas de plata del Banco de España, conmemorativas de la Presidencia Española de la UE. Aunque por el hilo sobre monedas de plata parece que no se pueden conseguir y que son un chollo para esta época de crisis necesito liquidez, así que acepto ofertas.


----------



## ProfePaco (15 Jul 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene Krugerrands de una ona y/o media onza cerca de Valencia para vender?



una subidita...


----------



## Acaparador (16 Jul 2011)

Tengo 30 monedas de 12 euros de plata del bce si alguien las quiere que me envie un MI i quedamos, tiene que se hoy, mañana o lunes por la mañana, sino las ire a canviar al banco. Las vendo por 375 euros todas son del 2009, daros prisa.


----------



## valeriocatulo (16 Jul 2011)

Hola, vendo 203 monedas de plata de 1 bolívar venezolano de 1960. Son de Ley 835 y cada una de ellas pesa 5 gramos. La mayor parte de ellas está en estado SC (Sin Circular). Preferiría la entrega en mano en Madrid o en Granada. Escucho ofertas en mi email: valeriocatulo@hotmail.com

¡Gracias!


----------



## Inversionoro (17 Jul 2011)

Acaparador dijo:


> Tengo 30 monedas de 12 euros de plata del bce si alguien las quiere que me envie un MI i quedamos, tiene que se hoy, mañana o lunes por la mañana, sino las ire a canviar al banco. Las vendo por 375 euros todas son del 2009, daros prisa.



Tienes un privado


----------



## asqueado (18 Jul 2011)

Quiero dejar constancia que le he efectuado varias compras a INVERSIONORO, de algunos cientos de karlillos, siendo todo correcto y recomendable





.


----------



## el_andorrano (18 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta onzas kookaburra 2009 y Year of the OX a 30,50

Gracias


----------



## El cid (18 Jul 2011)

Guenas.

Vendo Duros de plata del montón, limpitos y bonitos eso sí, a 18€, 25 g. 22,5 plata.

Edito para actualizar precio.


----------



## manalons (18 Jul 2011)

*Compra de Krugerrands en Madrid*

Hola sabeís de algun sitio en Madrid donde pueda comprar monedas de oro a buen precio?. Unos 10000€.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Jul 2011)

manalons dijo:


> Hola sabeís de algun sitio en Madrid donde pueda comprar monedas de oro a buen precio?. Unos 10000€.



mandale un mp a Monster


----------



## Gusman (19 Jul 2011)

manalons dijo:


> Hola sabeís de algun sitio en Madrid donde pueda comprar monedas de oro a buen precio?. Unos 10000€.



En CIODE hay veces que tienen buenos precios para algunas monedas, sobre todo Krugerrands.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Jul 2011)

buenas...¿alguien vende alguna Krugerrand 1 onza a buen precio?...


----------



## Sash (19 Jul 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Pongo a la venta onzas kookaburra 2009 y Year of the OX a 30,50
> 
> Gracias



Hola.

La lunar es de la serie II supongo, no?


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Jul 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La lunar es de la serie II supongo, no?



sip, te respondo yo que ya le he preguntado xD

La serie I no baja de 60-70€ por onza por desgracia


----------



## el_maico (21 Jul 2011)

*Compro oro y plata en Tenerife*

Hola, por si a alguien le interesa saberlo, compro oro y plata en Tenerife. Tanto joyas como monedas. Por tener una referencia, en el oro de 18 kilates ahora vendría pagando unos 23 o 23,50€ el gramo. 
Un saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Jul 2011)

Me apunto a la compra de oro en forma de joyas si es de 18kt ahora pagaría unos 24€gr, trato entre particulares.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alami (21 Jul 2011)

*Las mafias de gitanos se apropian de los negocios de ‘compro oro’ en España: estafan, manipulan los precios y hacen publicidad engañosa*

Las mafias están empezando a apropiarse del negocio de compra-venta de oro. La apertura de locales de este tipo se ha duplicado en España en lo que va de año. El 90% de estos nuevos negocios están controlados por clanes de origen gitano que operan de una manera sospechosa.

El Confidencial Digital ha podido conocer el funcionamiento de estas tiendas, que ya están siendo vigiladas de cerca por la Policía. Así operan:

Las organizaciones mafiosas gitanas ofrecen por las piezas “valores que no son reales, precios fuera de cotización”, explica un destacado empresario del sector ubicado en el distrito centro de Madrid. Estos clanes compran el oro a un precio algo más elevado que los negocios legales, lo que en principio satisface al cliente y parece originar pérdidas en el comprador. También “consiguen vender más, porque lo dejan más barato”. 

Más en:
El Confidencial Digital - Artículo - Las mafias de gitanos se apropian de los negocios de


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Jul 2011)

Buenos dias

¿Alguien vende Krugerrands?

Gracias


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Jul 2011)

Ya esta preparada la lista de precios para quien quiera visitarla:

Lista de precios


----------



## hablando_en_plata (21 Jul 2011)

Muy claro, enhorabuena.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Jul 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Ya esta preparada la lista de precios para quien quiera visitarla:
> 
> Lista de precios



Está muy bien.

Si me permites una sugerencia, si se pudiera ordenar por orden alfabético y por precio según €/gramo, ya sería más que perfecto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Jul 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Ya esta preparada la lista de precios para quien quiera visitarla:
> 
> Lista de precios



Muy bien, se actualiza sola cada x tiempo?


----------



## el_maico (21 Jul 2011)

Este artículo me parece ofensivo, xenofobo y parcial. 
Yo soy gitano y compro oro y no por ella actúo en contra de la ley, ni engaño, ni estafo, ni pertenezco a ninguna mafia ni a ningún clan.
Soy una persona normal y no me parecen juntos este tipo de comentario desprestigiando a una raza y nuestro trabajo. Hay gente honrada y deshonrada en todas partes. Ojalá el comportamientos de unos pocos se deje de ver como el una "mafia" o "clan gitano". 
De todas formas, es verdad que hay gitanos que dan pie a este tipo de comentarios, pero no se debe generalizar. 




Alami dijo:


> *Las mafias de gitanos se apropian de los negocios de ‘compro oro’ en España: estafan, manipulan los precios y hacen publicidad engañosa*
> 
> Las mafias están empezando a apropiarse del negocio de compra-venta de oro. La apertura de locales de este tipo se ha duplicado en España en lo que va de año. El 90% de estos nuevos negocios están controlados por clanes de origen gitano que operan de una manera sospechosa.
> 
> ...


----------



## el_maico (21 Jul 2011)

Hola, tengo 20 balboas de plata, que valor puede tener?
Además tengo 20 pesos mexicanos de oro, si quisiera vendértelo como lo haría?
Un saludo 



el_andorrano dijo:


> Ya esta preparada la lista de precios para quien quiera visitarla:
> 
> Lista de precios


----------



## hablando_en_plata (21 Jul 2011)

Me gustan los monedones de plata. Alguien tiene alguna de 2 onzas, cincuentin o algo así a buen precio?

Gracias

Up!!


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Jul 2011)

Buenas tardes 

Para todos los que preguntan precio los krugerrands a la gente del foro se les compran a 1140.

Gracias


----------



## Crivit (22 Jul 2011)

Hola, no sé si esta consulta debiera ir aquí. Mis disculpas si esta consulta no procede en este hilo.

Ando detrás de un par de krugerrands. Y he contactado con alguien que me los deja a 1100€ la unidad pero no tengo ni pajolera idea del tema y no me lanzo porque no me gustaría que me diesen gato por liebre. 

El vendedor se ve que entiende bastante e incluso aceptaría cambios por objetos de plata, quiero decir con esto que no es un marroquí que me los vende a la entrada de las barranquillas (perdón por los prejuicios) e incluso me ha mandado fotos de las monedas.

Qué haríais vosotros para aseguraros que no os timan? Hay mucha falsificación de krugerrands?

Gracias.


----------



## Acredito (22 Jul 2011)

Crivit dijo:


> Qué haríais vosotros para aseguraros que no os timan? Hay mucha falsificación de krugerrands?
> 
> Gracias.



No mucha. Si alguna vez has visto y tocado un krugerrand de verdad, lo debes reconocer por el peso y el sonido. Si no, lo mejor es una balanza, y mirar que cumpla con el peso, diámetro y grosor estipulado.


Size Peso
1 oz 33.930 g
1/2 oz	16.965 g
1/4 oz	8.482 g
1/10 oz	3.393 g

Size Diametro
1 oz 32.77 mm
1/2 oz	27.07 mm
1/4 oz	22.06 mm
1/10 oz	16.55 mm

Size Grosor
1 oz 2.84 mm
1/2 oz	2.215 mm
1/4 oz	1.888 mm
1/10 oz	1.35 mm


----------



## Eldenegro (22 Jul 2011)

A ver, que hay demasiadas preguntas sobre krugerrands falsos ultimamente por el foro.

Si no teneis bascula, pie de rey y lupa de aumentos para ver los grabados (y algo de conocimiento al respecto) teneis sistemas por tipo de moneda como el Fisch

Don’t buy fake gold coins. Get the Fisch. Protect your gold investment.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jul 2011)

Para verificar que un krugerrand no es falso, y casi no hay, basta con pesarlo. Por ello es mucho mejor el trato en mano. Uno puede llevarse su basculita digital y hacer todas las comprobaciones que le plazca.


----------



## Tiogelito (22 Jul 2011)

Para los novatos, hasta que empecemos a controlar, lo más seguro es acudamos a sitios de confianza: establecimientos (o foreros) de reconocido prestigio.

Por ejemplo, la primera moneda que compré (en CIODE), el vendedor me vió tan pez que sin yo pedírselo, sacó su libro de características de cada moneda, y delante de mi pesó la moneda con su báscula de precisión.


----------



## Crivit (22 Jul 2011)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, me han sido de mucha utilidad.

El trato sería en mano en su domicilio, por lo que el riesgo aparentemente es escaso ya que tendría sus señas. Creo que la mejor opción es comprar la primera moneda en una tienda especializada y adquirir material de medición y peso para hacer pruebas con la moneda y coger soltura/ seguridad para futuras adquisiciones.

Gracias, sabios consejos los vuestros.


----------



## gamusino30 (22 Jul 2011)

----- editado -----


----------



## ProfePaco (26 Jul 2011)

compro Kurgerrand de una onza o media onza... pero cerca de Valencia...


----------



## Sash (26 Jul 2011)

Hola.

Compro Australian Lunar Series II del año 2010 y 2011 (de 1 Oz). Madrid


----------



## hablando_en_plata (29 Jul 2011)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Me gustan los monedones de plata. Alguien tiene alguna de 2 onzas, cincuentin o algo así a buen precio?
> 
> Gracias!!



Arriba!!

Up!


----------



## Donmera (30 Jul 2011)

Estoy interesado en comprar lingote de oro de 250g. Ofertas?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Jul 2011)

Edito: VENDIDO


----------



## roygbiv (30 Jul 2011)

¿Alguna balanza de precisión que alguien recomiende?


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Jul 2011)

La balanza de precision son para hacer pollos de far.

Para pesar monedas cualquier balanza china te sirve.


----------



## roygbiv (30 Jul 2011)

¿Y quién ha hablado de monedas? 

Vale, vale. Anotado. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Thor122 (31 Jul 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,, aver,,, para Thor, hago muchos envios al extrangero, y te puedo decir que a Argentina,, si tu compra te ha llegado en 18 o 19 dias puedes sentirte mas que contento, pero ten un poquito de cuidadin a la hora de hablar con esa ligereza la proxima vez, yo creo que para eso estan los telefonos,, ademas cuando alguien te ha dado un codigo de seguimiento de correos en todo momento puedes por internet localizar donde esta el sobre, no entiendo el nerviosismo, y aparte por si compras mas en España este mes de Julio y el proximo de agosto,, vete pensando ya que de 18 dias nada de nada,, correos estara al 50, 60% de sus posibilidades, paga una agencia internacional de mensageria si quieres mas rapidez,, es un consejo simplemente.
> 
> Saludos.



Quiero dejar cerrado el tema. Pero el tema del posteo y todo fue porque no había recibido novedades. no confirmación de nada hasta después de mi primer posteo. Ni siquiera un mensaje diciendo lo voy a despachar tal día.
Y el pago hacia mas de 1 semana que lo había hecho. Ponte en mi lugar.
El primer post fue para pedir medios de contacto o que se comunique.
Igualmente les pido que cerremos el tema. A pesar de la demora llego todo en perfecto estado y sin pagar costos extras de aduana. Así que la recomiendo a aeryn.


----------



## Takolo (31 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> La balanza de precision son para hacer pollos de far.
> 
> Para pesar monedas cualquier balanza china te sirve.



Serán "rollos de far" ¿No? ¿O es cuestión de jerga?


----------



## gurrumino (31 Jul 2011)

Venga , no seais mojigatos ,8: pollos de far = gramos de cocaina.


----------



## Takolo (31 Jul 2011)

Cayo largo dijo:


> No hamijo, son pollos y no de estos :cook: .
> 
> Te falta preparacion para el madmas, ponte las pilas.



¡Ah! ¡Vale! Jerga de "enrrollaos".
Las pilas están puestas desde antes de que Hong Kong volviera a ser China.
Para el madmax no hará falta esa mierda. A esos enrrollaos los liquidarán los primeros. 
Como dicen por ahí: tendrá más el que menos necesite.
Y en una guerra por la supervivencia tendrá primacía el que pueda pasar comiendo sólo hierbas, pero no el que, además, se las tenga que fumar o snifar.


----------



## Sash (31 Jul 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Compro Australian Lunar Series II del año 2010 y 2011 (de 1 Oz). Madrid



Up.

Pd -> Por favor, no ensuciéis el hilo. Sólo anuncios de compra venta. Un saludo.


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ago 2011)

---- editado ----


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ago 2011)

--- editado ---


----------



## Hastur (3 Ago 2011)

Busco alguna 1/10 eagle o medio soberano. Si alguien tiene sueltas me deje un mp con precio. 

Gracias


----------



## landasurf (3 Ago 2011)

Estoy interesado en:

- 1 Soberano
- 1 Krugerrand
- 1 Moneda 100 euros oro francesa de 2010.

Si alguien tiene alguno en venta, ofertas por MP.

Gracias.


----------



## eolico (3 Ago 2011)

Quiero comprar un par de kg de oro en lingotes. Supongo que habra demanda, pero no oferta de lingotes, aunque si alguien tiene algo que me envie un MP.

Este sitio es en el que mejor referencia de precio que he encontrado:
Goldbarren 1000 Gramm | TG-Gold-Super-Markt

ademas transporte gratuito y descuento del 0.75%. Si conoceis alguno con mejor precio agradeceria la direccion de internet.


----------



## Crivit (4 Ago 2011)

eolico dijo:


> Quiero comprar un par de kg de oro en lingotes. Supongo que habra demanda, pero no oferta de lingotes, aunque si alguien tiene algo que me envie un MP.
> 
> Este sitio es en el que mejor referencia de precio que he encontrado:
> Goldbarren 1000 Gramm | TG-Gold-Super-Markt
> ...



Joder que poderío.


----------



## El cid (4 Ago 2011)

El cid dijo:


> Guenas.
> 
> Vendo Duros de plata del montón, limpitos y bonitos eso sí, a 18€, 25 g. 22,5 plata.



Todavia me quedan 50 de éstas piezas, al mismo precio.


----------



## luismarple (4 Ago 2011)

Crivit dijo:


> Joder que poderío.



Calopez, se nos ha colado un cutre en el foro, manda a seguridad.


----------



## Hastur (4 Ago 2011)

Tras los pelotazos de Nueva Rumasa y Bankia esta la gente con liquidez


----------



## Overlord (4 Ago 2011)

Vendo dos monedas Silver Eagle de los años 1996 y 1986 , las de menor tirada.

No pongo precio aquí porque tal como esta el patio no quiero editar cada 5 minutos.

Podéis dejarme ofertas por MP si hay alguien interesado. Trato en mano para Zaragoza o envío.


----------



## Crivit (4 Ago 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Calopez, se nos ha colado un cutre en el foro, manda a seguridad.



 Estoy empezando, operar con kilos me queda un poco lejos.


----------



## luismarple (4 Ago 2011)

Crivit dijo:


> Estoy empezando, operar con kilos me queda un poco lejos.



Si si... aha aha... siga hablando por favor... (mientras aprieto el boton rojo bajo la mesa como un loco).


----------



## jaws (5 Ago 2011)

Hola

A ver si me podéis echar una mano.

Por cuestiones financieras tengo que deshacerme de un par de monedas/lingotes de plata de 5kg (islas cook). El problema es que son como 5100€ cada moneda en cotización lo que hará más difícil su salida. ¿Dónde podría venderlas con la mínima pérdida de venta sobre el spot de una tienda? No me haría gracia tener que venderlas por 4500 palmando más de un 10%.


----------



## skifi (5 Ago 2011)

jaws dijo:


> Por cuestiones financieras tengo que deshacerme de un par de monedas/lingotes de plata de 5kg (islas cook). El problema es que son como 5100€ cada moneda en cotización lo que hará más difícil su salida. ¿Dónde podría venderlas con la mínima pérdida de venta sobre el spot de una tienda? No me haría gracia tener que venderlas por 4500 palmando más de un 10%.



Y acuérdate del I.V.A.


----------



## saura (5 Ago 2011)

> A ver si me podéis echar una mano.
> 
> Por cuestiones financieras tengo que deshacerme de un par de monedas/lingotes de plata de 5kg (islas cook). El problema es que son como 5100€ cada moneda en cotización lo que hará más difícil su salida. ¿Dónde podría venderlas con la mínima pérdida de venta sobre el spot de una tienda? No me haría gracia tener que venderlas por 4500 palmando más de un 10%.



Has pensado en Ebay? ya se que paypal pagas mucha comisión, pero el método de pago lo podrías hacer mediante transferencia y si el tip@ no se fía podrías hacerlo en mano tras algún acuerdo.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (5 Ago 2011)

*Mmm*

Me gustan las monedas grandes, pero lo veo jodido como inversión: en karlillos esa plata se compra por 3603 €...
En andorrano, a precio de onza 4533 €
Tienes que ofertarlo en foros numismáticos, segundamano, eBay, etc. Es posible que encuentres comprador, pero tienes que utilizar mas los canales de coleccionista que los de inversión en plata.
Creo yo.

Saludos y suerte



jaws dijo:


> Hola
> 
> A ver si me podéis echar una mano.
> 
> Por cuestiones financieras tengo que deshacerme de un par de monedas/lingotes de plata de 5kg (islas cook). El problema es que son como 5100€ cada moneda en cotización lo que hará más difícil su salida. ¿Dónde podría venderlas con la mínima pérdida de venta sobre el spot de una tienda? No me haría gracia tener que venderlas por 4500 palmando más de un 10%.


----------



## asqueado (5 Ago 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Para todo aquel que la quiera:
> 
> ...



Andorrano debes de tener a tope los MP, ya que no me admite envio, contestame estoy interesado en la moneda de armenia si te queda alguna


----------



## eolico (5 Ago 2011)

Ya veo que segun parece conoceis mis cuentas mejor que yo mismo. Esto es como los que hacen ciencia y los que hacen filosofia de la ciencia... ya veo que aqui es mas de comentar la jugada que de invertir seriamente.


----------



## Gauzon (5 Ago 2011)

Hola gente, tengo a la venta la colección de las diez monedas de 12€ de plata en Todocolección por 177€ con gastos de envío incluídos. Si estáis interesados y hacéis la compra a través del foro os lo dejo por 165€ con los gastos de envío por correo certificado incluídos.

colección completa de las 10 monedas de 12 euro | 27499989


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Ago 2011)

Pongo a la venta lote de 240 monedas de 12€ a 12,8 mas gastos de envio 


Info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Ago 2011)

Cabe, sin embargo, aun cuando las circunstancias permitan a la ley obrar, que se den fluctuaciones inter-medias. Así, por ejemplo, si, al intensificarse la fuerza productiva del trabajo, el valor de la fuerza de trabajo baja de 4 chelines a 3, o el tiempo de trabajo necesario se reduce de 8 horas a 6, puede ocurrir que el precio de la fuerza de trabajo sólo descienda a 3 chelines y 8 peniques, 3 chelines y 6 peniques, 3 chelines y 2 peniques, etc., y que, por tanto, la plusvalía sólo suba a 3 chelines y 4 peniques, 3 chelines y 6 peniques, 3 chelines y 10 peniques, etc. El grado de descenso, cuyo límite máximo son 3 chelines, depende de la gravitación relativa que ejerza la presión del capital, de una parte, y de otra la resistencia de los obreros.


----------



## jaws (5 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Habértelo pensado antes de comprar piezas de 5kg. Tu mejor/única opción es el_andorrano. Habla con el a ver a cuanto te cotiza la pieza. Si no te interesa solo puedes ofertarla en foros, eBay o algún otro canal de ventas. Es muy difícil que algún particular se interese en ese tipo de moneda como inversión a no ser que la rebajes, pero a spot no se a quien le puede interesar.



Ciertamente fue un error el haber cogido piezas tan grandes y no kookaburras u onzas sueltas. Pero lo hecho hecho está.

Gracias por el consejo



skifi dijo:


> Y acuérdate del I.V.A.



 




saura dijo:


> Has pensado en Ebay? ya se que paypal pagas mucha comisión, pero el método de pago lo podrías hacer mediante transferencia y si el tip@ no se fía podrías hacerlo en mano tras algún acuerdo.



Puede ser otro método sí, tendré que mirar las comisiones.



hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Me gustan las monedas grandes, pero lo veo jodido como inversión: en karlillos esa plata se compra por 3603 €...
> En andorrano, a precio de onza 4533 €
> Tienes que ofertarlo en foros numismáticos, segundamano, eBay, etc. Es posible que encuentres comprador, pero tienes que utilizar mas los canales de coleccionista que los de inversión en plata.
> Creo yo.
> ...



Seguiré mirando y buscaré más fórmulas.







Aparte de todo esto, he estado pensando que quizás hasta podría sacarle mejor rendimiento llevándolo a una fundición y haciendo lingotes de menor peso. Lo que no sé es cuánto podría costar fundir el lingote en otros de 500gr o similar. Alguien tiene una idea de el costo que podría llevar?

Gracias !


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Ago 2011)

Dependiendo de si eres clente habitual pero la plata andará entre 3 y 5 céntimos por gramo a refinar.





jaws dijo:


> Ciertamente fue un error el haber cogido piezas tan grandes y no kookaburras u onzas sueltas. Pero lo hecho hecho está.
> 
> Gracias por el consejo
> 
> ...


----------



## eolico (5 Ago 2011)

cuidadin dijo:


> Por aquí ha habido quien tiene lingotes de inversión. La mayoría está más acostumbrada al bullion. El problema de los lingotes de inversión es que debes estar muy seguro de que luego te los van a recomprar, porque nadie tiene obligación de reconocerlos y/o aceptarlos. Reportajes hay por ahí donde se han intentado vender, y sólo los ha aceptado la fundición que los emitió. Personalmente prefiero las onzas bullion que se aceptan en cualquier sitio, y tampoco abulta mucho dos kilos en onzazs. Imagino que conoces los sitios españoles de lingotes, a Munters y demás. Siento no poder ayudarte con eso...
> 
> Por cierto, ando a la búsqueda de unas cuantas onzas (de oro) más. Supongo que aquí nadie tendrá ganas de vender (al igual que yo) y que nadie venderá a muy buen precio, pero por si acaso lo comento.



Muchas gracias por la informacion. Nunca me he dedicado al oro (o cosas fisicas), siempre he estado en bolsa, pero hoy en dia no es un sitio para estar.

Yo pensaba que con la documentacion que entragaban los de Heraeus seria suficiente garantia de autenticidad para su venta, aunque es cierto que en lingotes pequeños tiene mas salida a la hora de vender (por eso es tambien mas caro).

No conozco los sitios españoles habituales, casi siempre he vivido fuera de España. He visto la pagina de Munters, y tiene mejores precios que la que yo encontre en Alemania, ademas Belgica no me queda muy lejos.


----------



## asqueado (5 Ago 2011)

jaws dijo:


> Ciertamente fue un error el haber cogido piezas tan grandes y no kookaburras u onzas sueltas. Pero lo hecho hecho está.
> 
> Gracias por el consejo
> 
> ...



Las fundiciones no son baratas ( gastos de crisoles de grafito grandes, sales de fundiciones, luz o gas, etc,) ya lo he dicho en alguna que otra ocasion, pero yo que tu no lo haria para deshacerte de esos 10 kgrs de monedas/lingotes de plata ( islas cook), que dices que tienes, por 3 razones:
1.-Te va a costar un precio algo elevado la fundicion.
2.-Que marca y peso van a llevar los lingotes que hagas, porque al menos ahora si tienes algun certificado puedes adjuntarlo con las moneda/lingotes que consta (islas cook).
3.- Luego el que te compre esos lingotes completamente lisos, quiere comprobar la fineza de los mismos y eso conlleva otro gasto mas ( diariamente se efectuan estafas continuas en la compra-venta de monedas, lingotes o granalla.
Creo que no realizastes una buena inversion en esos kilos de plata que comprastes, ya que son un poco complicado en venderlas. Como te han recomendado algunos foreros, intenta venderlos a traves de Ebay, Todocoleccion o incluso en el Andorrano y en algun que otro foro de numismatica, por si tienes suerte, pero lo veo muy complicado. Tambien puedes dirigirte a venderlo a Belgica, y como ultimo extremo a un platero-fundidor de piezas, que te pagara muy por debajo de spot,. ahi tienes que sopesar los gastos que se puedan producir.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ago 2011)

Además de lo que ya se ha dicho:

¿Has probado a preguntar por email a estas tiendas?
Silber Investor | 5000 Gramm Cook Islands Münzbarren im tagesaktuellen Preisvergleich | Silberbarren |Silber-Münzen | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

Lo emails no tienen ningún coste extra, es decir, que lo único que vas a emplear es algo de tiempo en redactar una carta en inglés para todos: por intentarlo no pierdes nada.

Otro sitio que se me ocurre y que creo que no se ha dicho son las tiendas de antigüedades y decoración. Es raro, pero suelen tener cosas de plata... no sé a lo mejor sale algo, no?

No sabía que hubiese tantos problemas con las de 5 Kg.


----------



## Donmera (5 Ago 2011)

Vendo lingote plata 1kg ofertas por mp.
Clic en la foto para ampliar 


Cuando se abre clic otra vez para ver con mas detalle.


----------



## alienhunter (6 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias
Si alguien quiere deshacerse de un par de soberanos, monedas de 20 fr o incluso 1/2 o 1 oz de oro de Australia o China que me envie un privado y lo hablamos.


----------



## dx3 (6 Ago 2011)

En orodirect a 1200 el kruger (10), si alguien mejora la oferta mp, thanks¡


----------



## kapandji (6 Ago 2011)

es una pregunta no malintencionada. He estado buscando información sobre estos lingotes de una onza, y se venden en muchos sitios, y no oigo nada negativo. Sabríais por qué esta más barato que el spot?
http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160631920891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
No le veo sello en la imagen......
PD: y no soy un troll que quiera venderlo, es más, acabo de comprar uno y quiero saber si he hecho bien.
un saludo

edito porque no sale el lingote en el enlace que pego. Es un lingote de plata de una onza .999 en el que sale un búfalo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (7 Ago 2011)

kapandji dijo:


> es una pregunta no malintencionada. He estado buscando información sobre estos lingotes de una onza, y se venden en muchos sitios, y no oigo nada negativo. Sabríais por qué esta más barato que el spot?
> http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160631920891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> No le veo sello en la imagen......
> PD: y no soy un troll que quiera venderlo, es más, acabo de comprar uno y quiero saber si he hecho bien.
> ...



Supongo que porque no serán de fundiciones conocidas y por lo tanto la gente se fiará menos.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (7 Ago 2011)

Con lo fácil que es comprar bullion a un vendedor reconocido (aunque sea forero : o ir al banco a por karlillos no comprendo como la gente se complica la vida con lingotes o monedas rarunas para ahorrarse cuatro euros :ouch:


----------



## Donmera (7 Ago 2011)

Donmera dijo:


> Estoy interesado en comprar lingote de oro de 250g. Ofertas?



Lo subo por si hay ofertas....


----------



## kapandji (7 Ago 2011)

como puedo verificar que es alpaca????
Si es así, y vendiendolo como plata .999 pura por lo menos lo voy a denunciar, aunque ya me la tenga que comer.
Viendo la foto es mucho más brillante, pero bueno. Referente al precio, se ha estado vendiendo todos estos días entorno al precio de una onza de plata de verdad 25-30 euros.
Recalco: como puedo verificar que no es plata auténtica???
un saludo

edito: acabo de cancelar la transferencia y preguntarle al vendedor si se trata de plata .999 o de alpaca.
En fin una para aprender, de todas maneras, que tiene de .999 de pureza.... (ya he estado leyendo en el wikipedia lo que es la alpaca, incluso he leido foros en inglés quejandose de este engaño).

PD: gracias por responder, me habeis librado de cometer una tontería mas.


----------



## pep007 (7 Ago 2011)

Pero si lo dice la onza!

fine german silver o sea alpaca


----------



## Takolo (7 Ago 2011)

Vendo duros del montón a 18€.
Entrega en mano en BCN, o Correo Certificado en península sin cargo.
Interesados contactar por MP.

*Lote completo de 75 piezas por 1.300 €.*


----------



## kapandji (7 Ago 2011)

edito: acabo de cancelar la transferencia y preguntarle al vendedor si se trata de plata .999 o de alpaca.
En fin una para aprender, de todas maneras, que tiene de .999 de pureza.... (ya he estado leyendo en el wikipedia lo que es la alpaca, incluso he leido foros en inglés quejandose de este engaño).

PD: gracias por responder, me habeis librado de cometer una tontería mas. De todas maneras pregunté después no por el chollo, sino porque pensé hasta ese momento que era normal ( se ha estado vendiendo esta semana a casi 30 euros....). No creía tampoco que fuera un chollo, simplemente un poco más barato por no estar sellado.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## Takolo (7 Ago 2011)

kapandji dijo:


> es una pregunta no malintencionada. He estado buscando información sobre estos lingotes de una onza, y se venden en muchos sitios, y no oigo nada negativo. Sabríais por qué esta más barato que el spot?
> http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160631920891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> No le veo sello en la imagen......
> PD: y no soy un troll que quiera venderlo, es más, acabo de comprar uno y quiero saber si he hecho bien.
> ...



Mira en San Google.
Wikipedia:Nickel silver, also known as German silver, Argentann, paktong, new silver, nickel brass, or alpacca (or alpaca), is a copper alloy with nickel and often ...

Buscar lo de "German silver" me evitó a mí un buen disgusto. Ese vendedor de eBay es un sinvergüenza. El título y la descripción están redactados para conducir a error.


----------



## kapandji (7 Ago 2011)

bueno... acepto la flagelación publica, pero con títulos como ; "LINGOTE DE PLATA DE UNA ONZA / INGOT GERMAN SILVER 1OZ" de .999 debeis reconocer que conduce a error.
PD: toda esta flagelación me sirve para además de haberme pillado el toro, para que no me vuelva a ocurrir.
un saludo


----------



## gamusino30 (7 Ago 2011)

Sin embargo, tampoco la escuela de Ricardo resolvió el problema; no hizo más que eludirlo. En realidad, un cierto instinto les decía a aquellos economistas burgueses que era peligroso ahondar demasiado en el candente problema de los orígenes de la plusvalía. Pero, ¿qué decir cuando, medio siglo después de Ricardo, viene Mr. John Stuart Mill y, con gran aparato, proclama su superioridad sobre los mercantilistas repitiendo, mal repetidos, los pobres subterfugios de los primeros vulgarizadores de Ricardo?


----------



## alienhunter (8 Ago 2011)

alienhunter dijo:


> Buenos dias
> Si alguien quiere deshacerse de un par de soberanos, monedas de 20 fr o incluso 1/2 o 1 oz de oro de Australia o China que me envie un privado y lo hablamos.



Sigo buscando, en principio prefiero pagar por las monedas, pero si alguno esta muy cargado de Oro y poco de Plata se puede estudiar un intercambio por Carlillos


----------



## torracollons (10 Ago 2011)

No tengo ni ide ade esto del oro pero,

Tengo unos 23 gramos de oro de unos 22 kilates (fundidos de diversos origenes)

lo vendo ya o me espero?

cuanto creeis que puedo sacar?

es mejor ir a una tienda de estas de compro oro o donde más puedo ir?

Gracias.


----------



## ProfePaco (10 Ago 2011)

Pues yo sigo queriendo comprar krugerands, de onza o media onza... pero cerca de Valencia


----------



## Arraez (10 Ago 2011)

¿A alguien le interesan 20 karlillos a 13,99? Sin funda pero muy bien conservados. Si alguien los quiere, mensaje privado. Esto vale también para cuando la plata suba en un mes, esperemos jaja. Un saludo.


----------



## Gamu (10 Ago 2011)

*Se venden 600 karlillos a 13,30*. Entrega en mano en Barcelona y alrededores. Tambien se hacen envíos a toda España con portes a cargo del comprador y pago por transferencia.

El pedido minimo aceptado es de 200 monedas. Están en su funda original, en ristras de 10 completas, y tengo de los años 2006, 2007, y 2008. 

Aprovechen caballeros, que esta oferta tiene caducidad 

Edito: revision de precio siguiendo al mercado.

VENDIDAS


----------



## Sash (11 Ago 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Compro Australian Lunar Series II del año 2010 y 2011 (de 1 Oz). Madrid




Repito una vez más.. aclaro: De plata..


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (11 Ago 2011)

Vendo 1 lingote de ORODIRECT de 100 gramos de peso. Con factura de compra y certificado. En 4.000 euros. Entrega y pago en mano en Oviedo.

También vendo 250 carlillos de plata a 13 euros la unidad, todos juntos o en lotes de 50. Misma forma de entrega y de pago.

Los interesados que me envíen un privado.

Un saludo.


----------



## japiluser (11 Ago 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> *Se venden 600 karlillos a 13,30*. Entrega en mano en Barcelona y alrededores. Tambien se hacen envíos a toda España con portes a cargo del comprador y pago por transferencia.
> 
> El pedido minimo aceptado es de 200 monedas. Están en su funda original, en ristras de 10 completas, y tengo de los años 2006, 2007, y 2008.
> 
> ...



Ais Gamu..... si estuvieras por Valencia te los compraba!


----------



## el_maico (11 Ago 2011)

Tengo una moneda de 131,5 gr de 0.925 a la venta. Son 20 balboas de panamá y las vendo en ebay.


----------



## el_maico (11 Ago 2011)

Ademas, tambien tengo 250 monedas de plata de venezuela a la venta. En total algo mas de 1.300 kg. Vendo todas las monedas por 0.80 euros el gramo.


----------



## el_maico (12 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Vendelas mas baratas en el foro, te ahorraras las comisiones de eBay y las venderas antes.



Que precio crees que estaría bien? Sinceramente, acepto tu consejo. Crees que 0,75 cent/gr estaría bien? 
Bueno si a alguien le interesan pues eso 0,75


----------



## ProfePaco (13 Ago 2011)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Pues yo sigo queriendo comprar krugerands, de onza o media onza... pero cerca de Valencia



también interesado en American Eagle, onza o media onza


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (14 Ago 2011)

Bueno, el lingote, vendido.
Me quedan 150 carlillos a 13 euros unidad, en lotes de 50.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Ago 2011)

andorrano, has quitado de la lista de compra venta las monedas de plata?


----------



## warezz (15 Ago 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> andorrano, has quitado de la lista de compra venta las monedas de plata?



Yo la veo perfectamente, navego con chrome por si te ayuda.


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Ago 2011)

warezz dijo:


> Yo la veo perfectamente, navego con chrome por si te ayuda.



Ahora si, antes no iba, solo me salio la del oro


----------



## lagoausente (18 Ago 2011)

Yo busco un par de monedas de oro de 1oz y karlitos, estoy en Madrid,


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (18 Ago 2011)

Bueno, pues otro lote vendido.
Me quedan dos lotes de 50 carlillos cada uno, con monedas de los años 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 y 2010.
En principio están reservados a un forero, con lo que estoy a la espera y de momento lo doy todo por vendido.
Informo a quien interese que la primera semana de septiembre pongo a disposición para venta VEINTICINCO LOTES de 50 carlillos cada uno de los años 2009 y 2010. Al mismo precio de 13 euros por carlillo (en lotes de 50). Entrega y pago como siempre en mano.
Un saludo.


----------



## CoyoteCojo (19 Ago 2011)

Les vendo unas monedas de plata de 2 onzas de plata pura cada una , tienen a Emiliano Zapata al frente y una tiene el calendario azteca en el reverso y la otra una aguila devorando una serpiente con ambas alas abiertas, son monedas muy bonitas y difiles de conseguir, estan en buenas condiciones. Me encuentro en México por lo que el envío costaría unos 15 euros por las monedas quiero 100 euros por cada una.
Algun interesado?


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Ago 2011)

Por tanto, si hemos visto que en el valor de la fuerza de trabajo y de la plusvalía no puede darse ningún cambio absoluto de magnitud sin que cambien sus magnitudes relativas, de ello se desprende que sus magnitudes relativas de valor no pueden cambiar sin que cambie la magnitud absoluta de valor de la fuerza de trabajo.


----------



## Trasgo (19 Ago 2011)

Lo primero, y ya que es mi primer mensaje, un saludo para todos los miembros de este foro. lo segundo enviar un abrazo a CADAdiasoy+RICO! por ayudarme con los problemas iniciales al darme de alta, tener acceso y permisos a los foros. 

Dispongo de medio kilo de oro en un único lingote con su certificado de fundición (INDUMETAL - good delivery) del que me quería deshacer, en parte por necesidad y en parte porque ya he ganado bastante dinero con él. La semana que viene emprenderé viaje a Bruselas para liquidarlo (precio de spot - 0,6% premium actualmente 20.785 Euros)... ya os contaré cómo es la venta cuando vuelva, que parece que hay varios foreros interesados. tambien llevaré a vender alguna moneda de 80.000 pts de oro que tengo en colección. 

En definitiva, que si algún forero se quiere ahorrar más de mil euros en la compra de medio kilo de oro...que me lo diga. Yo se lo dejaría al mismo precio que lo voy a vender en Bruselas, esto es... Spot - 0,6%. el precio del spot se podría pactar en el momento de que se cierre el trato o en el momento de la transación, que será en Santander, porque no me voy a desplazar para que luego el comprador no me aparezca. 

Las comunicaciones casi las prefiero directamente por este foro, pero os facilito mi mail 
por si tenéis alguna duda cesargonal@yahoo.es 

Un fuerte abrazo para todos los foreros..


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (19 Ago 2011)

Hola, quisiera vender lote de 30 "pakillos" .

De los "pakillos" no pongo fotos porque ya los conocemos todos, estan circulados pero en buen estado.
Precio del lote 360 euros mas gastos de envio.
Si a alguien le interesa y se fia de un pompero comuniquemelo por privado.

*(VENDIDAS)*


----------



## galan1987 (19 Ago 2011)

*vendo un lote de 90 karlillos*

vendo 90 carlillos en su funda tal como salen del banco por 14.5 euros.
Estoy por la zona de Malaga para hacer el trato en mano pero los puedo enviar.
saludos


----------



## Sash (19 Ago 2011)

Hola.

Compro Australian Lunar Series II del año 2010 y 2011 (de 1 Oz y de plata). Madrid

Nadie tiene esas monedas o que? Me sorprende.


----------



## Peluche (19 Ago 2011)

*Lingotes Plata u Oro en venta en Barcelona ??*

Hola a todos

Hay alguien que tenga algun lingote en venta ( precintado y con certificado )

Si hay alguien interesado por favor mandarme mensaje o correo

Buen finde o


----------



## Peluche (19 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo tengo, pero no te mando MP porque se que no tienes ningun interes en comprar.



Pues vaya, por culpa de tu respuesta he llamado a GAMU :, ya que creia que eras el :8:

En fin...un poco temerario ( por ser suave ) en tus afirmaciones si que eres, y mas sin ni siquiera conocerme...

S2


----------



## Peluche (19 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Te estaba tomando el pelo, no tengo lingotes a la venta, sino estarian anunciados.
> 
> Saludos



No pasa nada....., eso si he quedado como un tonto ), de todas formas
no hay mal que por bien no venga, he conocido telefonicamente a Gamu

S2 y buen finde...


----------



## Thor122 (20 Ago 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Compro Australian Lunar Series II del año 2010 y 2011 (de 1 Oz y de plata). Madrid
> 
> Nadie tiene esas monedas o que? Me sorprende.



Si estas muy interesado y no te importan los costos de envió ni las demoras. (australia-argentina- Madrid) te averiguo con vs dealers amigos australianos cotización . + costo de envió y después vemos porque me los podes cambiar.


----------



## Josebs (20 Ago 2011)

hola, buenas a todos, estoy mirando de comprarle unas onzillas al andorrano, alguno me puede decir que gastos de envio tiene porke he mirado en su web pero no los pone, gracias.


----------



## calimero215 (20 Ago 2011)

Los gastos de envio del andorrano son 12 euros. Pero si compras algo mas de cantidad ya es por el tema del peso pues pasa a 19 euros que es lo que me costaron por 78 onzas.

Un saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Ago 2011)

Pongo a la venta 25 Pakillos a 14€ mas envio

Info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## El cid (21 Ago 2011)

Veo andorrano que en tu web ya no tienes precios de compra en monedas de plata.
¿Ya no compras? :S


----------



## Overlord (21 Ago 2011)

El cid dijo:


> Veo andorrano que en tu web ya no tienes precios de compra en monedas de plata.
> ¿Ya no compras? :S



Si que compra, igual estáis mirando la antigua.

Lista de precios

Ahora mismo, karlillos a 14,10 los paga.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Ago 2011)

El cid dijo:


> Veo andorrano que en tu web ya no tienes precios de compra en monedas de plata.
> ¿Ya no compras? :S



Es un fallo de la pagina con compatibilidad del firefox, no muestra la lista de compra-venta de plata.


----------



## El cid (21 Ago 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Es un fallo de la pagina con compatibilidad del firefox, no muestra la lista de compra-venta de plata.



*Edito para responder aqui a el andorrano y no ensuciar mucho el hilo:*

A mi no me muestra los precios de compra de monedas plata ni firefox ni explorer.

Lista de precios

Solo sale la lista de precios de monedas de oro, hace unos dias otro forero dijo lo mismo y que luego si que le funcionó, yo entonces la veia perfectamente.
¿Tienes duendes en la pagina? 

Otra cosa que me hizo dudar es que en la seccion ¿que compramos?, no se hace referencia a la plata.


----------



## el_andorrano (22 Ago 2011)

Buenos dias

¿Utilizando que navegador no os sale? A mi con explorer me sale y en Iphone y Android tambien lo he probado.

Gracias


----------



## gurutinho (22 Ago 2011)

Buenas Andorrano,

pues a mi con el explorer y el iPhone me sale, pero con Firefox no.

Un saludo!


----------



## RANGER (22 Ago 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> ¿Utilizando que navegador no os sale? A mi con explorer me sale y en Iphone y Android tambien lo he probado.
> 
> Gracias



Con Firefox me sale solo la lista de _los horos_.

Con Epiphany sale la plata también.


----------



## carlosmartinez (22 Ago 2011)

Vendo 30 karlillos de 2010 a 13€. Van en ristas de 10 y con plástico.

Edito: reservadas


----------



## Peluche (22 Ago 2011)

carlosmartinez dijo:


> Vendo 30 karlillos de 2010 a 13€. Van en ristas de 10 y con plástico.



Te acabo de mandar un privado

S2


----------



## carlosmartinez (22 Ago 2011)

Peluche dijo:


> Te acabo de mandar un privado
> 
> S2



Contestado


----------



## Comtat_Gran (22 Ago 2011)

Hola,

Cambio un lingote Pan American de plata .999 de 10 onzas por 25 karlillos enfundados. 

Saludos


----------



## Vize (22 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A la venta:
> 
> - Lingote de oro 1 gramo, 999.9 (refineria IAR). Good delivery. Con certificado y nº de serie. Precio 41,50 euros.
> - Lingote de oro 1 gramo, 999.9 (refineria IAR). Good delivery. Con certificado y nº de serie. Precio 41,50 euros.
> ...



JP Morgan te mandará un privado en breve


----------



## Sash (22 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> A la venta a la cotización actual no. Y con entrega en madrid tampoco.



Hola.

En ningún mometo he dicho que compre a precio de spot y haga sólo tratos en Madrid. Si tiene alguna oferta, hágamela saber. Gracias. Un saludo.



Thor122 dijo:


> Si estas muy interesado y no te importan los costos de envió ni las demoras. (australia-argentina- Madrid) te averiguo con vs dealers amigos australianos cotización . + costo de envió y después vemos porque me los podes cambiar.



Hola. Prefiero conseguirlas en Europa, algún sitio habrá a precios interesantes. Gracias de todas formas. Un saludo.


----------



## patilltoes (23 Ago 2011)

vize dijo:


> jp morgan te mandará un privado en breve



muahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahhah


----------



## Alexander the Grape (23 Ago 2011)

hola familia, tengo unos bolivares de plata de 1965-1967 ¿alguien interesado? me molaria hacer un trade con ellas

1 Bolivar aos 1954, 1960, 1965 y 1967 - Monedas de Venezuela


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (24 Ago 2011)

*Plata y oro de la FNMT*

Hola a todos, aunque llevo unos meses registrado este es mi primer mensaje.
Resulta que tengo por casa varias colecciones de las que ha sacado la FNMT y me gustaría saber si me podéis dar unos precios aproximados de por cuanto podría venderlas.
Se que las colecciones en si son una cagada, pero por lo menos creo que se les podría sacar el precio de la plata y el oro. Si estoy equivocado estoy preparado para recibir palos.
A continuación os enumero las colecciones y los pesos de cada una:

-Historia de la peseta, plata de 925 milésimas, 550,82 gr en total y 509,5 gr de plata
-Historia de la moneda española, plata de 925 milésimas 445,8 gr en total y 412,36 gr de plata
-Arras reales, plata de 925 milésimas, 87,36 gr en total y 80,8 gr de plata
-Moneda de 100 ecus de oro, contiene una onza de oro y 3,1 gr de plata
Todas vienen en su estuche y con el certificado de la FNMT.

Si ademas de decirme el precio aproximado alguien esta interesado en comprar algo estoy abierto a ofertas.
Un saludo


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (24 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Esas colecciones son una maravilla. Si las vas a vender a spot en 2 dias las tienes colocadas.



La de oro tengo una idea de por cuanto podría venderla; Cuanto crees que podría pedir por las colecciones de plata?


----------



## patilltoes (24 Ago 2011)

En ebay las venden por 1400€ (http://***.ebay.es/100-Ecus-1989-Carlos-V-Oro-F-N-M-T-EXCELENTE-/390341797002?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item5ae22f248a). Por si te sirve de algo.

Y añado: no creo que tengas problemas en sacar el spot de los metales. Mas alla, ni idea, no conozco ese mercado.


----------



## mk73 (24 Ago 2011)

""Esas colecciones son una maravilla. Si las vas a vender a spot en 2 dias las tienes colocadas""

gamusino30, serán una maravilla aqui porque lo que es en el mundillo numismático NO LAS QUIERE NADIE.
Es más, ni se consideran monedas, ni tienen interés numismático... ni a peso te las compran.

Sé de gente que compro esas colecciones y luego se las vió negras para poder venderlas pues en ningún lado se las querían comprar... ni vendiendolas a peso de plata.

Pero si aqui tienen salida enseguida, a más de uno lo voy dirigir aqui para que las venda.


----------



## mk73 (24 Ago 2011)

la de 100 ecu de oro pues se salvaría de todo el lote ese. 

Una cosa es precio compra y otra precio venta. Para comprar pues te van a pedir lo que apuntaba otro forero unos 1400, o a veces se sube un poco más y si vas a una casa numismática pues fijo que se sube más jejeje.
Para vender pues si la onza está a unos 1200 y algo, pues pon que te pagasen 1000-1100 euro. No tiene intereés numismático pues sacarón en su día una tirada muy abultada... se encuenta con facilidad y hasta por muchos ni se considera moneda ni entra tampoco en monedas conmemorativas.


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (25 Ago 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> la de 100 ecu de oro pues se salvaría de todo el lote ese.
> 
> Una cosa es precio compra y otra precio venta. Para comprar pues te van a pedir lo que apuntaba otro forero unos 1400, o a veces se sube un poco más y si vas a una casa numismática pues fijo que se sube más jejeje.
> Para vender pues si la onza está a unos 1200 y algo, pues pon que te pagasen 1000-1100 euro. No tiene intereés numismático pues sacarón en su día una tirada muy abultada... se encuenta con facilidad y hasta por muchos ni se considera moneda ni entra tampoco en monedas conmemorativas.



Pues no se cuales son tus conocimientos numismaticos pero los 100 ecus de carlos V tuvieron una tirada de 10.000 y eso en términos numismaticos no es una tirada muy abultada, para nada.
Por otro lado es evidente que no se considera moneda (no por muchos, sino por nadie) ya que el ecu nunca fue una moneda de curso legal.

Pero hablando del tema que nos ocupa y como dije en mi primer comentario, se que no tiene valor numismatico pero lo que también se es que no voy a vender ni la plata ni el oro por debajo del spot, para eso prefiero quedármelas hasta que los billetes no valgan mas que el papel del que están hechos


----------



## mk73 (25 Ago 2011)

foton dijo:


> Pues no se cuales son tus conocimientos numismaticos pero los 100 ecus de carlos V tuvieron una tirada de 10.000 y eso en términos numismaticos no es una tirada muy abultada, para nada.
> Por otro lado es evidente que no se considera moneda (no por muchos, sino por nadie) ya que el ecu nunca fue una moneda de curso legal.
> 
> Pero hablando del tema que nos ocupa y como dije en mi primer comentario, se que no tiene valor numismatico pero lo que también se es que no voy a vender ni la plata ni el oro por debajo del spot, para eso prefiero quedármelas hasta que los billetes no valgan mas que el papel del que están hechos





pues si tanto sabes de numismatica para que narices preguntas o pones ese post???
de juzgado de guardia lo tuyo

ps: la tirada fue de cien mil monedas y fijo que aqui se quedaron el 90 por cierto... para las de plata se llego a las 250.000 y 500.000... vamos que sacaron como churros. Y sin salida de venderse fuera.
En un principio en el anyo 1991 o 1992 en los catalogos, hasta en el Kramer, se incluian en el apartado de moneda conmemorativa o sea que se aceptaba como moneda (monotiforme)
luego conforme han pasado los anyos han caido en el olvido y pasan a ser medallas o inventos, imagino como la moneda EURO se ha quedado implantada y en sus inicios , anyo 1989 o 1990, pues aun no existia el EURO como moneda y sacaron este invento del ECU para sacar pasta


----------



## mk73 (25 Ago 2011)

diez mil monedas mmm que para una pieza o invento de ese estilo, no esta mal... lo dicho a peso de oro y sin interes

he puesto este mensaje que luego no me vaya a tirar de las orejas


----------



## Violator (25 Ago 2011)

*Compro Krugerrands*

Hola a todos,

Estoy interesado en comprar 12 Krugerrands de 1 Oz. de cualquier anyo en "mint condition" si es posible 

Saludos.


----------



## Solido_borrado (25 Ago 2011)

¿El andorrano es de fiar? Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net

¿Para comprar unas filarmonicas de plata y unos krugerrands conoceis algún sitio web mejor que este?


----------



## mk73 (25 Ago 2011)

A mi no me des explicaciones que yo no soy el de las monedas. Daselas al vendedor hombre. Yo le he dado mi opinion y mi consejo, tu puedes hacer lo mismo. No me vendas la moto que yo no las voy a comprar. Y muy raro seria que no las vendiese a spot pero solo es una opinion a falta de un criterio mejor de algun ejperto en la materia.

PD: Las discusiones y debates sobre tiradas y sobre lo listo que soy en mis conocimientos de monedas al hilo de "hablemos de monedas" aqui se viene a comprar y vender.[/QUOTE]


ok, tranquilo hombre. No te daba explicaciones solo aclaraba terminos pues si mas de uno que entra aqui lee tu comentario que son una ""maravilla"" y se piensan que es un chollo eso; que luego sepa que no las quiere nadie y pese a ser acunyadas en la fnmt carecen de interes numismatico ni de ningun tipo de revalorizacion (unico la plata que llevan) 

tampoco te vendo la moto ni a ti ni a nadie; no pongas palabras que yo no he dicho. Gracias 

vega que pases un buen dia

ps: en el hospital se utiliza mucho "plantaben" te ira muy bien tomarlo


----------



## manalons (25 Ago 2011)

Doy fe que el andorrano es muy de fiar despues de varias compras.


----------



## inver (25 Ago 2011)

Compro Maples, Nuggets, Eagles o Krugers, pago lo mismo que Munters.
Máximo 1.230€
Solo tratos directos en Madrid.

EDITO: Ya estoy cubierto


----------



## carlosmartinez (25 Ago 2011)

Vendo 7 maples a 30,50 la onza, son del 2011

Edito: vendido


----------



## Violator (26 Ago 2011)

Violator dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy interesado en comprar 12 Krugerrands de 1 Oz. de cualquier anyo en "mint condition" si es posible
> 
> Saludos.



Any offer? :fiufiu:


----------



## 123456 (26 Ago 2011)

inver dijo:


> Compro Maples, Nuggets, Eagles o Krugers, pago lo mismo que Munters.
> Máximo 1.230€
> Solo tratos directos en Madrid.
> 
> EDITO: Ya estoy cubierto



Voy a probar yo ahora a ver si hay suerte.

Compo onzas de oro al mismo precio que las compran en munters

Interesados ponerse en contacto por mp

(solo monedas de onza)

EDITO:tratos en mano en Madrid.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Ago 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Voy a probar yo ahora a ver si hay suerte.
> 
> Compo onzas de oro al mismo precio que las compran en munters
> 
> ...



user 100% de fiar


----------



## 123456 (26 Ago 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> user 100% de fiar



Muchas gracias, igualmente digo de ti.
Saludos.


----------



## ProfePaco (26 Ago 2011)

Pues yo interesado en monedas de media onza.....


----------



## El cid (27 Ago 2011)

Vendo Duros de plata , a 18€, 25 g. 22,5 plata.


----------



## activex (28 Ago 2011)

*Vendo lingotillos de 2 grs. Argor - Heraeus*

Hola, tengo " 4 " lingotillos de 2grs. de oro Argor - Heraeus ( con certificado legal como su correspondiente factura de compra ) que quisiera vender, escucho ofertas, soy de Valencia por si alguien este interesado y quiera verlo.

Atentamente un saludo


Jorge


----------



## racional (29 Ago 2011)

me gustaria comprar una kokaburra de 1 kg, debe molar tener ese monedón,

tambien una nugget australiana de oro 1 oz


----------



## Gusman (29 Ago 2011)

Podria estar interesado en comprar una moneda de 1kg de plata. Escucho ofertas.


----------



## necho (29 Ago 2011)

Sash dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En ningún mometo he dicho que compre a precio de spot y haga sólo tratos en Madrid. Si tiene alguna oferta, hágamela saber. Gracias. Un saludo.
> 
> ...



Te mando un MP.


----------



## Sash (29 Ago 2011)

necho dijo:


> Te mando un MP.



Y yo otro, jeje.


----------



## Perchas (31 Ago 2011)

Compro 5 Onzas de Oro, Maples, Philarmonicas, Nuggets, Eagles o Krugers, pago igual que Munters. en Madrid

Mandar mensaje privado.

saludos.


----------



## racional (31 Ago 2011)

parece que nadie esta vendiendo oro aqui


----------



## PutinReReloaded (31 Ago 2011)

Alguien ofrece oro en mano en Oviedo?


----------



## alienhunter (31 Ago 2011)

racional dijo:


> parece que nadie esta vendiendo oro aqui



Se va a tener que cambiar el Titulo del post por "Hilo para la compra venta de plata y la compra de oro entre foreros" jejeje


----------



## PalPueblo (31 Ago 2011)

Putin no das clases particulares por Oviedo? o viniste pa San Mateo?


----------



## Trollaco del copón (31 Ago 2011)

Compro oro acuñado, en orden de preferencia:
Philarmonics, Nuggets, Maple Leafs, Pandas, Lunares, Krugerrands

1/2, 1/4, 1/10 de onzas

En Valencia trato directo precio compra Munters (negociable)

Edito onzas enteras de momento no hasta que no tenga la nueva balanza


----------



## racional (31 Ago 2011)

cuanto pagariais por una kokaburra de 1 onza? y de 10 onzas?, y de 1 kilo?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (31 Ago 2011)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Putin no das clases particulares por Oviedo? o viniste pa San Mateo?



Vine a enseñái la fía a mió pá. A San Mateo perdónolu.


----------



## Hastur (1 Sep 2011)

*Vendo material*

Editado vendido


----------



## Depeche (1 Sep 2011)

Vendo 3 tubos de 20 filarmónicas del 2008 (34 euros cada una X 20=680 euros cada tubo)
10 Silver Eagle del 2009( a 35 euros cada una)=350 euros las 10.

No penseis mal,sigo confiando en que la plata va a subir mucho, vendo estas monedillas porque se me ha gripado la moto y voy a comprarme otra nueva, y evidentemente no pienso financiarla,prefiero pagarla al contado, y puesto que la semana pasada metí gran parte de mi liquidez en una empresa de bolsa y todavía no ha alcanzado el objetivo de venta, pues prefiero vender unas cuantas onzas para tener la liquidez que me falta para la moto. Es lo bueno de tener el dinero en monedas en lugar de en el banco.
Sigo pensando que para el dia 19 de Septiembre podemos alcanzar los 50 dolares en la plata.

Si alguien está interesado que me envíe privado. Soy de Barcelona.


----------



## IzsI (1 Sep 2011)

te mando MP


----------



## Depeche (1 Sep 2011)

En principio ya estan reservadas, que rápido. Lo siento por los que me han enviado el privado y han llegado tarde,he utilizado el orden de llegada de mensaje privado para ser justo. Si pongo alguna más a la venta contactaré con los que se han quedado sin poder comprar, por orden de preferencia.


----------



## greenspanator (1 Sep 2011)

Compro tres onzas (Kruger, Maple, Panda, Eagle) y 3 vrenelis/napoleones a precio de compra de Munters + 3%. Trato en Madrid.

Edito: *Estoy servido.*


----------



## debianita (1 Sep 2011)

Conio! el oro no se come, que alguien venda argo  (a spot o algo por debajo)


----------



## Comtat_Gran (2 Sep 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Cambio un lingote Pan American de plata .999 de 10 onzas por 25 karlillos enfundados.
> 
> Saludos




Visto que nadie parece interesado, qué tal si lo dejamos en 24 k12 a cambio del lingote de 10 oz?

Saludos


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (2 Sep 2011)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Visto que nadie parece interesado, qué tal si lo dejamos en 24 k12 a cambio del lingote de 10 oz?
> 
> Saludos



Según mi criterio no es un trato razonable, quieres cambiar 310 grs de plata por casi 400 grs de plata 999 con el añadido de la liquidez inmediata, mentalidad hispanistaní, un buen trato es win-win.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (2 Sep 2011)

CALEIDOSCOPIO dijo:


> Según mi criterio no es un trato razonable, quieres cambiar 310 grs de plata por casi 400 grs de plata 999 con el añadido de la liquidez inmediata, mentalidad hispanistaní, un buen trato es win-win.



No me seas exagerado! Los 24 karlillos son 12 onzas aproximadamente o 288 euros si miramos el facial. En plata .925 sí que el peso es mayor, pero el lingote tiene el añadido en que va todo de una pieza y es plata pura. No sé, puede que le interese a alguien aunque reconozco que es difícil. Pero bueno, tras un poco de regateo puede que la cosa acabe en 20 k12 por el lingote jeje.

Es sólo una posibilidad, la otra sería vender el lingote a 300 euros y ya me buscaré la vida para conseguir los karlillos.

Saludos


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Sep 2011)

Hmm... estaria interesado en intercambiar kookaburras de 1 oz para ir completando la coleccion. Tengo 1 x 1991, 1 x 1992 y 1 x 2001 para canjear por si a alguien le interesa. O si quiere maples de los juegos de invierno (tanto version del jugador de hockey como del aguila)


----------



## Renovatio (3 Sep 2011)

Me ha entrado una cosilla que puedo dejar a buen precio (a spot, vaya) a los shurmanos foreros. Un set de monedas de 10 Francos, la colección completa de fechas de 1965 a 1973.
Datos:
Gadoury 813. 9 Monedas, 25 gramos por moneda, pureza .900 , Total 6,51 onzas de plata pura.
A 30,40€/onza el spot, en el momento en el que escribo: Total 197,90 euros.

Por 200€, con envío por SEUR 24H incluido a toda España, previo pago por transferencia bancaria o ingreso en cuenta. 

Por supuesto, garantizo su autenticidad, y si, incluye la del 73 que solo salia en carteras.
Unas monedas preciosas. Ah, y en estado SC o SC- , ver fotos. 














Dudas o lo que sea, MP al canto ^_^ Saludos, y gracias, Ren.


----------



## Trasgo (3 Sep 2011)

*yo sí que vendo oro*

Para los foreros que os quejáis de que nadie vende oro y sólo plata yo dispongo de lingotes "good delivery" de orispania indumetal con su número de serie y certificado. 

Los de medio kilo los vendo a spot - 0,5% 

Los de 100 gramos los vendo a spot. 

El canje en mano en Santander para lingotes de 500 gr, y para los pequeños, previa transferencia bancaria, se envían por SEUR o en mano en Santander

No quiero oír a ningún forero más que no se vende oro.

No vendo más monedas porque me quedo sin mi colección, abusones.


----------



## CASPOSO (3 Sep 2011)

compro anillos de barby y de hello kitty de plastico con una pureza minima del 98% por su puesto a precio de spot 

ala , ya he ido de listo


----------



## Renovatio (3 Sep 2011)

Lote de monedillas gabachas vendido. Thanks.


----------



## El cid (3 Sep 2011)

Vendo Duros de plata , a 18,50 €, 25 g. pureza .900, son 22,5 plata.


----------



## islandttt (4 Sep 2011)

*Lista Venta Plata*

Lista en Venta (Plata)

- 1 tubo de 20 filarmónicas del 2008 (34 euros cada una X 20=680 euros cada tubo)
- 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (35 euros cada una)
- 2 New World Order 2009 Onza Plata .999 Tirada: Solo 5000. Diametro 4cm. (69 euros cada uno)
- 1 Austria 2 Schilling EF 1928 Franz Schubert Peso 12gr. Diametro 3 cm (10 euros)
- 1 Noruega 10 Kroner EF 1814 - 1964 Conmemorativa Peso 21gr. Diametro 3,5 cm (18 euros, precio spot)
- Austria 2 Coronas 1912,1913 EF peso 10gr. diametro 2,7 cm (9 euros cada una , precio spot)
- Bufalo Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4cm.(36 euros)
- 1929 Indian Replica Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head "Liberty" Rev: Eagle SC Diametro 4cm.(36 euros)
- 1929 Indian Replica with Bufalo Plata Onza .999 Anv: Indian Head Rev: Bufalo SC Diametro 4 cm.(36 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Gorch Fock" Alemania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (34 euros)
- Coleccion Alemana Barcos de Mundo "Tovarishch" Ucrania .999 Calidad Proof Diametro 4cm. (34 euros)
- 5 Francos Belgica Año 1873 MBC+++ Excelente Estado de Conservacion Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7 cm (19,50 euros, por debajo del spot)
- Britannia 2009 2 Libras SC Onza .999 (46 euros)
- 1944 Mexico Un Peso EF Peso 12gr. (12 euros)
- Tailandia 20 Baht 1963 Conmemorativa Rama IX EF Peso 19,6gr Diametro 3,45 cm Tirada muy limitada (18 euros)
- 2 Kookaburra 2009 Australia .999 SC (41 euros cada una)
- 1 Panda 2009 10 Yuan .999 SC (55 euros)
- Holanda 21/2 Gulden 1959 XF Peso 15gr. (11 euros, spot)
- 1 koala 2009 Australia .999 SC (39 euros)
- 5 Francos Francia 1962 SC Peso 12 gr. (10 euros, spot)
- 10 Francos Francia 1968 SC Peso 25 gr. Diametro 3,7cm. (23 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 F Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros, spot)
- Alemania 10 Marcos 1972 FFF Olimpiadas Munich SC Peso 15,3gr. Diametro 3,3cm. (9,50 euros. spot)
- Peru 5000 Soles "Huascar" 1979 Onza SC Escasa Diametro 4cm. (42 euros)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. XF++ (22,5 euros, spot)
- Peru Un Sol 1916 Peso 25gr. 9 decimos Diametro 3,7 cm. SC (29 euros)
- Lingote Plata Pura 10 Onzas .999 (310 euros, spot)

Invierto en metales preciosos por seguridad. Ahora necesito efectivo por eso vendo algunas monedas. En cuanto a la plata, el oro y el platino, os dire que seguiran subiendo, es claro que si no necesitara liquidez no las venderia.

Soy de Barcelona. Cualquier duda o consulta un MP.
No realizo entrega en mano, solo envios atraves de mensajeria o correo certificado.
Formas de Pago: Transferencia Bancaria, Ingreso en Efectivo
Envio: Mensajeria Urgente o Correo Certificado a cargo del comprador. 

Ya actualizare las de oro y platino.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Sep 2011)

islandttt dijo:


> Lista en Venta (Plata)
> 
> - 1 tubo de 20 filarmónicas del 2008 (34 euros cada una X 20=680 euros cada tubo)
> - 4 Maple Leaf Vancouver "Totem" 2009 (35 euros cada una)
> ...



Suerte en la venta, pero siendo nuevo, con 7 mensajes, y sin trato en mano, te costara MUCHO vender algo.... salvo que envies primero y luego cobres.

Un saludo.


----------



## Chacolin (4 Sep 2011)

Hola, me acabo de inscribir en el foro después de leeros algún tiempo.

Os pido consejo sobre qué pedir por esto, ya que necesito venderlas pero no regalarlas

- Soberano de oro de 1925.







- Moneda conmemorativa de la llegada del hombre a la Luna del año adquirida en un banco el año del evento (1969).

Como la de la foto pero en oro.













El Soberano es moneda (tiene estrias en el canto). La del Apolo 11 se vendió en formato moneda pero ambas están adaptadas para medalla (colgaban de una pulsera). Las fotos son orientativas, para saber de qué monedas se trata. Carezco de cámara y mi móvil es antigüo y su resolución es insuficiente para este tipo de cosas.

¿Me decís el valor aproximado?. Caso de algún interesado del foro y dada la fecha de mi reciente registro, la venta sería en mano en Murcia ciudad.

Gracias por anticipado y saludos.


----------



## chak4l (4 Sep 2011)

Hola estaria interesado en comprar monedas de 1/10 kruggers o pandas, si alguien tiene trato en mano en Madrid, o si alguien sabe de algun sitio que los consiga baratillos


----------



## sinmas (5 Sep 2011)

Chacolin dijo:


> Hola, me acabo de inscribir en el foro después de leeros algún tiempo.
> 
> Os pido consejo sobre qué pedir por esto, ya que necesito venderlas pero no regalarlas
> 
> ...



El soberano tiene 7,9881 gr de oro 22K. Esto equivale a 7,3224 gr de oro 24K.
Con esto ya puedes poner un precio, ya que aqui no se valora el valor numismatico.

De la otra ni idea.

Un saludo.


----------



## Chacolin (5 Sep 2011)

sinmas dijo:


> El soberano tiene 7,9881 gr de oro 22K. Esto equivale a 7,3224 gr de oro 24K.
> Con esto ya puedes poner un precio, ya que aqui no se valora el valor numismatico.
> 
> De la otra ni idea.
> ...



De verdad, muchas gracias. No sabía que el Soberano era de 22k. La otra es más un valor coleccionista porque su peso no es gran cosa, viene a ser como una moneda de 5 ctm. de €.

Reitero, muy agradecido


----------



## alkalino (5 Sep 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Suerte en la venta, pero siendo nuevo, con 7 mensajes, y sin trato en mano, te costara MUCHO vender algo.... salvo que envies primero y luego cobres.
> 
> Un saludo.






La verdad que con las condiciones que pone....*mucha confianza no da*.
Si alguien se aventura y hace algun trato positivo que al menos lo comunique.


----------



## relojes21 (6 Sep 2011)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro por eso las transacciones me gustaria hacerlas en mano.
Soy de Barcelona, vendo mayoritariamente plata:

.100 pesetas Franco 13.5€/u x 20u
.12 euros 15€/u x 50u
. 5 Pesetas 22€/u x 10u
.50 Francos 26€/u x 30u


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Sep 2011)

Vendo granalla de plata .999 a cotizacion Spot -25€


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## estrajiña (8 Sep 2011)

Hola a todos:
Espero para la semana que viene tres moneda de una onza año del dragón LunarII (plata).
Si alguien de Málaga esta interesado, el precio seria 68,27e mas la mitad de los gastos de envío(15e). También podría cambiarla por una onza año del conejo mas 15e.
Pd
Gracias a PutinReReloaded, puntodecontrol, Monstersspeculator, gamusino30 y algunos mas por vuestra aportaciones.


----------



## necho (9 Sep 2011)

*15x Kookaburra 2009 1 oz Plata 999 encapsuladas (Vendidas!)*

Para la venta:

(Vendidas) *15x Kookaburra 2009 1 oz Plata 999* en capsulas originales y en su rollo original también. Impecables (ver fotos al final). 

Precio total de las 15 monedas puestas en casa mediante correo certificado y asegurado:

*595.5* EUR (envío incluido)

También se podría vender unidades sueltas con una ligera variación del precio (por favor consultar).

Si estáis interesados en alguna otra moneda no dudéis en preguntar.

PD: Entrega en mano también es posible con su consecuente descuento en el precio. Provincia de Alicante o Murcia.


----------



## sinmas (10 Sep 2011)

Todo solucionado.

Edito.


----------



## islandttt (10 Sep 2011)

alkalino dijo:


> La verdad que con las condiciones que pone....*mucha confianza no da*.
> Si alguien se aventura y hace algun trato positivo que al menos lo comunique.



Vendia en Ebay y en TC (todocoleccion). Si alguien desea entrega en mano no tengo problema. Aunque vivo en provincia, y no creo que sea facil para que alguien se acerque.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (10 Sep 2011)

Me parece que el hilo está jodido, no me deja acceder a la última página aunque veo que hay nuevos post...
¿le ocurre a alguien más?
Edito como digo más abajo el problema parece ser el navegador


----------



## El cid (10 Sep 2011)

Todavia me quedan duros (5 pesetas) de plata, a 19 €, moneda de 25 g. (pureza .900), son 22,5 gramos de plata pura.

Platita española a muy buen precio.

EDITO:
*Vendidas las previstas, pronto volveré a poner a la venta mas duros.
Gracias a los interesados y comprador.*


----------



## Trollaco del copón (10 Sep 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues yo veo la última página, estoy leyendo tu post, no sé si podrás leerlo si consigues acceder a la última página. Te envio un privado donde te comento esto mismo.



Gracias por avisarme por privado, parece ser que el problema es del navegador (firefox) ahora con el chrome sin problemas...


----------



## Violator (11 Sep 2011)

*Valoración*

Solo comentar que he realizado sendos tratos con Hastur y con Gamusino30 y todo perfecto, personas recomendables 100%.


----------



## ariel77 (11 Sep 2011)

Para el que pueda pasarse físicamente por Suiza la reciente devaluación del CHF dejan estas monedas de oro a un precio interesante: *480,57€* al cambio actual.







Swissmint > Produkte








Swissmint > Produkte


No intentéis pedirlas en la página web: te advierten de que los precios son sólo validos en Suiza :rolleye:

La moneda es oro 0.900 con un peso de 11,29g, esto es, 10,161 gramos de oro, con lo que el gramo sale a *47,29€*, un 8,08% sobre el spot, que parece bastante razonable teniendo en cuenta que son PP, encapsuladas y con una tirada máxima de 6.000 unidades.

Por ejemplo, en Geiger Edelmetalle una Filarmónica de oro de 1/4oz sale a *49,16€* el gramo. Vamos que la jugada del SNB de devaluar el CHF ha puesto a estas con un precio interesante...

Un saludo a todos y me callo ya que parezco representante comercial del SNB


----------



## carlosmartinez (11 Sep 2011)

Vendo:

8 x Maple Leaf 2011 encapsulada, 1 onza de plata .999 a 36,00 €/u (reservadas)
2 x Filarmonica 2011 encapsulada, 1 onza d eplata .999 a 35,50 €/u
2 x Liberty de EEUU 2011 encapsulada, 1 onza de plata a 36,50 /u
2 x Koala 2011 encapsulado, 1 onza de plata .999 a 37,50 €/u
5 x duros de 1885, 1898, 1871, 1878 y 1894 a 18,50 €/u
1 x 50 Francos de 1977 a 21,50 €
1 x 10 pesos de 1956 a 23 €

Envio a cargo del comprador


----------



## el_andorrano (12 Sep 2011)

Buenos dias

Vendo estas monedas

Liebre 1999: 185,00.-
Dragón 2000: 222,00.-
Serpiente 2001: 182,00.-
Caballo 2002: 225,00.-
Cabra 2003: 183,00.-
Mono 2004: 139,00.-
Gallo 2005: 130,00.-
Perro 2006: 123,00.-
Cerdo 2007: 216,00.-
Rata 2008: 132,00.-
Búfalo 2009: 132,00.-
Tigre 2010: 132,00.-

Las unidades son limitadas, y se atenderan pedidos por orden de llegada. Las podeis pedir hasta el viernes.


----------



## apeche2000 (12 Sep 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Vendo estas monedas
> 
> ...



¿Estas monedas de verdad se han revalorizado tanto? ¿O lo que ofrece el Sr. Andorrano es alguna versión especial en calidad proof? 

Realmente, no imaginaba que pudiesen subir tanto de precio, si es asi las que yo tengo han multiplicado por seis su valor.....


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

*vendido ok*


----------



## Thor122 (12 Sep 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> ¿Estas monedas de verdad se han revalorizado tanto? ¿O lo que ofrece el Sr. Andorrano es alguna versión especial en calidad proof?
> 
> Realmente, no imaginaba que pudiesen subir tanto de precio, si es asi las que yo tengo han multiplicado por seis su valor.....



Tienen que ser proof porque la única que esta cara es el dragon 2010 que sale unos 120/50 uss o sea 85/110 euros.


----------



## el_andorrano (13 Sep 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> ¿Estas monedas de verdad se han revalorizado tanto? ¿O lo que ofrece el Sr. Andorrano es alguna versión especial en calidad proof?
> 
> Realmente, no imaginaba que pudiesen subir tanto de precio, si es asi las que yo tengo han multiplicado por seis su valor.....



Buenos dias, no son proofs. El precio es más caro de lo normal porque es una recopilacion de todas juntas aunque falta algún año. El lunar mouse del 2008 se puede encontrar por ejemplo a 40€ en coininvestdirect.com 
Tambien se pueden conseguir todas por 1800 € que es el precio que marca la Perth mint.
La verdad yo no me dedico a este tipo de bullion más especial porque se me escapa de las manos su "revalorización" pero visto que habia mucha gente que preguntaba eso es lo que he podido conseguir.

Gracias


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2011)

Pongo a la venta:
12 onzas Silver Eagle(2 del año 1992,1 de 2003,3 del 2006,1 del 2008,2 del 2010 y 3 del 2011)
8 onzas Filarmónicas(2 del año 2008,3 del 2010 y 3 del 2011)

Por 720 euros el lote entero de 20 monedas.

Se lo vendo a quien sea el primero en enviarme mensaje privado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Sep 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Pongo a la venta:
> 12 onzas Silver Eagle(2 del año 1992,1 de 2003,3 del 2006,1 del 2008,2 del 2010 y 3 del 2011)
> 8 onzas Filarmónicas(2 del año 2008,3 del 2010 y 3 del 2011)
> 
> ...



sin que venga a cuento...¿ como ve Ud. el Ibex ahora ?...ienso:

Gracias


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2011)

Veo que ha rebotado en 7.500 y se está produciendo un rebote técnico,creo que este rebote le llevará como mucho hasta 7.900 puntos,eso en caso de que supere el 7.800 cosa que es muy probable. Por lo tanto espero subida a 7.900 puntos y a partir de ahí a seguir bajando.


----------



## motoendurero (13 Sep 2011)

Hola, que tal...

me presento en este post con la sana idea de ir poco a poco vendiendo mis ahorros en plata.

Mi media de plata está en unos 20 euros/onza y mi objetivo es conseguir venderla a 40 euros/onza.

Tengo, mayoritariamente, monedas de plata libertad de los años 2006,2007,2008, 2009 y 2010 y... un par de 2011.

Pandas... unos pocos de los años 2007,2008,2009 y 2010
Eagles del 2007 y creo que del 2008 /2009
Kilo kookaburra de los años 2005, 2009 ,2010


Por ahora... mi intencion es ir deprendiendome a 40 euros/onza de las de menos valor numismatico y poco despues de las otras de valor.

Mi objetivo hace tiempo era duplicar mis ganancias... sin mas.

Se que algunas de mis monedas valen mas de 50 euros...pero me da igual; la idea es hacer un pack, y venderlas todas al mismo precio.


Obviamente... la plata ahora está a unos 30 euros... con lo que tendré que esperar-


Mis tratos, hasta ahora han sido bien en mano, bien en ebay. Pero tuve un problemilla con paypal que me bloqueron todo mi dinero por una denuncia falsa(se enviaba por correo certificado), pero estuve como 20 días sin disponer de mi dinero.

Por eso...los tratos en mano; en una sucursal de Caixa Catalunya que es en donde tengo la cuenta. "palelitos" por "plata".


Por ahora... no tengo nada en venta a 30 euros... pero cuando llegue a 40 sacaré algunas cosas como estas monedas de 5 onzas de mexico.



y estas otras de 1 y 2 onzas


----------



## Chiflita (13 Sep 2011)

Btardes; no sé si es el hilo adecuado, pero me presento.
Os he conocido hace 3 semanas y he ido leyendo poco a poco vuestros post.
De momento voy comprando de 12 € las que encuentro ( una cantidad modesta ) como refugio ante turbulencias; aunque por donde vivo ya no quedan.
Saludos


----------



## Platón (13 Sep 2011)




----------



## landasurf (13 Sep 2011)

Chiflita dijo:


> Btardes; no sé si es el hilo adecuado, pero me presento.
> Os he conocido hace 3 semanas y he ido leyendo poco a poco vuestros post.
> De momento voy comprando de 12 € las que encuentro ( una cantidad modesta ) como refugio ante turbulencias; *aunque por donde vivo ya no quedan.*
> Saludos



En el hilo BID-ASK tienes todas las que quieras.


----------



## Chiflita (13 Sep 2011)

Gracias, lo consultaré.


----------



## motoendurero (13 Sep 2011)

bueno... oficialmente pongo en venta el pack siguiente

-3 x moneda 5 onzas mexico libertas 2009=15 onzas
-20 monedas 1 onza mexico libertad=20 onzas
-1 panda (2007 ó 2008 ó 2009)=1 onza
-2 monedas britannia(2005 ó 2008 ó 2009 ó 2010)=2 onzas
=total... 38 onzas =1520 euros.

se pagan y entrega en mano en una sucursal de Caixa Catalunya en Valencia


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Sep 2011)

motoendurero dijo:


> bueno... oficialmente pongo en venta el pack siguiente
> 
> -3 x moneda 5 onzas mexico libertas 2009=15 onzas
> -20 monedas 1 onza mexico libertad=20 onzas
> ...



Hola Pompero... a 40€ la onza creo que te las vas a comer con papas.....

Suerte!!!!


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Sep 2011)

Si la jornada de trabajo se prolonga en dos horas, permaneciendo invariable el precio de la fuerza de trabajo, aumen¬tarán la magnitud absoluta y la magnitud relativa de la plusvalía. Aunque la magnitud de valor de la fuerza de trabajo permanezca invariable en términos absolutos, disminuirá en términos relativos.


----------



## motoendurero (14 Sep 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Hola Pompero... a 40€ la onza creo que te las vas a comer con papas.....
> 
> Suerte!!!!



seguro? :´(


mi meta ya veis... es vender a 40.... ni mas ni menos. Eso hace una ganancia de mis ahorros del 100% como tenia en mente.

El tema esque he ido poco a poco comprando plata y, quizás, la del 2010 y 2011 me hace subir un poco la media de años anteriores.

Pero bueno... si las he coleccionado desde hace 6 años, puedo esperar un poco mas..no?

PD: la competencia es sana....no querais amedrendar al personal. Muchos de nosotros, llevamos en la plata como mini inversion desde hace bastante tiempo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Sep 2011)

motoendurero dijo:


> seguro? :´(
> 
> 
> mi meta ya veis... es vender a 40.... ni mas ni menos. Eso hace una ganancia de mis ahorros del 100% como tenia en mente.
> ...



Exacto a lo que te dice gamusino... ahora vender a 40€ es imposible, seria de gilipollas comprar a 40€ cuando en el foro, en ebay y en alemania se consigue todo mucho mas barato, rondando los 35€/oz.

Si quieres venderlas a 40€ no tendras problemas cuando la onza ronde los 36-38€, hasta eso, es imposible salvo las que sean de coleccion o con poca tirada = pandas viejos o lunares serie I o II.


----------



## motoendurero (14 Sep 2011)

me haria ilusion que se quedaran en el foro.

Podría vender perfectamente los monedas no caras (eagles, libertad, filarmonica....) mañana mismo a 30 euros sin ningun problema y los panda a entre 50 y 60 euros. Las brittannia entre 45 y 55 euros... y los monedones de 1 kilo(32 onzas) kookaburra entre 40 y 50 euros (según año)


Teniendo en cuenta que tengo cerca del 50% entre moneda cara y no cara, vemos que si una la vendo a 30 y las otras a 50....la media es....40



Realmente... todas las monedas las tengo vendidas a los precios que antes os he dicho; solo tengo que andar unos pasitos aqui en Valencia y ya está....así de sencillo.



Por ello creo que es una buena oportunidad de pillar unos kookaburras, pandas, brittannia a 40 euros/onza....pero si ha nadie le interesa que vaya desprendiendome poco a poco en este foro...por mí no hay problema... tampoco quiero alterar la dinámica de este foro ni joder el negocio-tinglado que tengan montado algunos colegas. 

Siento no haber participado mas en el foro... pero cada uno es como es; de ideas fijas.


Yo me plantee doblar la cantidad...pero me pillo el 2008 y bajó bastante; cargué(no lo suficiente... lo reconozco, escarmentado un poco) y este año cargué por ultima vez en la baja ultima. Ahora solo es vender y conseguir mi objetivo.

Si es aquí... mejor; sabré que mis monedas están en buenas manos; sino... en orodirect me compran todas a precio de spot y los pandas y las otras moneda... en otro sitio.

Creo que he sido claro y sincero; liquido todos mis ahorros y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Sep 2011)

2. Prolongación de la jornada de trabajo. Supongamos que el tiempo de trabajo necesario es de 6 horas y el valor de la fuerza de trabajo 3 chelines, y de 6 horas y 3 chelines también el trabajo excedente y la plusvalía respectivamente. Por tanto, la jornada total de trabajo será de 12 horas y se traducirá en un producto de valor de 6 chelines.


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Sep 2011)

motoendurero dijo:


> me haria ilusion que se quedaran en el foro.
> 
> Podría vender perfectamente los monedas no caras (eagles, libertad, filarmonica....) mañana mismo a 30 euros sin ningun problema y los panda a entre 50 y 60 euros. Las brittannia entre 45 y 55 euros... y los monedones de 1 kilo(32 onzas) kookaburra entre 40 y 50 euros (según año)
> 
> ...



En orodirect te compran a spot?
No pagan lo que pone en su web? Creo que estaba por debajo del spot casi siempre, no? Y muy por debajo.


----------



## motoendurero (14 Sep 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> En orodirect te compran a spot?
> No pagan lo que pone en su web? Creo que estaba por debajo del spot casi siempre, no? *Y muy por debajo*.



No se lo que entiende usted como muy por debajo ?¿¿ ienso:

mayormente... suelen comprar a -1 euro bajo spot.ahora mismo... las compran a 29. 

Sin embargo, tengo ofertas de hace unos días de 30 euros

Pero a los panda los pagan igual como la plata...normal. Obviamente... los panda no me interesa venderlo a ese precio.


----------



## gurrumino (15 Sep 2011)

Juas juas juas , te vas a cagar , te van a poner verde , y yo el primero por trapero . Siento ensuciar el hilo pero no me he resistido .


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Sep 2011)

1. La reducción de la jornada de trabajo bajo las condiciones que se establecen, es decir, sin alteración de la fuerza productiva ni de la intensidad del trabajo, no modifica para nada el valor de la fuerza de trabajo, ni, por tanto, el tiempo de trabajo necesario. Lo que hace es reducir el plus trabajo y la plusvalía. Y con la magnitud absoluta de ésta disminuye su magnitud relativa; es decir, su mag¬nitud en relación con la magnitud de valor de la fuerza de trabajo, que sigue siendo la misma. El capitalista sólo podría mantenerse indemne de esta disminución rebajando el precio de la fuerza de trabajo a menos de su valor.


----------



## JoanAvila7 (15 Sep 2011)

Bueno ante todo presentarme y saludaros a todos, llevo bastante tiempo leyendo y aprendiendo no pocas cosas, en fin he decidido registrarme y aun que no creo que pueda aportar mucho (por el nivel que se percibe) aquí estaremos.

El caso y ya yendo al grano es que me gustaría adquirir unos lingotitos de oro, como inversión y pensaba en un importe alrededor de los 12.000€. 

Pues eso si alguien tiene alguna oferta interesante, estaré encantado de escucharla.

Lo dicho, encantado de estar aquí y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Tiogelito (15 Sep 2011)

Bienvenido al club
:Baile:


----------



## JoanAvila7 (15 Sep 2011)

Muchas gracias estoy seguro que sera un placer, y que voy a aprender mucho


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Sep 2011)

hola buenas tardes ha todos, soy nuevo en el foro pero aunque no haya participado llevo mucho viendo este foro , ya que me encantan los metales.

casi todos los años he ido cambiando papeles por plata de monedas de 12 euros y por falta de liquidez me quiero desprender de 75 monedas de varios años todas en su funda de platico.

para el que pueda estar interesado y ya que soy nuevo el precio que pongo a estas monedas son de:

75monedas x 13.3 euros = 1000 euros

espero que pueda ser un precio interesante para alguno de vosotros, primero quiero vender estas monedas y si sale bien poder poner mas cosas en plata9999 un saludo a todos 

me gustaria que fuese entrega en mano, o correo certificado y asegurado por el total.


----------



## Vize (15 Sep 2011)

luis fernandez dijo:


> Buenas Noches,
> 
> Tengo un montón de cosas para vender, acepto plata, oro,platino, lingotes...como forma de pago.
> 
> ...



joder tío que crack, vendes hasta el contador de la luz


----------



## landasurf (15 Sep 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> hola buenas tardes ha todos, soy nuevo en el foro pero aunque no haya participado llevo mucho viendo este foro , ya que me encantan los metales.
> 
> casi todos los años he ido cambiando papeles por plata de monedas de 12 euros y por falta de liquidez me quiero desprender de 75 monedas de varios años todas en su funda de platico.
> 
> ...



Utiliza el hilo BID-ASK creado para tal efecto.


----------



## TorNO (15 Sep 2011)

Vendo moneda de plata de las islas Cook "Sculptures of the world".
Año: 2010.
Peso 25 gr.
Medidas: 30x38mm.
Tirada: 2.500 piezas.

Precio: 75 €
Interesados ==> mp

Cómo no soy capaz de insertar la foto, os pongo un link de una página que no tiene nada que ver conmigo pero que tiene una foto de la moneda en cuestión.

SILVER COIN MARBLE DAVID MICHELANGELO COOK ISLANDS 2010 | eBay

Si alguien me explica como se inserta una foto le doy un "thank"


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Sep 2011)

Sí la intensidad del trabajo aumentase simultáneamente y por igual en todas las ramas industriales, el nuevo grado, más alto, de intensidad se convertiría en el grado social medio o normal y dejaría por tanto, de contar como magnitud extensiva. Sin embargo, aun en este caso, los grados medios de intensidad del trabajo de los dis¬tintos países seguirían siendo distintos y modificarían, por tanto, la aplicación de la ley del valor a las distintas jornadas nacionales de trabajo. La jornada más intensiva de trabajo de una nación se traduce en una expresión monetaria más alta que la jornada menos inten¬siva de otro país.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Sep 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


>



Te he enviado un Mail y un MP.

Saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Sep 2011)

hola vendo KOOKABURRA 1kilo del año 1992 la moneda nunca a sido extraída de su capsula original 

precio 1060 euros

preferible entrega en mano en burgos o envio asegurado.


----------



## Acredito (19 Sep 2011)

Hola Burbus,

Vendo lingote Umicore de 20 gramos en Madrid. Entrega en persona cerca de Sol.

Precio al spot cuando cerremos el trato. En este preciso instante es de 855 euros.

Saludos,


----------



## Explorer (19 Sep 2011)

Hola,

Vendo 2 monedas de cien soles de Perú y 1 de veinte pesos Cuba 1915, en buen estado. Juntas o por separado. Se aceptan ofertas razonables. Solo Madrid entrega en mano.
Saludos


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Sep 2011)

He bajado un poco los precios de los pakillos y los dos lingotes, si a alguien le interesa (ver mensaje anterior de este hilo)


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2011)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un amigo que se quiere hacer con dos juegos completos de monedas de 12€ q yo tengo, es decir de cada año, lo q suponen 20 monedas, en euros 240 al cambio. Si directamente las cambio a ese preecio salgo perdiendo puesto que el valor en plata es superior y lo mas complicado es que escasean , sino podría cambiarlas por otras sin clasificar por años y arreglados todos. Por otr parte me sabe mal cobrarlas a lo q las paga el andorrano, es colega. Una solución que se me había ocurrido para no perder mi inversion en plata es cambiarselas por el correspondiente peso en onzas , es verdad que pierdo la garantía de los karlillos, pero me parece una solución aceptable, no se que pensáis y como lo plantearíais vosotros para no perder nadie.


Saludos y. Gracias


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Sep 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un amigo que se quiere hacer con dos juegos completos de monedas de 12€ q yo tengo, es decir de cada año, lo q suponen 20 monedas, en euros 240 al cambio. Si directamente las cambio a ese preecio salgo perdiendo puesto que el valor en plata es superior y lo mas complicado es que escasean , sino podría cambiarlas por otras sin clasificar por años y arreglados todos. Por otr parte me sabe mal cobrarlas a lo q las paga el andorrano, es colega. Una solución que se me había ocurrido para no perder mi inversion en plata es cambiarselas por el correspondiente peso en onzas , es verdad que pierdo la garantía de los karlillos, pero me parece una solución aceptable, no se que pensáis y como lo plantearíais vosotros para no perder nadie.
> 
> 
> Saludos y. Gracias



Me parece un estupendo trato entre amigos, ganais ambos. Ademas aunque pierdas el facial, llegado el momento el bullion se vende siempre con sobrespot, mira las ultimas ventas.

Saludos


----------



## syn (21 Sep 2011)

Si es un amigo como dices y lo quiere porque las quiere tener de colección y se te las ha pedido en confianza, no porque quiera aprovecharse de ti "su amigo" para conseguir 20 monedas a buen precio.
¿Qué es comparable a la amistad con 240 "cochinos" €, aunque sean en "preciosa" plata?

El último trato que porpones es aceptable.
Lo mejor es que os sentarais a tomar unas cervezas y llegarais a un acuerdo bueno para los dos.
Aunque pierdas algo, te sentirás mejor.
Seguro que le has invitado tú a él o él a ti alguna noche de farra y te has gastado las plusvis que te puedan dar esas monedas y mucho más en fffiiiieeeesssssttttaaaa.


----------



## Chacolin (21 Sep 2011)

Hola, soy quien os pidió información sobre un "Soberano de oro" (página 86 del foro), el cual vendí en mano a un forero que contactó conmigo por mp.

Necesitaría haceros un par de consultas..... una es, dónde vender un Longines de bolsillo de 1911 con estuche original (por supuesto, el reloj es de oro.), la otra cuestión es su cadena.

¿Interesa más vender reloj+cadena o el reloj por un lado y la cadena por otro?.

Aunque he notado que en este foro se tiende más a vender monedas os pongo las características de la cadena por si a alguien le interesara. Obvio es decir que está en excelente estado.

Mide 25.5 cm de extremo a extremo y tiene su correspondiente cierre y enganche al reloj. Tiene más de 70 años de antigüedad y pesa 14.2 gr. (pesada en la báscula de un amigo que era joyero). Quitándole los extremos y poniéndole un cierre se podría hacer una bonita pulsera femenina.







Espero vuestro consejo, gracias.


----------



## RANGER (21 Sep 2011)

Chacolin dijo:


> Hola, soy quien os pidió información sobre un "Soberano de oro" (página 86 del foro), el cual vendí en mano a un forero que contactó conmigo por mp.
> 
> Necesitaría haceros un par de consultas..... una es, dónde vender un Longines de bolsillo de 1911 con estuche original (por supuesto, el reloj es de oro.), la otra cuestión es su cadena.
> 
> ...



Prueba aquí.

Relojes

Para lo de la cadena también.


----------



## Violator (21 Sep 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Por si a alguien le interesa
> 
> ...



Creo que pides mucho sobrespot por los lingotes.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (21 Sep 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> hola vendo KOOKABURRA 1kilo del año 1992 la moneda nunca a sido extraída de su capsula original
> 
> precio 1060 euros
> 
> preferible entrega en mano en burgos o envio asegurado.



aunque he tenido ofertas aun no esta vendida. 

el precio lo bajo a 1050e !abstenerse con ofertas ridículas!


¡¡¡VENDIDA!!!!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (22 Sep 2011)

Buenas. Pongo a la venta tres monedas de colección de plata, no son monedas de inversión en metal pero bueno, ya que se han publicado anuncios de monedas de este tipo aprovecho por si fueran del interés de alguien. Los precios incluyen gastos de envío.



TUVALU 2009: Batalla de las Termópilas.

Una onza de plata pura de la Perth Mint, tirada de 5000 unidades. La mía está numerada como la 2699. Incluye su funda, cajita y certificado de autenticidad, todo en perfecto estado.

75 €









TUVALU 2009: Batalla de Hastings.

Una onza de plata pura de la Perth Mint, tirada de 5000 unidades. La mía está numerada como la 1599. Incluye su funda, cajita y certificado de autenticidad, todo en perfecto estado.

55 €







PALAU 2010: "la perla"

25 gramos de plata de ley con una perla azul incrustada. Incluye caja y certificado. Tirada de 2500.

65 €








Si alguien se queda con todo el lote se lo dejo en 185 €.


----------



## apeche2000 (22 Sep 2011)

Buenas

2 lingotes SEMPSA de kilo de plata, a 1000 euros/unidad y 1925 si compras los dos (descuento 75 euros)


En Mano en Comunidad Valenciana, si es fuera gastos de envio a cargo del comprador

Saludos


----------



## alienhunter (22 Sep 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> No seas vulgar y no desgracies el Reloj sin su cadena original; le estas restando atractivo y vistosidad al conjunto, si además tiene el tiempo que dices puede ser una pieza cotizada y codiciada aunque tu no la valores asi desde luego no se puede medir el valor de esta pieza en gramos de oro. ¿venderias un Rolex de Oro por su peso en Oro?



La mayoria de relojes antiguos de oro valen mas por su peso en oro que lo que cuestan por maquinaria o antiguedad, Patek Phillipe y pocas marcas mas son las que no cumplen lo que digo.


----------



## Gusman (22 Sep 2011)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> 2 lingotes SEMPSA de kilo de plata, a 1000 euros/unidad y 1925 si compras los dos (descuento 75 euros)
> 
> ...



Tienes un mensaje privado.


----------



## el_maico (22 Sep 2011)

Vendo 2 lingotes de plata de 1 kilo cada uno.

La unidad a 950, los dos por 1800.

Entrega en mano en Tenerife.


----------



## Chacolin (24 Sep 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> No seas vulgar y no desgracies el Reloj sin su cadena original; le estas restando atractivo y vistosidad al conjunto, si además tiene el tiempo que dices puede ser una pieza cotizada y codiciada aunque tu no la valores asi desde luego no se puede medir el valor de esta pieza en gramos de oro. ¿venderias un Rolex de Oro por su peso en Oro?



La cadena no es original. Los relojes de bolsillo se vendian sin cadena pues la elección de esta era muy personal.

El reloj lo adquirió el tio de mi abuelo en 1911 y encargó la cadena a un joyero a su gusto. La cadena era, en origen, más del doble de larga pero mi abuelo tuvo que cortarla para contentar a su hermana a la hora de repartir la herencia.

Por lo tanto la cadena, aunque tenga la misma antigüedad que el reloj, no es original de Longines ya que Longines no fabrica cadenas, sólo relojes.

De todas formas he de estar de acuerdo contigo, con esa cadena el reloj luce "de miedo".

He consultado la web que facilitó RANGER
 y me dan 600€ sin contar la cadena. Varía un 25/30% del valor que me dió la propia Longines hace unos años, lo cual veo lógico... si se vende por X yo te lo he de comprar por X-Y..

La verdad es que no sé qué hacer. No es por dinero, es más por quitarme recuerdos y "ataduras" psicológicas. Casi estoy por vender una pulsera de "calabrote" de mi madre que ni siquiera he pesado pero es una "señora" pulsera. ::

En fin, muchas gracias a todos. "RANGER", desde aquí mi agradecimiento.


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Sep 2011)

Yonte pagaría x la cadena si es de 18kt a 25,30€ el gramo

Un saludo



Chacolin dijo:


> Hola, soy quien os pidió información sobre un "Soberano de oro" (página 86 del foro), el cual vendí en mano a un forero que contactó conmigo por mp.
> 
> Necesitaría haceros un par de consultas..... una es, dónde vender un Longines de bolsillo de 1911 con estuche original (por supuesto, el reloj es de oro.), la otra cuestión es su cadena.
> 
> ...


----------



## TorNO (24 Sep 2011)

Estoy pensando en comprar algunas onzas de plata que estén en su tubo original. Si alguien está interesado, escucho ofertas por mp, gracias.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Sep 2011)

Resubo :fiufiu:


Buenas. Pongo a la venta tres monedas de colección de plata, no son monedas de inversión en metal pero bueno, ya que se han publicado anuncios de monedas de este tipo aprovecho por si fueran del interés de alguien. Los precios incluyen gastos de envío.



TUVALU 2009: Batalla de las Termópilas.

Una onza de plata pura de la Perth Mint, tirada de 5000 unidades. La mía está numerada como la 2699. Incluye su funda, cajita y certificado de autenticidad, todo en perfecto estado.

75 €









TUVALU 2009: Batalla de Hastings.

Una onza de plata pura de la Perth Mint, tirada de 5000 unidades. La mía está numerada como la 1599. Incluye su funda, cajita y certificado de autenticidad, todo en perfecto estado.

55 €







PALAU 2010: "la perla"

25 gramos de plata de ley con una perla azul incrustada. Incluye caja y certificado. Tirada de 2500.

65 €








Si alguien se queda con todo el lote se lo dejo en 185 €.


----------



## vigobay (24 Sep 2011)

*Los Karlillos ya tienen nuevo dueño. No enviéis más privados. *

Buenas!!* Karlillos a 12 euros o cambio por kookaburras* *EDITO PRECIO POR SI LOS QUIERE ALGÚN FORERO Y SINO LOS INGRESO EN EL BANCO EL MIERCOLES.*

Para los que quieran viajar asegurados en el mundo de los metales ofrezco hacer trasvase de algunos karlillos de mi Banco Central particular por cash para comprar kookas o cambiarlos directamente por kookas aprovechando las rebajas de septiembre en el spot de la plata.

*Opción 1. *Cambio 150 karlillos por papeles Fiat 12,00 Euros/moneda. Transporte a cargo del comprador o entrega en mano en Vigo o alrededores. 

*Opción 2. *Cambio de 150 karillos por kookaburras a precio de onzas del 2012 en el momento del trato. (o algo más si son de años anteriores)

Pagos en la opción 1:


En mano (en caso de hacerse el trato así)
Por ingreso en cuenta de La caixa o Bankinter.
Neteller
Moneybookers

Saludos metaleros

Pd. Interesados contactar por MP


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Sep 2011)

*Vendo monster de filarmonicas*

Vendo unas cuantas monster de filarmónicas a 27,43 cada una IVA incluido

Info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Sep 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Vendo unas cuantas monster de filarmónicas a 27,43 cada una IVA incluido



/mode ironic on

Ponme cuatro para llevar!!! A 27.43 euros cada monster (caja de 500) de filarmonicas.... oh wait.... ¿estan las filarmonicas dentro? 

/mode ironic off

Inversion, afina un poquitin el anuncio, gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Sep 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> /mode ironic on
> 
> Ponme cuatro para llevar!!! A 27.43 euros cada monster (caja de 500) de filarmonicas.... oh wait.... ¿estan las filarmonicas dentro?
> 
> ...



Tienes Razon Vendo cajas con 500 onzas de filarmonicas dentro a 24,5€ cada moneda 


pedido mínimo 1 cada de 500

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Violator (26 Sep 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Tienes Razon Vendo cajas con 500 onzas de filarmonicas dentro a 24,5€ cada moneda
> 
> 
> pedido mínimo 1 cada de 500
> ...



¿De qué año/s son las monster boxes?


----------



## 123456 (26 Sep 2011)

Estoy interesado en comprar un par de onzas de oro ,krugerrand si es posible, interesados en vender,mandar mp (con precio), trato en mano en Madrid esta semana.


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Sep 2011)

Violator dijo:


> ¿De qué año/s son las monster boxes?



De este año 2011... el precio puede cambiar segun la cotizacion hasta que se acuerde la operacion.

Tambien otro tipo de monedas bullion de oro y plata.

mas informacion

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Sep 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> De este año 2011... el precio puede cambiar segun la cotizacion hasta que se acuerde la operacion.
> 
> Tambien otro tipo de monedas bullion de oro y plata.
> 
> ...



Tambien vendo en menos cantidades, y cualquiera de los bullion conocidos..

Onzas de oro tambien a la venta (filarmonicas, eagles, pandas, canguros, Maple leaf, kruger..)

el precio depende de la cotizacion SPOT y unidades.

mas información:

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Sep 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Tambien vendo en menos cantidades, y cualquiera de los bullion conocidos..
> 
> Onzas de oro tambien a la venta (filarmonicas, eagles, pandas, canguros, Maple leaf, kruger..)
> 
> ...



precio de pandas y lunares? un amigo le interesa alguna.


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Sep 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> precio de pandas y lunares? un amigo le interesa alguna.



tienes un privado


----------



## Darthor (27 Sep 2011)

Estaría interesado en comprar algunas onzas de plata, preferiblemente pandas.

Saludos.


----------



## Moncho (27 Sep 2011)

alguien tiene onzas a buen precio ? privado


----------



## Telecomunista (27 Sep 2011)

Compro oro (krugerrands, maple leaf, filarmónicas, chervonets, etc, o lingotes) o monedas de plata de 12€ en mano en la zona de la provincia de Pontevedra.

Ofertas por MP. Gracias.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 Sep 2011)

Actualizo y rebajo. Los precios incluyen gastos de envío.


TUVALU 2009: Batalla de las Termópilas.

Una onza de plata pura de la Perth Mint, tirada de 5000 unidades. La mía está numerada como la 2699. Incluye su funda, cajita y certificado de autenticidad, todo en perfecto estado.

70 €









TUVALU 2009: Batalla de Hastings.

Una onza de plata pura de la Perth Mint, tirada de 5000 unidades. La mía está numerada como la 1599. Incluye su funda, cajita y certificado de autenticidad, todo en perfecto estado.

55 €









Si alguien se queda con todo el lote se lo dejo en 115 €.


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Sep 2011)

Pongo a la venta 4 de estas monedas: son de 1z pero de plata 925

Uncia Uncia Kazakhstan 

Precio por unidad 45€ + envio

También tengo monedas ficiales y autorizadas por ferrrari de Alonso Raikkonen schumacher..Esas son de cobreniquel y salen a 30 mas envio. Hay otra confunda de carbono de los coches que sale a 55 +envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## pep007 (27 Sep 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Compro oro (krugerrands, maple leaf, filarmónicas, chervonets, etc, o lingotes) o monedas de plata de 12€ en mano en la zona de la provincia de Pontevedra.
> 
> Ofertas por MP. Gracias.



Digo yo que serán para repartir, ¿no? O harás como la duquesa de Alba que colecciona tierras y novios, (perdón, quería decir maridos).:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## TONIMONTANA (27 Sep 2011)

Hola, para el que pueda estar interesado vendo: KOOKABURRA plata999 año 1992.

lote compuesto por 3 monedas: 10 onzas 2 onzas 1 onza

precio por las 3: 450€

posibilidad de entrega en mano en la zona de Burgos o envio postal exprés asegurado por el total.

se escuchan ofertas.


----------



## Telecomunista (27 Sep 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Digo yo que serán para repartir, ¿no?



Pasarán cien años y seguirás sin entender la diferencia entre un medio de producción y un producto del trabajo...

Con semejante nivel de conocimiento económico así nos va...


----------



## kemado (28 Sep 2011)

Hola, acabo de llegar a este foro y me interesaría comprar alguna moneda de oro.
de una onza y fracciones.
Me da igual las que sean, siempre que estén bien conservadas.
A poder ser por la zona del País Vasco, Navarra, Logroño, Zaragoza..
Gracias


----------



## pep007 (28 Sep 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Pasarán cien años y seguirás sin entender la diferencia entre un medio de producción y un producto del trabajo...
> 
> Con semejante nivel de conocimiento económico así nos va...



A ver si me aclaro, pues, entonces quieres decir que cuando la casques, tus metales no los darás a tus hijos como hace tu admirada duquesa, si no que los cederás alegremente a tu partido?:

PD.: Perdón a los demás, por floodear el hilo, pero hasta que no liberen a putin alguien tiene que dar látigo.


----------



## Violator (28 Sep 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> alguien tiene onzas a buen precio ? privado



¿Onzas de oro, plata...?


----------



## el_maico (28 Sep 2011)

el_maico dijo:


> Vendo 2 lingotes de plata de 1 kilo cada uno.
> 
> La unidad a 950, los dos por 1800.
> 
> Entrega en mano en Tenerife.



Vamos a rebajarlos que esta la cosa chunga.

Cada lingote de 1 kg a 800, los dos por 1550.

Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Sep 2011)

compro lingotes de plata good delivery: 1kg...700€

500g...350€

el pago se puede efectuar en mano en la zona de Burgos


----------



## Telecomunista (29 Sep 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro,



¿Por qué te gusta hacer alarde de tu ignorancia? : ienso:


----------



## ariel77 (29 Sep 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> pep007 dijo:
> 
> 
> > A ver si me aclaro,
> ...



Haya paz, que estáis aquí para comprar y vender metales. 

Además pensad en lo que os une, supongo que no compráis oro físico para colgároslo al cuello ¿no? En algo estaréis de acuerdo...

Perdón por el off-topic, se ensucia el hilo para la gente que viene a lo que hay que venir a este hilo.


----------



## Telecomunista (29 Sep 2011)

ariel77 dijo:


> Haya paz, que estáis aquí para comprar y vender metales.
> 
> Además pensad en lo que os une, supongo que no compráis oro físico para colgároslo al cuello ¿no? En algo estaréis de acuerdo...
> 
> Perdón por el off-topic, se ensucia el hilo para la gente que viene a lo que hay que venir a este hilo.



Sí, si yo solo he venido a este hilo a comprar oro y plata.

Son otros los que no pueden desprenderse de sus tontacos prejuicios inculcados por el sistema ni para cagar...

Para pep007:

“… la convertibilidad de billetes, es decir, la posibilidad de cambiarlo por oro o plata sigue siendo la ley económica, diga lo que dijere la ley jurídica” (Marx, 1980, p. 69).


----------



## trailtracker67 (29 Sep 2011)

*Saludos*

Buenos dias foreros.

Soy nuevo en el foro. Llevo unos cuantos dias observando y leyendo vuestros posts. 
Ya veo que hay opiniones y consejos de todo tipo.
Se puede decir que el foro puede ser de todo menos aburrido !

Estoy interesado en cambiar mis ahorros en papel por monedas de plata y oro.
Si alguien me quiere hacer ofertas , por favor que mande un MP.

chao, chao


----------



## pep007 (29 Sep 2011)

**********************************************.

Gracias.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (1 Oct 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Hola, para el que pueda estar interesado vendo: KOOKABURRA plata999 año 1992.
> 
> lote compuesto por 3 monedas: 10 onzas 2 onzas 1 onza
> 
> ...



se escuchan ofertas.. serias.


----------



## necho (2 Oct 2011)

*Para la venta*

Para la venta:

*200*x *Wiener Philarmoniker 2011*, 1 oz de plata. (*VENDIDAS*)
*Precio por moneda*: Spot del día (precio en Euros onza de plata) + 5,80 EUR al momento de formalizar la venta. Se venden en tubos de 20 monedas por tubo. Estado de las monedas: Nuevas.

*100*x *Kookaburra 2012*, 1 oz de plata. 
*Precio por moneda*: Spot del día (precio en Euros onza de plata) + 10,50 EUR al momento de formalizar la venta. Se venden en rollos de 20 monedas (en capsulas originales cada moneda) por rollo. Estado de las monedas: Nuevas.

*200*x *Maple Leaf 2011*, 1 oz de plata. (*VENDIDAS*)
*Precio por moneda*: Spot del día (precio en Euros onza de plata) + 6,00 EUR. Se venden en tubo de 25 monedas por tubo. Estado de las monedas: Nuevas.

Envíos a toda España (península) con DHL certificado y asegurado. *Al loro!* *El envío ya está incluido en el precio de las monedas.*

Entrega en mano también sería posible en Madrid (Madrid), Alicante (Alcoy o Alicante ciudad) o Murcia (Murcia capital) para cantidades superiores a 100 Oz bien sea por comprador o la suma de varios compradores en la misma ciudad.

Métodos de pago:

- Transferencia bancaria (La Caixa)
- Neteller

Interesados por favor mandar mensaje privado.

Si os interesan otras monedas distintas a las mencionadas por favor preguntar.

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad.


----------



## vigobay (2 Oct 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Podrias ser un poco mas claro? Que significa precio spot + 10,50 euros. ¿Por moneda?.



Yo lo veo claro. Se trata de sumar por cada moneda el precio de una onza de plata en euros más esos 10,50 en el caso de las kookaburras. En estos momentos según Kitco el spot cerró a 22,38 euros y si le sumas 10,50 saldría a 32,88 cada kukilla del 2012. Es un buen modo de no tener que estar actualizando precio si sube o baja la plata. Me parece un buen método.

Saludos metaleros,


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Oct 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Yo lo veo claro. Se trata de sumar por cada moneda el precio de una onza de plata en euros más esos 10,50 en el caso de las kookaburras. En estos momentos según Kitco el spot cerró a 22,38 euros y si le sumas 10,50 saldría a 32,88 cada kukilla del 2012. Es un buen modo de no tener que estar actualizando precio si sube o baja la plata. Me parece un buen método.
> 
> Saludos metaleros,



Pues yo creo que es un timo. Si quieres vender di que vendes al spot +10% o +15%... meter un overspot con cotizacion actual de un 47% ( o de un +30% cuando estaba cotizando a 35.00 euros la onza) pues me parece excesivo.

Suerte porque es su modelo de negocio, pero a mi me sirve como indicador de que hay escasez de fisico.


----------



## vigobay (2 Oct 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es un timo. Si quieres vender di que vendes al spot +10% o +15%... meter un overspot con cotizacion actual de un 47% ( o de un +30% cuando estaba cotizando a 35.00 euros la onza) pues me parece excesivo.
> 
> Suerte porque es su modelo de negocio, pero a mi me sirve como indicador de que hay escasez de fisico.



Este es un foro de compra-venta y cada uno pone el precio que quiere. Yo no estoy interesado en comprar a estos precios en este momento, pero no me parece que debas de criticarlo porque no es un timo (el pone precio a lo que vende sin engañar a nadie). En fin, no tengo ningún interés en defenderlo pero me parece un método igual de bueno que el que pone un precio fijo por sus onzas, además las kookaburras tienen un sobrespot brutal últimamente y no querrá perder dinero.

No compres y listo o vende a mejores precios!!!

Saludos metaleros


----------



## necho (2 Oct 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Podrias ser un poco mas claro? Que significa precio spot + 10,50 euros. ¿Por moneda?.





vigobay dijo:


> Yo lo veo claro. Se trata de sumar por cada moneda el precio de una onza de plata en euros más esos 10,50 en el caso de las kookaburras. En estos momentos según Kitco el spot cerró a 22,38 euros y si le sumas 10,50 saldría a 32,88 cada kukilla del 2012. Es un buen modo de no tener que estar actualizando precio si sube o baja la plata. Me parece un buen método.
> 
> Saludos metaleros,





gamusino30 dijo:


> Es lo que me imaginaba, pero necesitaba una confirmacion.
> 
> Yo prefiero esperar a que suba la cotizacion para vender a mi precio minimo de venta.
> 
> ...



Hola Gamusino,

Vigobay te ha costestado perfectamente, además de que veo que ya lo tenías claro. Así que no me repito.

De todos modos editaré el anuncio para que no haya lugar a equivocaciones. 

Un saludo!


----------



## necho (2 Oct 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es un timo. Si quieres vender di que vendes al spot +10% o +15%... meter un overspot con cotizacion actual de un 47% ( o de un +30% cuando estaba cotizando a 35.00 euros la onza) pues me parece excesivo.
> 
> Suerte porque es su modelo de negocio, pero a mi me sirve como indicador de que hay escasez de fisico.





vigobay dijo:


> Este es un foro de compra-venta y cada uno pone el precio que quiere. Yo no estoy interesado en comprar a estos precios en este momento, pero no me parece que debas de criticarlo porque no es un timo (el pone precio a lo que vende sin engañar a nadie). En fin, no tengo ningún interés en defenderlo pero me parece un método igual de bueno que el que pone un precio fijo por sus onzas, además las kookaburras tienen un sobrespot brutal últimamente y no querrá perder dinero.
> 
> No compres y listo o vende a mejores precios!!!
> 
> Saludos metaleros



Una vez más Vigobay ha contestado de manera correcta. Van a pensar que somos el mismo o que ambos estamos en el ajo ;-)

*Eldenegro*,

Dónde ves tú el timo aquí? 

Como bien ha apuntado Vigobay en otro mensaje, si hacemos la suma, las Kookas terminarían saliendo a 32,88 EUR cada una. Si nos vamos por ejemplo a una de las web de referencia que se suele usar en este foro, podrás ver que ofrecen las Kookas a 32,77 EUR (y a esto habría que sumarle los portes de envío que cobre dicha tienda). El precio que yo estoy dando es sólo 0,11 céntimos por encima de esa conocida web. Una vez más pregunto, dónde ves tú el timo aquí?

Un saludo y como te respondió Vigobay eres libre de comprar donde quieras. Pero no vayas acusando así tan a la ligera de timo. Que aquí timo ninguno, la verdad.


----------



## necho (2 Oct 2011)

He editado el anuncio para mayor claridad y no dar lugar a ninguna confusión!

También he incluido más información sobre el envío o entrega en mano, además mencionar las distintas formas de pago.

Un saludo a todos!



> Para la venta:
> 
> *200*x *Wiener Philarmoniker 2011*, 1 oz de plata. (*VENDIDAS*)
> *Precio por moneda*: Spot del día (precio en Euros onza de plata) + 5,80 EUR al momento de formalizar la venta. Se venden en tubos de 20 monedas por tubo. Estado de las monedas: Nuevas.
> ...


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Oct 2011)

Es verdda que en el mercado fisico hay sobredemanda..


Cotizacion Actual de la monster ( 500 monedas de 1 OZ) de filarmonicas 26,95€ cada moneda


Compro Pakillos y cualquier moneda con contenidao en plata superior a .800

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Eldenegro (3 Oct 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Este es un foro de compra-venta y cada uno pone el precio que quiere. Yo no estoy interesado en comprar a estos precios en este momento, pero no me parece que debas de criticarlo porque no es un timo (el pone precio a lo que vende sin engañar a nadie). En fin, no tengo ningún interés en defenderlo pero me parece un método igual de bueno que el que pone un precio fijo por sus onzas, además las kookaburras tienen un sobrespot brutal últimamente y no querrá perder dinero.
> 
> No compres y listo o vende a mejores precios!!!
> 
> Saludos metaleros



Vigobay, tu siempre defiendes a quien pone alguna oferta con un estilo similar al que tu usas. Ya te lo dije una vez, y te lo vuelvo a repetir, haz lo que quieras pero sigo pensando que es pasarse. Ademas, nuevamente te quedas con una parte del mensaje.



necho dijo:


> Una vez más Vigobay ha contestado de manera correcta. Van a pensar que somos el mismo o que ambos estamos en el ajo ;-)
> 
> *Eldenegro*,
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que tanto tu como yo como el resto de foreros somos libres de comprar y vender donde y como nos parezca, pero eso no quita que cuando vea un overspot descabellado lo considere un timo. No es un ataque personal, simplemente que no estoy deacuerdo. Cuando el overspot en tiendas alemanas, belgas, holandesas, inglesas, americanas o italianas se pasan tambien expreso mi opinion, por mucho que a ti no te guste, pero somos personas diferentes y tenemos opiniones diferentes.

Ahora bien, como te lo has tomado como un ataque personal (que no lo era, y si lo has entendido asi disculpame) sino sobre el overspot que se estaba aplicando.

Si lees atentamente mi mensaje, tambien te pongo: _"Suerte porque es su modelo de negocio, pero a mi me sirve como indicador de que hay escasez de fisico"_

Te deseo suerte con el negocio, y ademas indico, al igual que cuando consulto las paginas de venta alemanas (supongo que no referimos a las mismas, pero no pones ningun nombre) que cuando el overspot se dispara es indicativo clarisimo de que hay escasez de fisico.

Ahora bien, por lo menos ha servido para aclarar tu oferta, darle publicidad y que incluyas el envio.

Quedate con la parte del mensaje que quieras. Como bien saben muchos foreros, "a buen entendedor,..."


----------



## Baraja (3 Oct 2011)

necho dijo:


> Como bien ha apuntado Vigobay en otro mensaje, si hacemos la suma, las Kookas terminarían saliendo a 32,88 EUR cada una. Si nos vamos por ejemplo a una de las web de referencia que se suele usar en este foro, podrás ver que ofrecen las Kookas a 32,77 EUR (y a esto habría que sumarle los portes de envío que cobre dicha tienda). El precio que yo estoy dando es sólo 0,11 céntimos por encima de esa conocida web. Una vez más pregunto, dónde ves tú el timo aquí?
> 
> Un saludo y como te respondió Vigobay eres libre de comprar donde quieras. Pero no vayas acusando así tan a la ligera de timo. Que aquí timo ninguno, la verdad.



Precio 1oz Kookaburra 2012 Silber-investor.de

es una buena referencia. Así podemos ver si unos 3 euros por moneda extras frente a la tienda más barata es un timo o no. Tampoco está mal del todo ienso:


----------



## FERROVIARIO (3 Oct 2011)

Buenos días:
Escucho ofertas de venta de monedas de oro.
A ser posible en Madrid.

Por cierto ¿alguna dirección interesante de venta en Berlín?

Un saludo.


----------



## Eldenegro (3 Oct 2011)

FERROVIARIO dijo:


> Por cierto ¿alguna dirección interesante de venta en Berlín?



Esta gente son bastante serios, y tienen precios que van variando. Puedes encontrar cosas interesantes

PhilaBerlin

Por cierto, gracias por tu libro. Lo he regalado a algunos amigos y les ha encantado


----------



## necho (3 Oct 2011)

Baraja dijo:


> Precio 1oz Kookaburra 2012 Silber-investor.de
> 
> es una buena referencia. Así podemos ver si unos 3 euros por moneda extras frente a la tienda más barata es un timo o no. Tampoco está mal del todo ienso:



Si es que no está mal. Si nos fijamos en la comparativa que enlazas, mi oferta se ubicaría entre la mitad de la tabla. Y ojo, que estoy incluyendo el envío también en el precio.

Que las hay más baratas. Desde luego. Pero también tenéis que tener en cuenta que muchas veces las tiendas que ofrecen precios interesantes o ya han agotado la cuota de envíos a España, o los envíos se disparan o simplemente pasan de enviar a España (que hay mucho alemán cuadrado que no se quiere calentar la cabeza).

[Lo que escribo a continuación va para el resto del foro]

Por otra parte, aquí los que vendemos somos particulares. Que más quisiera yo que poder ofreceros las monedas al mismo precio que la tienda alemana más barata. Pero es que ni tengo la capacidad de apalancamiento de ellos, ni las fuentes que ellos tienen (compran directamente a las acuñadoras).

Que las Kookas no son monedas bullion aunque se clasifiquen como tal. Y de toda la vida de Dios han tenido un sobre spot importante. Son bonitas, están curradas, vienen encapsuladas de fabrica y nunca vas a tener problemas de "milky spot" o "Milch flecken" como con el resto de monedas "bulk" o bullion de gran tirada. Además que las tiradas son más reducidas.

Timo? Ninguno. Especulación, el mercado haciendo de las suyas? Pues sí. Pero la vida es así, que no la he inventado yo.

Y con esto cierro el foro chat y me dejo de estar defendiendo los precios que doy. Que como podéis ver en la comparativa que amablemente el conforero _Barajas_ enlazo, aún están lejos de ser los más caros y de ser considerados timos.


----------



## trailtracker67 (3 Oct 2011)

Hola¡

Estoy interesado en la compra de monedas o pequeños lingotes de Oro.
Zona Pais Vasco.

Saludos


----------



## andreu (3 Oct 2011)

FERROVIARIO dijo:


> Por cierto ¿alguna dirección interesante de venta en Berlín?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vigobay (3 Oct 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Vigobay, tu siempre defiendes a quien pone alguna oferta con un estilo similar al que tu usas. Ya te lo dije una vez, y te lo vuelvo a repetir, haz lo que quieras pero sigo pensando que es pasarse. Ademas, nuevamente te quedas con una parte del mensaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, tu mensaje me pareció muy correcto excepto por usar tan alegremente la palabra "timo" ya que si buscas la definición de Timar sale esto en el diccionario.

1.VERBO TRANSITIVO
Robar o hurtar con engaño.
2. VERBO TRANSITIVO
Engañar a alguien en una venta, trato, Etcétera, prometiéndole algo que luego no se cumple

No hay engaño ni dice nada que no vaya a cumplir y por eso me pareció oportuno intervenir. Sería correcto sobrespot que te parece exagerado, etc... aunque en el caso de las kookaburras la situación ha cambiado muchísimo este año respecto a los anteriores y podría hablar sobre ello pero no es el lugar. 

En fin, que haya paz porque todos nosotros somos personas honestas aunque personalmente yo retiraría esa palabra y no la justificaría usando otras que no son lo mismo porque su significado es diferente. 
*
Por cierto el SP 500 Tocando los 1100 y la plata y el oro aguantando como campeones!!!*

Saludos metaleros


----------



## fran69 (3 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches.

Vendo Kokaburra año 1.992 1 Kilo, plata 999. en su capsula de protecion.Precio: 900 € portes por correo certificado Gratis.

Porfavor, si hay alguien interesado contactar en saulclement@gmail.com.
saludos.


----------



## FERROVIARIO (4 Oct 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Esta gente son bastante serios, y tienen precios que van variando. Puedes encontrar cosas interesantes
> 
> PhilaBerlin
> 
> Por cierto, gracias por tu libro. Lo he regalado a algunos amigos y les ha encantado



Gracias por su información. 

Por cierto el libro en descarga gratuita Crisis Energética - Respuestas a los retos energéticos del SXXI


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Oct 2011)

Pongo a la venta un lote indivisible de 6 onzas de plata:

-2 eagles de 2010 a 28 € c/u
-2 britannias de 2010 a 30 € c/u
-2 kookaburras (2010 y 2011) a 30 € c/u

En total 176 € + 8 de gastos de envío = 184 €

Aprovecho para resucitar las dos onzas de colección, me siento como Holdem ::


perlenbacher dijo:


> Actualizo y rebajo. Los precios incluyen gastos de envío.
> 
> 
> TUVALU 2009: Batalla de las Termópilas.
> ...


----------



## bricabrac (4 Oct 2011)

Compro onzas de plata sueltas: eagle, panda, phila, lunar de 2010/2011. En mano en Madrid a ser posible. Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Oct 2011)

trailtracker67 dijo:


> Hola¡
> 
> Estoy interesado en la compra de monedas o pequeños lingotes de Oro.
> Zona Pais Vasco.
> ...



Tienes un mensaje privado

Un saludo


----------



## Vedast_borrado (5 Oct 2011)

¿Existe algo del estilo de Ebay especializado en monedas (aunque sea con simples "cómpralo ya" en lugar de subastas)?


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Oct 2011)

Sin embargo, después de las conclusiones a que hemos llegado en los apartados I, II y III, no resulta difícil analizar todos los casos que pueden presentarse. Para encontrar los resultados de cada combinación, no hay más que ir examinando, una tras otra, las distintas hipótesis, suponiendo que en cada una de ellas se presente un factor como variable y los otros dos como constantes. Aquí, nos limitaremos a examinar rápidamente los dos casos más importantes.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Oct 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Existe algo del estilo de Ebay especializado en monedas (aunque sea con simples "cómpralo ya" en lugar de subastas)?



Hay un forero que creó un portal de compra-venta de monedas, "Tradealia" creo que se llamaba el portal (el nombre del forero no lo recuerdo).

Pero no ha tenido mucho éxito me parece a mí.


----------



## TDT' (5 Oct 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Que la disfrutes:
> 
> Achat Pièces d'or AuCOFFRE.com
> 
> Agradecimientos al forero "Aug" que me la paso.



Gracias por la info. 

¿No es un poco caro todo?


----------



## aug (5 Oct 2011)

TDT' dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> ¿No es un poco caro todo?



Como comenté en su momento, los precios van con un poco de retraso, cuando sube, sube despacio y cuando baja idemmm
En cada tipo, las piezas se presentan por antiguedad, los precios más recientes los encontrareis, posiblemente en las últimas páginas...de cada moneda.
por último, las mejores ofertas suelen ser de monedas francesas, como es lógico: napoleones... . A veces las diferencias son espectaculares con respecto a otras a otros puntos de venta.
El gran problema de este sitio es la mecánica de compra, venta, que es un poco liosa... lo que desanima si no controlas un poco de francés
Suerte...


----------



## trailtracker67 (5 Oct 2011)

*Geab 57*

hola,
Alguien tiene información precisa sobre las recomendaciones del GEAB (GlobalEurope Anticipation Bulletin) nº 57, o sabéis si se puede descargar en castellano en algún sitio?
Salió a últimos de Septiembre

Saludos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (5 Oct 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Que la disfrutes:
> 
> Achat Pièces d'or AuCOFFRE.com
> 
> Agradecimientos al forero "Aug" que me la paso.



Gracias.

Parece que los vendedores se mantienen anónimos. A ver si encuentro cómo van los pagos, si se ingresa en una cuenta de AuCoffre, si el dinero se le envía directamente al vendedor o tiene que haber confirmado el comprador antes que ha llegado bien, etc.

"> Commission sur les achats et sur les ventes = 1%" Si no lo entiendo mal, es un 2% lo que se sacan entonces por operación.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (5 Oct 2011)

Edito: En principio vendido


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Oct 2011)

Caven aquí, evidentemente, toda una serie de combinaciones. Puede ocurrir que varíen dos factores y el tercero permanezca cons¬tante o que los tres varíen conjuntamente. Pueden variar en el mismo grado o en grado distinto, y en el mismo sentido o en sentido opuesto, con lo cual sus variaciones se contrarrestarán en todo o en parte.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (5 Oct 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> De nada, me imagino que la comision se la cobran al vendedor, el comprador paga con tarjeta o paypal. Esto nos lo puede aclarar aug, pero segun me conto lo gestiona AuCoffre, es posible que el vendedor se lo mande a AuCoffre y estos al comprador.
> 
> La otra opcion mas popular es MA Coin stores with 250.000 Coins - Medals - German Coins - Ancient Coins, World Coins Coins Mall



En esta por lo visto sólo pueden vender "verified specialist dealers". Así que de cara al público vendría a ser como una única tienda, no como un sitio donde cualquiera puede poner algo a la venta.


----------



## aug (5 Oct 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> En esta por lo visto sólo pueden vender "verified specialist dealers". Así que de cara al público vendría a ser como una única tienda, no como un sitio donde cualquiera puede poner algo a la venta.



Efectivamente.
El sitema se basa en que ellos iniciaron una bolsa de monedas, que tu puedes comprar y dejar (en Paris o Suiza) en depósito o traerte a casa precintadas en su bolsa con certificado.... (no lo hice nunca, pero creo que si no rompes el precinto las puedes volver a introducir en el sistema), si las vas a volver a vender es mejor dejarlas. Te cobran algo por almacenamiento en caja de seguridad.
La comisión solo la pagas al vender (o al comprar, ya no me acuerdo)
Cuando las quieres vender tu fijas el precio y a esperar que alguien esté interesado. las transacciones son anónimas, con lo que nadie se expone ni sabe tu dirección... . 
El lio es que para iniciar las operaciones tienes que abrir una cuenta, es decir mandarles una pasta para empezar a comprar y en su caso almacenar o pagar los gastos de envío.
El sistema me parece muy útil si lo que pretendes es comprar y vender, ya que en ningun caso soportas gastos de envio y la puesta en venta y la compra es inmediata. Cuando quieres retirarte, se lo dices y te reingresan es saldo en tu banco.
El sobreprecio, es efectivamente muy variable dependiendo del valor numismático.... pero estando atento, también hay numerosas oportunidades de monedas de inversión.
Yo hice alguna compra para que me las remitieran a casa (perfecto) y tengo algunas piezas en depósito, si aquí todo se va a freir churros y viene Rajoy a quitarte tus moneditas :bla:, siempre tendré algunos ahorrillos en Francia, que nunca se sabe. Por lo menos me dará para olvidar las penas un par de noches en la capital de las luces, ::.


----------



## fran69 (5 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches.. Vendida la kokaburra de 1 kilo del 1992.

saludos.


----------



## trailtracker67 (6 Oct 2011)

InversionOro, Te he enviado un privado.

Saludos


----------



## andreu (6 Oct 2011)

Cambio

Busco moneda de plata en perfecto estado, sin pátina y encapsulada 

Pandas 2011 (1)



La moneda que ofrezco (moneda de plata en perfecto estado, sin pátina y encapsulada) :

Koala 2009 (1)




Interesados Mp


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Oct 2011)

trailtracker67 dijo:


> InversionOro, Te he enviado un privado.
> 
> Saludos




Perdona el retraso ya te he contestado


----------



## necho (7 Oct 2011)

*Mensaje privado enviado!*



Corellano dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Como podría hacer para comprar de esas monedas? Soy nuevo por estos lares en registro que no en seguimiento.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano



Buenas noches Corellano,

Te acabo de mandar un mensaje privado. Ya nos entendemos por allí. 

Un saludo,

Necho

PD: Por si no te aclaras, en el margen superior derecho de esta misma página verás el enlace "Mensajes Privados" que te llevará a tu bandeja de entrada.


----------



## Vidar (7 Oct 2011)

Buenas, alguien vende monedas de oro por madrid?

MPs


----------



## trailtracker67 (10 Oct 2011)

Estoy interesado en comprar monedas o lingotes de 50 ó 100 grs..
Zona Pais Vasco.
Si alguien tiene interés por favor enviad privado.
Saludos


----------



## holdem (11 Oct 2011)

Bueno, bueno, pues tras unas largas vacaciones por paternidad vuelvo a la carga con lo mío:

Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 sin circular. 
Precio 1500 €.
Prefiero entrega en mano en Granada o entre Rute y Granada, pero puedo enviar por correo certificado.

Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## Palasaca (11 Oct 2011)

Felicidades por la paternidad!!

Eres holdem el indomable  yo creo que esta vez sí que la venderás, ofreces buen precio de salida:Aplauso:


----------



## holdem (11 Oct 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Felicidades por la paternidad!!
> 
> Eres holdem el indomable  yo creo que esta vez sí que la venderás, ofreces buen precio de salida:Aplauso:



Muxas gracias, menudo trabajo q tiene ser padre, madre mía. La moneda ya veremos si se vende, es q en Granada veo muy poco movimiento, lástima de no vivir en Madrid o Barcelona.


----------



## luismarple (11 Oct 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, pues tras unas largas vacaciones por paternidad vuelvo a la carga con lo mío:
> 
> Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 sin circular.
> Precio 1500 €.
> ...



Es la famosa moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 conocida como "la invendible"? al final va a tener premium numismático!!


----------



## QuepasaRey (11 Oct 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, pues tras unas largas vacaciones por paternidad vuelvo a la carga con lo mío:



Yo ya le tengo algo de cariño y todo a esa moneda, me gustaria, y seguro que a algun forero mas tambien, nos muestres una foto de ella.

LA INVENDIBLE.


----------



## Eurocrack (11 Oct 2011)

Es esta:

https://www.coininvestdirect.com/en/gold_coins/50_mexikanische_peso_mexican_peso


----------



## holdem (11 Oct 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Yo ya le tengo algo de cariño y todo a esa moneda, me gustaria, y seguro que a algun forero mas tambien, nos muestres una foto de ella.
> 
> LA INVENDIBLE.



Ya subí unas fotos hace tiempo. Son éstas:


----------



## gurrumino (11 Oct 2011)

Buenas , ¿ por que la llamais , la invendible? , si no es mucho preguntar. Gracias.


----------



## mc_toni (11 Oct 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenas , ¿ por que la llamais , la invendible? , si no es mucho preguntar. Gracias.



supongo que por el cariño que ya le tenemos a la moneda, que el pobre holdem lleva tiempo intentandola vender y es conocida por medio foro

Holdem felicitaciones por la paternidad!


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (11 Oct 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, pues tras unas largas vacaciones por paternidad vuelvo a la carga con lo mío:
> 
> Vendo una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 1946 sin circular.
> Precio 1500 €.
> ...



Muchas felicidades holdem, me alegro de que seas padre, y mucho ánimo que ya verás como criar a tu retoño va a ser más facil que vender los 50 pesos. un saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (11 Oct 2011)

No voy a ser menos que Holdem y resubo mis onzas de plata invendibles ::



perlenbacher dijo:


> Actualizo y rebajo. Los precios incluyen gastos de envío. TUVALU 2009: Batalla de las Termópilas. Una onza de plata pura de la Perth Mint, tirada de 5000 unidades. La mía está numerada como la 2699. Incluye su funda, cajita y certificado de autenticidad, todo en perfecto estado. 70 €
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidar (12 Oct 2011)

NapoleonXVII dijo:


> Vendo Filarmónica de Oro, 1 onza. Madrid. 1200€, negociables por privado.




Buenas noches. tienes un MP.


----------



## inver (12 Oct 2011)

NapoleonXVII dijo:


> Vendo Filarmónica de Oro, 1 onza. Madrid. 1200€, negociables por privado.



Esta oferta la hizo el forero NapoleonXVII unos minutos después de las 17 horas del día de ayer 11/10/2011, *aunque ahora esta borrado el mensaje*.

Le pregunte sobre el estado de la moneda y a las 21:09 me respondió que perfecta.
Le dije que OK que me interesaba y que donde y cuando podíamos vernos y a las 21:43 me respondió que podríamos vernos cuando me viniese bien proponiendo un Hotel cercano a sus casa y dándome su numero de móvil.
Le respondo sobre las 22:00 horas diciéndole nuevamente que OK que me quedo con ella, que al día siguiente le llamaría para quedar.
Me envía un mensaje a las 5:52 de hoy, diciendo "perdona, ha salido otro comprador, de todas maneras te apunto para la próxima".

Entiendo que el forero NapoleonXVII no ofrece ninguna confianza a la hora de hacer tratos con el, lo que os comunico para el conocimiento general.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2011)

A mi también me paso algo parecido que al conforero...ienso:me dijo que ya estaba colocada y otra vez sería...:rolleye:


----------



## Solido_borrado (12 Oct 2011)

¿Donde se pueden conseguir capsulas?


----------



## bentox (12 Oct 2011)

Solido dijo:


> ¿Donde se pueden conseguir capsulas?



En ebay tienes para aburrir y a buen precio...Solo tienes que mirar el diametro que te interesa


busca en categoria monedas y billetes esto:

CAPS40


El 40 lo puedes cambiar por el diametro que te interese


----------



## necho (12 Oct 2011)

inver dijo:


> Esta oferta la hizo el forero NapoleonXVII unos minutos después de las 17 horas del día de ayer 11/10/2011, *aunque ahora esta borrado el mensaje*.
> 
> Le pregunte sobre el estado de la moneda y a las 21:09 me respondió que perfecta.
> Le dije que OK que me interesaba y que donde y cuando podíamos vernos y a las 21:43 me respondió que podríamos vernos cuando me viniese bien proponiendo un Hotel cercano a sus casa y dándome su numero de móvil.
> ...





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A mi también me paso algo parecido que al conforero...ienso:me dijo que ya estaba colocada y otra vez sería...:rolleye:



Sin animo de defender la falta de seriedad del susodicho; pero, esta información no estaría mejor en el hilo habilitado para ello ("Valoraciones de intercamios entre foreros")?

Que luego se pierde la función para la que se creó este hilo que es vender y comprar plata y oro. Esto último no lo digo por la denuncia de Inver y Duditativo. Sino más bien por el foro chat que que se ha venido dando en estas 2 últimas páginas :

Un saludo y no lapidarme :X



Solido dijo:


> ¿Donde se pueden conseguir capsulas?



En tiendas de numismática, eBay. Aunque para que te salgan bien de precio lo mejor es comprar por cantidades.


----------



## fff (13 Oct 2011)

Hola,

Llevo unos dias leyendoos y me he animado a registrarme. 

Un par de cosillas.

Tengo un amigo en Suiza. Algún sitio para conseguir alguna onza a buen precio? Alguan otra recomendación aprovechando mi contacto?

Tambien escucharia ofertas por onzas de plata y alguna de oro (o media) en buen estado. Por Zaragoza preferentemente para intercambio en mano

Pues nada mas de momento 

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (13 Oct 2011)

Lotes de 500 filarmonicas bajo pedido, precio segun cotizacion

Ahora sería: cotizacion 740€ kg cada onza a 28€ 14.000


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## fran69 (15 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches, Vendo:
1/10 ORO Panda 2010 140€
1/10 Britania 140€
Portes por correo certificado y gratuitos.
Interesados contactar en saulclement@gmail.com
saludos !!


----------



## QuepasaRey (15 Oct 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Ya subí unas fotos hace tiempo. Son éstas:



Gracias, tienes razon, las subiste hace tiempo, lo he recordado cuando he visto que tenemos el mismo marmol como encimera.


----------



## fran69 (15 Oct 2011)

VENDIDAS, las dos 1/10 de ORO , Panda y Britania.

Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Oct 2011)

gamusino, tienes privi.


----------



## japiluser (15 Oct 2011)

Necho, mandame msg que a mí no me deja.
Con tu mensaje ya te reenvio.
un saludo


----------



## necho (15 Oct 2011)

*Contestando a Japi*



japiluser dijo:


> Necho, mandame msg que a mí no me deja.
> Con tu mensaje ya te reenvio.
> un saludo



Japiluser,

Te acabo de mandar un MP. Me ha costado, ya que la página está lentísima :vomito:

Ya me dirás.

Un saludo.

Necho


----------



## andreu (15 Oct 2011)

Compro/cambio:

Escucho ofertas me interesan monedas bullion 1 onza de plata .999 en perfecto estado y encapsuladas 


- 5 dolares lobo canada 2011 
- Pandas 2011 

Interesados Mp


----------



## kapandji (15 Oct 2011)

gamusino tienes un privado.


----------



## juan35 (16 Oct 2011)

Vendo 20 Koalas 2011 a 580 euros, envio a mi cargo por MRW.

Encapsuladas y en perfecto estado.

Saludos

*VENDIDAS*


----------



## greenspanator (16 Oct 2011)

Compro onzas de oro (Maple, Eagle, Krugerrand), precio compra Munters + 10 euros.

Edito: error "spot".


----------



## sprinser (17 Oct 2011)

Necho tienes Un MP


----------



## necho (17 Oct 2011)

*Respondido!*



sprinser dijo:


> Necho tienes Un MP



Respondido!


----------



## Inversionoro (18 Oct 2011)

LAs cajas de 500 filarmonicas estarian ahora sobre los 13.650€
consultar otro tipo de monedas tambien onzas de oro.

info@inversionoro.es

un saludo


----------



## Eldenegro (18 Oct 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> [Consulta]:
> 
> ¿Alguien de Canarias/Ceuta y Melilla puede comentar como esta el tema de recepcion de monedas?
> 
> ...



Aduanas de Canarias son un autentico timo. Es una ESTAFA de todas todas. Y me ha pasado varias veces cuando he querido enviarles algun regalo a mis padres.

Mejor si buscas a alguien que vaya para alla y lo lleve en persona.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Oct 2011)

Vendo 3 monedas KOOKABURRA 1992 

10 ONZAS

2 ONZAS 

1 ONZA

precio 400 € no incluye gastos de envio. 

no escucho ofertas inferiores al precio marcado.


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Oct 2011)

Lotes de 500 Filarmonicas de plata 13,700€ ( a la cotizaciñon actual)

Lote 10 onzas de oro Filarmonicas 12.600€


El precio puede variar segun la cotizacion hasta que se acuerde la operacion

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Oct 2011)

tonimontana dijo:


> vendo 3 monedas kookaburra 1992
> 
> 10 onzas
> 
> ...



plata 999 australia


----------



## evar (20 Oct 2011)

Vendo 2 monedas de 1 onza Kookaburra de 2012

Total.... 81€ (incluido gastos de envio,por correo certificado)

Interesados enviarme un mp.


----------



## el_andorrano (20 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta lotes de:

100 Filarmonicas del 2011 a Spot + 4,6€
100 Libertad del 2011 a Spot + 4,7€

Gracias


----------



## andreu (21 Oct 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Pongo a la venta lotes de:
> 
> ...



He enviado un mensaje privado.
Saludos.


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Oct 2011)

Compro Granalla de plata fina

Más Información 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## fran69 (23 Oct 2011)

hola, buenos dias.

Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 ( El mono) de 1 Kilo. 1000€
Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 ( El mono) de 1/2 kg 500€.
Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 (El mono) 10 onzas. 330€.

Portes por certificado, Gratuitos, si hay algun interesado contactar en saulclement@gmail.com
(El envio lo haria el lunes 31 de Octubre, pues esta semana estare fuera de mi zona toda la semana)

saludos cordiales.


----------



## fran69 (23 Oct 2011)

Hola, buenos dias.

Vendo Soberano de oro año 1925 Jorge V, S/C, 7.99 gr, .917. 285€.
Envio por correo certificado, gratuito.
El contacto en saulclement@gmail.com.


----------



## fran69 (23 Oct 2011)

VENDIDO el Soberano de oro.
saludos


----------



## Eurocrack (23 Oct 2011)

Alguna onza de oro por la zona La Rioja o Pais Vasco? Escucho ofertas.


----------



## fran69 (23 Oct 2011)

Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 ( El mono) de 1 Kilo. 1000€
Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 ( El mono) de 1/2 kg 500€.
Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 (El mono) 10 onzas. 330€.
PORTES: Certificado y Gratuitos.
Hola, porfavor, a los interesados,, el precio es este que he puesto aqui, NO acepto ofertas inferiores. gracias, un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Oct 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 ( El mono) de 1 Kilo. 1000€
> Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 ( El mono) de 1/2 kg 500€.
> Vendo Calendario Lunar I año 2004 (El mono) 10 onzas. 330€.
> PORTES: Certificado y Gratuitos.
> Hola, porfavor, a los interesados,, el precio es este que he puesto aqui, NO acepto ofertas inferiores. gracias, un saludo.



*100% forero de confianza*


----------



## fran69 (23 Oct 2011)

Gracias puntodecontrol,,,, de el no hace falta que insista en que es de confianza,, creo que todos lo sabemos sobradamente.


Añado a la venta:

Calendario Lunar I el mono de 5 onzas, 160€
1/2 soberano oro, Jorge V año 1925 S/C 3,99 gr. oro 917 140€
Los portes por correo certificado y gratis, interesados en saulclement@gmail.com
Los precios los marcados porfavor, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## fran69 (23 Oct 2011)

Vendido el medio soberano.


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Oct 2011)

Venodo tubos de 20 Sivler Eagle 2011 1 Oz a 28,30€

Saludos


----------



## fran69 (23 Oct 2011)

VENDIDO Calendario Lunar I de 5 onzas.

saludos!!


----------



## fran69 (23 Oct 2011)

VENDIDA Caledario Lunar I 1/2 kilo.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (24 Oct 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Vendo 3 monedas KOOKABURRA 1992
> 
> 10 ONZAS
> 
> ...



en perfecto estado, nunca extraídas de su capsula. posible entrega en mano en la zona de Burgos


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Oct 2011)

Pongo a la venta tubos de 20 filarmomicas 2011 a 28€ cada monedas mas gastos de envio.

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## gurrumino (24 Oct 2011)

Compro 3 monedas de 10 francos de oro, 2 de 20f, o soberano. solo en excelente estado. Mejor Madrid , Talavera , Toledo, en mano preferentemente.
Si alguien se inhibe por que no tengo referencias de tratos anteriores en el foro,
me lo diga y le remito por privado a forero veterano que avalaria mi honradez.

Un saludo.


----------



## fran69 (24 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches.
A la venta moneda de plata .999 kokaburra 10 onzas, Sin circular en su capsula original de proteccion.

Portes correo certificado gratuito. 330€.
interesados contactar en saulclement@gmai.com


----------



## fran69 (24 Oct 2011)

Perdon, porcierto la kokaburra de 10 onzas es del año 1994.


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Oct 2011)

Supongamos que, al encarecerse los productos del suelo, el valor de la fuerza de trabajo aumenta de 3 a 4 chelines, y por tanto el tiempo de trabajo necesario de 6 a 8 horas. Si la jornada de trabajo permanece invariable, el trabajo excedente disminuirá de 6 horas a 4 y la plusvalía de 3 chelines a 2.


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Oct 2011)

Actualizo precios.

Filarmonicas de plata a 28,5 mínimo 1 tubo de 20.

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## ProfePaco (25 Oct 2011)

¿alguien me vende media onza oro krugerrand? cerca de Valencia...


----------



## jaws (25 Oct 2011)

Hola

Vendo una moneda de plata de 5KG islas cook. Nunca ha sido manipulada y tengo certificado de compra original de la tienda. Fue comprada en Muenzdiscount.de - Gold, Silber, Barren, Münzen, anonym kaufen in Dresden und Leipzig

pvp: 4000€

Preferiría en Madrid en mano.


----------



## mk73 (25 Oct 2011)

una curiosidad, ¿¿ cómo conseguistes tal moneda?? lo digo porque si es la pieza que he visto, tan sólo acuñarón 350 monedas.


----------



## jaws (26 Oct 2011)

Es esta







No sé si será la que has visto o es otra que creo que será así, ya que cuando la compré sólo lo hice por diversificar un poco en monedas grandes y no indicaban que fuese una edición limitada ni nada del estilo. De hecho parecía la típica trampa para evitar el iva de los lingotes superior al de las monedas. Haces un lingote lo llamas moneda y 11% más barato.

No creo que semejante tocho sea colecionable por nadie, es pura invesión.


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Oct 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Actualizo precios.
> 
> Filarmonicas de plata a 28,5 mínimo 1 tubo de 20.
> 
> info @ inversionoro .es



Actualizao precios a 29€unidad Para cantidades de de mas de 100 se podria ajustar el precio.

un saludo

info @inversionoro.es


----------



## mk73 (26 Oct 2011)

no es esa

la que yo digo es moneda y con estuche y certificado de autenticidad; 

http://downies.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/as433_01.jpg

ahi sale la foto; ahora no encuentro el enlace donde iba con el estuche y los datos; como digo solo acunyaron 350 monedas y eso es poquisimoooo

saludo


----------



## macalu (26 Oct 2011)

jaws dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Vendo una moneda de plata de 5KG islas cook. Nunca ha sido manipulada y tengo certificado de compra original de la tienda. Fue comprada en Muenzdiscount.de - Gold, Silber, Barren, Münzen, anonym kaufen in Dresden und Leipzig
> 
> ...



Hola
Esa tienda vende a españa online?
saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Oct 2011)

se vende moneda kookaburra 10 onzas año 1992

Precio 325€ con gastos de envio incluidos (certificado y asegurado)


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Oct 2011)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Esa tienda vende a españa online?
> saludos



si, vende a españa


----------



## macalu (26 Oct 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> si, vende a españa



ok gracias amigo
saludos


----------



## vigobay (26 Oct 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> si, vende a españa



Muenzdiscount vende a España pero recuerdo que los portes eran bastante caros. Mucho más que otras aunque ahora el problema es encontrar tiendas que envíen a España que no se hayan pasado de cupo del Iva en 2011. Si alguién compró últimamente plata en Alemania sería bueno que nos dijese en donde.

En alemania para compra de oro si sé que envían a España sin problema en:

http://www.heubach-edelmetalle.de/***-bin/cosmoshop/lshop*****

Conozco a un forero que compró hace dos semanas ahí y todo perfecto con portes y seguro incluído bastante bien de precio. De plata no sé y ellos parece que no son los que tienen mejores precio.

Saludos metaleros,


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Oct 2011)

Lote de 150 filarmonicas a 28,6€ mas envio

info @ inversionoro .es

un saludo


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Oct 2011)

Monifico el lote


250 filarmónicas de plata 28,5

Tubos de 20 a 29€

Info @inversionoro.es


----------



## trailtracker67 (27 Oct 2011)

JAWS: tienes un privado.


----------



## macalu (27 Oct 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Muenzdiscount vende a España pero recuerdo que los portes eran bastante caros. Mucho más que otras aunque ahora el problema es encontrar tiendas que envíen a España que no se hayan pasado de cupo del Iva en 2011. Si alguién compró últimamente plata en Alemania sería bueno que nos dijese en donde.
> 
> En alemania para compra de oro si sé que envían a España sin problema en:
> 
> ...



gracias amigo,parece q en oro son bastante competitivos y en plata no
saludos


----------



## illokc (27 Oct 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Muenzdiscount vende a España pero recuerdo que los portes eran bastante caros. Mucho más que otras aunque ahora el problema es encontrar tiendas que envíen a España que no se hayan pasado de cupo del Iva en 2011. Si alguién compró últimamente plata en Alemania sería bueno que nos dijese en donde.
> 
> En alemania para compra de oro si sé que envían a España sin problema en:
> 
> ...



Puedo confirmar que Heubach envía plata a España.
He hecho 2 compras recientemente a esta web y todo perfecto.

Salud.


----------



## necho (27 Oct 2011)

illokc dijo:


> Puedo confirmar que Heubach envía plata a España.
> He hecho 2 compras recientemente a esta web y todo perfecto.
> 
> Salud.



Sin animo de querer generar polémicas y querer hacer auto publicidad (lo digo para evitar suspicacias ya que yo también suelo vender). Pero en este mismo hilo hay conforeros que ofrecen mejores precios para las monedas de plata que en esa web. Y también las ponen en casa y hasta las entregan en mano


----------



## illokc (27 Oct 2011)

necho dijo:


> Sin animo de querer generar polémicas y querer hacer auto publicidad (lo digo para evitar suspicacias ya que yo también suelo vender). Pero en este mismo hilo hay conforeros que ofrecen mejores precios para las monedas de plata que en esa web. Y también las ponen en casa y hasta las entregan en mano



La compra que he hecho a esta web recientemente no era únicamente de monedas de plata.
En cualquier caso no he visto mejores precios por las filarmónicas en este hilo.
Al menos cuando yo las he comprado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Oct 2011)

En stock Onzas filarmonicas de plata a 29 


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## eugenio (27 Oct 2011)

*comprar*

Hola, otros conforeros me han redirigido a este hilo.
Alguien me vende 2 o 3 onzas de plata? Es para un experimento, las voy a purificar y fundir, o sea, que si son monedas estaría bien que fueran .999, pero tambien me valen monedas que estén en mal estado o que no sean de plata 100%. Soy de Barcelona, graciassss


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Oct 2011)

eugenio dijo:


> Hola, otros conforeros me han redirigido a este hilo.
> Alguien me vende 2 o 3 onzas de plata? Es para un experimento, las voy a purificar y fundir, o sea, que si son monedas estaría bien que fueran .999, pero tambien me valen monedas que estén en mal estado o que no sean de plata 100%. Soy de Barcelona, graciassss





Si quieres puedo venderte algo de granalla .999 mandame un email

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## sinmas (28 Oct 2011)

eugenio dijo:


> Hola, otros conforeros me han redirigido a este hilo.
> Alguien me vende 2 o 3 onzas de plata? Es para un experimento, las voy a purificar y fundir, o sea, que si son monedas estaría bien que fueran .999, pero tambien me valen monedas que estén en mal estado o que no sean de plata 100%. Soy de Barcelona, graciassss



Buenas...

No se cual será el experimento, pero si lo que quieres es purificar y fundir lo mejor seria usar karlillos (12€) o si no los encuentras, las nuevas de 20€. 
Son monedas de 18 gr de plata sterling (.925). Cada una tiene 16,65 gr de plata pura, con lo que si PURIFICAS dos monedas, tendrias para hacer una onza (31,103 gr) y te sobra para unos pendientes )

Saludetes.


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Oct 2011)

Quedan a la venta:

10 onzas plata filarmónicas a 30€
20 Eagles en tubo a 31€

Posibilidad de cajas monster (500 oz) de la moneda que desee


También menores cantidades tanto en oro como en plata.

Mas informacion:

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## el_andorrano (28 Oct 2011)

eugenio dijo:


> Hola, otros conforeros me han redirigido a este hilo.
> Alguien me vende 2 o 3 onzas de plata? Es para un experimento, las voy a purificar y fundir, o sea, que si son monedas estaría bien que fueran .999, pero tambien me valen monedas que estén en mal estado o que no sean de plata 100%. Soy de Barcelona, graciassss



Pasate por aqui que algo tendremos... Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net

Un saludo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Oct 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> se vende moneda kookaburra 10 onzas año 1992
> 
> Precio 325€ con gastos de envio incluidos (certificado y asegurado)



Vendo tambien lingote sempsa 250g plata-------240€


----------



## coleccionador (29 Oct 2011)

ver ultimo post actualizado en el hilo


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Oct 2011)

Me queda en stocl

10 filarmonicas a 29,5€ cada una 
20 Eagles a 31 € 

Si necesitais cualquier otro modelo se pueden encargar a precio cerrado.

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## Vidar (29 Oct 2011)

busco krugerrands 1oz en madrid a precio de munters (buying) si están en perfecto estado .


----------



## fran69 (29 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes.

A la VENTA:Lote de 10 onzas Panda, año 2008,2009,2010,2011. 400€.
(No se venden por separado)

Moneda de 10 onzas Kokaburra 1994 330€

Moneda de 5 onzas Calendario Lunar II año 2012 (Drangon) 175€ 

Todas Sin Circular y todas en su capsula Original, los portes seran por correo certificado y seran gratuitos. 

Contacto solo en mail saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## fran69 (29 Oct 2011)

A la venta: 20 Soles OR Sin Circular, 9,36 gramos oro .900 345€.
5 Pesos Cuba Oro Sin Circular peso 8,36 .900 300€. 

Portes por correo certificado y gratuitos.
Interesados en mail saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## fran69 (29 Oct 2011)

Calendario Lunar I (Mono)

1 kilo, medio kilo y 10 onzas vendidas ya.

Saludos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Oct 2011)

tonimontana dijo:


> vendo tambien lingote sempsa 250g plata-------240€



el lingote vendido.


----------



## fran69 (30 Oct 2011)

A la Venta:
ORO... 20 Marcos Año 1888 Sin Circular 7.99 gr .900 300€
5 Pesos Cuba 1923 7.99 .917 gr. 295€

PLATA: Lote 4 Onzas .999 Pandas año 2004,2005,2006,2007 168€

Los portes seran por correo certificado y gratuitos.
Interesados contactar en saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## fran69 (30 Oct 2011)

Perdon,, los 5 pesos de atras son de Colombia no de Cuba.

¡¡¡En los contactos por mail envio fotos!!!


----------



## fran69 (30 Oct 2011)

VENDIDA 5 pesos Cuba oro.


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Oct 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> A la Venta:
> ORO... 5 Pesos Cuba 1923 7.99 .917 gr. 295€





fran69 dijo:


> Perdon,, los 5 pesos de atras son de Colombia no de Cuba.





fran69 dijo:


> VENDIDA 5 pesos Cuba oro.



Me alegro que la hayas vendido, pero al final no has terminado de explicarnos la clase de geografia


----------



## Inversionoro (31 Oct 2011)

*Venta pto.*



Inversionoro dijo:


> Me queda en stocl
> 
> 10 filarmonicas a 29,5€ cada una
> 20 Eagles a 31 €
> ...


----------



## Inversionoro (31 Oct 2011)

A la venta Cajas de 600 monedas de 1 Oz Pandas de plata 2011

Más información,

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## holdem (31 Oct 2011)

Sigue en venta una magnífica moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro en perfecto estado. Prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, Iznájar, Rute o Lucena, aunque también puedo enviar por correo certificado.
Precio: 1500 euros
Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
Teléfono: 633146421


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Nov 2011)

Lotes de 100 kookaburras de plata ( 1 oz) a 33€ cada una

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## fran69 (1 Nov 2011)

Vendidos los Pandas.

saludos.


----------



## fran69 (2 Nov 2011)

Hola Buenos dias.
A la venta: Moneda de oro 20 Soles Peru peso 9,46 gramos oro 900 S/C.
precio: 350€
Los portes por correo certificado corren a cuenta mia.

Interesados contactar en el mail saulclement@gmail.com
saludos!!!


----------



## hortera (2 Nov 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Sigue en venta una magnífica moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro en perfecto estado. Prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, Iznájar, Rute o Lucena, aunque también puedo enviar por correo certificado.
> Precio: 1500 euros
> Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
> Teléfono: 633146421



parece que te esta costando bastante venderla, no entiendo porque, si esta a buen precio, ahora mismo te dan por ella 1.450 euros en orodirect, asi que en oroexpress te darán algo parecido, tienes un punto de venta en Malaga cerca de tu casa, llamales y pregunta


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Nov 2011)

Dispongo de monedas para la venta tambien inferiores a 1OZ tanto de oro como de plata,

Asi como de 5oz de plat de USA

mas información

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## necho (3 Nov 2011)

*Véndela muchacho, véndela por lo que más quieras!!!!!!*



hortera dijo:


> parece que te esta costando bastante venderla, no entiendo porque, si esta a buen precio, ahora mismo te dan por ella 1.450 euros en orodirect, asi que en oroexpress te darán algo parecido, tienes un punto de venta en Malaga cerca de tu casa, llamales y pregunta





gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo porque sigues pidiendo 1500 si nadie te la compra, es ilogico, vendela a 1400 si hace falta pero quitatela YA. Asi nos quedamos todos agusto al saber que la invendible acabo convertida en anillos y cadenas.



No me gusta que se ensucie este hilo con comentarios anecdóticos y distintos al asunto intrínseco del mismo. Pero en esta ocasión no me he podido aguantar y una voz me ha dicho "contesta tú también".

Holdem, muchacho, por lo que más quieras véndela!!! No pasa nada si le "pierdes" 50 o 100 EUR con respecto al precio actual de venta en las tiendas. Seguro que la pillaste desde más abajo. Una herencia del tito que emigro a México o vaya usted a saber  

Mira, en una de las tiendas que por aquí a veces mencionan te la comprarían a 1495 EUR. Claro, tendrías que enviársela y estar sujeto a su valoración y posterior pago. Pero como dirían en mi pueblo "quien no arriesga huevo, no tiene pollito".

Así que nada, si no vendes es por que no quieres.


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Nov 2011)

Pongo a la venta onzas de plata Eagles a 30,25€ pedido mínimo 20.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Hastur (4 Nov 2011)

ALguien tiene medios soberanos pre 1930 ? Que me mande un privado


----------



## luismarple (4 Nov 2011)

necho dijo:


> No me gusta que se ensucie este hilo con comentarios anecdóticos y distintos al asunto intrínseco del mismo. Pero en esta ocasión no me he podido aguantar y una voz me ha dicho "contesta tú también".
> 
> Holdem, muchacho, por lo que más quieras véndela!!! No pasa nada si le "pierdes" 50 o 100 EUR con respecto al precio actual de venta en las tiendas. Seguro que la pillaste desde más abajo. Una herencia del tito que emigro a México o vaya usted a saber
> 
> ...



Sospecho que en el fondo pone un precio elevado porque le da penuchi deshacerse de "la invendible", han sido tanto tiempo y tantos mensajes...


----------



## coleccionador (4 Nov 2011)

Hola.

Se venden las siguientes monedas de oro .


Lingote 1 gramo IAR ( 6 )------------------- 50€ c/u

2 pesos Mejico ( 3 ) 1945 ------------------ 68€ c/u

2 pesos y medio Mejico 1945 -------------- 85€ 

1/20 Oz Panda 2008 ----------------------- 80€

1/25 Oz PROOF 10$ Islas Virgenes 2004 - 80€ solo 350 piezas KM 274

1/2 Soberano 1904 ------------------------ 175€ La de menor tirada de su serie

20 Marcos Alemania 1885 ---------------- 310€

2 Rand Sudáfrica 1962 ------------------- 315€


Envio previo pago por ingreso/transferencia o entrega en mano en Vitoria , gastos de envio a cargo del comprador , certificado 4€ .


----------



## coleccionador (5 Nov 2011)

ver ultimo post actualizado en el hilo


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Nov 2011)

Una sugerencia, no quedaria mejor en el hilo editar el mensaje anterior, ya que nadie ha posteado en el hilo desde entonces


----------



## 311490 (5 Nov 2011)

holdem dijo:


> Sigue en venta una magnífica moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro en perfecto estado. Prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, Iznájar, Rute o Lucena, aunque también puedo enviar por correo certificado.
> Precio: 1500 euros
> Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
> Teléfono: 633146421



Hola!. Soy nuevo en esto de comprar monedas. ¿Alguna foto actual de la moneda en cuestión? Me gustaría poder tocarla pero me pilla demasiado lejos y... comprar a ciegas sin conocer pues no me fío (las 4 monedas que tengo las he comprado 2 en tienda y 2 contra rembolso 2 en oro direct).

¿Cómo hacéis los foreros que compráis entre vosotros en los casos en que por distancia etc. no es posible quedar físicamente para realizar la compraventa?.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## hornblower (5 Nov 2011)

parece que estamos a punto de presenciar un acontecimiento histórico


----------



## gamusino30 (5 Nov 2011)

311490 dijo:


> Hola!. Soy nuevo en esto de comprar monedas. ¿Alguna foto actual de la moneda en cuestión? Me gustaría poder tocarla pero me pilla demasiado lejos y... comprar a ciegas sin conocer pues no me fío (las 4 monedas que tengo las he comprado 2 en tienda y 2 contra rembolso 2 en oro direct).
> 
> ¿Cómo hacéis los foreros que compráis entre vosotros en los casos en que por distancia etc. no es posible quedar físicamente para realizar la compraventa?.
> 
> Saludos y gracias





> Sigue en venta una magnífica moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de oro en perfecto estado. Prefiero entrega en mano en Granada, Iznájar, Rute o Lucena, aunque también puedo enviar por correo certificado.
> Precio: 1500 euros
> *Correo: antoniojavier88@hotmail.com
> Teléfono: 633146421*



Llamale por telefono o escribele un correo seguro que te resuelve tus dudas.


----------



## Hastur (5 Nov 2011)

coleccionador dijo:


> 1/2 Soberano 1904 ------------------------ 175€ La de menor tirada de su serie



De la serie de 1904 que solo tiene dos tipos la menor tirada es de la Mint de Perth. Como no es el caso de tu medio soberano, creo que deberias de aclararlo ya que no esta adecuadamente descrita y hay bastante diferencia de precio entre ambas series.


----------



## coleccionador (6 Nov 2011)

Hastur dijo:


> De la serie de 1904 que solo tiene dos tipos la menor tirada es de la Mint de Perth. Como no es el caso de tu medio soberano, creo que deberias de aclararlo ya que no esta adecuadamente descrita y hay bastante diferencia de precio entre ambas series.



Parece que no distingues series de cecas , no te preocupes que al comprador le a quedado claro y la entrega es en mano , si te molesta que se te adelanten para otra vez ya sabes , el que se pica ........


----------



## Hastur (6 Nov 2011)

coleccionador dijo:


> Parece que no distingues series de cecas , no te preocupes que al comprador le a quedado claro y la entrega es en mano , si te molesta que se te adelanten para otra vez ya sabes , el que se pica ........



No te pases de listo ni empieces a salir del tiesto. De 1904 hay dos posibles medios Soberanos. Miratelo bien , describe adecuadamente las monedas y no te molestes por un aviso a navegantes que es cierto.

No tengo ahora tiempo de escanearte el catalogo pero te copio un link para con precios no muy actualizados para que se vea que hablo que no es de precios sino de rareza y mints. Saolo hay una posibilidad de 1904 que es Perth como serie de minima tirada, de hecho la mas rara de todas en la serie de EVII en medios soberanos.


Values of Coins of the UK - 10s & 10s6d (and 11s)


Year F VF EF Unc
10s 1902 75 80 85 90
10s 1902 proof 175
10s 1903 75 80 85 90
10s 1904 75 80 85 90
10s 1905 75 80 85 90
10s 1906 75 80 85 90
10s 1907 75 80 85 90
10s 1908 75 80 85 90
10s 1909 75 80 85 90
10s 1910 75 80 85 90
Melbourne Mint
10s 1906M 75 80 100 300
10s 1907M 75 80 85 250
10s 1908M 75 80 85 300
10s 1909M 75 80 85 250
Perth Mint
10s 1904P 100 150 550
10s 1908P 100 150 550
10s 1909P 75 130 450
Sydney Mint
10s 1902S 75 80 100 300
10s 1902S proof 3000
10s 1903S 75 80 100 250
10s 1906S 75 80 100 275
10s 1908S 75 80 100 275
10s 1910S 75 80 100 275
M: Melbourne
P: Perth
S: Sydney


----------



## oromoneda (6 Nov 2011)

Se ha recién lanzado en España Gold Direct

Compra y Venta de monedas y lingotes de oro y plata
Todos productos certificados

Entregra por mensajero (tipo UPS o Fedex)

Compro Oro - Lingotes de oro - Monedas de oro - Compro plata - Lingotes de plata - Monedas de plata - Metales preciosos :: GoldDirect.com


----------



## fran69 (6 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,
A la VENTA:
Medio soberano ORO, 3,99 gr ley 917 S/C año 2009. 155€
5 Pesos ORO Colombia (Tipo soberano, osea 7,99 gr ley 917) año 1923. 300€
3 piezas de 20 soles Peru 9.36gr de oro .900 todas en S/C. 355 la unidad.
20 Marcos Federico año 1888 Sin Circular, 7,98 gr oro 900. 295 €.
Los portes por correo certificado y corren por mi cuenta.
Si a alguien le interesa porfavor contacto en el mail saulclement@gmail.com

Saludos.


----------



## 123456 (6 Nov 2011)

oromoneda dijo:


> Se ha recién lanzado en España Gold Direct
> 
> Compra y Venta de monedas y lingotes de oro y plata
> Todos productos certificados
> ...



tienen tienda fisica?


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Nov 2011)

oromoneda dijo:


> Se ha recién lanzado en España Gold Direct
> 
> Compra y Venta de monedas y lingotes de oro y plata
> Todos productos certificados
> ...



A ver que estoy en el curro. He hecho la prueba de mirar un napoleon y te lo compran 5 euros por debajo de Munters y te lo venden 28 euros por encima. El kruger te lo compran 14 euros por debajo y 26 euros por encima.

Para lo normal en España no esta mal, pero todavia nos queda nivel para llegar a la "Champions League"

¿Algun forero/a tiene experiencia con esta gente?


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> A ver que estoy en el curro. He hecho la prueba de mirar un napoleon y te lo compran 5 euros por debajo de Munters y te lo venden 28 euros por encima. El kruger te lo compran 14 euros por debajo y 26 euros por encima.
> 
> Para lo normal en España no esta mal, pero todavia nos queda nivel para llegar a la "Champions League"
> 
> ¿Algun forero/a tiene experiencia con esta gente?



mira el gramo de oro que vas a flipar. Eso si que es regalar dinero y no lo del BDE.

El kilo de plata lo pagan a € 795,38. 

Y la maple leaf la venden a € 27,85 

Debemos ser tontos o algo porque acaba de aparecer el servicio que necesitabamos y aqui perdiendo el tiempo en vez de hacer compras a mansalva. 

Que bien


> Golddirect, con unas *250.000 visitas el mes*, es uno de los mayores proveedores online de metales preciosos en Europa Occidental



acaban de aparecer y ya tienen 250 mil y son los mayores proveedores.

golddirect.com - Buy gold - Buy silver - Gold bullion - Silver bullion - Gold coins - Silver coins - Precious metals :: GoldDirect.com

*Daily visitors: 1 197* -> Se aventuran mucho en decir que son 250 mil mensuales. Salen menos de 40 mil.

GJP Stijn Gold Direct International BV at Website Informer

Se supone que las oficinas estan ahi, no se si es la bicicleta porque no veo la placa de la ONG. Darle al street view, es el numero 340.

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&amp;source=embed&amp;hl=es&amp;geocode=&amp;q=Herengracht+340+Amsterdam+1016+CG+NL+&amp;sll=42.568902,-5.599844&amp;sspn=0.255373,0.676346&amp;vpsrc=0&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;hq=&amp;hnear=Herengracht+340,+Binnenstad,+Amsterdam,+Noord-Holland,+Pa%C3%ADses+Bajos&amp;t=h&amp;ll=52.369311,4.886656&amp;spn=0.006616,0.021136&amp;z=14&amp;layer=c&amp;cbll=52.369226,4.886542&amp;panoid=pHs4yUzI4Zmad_jf7AimbA&amp;cbp=12,337.14,,0,18.92&amp;output=svembed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&amp;source=embed&amp;hl=es&amp;geocode=&amp;q=Herengracht+340+Amsterdam+1016+CG+NL+&amp;sll=42.568902,-5.599844&amp;sspn=0.255373,0.676346&amp;vpsrc=0&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;hq=&amp;hnear=Herengracht+340,+Binnenstad,+Amsterdam,+Noord-Holland,+Pa%C3%ADses+Bajos&amp;t=h&amp;ll=52.369311,4.886656&amp;spn=0.006616,0.021136&amp;z=14&amp;layer=c&amp;cbll=52.369226,4.886542&amp;panoid=pHs4yUzI4Zmad_jf7AimbA&amp;cbp=12,337.14,,0,18.92" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Ver mapa más grande</a></small>

¿Algun forero que viva en Amsterdam nos lo puede aclarar?

Aqui esta el numero de IVA intracomunitario.

GoldDirect Int’l B.V.

*KvK Amsterdam: 50390171*
BTW nummer: NL822716987B01



> Sí, número de IVA válido



EUROPA site - Validation

Voy a seguir mirando.

La sociedad esta domiciliada aqui Ibercenter asi que posiblemente la secretaria no tenga NPI porque es una secretaria "virtual" que solo acepta pedidos no da informacion.

Velázquez, 157 – 1 Planta Madrid

Pues parece real en serio.
Guido van Stijn - Netherlands | LinkedIn

Yo no veo nada raro salvo los precios de recompra, si es real hemos triunfao pero lo dudo.


----------



## Robespierre (6 Nov 2011)

Vaya precios ! Demasiado bajos para ser Spain no? a ver si alguien nos destapa el truco..


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> El kilo de plata lo pagan a € 795,38.
> 
> Y la maple leaf la venden a € 27,85



Maple 27.85 x 25uds + 132.29IVA = 828.54 / 25 uds = 34.34€ unidad..... me sigo quedando con el andorrano.


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Nov 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Maple 27.85 x 25uds + 132.29IVA = 828.54 / 25 uds = 34.34€ unidad..... me sigo quedando con el andorrano.



Faltaba el IVA y el seguro claro. Lo que es mosqueante es el precio de REcompra, haced los calculos con el oro (para venta). 

Compran el gramo a € 45,27 
el 1/10 a € 133,37
Medio soberano € 154,02
Los 20 francos € 235,76
El soberano € 299,24
La onza € 1.283,82
La invendible de holdem a € 1.502,92

Me parecen demasiado buenos precios para ofrecerlos online a nivel internacional. Tiene que haber otro tongo mas, demasiado chollo.


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Nov 2011)

Los envios creo que los hacen desde fuera de España en holanda creo que tienen la sede


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Nov 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Los envios creo que los hacen desde fuera de España en holanda creo que tienen la sede



Si, desde amsterdam. Pero la pregunta es ¿no os parece que pagan demasiado bien la recompra?. Si pagan tan bien nos interesa a todos, pero estamos dejando pasar algo, seguro.


----------



## coleccionador (6 Nov 2011)

ver ultimo post actualizado en el hilo


----------



## oromoneda (6 Nov 2011)

*GoldDirect.es*



123456 dijo:


> tienen tienda fisica?



En GoldDirect.es todo es online por eso los precios son tan buenos, los envíos se hacen por mensajero (Fedex, UPS), está registrada en World Gold Council -> Homepage > World Gold Council


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Nov 2011)

oromoneda dijo:


> En GoldDirect.es todo es online por eso los precios son tan buenos, los envíos se hacen por mensajero (Fedex, UPS), está registrada en World Gold Council -> Homepage > World Gold Council



Y que interes tienes tu en esa web en particular?

Has hecho tratos con ellos?

Cuentanos tu experiencia

Edito: He mirado la web del World Gold Council y no veo aparecer a "tus amigos" en ningun sitio


----------



## fran69 (6 Nov 2011)

vendido el 1/2 soberano


----------



## illokc (6 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> He mirado la web del World Gold Council y no veo aparecer a "tus amigos" en ningun sitio




Si que aparece, aunque se advierte que no tienen ninguna información financiera sobre la compañia. Suena más bien a un simple listado de tiendas por pais.
En España ponen a Orodirect y Sempsa. 

Where to invest > Investment > World Gold Council

Salud.


----------



## oromoneda (6 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Y que interes tienes tu en esa web en particular?
> 
> Has hecho tratos con ellos?
> 
> ...



Haces muy bien en checkear Gold Direct es nuevo en España

Aqui está: Where to invest > Investment > World Gold Council

Mira mi blog y sabrás más: OroMoneda


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Nov 2011)

Estoy interesado en comprar unas 60onzas de plata, pago spot+5%, busco Filarmonicas, Maples, Libertys y Libertades.
Si alguien está interesado en vender Kookaburras o Pandas escucho ofertas también.
Sólo monedas de 1oz.

Prefiero entrega en mano en Barcelona.


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Nov 2011)

Un poco difícil que la plata te la vendan a -5% y menos esa cantidades yo te las puedo dejar a 29,6€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Nov 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Un poco difícil que la plata te la vendan a -5% y menos esa cantidades yo te las puedo dejar a 29,6€



Es +5%, aún así sé que es difícil, pero estoy buscando particulares, para poder ahorrarme el IVA.
Vivo cerca de una tienda que las deja bien de precio, pero de momento busco si hay algún particular interesado en venderlas.

Gracias por la oferta.


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Nov 2011)

Perdon .... tines razon +5% que estoy de Domingo perdona.


----------



## fff (6 Nov 2011)

Si lo consigues avisa, no se, pero estando ahora a 24.75, no veo que te la puedan vender sobre 26... sobre 29 no me parece mal precio en absoluto.

Suerte


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Nov 2011)

A la venta lingotes de oro y plata.

Mas informacion,

Info @inversionoro.es


----------



## roygbiv (7 Nov 2011)

*Busco* una Australian Lunar de 2001 (serpiente) de 1 oz. de plata. ¿Alguien? De ser así, MP, por favor.


----------



## el_andorrano (7 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias

Pongo a la venta:

1/20 Panda oro 2011 : 90€
1/20 Year of the Dragon 2012: 90€

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Nov 2011)

5 Lingote oro 1 OZ a precio Spot (oferta tiempo limitado )

más información 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## molodets (7 Nov 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta de novato, ¿por qué si una onza de oro está cotizando hoy en el mercado a 1755 euros, las monedas que se venden de 1 oz valen algo menos de 1400?

Gracias


----------



## Crisis Warrior (7 Nov 2011)

molodets dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta de novato, ¿por qué si una onza de oro está cotizando hoy en el mercado a 1755 euros, las monedas que se venden de 1 oz valen algo menos de 1400?
> 
> Gracias



Esa cotización es en dólares, y las monedas (bullion) las venden en Euros.


----------



## molodets (7 Nov 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Esa cotización es en dólares, y las monedas (bullion) las venden en Euros.



Muchas gracias, no había caido en que la cotización es en dólares.


----------



## gusaceo (7 Nov 2011)

Muy buenos dias estimados Burbus,

Por necesidad, más que por placer, voy a vender un lingote de oro de 100gr. Lo cierto es que me urge así que lo vendo con unb uen descuento.

Es un lingote de oro de 100gr de marca SEMPSA, con certificado de calidad y de peso (está envasado al vacío).

lo vendo por 3800€ (en cualquier lado os lo venderían por 4200-4300 euros mas o menos ahora mismo.

si alguien le interesa porfavor que me envie un mp!

Saludos!


----------



## hortera (7 Nov 2011)

gusaceo dijo:


> Muy buenos dias estimados Burbus,
> 
> Por necesidad, más que por placer, voy a vender un lingote de oro de 100gr. Lo cierto es que me urge así que lo vendo con unb uen descuento.
> 
> ...



yo creo que en CIODE te dan 4.000, ¿poruqe no pruebas y les llamas? es su marca 'oficial', ¿o es que les has llamado y te dan menos? cuentanoslo, ¿o es que prefieres venderlo a un particular? porque?, gracias


----------



## Vidar (7 Nov 2011)

gusaceo dijo:


> Muy buenos dias estimados Burbus,
> 
> Por necesidad, más que por placer, voy a vender un lingote de oro de 100gr. Lo cierto es que me urge así que lo vendo con unb uen descuento.
> 
> ...



vendéselo a andorrano, te pagará más de eso y es de fiar. Por darte ideas.

Si fueran krugerrands si que me interesarían, que es lo que estoy ahora buscando.


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Nov 2011)

Yo también te doy 4000

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## el_andorrano (8 Nov 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Pongo a la venta:
> 
> ...



Actualizo precios a 93€

TAmbien ofrezco Soberanos a 313€ 

Gracias


----------



## Taichi_burbujista (8 Nov 2011)

roygbiv dijo:


> *Busco* una Australian Lunar de 2001 (serpiente) de 1 oz. de plata. ¿Alguien? De ser así, MP, por favor.



Tienes un mp


----------



## jaws (8 Nov 2011)

Hola

De nuevo a la venta una moneda/lingote de plata de 5kg de las islas cook

precio: 4300€







Trato en mano en Madrid.


----------



## Inversionoro (9 Nov 2011)

jaws dijo:


> Hola
> 
> De nuevo a la venta una moneda/lingote de plata de 5kg de las islas cook
> 
> ...



Si quieres se puede hacer trueque por onzas bullion y dinero
Un saludo 
Info@inversionoro.es


----------



## trailtracker67 (9 Nov 2011)

*Me interesa*

Me interesa.
Mandame un MP para cerrar el trato


jaws dijo:


> Hola
> 
> De nuevo a la venta una moneda/lingote de plata de 5kg de las islas cook
> 
> ...


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Nov 2011)

Taichi_burbujista dijo:


> Tienes un mp



pasame precio a mi tb me puede interesar.


----------



## molodets (9 Nov 2011)

Hola, estoy buscando 3 monedas de oro, 1 de 1/20 oz de 2011, las otras dos de 1/20 oz y 1/10 oz de 2012.

Las ofertas por privado, gracias.

saludos


----------



## gusaceo (9 Nov 2011)

Madre mia, menudo aluvión de ofertas, he llamado a Ciode por lo del anuncio que os puse aquí y efectivamente, también los compran (hoy seguro que ya ha subido a más). Y tengo varias ofertas al mismo precio en mensajitos privados. No sabía que fuese tan facil vender algo de esto la verdad.

Dado que he tenido una auténtica puja vía mensajes MP y que Ciode me ofrece 4100€ el primero en poner aquí 4200€ se lo lleva, yo soy de Barcelona, pero si quereis lo puedo enviar por cobro revertido o ponernos de acuerdo.

El problema de esto, comos iempre, es como hacer el trueque.

Un saludo!


----------



## coleccionador (9 Nov 2011)

ver ultimo post actualizado en el hilo


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Siento interrumpir las transacciones pero voy a compartir una cosa con vosotros.
> 
> Correos acaba de perderme 2 envios (un paquete azul y una carta certificad). Los paquetes estan como admitidos pero no tienen movimientos desde hace 10 dias. Ya he cursado reclamaciones pero no tienen pinta de aparecer, el que quiera comprobarlo que me pida los numeros de tracking por MP.
> 
> No llevaban nada de valor (40 euros c/u), que quiero decir con esto, que tengais cuidado con correos y las monedas. Asegurarlas por lo menos por 50€ (los empleados no saben de cuanto es el seguro), sera mas dificil que alguien se las agencie.



Hiciste la del papel albal por si acaso? Qu esos tienen las manos largas fijo...


----------



## fff (9 Nov 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Hiciste la del papel albal por si acaso?



Ein? Puedes explicarnos eso?


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Nov 2011)

Si cubres el envio con papel de plata (papel albal) con una forma inconexa cuando se pasa por el escaner no se puede distinguir lo que hay dentro, sino solo una sombra.... Si envias monedas y pones una masa rectangular no se sabe lo que se envia.

Yo tambien llevo esperando un certificado que esta como admitido desde el pasado 04 de noviembre. Quiero pensar que como esta semana han tenido alguna fiesta en Madrid se deba a eso


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Esta vez no eran monedas, eran moñadas varias (40 euros c/u). Un paquete de 600 gramos, bastante tocho, y otro mas pequeño, pero ninguno tenia pinta de contener nada de valor.
> 
> Cuando eran monedas me las han palpado varias veces y me han contado historias de horo o de lo mucho que pesa sin venir a cuento, asi que deben tener vision de rayos x.
> 
> La movida es que ese mismo dia mande 3 paquetes y 2 tienen marcado el admitido en oficina pero ningun movimiento mas (10 dias).



quizas tb pueda ser por las fiestas-puente de la semana pasada y el festivo de hoy de madrid.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Nov 2011)

Tened en cuenta que estarán hasta las trancas de trabajo con lo de las p. elecciones. Si bien son unos retrasos intolerables en un país civilizado.


----------



## gurrumino (9 Nov 2011)

Solo falta que en correos exista un mangui-burbujo en el sitio apropiado para obtener una jugosa informacion que facilmente puede pasar a ser otra cosa.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Nov 2011)

Correos no se puede utilizar en diciembre, pero parece que ya ni en noviembre :ouch:


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Nov 2011)

Lo primero que me dijeron fue lo de las elecciones, pero en ese caso el tracking lo ubicaria en madrid u otra oficina.

Correos me ha perdido ya 4 paquetes, pero con una tasa despreciable de 0,001% de perdidas.

Al igual que otras veces, marca la hora de admision pero se pierde el rastro. Quiero pensar que algun zoquete lo ha llevado a la oficina de destino sin pasarlo por el escaner (lector de barras) y en el momento que vayan a hacer la entrega le metan el lector y ponga entregado. Pero ... lo cierto es que han pasado 10 dias y los paquetes no se sabe donde estan. Lo bueno de poner la reclamacion es que al menos se dan vida y lo buscan pero si no aparecen para 30 euros que me van a dar por paquete pierdo 10 al devolver los pagos.

Si fueran monedas perderia mas de 10 euros por paquete extraviado, tened cuidado y meterle un seguro de 50€ que costara unos euros mas, en vez de 4 igual son 8 y os evitais sustos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Nov 2011)

Bueno, viendo que las "ofertas" escasean en este hilo, voy a hacer un "regalo" para los conforeros

Ha llegado a mis manos un pequeño puñado de monedas de 10€ de plata de Francia del 2011, region "Ile de France"
Facial de 10€ y precio de venta de 10€.

"Regalo" 4 (1 por forero para no abusar) a precio del facil + 1€ del sobre acolchado + lo que cobre correos por enviarla, a eleccion de comprador si envio normal o certificado.
Y para que no halla avispados, solo para users de mas de 1 mes antiguedad y mas de 30 posts.

Ale, ahi lo dejo 

Fotos, datos e info: Francia, euros regiones 2011, datos e imágenes | Numismática visual


----------



## alienhunter (10 Nov 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Bueno, viendo que las "ofertas" escasean en este hilo, voy a hacer un "regalo" para los conforeros
> 
> Ha llegado a mis manos un pequeño puñado de monedas de 10€ de plata de Francia del 2011, region "Ile de France"
> Facial de 10€ y precio de venta de 10€.
> ...



*¿El precio es negociable? Yo por 9 Euros,si corres tu con los gastos de envio, me quedo una ) :XX: :XX: :XX:*


----------



## Baraja (10 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Si fueran monedas perderia mas de 10 euros por paquete extraviado, tened cuidado y meterle un seguro de 50€ que costara unos euros mas, en vez de 4 igual son 8 y os evitais sustos.



El seguro por cada 50€ o fracción cuesta 1,81 euros. Es asumible si envías un móvil, moneda o cosas similares o


----------



## trailtracker67 (10 Nov 2011)

*Busco lingote de oro 100 gr.*

Hola, me interesa comprar un lingote de oro 100gr. 
Compra en mano en zona Álava. 
Así nos evitamos lo de Correos, que parece que últimamente no es muy seguro....

Ofertas por MP, Please.


----------



## interamiun (10 Nov 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Bueno, viendo que las "ofertas" escasean en este hilo, voy a hacer un "regalo" para los conforeros
> 
> Y para que no halla avispados, solo para users de mas de 1 mes antiguedad y mas de 30 posts.
> 
> ...




Los 30 posts pueden ser aquí seguidos? a lo loco


----------



## mk73 (10 Nov 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Bueno, viendo que las "ofertas" escasean en este hilo, voy a hacer un "regalo" para los conforeros
> 
> Ha llegado a mis manos un pequeño puñado de monedas de 10€ de plata de Francia del 2011, region "Ile de France"
> Facial de 10€ y precio de venta de 10€.
> ...






Esa moneda se ve aqui como la peste; han sacado una tirada de 300.000 monedas. La mayor tirada en comparacion con el resto de departamentos.
El del banco que me conoce, me ofrecia un cartucho de esa moneda. NO saben como quitarsela del medio los de La Poste, con eso os digo todo.

ps: ley de 500 mls; te llevas un poco de plata-guarra


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Nov 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Esa moneda se ve aqui como la peste; han sacado una tirada de 300.000 monedas. La mayor tirada en comparacion con el resto de departamentos.
> El del banco que me conoce, me ofrecia un cartucho de esa moneda. NO saben como quitarsela del medio los de La Poste, con eso os digo todo.
> 
> ps: ley de 500 mls; te llevas un poco de plata-guarra



Pues que la circulen, es tonteria tenerlas ahi paradas, anda que no molaria empezar a usar monedas de plata en la vida normal.


----------



## mk73 (10 Nov 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues que la circulen, es tonteria tenerlas ahi paradas, anda que no molaria empezar a usar monedas de plata en la vida normal.




pues nadie la quiere
y te aseguro que si vienes a La Poste donde vivo, te ofrecen el cartucho o cartuchos que tienen porque nadie se las lleva y en otras oficinas de aqui, Ille de France, es lo mismo


lo de usar otra vez moneda de plata y oro para circulacion pues mmmm me encantaria; de hecho aqui en Francia EXISTEN piezas asi pero claro, no circulan porque son tiradas cortas y las gente las tiene como recuerdo o coleccionismo; no para ir a la tienda y comprar con ellas


----------



## Palasaca (10 Nov 2011)

Bueno ya tenemos un dato más, 500 milésimas, ahora....el peso en gr??
Gracias.


----------



## RANGER (10 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Bueno ya tenemos un dato más, 500 milésimas, ahora....el peso en gr??
> Gracias.



Está todo en el enlace que ha puesto puntodecontrol:

Metal: Plata 500
Diámetro: 29 mm
Peso: 10 g
Fecha emisión: 19 Septiembre
Tirada Ile de France : 300.000


----------



## duval81 (10 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Bueno ya tenemos un dato más, 500 milésimas, ahora....el peso en gr??
> Gracias.



Pone toda la info en el enlace que ha puesto él mismo.
Incluso se puede ver el reverso de cada moneda (una por región)


----------



## Palasaca (10 Nov 2011)

Lo siento no vi el enlace, gracias ...que vergüenza yo tengo...


----------



## Takolo (11 Nov 2011)

*Ofrezco monedas de 20 francos y Alfonsinas.*

Hola a todos.
Dispongo de monedas de 20 Francos, suizas y la mayoría s/c, alguna francesa y alguna belga por 250€/u.

Alfonsinas S/C por 320€/u

Entrega en mano en BCN.
O previa transferencia incluyendo portes para otras partes de España.

Interesados MP

Un saludo.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (11 Nov 2011)

Hola me gustaria poner precio a una moneda y por lo que veo en varias paginas internet el precio de unas a otras varia mucho por que si alguien tiene información sobre el precio de esta moneda le daria las gracias . un saludo

1 ONZA DE PLATA 999 PANDA 1989 10 YUAN en su capsula y bolsita precintada origuinal


----------



## elbruce (12 Nov 2011)

Panda del 89, actualmente hay unos pocos a la venta en ebay, sigue alguna de las pujas y te haces una idea del precio al que la puedes vender... con un poco de suerte puedes sacar 150-180€


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Nov 2011)

elbruce dijo:


> Panda del 89, actualmente hay unos pocos a la venta en ebay, sigue alguna de las pujas y te haces una idea del precio al que la puedes vender... con un poco de suerte puedes sacar 150-180€



Me parece que te has pasado 3 PUEBLOS.... esos pandas tuvieron una tirada MUY grande y andan entre 40 y 60€


----------



## duval81 (13 Nov 2011)

Como no he sabido donde ponerlo (y por no crear un post nuevo para esta bobada), lo pongo aquí: ¿qué sabeis de la moneda de coco channel de plata?
Es que según este enlace 
Moneda de Coco Chanel disenada por Karl Lagerfeld. : Monte Carlo FM – El Blog del Lujo
Se hacen 11900 monedas (en la mayoría de sitios pone 11000) y salían a 45 euros (eso lo comparten muchos sitios). La de oro es de 5 onzas y la de plata no pone nada, y en webs he visto de 5 onzas a 475 euros Francia 5 € 2008 Coco Chanel (5 onzas), Tienda de Filatelia y Numismatica, venta de sellos, monedas, billetes, materiales, euros - Mayoristas de Filatelia: Leuchtturn - Anfil - Edifil - Pardo - Philos - Torres y otra a 75 euros con menos de 1 onza (22,2 gramos de plata 0,900). ¿Se fabricaron ambas monedas?

Lo pregunto porque en un precio más "normal" me gustaría regalar la de 5 onzas. ¿Cómo cuesta tanto siendo una tirada de 11000 piezas?.

Agradezco cualquier aclaración al respecto (he buscado en la mint francesa y encontré nada)

P.D.: si sabeis de un sitio mejor, borro este post y lo pongo allí son problema


----------



## Solido_borrado (13 Nov 2011)

¿6000 euros un moneda de oro de 5 onzas?

Quiero las 99!!


----------



## duval81 (13 Nov 2011)

Solido dijo:


> ¿6000 euros un moneda de oro de 5 onzas?
> 
> Quiero las 99!!



En alguna otra web leí que salía por 11500 o así.
6000 me parece muy poco

Edito: o a lo mejor 11500 era el precio actual en una filatelia


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Nov 2011)

Ojito con Filatelia Lopez, que creo recordar que algun forero ha tenido malas experiencias


----------



## fran69 (13 Nov 2011)

A la VENTA:

Moneda de Oro: 20 Liras Papa Pio IX año 1867. 6,45 gr oro .900 ... 245€
10 monedas de ORO de Isabel II tipo 4 escudos y 40 reales, 3,36 gr oro .900 a 160€ la unidad.

Los portes por correo certificado y corren de mi cuenta.
Si hay algun interesado contacto en el mail saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## duval81 (13 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Ojito con Filatelia Lopez, que creo recordar que algun forero ha tenido malas experiencias





gamusino30 dijo:


> Me anularon un pedido despues de haber pagado porque la plata habia subido ... (y estaban a 10 euros el pakillo en noviembre del año pasado, hecha cuentas).



La web sólo la puse a modo de ejemplo, no me voy a gastar 500 euros en 5 onzas de plata (actualmente no podría aunque quisiera). No se me dispersen del tema


----------



## fran69 (13 Nov 2011)

Vendido: Las 20 Liras ORO y 3 piezas de Isabel II (tipo 40 reales)

Queda a la venta Isabel II ORO (tipo 40 reales, 4 escudos) 3,36gr oro 900. 160€ unidad.


----------



## onzaverde (14 Nov 2011)

buenas , mereceria la pena comprar escudos portugueses ..o son de tan baja ley que no merece la pena??? Numismática Flores aparte veis algo en esta pagina que pueda interesar??? es que voy a pedir algo y ya de paso pues eso si interesa algo mas .


----------



## adenia (14 Nov 2011)

¿Alguno ha comprado o vendido en Gold Direct?

Hay una cosa rara, existen dos páginas:

www . golddirect . com
www . golddirect . es

En apariencia son iguales, pero admite registrarse tanto en una como en otra, con datos diferentes y coincidiendo el correo-e.

Sospecho que la buena es la .com, y la de .es puede ser una estafa, ¿Qué pensais?

¡Gracias!


----------



## onzaverde (14 Nov 2011)

sobre los ecudos portugueses de plata y esta numismatica Numismática Flores no me comentais algo.. esque estoy muy verde , podrian llegar a interesar aunque sean muy baja ley como parece ser?? alguna moneda que podria ser interesante de esta pagina??? es por completar un pedido .. los gastos son los mismos . gracias


----------



## Eldenegro (14 Nov 2011)

Busco kookaburras de 1 onza de algunos años para terminar la coleccion. ¿Alguien tiene alguno para vender/cambiar?


----------



## oromoneda (14 Nov 2011)

*GoldDirect.es Comprar Oro y Plata Online*



adenia dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha comprado o vendido en Gold Direct?
> 
> Hay una cosa rara, existen dos páginas:
> 
> ...



www . golddirect . es es una empresa legitima, con oficina en Madrid, el dominio .com es de la empresa madre que esta en Holanda

cuándo te registras ves que tiene el https --> s de seguridad cómo en los bancos

la empresa solo tiene oficinas y no tiene tiendas fisicas por eso presenta precios bastante competitivos


----------



## El Secretario (14 Nov 2011)

La Semana que viene voy a Bruselas cuatro días y me gustaría chafardear el tema del oro. Me acuerdo de un forero que contó su experiencia por aquellos lares y salió satisfecho. 

Se agradecerá con un thanks la información provechosa. :cook:

Merçi.


----------



## Eldenegro (14 Nov 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> La Semana que viene voy a Bruselas cuatro días y me gustaría chafardear el tema del oro. Me acuerdo de un forero que contó su experiencia por aquellos lares y salió satisfecho.
> 
> Se agradecerá con un thanks la información provechosa. :cook:
> 
> Merçi.



Las tiendas las tienes casi todas en la "Rue du Midi". No te olvides de pasar por la "Morte Subite" y deleitarte con una cerveza (pero ten MUUUUCHA paciencia con el servicio)

Te dejo un quote de un mensaje mio en la orosfera



Eldenegro dijo:


> Pues nada, yo acabo de regresar de mi periplo por tierras belgas. Hemos ido con el coche para hacer ruta por alli e ir a visitar las abadias trapenses que te hacen cerveza. Ciertamente los belgas son sositos, pero de cerveza entienden jejejejeje
> 
> Para los que no habeis estado, os dejo una foto de Munters
> 
> ...



Y luego tienes el hilo de puntodecontrol

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/166049-mi-viaje-bruselas-para-vender-oro-eurogold-y-gold4ex.html


----------



## Inversionoro (15 Nov 2011)

Eagles plta 31€ pedido mínimo 20

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## _juanma_ (15 Nov 2011)

onzaverde dijo:


> sobre los ecudos portugueses de plata y esta numismatica Numismática Flores no me comentais algo.. esque estoy muy verde , podrian llegar a interesar aunque sean muy baja ley como parece ser?? alguna moneda que podria ser interesante de esta pagina??? es por completar un pedido .. los gastos son los mismos . gracias



En esta tienda compraba yo cuando coleccionaba sellos de pequeño, está en el casco antiguo de Badajoz.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Busco kookaburras de 1 onza de algunos años para terminar la coleccion. ¿Alguien tiene alguno para vender/cambiar?



que años?

tengo alguna por ahí, puedo mirar


----------



## el_andorrano (15 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco estos lingotes. Son de 50 o 100 gramos y divisibles facilmente en lingotes de 1 gramo para facilitar su venta.

Precio para 50 gr: 2305€ 
Precio para 100 gr 4578€

Gracias


----------



## andreu (15 Nov 2011)

Vendo/cambio :

- ONZA PLATA PURA 
Nueva Zelanda Kiwi 2009 1 Dollar NZD | 1 oz PLATA PURA (PROOF)
la moneda en calidad Proof con estuche de lujo y certificado de autenticidad.

Caracteristicas:
Pais : Nueva Zelanda
Denominacion: 1 dollar $ 1
año 2009
Metal PLATA PURA (fine silver 999/1000)
Peso 31.1 g
diametro 40.00 mm
Calidad de la moneda : Proof
TAN SOLO 7500 piezas con estas caracteristicas

Por 65 euros ó cambio por bullion

Neuseeland 1 Unze Silber 1 $ Kiwi Proof 2009 Polierte Platte in Etui + CoA | eBay

(dejo esta pagina para ver la moneda)

- Set 5 monedas Euro Sin Circular Monaco 2002 (10 cts,20 cts,50 cts, 1 euro, 2 euros) por 49 euros ó cambio por bullion


----------



## pep007 (15 Nov 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Ofrezco estos lingotes. Son de 50 o 100 gramos y divisibles facilmente en lingotes de 1 gramo para facilitar su venta.
> 
> ...




Hosti, que guay, andorrano, lástima que este seco...


----------



## sprinser (15 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes,busco 2010 KANGAROO AT SUNSET 1OZ SILVER PROOF en su estuche y con certificado .
Gracias.


----------



## onzaverde (15 Nov 2011)

_juanma_ _juanma_ está desconectado
Pequeño Padawan

Fecha de Ingreso: 25-marzo-2011
Mensajes: 83
Gracias: 8
26 Agradecimientos de 19 mensajes
Iniciado por onzaverde Ver Mensaje

sobre los ecudos portugueses de plata y esta numismatica Numismática Flores no me comentais algo.. esque estoy muy verde , podrian llegar a interesar aunque sean muy baja ley como parece ser?? alguna moneda que podria ser interesante de esta pagina??? es por completar un pedido .. los gastos son los mismos . gracias


En esta tienda compraba yo cuando coleccionaba sellos de pequeño, está en el casco antiguo de Badajoz.
echaste un vistazo por su pagina??? hay algo que pueda interesar???los escudos de plata portugueses a pesar de su baja ley podrian interesar??


----------



## Inversionoro (15 Nov 2011)

Eagles a 31€ la onza de plata más gastos de envio.


info @ inversionoro.es


----------



## hortera (15 Nov 2011)

onzaverde dijo:


> buenas , mereceria la pena comprar escudos portugueses ..o son de tan baja ley que no merece la pena??? Numismática Flores aparte veis algo en esta pagina que pueda interesar??? es que voy a pedir algo y ya de paso pues eso si interesa algo mas .



me da pereza coger la calculadora y empezar a ver a cuanto esta el gramo de plata en lso escudos, hazlo tu, si es de precio sensiblemente (bastante) inferior al de las monedas de 900 milesimas o mas vale, puedes arriesgarte, si es similar el precio te lo desaconsejo, con lo barata que esta la plata vas a tener muchos problemas para venderlas en el futuro.


----------



## Palasaca (15 Nov 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Ofrezco estos lingotes. Son de 50 o 100 gramos y divisibles facilmente en lingotes de 1 gramo para facilitar su venta.
> 
> ...



Esto es como lo de los cupones de la guerra pero en güay

Y es posible 10 cupones???


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Nov 2011)

Voy a hacer un pedido grande a alemania y puedo conseguir:

Maple Leaf Silver 1 oz = 29€
Kookaburra 2012 1 Oz = 30 €
Silver Eagles 1 Oz = 29 €
Filarmonica 1 Oz = 29 €
Wildlife Series "Puma" 2011 Canada 1 Oz = 34€
Australia Year of the dragon 2012 1 Oz = 60€

Los precios son mejores que a anlagegold24 y ya puestos en españa, luego seria enviar desde aqui a donde querais o en mano.
Si alguien quiere, que me avise hasta el viernes por privado (abstenerse gente que pida 3 -5 monedas..., minimo 20 aunque se puede variar)


----------



## _juanma_ (16 Nov 2011)

onzaverde dijo:


> echaste un vistazo por su pagina??? hay algo que pueda interesar???los escudos de plata portugueses a pesar de su baja ley podrian interesar??



La verdad es que no veo nada interesante los escudos de plata que dices. Veo más interesantes por ejemplo los karlillos del hilo del bid ask y aún más interesantes si tienes algún BdE a mano en el cual queden.


----------



## libro (16 Nov 2011)

Vendo onza de oro Maple Leaf a precio de spot
Zona : Andorra


----------



## Palasaca (16 Nov 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Ofrezco estos lingotes. Son de 50 o 100 gramos y divisibles facilmente en lingotes de 1 gramo para facilitar su venta.
> 
> ...



Por cierto este producto, pero en plata, seria un dinero perfecto para el pueblo en sus compras de diario. 1 lingote = 1 €


----------



## relojes21 (17 Nov 2011)

Vendo 20 Liras Umberto I
Ley 900
6,45gr
___255€___ envio incluido o ___250€___ en mano zona Barcelona


----------



## Inversionoro (18 Nov 2011)

Onzas Eagle Plata 29€
info @inversionoro.es


----------



## apeche2000 (18 Nov 2011)

*Lobos de canada*

Buenas

Tengo un lote original de 10 monedas cada uno de Lobos canadienses de media onza 2006. 

Segun 2006 Canadian Silver Timber Wolf Half Ounce Bullion Coin esta moneda en la actualidad es dificil de conseguir por menos de 40 dolares. La tirada fue de solo 106.800, y casi ha multiplicado por 10 su precio desde que salió al mercado.

En ebay se puede ver alguna suelta por menos (supongo que usada) , pero en embalaje original ya se va a 40-50 dolares minimo, suelta

Si a alguien le interesa comprar el pack completo original, que me haga oferta por privado, y se lo adjudicaré al mejor postor. Precio de partida: 375 euros


----------



## Inversionoro (18 Nov 2011)

Eagles a 2011 a 29€ mas gastos de envio pedido mínimo 20

un saludo


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## mk73 (19 Nov 2011)

hola a todos,
estaria interesado en comprar onzas pandas de China, plata. 
Si alguien me puede vender, enviarme privado. Gracias.


----------



## Robespierre (19 Nov 2011)

necho dijo:


> Envíos a toda España (península y Baleares) certificado y asegurado. *Al loro!* *El coste del envío ya está incluido en el precio de las monedas.*



Dices primero que envías a toda España y se te olvida poner Canarias entre paréntesis? O excluyes a Canarias de tu frase "envíos a toda España"?

Gracias.


----------



## adenia (19 Nov 2011)

Buscar aquí es un follón.

¿Por qué no se pone un post fijo, con las siguientes columnas?

NOMBRE_DEL_FORERO ARTÍCULO_QUE_VENDE PUREZA CANTIDAD PRECIO
adenia ----------------- Filón de oro ------- 1200 ----- 5 ------45€

Y así, tendremos todo unido, en una especie de "tienda", y nos ahorramos leer cuarenta veces los mismos post...


----------



## oromoneda (19 Nov 2011)

*Onzas pandas de China, plata*



mk73 dijo:


> hola a todos,
> estaria interesado en comprar onzas pandas de China, plata.
> Si alguien me puede vender, enviarme privado. Gracias.




Aqui tienes onzas de plata Panda de China

Panda Plata 1 Onza 2011

hay que ponerle IVA encima del precio y gastos de envio
ahora mismo te sale sobre los 36,4 euros por onza de plata

A mi tambien me gustan los pandas chinos, apesar que son un poco más caros que las filarmónicas y maples


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Nov 2011)

a la venta 3 krugerrand a 1380 mas envio

un saludo


----------



## jorcrams (19 Nov 2011)

*comprar onzas*

Hola, estaria interesado en comprar onzas american eagle, filarmonicas, pandas chinos y 100 pesetas del caudillo. Envien ofertas, gracias


----------



## wolker (19 Nov 2011)

Lote. Entrega en mano, Madrid (Norte)


Dollar Regina Canadá 1982. Ley 500. Peso 23,3276. 1 Ud. SC

2 Reichmark. 1938, 1939 Ley 625. Peso 8. 4 Ud. MBC

100 ptas pakillos. Ley 800. Peso 19. 94 Ud. BC, MBC
EBC, SC

5 francs Sembradora 1964. Ley 835. Peso 12. 1 Ud. EBC

Cuauhtémoc 1948. Ley 900. Peso 30. 1 Ud. SC

1000 ptas Constitución 1998. Ley 925. Peso 13,5 1 Ud. PROOF

20 Balboas 1974. Ley 925. Peso 129,59 1 Ud. SC

20 Balboas 1976. Ley 925. Peso 129,59 1 Ud. SC

12 €. Ley 925. Peso 18 16 Ud. 
Sin plástico.

Liberty 1982. Ley 999. Peso 31,1 2 Ud. SC 

Liberty 1991. Ley 999. Peso 31,1 1 Ud. SC

Ox 2009. Ley 999. Peso 310 1 Ud. PROOF


Peso neto: 2419 grms. Precio: SPOT +2%


----------



## coleccionador (19 Nov 2011)

ver ultimo post actualizado en el hilo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2011)

wolker dijo:


> Lote. Entrega en mano, Madrid (Norte)
> 
> 
> Dollar Regina Canadá 1982. Ley 500. Peso 23,3276. 1 Ud. SC
> ...




Aquí un listo intentando colar pakillos a spot+2%

A los novatos: Jamás compréis lotes. Os la van a clavar.

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Nov 2011)

Onzas de plta Eagles 2011 en tubos de 20 a 29€ unidad maás gastos de envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Nov 2011)

Lote de 250 onzas de plata Eagles a 28,75€ mas envio solo durante el día de hoy.


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## necho (20 Nov 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Eagles a 2011 a 29€ mas gastos de envio pedido mínimo 20
> 
> un saludo
> 
> ...





Inversionoro dijo:


> a la venta 3 krugerrand a 1380 mas envio
> 
> un saludo





Inversionoro dijo:


> Onzas de plta Eagles 2011 en tubos de 20 a 29€ unidad maás gastos de envio
> 
> info@inversionoro.es





Inversionoro dijo:


> Lote de 250 onzas de plata Eagles a 28,75€ mas envio solo durante el día de hoy.
> 
> 
> info@inversionoro.es



Inversionoro, con el debido respeto, no sería mejor que congregaras todas tus ofertas en un solo mensaje o anuncio?

Precisamente otro forero se quejaba de los mismo. Con tantos anuncios sueltos lo que se consigue es que las páginas sean menos estáticas y la información no llegue o se vaya perdiendo páginas atrás.

Congrega todas tus ofertas en un solo mensaje o anuncio. Y si lo quieres es estar siempre visible, pues lo vas poniendo todas las veces que quieras pero por favor borrando los anteriores.

No te tomes a mal esta crítica. Sólo considero que manteniendo páginas más estáticas o la información más congregada sería beneficioso para todos.

Un saludo!


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Nov 2011)

necho dijo:


> Inversionoro, con el debido respeto, no sería mejor que congregaras todas tus ofertas en un solo mensaje o anuncio?
> 
> Precisamente otro forero se quejaba de los mismo. Con tantos anuncios sueltos lo que se consigue es que las páginas sean menos estáticas y la información no llegue o se vaya perdiendo páginas atrás.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón sino es un lio para todos y se llenea el hilo sin contenido... gracias por la recomendación...


----------



## Solido_borrado (21 Nov 2011)

Estoy interesado en comprar una moneda de oro de 1/20 de onza.

Sería para un regalo por lo que con una tendría suficiente.


----------



## sprinser (21 Nov 2011)

Buenas,busco Kangaroo at Sunset 1oz plata.
Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Nov 2011)

Pongo a la venta Eagles de 1 OZ plata a 28€ unidad más gastos de envio.

desde 1 unidad.


En stock

más información 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Moncho (21 Nov 2011)

Vendidas!!


----------



## Atanor (21 Nov 2011)

Si a alguien le interesa cambio una onza de oro Maple Leaf en perfecto estado y encapsulada por 50 onzas de plata (filarmónicas, maples, eagles, etc).


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (21 Nov 2011)

ya no hay oro en ninguna banca central de ningun estado excepto Libia

ya no hay lo que compran sin ver es nada, una estafa.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-euro-si-se-regresa-monedas-nacionales.html


El oro tiene valor para los electricistas y nadamas.


----------



## Eldenegro (21 Nov 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> ya no hay oro en ninguna banca central de ningun estado excepto Libia
> 
> ya no hay lo que compran sin ver es nada, una estafa.
> 
> ...



¿Y que genitales tiene esto que ver con el hilo? Habra un hilo para esa discusion donde sea menester, pero no toque lo que no suena


----------



## luismarple (21 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Y que genitales tiene esto que ver con el hilo? Habra un hilo para esa discusion donde sea menester, pero no toque lo que no suena




O eso o tómese la medicación como le indicó el psiquiatra, no como le salga a usted de las pelotas!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Y que genitales tiene esto que ver con el hilo? Habra un hilo para esa discusion donde sea menester, pero no toque lo que no suena



xq lo has citado.. sino yo no lo leo...

Jesùs lo dijo
Este mensaje esta oculto porque Jesùs lo dijo está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## Atanor (22 Nov 2011)

El intercambio podría hacerse en Madrid en diciembre. Puede enviarme un privado usted o cualquiera que esté interesado.



miaavg dijo:


> Buenas tardes; estaria interesado por ahora sin compromiso, me gustaria contraofertarle, ¿de donde es ud.?.


----------



## soldiertrading (22 Nov 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> ONZAS DE PLATA MAPLE LEAF 50 UNIDADES A LA VENTA, LOTES de 25 UDS:
> 28,50 EUROS/UNIDAD.
> 
> ENVIO INMEDIATO en 24h.
> ...


----------



## landasurf (22 Nov 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> ya no hay oro en ninguna banca central de ningun estado excepto Libia
> 
> ya no hay lo que compran sin ver es nada, una estafa.
> 
> ...




Diga usted que si, siempre se podra salvar uno rezando a un monigote de madera grapado a un palo.


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Nov 2011)

soldiertrading dijo:


> Moncho dijo:
> 
> 
> > ONZAS DE PLATA MAPLE LEAF 50 UNIDADES A LA VENTA, LOTES de 25 UDS:
> ...


----------



## soldiertrading (22 Nov 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> soldiertrading dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si te interesa puedo venderte lingotes de paladio de 1OZ y 10 OZ
> ...


----------



## Eldenegro (22 Nov 2011)

Si buscas paladio en tienda oficial busca en las tiendas alemanas


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Nov 2011)

soldiertrading dijo:


> Inversionoro dijo:
> 
> 
> > no compro a particulares..ha de ser un organismo oficial
> ...


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Nov 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> Pongo a la venta Eagles de 1 OZ plata a 28€ unidad más gastos de envio.
> 
> desde 1 unidad.
> 
> ...




Actualizo precios a 29€ la onza.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## motoendurero (22 Nov 2011)

conforme avance la semana y mis negociaciones, voy a comprarme una pequeña nave para almacen y ampliar el negociete.



necesito 6.000-8000 euros que me faltan(según negociación).

por ello... tenia pensado vender una parte de mi plata..hasta 6.000 euros


se aceptan ofertas...eso sí... con la condición que si no me aceptan la oferta de compra de la nave...no se venden las onzas.

¿está claro?

solo ofertas serias. (spot+1, spot, spot+2....spot+20  )


zona valencia.


----------



## averapaz (22 Nov 2011)

motoendurero dijo:


> conforme avance la semana y mis negociaciones, voy a comprarme una pequeña nave para almacen y ampliar el negociete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sería bueno que especificaras un poco más no?

Y eso de que si no aceptan la oferta de compra de la nave, no se venden... Creo que sería mejor que las pusieras a la venta si te aceptan la oferta (que dado como está el tema, deberían hacerlo)


----------



## motoendurero (22 Nov 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Sería bueno que especificaras un poco más no?
> 
> Y eso de que si no aceptan la oferta de compra de la nave, no se venden... Creo que sería mejor que las pusieras a la venta si te aceptan la oferta (que dado como está el tema, deberían hacerlo)



es una oportunidad muy buena que tengo de quedarme con una nave en el poligono fuente del jarro a muyyyy buen precio.

no es que sea muy grande... pero como es alta....(se hace un altillo y ya está)

El tema esque los propietarios no se ponen de acuerdo y... claro... mi oferta es firme con una pequeña variación.

solo hace falta que la acepten y todos contentos. El tema esque es todo en metálico y para preveer y avanzar, si no me la aceptan, aparte de :´(, tampoco venderé las monedas y seguiré buscando otro chollo.


----------



## necho (22 Nov 2011)

Me uno a las preguntas de los demás conforeros. Mint de las monedas, estado, presentación (tubos, capsulas), peso etc...

Venga, cuéntanos más


----------



## motoendurero (22 Nov 2011)

pues tengo.... de mayor numero a menor...

libertades
filarmonicas
eagles
kookaburras
pandas
brintannia

años... desde...2006 hasta, pocas, 2011


pero... ya os diré mas este viernes o sábado.

De todas formas... tampoco es tan dificil de conseguir 6000 eurillos entre la familia (paso del banco :o )


----------



## Inversionoro (23 Nov 2011)

Pongo a la Venta 2 Krugerrand a 1330 mas gastos de envio

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## pepsi (23 Nov 2011)

Lingote de oro de 10gr, con factura y certificado de autenticidad.
Me interesaría venderlo en mano en Asturias. ¿Alguien interesado?

Saludos


----------



## jaws (23 Nov 2011)

*100 Coronas de Hungría 1908, 29.034gr de oro* *: 1150€*, *inferior al spot*







Puede ser en Madrid en mano o enviando.

Saludos


----------



## alienhunter (23 Nov 2011)

pepsi dijo:


> Lingote de oro de 10gr, con factura y certificado de autenticidad.
> Me interesaría venderlo en mano en Asturias. ¿Alguien interesado?
> 
> Saludos



....¿Precio?


----------



## jaws (23 Nov 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Me gustaria saber algún detalle más si tiene a bien informarlo:
> 
> - La moneda es la que postea en la fotografia?;
> - en que estado se encuentra y si ha estado protegida? (en la fotografia se vé en buen estado).
> ...



Hola

No, no es la misma pero le puedo sacar foto si se requiere.
Se encuentra en perfectas condiciones, ha estado siempre protegida en su estuche desde que la compré en numismatica ramos.

He tenido 2 tratos aquí, uno para vender una moneda de plata de 5kg y otro una kookaburra ambos hace unos 10 días. Uno en persona en Madrid y otro por envío de correos.


edit:

Le acabo de sacar una foto al reverso


----------



## pepsi (23 Nov 2011)

alienhunter dijo:


> ....¿Precio?



En sempsa me ofrecen 397.15 euros.
Escucho ofertas y doy preferencia a la entrega en mano para que se pueda comprobar todo.

Saludos


----------



## trailtracker67 (25 Nov 2011)

Hola !
Enredando por la web, he visto esta tienda, About Us , con un teléfono de Madrid para atención en castellano.
Alguien tiene referencias sobre ella?


----------



## trailtracker67 (25 Nov 2011)

La web es Master Bullion, que he visto que no aparece reflejado en el post que acabo de dejar.


----------



## jorcrams (25 Nov 2011)

Hola, interesado en comprar pandas de plata. Escucho ofertas. Tambien Filarmonicas o American Eagle. Gracias


----------



## el_andorrano (25 Nov 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Ofrezco estos lingotes. Son de 50 o 100 gramos y divisibles facilmente en lingotes de 1 gramo para facilitar su venta.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta más de estos lingotes.

50 gramos a: 2215€
100 gramos a: 4400€ 

También posibilidad de 1 gramo a 46€ cada unidad.

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (25 Nov 2011)

jorcrams dijo:


> Hola, interesado en comprar pandas de plata. Escucho ofertas. Tambien Filarmonicas o American Eagle. Gracias



Yo te puedo vender Eagles,
El precio dependerá del cantidad

In@inversionoro.es


----------



## adenia (26 Nov 2011)

trailtracker67 dijo:


> La web es Master Bullion, que he visto que no aparece reflejado en el post que acabo de dejar.



Pues mira, es la misma empresa que Fem Store (FemStore Corporation Investment Bank), porque entre otras cosas, dan el mismo número de teléfono fijo de contacto.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué en la web que te he dado, no ofertan lingotes de oro o plata, es muy moJqueante.

Yo me fiaría más de GoldDirect.es, que parece que es más barato que OroDirect o el andorrano (Perdona si estás por ahí), y además, no sólo te lo venden por menos, sino que te lo recompran por más, es decir, ganas en la compra, y luego ganas también en la venta...

Pero no sé, opinad los expertos... 

¿Alguien conoce Master Bullion?
¿Alguien ha comprado en GoldDirect.es?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Nov 2011)

*Compraría 10 onzas de Kookaburra*

Compraría diez onzas de kookaburra (10 de 1 onza) encapsuladas y según precio. 

No es la moneda en sí lo que me atrae sino una forma de empezar con metal, y más valdrá que sea despacito, imagino. 

Podría ser también un krugerrand de 1 oz.

Qué opinaís para familiarizarme con eso?. Molan los lingotes de el_andorrano, pero el de 100 desequilibraría mi economía por ahora (y el de 50 no me sale a cuenta). Gracias a todos.


----------



## Inversionoro (26 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Pues mira, es la misma empresa que Fem Store (FemStore Corporation Investment Bank), porque entre otras cosas, dan el mismo número de teléfono fijo de contacto.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué en la web que te he dado, no ofertan lingotes de oro o plata, es muy moJqueante.
> 
> ...



Yo Hice un pedido de 20 onzas de oro a FemStore supuestamente era iuna oferta de Emporium Hamburg, ( las recibira perdiodicamente durante un mes...) sólo me llegaron 10.. durante un peeriodo no inferior a 3 meses...y porue era bastante ser pesado. para luego decirme que los de Emporium Hambbur les habian cancelado el Pedido y estaban en Demanda... Me dio la opcion de cobrar cuando cobraran ello de Emporium Hamburg o comedas Modernas (con su respectiva ganancia claro.. si fueran cambiadas a precio coste aun..) me decidi por está última para tener algo por lo menos y ahora le mando correos para que me recompren y nadie contesta.. a parte que muchos de los certificados de las monedas no me han llegado aun..
Tambien que hasta entonces no me habian fallado se solian retrasar el "departamento lógistico" y ahora parece que no les interesan sus propias monedas..

Intentare que me las cambie por oro a precio que marque la web.

las onzas que compra fueron a buen precio he de decirlo.. pero no me parecio nada forma lo que me hicieron más que nada por no molestarse en decirme nada si yo no insisitia..( era un pedido de 20.000)


----------



## Solido_borrado (26 Nov 2011)

¿Alguien vende soberanos nuevos? Si no es así ¿Recomendáis alguna web que los venda?

Buy gold QE2 2012 Gold Sovereign Coins | Full gold sovereign coin | Queen Elizabeth II
2012 Gold Sovereign | Buy Gold Sovereigns Online with Secure & Insured Delivery

He encontrado estas dos pero no se si serán de fiar.


----------



## gamusino30 (26 Nov 2011)

Solido dijo:


> ¿Alguien vende soberanos nuevos? Si no es así ¿Recomendáis alguna web que los venda?
> 
> Buy gold QE2 2012 Gold Sovereign Coins | Full gold sovereign coin | Queen Elizabeth II
> 2012 Gold Sovereign | Buy Gold Sovereigns Online with Secure & Insured Delivery
> ...



Tienen toda la pinta de serlo. Yo compraria en cualquiera de las dos.


----------



## aug (27 Nov 2011)

trailtracker67 dijo:


> Hola !
> Enredando por la web, he visto esta tienda, About Us , con un teléfono de Madrid para atención en castellano.
> Alguien tiene referencias sobre ella?



sabes si a los precios de la plata hay que sumarles el IVA?
hay una nota en la página que me ha dejado perplejo.
All prices are in EUR. IVA/VAT Included Copyright 2011 Master Bullion
aunque luego aparece un enigmático
Custom taxes or any other fee required by your country upon receival is beyond our responsibilty and therefore is not included in prices.

de ser así, tiene unos precios im presionantes
ejemplo: filarmónicas a 27,14

gracias


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Nov 2011)

aug dijo:


> sabes si a los precios de la plata hay que sumarles el IVA?
> hay una nota en la página que me ha dejado perplejo.
> All prices are in EUR. IVA/VAT Included Copyright 2011 Master Bullion
> aunque luego aparece un enigmático
> ...



All prices are in EUR. *IVA/VAT Included*.

Los precios son buenisimos, ¿alguien puede informar de donde salio esa web?.

Ah vale, un pompero con 10 mensajes. Parece que femstore los conoce (facebook).

Primer problema:



> Once you've provided payment, your order will be completed. The outstanding balance of your order is xxxx EUR. Instructions on how to pay for your order are shown below:
> 
> IBAN: ES28 0182 0965 84 0201546875
> Swift: BBVAESMMXXX
> ...



¿Donde esta lo de aceptamos tarjeta de credito?



> Payment:
> 
> All payments must be confirmed within 48 hours after placing the order. If not, price can change according metal spot price.
> 
> ...



Vale vale es Femstore:



> *MasterBullion is a department Property of FemStore Investment Corporation*, based in Spain, with VAT B86025335.



¿Tan dificil era decirlo femstore?. La web es de confianza si es de Femstore. Eso si, activa pasarela de pago con tarjeta de credito y veras como te compramos todos.


----------



## vigobay (27 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> All prices are in EUR. *IVA/VAT Included*.
> 
> Los precios son buenisimos, ¿alguien puede informar de donde salio esa web?.
> 
> ...



Parece que Femstore se está pasando a la moneda de inversión lo cual me parece una decisión correcta y me hace pensar que el mercado del oro sigue al alza porque sino no entraría en él. Los precios me sorprenden por lo buenos que son ya que sale menos que comprar en tiendas alemanas.

Por lo que veo de métodos de pago si admite tarjetas debito y crédito aunque supongo que con un sobreprecio:

All payments must be confirmed within 48 hours after placing the order. If not, price can change according metal spot price.

We only accept the following payment methods:
Bank Wire/Deposit/Bank Money Transfer to IBAN account.
Debit/Credit Card (Mastercard/Visa).
Western Union (buyer will pay taxes)
Cash (Euro)

De todos modos a mi modo de ver lo de pagos con tarjeta sería normal que no la ofreciese ya que tampoco lo suelen ofrecer los alemanes debido a que por un lado las comisiones imposibilitarían mantener el precio y no menos importantes los fraudes que se pueden hacer con tarjetas (tarjetas clonadas, robadas, etc...) y el que con tarjeta aunque cobres durante un tiempo te pueden venir devoluciones y mandarte al traste todas las operaciones positivas. Si quiere mantener esos precios podría no admitir tarjetas y el que quiera que compre y el que no que lo haga en otro lado. Sería bueno que los primeros foreros que hagan alguna compra con ellos nos den sus opiniones.

Saludos metaleros,

Si nos lee Femstore por mi lado le doy la bienvenida a la moneda de inversión y comento que yo hice anteriormente varias transacciones impecables con él de monedas de colección, así que espero que esto salga le salga "Bien" por interés general de los foreros. Si es así al ya archiconocido Andorrano le habrá salido competencia pero hay terreno para ambos.


----------



## adenia (27 Nov 2011)

Sobre Fem Store, os recuerdo el siguiente mensaje.

Yo, por defecto, desconfío. Y no sé, qué pensáis de este quote...



Inversionoro dijo:


> Yo Hice un pedido de 20 onzas de oro a FemStore supuestamente era iuna oferta de Emporium Hamburg, ( las recibira perdiodicamente durante un mes...) sólo me llegaron 10.. durante un peeriodo no inferior a 3 meses...y porue era bastante ser pesado. para luego decirme que los de Emporium Hambbur les habian cancelado el Pedido y estaban en Demanda... Me dio la opcion de cobrar cuando cobraran ello de Emporium Hamburg o comedas Modernas (con su respectiva ganancia claro.. si fueran cambiadas a precio coste aun..) me decidi por está última para tener algo por lo menos y ahora le mando correos para que me recompren y nadie contesta.. a parte que muchos de los certificados de las monedas no me han llegado aun..
> Tambien que hasta entonces no me habian fallado se solian retrasar el "departamento lógistico" y ahora parece que no les interesan sus propias monedas..
> 
> Intentare que me las cambie por oro a precio que marque la web.
> ...


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Sobre Fem Store, os recuerdo el siguiente mensaje.
> 
> Yo, por defecto, desconfío. Y no sé, qué pensáis de este quote...



Eso ultimo lo desconocia.

Tanto femstore como inversionoro son de fiar pero no creo que la mayoria de los mortales hagan un ingreso a una web "nueva" por valor de 20 monedas de oro. Si femstore habilita pago con tarjeta yo sere el primero en comprar (20 monedas de plata claro, si fueran de oro en mano) para ver que tal funciona su servicio. Pero por transferencia tengo muchas otras opciones mas conocidas y por "ahorrarme" 1 euro por moneda me quedo con lo conocido.

Ademas, si en la web pone tarjeta debito o credito, quiero ese metodo de pago, si me encuentro transferencia pues es publicidad engañosa y cierro la web. Pero no deis a entender cosas que no son, que es un gran vendedor.


----------



## te-lo-vendo (27 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Sobre Fem Store, os recuerdo el siguiente mensaje.
> 
> Yo, por defecto, desconfío. Y no sé, qué pensáis de este quote...



Yo pienso que inversionoro es el mismo usuario que monsterperculator , y como tuvieron lío es normal que monsterperculator/inversiónoro tiren piedras contra femstore , porque los precios de femstore son para temblar por parte de inversionoro/monsterperculator 

Femstore es buena gente


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Nov 2011)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Yo pienso que inversionoro es el mismo usuario que monsterperculator , y como tuvieron lío es normal que monsterperculator/inversiónoro tiren piedras contra femstore , porque los precios de femstore son para temblar por parte de inversionoro/monsterperculator
> 
> Femstore es buena gente



Femstore tenia muchos contactos y conocia el mundillo, pero tambien dejo aqui a muchos foreros sin respuesta con un pedido que organizo el, y se asocio con una casa holandesa muy famosa de monedas de coleccion que son unos piratas que no cumplen.


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Nov 2011)

Yo con FemStore he tenido tratos buenos y siempre a cumplido y buenos precios.

le fallaba la logistica ( normalmente retrasos ) y atencion al publico, supongo que habra mejorado.

el problema que tube fue ese.. en principio el hacia de intermediario...y subio mucho el oro y me dijo que no le mandaban y que estaba con demandas con el. y me dio opcion de recibir mondeas modernas o esperar a ir cobrando..y que me ha mandado monedas sin certificados y aun estoy esperando que me respondan y ya han pasado meses.....le he preguntado por email si me recompra lo que me cambio pero no dice nada...

mañana le llamare para cambiarselo por plata u oro bullon a ver que me dice...

Pero perder no he perdido eso que quede claro.. antes o despues cumple.. quiza crecio demasiado en poco tiempo no se..he comprado oro bullion a muy buen precio..

Pero este ultimo pedido que lo tenia que adelantar estaba comprometido y me quede con el culo al aire...ahora tengo monedas de coleccion.. soltandolas poco a poco por ebay..pero incluso perdiendo en algunas..


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Nov 2011)

y como el hombre siempre cae en la misma piedra he hecho un pedido para ver como funcionan..

ya os contare.


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Nov 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> y como el hombre siempre cae en la misma piedra he hecho un pedido para ver como funcionan..
> 
> ya os contare.



Yo acabo de verle anunciar en google adsense y pone entrega en 24 horas. Asi que la logistica ha debido mejorar. Por cierto, si no te importa cuentanos que iva carga en la factura.


----------



## adenia (27 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, ¿Por qué os fiais de pagar con tarjeta, y no con transferencia?

¿Un cargo con tarjeta se puede retractar?

En GoldDirect.es, dicen que si pagas con tarjeta, el envío tardará 10 días más, que si pagas con transferencia... ¿Por qué pensáis que sea esto así?


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Nov 2011)

Si compre 20 monedas de oro logicamente es porque ya habia comprado bastantes mas antes... entonces no tenia esa web. de hecho siempre decia que no era su negocio que no le merecia la pena, que mas lo hacia como un favor para sus clientes de monedas modernas.


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Nov 2011)

No tengo nada en contra de els, atrase o tempranero de una forma o de otra gira siempre ha cumplidos

No era mi ente con meterme con el, solo decir la experiencia. Con el


----------



## jaws (28 Nov 2011)

100 Francos del reinado de Carlos III de Monaco de 1886: 1.250€







Exactamente igual que esta y comprada en numismática ramos.
1886 A (Paris) PCGS-MS62 SUP/FDC 1886 A Charles III (1856-1889) Münzen


----------



## necho (28 Nov 2011)

*A la venta China Pandas (2011), Koalas (2011) Priviymark Berliner Bear, Kookaburras (2012) y Lunar II (2012) Dragón*

_Cambios en esta edición: 
- Actualizado el número de monedas en existencias._

Para la venta monedas de plata de 1 oz. 
Se venden a partir de una moneda, oferta especial para coleccionistas 

*19*x *China Panda (2011)*, 1 oz de plata (se venden a partir de 1 moneda) 
*Precio por moneda*: 36,80 EUR. Se venden a partir de 1 moneda. Estado de las monedas: Nuevas, sin circular y en su capsula original. *ENVÍO CERTIFICADO Y CON NÚMERO DE SEGUIMIENTO incluído en el precio.* *Al loro!* Se aplicarían *descuentos* para cantidades a partir de 10 monedas (bien sea de la misma o combinadas).

*39*x *Koala (2011) Privy Berliner Bär (edición especial sólo 50.000 uds.)*, 1 oz de plata (se venden a partir de 1 moneda) 
*Precio por moneda*: 36,50 EUR. Se venden a partir de 1 moneda. Estado de las monedas: Nuevas, sin circular y en su capsula original. *ENVÍO CERTIFICADO Y CON NÚMERO DE SEGUIMIENTO incluído en el precio.* *Al loro!* Se aplicarían *descuentos* para cantidades a partir de 10 monedas (bien sea de la misma o combinadas).

 

*20*x *Kookaburra (2012)*, 1 oz de plata (se venden a partir de 1 moneda) 
*Precio por moneda*: 36,20 EUR. Se venden a partir de 1 moneda. Estado de las monedas: Nuevas, sin circular y en su capsula original. *ENVÍO CERTIFICADO Y CON NÚMERO DE SEGUIMIENTO incluído en el precio.* *Al loro!* Se aplicarían *descuentos* para cantidades a partir de 10 monedas (bien sea de la misma o combinadas).

*40*x *Lunar II (2012) año del dragón*, 1 oz de plata (se venden a partir de 1 moneda) 
*Precio por moneda*: 62,80 EUR. Se venden a partir de 1 moneda. Estado de las monedas: Nuevas, sin circular y en su capsula original. *ENVÍO CERTIFICADO Y CON NÚMERO DE SEGUIMIENTO incluído en el precio.* *Al loro!* Se aplicarían *descuentos* para cantidades a partir de 10 monedas (bien sea de la misma o combinadas).

Envíos a toda España (excepto Canarias y Ceuta + Melilla) certificado y con número de seguimiento. *Al loro!* *El coste del envío ya está incluido en el precio de las monedas.* Se aplicarían *descuentos* para cantidades a partir de 10 monedas (bien sea de la misma o combinadas).

Métodos de pago:

- Transferencia bancaria

Interesados por favor mandar mensaje privado.

Mi antigüedad como usuario y ventas satisfactorias tanto en mano como por correo a otros foreros avalan mi fiabilidad. Si os pasáis por el hilo "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros" podréis ver mis referencias.


----------



## Moncho (28 Nov 2011)

Vendidas!!


----------



## casiña (28 Nov 2011)

Compro monedas de 50 pesos mexicana de oro. Solo estoy interesado en esta moneda.

En mano en Galicia o a foreros con historial de transaciones. 

Contactar por mp.


----------



## pep007 (28 Nov 2011)

Busca a Jacks, digooo... Holdem


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Nov 2011)

casiña dijo:


> Compro monedas de 50 pesos mexicana de oro. Solo estoy interesado en esta moneda.
> 
> En mano en Galicia o a foreros con historial de transaciones.
> 
> Contactar por mp.



*
HOLDEM, aqui tienes a tu comprador, tratalo bien!!!!!*


----------



## duval81 (28 Nov 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> *
> HOLDEM, aqui tienes a tu comprador, tratalo bien!!!!!*



¿no será él mismo para aumentar la demanda de su moneda?


----------



## trailtracker67 (28 Nov 2011)

*sobre master bullion*

Hola¡
Soy el "pompero con 10 mensajes" que preguntó sobre master bullion.
Hoy he hablado con ellos y te pasan al 2º teléfono que efectivamente es de Femstore.
Los precios son con IVA incluido , por lo que los precios son mejores que algunos que venden en el foro. Se puede hacer ingreso por transferencia, o pagar mediante tarjeta.
Lo único es que si calculas el precio del envio para , pongamos 20 onzas de plata se pone en 19,95 € más.
No obstante yo he comprado a conforeros últimamente y he llegado a buenos acuerdos y muy buen trato, o sea que si algún forero como Inversionoro u otro me da precios parecidos a los de Master Bullion seguiré comprándoles. Otra cosa es que vayan bastante por encima, entonces la cosa cambia, je je.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Nov 2011)

¿pero no hay nadie que haya comprado antes a masterbullion? si es asi me parece raro que de repente se conozca una web en la que trabajen con unos precios tan competitivos, si real mente se compra a estos precios con iva incluido, estos van hacer negocio en este foro !seguro!

si alguien esta interesado por un 1oz. Panda de 1989 que me mande un privado gracias ( en su capsula original) Un saludo. 60€


----------



## fff (28 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Los precios de Femstore estan de pm. A ver que nos cuenta inversionoro.



No se, a mi no me convencen:

"Los precios solamente serán negociables para pedidos superiores a 15.000 euros en plata, y 50.000 en oro. Pedido mínimo plata: 500 monedas."

"Comprando monedas de colección a un precio cercano al metal usted afianzará su dinero comprando metal con valor añadido ya que sus monedas además del metal se rigen por la oferta, la demanda y su exclusividad."

El primer punto habla por si solo. El segundo, es cierto que yo defiendo la exclusividad, pero desde luego no me refiero a los eagles coloreados, por poner un ejemplo sencillo. Me refiero que es mas exclusivo tener unas monedas britanias que filarmonicas. O unas monedas de coleccion mexicanas o australianas (cucaburras, canguros) que a los clásicos maples. O unas lunares son muy exclusivas.

Pero bueno, para gustos, los colores


----------



## adenia (28 Nov 2011)

Yo sigo pensando que es mejor una web que luego te compre el metal.

OroDirect, GoldDirect.es, el Andorrano...

Estas tiendas nunca podrán negarte que te han vendido ellos el metal, y te lo recomprarán seguro... ¿Qué pensais?


----------



## necho (28 Nov 2011)

*A la venta China Pandas (2011), Koalas (2011), Kookaburras (2012) y Lunar II (2012) Dragón*



trailtracker67 dijo:


> No obstante yo he comprado a conforeros últimamente y he llegado a buenos acuerdos y muy buen trato, o sea que si algún forero como Inversionoro u otro me da precios parecidos a los de Master Bullion seguiré comprándoles. Otra cosa es que vayan bastante por encima, entonces la cosa cambia, je je.



Échale un vistazo a la Lunar II (2012) Dragón. Mejor precio que la mencionada tienda contando con que yo también incluyo el IVA en el precio, además del envío :X

También puedo expedir factura por si la necesitáis 



> Para la venta monedas de plata de 1 oz.
> Se venden a partir de una moneda, oferta especial para coleccionistas
> 
> *19*x *China Panda (2011)*, 1 oz de plata (se venden a partir de 1 moneda)
> ...


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que es mejor una web que luego te compre el metal.
> 
> OroDirect, GoldDirect.es, el Andorrano...
> 
> Estas tiendas nunca podrán negarte que te han vendido ellos el metal, y te lo recomprarán seguro... ¿Qué pensais?



Opino que ya es hora que dejes de hacer spam con goldiret. 6 mensajes y los 6 de spam, vale ya tio pesao, que no vamos a picar.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Nov 2011)

Mejor respuesta - 

Spam en foros

1. Spam en un foro de internet es cuando un usuario publica algo que desvirtúa o no tiene nada que ver con el tema de conversación.
2. También, en algunos casos, un mensaje que no contribuye de ninguna forma al tema es considerado spam.
3. Una tercera forma de Spamming en foros es cuando una persona publica repetidamente mensajes acerca de un tema en particular en una forma indeseable (y probablemente molesta) para la mayor parte del foro.
4. También existe el caso en que una persona publique mensajes únicamente con el fin de incrementar su rango, nivel o número de mensajes en el foro.
5. También, publicitar en foros donde no corresponde es conocido como spamming y es generalmente visto como algo molesto.
6. Otra manera de publicar Spam en un foro, es anotándose en la lista de usuarios incluyendo como dato personal un website que se desea promocionar (generalmente de pornografía, productos de farmacia, servicios para celulares o créditos)
7. También creando post que no aportan nada al foro con el único propósito de anunciar su web o foro, o con contenido que obligue a salir del foro en cuestión para verlo.


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Nov 2011)

casiña dijo:


> Compro monedas de 50 pesos mexicana de oro. Solo estoy interesado en esta moneda.
> 
> En mano en Galicia o a foreros con historial de transaciones.
> 
> Contactar por mp.



Holdemmmmmmmm
Vennnnnnnn
Apareceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Nov 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Mejor respuesta -
> 
> Spam en foros
> 
> ...



Parece el Manual del buen Spammer  .


----------



## landasurf (29 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que es mejor una web que luego te compre el metal.
> 
> OroDirect, GoldDirect.es, el Andorrano...
> 
> Estas tiendas nunca podrán negarte que te han vendido ellos el metal, y te lo recomprarán seguro... ¿Qué pensais?



Vamos que no recomiendas la compraventa entre particulares, ¿no?. Ya.
Mejor ciñete a vender a buenos precios en GoldDirect.es :rolleye:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Nov 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Vamos que no recomiendas la compraventa entre particulares, ¿no?. Ya.
> Mejor ciñete a vender a buenos precios en GoldDirect.es :rolleye:



Eso iba a preguntar yo, como novato. 

No compran igual, lo hayan vendido ellos o no?. Varía el precio del oro según donde lo hayas comprado? (es más valioso el de Gold Direct ese?  )


----------



## holdem (29 Nov 2011)

casiña dijo:


> Compro monedas de 50 pesos mexicana de oro. Solo estoy interesado en esta moneda.
> 
> En mano en Galicia o a foreros con historial de transaciones.
> 
> Contactar por mp.



Compañeros, gracias por vuestro interés, ya le he contestado. La pena es que no podemos vivir más lejos, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## adenia (29 Nov 2011)

A ver, yo soy novato, y por defecto desconfío.

Me gusta por ejemplo ver el video que tiene OroDirect en su web, en el que un hombre va y compra allí, se lo hacen tipo entrevista. No me gusta que vende caro, y compra más barato, además de que no tiene oferta de monedas.

Me gusta por ejemplo la web del andorrano, que cada pocos segundos se actualiza su apartado de precios, aunque creo que en los precios de la plata, pone un asterisco diciendo "IVA incluido", pero me parece que es al revés, que NO está incluido, y creo que es una errata de quien lo escribió. Lo que no me gusta es que esté en Barcelona, muy lejos de mi ciudad (No tengo nada en contra, sólo la distancia).

Y me gusta la página de GoldDirect.es (Ojalá fuese mía), porque tiene mejores precios que todos estos. Lo que no me gusta es que es holandesa, y soy de la opinión de que el dinero de los españoles que se quede en España, pero si es más barato, como ING, se convierte en otra opción.

De estas tres anteriores, me fiaría.

No me fío de Master Bullion, porque si investigas, es Fem Store encubierto. Ni siquiera se molestan en cambiar el número de teléfono de contacto, y sin embargo, no dicen claramente que es lo mismo. Eso es una falta de transparencia, y genera desconfianza, porque da la sensación de que intenta desvirtuar, y crear incertidumbre.

No estoy en contra de la compra entre particulares, al contrario. Me explico:

Por lo que estoy viendo, cuando una web te compra oro, te lo suele comprar a precio del metal según peso, en el caso de monedas y lingotes, cuanto más grande, algo más barato sale el precio por gramo, es lógico. Pero actualmente suele estar en torno a los 41€/gramo en lingotes entre 20gr y 1kg, y con las monedas de onza y lingotes pequeños, más o menos también, pero fluctúa más. Sin embargo, cuando te venden, siempre está bastante más de este precio, he ahí la "comisión" que se llevan. En los lingotes grandes, entre un 2% y un 3%. Entre 10 y 31gr, entre un 5% y un 10%. La filarmónica, mismamente, ronda entre el 6 % y el 8%. Todos estos porcentajes yo los considero la "comisión", que podemos considerar que es por el valor numismático, exclusividad de la moneda, etc.

Soy novato como para comprar aún a particulares, lo haré, porque si en vez de pagar un 7% más por una filarmónica, pago un 2%, pues mira, mejor, ¿No?

De hecho, mira que he mirado mucho las monedas que pone jaws de 100 francos y 100 coronas, pero como podréis suponer, por mi novatez, he de ser desconfiado, y más cuando jaws puso una foto que ni siquiera era de su moneda (Al menos lo reconoció, y luego la subió). ¿Acaso esto no empuja a los novatos a huir de las transacciones particulaes... al menos en un principio? Por eso me gustaría que mi primera compra sea en una web de confianza, con certificados, y eso, y poco a poco y con el tiempo, ya me animaré a compras particulares...

No apoyo ni a una ni a otra, tan sólo miro los precios. Cuando ví gold bullion, me sorprendí por sus precios, pero lo que os he explicado, son mis razones por las cuales esta web me ha "echado" de su tienda. Yo busco claridad, y ahí no la encontré. Pero reconozco que tiene mejores precios. Fijaos, si hubiese sido una ampliación de la web de fem store, me habría inspirado confianza, pero ver dos páginas distintas, con productos distintos (Una ofrece lingotes, la otra no, una tiene precios web, la otra no tiene ningún precio, una en inglés, y la otra en español...) y encontrar un enlace común: El teléfono, me dice que es lo mismo que tiene dos caras diferentes, y eso a mí no me gusta.

Precisamente, porque me gusta ser ordenado, solicité un post fijo para la venta de particulares (Por ahí estará mi mensaje, ya que os gusta investigar), y que estuviera siempre fijo, y visible para todos, y que las modificaciones se hagan sobre él. Porque yo creo que aquí, alguien más pesao que yo, es por ejemplo necho, que cada vez que me meto al foro, veo un mensaje suyo, con la misma información. De hecho, no hay página que no tenga su mensaje de monedas de plata, con envío incluído, y como última novedad, con factura de curso legal. Y sin embargo, para encontrar las monedas de jaws, tengo que remontarme varias páginas atrás.

Por cierto, me encanta el orden de las tres webs de arriba, por países, por listas, diciendo precios de compra y de venta... (Ciode me gusta, pero no pone precios de venta, aunque algún forero ha dicho qué le dan por un lingote de 100gr y es interesante, su fallo es no publicarlo : ). Busco eso: Orden.

El gestor del hilo, podría poner en el primer post, la "tienda entre particulares", y cada vez que alguien ponga una venta, incluirla en ese post, y cuando ponga "vendida", borrarla de ese post. Es trabajoso, pero facilita mucho las compras y ventas entre el foro.

Fijaos en este ejemplo:
Foros de la Orden Varadai :: Ver tema - En Venta: Motos de Foreros
Es de motos, y está maravillosamente ordenado.

¿No sería maravilloso? Ahí además, es más fácil encontrar, y comparar. Y no la (con perdón) porquería de desorden que me encuentro cada vez que busco algo en esta hebra, creados precisamente por foreros como necho.

Por cierto, Tonimontana, Yo2k1, y domenecb, ya que os gusta cuantificar el spam, ¿En qué nivel de spammer se encuentra necho? ¿Y yo?

Sólo busco información, nada más.

¿Capichi? :XX:


----------



## adenia (29 Nov 2011)

Y nadie responde de retractarse en compras de tarjetas de crédito, en si ha comprado en las tiendas que he mencionado, a ver si alguien se anima a gold bullion y nos cuenta...

:fiufiu:


----------



## 123456 (29 Nov 2011)

Acabo de cerrar mi primera compra en masterbullion y he de decir que todo correcto, exquisito trato y gente súper seria.​Hablo con la moneda en la mano y puedo decir que lo recomiendo 100%
Espero que no sea la ultima

Los que se dedican a vender, en vez de crear usuarios para intoxicar, que bajen sus precios ienso:


----------



## te-lo-vendo (29 Nov 2011)

Adeniax=inversionJoro = monsterperculator parece mentira que no recordéis lo mal que esta y el rollo con Femstore que hubo, este foro es su coto de caza y no Permite que nadie case en el

Cuidado con comPrar con envio a particular, vuestra dirección no sabréis quien la tiene


----------



## pepsi (29 Nov 2011)

pepsi dijo:


> Lingote de oro de 10gr, con factura y certificado de autenticidad.
> Me interesaría venderlo en mano en Asturias. ¿Alguien interesado?
> 
> Saludos



viendo el escaso interes he contactado con sempsa para saber los pasos concretos si quisiera revenderles el lingote y me dicen que tengo que emitirles factura.
¿Es necesario realmente o es una artimaña para poner trabas y no recomprarlo? 

Saludos


----------



## adenia (29 Nov 2011)

pepsi dijo:


> viendo el escaso interes he contactado con sempsa para saber los pasos concretos si quisiera revenderles el lingote y me dicen que tengo que emitirles factura.
> ¿Es necesario realmente o es una artimaña para poner trabas y no recomprarlo?
> 
> Saludos



Me imagino que SEMPSA que es el emisor de los lingotes españoles sólo opera con personas jurídicas, y no particulares. Quien opera con esos lingotes es ciode, llámales porque me suena haber visto en el foro que alguien tiene precio de ellos.

¿SEMPSA te ha dado precio? ¿Cuál?

¡Cuéntanos qué tal! (Y el precio que te dé Ciode)

Es ciode.net

Un saluete


----------



## pepsi (29 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Me imagino que SEMPSA que es el emisor de los lingotes españoles sólo opera con personas jurídicas, y no particulares. Quien opera con esos lingotes es ciode, llámales porque me suena haber visto en el foro que alguien tiene precio de ellos.
> 
> ¿SEMPSA te ha dado precio? ¿Cuál?
> 
> ...



ciode me ofreció 388 por 10 gr y sempsa a 39,715 por gramo (ojo, hace unos dias)


----------



## duval81 (29 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> .
> 
> ¿No sería maravilloso? Ahí además, es más fácil encontrar, y comparar. Y no la (con perdón) porquería de desorden que me encuentro cada vez que busco algo en esta hebra, creados precisamente por foreros como necho.
> 
> ...



Me parece a mí que no tienes ni idea de lo que es Spam.

Esto es un foro de C-V y Necho ofrece abiertamente sus monedas, y no hay más que decir. Al igual que el resto de foreros que ofrecen sus monedas ABIERTAMENTE.


Edito: Necho ya sugirió una mejora del post, basada en borrar los mensajes antiguos de venta, y postear las nuevas ofertas (y creo que lo está haciendo)


----------



## fff (29 Nov 2011)

Adenia, no puedes venir de nuevas a un foro y decir como tiene que ser. Si yo voy a una casa, no les digo lo que no me gusta. No vuelvo y ya esta.

A mi no me parece que funcione mal el foro, ni mucho menos. Ni este hilo tampoco. No lo veo tan dificil.


----------



## adenia (29 Nov 2011)

A ver, lo del post de compra/venta:

1) Inicialmente fue una sugerencia.
2) Yo me he limitado a participar, y se me ha acusado de spammer.
3) En las participaciones, me limitaba a opinar, y pedir opiniones, nadie ha opinado, excepto para decir que es spam.
4) He razonado todas mis opciones, y para replicar la acusación hecha contra mí de que no apoyo las transacciones particulares, me he defendido con toda la explicación que os he puesto, incluso aportando una forma de mejorarlas, y ahora, me acusáis de que entro a malas.

Busco transparencia. Hay gente que no puede estar aquí a todas horas para "subir" sus post de ventas constantemente, aunque eliminen sus post anteriores.

Y sin embargo, veo que hay otros que quieren que sus posts de ventas estén siempre en primera línea, y si para tener contentos a todos, tienen que borrar los viejos, lo hacen. Lo veo bien.

Tan sólo muestro mi interés por defender a todos los que venden, que quizás sólo se meten en el foro para poner la venta, y ya no vuelven... pero pueden tener ofertas interesantes igualmente, y para que otros decidan si les compran o no, tenéis algo para valorar muy bien: Histórico de ventas, agradecimientos, y todo eso, como un medidor de fiabilidad.

Se me ha dicho que no tengo ni idea de lo que es el SPAM, cuando han sido otros los que me han acusado a mí de spammer, pero ¡Si sólo pido opiniones!

En fin, gracias a todos por vuestra calurosa acogida inocho:

PD: Después de acusarme de vendedor de GoldDirect, de spammer, de ignorante, y por último de entrometido, ¿Quién se anima a engordar mi lista de embustes? ¿Qué será lo siguiente?


----------



## necho (29 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Porque yo creo que aquí, alguien más pesao que yo, es por ejemplo *necho*, que cada vez que me meto al foro, veo un mensaje suyo, con la misma información. De hecho, no hay página que no tenga su mensaje de monedas de plata, con envío incluído, y como última novedad, con factura de curso legal. Y sin embargo, para encontrar las monedas de jaws, tengo que remontarme varias páginas atrás.
> 
> ¿No sería maravilloso? Ahí además, es más fácil encontrar, y comparar. Y no la (con perdón) porquería de desorden que me encuentro cada vez que busco algo en esta hebra, creados precisamente por foreros como *necho*.
> 
> ...





duval81 dijo:


> Me parece a mí que no tienes ni idea de lo que es Spam.
> 
> Esto es un foro de C-V y Necho ofrece abiertamente sus monedas, y no hay más que decir. Al igual que el resto de foreros que ofrecen sus monedas ABIERTAMENTE.
> 
> ...



Adenia, aunque creo que *Duval81* ya contestado perfectamente, no está de más que yo que he sido mentado diga algo.

Pero bueno, cómo esta el patio señores. Spam, pesao, "porquería"? 

A ver, esto es un hilo de compra-venta. Como bien mencioné en otro mensaje y *Duval81* recalca, yo cada vez que público un nuevo mensaje o anuncio voy borrando los anteriores. Así no hay xx mensajes míos con información repetitiva.

Tal vez a ti te parece "pesado" o contaminador que siempre haya un anuncio cuasi estático mío. Pero si os fijáis, siempre le estoy añadiendo o quitando información (sobre todo actualizo en número de monedas en existencias, modificando precios). 

En definitiva, siempre lo estoy actualizando. Y una vez más, vuelvo a recalcar que este hilo es para la compra/venta de oro y plata, así que quien no está al loro anunciándose, no vende. Porque el forero (o visitante sin registrar) que llega al hilo bien sea por desconocimiento o por simple comodidad, siempre se queda con la última página. O como mucho le da al enlace "anterior" sólo si ha habido algún tipo de polémica o algo por el estilo.

Yo aquí al único pesado o más bien "troll" que veo es a ti. Que has llegado nada más que ha desvirtuar el objeto de este hilo, además de atacar personalmente y sin venir a cuento a mi persona.

PD: Por lo que veo van a tener razón los conforeros que denuncian que aquí hay una persona con sus respectivos multinicks que se cree que este hilo es su "coto de caza" privado en donde nadie más tiene derecho a vender.


----------



## macalu (29 Nov 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar mi primera compra en masterbullion y he de decir que todo correcto, exquisito trato y gente súper seria.​Hablo con la moneda en la mano y puedo decir que lo recomiendo 100%
> Espero que no sea la ultima
> 
> Los que se dedican a vender, en vez de crear usuarios para intoxicar, que bajen sus precios ienso:



Hola
me alegro por la compra,tienen muy buenos precios aunque tienen poca variedad,sabes si los precios de las monedas de plata llevan ya el iva incluido?
saludos


----------



## adenia (29 Nov 2011)

fff dijo:


> Adenia, no puedes venir de nuevas a un foro y decir como tiene que ser. Si yo voy a una casa, no les digo lo que no me gusta. No vuelvo y ya esta.
> 
> A mi no me parece que funcione mal el foro, ni mucho menos. Ni este hilo tampoco. No lo veo tan dificil.



Hace poco ví un vídeo de un ciudadano que se tiraba/caía de un puente a una carretera, creo que en China. La gente directamente lo rodeaba con sus coches, mientras él agonizaba. Pasado un rato, y varios coches, al fin uno paró para socorrer al agonizante.

Evidentemente, están los que, cuando ven algo que no les gusta, huyen. "Es problema de otros", ya que no les incumbe.

Otros, sin embargo, intentan implicarse, y aportar, para mejorar las cosas.

El foro no funciona mal, gracias a él he aprendido cosas. Supongo que será mejor seguir aprendiendo, desde detrás de un visillo, sin que me veáis, y sin aportar nada que pueda ser interesante... :


----------



## adenia (29 Nov 2011)

necho dijo:


> PD: Por lo que veo van a tener razón los conforeros que denuncian que aquí hay una persona con sus respectivos multinicks que se cree que este hilo es su "coto de caza" privado en donde nadie más tiene derecho a vender.



Yo, insisto, busco transparencia. Simplemente he dicho que no paro de ver tus mensajes y tus monedas.

Y dije que sin embargo, para ver las monedas de jaws, he tenido que ir hacia atrás varias páginas.

Sí, aquí parece que hay gente que merece estar siempre "a la última" para poder vender.

Y por último, ¿Estás añadiendo "multinicks" a mi lista de embustes? :XX:

Que venga el admin del foro y lo demuestre...


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Nov 2011)

Al lio señores, "hilo de compra venta" para hacer spam se abren otro hilo y hablan de tiendas tongo tipo gol diret. Que vende a "muy buenos precios" y que no la conoce ni dios.

Hilo de compra venta. Posteen sus ofertas de venta o de compra. Para debatir al hilo del oro. Y para spam ya saben donde esta la puerta.


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Nov 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar mi primera compra en masterbullion y he de decir que todo correcto, exquisito trato y gente súper seria.​Hablo con la moneda en la mano y puedo decir que lo recomiendo 100%
> Espero que no sea la ultima
> 
> Los que se dedican a vender, en vez de crear usuarios para intoxicar, que bajen sus precios ienso:



Hombre, que no es la primera vez que negocias con el, o con otra gente. En tu anterior nick llevabas publicidad en la firma de alguna casa, si mal no recuerdo 



te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Adeniax=inversionJoro = monsterperculator parece mentira que no recordéis lo mal que esta y el rollo con Femstore que hubo, este foro es su coto de caza y no Permite que nadie case en el
> 
> Cuidado con comPrar con envio a particular, vuestra dirección no sabréis quien la tiene



¿Y usted es multnick de quien? Porque esta acusando a gente de ser multinick cuando son foreros diferentes.

NOTA A TOD@S: Aqui se trata de compra venta entre foreros. Para hablar de tiendas hay varios hilos al respecto y para las polemicas de foreros basta con hacer un poco de arquelogia y ver de que pie cojea cada uno y que hay de cierto en segun que declaraciones.

Tengamos el hilo en paz


----------



## adenia (29 Nov 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Al lio señores, "hilo de compra venta" para hacer spam se abren otro hilo y hablan de tiendas tongo tipo gol diret. Que vende a "muy buenos precios" y que no la conoce ni dios.
> 
> Hilo de compra venta. Posteen sus ofertas de venta o de compra. Para debatir al hilo del oro. Y para spam ya saben donde esta la puerta.



De esto quizás tenga mi parte de culpa, lo siento... :ouch:

(Pero no soy el único culpable).

A partir de ahora... Niño bueno o
(Como dice mi status, forero en prácticas ) )


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Nov 2011)

Ya que no hay mas que paja en este hilo vuelvo ha actualizar mi anuncio de venta.



si alguien esta interesado por un 1oz. Panda de 1989 que me mande un privado gracias ( en su capsula original) Un saludo. 60€ (gastos de envio y seguro incluido incluido)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Nov 2011)

adenia dijo:


> A ver, yo soy novato, y por defecto desconfío.
> 
> Me gusta por ejemplo ver el video que tiene OroDirect en su web, en el que un hombre va y compra allí, se lo hacen tipo entrevista. No me gusta que vende caro, y compra más barato, además de que no tiene oferta de monedas.
> 
> ...



Vale, entiendo que aquí hay gente VIP que te señalan con el dedo y quedas marcado. 

Entiendo que no habrás hecho spam ni tienes nada que ver con la casa esta, solo que al nombrarla repetidas veces alguien lo ha interpretado de otra forma. Si hicieras spam no entrarías en una defensa de tus motivos y opiniones en varios post.

Entiendo que ni tu ni yo somos VIP ni nada aquí, que solo nos une un interés por el tema.

Y entiendo que tras lo leido eres una persona legal, o no me daría de conocer a las personas en 4 líneas aunque sea en un email o post. 

No tienes por qué callarte opiniones, con este "hilo" o asunto, porque yo también he aprendido algunas cosas. 

Y creo que si has pecado de algo ha sido de transparente, y con una ligera metedura de pata al hablar de algunos foreros que tienen merecida reputación. 

Evidentemente, salta a la vista que no eres un multinick ni un spammer ni un hombre anuncio. La propia discusión u opinión ha llevado a un malentendido. 

Por mi parte, disculpas si hice ligera mención a ello. Y ánimo a seguir vertiendo opiniones de las que nos interesan a todos. Mis gracias ya las he puesto al leer los posts.


----------



## casiña (29 Nov 2011)

Estoy en tratos con Holden por la moneda de 50 pesos de oro mexicana, le acabo de ofrecer un 10% menos de lo que pide, si alguien tiene alguna mas en venta. Mp.

Saludos


----------



## fff (29 Nov 2011)

casiña dijo:


> Estoy en tratos con Holden por la moneda de 50 pesos de oro mexicana, le acabo de ofrecer un 10% menos de lo que pide, si alguien tiene alguna mas en venta. Mp.
> 
> Saludos



No tengo sufciente experiencia en el foro, pero creo que esto no deberia ser un mercado persa. Negociad el precio, y si no te conviene pues vale. Pero ir de _regateo público_ no es una cosa que me parezca bien...

PD: Un particular del foro te ofrecera algo a mejor precio que una tienda... y para chollos y/o engaños ahí tienes ebay


----------



## casiña (29 Nov 2011)

fff dijo:


> No tengo sufciente experiencia en el foro, pero creo que esto no deberia ser un mercado persa. Negociad el precio, y si no te conviene pues vale. Pero ir de _regateo público_ no es una cosa que me parezca bien...
> 
> PD: Un particular del foro te ofrecera algo a mejor precio que una tienda... y para chollos y/o engaños ahí tienes ebay



Me gusta ser una persona de palabra y mi oferta es muy superior al precio que se menta en este hilo.

Le hago una oferta un 10% inferior al precio que pide actualmente pero un 20% superior al precio que se menta en este hilo, con lo cual creo que es razonable y no es una oferta de mercado persa.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-holdem-su-moneda-de-50-pesos-mexicanos.html

Ademas lleva tiempo con ella en venta, con lo que mi oferta es mas que razonable.


----------



## Atanor (29 Nov 2011)

Las negociaciones privadas con Holdem deberían de ser eso, privadas. 



casiña dijo:


> Estoy en tratos con Holden por la moneda de 50 pesos de oro mexicana, le acabo de ofrecer un 10% menos de lo que pide, si alguien tiene alguna mas en venta. Mp.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## juan35 (29 Nov 2011)

casiña, para llevar 1 día registrado, menudos 3 mensajes... Te registraste para comprársela? Pues paga lo que pide o vete a ebay a molestar. Como te han dicho aquí no se juzga a ningún forero por lo que pide por sus monedas, saludos


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Nov 2011)

II.
trabajo excedente * Plusvalía producto excedente
–––––––––––––––– = –––––––––––––––– = ––––––––––––––––––––
jornada de trabajo valor del producto producto total


----------



## Inversionoro (30 Nov 2011)

Pongo a la venta Krugerrand de oro a 1380€ 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## libro (30 Nov 2011)

Vendo 1 onza Maple leaf oro 1989 
Precio : Spot

Zona : Andorra, animaros ahora que abrirán las pistas de esquí


----------



## sprinser (30 Nov 2011)

*Necho* tienes MP
Saludos


----------



## necho (30 Nov 2011)

sprinser dijo:


> *Necho* tienes MP
> Saludos



Contestado!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (1 Dic 2011)

necho dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo anterior, procedo a hacer una actualización del anuncio de las monedas que tengo a la venta. Mal que le pese a algunos, pero al menos yo sí quiero usar este hilo para el objetivo para el cual fue creado :X



Estás en Alemania?. 



miaavg dijo:


> Estoy interesado en comprar las siguientes monedas:
> 
> 
> *Britannias 2012 de Plata*
> ...



Una curiosidad, por qué esta perfección en las monedas?, es estético, numismático o tiene valor económico?. 



libro dijo:


> Vendo 1 onza Maple leaf oro 1989
> Precio : Spot
> 
> Zona : Andorra, animaros ahora que abrirán las pistas de esquí



Pues voy a salir la semana próxima. Andorra...será difícil convencer a mi mujer (ella se rompió el ligamento interno hace 4 años y yo los cruzados anteriores hace 2 y estoy convalesciente de la intervención, o sea que ya no esquiamos. No sé si comprar una onza o me lo gasto en un Longines Legend Diver


----------



## duval81 (1 Dic 2011)

¿Hay algún forero que venda en Asturias? 
Es que seguramente me pida unas pocas onzas de plata para Reyes y si pudiera ser en mano...


----------



## TheExplodingBubble (1 Dic 2011)

Una preguntilla...
¿Cómo veis comprar alguna moneda de oro en alguna web alemana de las que salen en Silber Investor? ¿Alguien ha comprado por alli?

Gracias!


----------



## Dreomo (1 Dic 2011)

TheExplodingBubble dijo:


> Una preguntilla...
> ¿Cómo veis comprar alguna moneda de oro en alguna web alemana de las que salen en Silber Investor? ¿Alguien ha comprado por alli?
> 
> Gracias!



Yo lo e mirado mucho y si encuentras buenas cosas PERO por lo general no envían a España y los que lo hacen te pueden sacar unos 45€ por el envió ademas los que mejor precio ofrecen fijo que no envían, con lo cual si vas a pagar un envió tan caro lo suyo es comprar oro PERO yo no me fió de hacer una transferencia de xxx dinero a una empresa que desconozco.
en mi humilde opinión
un saludo


----------



## pedrint (1 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias.
Soy nuevo pero llevo mucho tiempo leyendo este foro.

Vendo una moneda Española, es de oro, de 1989 de 40.000 pesetas. Son 13,5 gramos de ley .999. Serie Mar Tenebroso. La doy en mano en Barcelona por 575€ o la cambio por onzas de plata. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Dic 2011)

Yo he comprado en varias de ellas y nunca he tenido problema alguno. Y, si tienes amigos en Alemania, les puedes pedir que hagan el pedido a su casa y luego te lo manden


----------



## Atanor (1 Dic 2011)

Con estas dos tengo mucha y muy buena experiencia:

https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/

CoinInvestDirect - Gold Coins

Todas las que aparecen en Silber Investor son de fiar.




TheExplodingBubble dijo:


> Una preguntilla...
> ¿Cómo veis comprar alguna moneda de oro en alguna web alemana de las que salen en Silber Investor? ¿Alguien ha comprado por alli?
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## Atanor (1 Dic 2011)

Coincido. Si no hay mucho premium siempre es agradable tener el oro y la plata en monedas varias y disfrutar con los distintos diseños mientras se acumula.




miaavg dijo:


> En realidad no tendria que haber mencionada que las quiero en ese estado pues se supone que si son del 2012 y las Mint las ponia en venta este mes de Noviembre pasado; pero por si acaso.
> 
> Tambien, y de otro lado, deseo los Soberanos del año 2012 porque son Edición Especial por ser Año de Jubileo - Diamante de la Reina Isabel II; por lo cual el diseño tradicional de San Jorge de Benedetto Pistrucci es reemplazado por uno nuevo y especial para la ocasión.
> 
> Entramos un poco en el tema numismatico si uno es coleccionista, sino lo es pues tampoco es mala compra, es como los Lunares, nadamos entre 2 mundos a veces, en fin, que es Oro al fin y al cabo y si uno lo tiene y quiere apreciarlo o lucirlo no es lo mismo un lingote plano que una moneda.


----------



## padrino (1 Dic 2011)

*Para una primera compra en Alemania*



Atanor dijo:


> Con estas dos tengo mucha y muy buena experiencia:
> 
> https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/
> 
> ...



Buenas noches, llego hasta aquí desde el post karlillero, me paso también a la moneda bullión de plata de momento, te he leído que tienes buenas experiencias con esas 2 casas por lo que supongo, si tienes a bien contestarme por favor...
¿Mandan a ESpaña? Por lo que te he leído imagino que sí.
Busco un mínimo de 100 oz de ag en Filarmónicas o Maple Leaf o alguna así con no mucho premium sobre el spot ¿recuerdas de cuánto fueron los gastos de envío a España? Me supongo que dependerá del peso como es normal.
¿forma de pago y tiempo en llegarte la mercancía?
Bueno, perdona el atraco a mano armada pero es que el novato en su primera compra necesita de mucho asesoramiento y experiencia de otros que ya han abierto camino. Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Dic 2011)

padrino dijo:


> Buenas noches, llego hasta aquí desde el post karlillero, me paso también a la moneda bullión de plata de momento, te he leído que tienes buenas experiencias con esas 2 casas por lo que supongo, si tienes a bien contestarme por favor...
> ¿Mandan a ESpaña? Por lo que te he leído imagino que sí.
> Busco un mínimo de 100 oz de ag en Filarmónicas o Maple Leaf o alguna así con no mucho premium sobre el spot ¿recuerdas de cuánto fueron los gastos de envío a España? Me supongo que dependerá del peso como es normal.
> ¿forma de pago y tiempo en llegarte la mercancía?
> Bueno, perdona el atraco a mano armada pero es que el novato en su primera compra necesita de mucho asesoramiento y experiencia de otros que ya han abierto camino. Un saludo y gracias de antemano.



Los gastos de envio suelen ser ridiculos. 20 euros a lo sumo.

Pago por transferencia SEPA (hachazo en la comision de tu banco) otros 20 perdidos.

Entrega en 2 semanas una vez validado el pedido.


----------



## jorcrams (1 Dic 2011)

*agradecido*



elquenuncahacenada dijo:


> Siguen en venta.



Muy agradecido al usuario elquenuncahacenada por su eficacia como vendedor, su buen hacer y su formalidad, realmente quedo agradecido y lo recomiendo al igual que a inversionoro.


----------



## padrino (1 Dic 2011)

*Gracias gamusino30*

Rápido, claro y conciso, mi agradecimiento gamusino30 y espero volver a cruzar algunos mensajes por aquí con usted, el gusanillo empezó con los Karlillos y ya ando de incipiente metalero. Un saludo.


----------



## estrajiña (1 Dic 2011)

pedido minimo 300e 
gastos de envio 35e
tiempo de espera, entre una y dos semanas(puedes hacer el seguimiento de tu pedido)
Geiger-edelmetalle


----------



## padrino (1 Dic 2011)

Muchas gracias estrajiña, veo que hay donde escoger y que los gastos de envío no son nada del otro jueves, como estoy pensando en unas 100 oz de plata el mínimo no sería problema. Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## estrajiña (1 Dic 2011)

De nada Padrino y aunque no sean rentables tambien tienen lingotes de plata de cinco gramos, que siempre te pueden ayudar si el pedido se te queda un poco corto para llegar a los 300e.


----------



## Atanor (2 Dic 2011)

Hola, un placer ayudar en lo que sepa que para eso estamos aquí. Vamos por partes:

Estas dos envían a España, aunque si como veo lo que buscas es plata tendrás que esperar al 1 de enero porque tienen cubierto el cupo de IVA para España. No controlo mucho el tema fiscal este pero la normativa comunitaria indica que hay un máximo de IVA que puedes recaudar en ventas a otros países distintos al tuyo y por estas fechas tanto Geiger como CoinInvestDirect.com lo tienen cubierto. En noviembre ya prácticamente ninguna tienda alemana que envíe a España sigue enviando.

El oro como no tiene IVA puedes pedirlo en cualquier momento.

Gastos de envío:
En Geiger (tienes la info aquí: Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle: -) son 29 Euros hasta un máximo de 7.500 Euros de pedido. Lo envían por UPS. Si pides mas de 7500 va por otras vías y a otro precio. Pedido mínimo 300 Euros.

En Coin Invest: (lo tines aqui: CoinInvestDirect.com) 15 euros si pides hasta 1.500 euros, 9 euros si pides hasta 2500 y gastos gratuitos para pedidos superiores a 2.500 Euros. También envían por UPS.

En los dos se paga por transferencia bancaria a un banco de Alemania. Las transferencias en la UE la mayor parte de los bancos españoles las tratan igual que las nacionales, desde gratis a unos pocos euros. Enterate en tu banco.

En Geiger tardan un poco mas en enviar. En Coininvestdirect siempre me han enviado casi a los dos días de llegar el dinero, aunque no se si esto será así siempre, dependerá de la disponibilidad.

Por último, en Coininvest a la plata para España le aplican un 10% sobre el precio neto así que para plata te recomiendo Geiger y para oro la que esté mas barata o si pides poco Coin Ivest Direct porque te salen mejor los gastos de envío. 

Espero haber sido util.




padrino dijo:


> Buenas noches, llego hasta aquí desde el post karlillero, me paso también a la moneda bullión de plata de momento, te he leído que tienes buenas experiencias con esas 2 casas por lo que supongo, si tienes a bien contestarme por favor...
> ¿Mandan a ESpaña? Por lo que te he leído imagino que sí.
> Busco un mínimo de 100 oz de ag en Filarmónicas o Maple Leaf o alguna así con no mucho premium sobre el spot ¿recuerdas de cuánto fueron los gastos de envío a España? Me supongo que dependerá del peso como es normal.
> ¿forma de pago y tiempo en llegarte la mercancía?
> Bueno, perdona el atraco a mano armada pero es que el novato en su primera compra necesita de mucho asesoramiento y experiencia de otros que ya han abierto camino. Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## duval81 (2 Dic 2011)

¿Qué sabéis de esta moneda de Armenia? ¿Alguna "contraindicación"?

Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle: - Arche Noah - Armenien - 1 oz Feinsilber 999 1395

Es la que menor spread tiene de todas


----------



## duval81 (2 Dic 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> En los dos se paga por transferencia bancaria a un banco de Alemania. Las transferencias en la UE* la mayor parte de los bancos españoles las tratan igual que las nacionales*, desde gratis a unos pocos euros. Enterate en tu banco.
> 
> Por último, en Coininvest a la plata para España le aplican un 10% sobre el precio neto así que para plata te recomiendo Geiger y para oro la que esté mas barata o si pides poco Coin Ivest Direct porque te salen mejor los gastos de envío.
> 
> Espero haber sido util.



La mayoría no, todos. Con el Iban y el swift/bic el coste es el mismo que para una transf. nacional. 
Por tanto con casi cualquier cuenta nómina, esta parte nos saldrá gratis.

¿Podrías explicar un poco el 2º párrafo? 
En ambas webs yo veo un net price y un gross price (con el 7% añadido). ¿hay algo más que sumar?


----------



## Atanor (2 Dic 2011)

Cuando estás en plata y seleccionas en la parte superior Ship to Destination: Spain (entre otras) indic a: "Please note that a handling fee of 10.00% will be added to all VAT liable products.
This fee will be based on the net order amount. Gold orders are not affected."

Lo que significa que añaden un 10% de coste de manipulación sobre el valor neto de todos los productos con IVA. El oro no está afectado.

Ya digo que esto es solo en Coins Invest Direct.



duval81 dijo:


> La mayoría no, todos. Con el Iban y el swift/bic el coste es el mismo que para una transf. nacional.
> Por tanto con casi cualquier cuenta nómina, esta parte nos saldrá gratis.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicar un poco el 2º párrafo?
> En ambas webs yo veo un net price y un gross price (con el 7% añadido). ¿hay algo más que sumar?


----------



## Atanor (2 Dic 2011)

Es una moneda emitida por primera vez este año por lo que al ser "menos conocida" venden con un sobre spot mas bajo.

La única "contraindicación" es que es menos conocida y menos reconocible en el mundo que una maple, eagle, filarmónicas, etc.. En Europa se vende en todas las tiendas de bullion así que no veo problemas a la hora de revenderla.

Es preciosa y barata. Yo tengo varias.



duval81 dijo:


> ¿Qué sabéis de esta moneda de Armenia? ¿Alguna "contraindicación"?
> 
> Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle: - Arche Noah - Armenien - 1 oz Feinsilber 999 1395
> 
> Es la que menor spread tiene de todas


----------



## duval81 (2 Dic 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Cuando estás en plata y seleccionas en la parte superior Ship to Destination: Spain (entre otras) indic a: "Please note that a handling fee of 10.00% will be added to all VAT liable products.
> This fee will be based on the net order amount. Gold orders are not affected."
> 
> Lo que significa que añaden un 10% de coste de manipulación sobre el valor neto de todos los productos con IVA. El oro no está afectado.
> ...



En tal caso, siempre va a ser más cara que la otra en monedas de plata, porque he comparado todas las monedas que ambas webs venden, y los precios gross son muy similares. Con 6 ó 7 onzas ya has cubierto el sobrecoste de envío que tiene la otra web.

¿Alguna explicación a por qué lo hacen?


----------



## Atanor (2 Dic 2011)

Supongo que porque los productos con IVA a terceros países les generan unos gastos de gestión. En cualquier caso es una web muy recomendable para comprar oro por la variedad y por los gastos de envío que incluso son cero pidiendo mas de 2.500

Para plata sin duda Geiger o cualquiera otra que veas en Silber Investor y que envíe a España.



duval81 dijo:


> En tal caso, siempre va a ser más cara que la otra en monedas de plata, porque he comparado todas las monedas que ambas webs venden, y los precios gross son muy similares. Con 6 ó 7 onzas ya has cubierto el sobrecoste de envío que tiene la otra web.
> 
> ¿Alguna explicación a por qué lo hacen?


----------



## adenia (2 Dic 2011)

Buenos días.

Yo lo que no entiendo es lo del "cupo de IVA para España"...

EDITO (Veo que lo hacéis así): También me gustaría saber qué usáis para vender el oro, si no encontrais ningún particular. Veo que las tiendas lo recompran, pero ¿Cómo es el procedimiento? ¿Cómo se cierra un precio? ¡Gracias!


----------



## jorcrams (2 Dic 2011)

Hola, estaria interesado en comprar las siguientes fechas de American Eagle ( 1 unidad de cada una ) :

Años 1988-1990-1992-1993-1994-1995-1996-1997-1998-1999-2001-2002-2003-2004-2008 y 2009. ( en total 16 onzas )

Escucho ofertas.

Tambien me interesa comprar lingotes de 1 - 2,5 y 5 gramos de oro.

Gracias.


----------



## Atanor (2 Dic 2011)

El tema de que a partir de una cantidad dejen de vender no es algo exclusivo de la plata. Es de cualquier empresa en la UE. Por explicarlo a grandes rasgos... si tienes una empresa en Alemania y la mayor parte de tus operaciones son con España las autoridades fiscales españolas consideran que eres una empresa española que estas radicada en otro país solo por motivos fiscales y te crujen. Ten en cuenta que el IVA de la plata en Alemania es el 7 y en España el 18. Pero para temas fiscales de empresas en la UE esta la Agencia Tributaria - Inicio preguntales ahí porque yo mas no te puedo decir.

Si vendes el oro a una tienda no tienes nada que negociar. Todas tienen bien visible el precio al que venden y al que compran cada moneda. El mejor sitio para vender oro es Munters, en Bruselas (solo presencial) porque suele tener los mejores precios Gold Rates 
En España tienes al Andorrano que paga muy bien y anda por este foro. En su web puedes ver lo que paga por cada moneda: Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net

De todos modos este es un hilo para la compra-venta entre particulares. Las dudas genéricas sobre el oro mejor plantealas en el Hilo del oro para no desvirtuar éste http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/246737-oro-hilo-oficial-v.html



adenia dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo lo que no entiendo es lo del "cupo de IVA para España"...
> 
> EDITO (Veo que lo hacéis así): También me gustaría saber qué usáis para vender el oro, si no encontrais ningún particular. Veo que las tiendas lo recompran, pero ¿Cómo es el procedimiento? ¿Cómo se cierra un precio? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Atanor (2 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien vende plata a cambio de Francos Suizos? Sería transacción en mano en Madrid solo a mediados de diciembre.

Interesados que me indiquen por MP cuantas onzas y de que tipo me dan por 1500 francos suizos.

Gracias


----------



## Inversionoro (2 Dic 2011)

Me queda un par de tubos de 20 onzas de plata Eagles a 30€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## jorcrams (2 Dic 2011)

Cambio 4 lingotes de plata de 925 milesimas y 100 gramos de peso cada uno por onzas american eagle, filarmonica o similares. 

MP para atender ofertas.

Gracias


----------



## ilusion (2 Dic 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Es una moneda emitida por primera vez este año por lo que al ser "menos conocida" venden con un sobre spot mas bajo.
> 
> La única "contraindicación" es que es menos conocida y menos reconocible en el mundo que una maple, eagle, filarmónicas, etc.. En Europa se vende en todas las tiendas de bullion así que no veo problemas a la hora de revenderla.
> 
> Es preciosa y barata. Yo tengo varias.



Hola, 
en comparacion a las de 12 y 20 euros, merecen la pena? son más o menos rentables?
Gracias
saludos


----------



## duval81 (2 Dic 2011)

ilusion dijo:


> Hola,
> en comparacion a las de 12 y 20 euros, merecen la pena? son más o menos rentables?
> Gracias
> saludos



Hombre no tiene nada que ver. La moneda armenia se podría comparar con monedas como el maple, la filarmónica y demás.
Los Karlillos juegan en otro tipo de liga


----------



## jorcrams (2 Dic 2011)

Hola, cambio 76 unidades monedas de 100 pesetas franco ( estrellas 66-67-68 y 70 ) por onzas tipo american eagle, maple leaf, kookaburra. 

Tambien tengo 7 unidades de 5 pesetas ( gobierno provisional, amadeo y alfonso XII ) que tambien las cambiaria por onzas.

Propuestas por MP.

Gracias


----------



## Eldenegro (3 Dic 2011)

pedrint dijo:


> Hola,
> Vendo una moneda Española, es de oro, de 1989 de 40.000 pesetas. Son 13,5 gramos de ley .999. Serie Mar Tenebroso. La doy en mano en Barcelona por 565€ o la cambio por onzas de plata.
> 
> Preferible entrega en mano en Barcelona.



Pon imagen. ¿esta en el estuche oficial? ¿tiene certificado?


----------



## pedrint (3 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Pon imagen. ¿esta en el estuche oficial? ¿tiene certificado?



Si, viene con estuche oficial y certificado de autenticidad.
Si alguien esta interesado paso fotos por e-mail, ya que no se como colgarlas en el foro.


----------



## fran69 (4 Dic 2011)

A la VENTA:
5 pesos Colombia ORO , (Tipo sovereign) osea 7,99 gramos oro de ley 917.
Precio 310€ portes incluidos, por correo certificado.
SI hay interesados, porfavor el contacto en: saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## wolker (4 Dic 2011)

Dollar Regina Canadá 1982. Ley 500. Peso 23,3276. 
1 Ud. SC

2 Reichmark. 1938, 1939 Ley 625. Peso 8.
4 Ud. MBC

100 ptas pakillos. Ley 800. Peso 19. 
19 Ud. MBC

5 francs Sembradora 1964. Ley 835. Peso 12. 
1 Ud. EBC

12 €. Ley 925. Peso 18 
16 Ud. Sin plástico.

Liberty 1982. Ley 999. Peso 31,1 
2 Ud. SC mate

Liberty 1991. Ley 999. Peso 31,1 
1 Ud. SC

Ox 2009. Ley 999. Peso 310 
1Ud. PROOF



Peso neto: 1000 grms. Precio: SPOT 
Madrid.


----------



## Solido_borrado (4 Dic 2011)

Estaba buscando soberanos.

Si son nuevos de fabrica mejor (2011/2012).


----------



## olb55768 (5 Dic 2011)

Hola Amigos 
Yo tengo muy poca idea de monedas pero la verdad es que me encantan proximamente comienzo a trabajar en un local que se va abrir en barakaldo bizkaia muy relacionado con el oro y las monedas. Este fin de semana pasado he estado de cursillo en Malaga y segun nos han comentado hay un monton de monedas de oro falsas, Expecialmente los pesos mexicanos. Esata tienda tiene la orden de cortarlos con cizalla todos. Ya que dan 21 kilates en bascula de peso especifico pero los cortas, tuve la oprtunidad de cortar dos monedas con mucho sentimiento de culpa y una era falsa. Eran dos chapas de oro y unapasta rosa muy dura por el medio y daba positivo a los acidos y era falsa.
¿Alguien sabe como evitar cortarlar para saber su pureza???
Un cordial saludo
Oscar


----------



## asqueado (5 Dic 2011)

olb55768 dijo:


> Hola Amigos
> Yo tengo muy poca idea de monedas pero la verdad es que me encantan proximamente comienzo a trabajar en un local que se va abrir en barakaldo bizkaia muy relacionado con el oro y las monedas. Este fin de semana pasado he estado de cursillo en Malaga y segun nos han comentado hay un monton de monedas de oro falsas, Expecialmente los pesos mexicanos. Esata tienda tiene la orden de cortarlos con cizalla todos. Ya que dan 21 kilates en bascula de peso especifico pero los cortas, tuve la oprtunidad de cortar dos monedas con mucho sentimiento de culpa y una era falsa. Eran dos chapas de oro y unapasta rosa muy dura por el medio y daba positivo a los acidos y era falsa.
> ¿Alguien sabe como evitar cortarlar para saber su pureza???
> Un cordial saludo
> Oscar



En el mercado ya existe una balanza densimetro y otros medios para no tener que hacerle a ninguna moneda o lingote ningun rasguño, diciendote la pureza y kilataje que tienen, aqui lo explico en este enlace

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oro-direct-fiable-medio-fiable-o-estafa.html


----------



## Dekalogo10 (5 Dic 2011)

Compraria 10 monedas de 1 oz de plata. No me interesa valor premium. Normalitas, como britannias, maple leafs, filarmónicas. En perfecto estado, nuevas y en estuche si es posible. 
No quisiera Eagles, soy nuevo en eso y de esas ya tengo, era por variar un poco. 
Compraré otras 10-20 unidades dentro de 15 días.
Hoy quizás me pase por El Andorrano y si me lío la manta a la cabeza....salgo con un kilo de más.


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Compraria 10 monedas de 1 oz de plata. *No me interesa valor premium. Normalitas, como britannias*, maple leafs, filarmónicas. En perfecto estado, nuevas y en estuche si es posible.
> No quisiera Eagles, soy nuevo en eso y de esas ya tengo, era por variar un poco.
> Compraré otras 10-20 unidades dentro de 15 días.
> Hoy quizás me pase por El Andorrano y si me lío la manta a la cabeza....salgo con un kilo de más.



Veo que lo tienes claro 

Las britannia llevan premium, las mas "normalitas" sin premium numismatico son las libertades mexicanas, los maple leaf canadienses y las philarmoniker austriacas.

En libertades mexicanas tienes las mas antiguas que estan en ley .925 (aunque siguen llevando 1 onza fina, son mas grandes, las suelen llamar prensas porque sale el diseño de la prensa de la casa de la moneda mexicana) y las mas modernas que son plata .999

Habla con el andorrano a ver que se cuenta. Si buscas onzas variadas en ese pedido de 10 tengo algunas repetidas, por si te interesa


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Dic 2011)

pedrint dijo:


> Si, viene con estuche oficial y certificado de autenticidad.
> Si alguien esta interesado paso fotos por e-mail, ya que no se como colgarlas en el foro.



Abrete una cuenta en imageshack (es gratis) y luego te vas a informacion de la imagen y tienes una opcion en codigo para pegar directamente en el foro, en el texto del mensaje


----------



## pedrint (5 Dic 2011)

Borro el antiguo anuncio y pongo este con imagenes.
Son 13.5 gramos de oro puro (ley .999), la moneda esta nueva y viene en su cápsula y con su caja. Son 40.000 pesetas del año 1989. Dentro de la caja trae el certificado de autenticidad.
Vendo por 570€ o la cambio por onzas de plata. Preferiblemente trato en mano en Barcelona.
 http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


http://imageshack.us
PD. agradezco al usuario Eldenegro sus instrucciones.


----------



## Mochuelo (5 Dic 2011)

olb55768 dijo:


> Hola Amigos
> Yo tengo muy poca idea de monedas pero la verdad es que me encantan proximamente comienzo a trabajar en un local que se va abrir en barakaldo bizkaia muy relacionado con el oro y las monedas. Este fin de semana pasado he estado de cursillo en Malaga y segun nos han comentado hay un monton de monedas de oro falsas, Expecialmente los pesos mexicanos. Esata tienda tiene la orden de cortarlos con cizalla todos. Ya que dan 21 kilates en bascula de peso especifico pero los cortas, tuve la oprtunidad de cortar dos monedas con mucho sentimiento de culpa y una era falsa. Eran dos chapas de oro y unapasta rosa muy dura por el medio y daba positivo a los acidos y era falsa.
> ¿Alguien sabe como evitar cortarlar para saber su pureza???
> Un cordial saludo
> Oscar



Prueba este: 
Don’t buy fake gold coins. Get the Fisch. Protect your gold investment.
Dadas las peculiares características del oro, las monedas falsas o tienen las mismas dimensiones o tienen el mismo peso, pero no las dos cosas. Esto es lo que aprovecha el test fisch, lo considero sencillo y bien pensado.


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Dic 2011)

olb55768 dijo:


> Hola Amigos
> Yo tengo muy poca idea de monedas pero la verdad es que me encantan proximamente comienzo a trabajar en un local que se va abrir en barakaldo bizkaia muy relacionado con el oro y las monedas. Este fin de semana pasado he estado de cursillo en Malaga y segun nos han comentado hay un monton de monedas de oro falsas, Expecialmente los pesos mexicanos. Esata tienda tiene la orden de cortarlos con cizalla todos. Ya que dan 21 kilates en bascula de peso especifico pero los cortas, tuve la oprtunidad de cortar dos monedas con mucho sentimiento de culpa y una era falsa. Eran dos chapas de oro y unapasta rosa muy dura por el medio y daba positivo a los acidos y era falsa.
> ¿Alguien sabe como evitar cortarlar para saber su pureza???
> Un cordial saludo
> Oscar



No me he encontrado con ese caso todavía, y dudo que exista una pasta que asemeje la densidad del oro. Si que es normal encontrar de 18 K o algunas que aún siendo de .900 son falsas.
Lo de rascar que comenta miaavg, muy cierto, que prueben a rascar un Dupont de "oro" a ver que pasa...

Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (5 Dic 2011)

Para realizar la prueba tradicional para la comprobacion del kilataje de cualquier pieza, hay que tener una piedra de toque, una estrella de toque donde vienen todos los kilatajes y el acido correspondiente a lo que vamos a comprobar. En el mercado existen los acidos de 24-20 k, 18 k, 14-10 k 12-8 k y AG y es muy facil realizarlo, siendo de la siguiente manera:
cogemos la piedra de toque y señalan en la misma con la estrella de toque el kilataje que vallamos a comprobar y junto a la señal de la estrella de toque, hacemos otra con la que vamos a comprobar. 
A continuacion echamos el acido de toque a ambas señales, si no desaparece la señal de la pieza que intentamos comprobar, es que corresponde a ese kilataje, si no es de menor calidad.
Para saber con exacgtitud el klataje de una pieza eso tiene que realizarlo un laboratorio, donde el quimico profundiza en la pieza para analizar la misma.
Hoy en dia afortunadamente van saliendo una serie de productos magnificos como el Espectometro de rayos X o la balanza densimetro, donde nos dice con exactitud el kilataje, pureza y densidad del metal que vamos a analizar, sin hacerle ningun arañazo o señales, y asi no nos pueden engañar con metales bañados en varias micras de oro o plata. En mi ciudad ya ha habido numerosas estafas que bien con laton o cobre lo han realizado.


.


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Dic 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Para realizar la prueba tradicional para la comprobacion del kilataje de cualquier pieza, hay que tener una piedra de toque, una estrella de toque donde vienen todos los kilatajes y el acido correspondiente a lo que vamos a comprobar. En el mercado existen los acidos de 24-20 k, 18 k, 14-10 k 12-8 k y AG y es muy facil realizarlo, siendo de la siguiente manera:
> cogemos la piedra de toque y señalan en la misma con la estrella de toque el kilataje que vallamos a comprobar y junto a la señal de la estrella de toque, hacemos otra con la que vamos a comprobar.
> A continuacion echamos el acido de toque a ambas señales, si no desaparece la señal de la pieza que intentamos comprobar, es que corresponde a ese kilataje, si no es de menor calidad.
> Para saber con exacgtitud el klataje de una pieza eso tiene que realizarlo un laboratorio, donde el quimico profundiza en la pieza para analizar la misma.
> ...



Yo tambien añadiria que en objetos sospechosos se puede limar la zona a rascar para sacar la primera capa, contando siempre con el consentimiento del cliente, que sino se puede enfadar...

un saludo


----------



## asqueado (5 Dic 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Yo tambien añadiria que en objetos sospechosos se puede limar la zona a rascar para sacar la primera capa, contando siempre con el consentimiento del cliente, que sino se puede enfadar...
> 
> un saludo



Estoy de acuerdo con Vd., en mi ciudad son todavia mas drasticos, perforan completamente la pieza, ahi no existe ningun engaño.



.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (5 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Veo que lo tienes claro
> 
> Las britannia llevan premium, las mas "normalitas" sin premium numismatico son las libertades mexicanas, los maple leaf canadienses y las philarmoniker austriacas.
> 
> ...



Pues ya te diré. 

Hoy he vivido una experiencia única. Le he dicho a mi mujer si me acompañaba a comprar algo que llevaba en mente (algun krugerrand). Hemos estado delante del establecimiento del andorrano y hasta con el dedo en el timbre. 

De repente se ha puesto neura y me ha dicho que no me "gastara" más de 300 euros y le he dicho que un krugerrand valía más de 1300. Para no discutir, he hecho un gesto con la mano "pasemos de todo" y nos hemos ido a comprar fundas de nórdico, almohadas y cosas por el estilo.

Cuando volvíamos a casa, en silencio varias horas, hemos oido la noticia de la plantada de la Merkel y que si la Europa de 2 velocidades y tal...

O sea, un error imperdonable decir la verdad a la MDD (maquina de discutir). Te juro que nunca más. 

En cualquier caso, sí, independientemente de como resuelva cada uno sus finanzas estos días, creo que compraré monedas de plata, unas 10 o 20, más con propósito de moneda bullión que como moneda colección.


----------



## Vidar (5 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Pues ya te diré.
> 
> Hoy he vivido una experiencia única. Le he dicho a mi mujer si me acompañaba a comprar algo que llevaba en mente (algun krugerrand). Hemos estado delante del establecimiento del andorrano y hasta con el dedo en el timbre.
> 
> ...



Si tienes ganas de moneda de oro empieza por un napoleón o un soberano que si están en por los 300.... así ni para ti ni para la MDD


----------



## Dekalogo10 (6 Dic 2011)

Vidar dijo:


> Si tienes ganas de moneda de oro empieza por un napoleón o un soberano que si están en por los 300.... así ni para ti ni para la MDD



eso le he dicho...por 300 no llego ni a un soberano, y vistas las perspectivas, ya veremos si nos darán tiempo a comprar onzas, pinta mal la cosa...ienso:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Pues ya te diré.
> 
> Hoy he vivido una experiencia única. Le he dicho a mi mujer si me acompañaba a comprar algo que llevaba en mente (algun krugerrand). Hemos estado delante del establecimiento del andorrano y hasta con el dedo en el timbre.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que empieces a entrar y aprender poco a poco, pero no tardes mucho, el tiempo juega en nuestra contra.
Si tienes cualquier duda el andorrano te la resolverá, siempre que he ido me han tratado de forma excelente, siendo muy pacientes conmigo y aclarando todas mis dudas de novato.
Y ves sin tu MDD  (me encanta este término), yo lo hago .


----------



## Arraez (6 Dic 2011)

Vendo Canguro de oro de 1 onza de 2011, nuevo, cápsula de plástico original sin abrir. Impecable. 1350€ + gastos de envío.
Contactad conmigo por mensaje privado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Atanor (6 Dic 2011)

Por menos de 300 tienes los 20 Francos Suizos, 20 Francos Frances (Napoleones), 8 Florines austriacos, varias mexicanas...



domenecb dijo:


> eso le he dicho...por 300 no llego ni a un soberano, y vistas las perspectivas, ya veremos si nos darán tiempo a comprar onzas, pinta mal la cosa...ienso:


----------



## Palasaca (6 Dic 2011)

pedrint dijo:


> Borro el antiguo anuncio y pongo este con imagenes.
> Son 13.5 gramos de oro puro (ley .999), la moneda esta nueva y viene en su cápsula y con su caja. Son 40.000 pesetas del año 1989. Dentro de la caja trae el certificado de autenticidad.
> Vendo por 570€ o la cambio por onzas de plata. Preferiblemente trato en mano en Barcelona.
> http://imageshack.us
> ...



Espero que no se moleste, pero según este enlace:

http://www.galerianumismatica.com/2011/05/011-40000-pesetas-1989.html

Se afirma que la ley es de 900 milésimas. Entonces, haciendo la oportuna
operación 13,5g X 0,900 ley = 12,15 de oro puro .999

Sin embargo en el libro: Monedas y Billetes Españoles 1833-2010 edición 2011 editado por Numismática Carlos Fuster en la página 149 moneda MC-27 se escribe: 1ª Serie Oro 999 Milésimas.

¿Quien nos saca de las dudas en cuanto a pureza se refiere? 

Gracias por ofrecer otras monedas que no son las habituales en este foro :Baile:


----------



## Dreomo (6 Dic 2011)

compro krugerrand de 1oz preferiblemente de 2011 o en perfectas condiciones.
a ser posible en madrid.
un saludo


----------



## jorcrams (6 Dic 2011)

Vendo o cambio por onzas 75 unidades de 100 pesetas de Franco estrellas varias.

Ofertas por MP.

Gracias


----------



## pedrint (6 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias Palasaca.
El siguiente enlace al BOE indica como la moneda es de ley .999 milésimas, pese a que yo también vi en alguna página donde la mostraban como si fuese ley .900.
Un saludo.

BOE.es: Consultas. Documento



Palasaca dijo:


> Espero que no se moleste, pero según este enlace:
> 
> GALERÍA NUMISMÁTICA: 011 - 40.000 PESETAS 1989
> 
> ...


----------



## Palasaca (6 Dic 2011)

pedrint dijo:


> Buenos dias Palasaca.
> El siguiente enlace al BOE indica como la moneda es de ley .999 milésimas, pese a que yo también vi en alguna página donde la mostraban como si fuese ley .900.
> Un saludo.
> 
> BOE.es: Consultas. Documento



Muchísimas gracias por tu valiosa información y de paso aclarar dudas, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Dic 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Por menos de 300 tienes los 20 Francos Suizos, 20 Francos Frances (Napoleones), 8 Florines austriacos, varias mexicanas...



no era por el valor en dinero, sino por la diferente concepción sobre el tema de mi MDD y la mía.

Al fin y al cabo, si para mí es algo nuevo todavía, no puedo aspirar a que otra persona lo vea claro de repente. De cualquier forma, lo más inteligente de momento será aparcar el tema con la parienta .


----------



## sprinser (8 Dic 2011)

Gamusino tienes Mp


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (9 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Hola elquenuncahacenada
> 
> Las fotos son bastantes buenas y ampliadas dán bastante idea del estado de la moneda, de todas formas no consigo apreciar el detalle de la calificación de la moneda por el brillo que refleja la luz sobre la moneda; ¿esta clasificada?; puede decirme alguna cosa más sobre la misma. Por ahora sin compromiso de compra.



Tiene un privado.


----------



## el_andorrano (13 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes

Pongo a la venta Monedas/lingotes de 1 kilo de las Islas Cook a 910€ cada uno.

Gracias


----------



## yanpakal (13 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Hay algún forero que venda en Asturias?
> Es que seguramente me pida unas pocas onzas de plata para Reyes y si pudiera ser en mano...



yo soy muy nuevo en el foro, pero vivo en asturias, tengo 10 silver eagles en el estuche de 20 en el que vienen, las compre a esta tienda por ebay Tienda eBay Aydin Coins: Acerca de mi tienda

esta es la subasta http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260878566520&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:ES:1123

el tema es que por novato, o por tonto, no me di cuenta que fuera de europa me ivan a cobrar los de aduanas y en vez de 304€ me salieron a 370 y pico al final(queria ahorrar en plata 300€)

las venderia a 38€, lo intente por ebay, pero con la comisión que cobran tengo que ponerlas a 43€ mas envio para recuperar el dinero, y como la plata a bajado un poco ahora mismo no cuela


----------



## Dekalogo10 (13 Dic 2011)

yanpakal dijo:


> yo soy muy nuevo en el foro, pero vivo en asturias, tengo 10 silver eagles en el estuche de 20 en el que vienen, las compre a esta tienda por ebay Tienda eBay Aydin Coins: Acerca de mi tienda
> 
> esta es la subasta http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260878566520&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:ES:1123
> 
> ...



pues no, no cuela porque a mi me costaron hace una semana a 29 nuevas y sin circular del 2011, no encapsuladas, pero precintadas en sobrecitos. 

Las cápsulas te cuestan medio euro en Ebay te cuestan incluido envío super rápido, pero mejor en su web de

BEUMER | Material para coleccionismo | Material para filatelia | Material para numismatica Material | Accesorios filatelicos | Accesorios Numismticos | Albumes de sellos | Albumes especiales para placas de cava | Albumes especiales pins | Albumes esp o CREAFIL | Material para coleccionismo | Material para filatelia | Material para numismatica Material | Accesorios filatelicos | Accesorios Numismticos | Albumes de sellos | Albumes especiales para placas de cava | Albumes especiales pins | Albumes es

Ahora ya sé que las britanias tienen premium (jejeje, novatos que somos), pero no me sabría mal coger 10 onzas más de alguna moneda con poco premium. 

Si espero más y me llegan a pagar la extra, fijo que me pillo un krugerrand o dos, que igual es la última (extra  )


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

yanpakal dijo:


> yo soy muy nuevo en el foro, pero vivo en asturias, tengo 10 silver eagles en el estuche de 20 en el que vienen, las compre a esta tienda por ebay Tienda eBay Aydin Coins: Acerca de mi tienda
> 
> esta es la subasta http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260878566520&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:ES:1123
> 
> ...



Lamento lo que te ha ocurrido con las aduanas (a mí me hubiera pasado lo mismo), pero mira:
Silvereagle - Usa 1 Oz


----------



## yanpakal (14 Dic 2011)

domenecb, estas son nuevas y sin circular de 2011 también, este es el anuncio que tenia en ebay(tengo, que acaba mañana), la foto es hecha con el móvil, no cogida de internet 

http://www.ebay.es/itm/220907583644?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

pensé en su momento en comprar capsulas, pero la verdad es que no las compré para lamerlas , así que en el tubo del US Mint están bien, les puse un cacho como de espumilla para que ni se rocen entre ellas

duval81, por eso cuento un poco porque las vendería a 38€, porque se que nadie me las compraría ahora a ese precio(por lo menos en este foro)

la verdad es que algo había leído del tema de aduanas y el IVA(o IRPF, no me acuerdo cual pagué), pero estaba siguiendo varios artículos y al final mi cerebro no tubo en cuenta que por el que me decidí pujar estaba en USA

de todas formas no estoy muy descontento con la compra, el día que acababa la subasta mirando los artículos finalizados había gente comprando por compralo ya en España a 45€, en oro direct estaban a 42€ creo recordar(IVA incluido), pero bueno, estos no son los mas baratos precisamente, ahora mismo con IVA tienen las filarmonicas a 36€ que no se cuanto es el envío, pero vaya...

si sube la plaza y mi precio de 38€ se vuelve mas competitivo, mi intención es con el dinero coger karlillos del 12 si los puedo coger a menos de 14, o sino del 20, creo que al ser mas pequeñas podrían ser mas útiles como moneda en caso de los peores escenarios económicos, y creo que el valor facial puede serme útil en caso de que la cosa vaya "bien", o haya una conspiración para hacer una burbuja bajista con la plata, o que baje mucho porque se reduzca mucho la demanda industrial o paranoias similares

¿como veis el tema, paranoias de novato?

PD: bastante heavy que el precio en orodirect sin iva sea mas alto que en masterbullion con iva, ¿es española? veo que pone pedidos telefonicos solo españa


----------



## duval81 (14 Dic 2011)

yanpakal dijo:


> domenecb, estas son nuevas y sin circular de 2011 también, este es el anuncio que tenia en ebay(tengo, que acaba mañana), la foto es hecha con el móvil, no cogida de internet
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/220907583644?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> ...



Pertenece a otra web (femstore creo recordar).
Orodirect ya se ha comentado muchas veces que son muy caros, eso sí tienen la ventaja de poder ir allí a buscar las monedas


----------



## Atanor (14 Dic 2011)

yanpakal dijo:


> yo soy muy nuevo en el foro, pero vivo en asturias, tengo 10 silver eagles en el estuche de 20 en el que vienen, las compre a esta tienda por ebay Tienda eBay Aydin Coins: Acerca de mi tienda
> 
> esta es la subasta http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260878566520&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:ES:1123
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo en Geiger las venden a 28 así que lo de venderlas a 38...


----------



## yanpakal (14 Dic 2011)

pero ahi queda eso, cuando por ahi esten a 38 me las comprais a mi ;-)


----------



## macalu (14 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Lamento lo que te ha ocurrido con las aduanas (a mí me hubiera pasado lo mismo), pero mira:
> Silvereagle - Usa 1 Oz



Hola,has comprado en esa web?si esos precios son con iva incluido son unos precios buenisimos
saludos


----------



## duval81 (14 Dic 2011)

macalu dijo:


> Hola,has comprado en esa web?si esos precios son con iva incluido son unos precios buenisimos
> saludos



No he comprado aún. En todo caso se debatió el tema hace un par de semanas, y había algún forero que sí había comprado.


----------



## wapso (14 Dic 2011)

macalu dijo:


> Hola,has comprado en esa web?si esos precios son con iva incluido son unos precios buenisimos
> saludos



pomperos haciendo publicidad???? 





 duval81 dijo:


> Lamento lo que te ha ocurrido con las aduanas (a mí me hubiera pasado lo mismo), pero mira:
> Silvereagle - Usa 1 Oz
> 
> Este sr. femst (el que estaba detrás de estas páginas) esta "volviendo por los mismos caminos" como antaño ????


----------



## macalu (14 Dic 2011)

wapso dijo:


> pomperos haciendo publicidad????
> 
> Este sr. femst (el que estaba detrás de estas páginas) esta "volviendo por los mismos caminos" como antaño ????



siento decirte q estas equivocado


----------



## diabblo77 (14 Dic 2011)

Vendo moneda de plata, 1 kgr. Rebajada a 860 porque uno la ha encontrado más barata y no es plan. Está nueva. En mano Barcelona y alrededores y certificada a cualquier parte de España con gastos a cargo del comprador. 

El año estaba equivocado, es de 1994. Es una buena pieza de colección. Koocaburras, están los dos pajaritos en la moneda.


----------



## duval81 (14 Dic 2011)

wapso dijo:


> pomperos haciendo publicidad????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Dic 2011)

Hemos visto que la cuota de plusvalía se expresa en las siguientes fórmulas:
1.
Plusvalía p Plusvalía trab. excedente
––––––––––––– ––– = –––––––––––––––––– = ––––––––––––––––
capital variable v valor de la f. de trab. trab. necesario

Las dos primeras fórmulas expresan como relación de valores lo que expresa la tercera como relación de los tiempos en que se pro¬ducen esos valores. Estas fórmulas, iguales entre sí, responden al rigor de los conceptos. Por tanto, aunque implícitamente nos en¬contremos con ellas en la economía política clásica, no aparecen ela¬boradas de un modo consciente. Las que ella nos presenta son las fórmulas derivadas siguientes:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Dic 2011)

macalu dijo:


> Hola,has comprado en esa web?si esos precios son con iva incluido son unos precios buenisimos
> saludos



los precios son con IVA incluido, lo he preguntado. Gastos de envio de 10 euros para una cantidad de 10 onzas plata en monedas. Si envían desde Alemania o España no me lo han aclarado.

Parece que ya se debatió el tema sobre la intervención de fem en el asunto, y los nuevos no conocemos la historia, aunque parece que se dió por sentado que no era muy recomendable el sitio. 

La duda, ya que no he comprado fuera ni en webs, es que si compro en Alemania que tiene un IVA diferente para la plata, qué sucede al llegar a España?. 

Alguien tiene buena experiencia con webs de compra/venta (plata/oro) que sean recomendables, con buen precio y rápidas de envío?. 

Que no sean de Ebay, por supuesto  . Aunque anoche le pregunté a un inglés que vendía a 40 libras la unidad (o más) que cuanto por las 10 que le quedaban. Y me contestó que 304 incluido envío. Volví a preguntar "euros o pounds" y me dijo que "pounds" (que te den, pensé). Eran Maples o Filarmónicas, no recuerdo.


----------



## Eldenegro (14 Dic 2011)

Para comprar (y vender tambien) las tiendas que aparecen en esta web son completamente recomendables, pero no todas hacen envios a España

Silber Investor | Überblick über Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Münzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds

Y si no os hablais con "El Andorrano" (forero de total confianza con local fisico)

Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes

Aprovechando la bajada pongo a la venta filarmonicas a 26,70€ y actualizo Los lingote-moneda de las islas cook a 865€

Gracias


----------



## duval81 (14 Dic 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Aprovechando la bajada pongo a la venta filarmonicas a 26,70€ y actualizo Los lingote-moneda de las islas cook a 865€
> 
> Gracias



Contéstame por favor a un privado que te mandé ayer


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (14 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> los precios son con IVA incluido, lo he preguntado. Gastos de envio de 10 euros para una cantidad de 10 onzas plata en monedas. Si envían desde Alemania o España no me lo han aclarado.
> 
> Parece que ya se debatió el tema sobre la intervención de fem en el asunto, y los nuevos no conocemos la historia, aunque parece que se dió por sentado que no era muy recomendable el sitio.
> 
> ...



Yo lo único q te puedo decir es q paseando por Madrid me encontré una tienda de monedas y pregunte si tenían bullion. Me dijeron q en la tienda no tenían pero q lo q podía hacer es comprarlas por la web de masterbullion, pagarlas por transferencia y recogerlas en la misma tienda, sin pedido mínimo y sin gastos de envío.
En principio me pareció todo normal y el chico q me atendió bastante legal. No compré pq empezó a bajar la plata y decidí esperar ... en eso estoy esperando a ver como va esto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Para comprar (y vender tambien) las tiendas que aparecen en esta web son completamente recomendables, pero no todas hacen envios a España
> 
> Silber Investor | Überblick über Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Münzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds
> 
> ...



Pues yo he preguntado en estas, y además en AngelGold24, Andreas Heubach y Aurgemtun ó algo parecido y todas son respuestas negativas. Ó no sirven a España ó Cupo Agotado ó Tienes que ir personalmente a por ellas:8::8:...eso sí los precios son de otra Galaxia comparados con las Webs Españolas...:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Dic 2011)

Pero de verdad ahora es rentable comprar oro, sea joyas, monedas, es que yo quiero hacer una regalo-inversion, yo no creo que ahora sea rentable invertir en oro, porque he oido que hay una burbuja y que va bajar el precio.
Lo que veo es muchos carteles de plata.
¿que me aconsejais es rentable para inversion a largo plazo o corto la inversion en oro, plata, -- y otro meta, o es un mito?


----------



## duval81 (14 Dic 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Pues yo he preguntado en estas, y además en AngelGold24, Andreas Heubach y Aurgemtun ó algo parecido y todas son respuestas negativas. Ó no sirven a España ó Cupo Agotado ó Tienes que ir personalmente a por ellas:8::8:...eso sí los precios son de otra Galaxia comparados con las Webs Españolas...:baba::baba::baba:



Espera al 1 de enero y vuelve a probar, tienen el cupo de IVA completo para España


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> *Rentable no seria la definición correcta; tener Oro es tener materia prima en la mano, es tener un refugio*



Es que eso de ver el oro como una inversion ... El que tiene oro lo tiene como un seguro. ¡¡¡Tiogilito manifiestate!!!

Para los que quereis comprar plata, ahora podeis comprar oro a buen precio (sin iva), que mas os da esperar a enero para comprar plata en alemania. Aprovechar y cargar oro.

Que precios mas jugosos.


----------



## diabblo77 (14 Dic 2011)

A 860 euros la moneda de 1 kg de plata pura y ni un triste privado, nada. 

Que no la encontrarán mas barata señores!!

Subasta a la baja, 840 euros.


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Dic 2011)

diabblo77 dijo:


> A 860 euros la moneda de 1 kg de plata pura y ni un triste privado, nada.
> 
> Que no la encontrarán mas barata señores!!
> 
> Subasta a la baja, 840 euros.



Has elegido un mal momento amigo. Si nadie te la compra esperate a que se reponga la cotizacion que seguro que le interesa a alguien.

Suerte con la venta.


----------



## diabblo77 (14 Dic 2011)

Tienes razón, pero vete a comprarla y verás. ::

Creo que en esto de la plata hay mucha diferencia entre comprar y vender. Me acerco al precio que me la compran los mayoristas. 


Gracias d todos modos.


----------



## Eldenegro (14 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ryanair y booking son tus amigos.



Hombre, yo trabajo en una cadena hotelera que tiene algunos (unos 20) hoteles en Alemania. Si necesitas un descuento pidelo


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hombre, yo trabajo en una cadena hotelera que tiene algunos (unos 20) hoteles en Alemania. Si necesitas un descuento pidelo



Coño, eso se avisa hombre. No sabia que tenias descuentos. En Stuttgart tenemos casa pero para Charleroi no te haremos asco y seguro que te traemos algun dulce de esos tan ricos.


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Dic 2011)

diabblo77 dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero vete a comprarla y verás. ::
> 
> Creo que en esto de la plata hay mucha diferencia entre comprar y vender. Me acerco al precio que me la compran los mayoristas.
> 
> Gracias d todos modos.



El problema es que tu moneda es muy grande, pero tranquilo que tarde o temprano sale algun interesado. Sube unas fotos, pon mas datos y seguro que algun barcelones se anima.


----------



## duval81 (14 Dic 2011)

Bueno posteo esto aquí porque no sé donde ponerlo (tal vez debiera abrir un hilo pero me parece excesivo).
Pues resulta que mi regalo de reyes iban a ser unas cuantas (pocas) onzas de plata.
Pero mi novia me dice que no, porque claro si luego compro más en el futuro, el regalo queda desaparecido entre todas (no le falta razón).
Yo he salido airoso de la batalla con un contraataque mortal diciendo que hay monedas que cada año son distintas y que me regale varias de ésas (Kookaburras, pandas y no sé si alguna más).

Y la pregunta, ¿dónde puedo conseguir de éstas sin que me saquen los ojos? 
En coininvest tienen pero claro no pueden vender a España hasta enero.

Si el andorrano tuviera Pandas de diversos años sería perfecto...


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Dic 2011)

Hombre, buscate algo de moneda historica, alguna especial

Si quieres una sugerencia una de estas, que llevo años buscando (el dinero para pagarla, me refiero )













Aunque si quieres una sugerencia mas asequible tienes algunas monedas muy bonitas, que no tienen la forma habitual, y que vienen en un estuche que puedes poner en medio del salon y nadie sabe que tienen una moneda delante


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, Miaavg, para monedas de un kilo de plata, la unica que me ha llamado la atencion es esta:







Pero le suelen meter un premium de mucho cuidado


----------



## fff (15 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Bueno posteo esto aquí porque no sé donde ponerlo (tal vez debiera abrir un hilo pero me parece excesivo).
> Pues resulta que mi regalo de reyes iban a ser unas cuantas (pocas) onzas de plata.
> Pero mi novia me dice que no, porque claro si luego compro más en el futuro, el regalo queda desaparecido entre todas (no le falta razón).
> Yo he salido airoso de la batalla con un contraataque mortal diciendo que hay monedas que cada año son distintas y que me regale varias de ésas (Kookaburras, pandas y no sé si alguna más).
> ...



Que presupuesto tienes?
-Podias empezar a hacer la coleccion de koalas. De momento solo hay cinco.
-Una moneda de 10 onzas luce bastante y la puedes encontrar rondando los 300
-Una moneda histórica. Un taler, un columnario, y si te atreves un 8 escudos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Para un regalo especial tendria que ser una moneda especial y que destaque entre otras por su especial condición de regalo; el caso es que tendria que ser una moneda valorable de modo distinto a las demás porque estará atada a un sentimiento y no a un valor material.
> 
> Mis propuestas:
> 
> ...



Caramba! las hay preciosas!. Desdconocía el tema por completo, mirad esta:







Preciosa, a ver si hay parecida en más grande... sí, sí la hay, no es tan bonita pero la prefiero. Esta:







No tengo mal gusto, eh?


----------



## duval81 (15 Dic 2011)

fff dijo:


> Que presupuesto tienes?
> -Podias empezar a hacer la coleccion de koalas. De momento solo hay cinco.
> -Una moneda de 10 onzas luce bastante y la puedes encontrar rondando los 300
> -Una moneda histórica. Un taler, un columnario, y si te atreves un 8 escudos.



Gracias a todos por las contestaciones.
¿Presupuesto? Pues poco, no me gusta que se gaste mucho dinero en mis regalos. Entre 150 y 200 (de ahí lo de las onzas de plata).
Los koalas estarían genial pero los tienen agotados en la mint.

miaavg voy a echarle un vistazo a la web que me comentas.

Eldenegro, gracias una vez más, siempre estás por ahí para contestarme.
Pues históricas me gustaría un florín de oro (creo que me ayudaste al respecto en el post numismático), un taler como comenta fff o mejor aún un columnario. O por qué no, un morgan doble de 1933. Pero eso ya es otra historia...


----------



## duval81 (15 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Caramba! las hay preciosas!. Desdconocía el tema por completo, mirad esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está también la Santa María y pone primera moneda de la seria, así que probablemente hagan la Niña y la Pinta, estaría simpático tenerlas


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hombre, buscate algo de moneda historica, alguna especial
> 
> Si quieres una sugerencia una de estas, que llevo años buscando (el dinero para pagarla, me refiero )
> 
> ...


----------



## duval81 (15 Dic 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Eldenegro dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hombre, buscate algo de moneda historica, alguna especial
> ...


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿qué moneda es?
> Tiene un reverso bien bonito.



Esta

https://www.thelondoncoincompany.com/face/browseme.php?pointme=10&id=2096&nli=nli

Regalale una, solo son 1400 libras.


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> asqueado dijo:
> 
> 
> > Por curiosidad, ¿qué moneda es?
> ...


----------



## DVD1975 (15 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Rentable no seria la definición correcta; tener Oro es tener materia prima en la mano, es tener un refugio, le voy a poner un ejemplo básico, espero que acertado, donde apreciará ud. en como el subconsciente humano valora el valioso metal; si le diese a elegir entre un lingote de Oro y uno de Cobre cual escogeria sin dudarlo?; el Oro me imagino, ¿porqué no el Cobre que tan valorado está en ciertos "ambientes", pues lógicamente no se hacen Joyas de Cobre por ello, se valora la Joya en Oro, Plata o Platino, por lo tanto, la idea es la siguiente; si ud. le compra un Brazalete o un bonito collar a su mujer estará ud. comprando Oro tambien, 18K en este caso, pero pagando un premium (valor añadido) por esa Joya; el caso es que ud. piensa que lo vale pero no piensa en hacer un negocio con ello, en realidad ud. siempre tendrá un 2º pensamiento oculto respecto de la compra efectuada; "las Joyas siempre me pueden sacar de un apuro" si las tengo que vender por alguna urgencia o necesidad.
> 
> Traslade esa "filosofia" al Oro de Inversión; es un buen refugio contra vientos y mareas, tenga la cotización que tenga siempre será una materia prima que no tendrá problemas en venderla aunque el precio no le guste respecto del de compra pero ud. dispondrá de un "moneda" intemporal para casos de apuro como comentaba anteriormente.
> 
> ...



Vale ok entiendo tu comentario, pero supongo que tu compras para ganar, o para sacar algo, si yo compro o voy comprando como hace un amigo mio que cada mes de su sueldo saca 100 euros, y los va acumulando, luego compra oro, si ahora hay un burbuja y la compro cara, a mi nadie me asegura que dentro de 20 años el precio sea superior al de ahora.
me gustaria ver algunos graficos, mi amigo si invierte y le ha ido bien porque compro barato, y ahora esta vendiendo caro, y luego ese dinero, lo esta esta acumulando, en un deposito a la espera de que elprecio de oro baje y compre oro mas barato todavia, es decir que yo creo o corrijame si me equivoco la cuestion es cobrar barato y vender caro.
esa es mi duda, en mi inversión.
si alguien me puede responder me aclararia, mis dudas, y luego mi otra duda es comprar lingotes, monedas, donde comprar fisicamente u online si es online donde gracias


----------



## fff (15 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> me si me equivoco la cuestion es cobrar barato y vender caro.
> esa es mi duda, en mi inversión.
> si alguien me puede responder me aclararia, mis dudas, y luego mi otra duda es comprar lingotes, monedas, donde comprar fisicamente u online si es online donde gracias



yo no entenderia el oro como inversion sino como refugio.
monedas, sin duda. de donde te fies. si no te fias no compres ahi.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (15 Dic 2011)

Alguien vende algo??? ::


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Dic 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Es un florin de la reina victoria, es una moneda muy bonita



El florin es mas pequeño y mas asequible. La pieza mostrada es una corona

Buscad por Victoria Gothic Head Crown


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> El florin es mas pequeño y mas asequible. La pieza mostrada es una corona
> 
> Buscad por Victoria Gothic Head Crown



Llevas toda la razon, mientras la corona es del año 1847 y pesa 28,30 grs el florin es desde 1848 hasta 1887 y pesa 11,3104 grs pero con el mismo dibujo, y mas asequible, a falta de pan, buenas son las tortas.




.


----------



## Hastur (15 Dic 2011)

asqueado dijo:


> Llevas toda la razon, mientras la corona es del año 1847 y pesa 28,30 grs el florin es desde 1848 hasta 1887 y pesa 11,3104 grs pero con el mismo dibujo, y mas asequible, a falta de pan, buenas son las tortas.
> .



Creo que existen ejemplares de la Gothic Crown en Oro extremadamente raros... al menos hace 20 años era la moneda mas cara jamas vendida en una subasta.


----------



## Eldenegro (15 Dic 2011)

Hastur dijo:


> Creo que existen ejemplares de la Gothic Crown en Oro extremadamente raros... al menos hace 20 años era la moneda mas cara jamas vendida en una subasta.



Hombre, creo recordar que Somalia saco hace años una moneda con reproduccion del busto "Gothic Head" y algun otro pais tambien hizo algo asi, pero en oro, no la conozco. En oro tienes los soberanos, con tres bustos diferentes (principales) que son el young head, el jubilee y el veiled head. Ademas en los reversos tienes el St. George & Dragon tipico y el Shield sovereign, con el escudo de armas de la reina (una preciosidad)



miaavg dijo:


> Tambien le encuentro algunos peros a la moneda: es demasiado pequeña para el motivo principal, ya no que no coje todo el campo hasta el listel aunque tambien sin gráfila quizás sea mucho pedir, por eso mismo la moneda esta tendria que ser máyor en diametro que 110 cm e incluso de más peso; digame atrevido si quiere pero en 5 Kg. y con un diametro mucho mayor esta moneda luciria más y aunque fuese más cara por el peso en plata, y sin mucho premium, yo creo que se venderia bastante para cierta clase de coleccionista inversores.
> 
> De otro lado la Corona de la Reina Victoria con la cual nos ha iluminado esta mañana:
> 
> ...



Oiga, vale que una moneda de 1kg como el calendario azteca tiene "solo" 11 cm de diametro, pero vamos, es una moneda para poner en un cuadro en medio del salon. Es una preciosidad el nivel de grabado que tiene. Ojala tuviese alguna.

Y sobre la Gothic Head Crown, creo recordar que solo se acuñaron unas 8 o 10 mil (hablo de memoria) y muchas se han perdido. Una en buen estado nos vamos a 1500 libras, y alguna que se ofrece en UNC ya hablamos de 4000 - 6000 libras. Ahora bien, la moneda es una maravilla. Sobre reacuñaciones, eso solo lo hacen los engrendros de la FNMT  aunque hay algunas cecas privadas que han sacado reproducciones de la moneda en cuproniquel (se ven por ebay) pero la gracia es tener una original de epoca


----------



## DVD1975 (15 Dic 2011)

fff dijo:


> yo no entenderia el oro como inversion sino como refugio.
> monedas, sin duda. de donde te fies. si no te fias no compres ahi.



si no es una inversión y no va subir de valor ¿para que entonces invertir en oro?. en cuando suba la economia, la gente se deshara de su oro.
Las máximas del capitalismo, son minimiza tus riesgos, con el oro lo consigues, y maximiza tu inversión, sino obtienes inversión el oro no sirve para nada.


----------



## fff (15 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> si no es una inversión y no va subir de valor ¿para que entonces invertir en oro?. en cuando suba la economia, la gente se deshara de su oro.
> Las máximas del capitalismo, son minimiza tus riesgos, con el oro lo consigues, y maximiza tu inversión, sino obtienes inversión el oro no sirve para nada.



Para mantener el valor. El oro a la larga lo peor que hará es mantenerse porque se ve como un refugio y un valor. La moneda FIAT cada vez tiene menos confianza y perderá valor... te suenan los billetes de millones y millones

Si quieres ver el oro como inversion tienes que saber bastante o tener suerte.

en mi opinión, que no tiene por qué ser la verdadera


----------



## Inversionoro (15 Dic 2011)

Filarmonicas de plata a 26,50€ pedido minimo 20

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Hastur (15 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hombre, creo recordar que Somalia saco hace años una moneda con reproduccion del busto "Gothic Head" y algun otro pais tambien hizo algo asi, pero en oro, no la conozco. En oro tienes los soberanos, con tres bustos diferentes (principales) que son el young head, el jubilee y el veiled head. Ademas en los reversos tienes el St. George & Dragon tipico y el Shield sovereign, con el escudo de armas de la reina (una preciosidad)



No solo de catalogo normal vive el hombre. Cito textualmente:

1988 - 1847 Gothic Crown in gold, 113.000£ Sold in Japan reaching a world record price for a British Coin

Y hablamos de libras del año 88 . He intentado averiguar mas de esta moneda pero con poco exito. Fuente : COINS Market Values 1990 de Link House Publications. Es solo una curiosidad


----------



## adenia (15 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Vale ok entiendo tu comentario, pero supongo que tu compras para ganar, o para sacar algo, si yo compro o voy comprando como hace un amigo mio que cada mes de su sueldo saca 100 euros, y los va acumulando, luego compra oro, si ahora hay un burbuja y la compro cara, a mi nadie me asegura que dentro de 20 años el precio sea superior al de ahora.
> me gustaria ver algunos graficos, mi amigo si invierte y le ha ido bien porque compro barato, y ahora esta vendiendo caro, y luego ese dinero, lo esta esta acumulando, en un deposito a la espera de que elprecio de oro baje y compre oro mas barato todavia, es decir que yo creo o corrijame si me equivoco la cuestion es cobrar barato y vender caro.
> esa es mi duda, en mi inversión.
> si alguien me puede responder me aclararia, mis dudas, y luego mi otra duda es comprar lingotes, monedas, donde comprar fisicamente u online si es online donde gracias



Lo difícil es concretar qué es barato y qué es caro :bla:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 Dic 2011)

adenia dijo:


> Lo difícil es concretar qué es barato y qué es caro :bla:



Exactamente. 

Esa es la idea del iniciado en bolsa que aspira a comprar barato y vender caro. Error. Cuando esperas a que esté más barato, sube y no te da tiempo a pillarla. Cuando esperas a ganar más todavía, baja y en un plis estás en pérdidas. Si aguantas para no perder, pierdes más y acojonado vendes con más pérdidas. Es el sino del prototipo de inversor en bolsa medio. Súmale gastos y comisiones y se ha pulido la mitad del capital con suerte.

Es más correcto comprar para vender a un precio más alto prescindiendo de los términos barato/caro. Y para eso hay que tener ideas más claras.


----------



## jorcrams (16 Dic 2011)

Vendo 20 unidades American Eagle año 2011 a 26 € la unidad gastos de envio incluidos ( vendo el lote completo en su tubo no las vendo por piezas sueltas )


----------



## jorcrams (16 Dic 2011)

*monedas american eagle*

Se puede hacer el pago y entrega en mano en Sevilla capital, las monedas estan en su tubo de 20 unidades sin circular son de 2011 y las he comprado por este foro ( a inversionoro ).


----------



## Moncho (16 Dic 2011)

Se Vende Maple Leaf, lotes de 25 uds, 100 uds disponibles.

28 euros. Entrega en mano o envios.


----------



## Hastur (16 Dic 2011)

Hastur dijo:


> No solo de catalogo normal vive el hombre. Cito textualmente:
> 
> 1988 - 1847 Gothic Crown in gold, 113.000£ Sold in Japan reaching a world record price for a British Coin
> 
> Y hablamos de libras del año 88 . He intentado averiguar mas de esta moneda pero con poco exito. Fuente : COINS Market Values 1990 de Link House Publications. Es solo una curiosidad



He visto en la BBDD del British Musseum que tienen una en oro proof pero sin foto. Por otro lado lei que la otra que existe se subasto hace poco por medio kilo de libras


----------



## DVD1975 (16 Dic 2011)

HOla es fiable comprar en la casa de la moneda de España.
Y mi siguiente duda, que determina que una moneda de oro o plata sea mas cara, supongo porque hay poca emision, o es muy rara.
Y no entiendo tampoco de que si compro una moneda de 50 euros su valor testimonial es 50 euros, pero supongo que vale mas valdra lo que valga la plata el dia que lo venda nooo.
Gracias, es que quiero hacer un regalo, y esto mirando sitios por internet


----------



## Inversionoro (16 Dic 2011)

Pongo a la venta Filarmonicas de plata 1 una onza por 26,5

Pedido minimo 20,

Tambien compro plata sin refinar o cambio por bullion.

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## gurrumino (16 Dic 2011)

Vendo 2 monedas de 1/2 soberano , años ,2009 sin circular y 1912 circulado .En mano Madrid, Talavera y Toledo.
Precio ; 155 e cada uno.

Pdt. Hasta el lunes no puedo poner ni enviar fotos. Pedidme referencias y os las doy por privado de otras transacciones en el foro .


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


>



¡Qué bonita!
Me gusta mucho, sí señor.

¿Su nombre en español es _Corona de plata del busto gótico de la reina Victoria de 1847_ o simplemente Corona de plata 1847?

A ver cuanto cuesta por intenné... aunque si tu todavía no la tienes me parece a mí que...




Joder cuesta más que una de oro:

1400 libras esterlinas
28,30 gramos plata925


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Dic 2011)

He decido comprar las monedas en casa de moneda española, ahora la duda es de plata u oro ¿alguien me aconseja?


----------



## El cid (17 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> He decido comprar las monedas en casa de moneda española, ahora la duda es de plata u oro ¿alguien me aconseja?



Si no son k12-k20 cuando las quieras vender te las vas a comer con papas.

Tirate al volcan. ::


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Dic 2011)

y eso no son monedas no tienen valor en oro u plata


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Dic 2011)

que alguien indica un sitio bueno para comprar monedas, me da igual si es por internet o presencial.
he mirado en internet y he encontrado esta pagina
U.S. Mint Online Product Catalog pero no si envian a España.


----------



## vigocelta (17 Dic 2011)

Buenas vendo 100 monedas de 20€ plata (del Banco de España) por 21€ (envio a toda España y precio de envio ya incluido)

Saludos a todos


----------



## oromoneda (17 Dic 2011)

*Compra Venta de Oro y Plata Físicos*



DVD1975 dijo:


> que alguien indica un sitio bueno para comprar monedas, me da igual si es por internet o presencial.
> he mirado en internet y he encontrado esta pagina
> U.S. Mint Online Product Catalog pero no si envian a España.



tienes GoldDirect Compro Oro - Lingotes de oro - Monedas de oro - Compro plata - Lingotes de plata - Monedas de plata - Metales preciosos :: GoldDirect.com 

he comprado onzas de plata y ha ido bien, los precios del Oro tambien van bastante ajustados

Creo que esta bajada en el Oro y Plata son las rebajas y puede que en los próximos años no veamos precios a estos niveles.

De acuerdo con el experto James Turk, el Oro está en la fase 2 del Bull Market (la 3 es la borbuja), y la Plata sólo en la fase 1 (debajo del radar).

Por eso vemos por todas las partes tiendas Compro Oro y poco se habla de Plata. 

Cotizaciones online del Oro y Plata en euros: OroMoneda

Creo que en 2012 el Oro va hacer nuevos máximos por encima de los $2000 la onza y la Plata va pasar los $50, entrando en la fase 2.

Buena suerte a todos


----------



## gamusino30 (17 Dic 2011)

Como te tenemos que decir que no hagas spam hdlgp. Que nadie va a picar.


----------



## duval81 (17 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> que alguien indica un sitio bueno para comprar monedas, me da igual si es por internet o presencial.
> he mirado en internet y he encontrado esta pagina
> U.S. Mint Online Product Catalog pero no si envian a España.



Está explicado en las 3 ó 4 páginas anteriores: el andorrano, masterbullion, orodirect, coininvestdirect, anglegold.de (ésta no es así, no me acuerdo del nombre), etc.

Como pilles en USA te va a entrar luego la risa en aduanas


----------



## Moneyman (17 Dic 2011)

*plata de Gibraltar*

Alguien sabe algo si puede comprar plata en Gibraltar sin IVA?
No hay control de rayos-x, ni detector de metales en el aduana.
Puedes ahorrar 18% ...mucha pasta, no!


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Dic 2011)

vigocelta dijo:


> Buenas vendo 100 monedas de 20€ plata (del Banco de España) por 21€ (envio a toda España y precio de envio ya incluido)
> 
> Saludos a todos



100 monedas de 20e con envio incluido por 21 euros? :8:

Supongo que sera cada una, si no era para tener sueños humedos


----------



## _juanma_ (17 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> He decido comprar las monedas en casa de moneda española, ahora la duda es de plata u oro ¿alguien me aconseja?



Te aconsejo que allí no compres nada.


----------



## necho (17 Dic 2011)

Solido dijo:


> *Este es el hilo de compra y venta así que dejar de llenarlo de mierda por dios!!*



Menos mal que lo dicen otros que si lo digo yo se me acusa de "pesao, ensuciador del hilo y spammer" 

Venga ya leñes que lleváis más de 4 páginas siguiéndole la tontería a la DVD además de estar hablando de numismática y demás cuestiones que no tienen nada que ver con el objetivo del hilo. Y digo yo, para eso no se ha creado un hilo numismático o abrid otro hilo con un título algo así como "*Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos*" ?

Tan difícil es de entenderlo, tan sólo leed bien el nombre de este hilo "*Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros*" :vomito:


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Dic 2011)

perdon no sabia que no se podian hacer preguntas en este post.


----------



## necho (17 Dic 2011)

He creado un nuevo hilo que espero que sirva para ayudar a los novatos, indecisos y/o curiosos, además de dar rienda suelta a nuestra pasión por las monedas.

Lo he titulado: "Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!"

A todos los nuevos, indecisos, curiosos y amantes de las monedas os invito a que os paséis por allí


----------



## vigocelta (17 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> 100 monedas de 20e con envio incluido por 21 euros? :8:
> 
> Supongo que sera cada una, si no era para tener sueños humedos



Perdón tienes toda la razón 21€ por moneda incluido transporte

Saludos


----------



## Inversionoro (18 Dic 2011)

Omedas de 1 onza de plata Filarmonicas a 26,5€ unidad
Eagles de plata a 27€

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## DVD1975 (18 Dic 2011)

quiero comprar esto 
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Coleccionista > Moneda de colección > III Serie Joyas Numismáticas
dos 
2 triente visigodo para regalo, es la última moneda de abajo.
que me aconsejais


----------



## Dekalogo10 (18 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Espero que nos disculpen los conforeros habituales del foro compra-venta si a veces las réplicas a ciertos posts no se ciñen al proposito original del creador; en mi caso procuro solo responder a los comentarios y preguntas de algunos foreros nuevos y no tan nuevos; lo lógico y correcto seria crear siempre un hilo nuevo para consultas relacionadas con las monedas historicas y/o de inversión pero estamos en un hilo general de Bolsa y Inversiones y es un poco dificil seguir un protocolo estricto sin tener un subforo especifico; la popularidad del hilo de compra-venta hace que se convierta un poco en el hilo conductor principal metalifero y foco de consultas espontaneas.
> 
> Pero bien, es cierto que el foro de compra-venta se tiene que ceñir a su proposito principal y que Necho a expresado una correcta opinión que yo mismo comparto; a partir de ahora, solo postearé preguntas o comentarios respecto de lo que se venda o compra en el mismo.
> 
> ...



Pues es una lástima porque yo al menos obtenía una visión más amplia al ver ofertas y demandas, a la vez que los florines de eldenegro, las monedas de 1 kilo con el calenario azteca y las monedas mint perth del website australiano con la Santamaría y la Mayflower. Creo que era perfectamente compatible. 

Para eso mejor creamos un "Foro de Compraventa" totalmente aparte del resto y al grano: solo comprar y vender. Donde cada uno postee solo lo que vende o compra y sin posibilidades de comentarios a los hilos.


----------



## Solido_borrado (18 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Pues es una lástima porque yo al menos obtenía una visión más amplia al ver ofertas y demandas, a la vez que los florines de eldenegro, las monedas de 1 kilo con el calenario azteca y las monedas mint perth del website australiano con la Santamaría y la Mayflower. Creo que era perfectamente compatible.
> 
> Para eso mejor creamos un "Foro de Compraventa" totalmente aparte del resto y al grano: solo comprar y vender. Donde cada uno postee solo lo que vende o compra y sin posibilidades de comentarios a los hilos.




Cuando en la pagina anterior me quejaba de los comentarios no me quejaba justamente de esa clase de comentarios pero ya que se ha creado el hilo _Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!
_Creo que perfectamente tienen allí cabida y dejamos este estrictamente para la compra y venta de metales.


----------



## Vidar (18 Dic 2011)

compra de krugerrands en Madrid a precio de venta de munters.

Gold Rates

Entrega en mano.


----------



## mk73 (19 Dic 2011)

DVD1975 dijo:


> quiero comprar esto
> Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*III Serie Joyas Numismáticas
> dos
> 2 triente visigodo para regalo, es la última moneda de abajo.
> que me aconsejais





mmm si es para regalar a alguien pues, bien, es tu dinero. Pero nada más.

Estos de la fnmt son unos ladrones de guante blanco. Este tipo de piezas como inversión cero, valor numismático nulo; es más luego intentas venderlas y nadie te las quiere comprar y si las consigues vender te las pagan a peso (muy por debajo de lo que pagastes por ellas).


----------



## gurrumino (19 Dic 2011)

Vendo 2 monedas de 1/2 soberano , años ,2009 sin circular y 1912 circulado .En mano Madrid, Talavera y Toledo.
Precio ; 155 e cada uno.

Pdt. Hasta el lunes no puedo poner ni enviar fotos. Pedidme referencias y os las doy por privado de otras transacciones en el foro .[/QUOTE]

Vendido 1912. 
Modifico, tambien envio correo cert. Gastos comprador.


----------



## Platón (19 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes caballeros. Vengo a ofrecerles karlillos de a 12 respaldados por el maravilloso banco de españa en calidad SC a cambio de onzas bullion. Plata con respaldo por plata sin respaldo, para los asustados.

Los detalles por MP.

Saludos


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Dic 2011)

Para que el trabajo excedente absor¬biese toda la jornada de trabajo (refiriéndose a la jornada media de la semana, del año de trabajo, etc.), el trabajo necesario tendría que redu¬cirse a cero. Y si desapareciese el trabajo necesario, desaparecería tam¬bién el trabajo excedente, puesto que éste no es más que una función de aquél. Por tanto, la proporción

trabajo excedente plusvalía
–––––––––––––––––	= –––––––––––––––––
jornada de trabajo producto de valor


----------



## Platón (19 Dic 2011)

Es en los tiempos difíciles cuando hay que estar...que bien lo sabe usted cuando saca su oro a relucir por estos lares.:fiufiu:

Además el foro está mucho más tranquilo, los vendedores se dedican a vender y gente nueva sigue entrando a comprar, todo sigue su curso...

Aprovechen está oportunidad pues estoy liquidando lo último que me queda en k12s...recuerden plata respaldada a cambio de plata de la que sigue cayendo


----------



## gurrumino (19 Dic 2011)

Saludos tambien por mi parte, forero Platon.
Alguno ya esta viendo como consejo la accion de cambiar k12 por bullion posiblemente. :rolleye:.


----------



## el_andorrano (19 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes

Para acabar existencias del 2011 ofrezco ahora mismo y con precio actualizable Filarmonicas de este año a 26,20 € IVA incluido y solo para foreros.

Pedido mínimo 20 unidades (Un tubo)

Gracias


----------



## Solido_borrado (19 Dic 2011)

Busco 10 filarmonicas de plata (sin circular) del 2011.


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Dic 2011)

Solido dijo:


> Busco 10 filarmonicas de plata (sin circular) del 2011.



Filarmónica Plata 2011 1 Oz

Si compras 20 te hace descuento.


----------



## Solido_borrado (19 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Filarmónica Plata 2011 1 Oz
> 
> Si compras 20 te hace descuento.



Es que tengo un tubo de 20 con 10 y queria llenarle xD


----------



## duval81 (19 Dic 2011)

Solido dijo:


> Es que tengo un tubo de 20 con 10 y queria llenarle xD



Si eres asturiano y me dejas quedarme el tubo, yo compro las otras 10.


Por cierto si eres cántabro como creo que eres, también me valdría que la familia de mi novia es de allí 
Eso sí, de no más allá de Santander que si no me pilla lejísimos.


----------



## roxsosa (19 Dic 2011)

Para los amantes de inversiones en oro y plata les puede interesar 10 interesantes consejos que da el experto en metales Michael Maloney.

10 razones para invertir en oro y plata | enqueinvertir.com

Saludos.


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Dic 2011)

Vendo onzas de plata : Filarmónicas 26,5€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Dic 2011)

Compro o cambio por monedas bullion cualquier objeto de plata o de oro 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## fran69 (20 Dic 2011)

Buenos dias:
A la venta Lote 26 K12 ( Sin circular, de varios años)

Precio 318€ con el certificado incluido.

Contacto si hay interesados por saulclement@gmail.com

saludos!!


----------



## fran69 (20 Dic 2011)

A la venta:
2 piezas de 20 francos Luis XVIII (muy buen estado)
245€ la unidad portes por correo certificado incluidos.

interesados por mail saulclement@gmail.com por aqui os enviaria escaneados susodichas piezassss!

saludos.


----------



## fran69 (20 Dic 2011)

A la venta:

2 piezas de 100 Francos Napoleon III. ( Muy buen estado)

1.215€ cada una, portes por correo certificado incluidos.

Contacto en saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## fran69 (20 Dic 2011)

Lote K12 reservado, lo he hecho estrictamene por orden de llegada de los mails, 
piezas de 100 francs Oro vendidas!!!

saludos.


----------



## Xandros (20 Dic 2011)

roxsosa dijo:


> Para los amantes de inversiones en oro y plata les puede interesar 10 interesantes consejos que da el experto en metales Michael Maloney.
> 
> 10 razones para invertir en oro y plata | enqueinvertir.com
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que es mejor que pongas este enlace en el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/270404-dudas-acerca-de-comprar-oro-y-plata-que-comprar-donde-chollos-etc-aqui-te-las-resolvemos.html


Que este hilo solo es para compra-venta entre foreros.

Gracias de todas formas por la info.

Edito: Creo que ya se menciona este enlace en el hilo que te acabo de poner


----------



## gurrumino (20 Dic 2011)

Vendidos 1/2 sovereigns.


----------



## Platón (20 Dic 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Buenas tardes caballeros. Vengo a ofrecerles karlillos



Karlillos cambiados (reservados) satisfactoriamente a un buen forero. 

Los demás foreros interesados lo siento por ellos, sobre todo por los que no les ha dado tiempo a responder, pero de momento cierro el grifo de k12, a expensas de como evolucione el precio de la plata. A lo mejor tengo que ir a cambiar los que me quedan al banco para coger los 12€.

Saludos y gracias al foro.


----------



## jorcrams (21 Dic 2011)

Vendo tubo de 20 onzas filarmonica de viena a 26 € unidad. Interesados MP.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (21 Dic 2011)

jorcrams dijo:


> Vendo tubo de 20 onzas filarmonica de viena a 26 € unidad. Interesados MP.



Te he enviado un MP


----------



## jorcrams (22 Dic 2011)

Vendido tubo 20 onzas filarmonica


----------



## warezz (22 Dic 2011)

Vendo 1 moneda conmemorativa de china, rara de encontrar.
Incluido box y certificado original con su coa (número).
Precio 160€ puesta en casa. Acepto contrareembolso.
Interesados MP.







China 10 Yuan 2011 50 Aniversario WWF
Grade: *proof* 
Material: Silver
Weight: 31.10 g
Fineness: 999 ‰ (31.07 g fine)
Diameter: 40.00 mm
Mintage: *30.000*


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Dic 2011)

Pongo a la venta onzas, krugerrand, Males y KAnguros de oro a 1310€ mas gastos.


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## TONIMONTANA (22 Dic 2011)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Hola pongo a la venta 2 monedas de mi colección:
> 
> 1-onza PANDA año 1989 10 yuan.
> 1-onza KOOKABURRA año 1992.
> ...




los gastos de envio y seguro estan incluidos.


----------



## jorcrams (22 Dic 2011)

Pongo a la venta:

4 onzas kookaburra año 2011
1 onza kookaburra año 2006
1 onza kookaburra año 2007
1 onza kookaburra año 2008
1 onza koala australia año 2011
1 onza Mexico Libertad 1991
1 onza Mexico Libertad 2009
8 onzas american eagle años 1987,1989,1991,2000,2005,2006,2007 y 2010
1 onza Cuba 10 pesos año 1989
1 moneda de 5000 pesetas de oro año 1989 I Serie V centenario
1 moneda de 10000 pesetas de oro año 1989 I Serie V centenario
2 soberanos de oro Reina Victoria de Inglaterra
1 Lingote de 5 gramos oro fino Hereaus
70 unidades de 100 pesetas Franco diversas estrellas ( 66-67-68-70 )
7 monedas de 5 pesetas de plata ( Gobierno Provisional, Amadeo I, Alfonso XII y Alfonso XII)

Interesados contactar por MP. 

Gracias


----------



## fff (22 Dic 2011)

Vendo/cambio preferiblemente en mano.
3 onzas de plata 999 Cuba encapsuladas. 1993/1993/1994

Interesados contactar por MP. Gracias.


----------



## Inversionoro (22 Dic 2011)

A la venta las últimas unidades de las siguientes onzas de plata:

Filarmonicas 26,5€
Eaagles 27,5€
Maples 26,75


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## trailtracker67 (24 Dic 2011)

*Compro oz au*

Compro 2 oz oro, preferentemente kruger, panda, o canguros. Solo en perfecto estado.

Ofertas por MP


----------



## JAC 59 (24 Dic 2011)

Pongo a la venta 3 Philarmonicas y 1 Maple, Oro Puro 999,9/1000 (factura CIODE) por 5.200 €...

Interesados enviar privado.


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Dic 2011)

pongo a la venta 4 krugerrand a 1290€ mas gastos de einvio


más información info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Recton (24 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes y Feliz Navidad a todos. Soy nuevo aunque llevo unos meses pasando a diario por este foro, la verdad que se aprende mucho.

Vendo lingote de ORO de 50gr sempsa a 1900 € mas gastos de envio, está en perfectisimo estado. Tengo fotos pero no se subirlas... si a alguien le interesa se las envio por correo, con el certificado.

Soy de VALLADOLILD, podemos hacer el cambio en mano si a alguien le interesa.

Un abrazo y no os mameis mucho esta noche!


----------



## trailtracker67 (26 Dic 2011)

*me interesa*

Buenas,

Aún tienes el lingote?


----------



## JAC 59 (26 Dic 2011)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Pongo a la venta 3 Philarmonicas y 1 Maple, Oro Puro 999,9/1000 (factura CIODE) por 5.200 €...
> 
> Interesados enviar privado.




Unas fotos:













Disculpad la calidad (estàn hechas deprisa y corriendo con el movil) y felices fiestas.


----------



## Recton (26 Dic 2011)

El lingote está vendido! gracias a los que se han interesado


----------



## Inversionoro (27 Dic 2011)

Pongo a la venta 5 Krugerrand a 1300
Filarmonicas de plata a 26,5

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## fff (27 Dic 2011)

Me interesarian 2 soberanos: año 2002 y 2005.


----------



## mk73 (27 Dic 2011)

a mi me interesan dos onzas panda de plata, la del 1993 y la del 2003

si alguien las tiene pues q me envie privado, gracias


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Dic 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> a mi me interesan dos onzas panda de plata, la del 1993 y la del 2003
> 
> si alguien las tiene pues q me envie privado, gracias



Sean las que sean? Te valen de Rwanda? 

Eagles? Maples? Libertades? Kookaburras?...


----------



## duval81 (27 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Sean las que sean? Te valen de Rwanda?
> 
> Eagles? Maples? Libertades? Kookaburras?...



Está pidiendo pandas compadre


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Dic 2011)

no puede alcanzar jamás el limite de 100/100, y mucho menos re¬montarse hasta 100 + x/100. Pero la cuota de plusvalía, es decir, el verdadero grado de explotación del trabajo, si puede alcanzar este nivel.


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Dic 2011)

Lapsus mio. Ya podeis nominarme a OWNED! ::

Gamusino, cuando quieras lo miramos.


----------



## Moncho (27 Dic 2011)

Todas vendidas!!


----------



## Platón (28 Dic 2011)

Buenos días caballeros,

La plata no para de caer y se ofrecen eagles a 26,30 unidad en tiendas germanas a pocos días de abrir la veda.

Pongo a disposición de los foreros otro lote de 40 k12 para permutar directamente por un tubo de eagles. Pormenores por MP. Gracias


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Para acabar existencias del 2011 ofrezco ahora mismo y con precio actualizable Filarmonicas de este año a 26,20 € IVA incluido y solo para foreros.
> 
> ...



Te he enviado un nuevo Mail.

Saludos


----------



## el_andorrano (28 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes

Ofrezco Filarmonicas a 25,30€ cada una.

Gracias


----------



## Platón (28 Dic 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Buenos días caballeros,
> 
> La plata no para de caer y se ofrecen eagles a 26,30 unidad en tiendas germanas a pocos días de abrir la veda.





> a 25,30€





Nos acercamos peligrosamente a la maravillosa cifra del 24, y ya dentro de tierras patrias...al final volveré al BdE para comprar bullion a 22€

Cambiado un lote de 40k12 por filarmónicas, y pongo otro pero esta vez sólo a cambio de american silver eagles (también aceptaría pandas, kookas y lunar, estas tres dos eurillos por encima de lo que es plata por plata). Saludos, gracias al foro y al forero que se lleva los k12


----------



## Palasaca (28 Dic 2011)

Yo creo que se refiere al cambio 2 karlillos de 12€ por una Onza. 

El punto de equilibrio estaría más o menos ahora que el precio de spot + un % (en el punto de referencia) se acerca a 24€ e igualmente 2 karlillos de 12€=24€ 

Siempre que se hubieran adquirido antes del jueves plateado en el que el BdE de BCN "agotó" sus existencias de cambio papel por plata.


----------



## olestalkyn (28 Dic 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Nos acercamos peligrosamente a la maravillosa cifra del 24, y ya dentro de tierras patrias...al final volveré al BdE para comprar bullion a 22€
> 
> Cambiado un lote de 40k12 por filarmónicas, y pongo otro pero esta vez sólo a cambio de american silver eagles (también aceptaría pandas, kookas y lunar, estas tres dos eurillos por encima de lo que es plata por plata). Saludos, gracias al foro y al forero que se lleva los k12



Estimado Platón:

Ni soy Aristóteles ni estas líneas pertenecen, desde luego, al diálogo con Fedón. Mis conocimientos del mundo de la plata se limitan a K12s y K20s (bueno, algún duro y 2000s  ) No entiendo su cambio de Ks por bullion. ¿Podría explicarme el por qué? No logro entenderlo. Moneda respaldada por facial contra sólo metal. Y además el metal bajando. 

Gracias por su segura respuesta o enlaces que "adoben" mis cortas "entendederas".


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Dic 2011)

Pongo a la venta caja de 500 filarmonicas a 25,5 cada una también Maples y otras nibedas bullion. Consultar Precios


más información

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Palasaca (28 Dic 2011)

Hay tantas ganas de vender que...,de momento, no pienso comprar.


----------



## Platón (28 Dic 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Estimado Platón:
> No entiendo su cambio de Ks por bullion. ¿Podría explicarme el por qué? No logro entenderlo. Moneda respaldada por facial contra *::sólo:: metal*.
> .



Usted se responde a si mismo. Es que yo veo *sólo* metal.

Más arriba otro forero duda de qué alguien pueda cambiar sus onzas por k12. Esa es la delgada línea que separa a argentófilos de eurófilos. Son estrategias diferentes, políticas de circulante diferente.

De todas formas, las próximas onzas que "compre" serán con euros de papel. Se acabó la plata por plata.


----------



## Palasaca (28 Dic 2011)

> De todas formas, las próximas onzas que "compre" serán con euros de papel. Se acabó la plata por plata



Ahora ya me suena mejor...:rolleye:


----------



## fran69 (28 Dic 2011)

jejejeje mi madre siempre me decia:
El miedo es libre,, cada uno toma el que quiere!!!!
ahora ya vemos cambios de bullion por k12,,,, dios te salve maria, madre dios y vendita tu eres entre todas las mujeres y vendito es el fruto de tu vientre Jesus!!!!!!


----------



## fran69 (28 Dic 2011)

jejejejejeje lunar,, pandas y kokaburrras,, esta vez solo 2 euros por encima de sopt plata.... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡AMEN!!!!!



jajajaajjajajajajajajajaja como si tubiera algo que ver el spot con lo que vale una onza!!!


----------



## JAC 59 (28 Dic 2011)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Unas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Añado foto y actualizo el precio del lote (3 Filarmónicas y un Maple) a 5000€...


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Dic 2011)

*Oferta*

Buenas

si hay alguien que tenga onzas de plata tipo "premium" (Pandas, Lunares, Kookaburras, Britannias...) de las que se quiera desprender para rebalancear su cartera de plata, estoy dispuesto a permutarlas por Karlillos de a 12

Mandadme la lista de monedas de las que os interese desprenderos (tipo, año y cuantos ejemplares teneis de cada año, y cuanto pedis en principio por cada tipo de moneda) y ya os digo cuantos K12 os ofrezco a cambio de las que me puedan interesar.

Solo me interesan monedas en perfecto estado de conservación, en tubos originales o capsulas

Saludos


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Dic 2011)

*Pongo en venta*

si alguien que tenga poco bullion quiere aprovechar para comprar a buen precio ofrezco

46 maples por 1135 euros. son 24,67 euros por moneda (estan a 25,50 en anlagegold ahora mismo) son de diferentes años y en muy buen estado de conservación, aunque no estan todos "perfectos"

Precio válido para reservas hasta las 23,59 de hoy 

Saludos


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Dic 2011)

*Pakillos*

Buenas
Para quien le interese, ofrezco 50 monedas de 100 pts de plata por 475 euros
precio valido hasta las 23,59 de hoy


----------



## Platón (28 Dic 2011)

fran69 dijo:


> ahora ya vemos cambios de bullion por k12,,,, dios te salve maria, madre dios y vendita tu eres entre todas las mujeres y vendito es el fruto de tu vientre Jesus!!!!!!



Caballero, desde el afecto, lo noto ciertamente alterado, quizás quiera deshacerse de unas cuantas onzas bullion antes de que toquen los 23 euros unidad. 

¿Esperamos un par de días? Algunas ya han roto los 24,75 en este mismo foro, y los germanos y comerciantes afines no tardarán en soltar lastre.

Decirle, solo a usted, que aunque he retirado mi oferta al público, para su merced siempre tendré una buena remesa de karlillos esperando, ya que será un placer cederle una bolsa de dulce morralla con valor facial a cambio de sus brillantes american silver eagles.

Feliz 2012. Los fuegos artificiales ya han comenzado. Suerte.


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Dic 2011)

Cajas de 500 filarmonicas a 25,5€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Dic 2011)

Cajas de 500 filarmonicas a 25,5€

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Dic 2011)

pedido mínimo 50 monedas plazo de entrega una semana.

más información 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## coleccionador (29 Dic 2011)

Actualizado en mi ultimo mensaje en el hilo


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Dic 2011)

siguen al mismo precio... pedido minimo un tubo de filarmonicas


info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Hastur (29 Dic 2011)

Busco soveranos y medios soveranos pre 1930. 

S alguien tiene algo que me deje un privado.


----------



## diabblo77 (30 Dic 2011)

Hastur dijo:


> Busco soveranos y medios soveranos pre 1930.
> 
> S alguien tiene algo que me deje un privado.



Creo que por soverano no viene nada.


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Dic 2011)

diabblo77 dijo:


> Creo que por soverano no viene nada.



Se sobreentiende que busca soberanos/sovereigns anteriores al año 1930.

Algunos estamos un poco dislexicos en navidades y otros muy tiquismiquis.


----------



## diabblo77 (30 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Se sobreentiende que busca soberanos/sovereigns anteriores al año 1930.
> 
> Algunos estamos un poco dislexicos en navidades y otros muy tiquismiquis.




Tu no eras el que decía que vendía "demasiado cara" mi moneda e hiciste una ironía grotesca sobre ello?, algún día volveré al hilo para analizar lo que decían los gurús de la plata. 

Lo que está claro es que por tu olfato rico no te vas a hacer con esto. Yo tampoco ni lo prentendo, pero llevando tanto tiempo con el tema, me parece que poca visión tienes. 

soverano hace daño a la vista, intentaba ser una ironía de baja intensidad.


----------



## Platón (30 Dic 2011)

Bullion reconocible y reconocido por debajo de 24 euros (fils y maples) en un viejo conocido de este foro. Kookas a menos de 27. 

Sálvese quien pueda. Tuvieron su momento


----------



## Artan0 (30 Dic 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Bullion reconocible y reconocido por debajo de 24 euros (fils y maples) en un viejo conocido de este foro. Kookas a menos de 27.
> 
> Sálvese quien pueda. Tuvieron su momento



Ya que parece que este hilo empieza a ser un chat, voy a responderle.

Es bastante cinico por su parte decir esas cosas cuando esta ud mismo comprando plata. 
Por cierto, en los karlillos la ultima vez que los mire esta mañana seguia poniendo 12€ en el facial


----------



## diabblo77 (30 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Tu eres simplemente un zote. No me interesa tu vida ni tus problemas, que seguro que tienes muchos y todos merecidos. Las ironias te las guardas para otro hilo, aqui se viene a comprar y vender monedas. Asi que ya sabes, con la musica a otra parte.




Seguro que si nos medimos las pollas pierdes, por mucho que aquí vayas de comerciante espabilado. Me gustaría ver tu currículum triunfadoh

Ya estamos a 30,ya no tengo problemas, los he tenido puntuales pero voy haciendo y me juego el cuello que me recupero mucho antes que tú. El zote lo eres tú porque este es tu negocio y patinas mucho tío. 

Si no quieres ensuciar el hilo no entres al trapo pipiolo. :


----------



## Platón (30 Dic 2011)

Artan0 dijo:


> Ya que parece que este hilo empieza a ser un chat, voy a responderle.
> 
> Es bastante cinico por su parte decir esas cosas cuando esta ud mismo comprando plata.
> Por cierto, en los karlillos la ultima vez que los mire esta mañana seguia poniendo 12€ en el facial



Este hilo es para la compraventa de metales. Yo he venido aquí a comprar y vender metales. Quien ha sabido lo ha aprovechado igual que yo, otros se reían y ahora las onzas cuestan menos que 2 k12.

Ahora solo informaba a los foreros que quieran cargar que se consiguen onzas .999 silver a 23,75. No quiero hacer publicidad, pero es un exforero conocido por todos los veteranos.

Ha sido un placer charlar con usted. Que tenga un buen año.

PD: va a bajar más


----------



## Ulisses (30 Dic 2011)

Feliz año, Sr. Platón. Un placer verle de nuevo.


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Dic 2011)

vendo unos 20 k12 a 13 euros unidad.soy de badajoz para el trato en mano
posibilidad de hacer envios,con porte a cargos del comprador,en este caso el pago seria mediante tranferencia bancaria en la caixa.


saludos!!


----------



## duval81 (30 Dic 2011)

adrian2408 dijo:


> vendo unos 20 k12 a 13 euros unidad.soy de badajoz para el trato en mano
> posibilidad de hacer envios,con porte a cargos del comprador,en este caso el pago seria mediante tranferencia bancaria en la caixa.
> 
> 
> saludos!!



Tienes un hilo específico al respecto. Tal vez allí los vendas más fácil, porque además creo que eres el que mejor precio ofrece.


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Tienes un hilo específico al respecto. Tal vez allí los vendas más fácil, porque además creo que eres el que mejor precio ofrece.



ya lo vi,gracias,ya he posteado alli,disculpar las molestias

saludos


----------



## Gabriel78 (30 Dic 2011)

duval81 dijo:


> Tienes un hilo específico al respecto. Tal vez allí los vendas más fácil, porque además creo que eres el que mejor precio ofrece.



Buenas Duval81, hace rato q busco ese hilo q comentas y no hay manera..
donde se encuentra??
gracias


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Dic 2011)

En todas estas fórmulas se expresa de una manera falsa el ver¬dadero grado de explotación del trabajo o cuota de plusvalía. Su¬pongamos que la jornada de trabajo sea de 12 horas. Partiendo de los demás supuestos de nuestro ejemplo anterior, el verdadero grado de explotación se expresa, en este caso, en la siguiente proporción:


6 horas de trab. excedente plusvalía de 3 chel.	
––––––––––––––––––––––– = –––––––––––––––––––––––– = 100 por 100.
6 horas de trab. necesario capital variable de 3 chel.


En cambio, según las fórmulas II, obtenemos este resultado:

6 horas de trab. excedente plusvalía de 3 chel.
––––––––––––––––––––– = –––––––––––––––––––––––– = 50 por 100.
jorn. de trab. de 12 horas producto de valor de 3 chel.


----------



## fran69 (30 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes, a la VENTA:
Soberano oro 1978 Sin Circular, Precio: 300€
Portes incluidos.
Contacto en: saulclement@gmail.com

saludos y FELIZ 2012


----------



## vigobay (30 Dic 2011)

adrian2408 dijo:


> ya lo vi,gracias,ya he posteado alli,disculpar las molestias
> 
> saludos



No te disculpes, puedes postearlo en ambos sitios si quieres ya que los karlillos siguen siendo plata y estamos en un hilo de compraventa de oro y plata. Este tema ya salió otras veces y el ilustre forero Monster que fué el que abrió el hilo aclaró perfectamente que no era ningún problema.


----------



## Karlillos (30 Dic 2011)

Buenas, ofrezco:
- x40 Lunar II Year of the Ox 1 oz silver (2 tubos). Precio 38,5€ c/u. Detalles por MP.


----------



## Hastur (30 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Tu eres simplemente un zote. No me interesa tu vida ni tus problemas, que seguro que tienes muchos y todos merecidos. Las ironias te las guardas para otro hilo, aqui se viene a comprar y vender monedas. Asi que ya sabes, con la musica a otra parte.



Creo que se referia a mi. Pero erroneamente dice que yo dije que su moneda era cara. Su moneda estaba mal descrita dando a entender que era de una serie rara cuando no era asi. Tras poner aqui colgada la referencia al catalogo se callo y no se volvio a saber pero veo que aun le duele.

Lo de soberano y soverano pues de tanto escribirlo en ingles se le va a uno la mano. Perro edito:

Soberanos y medios anteriores a 1930 pero BIEN DESCRITOS Y CATALOGADOS.


----------



## coleccionador (30 Dic 2011)

Actualizado en mi ultimo post de este hilo


----------



## diabblo77 (30 Dic 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Bueno, da igual a quien se refiriese. El fallo de soVerano por soBerano es de lo mas comun, sobretodo por confusion con el termino sovereign. Y darselas de listo y tratar de desacreditar a alguien por esa gilipollez me parece de sucnor. El otro dia a Eldenegro se le solapo la palabra panda con plata, y a mi me pasa lo mismo constantemente, se me mueven los numeros sobretodo si escribo de noche ... Bueno dejemos el tema porque esto no es mercado de verduleras.
> 
> Tu hiciste muy bien tu descripcion y el hizo muy bien su oferta de venta. Si no vendio la moneda es porque no ha seguido nuestros consejos de bajarla algo de precio. Encima que le tratamos de aconsejar para que venda y ahora que baja la plata nos "amenaza" con volver a reirse de nosotros cuando la plata vuelva a subir, si eso no es de ignorantes es esto Efecto Dunning-Kruger - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.
> 
> Bueno lo dicho siguen algunas monedas en venta hasta el domingo noche.



Cada vez que hablas sube el pan macho.

Me refería a ti, no al forero, te pusiste chulo con que era cara y veo que tienes onzas de kookaburras que al kilo salen a 1080 o más cuando mi moneda la puse a 860, más barata que en cualquier otro sitio. 

La moneda de 1 kg de plata sale más barato que una onza de oro y tiene su demanda.Y *sí la vendí que no te enteras*, pero a un precio menor, y cuando lo hice varios foreros en plan yalodeciayo me dijeron que prácticamente la regalé. ::::

Si dices que mis precios son caros, los tuyos por mucha cápsula que tengan son astronómicos comparado con mi moneda. 

Hala, sigue con tu tenderete a ver si alguno pica. :


----------



## warezz (30 Dic 2011)

Joer diabblo77 no me enteré, a ese precio fué una ganga. Acabo de vender fuera del foro una misma moneda de 1kg del elefante somalí por 985€, para los alemanes son una debilídad.

Putada que no la viera.. :

Saludos.


----------



## zipote_ca (30 Dic 2011)

coleccionador dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En venta.
> 
> ...




Para que luego digan que el oro no se come , si lo llegas a poner antes le doy una sorpresa a mas de uno en la cena de noche vieja.


Coño que eres de Vitoria , ¿como andas mañana?


----------



## diabblo77 (30 Dic 2011)

warezz dijo:


> Joer diabblo77 no me enteré, a ese precio fué una ganga. *Acabo de vender fuera del foro una misma moneda de 1kg del elefante somalí por 985€*, para los alemanes son una debilídad.
> 
> Putada que no la viera.. :
> 
> Saludos.



Pues ya ves, sólo darte la enhorabuena por la venta. 

Aún el il´luminati de arriba decía que era muy cara y que la bajara de precio. 

Pero vamos, no quiero crear mal rollo, el problema es que a toro pasado todo da igual, sigan ustedes con lo suyo. 

Buenas noches.


----------



## zipote_ca (30 Dic 2011)

Por lo que leo y al precio que la vendio , la deberia de haber puesto antes en el foro , entre los 860 y los 703 , seguro que alguien se la habria comprado , de todas formas hay que tener paciencia con estas cosas.


----------



## warezz (30 Dic 2011)

diabblo77 dijo:


> Pues ya ves, sólo darte la enhorabuena por la venta.
> 
> Aún el il´luminati de arriba decía que era muy cara y que la bajara de precio.
> 
> ...



Estas monedas no son para vender a precio de spot, a ese precio las regalas, España no es un pais de tradición llamemosle metalera, ya es díficil de por si vender monedas de 1oz, imaginate una de 1kg, tienes que dar con la persona que aprecie ese tipo de monedas y por aquí será díficil. Basta con mirar lo que se compra y se vende aquí, apenas hay mercado para monedas de 2oz.

Para la próxima vende a spot, a eso le añades un 10% o 12% de premium, esas monedas nunca o casi nunca tienen más de 2000 unidades y eso se paga amigo.

Saludos


----------



## coleccionador (30 Dic 2011)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Para que luego digan que el oro no se come , si lo llegas a poner antes le doy una sorpresa a mas de uno en la cena de noche vieja.
> 
> 
> Coño que eres de Vitoria , ¿como andas mañana?



Si te parece lo hablamos por privado.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Dic 2011)

coleccionador dijo:


> Laminas de oro puro (pande angel) aprox 35x35mm (50)------- 1€ c/u para manualidades ,coleccion o cocina(*comestible*)



Ponme una docena para el desayuno...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Dic 2011)

diabblo77 dijo:


> Cada vez que hablas sube el pan macho.
> 
> Me refería a ti, no al forero, te pusiste chulo con que era cara y veo que tienes onzas de kookaburras que al kilo salen a 1080 o más cuando mi moneda la puse a 860, más barata que en cualquier otro sitio.
> 
> ...



Si me permiten ambos, gamusino30 y diabblo 77, entre ustedes ha habido un pique por un malentendido. A veces, tras lo que decimos, ignoramos que hay personas y que lo referimos a otras personas. Y cuando otra persona lo recibe, lo recibe con la sensación subjetiva de que va con mejor o peor intención. Es tan viejo, que en argot de foros se le llamó "flames" desde los principios de Internet. 

A mi entender, diabblo77 ha puesto sobre el tapete muchas dudas respecto a la inversión en metales y su mundo, de manera brillante. Yo, que soy novato, creo adivinar que quien NO es novato precisamente es gamusino30. 

Y quieras verlo o no, diabblo77, has emprendido cruzada contra todos los moros de este foro sin encomendarte a dios ni al diablo. Cada uno tiene su opinión y su legítima forma de proceder, como en su momento lo fuimos todos de comprarte la moneda o no (ya sabes que yo estaba convencido de que realmente la querías vender a peso para probar lo que has venido diciendo, y aún así eso ha tenido valor para mí y para muchos). No puedes seguir culpando al foro de que no te compraran la moneda ni a miavvg de paternalista-condescendiente. 

Creo que te has pasado en este aspecto, al emprenderla por lo personal con gente que ni conoces, y es una tontería que sigaís con el tema personal. 

Cada uno por su comportamiento, merecen mis respetos más sinceros. Es difícil "pasar" cuando lo personal es tan evidente (también me sucedió a mí con un mal sujeto), pero deberían dejar ya esto que no está a la altura de lo que son ustedes. 

Con un cordial saludo y mi reconocimiento personal a ambos por su aportación al foro y a mí personalmente.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Dic 2011)

*a falta de pan...*

Compraría *10 moneditas de 1 Oz de plata a 25 la unidad *(incluidos gastos IF POSSIBLE), para ir calmando las ansias de la apertura del cupo del IVA alemán. O sea, *Filarmónicas o Eagles o Maples*, de las demás tengo algunas, es por ir conociendo el tema. 

*Condiciones*: *nuevas sin circular*, no hace falta encapsuladas (si lo están mejor), pero me haría gracia un tubo de esos, que no tengo ninguno. Si es hermético, mejor, así me voy entrenando para sumergirlo en alguna fosa séptica o similar a lo madmax. 

Como soy del símbolo del dragón chino, me haría gracia una moneda de este tipo que no costara 60 euros la onza, salvo excepciones como las de pert minth australia. Vamos, que parece que salen a buen precio las de 10 onzas (y las de kilo?). Si es que no, pues ya miraré de comprar algo a los australianos, solo en plan decorativo.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (31 Dic 2011)

EL ORO NO TIENE VALOR OBJETIVO


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uestras-deudas-las-deudas-son-una-estafa.html


----------



## Robespierre (1 Ene 2012)

Hola! 

Mi interés es puramente por afición y porque me gustan. Aviso para posibles comentarios xD.

Estoy buscando a ver si algún forero (con algo de reputación por supuesto) podría venderme un pack de 3-4 monedas. Digo 3-4 porque mi presupuesto es de 100-120 eurines. Vivo en Canarias. 

Si son diferentes entre sí mejor, y si incluye alguna Maple Leaf pues ya mejor que mejor. Seguro que sí se puede incluir no es muy rara que digamos.

Si a algún vendedor le interesa, MP. Gracias.


----------



## fran69 (2 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias:
A la VENTA, 
Soberanos modernillos Sin Circular,, a 300€ pieza con correo certificado incluido ya.
Soberanos de Pata Negra a 325€ ( Reina Victoria y con el escudo) certificado tambien incluido en el precio.
Interesados en mail: saulclement@gamil.com

saludos!!


----------



## casiña (2 Ene 2012)

casiña dijo:


> Compro monedas de 50 pesos mexicana de oro. Solo estoy interesado en esta moneda.
> 
> En mano en Galicia o a foreros con historial de transaciones.
> 
> Contactar por mp.



Por debajo de Spot.


----------



## coleccionador (2 Ene 2012)

Hola.

En venta.


Lingote oro 1 gramo IAR ( 4 )----------------------------------- 55€ c/u

2 pesos oro Mejico ( 3 ) 1945 ---------------------------------- 65€ c/u

1/25 Oz oro PROOF 10$ Islas Virgenes 2004 --------------------- 65 € solo 350 piezas KM 274

Laminas de oro puro (pande angel) aprox 35x35mm (25)------- 1€ c/u o 15€ las 25 ,para manualidades ,coleccion o cocina(*comestible*)



Envio previo pago por ingreso/transferencia o entrega en mano en Vitoria , gastos de envio a cargo del comprador , certificado 4€ .


----------



## JAC 59 (3 Ene 2012)

JAC 59 dijo:


> Añado foto y actualizo el precio del lote (3 Filarmónicas y un Maple) a 5000€...




Durante hoy y mañana entrego en mano en Madrid...


----------



## fran69 (3 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias: 

A la Venta:

2 Piezas HELVETIA 20 francos Suizos, Sin circular. 240€ c/u.

1 Pieza 10 Pesos Mexico. 308€.

1 Pieza 5 Pesos Colombia (tipo sovereign, osea 7,99 gr, 917) 300€.

Portes por correo certificado, 3€ por envio.
Contancto en : saulclement@gmail.com 
saludos.


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ene 2012)

Lote de 20 1 OZ Plata Kokaburra 2012 32€ 

mas informacion

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ene 2012)

Lotes de 50 filarmonicas a 26,5€ 

mas informacion info@inversionoro.es


----------



## TONIMONTANA (4 Ene 2012)

Vendo moneda de *10 ONZAS MAPLE LEAF "10 ANIVERSARIO"* 

-Se trata de una moneda muy escasa con una tirada de 13500 unidades. viene encapsulada y en un estuche en calidad profesional acompañada de una placa tambien en plata esterlin como certificación y con el nº correspondiente a la moneda

nº de pieza: 7059 valor facial: 50$

precio: 450€

http://www.ebay.es/itm/1998-CANADA-...s_World_RL&hash=item23126f38a7#ht_2468wt_1396

mando fotos por privado


----------



## el_andorrano (4 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias

Ofrezco varios Krugerrands a 1275€

Gracias


----------



## adenia (4 Ene 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Ofrezco varios Krugerrands a 1275€
> 
> Gracias



¡¡Es un muy buen precio!!
Yo compraría 
La pena es que, por ahora, sólo compro 24k, y es de 22k
(Una manía de principiante)


----------



## fran69 (4 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias.

Vrenellis vendidos!!!
Pongo a la venta:

5 Medios soberanos a 150€ unidad. 4 S/C uno EBC.
1 Soberano a 300€ unidad (S/C)
Portes por correo certificado a 3€ el envio.
Contacto en saulclement@gmail. interesados ya por el mail os envio escaneo de las piezas que os puedan interesar.
Saludos!!


----------



## duval81 (4 Ene 2012)

adenia dijo:


> ¡¡Es un muy buen precio!!
> Yo compraría
> La pena es que, por ahora, sólo compro 24k, y es de 22k
> (Una manía de principiante)



Pues mejor que un kruger... más que manía es otra cosa.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (4 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Pues mejor que un kruger... más que manía es otra cosa.



¿No era este el que llamaba piltrafillas a algunos participantes de este hilo y luego lo borro para que no quedase constancia de su error? :fiufiu:


----------



## te-lo-vendo (4 Ene 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Ofrezco varios Krugerrands a 1275€
> 
> Gracias



Andorrano, si te preguntas porque adeniax no recomienda lo que vendes, es porque es el mismo nick que inverisonjoro y mosntersperculator.

Aprovecho para decir que elandorrano después de varios tratos con el es un vendedor 10 ,en mi caso solo puedo hablar bien del andorrano,no a gas caso de adeniax,inverisonjoro o monstersperculator


----------



## casiña (4 Ene 2012)

El andorrano es un tio muy serio, le compre fisicamente varias piezas y un crack.


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Ene 2012)

Filarmonicas de plata a 26,8€ minimo un tubo.

mas informacion 

info@inversionoro.es


----------



## kelt (4 Ene 2012)

Buenos precios necho, me ronda la idea de comprar plata, pero nose me da que está algo cara.


----------



## macalu (4 Ene 2012)

kelt dijo:


> Buenos precios necho, me ronda la idea de comprar plata, pero nose me da que está algo cara.



Mientras no pierda los 26 dolares no hay problema
saludos


----------



## Uriel (4 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Buenas tardes Señor
> 
> Las ofertas de precios que tiene ahora mismo en su web es por lo Reyes o esta que lo tira porque esta seguro que lo vá tocar el 1er premio del Niño?



Yo quiero estos Maples que tiene a 0,54€ con iva incluido


----------



## Eldenegro (4 Ene 2012)

Ñooosh!! Que precios!! 

Andorrano, mira la web!


----------



## Gallina (4 Ene 2012)

¡Esas filarmónicas de oro a 30€ están muy bien! sr Andorrano, que le hago un pedido ya y no se puede echar atrásss ¡jo que reyes!
Miren a ver qué pasó porque nos emocionamos los foreros
:cook:
P.D. entro en el foro a avisar lo de la página y ya se me adelantaron unos cuantos ¡qué avispados!


----------



## Solido_borrado (4 Ene 2012)

Veo al señor andorrano con más de mil pedidos mañana por la mañana ::

No va a haber onzas en el mundo para tanto pedido ::


----------



## pep007 (4 Ene 2012)

El andorrano es un forero absolutamente serio y de total confianza.

Pero pensad que estas navidades con la bajada de precios lo hemos machacado, no creo que todavía se haya podido tomar las uvas...


----------



## fran69 (4 Ene 2012)

Buenas noches.
A la venta:

20 Pesos ORO Mexico, Sin Circular, año 1959 16.67 gr .900 635€
Quedan 3 medios soberanos, a 150 € la unidad.
Portes por correo certificado, 3€ por envio.

saludos!!!


----------



## fran69 (4 Ene 2012)

A la Venta:

En PLata, Monedote de 10 onzas 999 Calendario Lunar II año 2011.( El conejo)

Precio 350€ 
Envio por correo certificado 6€ .
Contacto: saulclement@gmail.com


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Ene 2012)

Fallo tecnico de los gordos

Mañana comento....


----------



## 123456 (5 Ene 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Fallo tecnico de los gordos
> 
> Mañana comento....



Y tan gordo, en cuanto he visto los krugerrand a 30 euros he estado a punto de comprarte 10 así de sopetón :XX:
Saludos


----------



## fran69 (5 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias:

Los 5 1/2 soberanos vendidos.
Los 4 soberanos pata negra vendidos o reservados.

Un saludo!!!


----------



## saile (5 Ene 2012)

Buen día, 
Me interesan 1 o 2 monedas de 1/10 oz de oro, si alguien esta interesado en vender que me indique tipo i precio por privado. Preferentemente trato en mano en la zona de barcelona.
Gracias de antemano,
Un saludo !


----------



## Atanor (5 Ene 2012)

Vendo 2 Maple Leaf de oro de una onza año 2011 encapsulados desde el primer día.

Precio 1.300 EUR unidad.

Trato en mano en Asturias o zonas limítrofes.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (5 Ene 2012)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Vendo moneda de *10 ONZAS MAPLE LEAF "10 ANIVERSARIO"*
> 
> -Se trata de una moneda muy escasa con una tirada de 13500 unidades. viene encapsulada y en un estuche en calidad profesional acompañada de una placa tambien en plata esterlin como certificación y con el nº correspondiente a la moneda
> 
> ...




ACTUALIZO PRECIO: 400€



-Se vende tubo de 20 oz *SILVER EAGLE 2011*

Precio: 28,5 € unidad


----------



## vigobay (5 Ene 2012)

Queridos compis!! hoy es el día de los petes relacionados con los metales ya que aparte del hilo de la plata que ha petado justo esta misma tarde, este de compra y venta está petando también. Si Monsterspeculator nos lee desde su destierro particular sería bueno ir abriendo un hilo nuevo.

Esto no es cosa de meigas. Estoy convencido que son los de JP Morgan que están tratando de poner coto a nuestras actividades metaleras. Añado la imagen que el forero Disolvente ha añadido en el nuevo hilo de la plata porque viene al pelo





​


----------



## QuepasaRey (5 Ene 2012)

*Pongo a la venta* las siguientes monedas.

Pack 4 fracciones de Libertad Mexicana (año 2005)
Plata .999 1/2-1/4-1/10-1/20

Precio de las 4, 33eur. 
Gastos de envio, correo certificado 3,5eur.


----------



## Atanor (5 Ene 2012)

Esto parece que peta así que he abierto un nuevo hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-iii.html


----------

